# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված տարօրինակ, դաժան, վիճելի դեպքեր

## Elmo

Մոդերատորի որոշումը չեմ վիճարկի եթե թեման ձուլի մեկ այլ թեմայի հետ, կամ առհասարակ ջնջի, բայց ինձ թվում է առանձին մեկնաբանությունների կարիք ունեն կոնկրետ ստորև նկարագրված դեպքերը: Ու ինձ թվում է նաև որ շատ այլ մեջբերումներ կլինեն որ իրենց պատասխաններն են պահանջում:

Կոնկրետ իմ մոտ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին:

Ինչի՞ Աստված ծովը փակեց հրեաներին հետապնդող զինվորների վրա: Ոչ թե փակեց, որ չանցնեն, այլ սպասեց որ նրանք գան ծովի մեջ կանգնեն, ու նոր փակեց:

Ինչու՞ էր չսպանել հրահանգող աստված Աբրահամին ասում գնա ու իմ տված հողի վրայի բոլոր ազգերին սպանի: ու ոչ մեկին մի խղճա, կին, երեխա, անասուն բոլորին սպանի: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հրահանգում ա գերի չվերցնել, նահանջելու տարբերակ չթողնել, այլ դնել ու գենոցիդ անել:

Կամ ասենք Աբրահամը, որ խաբում ա թե Սառան իրա կինը չի, որ իրան ձեռ չտան, բայց տանեն հետը կենակցեն:

Կամ որդուն զոհաբերելու պահանջը, որ էլի սպանության հրահանգ էր: Համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղը, որ էլի անմեղ նորածիններից սկսած բոլորին կոտորեց:

Մեկնաբանեք խնդրում եմ:

----------

Albus (15.08.2011), Ariadna (16.08.2011), armen9494 (27.12.2011), Arpine (15.08.2011), E-la Via (20.08.2011), Glück (09.03.2017), Lion (15.08.2011), Malxas (16.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (15.08.2011), Ungrateful (16.08.2011), VisTolog (15.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011), Գեա (15.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (03.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մոդերատորի որոշումը չեմ վիճարկի եթե թեման ձուլի մեկ այլ թեմայի հետ, կամ առհասարակ ջնջի, բայց ինձ թվում է առանձին մեկնաբանությունների կարիք ունեն կոնկրետ ստորև նկարագրված դեպքերը: Ու ինձ թվում է նաև որ շատ այլ մեջբերումներ կլինեն որ իրենց պատասխաններն են պահանջում:
> 
> Կոնկրետ իմ մոտ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին:


Իսկ եբրայեցի նորածինները մեղավո՞ր էին, որ տարիներ շարունակ բոլոր նորածին տղաներին եգիպտացիները սպանում էին:




> Ինչի՞ Աստված ծովը փակեց հրեաներին հետապնդող զինվորների վրա: Ոչ թե փակեց, որ չանցնեն, այլ սպասեց որ նրանք գան ծովի մեջ կանգնեն, ու նոր փակեց:


Ասա խնդրեմ, դու քո երեխայի կյանքը ի՞նչ միջոցներով կպահպանես:




> Ինչու՞ էր չսպանել հրահանգող աստված Աբրահամին ասում գնա ու իմ տված հողի վրայի բոլոր ազգերին սպանի: ու ոչ մեկին մի խղճա, կին, երեխա, անասուն բոլորին սպանի: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հրահանգում ա գերի չվերցնել, նահանջելու տարբերակ չթողնել, այլ դնել ու գենոցիդ անել:...
> Համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղը, որ էլի անմեղ նորածիններից սկսած բոլորին կոտորեց:


Նույն այն պատճառի, որի համար կործանեց Սոդոմը և Գոմորը իրենց հինգ քաղաքների հետ միասին:




> Մեկնաբանեք խնդրում եմ:


Լավ կանես աղոթքով կարդաս  Աստվածաշուչը, և Աստված ինքը քեզ կպատասխանի քո բոլոր հարցերը, որովհետև Աստված կենդանի է:

----------

eduard30 (15.08.2011), fanaid (22.08.2011), Win Wolf (15.08.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Մոդերատորի որոշումը չեմ վիճարկի եթե թեման ձուլի մեկ այլ թեմայի հետ, կամ առհասարակ ջնջի, բայց ինձ թվում է առանձին մեկնաբանությունների կարիք ունեն կոնկրետ ստորև նկարագրված դեպքերը: Ու ինձ թվում է նաև որ շատ այլ մեջբերումներ կլինեն որ իրենց պատասխաններն են պահանջում:
> 
> Կոնկրետ իմ մոտ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին:
> 
> Ինչի՞ Աստված ծովը փակեց հրեաներին հետապնդող զինվորների վրա: Ոչ թե փակեց, որ չանցնեն, այլ սպասեց որ նրանք գան ծովի մեջ կանգնեն, ու նոր փակեց:
> 
> Ինչու՞ էր չսպանել հրահանգող աստված Աբրահամին ասում գնա ու իմ տված հողի վրայի բոլոր ազգերին սպանի: ու ոչ մեկին մի խղճա, կին, երեխա, անասուն բոլորին սպանի: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հրահանգում ա գերի չվերցնել, նահանջելու տարբերակ չթողնել, այլ դնել ու գենոցիդ անել:
> 
> Կամ ասենք Աբրահամը, որ խաբում ա թե Սառան իրա կինը չի, որ իրան ձեռ չտան, բայց տանեն հետը կենակցեն:
> ...


Դու Ճանաչում՞ ես անմեղ մարդու, կամ ինքդ քեզ անմեղ՞ ես համարում: Որտեղից՞ ունես վստահություն, որ նշածներդ անմեղ էին:

----------

Ավետիք (18.09.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011), յոգի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ եբրայեցի նորածինները մեղավո՞ր էին, որ տարիներ շարունակ բոլոր նորածին տղաներին եգիպտացիները սպանում էին:


Հա, փաստորեն մեղավորին սենց ա պետք պատժել... Անկախ թե դա ինչքան արնախում ա: Էդ ոչինչ:




> Լավ կանես աղոթքով կարդաս Աստվածաշուչը, և Աստված ինքը քեզ կպատասխանի քո բոլոր հարցերը, որովհետև Աստված կենդանի է:


Զոմբիացման կոչ: Երբեք չկարդալ աստվածաշունչը սթափ ուղեղով: Երբե՛ք:

----------

Ariadna (16.08.2011), Leo Negri (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (15.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հա, փաստորեն մեղավորին սենց ա պետք պատժել... Անկախ թե դա ինչքան արնախում ա: Էդ ոչինչ:


Եւ ո՞րն էր նրանց մեղքը:




> Զոմբիացման կոչ: Երբեք չկարդալ աստվածաշունչը սթափ ուղեղով: Երբե՛ք:


Այդքանը կարողացար հասկանա՞լ, տխուր է...

----------

Արծիվ (20.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Մարդիկ վաղուց արդեն սովոր են «խավարին» եթե վառես «լույսը» միևնույն է նրանք «խավարն» են ընդրում:

----------

Win Wolf (15.08.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011), յոգի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ եբրայեցի նորածինները մեղավո՞ր էին, որ տարիներ շարունակ բոլոր նորածին տղաներին եգիպտացիները սպանում էին:


ես աստծո մասին եմ խոսում, դու ասում ես եգիպտացիները: Դէ պեդոֆիլներն էլ երեխա են բռնաբարում, աստված էլ իջնի ու սկսի երեխա բռնաբարե՞լ:




> Ասա խնդրեմ, դու քո երեխայի կյանքը ի՞նչ միջոցներով կպահպանես:


եթե կարամ մարդ չսպանեմ ու միևնույն ժամանակ պահպանեմ, ու եթե էդ մարկանց ես եմ ստեղծել ու իմ երեխայի պես սիրում եմ(աստվածաշնչում տենց ա ասում, որ սաղ մարդկանց աստված ա ստեղծել ու սիրում ա), ուրեմն կվարվեմ 





> Նույն այն պատճառի, որի համար կործանեց Սոդոմը և Գոմորը իրենց հինգ քաղաքների հետ միասին:


Մըջայլոց Սեդոմում ու Գոմորում էլ անմեղսունակ երեխաներ կային, դա էլ ա մի հարց, թե ինչի էդ երեխեքին փռթեց:





> Լավ կանես աղոթքով կարդաս  Աստվածաշուչը, և Աստված ինքը քեզ կպատասխանի քո բոլոր հարցերը, որովհետև Աստված կենդանի է:


Կարդամ ու ասենք քո վրա ջղայնանամ, գամ ձեր հարևանների վրա վարակ մարակ տարածե՞մ, որ իմ ասածները ընդունե՞ս: Աստվածաշնչի մեջ տենց բաներ կան, ես վատ օրինակ կարող ա վերցնեմ, դու ավելի լաբվվ ա մեկնաբանի երեխու սպանությունը ոնց կարելւի ա արդարացնել փարավոնի հաստագլխությամբ:

----------

Albus (16.08.2011), Ariadna (16.08.2011), Leo Negri (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Դու Ճանաչում՞ ես անմեղ մարդու, կամ ինքդ քեզ անմեղ՞ ես համարում: Որտեղից՞ ունես վստահություն, որ նշածներդ անմեղ էին:


ես մեղավորի մեկն եմ, բայց եղբայր, նորածին երեխեն ի՞նչով ու ում առաջ կարա մեղավոր լինի: Հալա մի հատ մեղքի տարբերակ ասա որ կարելի կլինի նորածինին վերագրել: Կամ ասեն կենդանին ում առաջ ա մեղք գործել որ դնում սաղ կենդանիներին փռում ա գետնին:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ինչի՞ Աստված ծովը փակեց հրեաներին հետապնդող զինվորների վրա: Ոչ թե փակեց, որ չանցնեն, այլ սպասեց որ նրանք գան ծովի մեջ կանգնեն, ու նոր փակեց:





> *Ասա խնդրեմ, դու քո երեխայի կյանքը ի՞նչ միջոցներով կպահպանես:*


Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ աստծո արարչագործության պատմությունից, ապա աստված մարդուն ստեղծել էր իր նմանությամբ, և բոլոր ազգերն առաջացել էին Ադամ-Եվայից...

Թե մեկ Ադամ և Հեվայե
Որքան ազգեր ծնան երկրի...
© Ֆրիկ

Էնպես որ չեմ ընդունում, որ աստծո համար եվրեյները իր զավակներն էին, իսկ մնացածները պռոստը պապուծի առաջել էին ինչ-որ կապիկներից....

----------

Malxas (16.08.2011), Nare-M (16.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Sagittarius (16.08.2011), Starkiller (03.09.2011), Ungrateful (16.08.2011), Արևածագ (16.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մարդիկ վաղուց արդեն սովոր են «խավարին» եթե վառես «լույսը» միևնույն է նրանք «խավարն» են ընդրում:


Հավատացյալները վաղուց սովորել են իրենց պատկերացումներից դուրս հարցերին։ Եթե հարցը տաս, ինչ ասես կասեն, բացի պատասխանելուց։

----------

Albus (16.08.2011), Elmo (16.08.2011), ivy (16.08.2011), Leo Negri (17.08.2011), Nare-M (16.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Sambitbaba (17.08.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Starkiller (03.09.2011), Ungrateful (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), մարդագայլուկ (26.04.2014), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## eduard30

> ես մեղավորի մեկն եմ, բայց եղբայր, նորածին երեխեն ի՞նչով ու ում առաջ կարա մեղավոր լինի: Հալա մի հատ մեղքի տարբերակ ասա որ կարելի կլինի նորածինին վերագրել: Կամ ասեն կենդանին ում առաջ ա մեղք գործել որ դնում սաղ կենդանիներին փռում ա գետնին:



Անցալում «ջնջվեցին» որպեսզի ապագայում այն «լույս թիվը» պահպանվի:

----------


## eduard30

> Հավատացյալները վաղուց սովորել են իրենց պատկերացումներից դուրս հարցերին։ Եթե հարցը տաս, ինչ ասես կասեն, բացի պատասխանելուց։


Ինչ՞ ինկատի ունես հավատացյալ ասելով:
Սովորական մարդու ակնարկը չես կարող «քանդել» պատկերացումից ես խոսում:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ եբրայեցի նորածինները մեղավո՞ր էին, որ տարիներ շարունակ բոլոր նորածին տղաներին եգիպտացիները սպանում էին:
> Ասա խնդրեմ, դու քո երեխայի կյանքը ի՞նչ միջոցներով կպահպանես:


Փաստորեն Հին կտակարանի Աստվածը մենակ եբրայացիների Աստվածն էր ու հայրը (ի դեպ ամենայն հավանականությամբ` տենց էլ կա  :Smile:  ) 



> Նույն այն պատճառի, որի համար կործանեց Սոդոմը և Գոմորը իրենց հինգ քաղաքների հետ միասին:


Չեմ համաձայնի, որովհետև հենց նույն Աբրահամը հանդիպեց ազգերի, որոնք նույնպե հավատում էին միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստծուն  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ հենց Աբրահամին ուղղված Աստծո այս կոչով էլ առաջնորդվում են օրթոդոքսալ հրեաները ու բնաջնջում են պաղեստինցիներին, զավթում են նրանց տարածքները, քանի որ "Աստված այդ երկիրը իրենց է տվել":



> Լավ կանես աղոթքով կարդաս  Աստվածաշուչը, և Աստված ինքը քեզ կպատասխանի քո բոլոր հարցերը, որովհետև Աստված կենդանի է:


Աղոթելու համար, նախ պետք է հավատալ, ու հետո էլ գոնե պատկերացնել, թե ում ես աղոթում  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Աթեիստ (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մարդիկ վաղուց արդեն սովոր են «խավարին» եթե վառես «լույսը» միևնույն է նրանք «խավարն» են ընդրում:


Առանց խավարի` չկա լույս, և հակառակը:
Ապա ինչպես կիմանաս, ոչ խավարի մեջ ես, եթե չտեսնես լույսը?
Ինչպես կիմանաս, որն է խավարը, եթե շուրջդ միայն լույսն է:
բայց լույսի ու խավարի պայքարը ստեղծում է 2 դրանցի անբաժան մաս` Լուսաբաժանը (տերմինատոր) և ստվերը  :Wink: 
Խավարը թույլ է լույսի համեմատ, բայց չափերով ավելի մեծ է, ի սկզբանե խավարն էր, հետո ճառագեց լույսը և սկսեց պայքարը խավարի դեմ, հենց այդ պայքարի բովում ել ծնվեց կյանքը` ստվերի ու լուսաբաժանի հետ միասին  :LOL: 
Ստվերն ու լուսաբաժանը չեն ուզում, որ այդ պայքարը ավարտվե որևէ կողմի հաղթանակով, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կվերանան: Ու դրա համար էլ ինչքան ասես հեքիաթներ ու կրոններ են ստեղծվել  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ աստծո արարչագործության պատմությունից, ապա աստված մարդուն ստեղծել էր իր նմանությամբ, և բոլոր ազգերն առաջացել էին Ադամ-Եվայից...
> Թե մեկ Ադամ և Հեվայե
> Որքան ազգեր ծնան երկրի...
> © Ֆրիկ
> Էնպես որ չեմ ընդունում, որ աստծո համար եվրեյները իր զավակներն էին, իսկ մնացածները պռոստը պապուծի առաջել էին ինչ-որ կապիկներից....


Սա ևս մեկ փաստ է, որը վկայում է այն մասին, որ Հին կտակարանի ծննդոց գիրքը այդքան էլ կապ չունի իրական Աստծո հետ, էլ չեմ ասում որ "Ելք" ի պատմությունները, ու դրան հաջորդողները ընդհանրապես ուրիշ աստծո մասին են պատմում` հենց եբրայացիների աստծո, որը Եղել է Քամու ու փոթորիկի աստված Յահվեն կամ Էլը:

----------

Malxas (16.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011)

----------


## Morg

Ինձ մի հարցա հետաքրքրում: Ինչիա Աստվածաշնչում միշտ գրած իսրայելի Աստված? Ու ոչ օրինակ Ավստրալիայի Աստված:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Tig (19.12.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինձ մի հարցա հետաքրքրում: Ինչիա Աստվածաշնչում միշտ գրած իսրայելի Աստված? Ու ոչ օրինակ Ավստրալիայի Աստված:


_Արդ, եթէ ուշադիր լսէք իմ ասածը եւ պահէք իմ դրած ուխտը, դուք բոլոր ազգերի մէջ կը լինէք իմ ընտրեալ ժողովուրդը, որովհետեւ իմն է ամբողջ երկիրը։ Դուք կը լինէք ինձ համար որպէս թագաւորութիւն, որպէս քահանայութիւն եւ որպէս սուրբ ազգ։_ - Ելք 19:5-6

_Դու ես քո Տէր Աստծու սուրբ ժողովուրդը, եւ քո Տէր Աստուածը քե՛զ է ընտրել, որ դու լինես իր սեփական ժողովուրդը, քան թէ երկրի վրայ ապրող մնացած բոլոր ազգերը։_ - Երկրորդ Օր. 7:6

_...որովհետեւ դուք ձեր Տէր Աստծու սուրբ ժողովուրդն էք։ Ձեր Տէր Աստուածը ձեզ է ընտրել, որ երկրի երեսին գտնուող բոլոր ազգերի մէջ դուք լինէք իրեն պատկանող ժողովուրդ:_ - Երկրորդ Օր. 14:2

 :Pardon: 



Թեմայից դուրս գրառում չանելու համար նշեմ, որ չնայած կարելի էր կռահել, որ աստվածաշնչի արևելահայերեն թարգմանությունը տարբերվող կլինի, բայց էսքան նենգափոխված (©)` չէի պատկերացնի: Վառ օրինակ.
*Արևելահայերեն -* _...իսկ ոսկէ մկները այլազգիների հինգ իշխաններին պատկանող բոլոր քաղաքների թուի համեմատ էին, որոնք պարսպապատ քաղաքներից հասնում էին մինչեւ փերեզացիների աւանները, մինչեւ այն քարը, որի վրայ դրեցին Տիրոջ ուխտի տապանակը, որը մինչեւ այսօր էլ կայ բեթսամիւսացի Օսէի դաշտում։ Յեքոնէի որդիները, սակայն, բեթսամիւսացիների նման չուրախացան, որ տեսել են Տիրոջ ուխտի տապանակը։ Տէրը նրանցից յիսուն հազար եօթանասուն մարդ կոտորեց։ Ժողովուրդը սգի մէջ էր, քանզի Տէրը ժողովրդին մեծամեծ հարուածներ էր հասցրել։_  - 1 Թագաւորաց (1 Սամուէլ) 6:18-19
Այսինքն` ստացվում ա, որ աստված Եքոնեի ժողովրդից 50070 մարդ կոտորեց նրա համար, որ իրա տապանակը պատշաճ ուշադրության չարժանացրին:

*Արևմտահայերեն (ու նաև նայածս այլ տարբերակներում)* - _Ոսկի մուկերը` Փղշտացիներուն հինգ նախարարութիւններուն բոլոր քաղաքներուն թիւովն էին, պարսպապատ քաղաքէն մինչեւ անպարիսպ գիւղը, ու մինչեւ այն մեծ քարը` որուն վրայ Տէրոջ տապանակը դրուեցաւ: Մինչեւ այսօր այդ քարը Բեթսամիւսացի Յեսուի արտին մէջ կը կենայ: Տէրը Բեթսամիւսի մարդիկը զարկաւ, քանի որ անոնք Տէրոջ տապանակին մէջ նայեցան: Ժողովուրդէն յիսուն հազար եօթանասուն մարդ զարկաւ. ժողովուրդը սգաց, քանի որ Տէրը ժողովուրդը մեծ հարուածով մը զարկեր էր:_
Իսկ էստեղ պարզ ասվում ա, որ բեթսամյուսացիներից 50070-ին սպանեց, ինչ ա, թե մի քանիսը տապանակի մեջ էին նայել:

Ինչևէ, սա իմիջիայլոց:

----------


## Morg

> _Արդ, եթէ ուշադիր լսէք իմ ասածը եւ պահէք իմ դրած ուխտը, դուք բոլոր ազգերի մէջ կը լինէք իմ ընտրեալ ժողովուրդը, որովհետեւ իմն է ամբողջ երկիրը։ Դուք կը լինէք ինձ համար որպէս թագաւորութիւն, որպէս քահանայութիւն եւ որպէս սուրբ ազգ։_ - Ելք 19:5-6
> 
> _Դու ես քո Տէր Աստծու սուրբ ժողովուրդը, եւ քո Տէր Աստուածը քե՛զ է ընտրել, որ դու լինես իր սեփական ժողովուրդը, քան թէ երկրի վրայ ապրող մնացած բոլոր ազգերը։_ - Երկրորդ Օր. 7:6
> 
> _...որովհետեւ դուք ձեր Տէր Աստծու սուրբ ժողովուրդն էք։ Ձեր Տէր Աստուածը ձեզ է ընտրել, որ երկրի երեսին գտնուող բոլոր ազգերի մէջ դուք լինէք իրեն պատկանող ժողովուրդ:_ - Երկրորդ Օր. 14:2
> 
> :


 Փաստորեն իսրայելացիք ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ են, իսկ մնացածը վատն են ու անտեսված, ու ինքը մենակ Իսրայելացիների Աստվածնա:

----------


## Artgeo

> ես աստծո մասին եմ խոսում, դու ասում ես եգիպտացիները: Դէ պեդոֆիլներն էլ երեխա են բռնաբարում, աստված էլ իջնի ու սկսի երեխա բռնաբարե՞լ:


*Մոդերատորականանման* 

Ես ինքս ուժեղ հավատացյալ չեմ ու ընդհանրապես էս բաժնի մոդերատոր չեմ, բայց թույլ կտամ ինձ «խցկվել»: 

*Խնդրում եմ մնալ կոռեկտության սահմաններում ու ուրիշի սրբությունների հասցեին վիրավորական, կոպիտ և այլ տիպի գրառումներ չանել: 
Շնորհակալություն:*

----------

Jarre (16.08.2011), Malxas (16.08.2011), Monk (16.08.2011), Moonwalker (16.08.2011), Morg (16.08.2011), Rammstein (16.08.2011), հովարս (16.08.2011), ՆանՍ (17.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

ինձ թվում ա եթե կարելի ա սպանությունով սպանություն արդարացնել, ուրեմն ցանկացած գործողության դիմաց կարելի ա համարժեք պատասխանել նույն ձևով: Կոնկրետ սրբություն վիրավորելու համար չեմ գրել, այլ լոգիկան ա տենց ասում:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Աբելյան (16.08.2011), Աթեիստ (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն իսրայելացիք ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ են, իսկ մնացածը վատն են ու անտեսված, ու ինքը մենակ Իսրայելացիների Աստվածնա:


էսօր մի հավատացյալի(առաքելական) հարցրեցի ինչի՞ ա եգւպտացիներին աջ ու ջախ սպանել ու փռթել աստված, ինփ պատասխանեց թե «լավ ա արել, հեթանոս են ուրեմն կարելի ա»: Ասի հիմա կարա՞մ հեթանոսի երեխեք մոռթեմ ու չդատապարվեմ, ասեց՝ «չէ, դա մենակ աստված կարա անի»: Ասում եմ բա էդ հեթանոսները ո՞նց իմանային ճիշտն ու սխալը, իրանց ոչ մարգարե էին ուղարկել, ոչ հրեշտակ էր իջել վրաները, ոչ էլ իրանց ասում էին թե աստված ձերն ա: Ասում էին Իսրայելի աստվածն ա:

----------

Arpine (16.08.2011), Malxas (16.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Tig (19.12.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), մարդագայլուկ (26.04.2014)

----------


## eduard30

> Առանց խավարի` չկա լույս, և հակառակը:
> Ապա ինչպես կիմանաս, ոչ խավարի մեջ ես, եթե չտեսնես լույսը?
> Ինչպես կիմանաս, որն է խավարը, եթե շուրջդ միայն լույսն է:
> բայց լույսի ու խավարի պայքարը ստեղծում է 2 դրանցի անբաժան մաս` Լուսաբաժանը (տերմինատոր) և ստվերը 
> Խավարը թույլ է լույսի համեմատ, բայց չափերով ավելի մեծ է, ի սկզբանե խավարն էր, հետո ճառագեց լույսը և սկսեց պայքարը խավարի դեմ, հենց այդ պայքարի բովում ել ծնվեց կյանքը` ստվերի ու լուսաբաժանի հետ միասին 
> Ստվերն ու լուսաբաժանը չեն ուզում, որ այդ պայքարը ավարտվե որևէ կողմի հաղթանակով, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կվերանան: Ու դրա համար էլ ինչքան ասես հեքիաթներ ու կրոններ են ստեղծվել


Առանց լույսի չկա խավար, չպետք է կանգնես խավարի մեջ քանի, որ խավարի մեջ գիտելիքներ չկա: 
Վառիր սենյակիտ լույսը կիմանաս որքան տկար է խավարը:
Կանգնես լույսի մեջ կիմանաս  ինչկա խավարի մեջ, թե որը կնդռես իհարկե ինքդ գիտես:

----------


## eduard30

> էսօր մի հավատացյալի(առաքելական) հարցրեցի ինչի՞ ա եգւպտացիներին աջ ու ջախ սպանել ու փռթել աստված, ինփ պատասխանեց թե «լավ ա արել, հեթանոս են ուրեմն կարելի ա»: Ասի հիմա կարա՞մ հեթանոսի երեխեք մոռթեմ ու չդատապարվեմ, ասեց՝ «չէ, դա մենակ աստված կարա անի»: Ասում եմ բա էդ հեթանոսները ո՞նց իմանային ճիշտն ու սխալը, իրանց ոչ մարգարե էին ուղարկել, ոչ հրեշտակ էր իջել վրաները, ոչ էլ իրանց ասում էին թե աստված ձերն ա: Ասում էին Իսրայելի աստվածն ա:


Օրինակ մարդը եթե չգիտենա շինարարությունից չի  կարող այդ թեմայից խոսել: Հիմա քո մոտ նույն պես է:

----------


## Elmo

> Օրինակ մարդը եթե չգիտենա շինարարությունից չի  կարող այդ թեմայից խոսել: Հիմա քո մոտ նույն պես է:


եղբայր խնդրում եմ էլի մի ասա էն ինչ ճշմարտություն ա, բայց թեմաին չի համապատասխանում: Ես էլ կարամ ասեմ օրինակ «եթե մարդը լողալ չգիտի, ապա ջրում կխեղդվի» բայց էդ ինչ կապ ունի տվածս հարցի հետ:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Reh32 (29.08.2011), Tig (19.12.2011), Հայկօ (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. տեղեկացնում եմ, որ եթե բիբլիական քննարկումների՝ բովանդակային որոշակի ուղղվածությամբ սահմանափակված թեման «փորձաշրջանի ընթացքում» իրեն որակապես չարդարացնի (բաժնի համար առանձնակի նշանակություն չունեցող և/կամ թեմայի շրջանակներից դուրս գրառումների առատությամբ, օրինակ), ապա ուղղակի կփակվի, իսկ առավել կարևոր գրառումները կտեղափոխվեն ավելի ընդհանրական «Քննարկումներ Աստվածաշնչից» թեմա:
Սույն թեմայի առաջին գրառումը հստակորեն ուրվագծում է  քննարկումների ուղղվածությունը, ուստի հետագա գրառողներից ակնկալվում է ապահովել գոնե մինիմալ կոնկրետություն: Ընդհանրական քննարկումների համար «Կրոն» բաժնում բազմաթիվ այլ հարթակներ կան:*

----------

հովարս (16.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> էսօր մի հավատացյալի(առաքելական) հարցրեցի ինչի՞ ա եգւպտացիներին աջ ու ջախ սպանել ու փռթել աստված, ինփ պատասխանեց թե «լավ ա արել, հեթանոս են ուրեմն կարելի ա»: Ասի հիմա կարա՞մ հեթանոսի երեխեք մոռթեմ ու չդատապարվեմ, ասեց՝ «չէ, դա մենակ աստված կարա անի»: Ասում եմ բա էդ հեթանոսները ո՞նց իմանային ճիշտն ու սխալը, իրանց ոչ մարգարե էին ուղարկել, ոչ հրեշտակ էր իջել վրաները, ոչ էլ իրանց ասում էին թե աստված ձերն ա: Ասում էին Իսրայելի աստվածն ա:


Էլմո ջան, ճիշտ չես դատում և մոտեցումդ  էլ ճիշտ չի, Աստված անարդար չի, մեկին մինչև պատժելը ''հազար'' անգամ զգուշացնում է:

----------

ՆանՍ (17.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ինձ թվում ա եթե կարելի ա սպանությունով սպանություն արդարացնել, ուրեմն ցանկացած գործողության դիմաց կարելի ա համարժեք պատասխանել նույն ձևով: Կոնկրետ սրբություն վիրավորելու համար չեմ գրել, այլ լոգիկան ա տենց ասում:


Դե ուրեմն լոգիկայով էլ մոտեցիր, եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր Աստվածաշունչը , լոգիկադ ուրիշ բան կասել:

----------


## հովարս

> Ինձ մի հարցա հետաքրքրում: Ինչիա Աստվածաշնչում միշտ գրած իսրայելի Աստված? Ու ոչ օրինակ Ավստրալիայի Աստված:





> ]Փաստորեն իսրայելացիք ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ են, իսկ մնացածը վատն են ու անտեսված, ու ինքը մենակ Իսրայելացիների Աստվածնա:


Հուսով եմ ճիշտ կընկալես.
«Իրաւի որ Աստուած բարի է Իսրայէլի համար՝ այսինքն* սրտով ուղիղների* համա», մեկ այլ թարգմանության մեջ գրված է «...*սրտով մաքուրների*...», ինչպես տեսնում ես , Իսրայէլը դա մաքուր/ուղիղ սիրտ ունեցողներն են, որը կարող ես լինել և դու:

----------

eduard30 (16.08.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հավատացյալները վաղուց սովորել են իրենց պատկերացումներից դուրս հարցերին։ Եթե հարցը տաս, ինչ ասես կասեն, բացի պատասխանելուց։


Եթե աթեիստը ականջ չունի լսելու, ուրեմն ոչ մի պատասխան էլ չի լսի , բացի դատարկաբանությունից:

----------

eduard30 (16.08.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե աթեիստը ականջ չունի լսելու, ուրեմն ոչ մի պատասխան էլ չի լսի , բացի դատարկաբանությունից:


Լավ է ականջից զուրկ լինել, քան տեսողությունից:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Օրինակ մարդը եթե չգիտենա շինարարությունից չի  կարող այդ թեմայից խոսել: Հիմա քո մոտ նույն պես է:


*eduard30* ջան, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ՝ դու շինարարությունից բան չես հասկանում  :Smile: :




> եղբայր խնդրում եմ էլի մի ասա էն ինչ ճշմարտություն ա,  բայց թեմաին չի համապատասխանում: Ես էլ կարամ ասեմ օրինակ «եթե մարդը  լողալ չգիտի, ապա ջրում կխեղդվի» բայց էդ ինչ կապ ունի տվածս հարցի  հետ:


Ձև չունես աբեր: Ցիանիդ պահի ատամիդ մեջ:




> Էլմո ջան, ճիշտ չես դատում և մոտեցումդ  էլ ճիշտ չի,  Աստված անարդար չի, մեկին մինչև պատժելը ''հազար'' անգամ զգուշացնում  է:


Տասը անգամ զգուշացնելը լրիվ հերիք ա: Ես կասեի՝ մի թեթև ակնարկելը:


Ջրմուղ-կոյուղին արյուն է դառնում. ահավոր հոտ, սատկած ձկներ, ծարավից մեռնող նորածիններԼիքը գորտեր ու դոդոշներ. հալյուցինոգեն լորձի պերեդոզ, զզվանք, դժոխային կռկռոցից մեռնող նորածիններՄլակ-մոծակները հարձակվում են. հում-հում կերված աչքեր ու ականջներ, միլիոնավոր խայթոցներից մեռնող նորածիններՄոլեգնում են շնաճանճերը. դրանք էնքան շատ են, որ մարդկանց քրքրելուց բացի նաև ծածկում են արևը, նորածինները մեռնում են ցրտիցԱնասունները սատկում են. էլ ոչ մի կովիկ, խոզուկ, իշուկ ու ձիուկ չկա, հետևանք՝ սովից մեռնող նորածիններԽոցեր ու պալարներ. մարդիկ ծածկվում են վերքերով, թարախ, փտախտ, տիֆ, ժանտախտ. նորածինները մեռնում են սարսափելի ջղակծկումներովԿարկուտ, կայծակ, կրակե անձրև. կարկուտը կոտորում է ամեն ինչ, երկնքից բոց է թափվում ու վառում մնացածը, կրակի բոցերի մեջ մեռնում են նորածիններըՄորեխների արշավանքը. միլիարդավոր փոքրիկ ծնոտները ոչնչացնում են Եգիպտոսի բոլոր բույսերը. նորածինները մեռնում են թթվածային քաղցիցԱհավոր խավար. մութը այնքան թանձր է, որ այն կարելի է շոշափել. նորածինները մթան մեջ սայթաքում են, ընկնում ու մեռնումՄեռնում են բոլոր առաջնեկները. այն նորածինները, ովքեր առաջնեկ չէին, մեռնում են կարոտիցԳալիս է Մուբարաքը

Ի դեպ՝ վեցերորդ ակնարկի ժամանակ փարավոնը արդեն ուզում էր ազատել բոլոր ջհուդներին, սակայն աստված անձամբ քաջությամբ ու խիզախությամբ լցրեց փարավոնի սիրտը ու թույլ չտվեց նրան հանձնվել, որպեսզի կարողանա հանգիստ ևս չորս թեթև ակնարկ ուղարկել Եգիպտոս: Իսկ իններորդ ակնարկից հետո փարավոնը համաձայն էր, որ ջհուդները գնան, բայց թողնեն իրենց ընտանի կենդանիներին ու անասուններին... Բայց աստված մի քանի աննասունների խաթր որոշեց համենայն դեպս կոտորել նաև բոլոր առաջնեկներին:

----------

Albus (16.08.2011), Elmo (16.08.2011), My World My Space (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Աբելյան (16.08.2011), Աթեիստ (16.08.2011), մարդագայլուկ (27.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

> Այդքանը կարողացար հասկանա՞լ, տխուր է...


Բացատրեք տեսնեմ, թե ինչ պետք ա հասկանայի: Որ տխուր չլինի :Smile: :

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Morg

> Հուսով եմ ճիշտ կընկալես.
> «Իրաւի որ Աստուած բարի է Իսրայէլի համար՝ այսինքն* սրտով ուղիղների* համա», մեկ այլ թարգմանության մեջ գրված է «...*սրտով մաքուրների*...», ինչպես տեսնում ես , Իսրայէլը դա մաքուր/ուղիղ սիրտ ունեցողներն են, որը կարող ես լինել և դու:


 Այսինքն եթե ես ապրում եմ Մոզամբիկում ու իմ սիրտը մաքուրա ուրեմն կոչվում եմ իսրայելացի, իսկ Իսրայելում ապրող անմաքուր սիրտ մարդիք իսրայելացի չեն?

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Tig (19.12.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Morg

Հարգելի Հովարս: Կխնդրեյի բացատրել այն, որ եթե երեխա է ծնվում, արդեն ադմական մեղքը իր վրա է դրված, այսինքն յուրաքանչյուր նորածին արդեն մեղավոր է լույս աշխարհ գալիս: Չեք կարծում, որ անարդար է? Հիմա կասեք, թե մենք բոլորս Ադամից ենք ստեղծվել, դրա համար մեր վրա է իր մեղքը: Է ուրեմն իմ թոռները իմ կատարած բոլոր մեղքերը պտի կրեն ու մեղավոր մեղավոր ապրեն?

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Դե ուրեմն լոգիկայով էլ մոտեցիր, եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր Աստվածաշունչը , լոգիկադ ուրիշ բան կասել:


Այ մեռնեմ Աստծոդ զորությանը, դու կարդացել հասկացել ե՞ս ինձ էլ բացատրի: Շաատ ուշադիր եմ կարդացել ու ահավոր դաժանություն եմ տեսել, լիքը հակասական տեքստեր: Աստված սիրում ա մեզ, ասում ա մի սպանիր, մեկ էլ առավոտ մութը գետնին արթնանում ա ու Աբրահամին ասում ա տղուդ բեր մոռթի իմ համար: Հիմա ինչքա՞ն ուշադիր կարդամ որ տարբերություն գտնեմ սատանային մարդ զոհաբերելու ու աստծուն մարդ զոհաբերելու միջև: Որ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում արդեն: Կապ չունի վերջին վայրկյանին խանգարել ա՞ թե չէ: Կոնկրետ եթե մի աստված իրա ծառային ասում ա բեր ու երեխուդ զոհաբերի, ու էդ պահին էդ ծառան տեղյակ չի, որ աստված «կատակ էր անում» ու տանում ա զոհաբերելու, ուրեմն էդ աստծո ու սատանայի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա էդ պահին:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Աբելյան (16.08.2011), Աթեիստ (16.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե աթեիստը ականջ չունի լսելու, ուրեմն ոչ մի պատասխան էլ չի լսի , բացի դատարկաբանությունից:


Ըստ իմ վիճակագրության աթեիստները ունեն և՛ ականջ, և՛ աչք, բայց բավական է աստվածաշնչին քննադատող մի հարց (Օրինակ. _ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում [նոր կտակարան] նույն Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ_), այդ ականջն ինչ ասես կլսի, բացի տրամաբանական բացատրությունից։
Հակառակն ապացուցեկու համար ակընկալում եմ օրինակում նշված հարցի նորմալ պատասխան, ոչ թե ասենք «Մարդը եթե չգիտենա շինարարությունից չի կարող այդ թեմայից խոսել:»։ Այլ պատասխանողներին «քցելու» փոխարեն (որոնք ի դեպ փորձել էին թեկուզ սխալ, բայց ինչ որ բան ասել) կարելի է տալ ճիշտ պատասխանը։

----------

Elmo (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Աբելյան (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Լավ կանես աղոթքով կարդաս Աստվածաշուչը, և Աստված ինքը քեզ կպատասխանի քո բոլոր հարցերը, որովհետև Աստված կենդանի է:
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> Զոմբիացման կոչ: Երբեք չկարդալ աստվածաշունչը սթափ ուղեղով: Երբե՛ք:





> Բացատրեք տեսնեմ, թե ինչ պետք ա հասկանայի: Որ տխուր չլինի:


Այստեղ ո՞րն է զոմբիացման կոչը, եթե հասկացել ես:

----------


## Varzor

> ինձ թվում ա եթե կարելի ա սպանությունով սպանություն արդարացնել, ուրեմն ցանկացած գործողության դիմաց կարելի ա համարժեք պատասխանել նույն ձևով: Կոնկրետ սրբություն վիրավորելու համար չեմ գրել, այլ լոգիկան ա տենց ասում:


Ի դեպ Հին կտակարանում տենց էր` ակն ընդ ակն, ատամն ընդ ատամ  :Wink:  Այ նորում արդեն առաջ եկավ ինքնակամ երկրորդ չափալախ ուտելու գաղափարը  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Աթեիստ (16.08.2011), Աշոտ Երկաթ (27.05.2012), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ըստ իմ վիճակագրության աթեիստները ունեն և՛ ականջ, և՛ աչք, բայց բավական է աստվածաշնչին քննադատող մի հարց (Օրինակ. _ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում [նոր կտակարան] նույն Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ_),։


Կասկածում եմ , բայց , եթե կարդաս Մովսես Խորենացու « Աստվածաբանական երկեր»ը գուցե նկատես տարբերության պատճառը:




> այդ ականջն ինչ ասես կլսի, բացի տրամաբանական բացատրությունից


Բա իմ ասծն ի՞նչ է

----------

eduard30 (16.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Տասը անգամ զգուշացնելը լրիվ հերիք ա: Ես կասեի՝ մի թեթև ակնարկելը:
> 
> Ջրմուղ-կոյուղին արյուն է դառնում. ահավոր հոտ, սատկած ձկներ, ծարավից մեռնող նորածիններԼիքը գորտեր ու դոդոշներ. հալյուցինոգեն լորձի պերեդոզ, զզվանք, դժոխային կռկռոցից մեռնող նորածիններՄլակ-մոծակները հարձակվում են. հում-հում կերված աչքեր ու ականջներ, միլիոնավոր խայթոցներից մեռնող նորածիններՄոլեգնում են շնաճանճերը. դրանք էնքան շատ են, որ մարդկանց քրքրելուց բացի նաև ծածկում են արևը, նորածինները մեռնում են ցրտիցԱնասունները սատկում են. էլ ոչ մի կովիկ, խոզուկ, իշուկ ու ձիուկ չկա, հետևանք՝ սովից մեռնող նորածիններԽոցեր ու պալարներ. մարդիկ ծածկվում են վերքերով, թարախ, փտախտ, տիֆ, ժանտախտ. նորածինները մեռնում են սարսափելի ջղակծկումներովԿարկուտ, կայծակ, կրակե անձրև. կարկուտը կոտորում է ամեն ինչ, երկնքից բոց է թափվում ու վառում մնացածը, կրակի բոցերի մեջ մեռնում են նորածիններըՄորեխների արշավանքը. միլիարդավոր փոքրիկ ծնոտները ոչնչացնում են Եգիպտոսի բոլոր բույսերը. նորածինները մեռնում են թթվածային քաղցիցԱհավոր խավար. մութը այնքան թանձր է, որ այն կարելի է շոշափել. նորածինները մթան մեջ սայթաքում են, ընկնում ու մեռնումՄեռնում են բոլոր առաջնեկները. այն նորածինները, ովքեր առաջնեկ չէին, մեռնում են կարոտիցԳալիս է Մուբարաքը
> Ի դեպ՝ վեցերորդ ակնարկի ժամանակ փարավոնը արդեն ուզում էր ազատել բոլոր ջհուդներին, սակայն աստված անձամբ քաջությամբ ու խիզախությամբ լցրեց փարավոնի սիրտը ու թույլ չտվեց նրան հանձնվել, որպեսզի կարողանա հանգիստ ևս չորս թեթև ակնարկ ուղարկել Եգիպտոս: Իսկ իններորդ ակնարկից հետո փարավոնը համաձայն էր, որ ջհուդները գնան, բայց թողնեն իրենց ընտանի կենդանիներին ու անասուններին... Բայց աստված մի քանի աննասունների խաթր որոշեց համենայն դեպս կոտորել նաև բոլոր առաջնեկներին:


Ախր ամեն ինչ այքնա պարզ հասկանալի է.
Դրանք ոչ թե աստվածն էր անում, այլ Մովսեսի տրյուկներից էին, որոնք անում էր Աստծո անունից:
Մովսեսը Եգիպտոսում փոքր մարդ չէր, ինչպես նաև բավականաչափ գիտելիքներչ ուներ, գրել կարդալ գիտեր, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ տիրապետում էր այնպիսի ինֆորմացիայի և ֆոկուսների, որոնց քրմերը այդքան էլ լավ չէին տիրապետում կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չէին տիրապետում:
Աստվածաշնչի այս հատվածում հստակ նկարագրված է պետության պառակտման և նոր պետություն հիմնելու համար կատարված "քոչի" պատմությունը: Այդպիսի մասսյական գաղթեր եղել են շատ և շատ պետություններում, նույնիսկ ոչ միայն իշխանական պայքարի, այլև պատժի կամ փոխանակման դեպքերում, չհաշված` պատերազմականը ու բնակլիմայականը: Հենց թեկուզ մեր Հայաստանում Արծրունիները չքոչեցին իրենց ամբող գերդաստանով, հպատակներով ու ունեցվածքով?

----------


## Varzor

> Այ մեռնեմ Աստծոդ զորությանը, դու կարդացել հասկացել ե՞ս ինձ էլ բացատրի: Շաատ ուշադիր եմ կարդացել ու ահավոր դաժանություն եմ տեսել, լիքը հակասական տեքստեր: Աստված սիրում ա մեզ, ասում ա մի սպանիր, մեկ էլ առավոտ մութը գետնին արթնանում ա ու Աբրահամին ասում ա տղուդ բեր մոռթի իմ համար: Հիմա ինչքա՞ն ուշադիր կարդամ որ տարբերություն գտնեմ սատանային մարդ զոհաբերելու ու աստծուն մարդ զոհաբերելու միջև: Որ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում արդեն: Կապ չունի վերջին վայրկյանին խանգարել ա՞ թե չէ: Կոնկրետ եթե մի աստված իրա ծառային ասում ա բեր ու երեխուդ զոհաբերի, ու էդ պահին էդ ծառան տեղյակ չի, որ աստված «կատակ էր անում» ու տանում ա զոհաբերելու, ուրեմն էդ աստծո ու սատանայի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա էդ պահին:


Տարբերություն կա, Աստված դա արեց իր "զավակ" Աբրահամի տուպոյության ու զոմբիության աստիճանը ստուգելու համար ու վերջին պահին ձեռը բռնեց, իսկ Սատանան ելնելով աբրահամի ախմախության գերագույն աստիճանից` վերջում ձեռը չէր բռնի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այսինքն եթե ես ապրում եմ Մոզամբիկում ու իմ սիրտը մաքուրա ուրեմն կոչվում եմ իսրայելացի, իսկ Իսրայելում ապրող անմաքուր սիրտ մարդիք իսրայելացի չեն?


Ճիշտ նկատեցիր....

Կներես , մոռացել եմ նշել թե որտեղից է մեջբերումս
«Իրաւի որ Աստուած բարի է Իսրայէլի համար՝ այսինքն սրտով ուղիղների համա»( Սաղմ. 73:1)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կասկածում եմ , բայց , եթե կարդաս Մովսես Խորենացու « Աստվածաբանական երկեր»ը գուցե նկատես տարբերության պատճառը:


Ու՞ր է պատասխանը. եթե դուք կարդացել եք, պատասխանեք, եթե չեք կարդացել, խորհուրդ էլ մի տվեք։




> Բա իմ ասծն ի՞նչ է


Սա հարց է, ինչպես և ձեր «պատասխանների» ճնշող մեծամասնությունը։

Օրինակ. Հարդը հարցնում է «Բացատրեք տեսնեմ, թե ի՞նչ պետք ա հասկանայի:»
Ձեր «պատասխանը» (անկեղծ, նստած հռհռում եմ). «Այստեղ ո՞րն է զոմբիացման կոչը, եթե հասկացել ես:»  Շատ նման ա, չէ՞,պատասխանի։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այ մեռնեմ Աստծոդ զորությանը, դու կարդացել հասկացել ե՞ս ինձ էլ բացատրի: Շաատ ուշադիր եմ կարդացել ու ահավոր դաժանություն եմ տեսել, լիքը հակասական տեքստեր:


Հետաքրքիր է, Մաշտոցը, Գրիգոր Նարեկացին,  Ներսես Շնորհալին և մյուսները, այդ ո՞նց չտեսան էտ դաժանությունը, որ մենակ դուք (Քրիստոսի հակառակորդներդ) տեսաք

----------

eduard30 (16.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հետաքրքիր է, Մաշտոցը, Գրիգոր Նարեկացին,  Ներսես Շնորհալին և մյուսները, այդ ո՞նց չտեսան էտ դաժանությունը, որ մենակ դուք (Քրիստոսի հակառակորդներդ) տեսաք


իսկ դու Մաշոցին, Նարեկացուն, Շնորհալուն հարցրել ես? Ինչ գիտես իրենք ինչ էին մտածում?
Անձամբ ես հակված եմ այն մտքին, որ Մատոցը քրիստոնյա չի եղել  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Tig (19.12.2011), Աթեիստ (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հետաքրքիր է, Մաշտոցը, Գրիգոր Նարեկացին,  Ներսես Շնորհալին և մյուսները, այդ *ո՞նց չտեսան* էտ դաժանությունը, որ մենակ դուք (Քրիստոսի հակառակորդներդ) տեսաք


Մի՞թե աստվածաշնչի գիտակների մեջ չի գտնվի մեկը, որը ոչ թե контр հարցեր կտա, այլ կամ պարզապես *կպատասխանի*, կամ էլ գոնե կդիմի դասական крутит-ին՝ «Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են»։ Վերջինս էլի պատասխան չի, բայց էս դեպքում գոնե հարց էլ չի ։)

----------

Skeptic (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ու՞ր է պատասխանը. եթե դուք կարդացել եք, պատասխանեք, եթե չեք կարդացել, խորհուրդ էլ մի տվեք։
> 
> 
> Սա հարց է, ինչպես և ձեր «պատասխանների» ճնշող մեծամասնությունը։
> 
> Օրինակ. Հարդը հարցնում է «Բացատրեք տեսնեմ, թե ի՞նչ պետք ա հասկանայի:»
> Ձեր «պատասխանը» (անկեղծ, նստած հռհռում եմ). «Այստեղ ո՞րն է զոմբիացման կոչը, եթե հասկացել ես:»  Շատ նման ա, չէ՞,պատասխանի։


Պատասխանը իմացել ես, բայց ամեն ինչ կլսես բացի բացադրությունից:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի՞թե աստվածաշնչի գիտակների մեջ չի գտնվի մեկը, որը ոչ թե контр հարցեր կտա, այլ կամ պարզապես *կպատասխանի*, կամ էլ գոնե կդիմի դասական крутит-ին՝ «Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են»։ Վերջինս էլի պատասխան չի, բայց էս դեպքում գոնե հարց էլ չի ։)


Կոնկրետ Եգիպտոսի պահով, իմ կարծիքով, բավարար կլիներ ընդամենը մեկ հրեշտակի ներկայանալը փարավոնին ու այդքան կոտորածն ու արհավիրքը, էլ չեմ ասում դրա վրա վատնած ժամանակը ու էներգիան անիմաստ տեղը պետք չէին լինի:
Ի դեպ հրեշտակի տրյուկը բազմիցս կիրառվել է, մասնավորապես Աբրահամին "նեղից" հանելու ժամանակ (կնոջը փարավոնին կնության տալուց, աղջկան Սոդոմցիներինտալուց և այլն) ու լավ էլ անցնում էր:
Պատկերացնում եք 3500 տարի առաջ փարավոնի դեմքը, երբ երկնքից թևավոր հրեշտակը իջնում էր նրա գահի դիմաց` ձեռն էլ iPhone5  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), zanazan (31.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Սա հարց է, ինչպես և ձեր «պատասխանների» ճնշող մեծամասնությունը։
> 
> Օրինակ. Հարդը հարցնում է «Բացատրեք տեսնեմ, թե ի՞նչ պետք ա հասկանայի:»
> Ձեր «պատասխանը» (անկեղծ, նստած հռհռում եմ). «Այստեղ ո՞րն է զոմբիացման կոչը, եթե հասկացել ես:»  Շատ նման ա, չէ՞,պատասխանի։


դու քո տեղը պատասխանիր, իսկ Հարդ իր տեղը կպատասխանի:




> Ու՞ր է պատասխանը. եթե դուք կարդացել եք, պատասխանեք, եթե չեք կարդացել, խորհուրդ էլ մի տվեք։


 պատասխանելու համար շատ ժամանակ է պետք, որը չունեմ , իսկ հղում չեմ կարողանում դնել,  չափսը մեծ է ձևը չգիտեմ:

----------


## Varzor

> դու քո տեղը պատասխանիր, իսկ Հարդ իր տեղը կպատասխանի:
>  պատասխանելու համար շատ ժամանակ է պետք, որը չունեմ , իսկ հղում չեմ կարողանում դնել,  չափսը մեծ է ձևը չգիտեմ:


Սովորաբար Աստվածաշնչյան հղումները դնում են գիրք+թիվ+թիվ տեսքով  :Smile: 
Իսկ Աստվածաշնչի էլ. տարբերակները կարող եք քաշել qahana.am կայքից` ավելի հեշտ կլինի փնտրումը ու մեջբերումների կատարումը
http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=505

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պատասխանը իմացել ես, բայց *ամեն ինչ կլսես բացի բացատրությունից*:


։)
Ես թեման բացելու պահից էլ համոզված էի դրանում։ 
«Պատասխանը իմացել ես» . էս էլ էն  ասածս «բացի տրամաբանական բացատրությունից» շարքից էր։

----------

Skeptic (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> դու քո տեղը պատասխանիր, իսկ Հարդ իր տեղը կպատասխանի:


Այս թեման մտել եմ հենց պատասխանների համար, ոչ միայն իմ հարցերի պաստախաների։




> պատասխանելու համար շատ ժամանակ է պետք, որը չունեմ , իսկ հղում չեմ կարողանում դնել,  չափսը մեծ է ձևը չգիտեմ:


Իսկ միգուցե թեման թողնե՞ք այն մարդկանց, ովքեր *կարող են* պաստախանել և *ունեն դրա ժամանակը*։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Sambitbaba (17.08.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), VisTolog (16.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ի դեպ Հին կտակարանում տենց էր` ակն ընդ ակն, ատամն ընդ ատամ  Այ նորում արդեն առաջ եկավ ինքնակամ երկրորդ չափալախ ուտելու գաղափարը


Ի դեպ սխալ մտքեր շատ ես ցանում:
Քրիստոսին երբ ապտակեցին , ինքը մյուսը դեմ չտվեց , երկրորդ չափալախ ուտելու համար

----------


## eduard30

> ։)
> Ես թեման բացելու պահից էլ համոզված էի դրանում։ 
> «Պատասխանը իմացել ես» . էս էլ էն  ասածս «բացի տրամաբանական բացատրությունից» շարքից էր։


Բարի,եթե իրոք ցանգանում ես  տուր լուրջ հարց կփորցեմ պատասխանել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կոնկրետ Եգիպտոսի պահով, իմ կարծիքով, բավարար կլիներ ընդամենը մեկ հրեշտակի ներկայանալը փարավոնին ու այդքան կոտորածն ու արհավիրքը, էլ չեմ ասում դրա վրա վատնած ժամանակը ու էներգիան անիմաստ տեղը պետք չէին լինի:
> Ի դեպ հրեշտակի տրյուկը բազմիցս կիրառվել է, մասնավորապես Աբրահամին "նեղից" հանելու ժամանակ (կնոջը փարավոնին կնության տալուց, աղջկան Սոդոմցիներինտալուց և այլն) ու լավ էլ անցնում էր:
> Պատկերացնում եք 3500 տարի առաջ փարավոնի դեմքը, երբ երկնքից թևավոր հրեշտակը իջնում էր նրա գահի դիմաց` ձեռն էլ iPhone5


Դե, ամենակարող աստվածը կկարողանար ուղղակի հեշտ հանգիստ հասնել իր ուզածին՝ ջհուդների ազատ արձակվելուն: Բավական էր միայն _ցանկանալ_: Սակայն աստվածն ընտրեց մեկ այլ ճանապարհ՝ անմեղ նորածինների բնաջնջման ճանապարհը: Այստեղից հետևություն. աստվածն ամենակարող է, սակայն ռացիոնալ չէ:

Կամ, ասենք, Հոբի օրինակը: Մարդն իր համար հանգիստ ապրում էր, փառք էր տալիս աստծուն, կթում էր իր կովերը, պարբերաբար սիրում էր իր կնոջն ու երջանիկ էր: Ապա աստված նրան հիվանդացրեց, խլեց ամբողջ հարստությունը, սպանեց բոլոր զավակներին և այլն՝ միայն ու միայն ստուգելու համար, թե արդյո՞ք Հոբի հավատն այնքան ամուր է, ինչքան թվում էր: Հետո, իհարկե, աստվածը Հոբին նոր զավակներ պարգևեց, բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, թե այդ նոր զավակները կկարողանային հոր մեջ հարթել *առաջին զավակների* *մեռնելու* ցավը: Այնինչ բավական կլիներ պարզապես ուշադիր նայել Հոբի հոգու խորքը ու տեսնել, որ նա 100%-անոց հավատացյալ է: Սակայն աստված ընտրեց ստուգելու ամենասադիստական մեթոդը: Այստեղից մեկ այլ հետևություն. աստվածն ամենակարող է, սակայն ուրիշների տառապանքները _իրան դզում են_:

Եթե շարունակենք հետևությունների շարանը, ապա կարող ենք մի օր հասնել այն հանճարեղ մտքին, որ այն աստվածը, ում մենք պաշտում ենք, իրականում իրական սատանան է, և այս ամենը նրա մեծագույն խաբեությունն է: Իսկ իրական աստվածը մի տեղ թիկնել է ամպին, նարգիլե է ծխում ու քթի տակ ծիծաղում է իր ստեղծած սպիտակ մկների վրա, որոնք խլվլում են ներքևում: Ամեն:

----------

Elmo (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Reh32 (29.08.2011), Skeptic (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011), VisTolog (17.08.2011), Աբելյան (17.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011), մարդագայլուկ (27.04.2014), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ սխալ մտքեր շատ ես ցանում:
> Քրիստոսին երբ ապտակեցին , ինքը մյուսը դեմ չտվեց , երկրորդ չափալախ ուտելու համար


Հովարս, քեզանից չէի սպասում:
Անիմաստ եմ համարում քեզ համար Հիսուսի խոսքերի կոնկրետ տեքստի հղումը մեջբերեմ, թե պետքա?

----------


## Skeptic

> Հետաքրքիր է, Մաշտոցը, Գրիգոր Նարեկացին,  Ներսես Շնորհալին և մյուսները, այդ ո՞նց չտեսան էտ դաժանությունը, որ մենակ դուք (Քրիստոսի հակառակորդներդ) տեսաք


Եթե քեզ կոնկրետ հայազգի հոգևոր գործիչներն են հետաքրքրում, ասեմ, որ Կրետեում միսիոներական գործունեություն իրականացնող հայազգի վանական Նիկոնը փաստում ա, որ աստվածաշնչի հայերեն վաղ թարգմանություններում, իբրև քրիստոնեական բարոյականությանը հակասող գրվածք, հանված էր Հովհաննեսի ավետարանի 8-րդ գլխի սկբի էն մասը, որ տեղ Քրիստոսը անառակ կնոջը չի դատապարտում ու պարզապես խորհուրդ ա տալիս այլևս չմեղանչել: Աղբյուրը` Հունական Հայրաբանություն (Patrologia Graeca), 1-ին հատոր:

Սա էլ իմիջիայլոց:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե, ամենակարող աստվածը կկարողանար ուղղակի հեշտ հանգիստ հասնել իր ուզածին՝ ջհուդների ազատ արձակվելուն: Բավական էր միայն _ցանկանալ_: Սակայն աստվածն ընտրեց մեկ այլ ճանապարհ՝ անմեղ նորածինների բնաջնջման ճանապարհը: Այստեղից հետևություն. աստվածն ամենակարող է, սակայն ռացիոնալ չէ:
> 
> Կամ, ասենք, Հոբի օրինակը: Մարդն իր համար հանգիստ ապրում էր, փառք էր տալիս աստծուն, կթում էր իր կովերը, *պարբերաբար սիրում էր իր կնոջն ու երջանիկ* էր: Ապա աստված նրան հիվանդացրեց, խլեց ամբողջ հարստությունը, սպանեց բոլոր զավակներին և այլն՝ միայն ու միայն ստուգելու համար, թե արդյո՞ք Հոբի հավատն այնքան ամուր է, ինչքան թվում էր: Հետո, իհարկե, աստվածը Հոբին նոր զավակներ պարգևեց, բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, թե այդ նոր զավակները կկարողանային հոր մեջ հարթել *առաջին զավակների* *մեռնելու* ցավը: Այնինչ բավական կլիներ պարզապես ուշադիր նայել Հոբի հոգու խորքը ու տեսնել, որ նա 100%-անոց հավատացյալ է: Սակայն աստված ընտրեց ստուգելու ամենասադիստական մեթոդը: Այստեղից մեկ այլ հետևություն. աստվածն ամենակարող է, սակայն ուրիշների տառապանքները _իրան դզում են_:
> Եթե շարունակենք հետևությունների շարանը, ապա կարող ենք մի օր հասնել այն հանճարեղ մտքին, որ այն աստվածը, ում մենք պաշտում ենք, իրականում իրական սատանան է, և այս ամենը նրա մեծագույն խաբեությունն է: Իսկ իրական աստվածը մի տեղ թիկնել է ամպին, նարգիլե է ծխում ու քթի տակ ծիծաղում է իր ստեղծած սպիտակ մկների վրա, որոնք խլվլում են ներքևում: Ամեն:


Էն պարբերաբարի մասը հետաքրքիր էր (ինչ-որ աստվածաշնչում դրա մասին լռում են  :LOL: )
Ի դեպ այն գազափարը, որ մենք հիմա երկրպագում ենք ոչ թե իրական աստծուն, այլ հակաաստծուն` նոր չէ:
Կոնկրետ` մեկ ազգի մոտ աստված էր, մյուսի մոտ հակաաստված և հակառակը:
Օինակ` հնդիկների մոտ "դեվա" ները` աստվածներն են, "ասուրա"-ները` հակաաստվածները, բայց արի ու տես, որ Զրադաշտականների մոտ "Ահուրա(Ասուրա)-Մազդա"-ն "լավն է", իսկ Ահրիմանը (Անհրո-Մանյո)` լավը: կամ ասենք նույնասորիների մոտ Ասուրը (Աշուրը) լավն էր: հայերի մոտ Դևերը` վատն են: Հույների մոտ "դեմոնները" կարգին տղերք էին, իկ քրիստոնյաների մոտ` էլ վատը չկա:
Սկանդնավների մոտ` Ասերը լավն էին, բայց արի ու տես, որ "վատերից" շատ էին կեխտոտ բաներ անում:
Հետաքրքիր ա, ես մեծ խառնաշփոքի հեղինակը ովա?  :LOL: 
Ի դեպ, հայոց դիցարանում Յահվեն (Յահվը) վատն էր ու նա փախցրեց Վահագնի սիրեցյալին, քանի որ վիշապները ռիսկ չարին: Ինչ-որ ահավոր հետաքրքիր չի?

----------


## հովարս

> Սովորաբար Աստվածաշնչյան հղումները դնում են գիրք+թիվ+թիվ տեսքով 
> Իսկ Աստվածաշնչի էլ. տարբերակները կարող եք քաշել qahana.am կայքից` ավելի հեշտ կլինի փնտրումը ու մեջբերումների կատարումը
> http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=505


Մովսես Խորենացի «Աստվածաբանական երկեր». եթե տեղը գիտես խնդրում եմ դիր, իմ մոտինը ես չեմ կարողանում դնել

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս, քեզանից չէի սպասում:


Այսի՞նքն

----------


## Varzor

> Այսի՞նքն


Այսինքն են, որ երկրորդ ապտակի գաղափարը չընդունեցիր:
Դու էլ հո լավ գիտես, որ Հիսուս ասել ա տենց բան:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հետաքրքիր ա, ես մեծ խառնաշփոքի հեղինակը ովա?


Հեղինակը պատմությունն ա: Նվաճող ազգի աստվածը նվաճ*վ*ող ազգի համար միշտ վատն է եղել, իսկ նվաճող ազգի համար՝ լավը: Պարզ ա շատ:

Առաջարկում եմ ուղղակի սիրել ուրիշներին, ուրիշների հետ վարվել այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիք, որ ձեզ հետ վարվեին, իսկ Հին Կտակարանի բազմաթիվ դաժանություններն ու սպանությունները կոչել իրենց անունով կամ ընդհանրապես մոռանալ: Առաջին երկու հիմնադրույթների ճշմարտացիությունը հասկանալու համար խելացի մարդը հազար էջանոց գրքի կարիք պիտի չունենա:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Reh32 (29.08.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011), Varzor (17.08.2011), VisTolog (17.08.2011), zanazan (31.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հեղինակը պատմությունն ա: Նվաճող ազգի աստվածը նվաճ*վ*ող ազգի համար միշտ վատն է եղել, իսկ նվաճող ազգի համար՝ լավը: Պարզ ա շատ:
> Առաջարկում եմ ուղղակի սիրել ուրիշներին, ուրիշների հետ վարվել այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիք, որ ձեզ հետ վարվեին, իսկ Հին Կտակարանի բազմաթիվ դաժանություններն ու սպանությունները կոչել իրենց անունով կամ ընդհանրապես մոռանալ: Առաջին երկու հիմնադրույթների ճշմարտացիությունը հասկանալու համար խելացի մարդը հազար էջանոց գրքի կարիք պիտի չունենա:


Դե փիլիսոփայական մոտեցում` պատմությունն է: Հեքիաթներին չեմ հավավատում, բայց հրաշքներին` հավատում եմ  :Wink: 
Դե նվաճող-նվաճվող տեսությունը բավականին տրամաբանական է: Բայց բաներ կա, որ չեն կպնում: Ավելի նման ա նրան, որ ասյ կամ այն ազգի աստվածները իսկականից իրար հետ չեն ունեցել  :Smile: 
Ուրիշներին սիրելու գաղափարը էլի վատը չի, բայց ուտոպստական ա: Մարդ չի կարող ուրիշին սիրել իրենցի ավելի շատ, ու ըստ դրա էլ հոգու խորքում իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում վարվել ուրիշի հետ ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանում է, որ վարվեն իր հետ:
Հին կտակարանի երևույթները իրենց անունով կոչելուն ավելի համամիտ եմ, քան մոռանալուն, որովհետև եթե մոռանանք, ապա թեմայից պիտի դուրս գանք  :LOL: 
Ի դեպ ինձ համար դժվար է մոռանալ այն, ինչ գիտեմ, ֆորմատի տարբերակ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Էն պարբերաբարի մասը հետաքրքիր էր (ինչ-որ աստվածաշնչում դրա մասին լռում են )


Բա սա ինչ է
«Բայց պոռնկութենէն խուսափելու համար՝ իւրաքանչիւրը թող ունենայ իր կինը, եւ ամէն կին թող ունենայ իր ամուսինը: Ամուսինը թող հատուցանէ կնոջ ինչ որ կը պարտի, նմանապէս կինն ալ՝ իր ամուսինին: Կինը իշխանութիւն չունի իր մարմինին վրայ, հապա՝ ամուսինը. նմանապէս ամուսինն ալ իշխանութիւն չունի իր մարմինին վրայ, հապա՝ կինը: Մի՛ զրկէք զիրար, բայց միայն համաձայնութեամբ՝ ատենի մը համար, որ դուք ձեզ աղօթքի յատկացնէք ու դարձեալ գաք իրարու քով, որպէսզի Սատանան չփորձէ ձեզ՝ ձեր անժուժկալութեան համար:»(Ա Կորնթ.7:2-5)




> Ի դեպ այն գազափարը, որ մենք հիմա երկրպագում ենք ոչ թե իրական աստծուն, այլ հակաաստծուն` նոր չէ:
> Կոնկրետ` մեկ ազգի մոտ աստված էր, մյուսի մոտ հակաաստված և հակառակը:
> Օինակ` հնդիկների մոտ "դեվա" ները` աստվածներն են, "ասուրա"-ները` հակաաստվածները, բայց արի ու տես, որ Զրադաշտականների մոտ "Ահուրա(Ասուրա)-Մազդա"-ն "լավն է", իսկ Ահրիմանը (Անհրո-Մանյո)` լավը: կամ ասենք նույնասորիների մոտ Ասուրը (Աշուրը) լավն էր: հայերի մոտ Դևերը` վատն են: Հույների մոտ "դեմոնները" կարգին տղերք էին, իկ քրիստոնյաների մոտ` էլ վատը չկա:
> Սկանդնավների մոտ` Ասերը լավն էին, բայց արի ու տես, որ "վատերից" շատ էին կեխտոտ բաներ անում:
> Հետաքրքիր ա, ես մեծ խառնաշփոքի հեղինակը ովա?


Մա՛րդը:

----------

Malxas (17.08.2011), Varzor (17.08.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե փիլիսոփայական մոտեցում` պատմությունն է: Հեքիաթներին չեմ հավավատում, բայց հրաշքներին` հավատում եմ 
> Դե նվաճող-նվաճվող տեսությունը բավականին տրամաբանական է: Բայց բաներ կա, որ չեն կպնում: Ավելի նման ա նրան, որ ասյ կամ այն ազգի աստվածները իսկականից իրար հետ չեն ունեցել 
> Ուրիշներին սիրելու գաղափարը էլի վատը չի, բայց ուտոպստական ա: *Մարդ չի կարող ուրիշին սիրել իրենցի ավելի շատ, ու ըստ դրա էլ հոգու խորքում իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում վարվել ուրիշի հետ ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանում է, որ վարվեն իր հետ:*
> Հին կտակարանի երևույթները իրենց անունով կոչելուն ավելի համամիտ եմ, քան մոռանալուն, որովհետև եթե մոռանանք, ապա թեմայից պիտի դուրս գանք 
> Ի դեպ ինձ համար դժվար է մոռանալ այն, ինչ գիտեմ, ֆորմատի տարբերակ չկա


Նորից կարդա գրածս  :Pardon: :

----------


## Varzor

> Բա սա ինչ է
> «Բայց պոռնկութենէն խուսափելու համար՝ իւրաքանչիւրը թող ունենայ իր կինը, եւ ամէն կին թող ունենայ իր ամուսինը: Ամուսինը թող հատուցանէ կնոջ ինչ որ կը պարտի, նմանապէս կինն ալ՝ իր ամուսինին: Կինը իշխանութիւն չունի իր մարմինին վրայ, հապա՝ ամուսինը. նմանապէս ամուսինն ալ իշխանութիւն չունի իր մարմինին վրայ, հապա՝ կինը: Մի՛ զրկէք զիրար, բայց միայն համաձայնութեամբ՝ ատենի մը համար, որ դուք ձեզ աղօթքի յատկացնէք ու դարձեալ գաք իրարու քով, որպէսզի Սատանան չփորձէ ձեզ՝ ձեր անժուժկալութեան համար:»(Ա Կորնթ.7:2-5)


Չէ, խոսքը կոնկրետ հոբի մասին էր  :LOL: 
Իսկ մեջբերումդ բավականին լավն էր:  :Hands Up: 



> Մա՛րդը:


Ալելույա  :LOL: 
Այդ խառնաշփոթի մի մասն էլ Աստվածաշունչն է  :Wink:

----------

Եկվոր (22.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այսինքն են, որ երկրորդ ապտակի* գաղափարը* չընդունեցիր:
> Դու էլ հո լավ գիտես, որ Հիսուս ասել ա տենց բան:


Էլի ցանում ես :Cool: 
Հիսուսն ասեց, բայց իր օրինակով ցույց տվեց , որ դու դա բառացի չընդունես , այլ գաղափարը հասկանաս

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011), Malxas (17.08.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011), ՆանՍ (17.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Նորից կարդա գրածս :


Նորից որ մասը կարդամ?
Էս



> Հեղինակը պատմությունն ա: Նվաճող ազգի աստվածը նվաճվող ազգի համար միշտ վատն է եղել, իսկ նվաճող ազգի համար՝ լավը: Պարզ ա շատ:


Էս մեկը



> *Առաջարկում եմ ուղղակի սիրել ուրիշներին, ուրիշների հետ վարվել այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիք, որ ձեզ հետ վարվեին*,


թե սա



> իսկ Հին Կտակարանի բազմաթիվ դաժանություններն ու սպանությունները կոչել իրենց անունով կամ ընդհանրապես մոռանալ: Առաջին երկու հիմնադրույթների ճշմարտացիությունը հասկանալու համար խելացի մարդը հազար էջանոց գրքի կարիք պիտի չունենա:


Ասածս են ա, որ առաջարկդ չընդունեցի  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Ալելույա


էս խարիզմատ ես գրվել :Wink:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Էլի ցանում ես
> Հիսուսն ասեց, բայց իր օրինակով ցույց տվեց , որ դու դա բառացի չընդունես , այլ գաղափարը հասկանաս


Ախպոր պես հեքիաթներ պետք չեն, պարզ ասել ա "մի թշիդ ապտակում են, մյուսը ինքդ դեմ տուր": Ես լավ էլ հասկանում եմ ասածի իմաստը, բայց եթե չես մոռացել Հիսուսն ասում է "ասված է ակն ընդ ակն, իսկ ես ասում եմ ..." ուրիշ բան աասում, հետն էլ ասում ա "չեմ եկել վերացնելու այլ լրացնելու":
հովարս ջան, ասել եմ ու կասեմ. հեքիաթներին չեմ հավատում, հրաշքներին` հավատում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> էս խարիզմատ ես գրվել


Չէ, մասկիրովկա եմ լինում, հետախուզություն մարտով թշնամու թիկունքում  :Wink: 
համ ել հո մենակ խարիզմատները ալելույա չեն ասում ? Բա մեր ՀԱԵ պապիները?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նորից որ մասը կարդամ?
> Էս
> 
> Էս մեկը
> 
> թե սա
> 
> Ասածս են ա, որ առաջարկդ չընդունեցի


Կարդա էն մասը, որտեղ ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուրիշներին սիրել սեփական անձից ավելի շատ:

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե քեզ կոնկրետ հայազգի հոգևոր գործիչներն են հետաքրքրում, ասեմ, որ Կրետեում միսիոներական գործունեություն իրականացնող հայազգի վանական Նիկոնը փաստում ա, որ աստվածաշնչի հայերեն վաղ թարգմանություններում, իբրև քրիստոնեական բարոյականությանը հակասող գրվածք, հանված էր Հովհաննեսի ավետարանի 8-րդ գլխի սկբի էն մասը, որ տեղ Քրիստոսը անառակ կնոջը չի դատապարտում ու պարզապես խորհուրդ ա տալիս այլևս չմեղանչել: Աղբյուրը` Հունական Հայրաբանություն (Patrologia Graeca), 1-ին հատոր:
> 
> Սա էլ իմիջիայլոց:


 ինչ-որ  կասկածում եմ, բայց կստուգեմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարդա էն մասը, որտեղ ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուրիշներին սիրել սեփական անձից ավելի շատ:


Դու տենց բան չես գրում, ուղղակի որպեսզի մարդ ուրիշների հետ վարվի իրեն հավասար, պա պետք է գոնէ իրենից մի խազ շատ սիրի (նույնիսկ հավասար սիրելը բավարար պայման չի):
Ես էլ ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ քանի որ հնարավոր չի ուրիշին այդքան սիրելը, ապա հավասարապես վարվելն էլ չեմ ընդունում:
Իմ ասածը ընդամենը սեփական դատողությունների շղթան էր, իհարկե քո գրառմանը համահունչ ու շեղող բառերով  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> որպեսզի մարդ ուրիշների հետ վարվի իրեն հավասար, պա պետք է գոնէ իրենից մի խազ շատ սիրի (նույնիսկ հավասար սիրելը բավարար պայման չի):


Երկար մտածեցի էս մտքի մասին, ոչ մի տրամաբանական/պատճառահետևանքային կապ չգտա մեջը (քանի որ այդպիսին չկա): Առաջարկում եմ էս թեման թարգել:

----------

VisTolog (17.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ախպոր պես հեքիաթներ պետք չեն, պարզ ասել ա "մի թշիդ ապտակում են, մյուսը ինքդ դեմ տուր": Ես լավ էլ հասկանում եմ ասածի իմաստը, բայց եթե չես մոռացել Հիսուսն ասում է "ասված է ակն ընդ ակն, իսկ ես ասում եմ ..." ուրիշ բան աասում, հետն էլ ասում ա "չեմ եկել վերացնելու այլ լրացնելու":
> հովարս ջան, ասել եմ ու կասեմ. հեքիաթներին չեմ հավատում, հրաշքներին` հավատում եմ


Նորից կարդ,
«Երբ ըսաւ ասիկա, սպասաւորներէն մէկը՝ որ քովը կայնած էր, ապտակ մը զարկաւ Յիսուսի՝ ըսելով. «Ա՞յդպէս կը պատասխանես քահանայապետին»: Յիսուս պատասխանեց անոր. «Եթէ գէշ խօսեցայ, վկայէ՛ գէշին մասին. իսկ եթէ լաւ խօսեցայ, ինչո՞ւ կը զարնես ինծի»: (Հովհան.18:22-23)

----------


## Varzor

> Երկար մտածեցի էս մտքի մասին, ոչ մի տրամաբանական/պատճառահետևանքային կապ չգտա մեջը (քանի որ այդպիսին չկա): Առաջարկում եմ էս թեման թարգել:


Մտածելուցդ ա, նայած թե ասում ես ասելու համար, թե իրոք տենց ապրում ես ;Ճ
Լավ, անցանք, թեմայից արդեն 2 խաչմերուկ անցել ենք:

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Նորից կարդ,
> «Երբ ըսաւ ասիկա, սպասաւորներէն մէկը՝ որ քովը կայնած էր, ապտակ մը զարկաւ Յիսուսի՝ ըսելով. «Ա՞յդպէս կը պատասխանես քահանայապետին»: Յիսուս պատասխանեց անոր. «Եթէ գէշ խօսեցայ, վկայէ՛ գէշին մասին. իսկ եթէ լաւ խօսեցայ, ինչո՞ւ կը զարնես ինծի»: (Հովհան.18:22-23)


Մենք Աստվածաշնչյան տարբեր կտորների մասին ենք խոսում: Ու հենց դա էլ ևս մեկ հետաքրքիր է` նորից վիճելի հարց է առաջացնում  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մտածելուցդ ա, նայած թե ասում ես ասելու համար, թե իրոք տենց ապրում ես ;Ճ
> Լավ, անցանք, թեմայից արդեն 2 խաչմերուկ անցել ենք:


*Varzor* ջան, անհնար ա սև կատու գտնել մութ սենյակում, մանավանդ եթե էդ սենյակում ոչ մի կատու չկա  :Wink: : Ունեցածդ ուրիշի հետ հավասար կիսելու համար դու պիտի ուրիշին քեզնից շատ սիրե՞ս: Ու՞ր ա ստեղ տրամաբանական կապ:

----------


## Varzor

> *Varzor* ջան, անհնար ա սև կատու գտնել մութ սենյակում, մանավանդ եթե էդ սենյակում ոչ մի կատու չկա : Ունեցածդ ուրիշի հետ հավասար կիսելու համար դու պիտի ուրիշին քեզնից շատ սիրե՞ս: Ու՞ր ա ստեղ տրամաբանական կապ:


ստոպ, ունեցածի կիսելու մասին չէր խոսքը, մի փոխի խոսքերդ, խոսքը 



> ուրիշի հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես ինքդ կուզենաիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեն


 հիմար ուտոպիստական գաղափարի մասին ա: Սա ոչ ավելի ա քան ուտոպիան:
Հիմա մեկը եկել քրֆել ա, դու էլ չես ուզում որ քեզ քրֆեն, հետևաբար ոչ մեկին չես քրֆում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դիմացինդ նույն ուտոպիայով ա տառապում ու իր համար մեկա, թե դու ինչ ես մտածում  :Wink: 

 Հ.Գ.
Սև կատու գտնելը անհնար ա, փայց փնտրելն էլ հո լիովին հնարավոր ա  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ստոպ, ունեցածի կիսելու մասին չէր խոսքը, մի փոխի խոսքերդ, խոսքը 
>  հիմար ուտոպիստական գաղափարի մասին ա: Սա ոչ ավելի ա քան ուտոպիան:
> Հիմա մեկը եկել քրֆել ա, դու էլ չես ուզում որ քեզ քրֆեն, հետևաբար ոչ մեկին չես քրֆում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դիմացինդ նույն ուտոպիայով ա տառապում ու իր համար մեկա, թե դու ինչ ես մտածում 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Սև կատու գտնելը անհնար ա, փայց փնտրելն էլ հո լիովին հնարավոր ա


Ծերից ծեր սխալ ես մտածում, բայց խորանալու հավես առանձնապես չունեմ, դրանից ես ոչ մի օգուտ չեմ ունենա: Ավելի լավ ա *հովարսին* ու *eduard30*-ին ասա, քեզ մոտավորապես վեց հարյուր էջ կապացուցեն, թե ինչն ինչոց ա, ու մեկ ա ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի հասկանա  :Jpit: :

----------


## հովարս

> Հարգելի Հովարս: Կխնդրեյի բացատրել այն, որ եթե երեխա է ծնվում, արդեն ադմական մեղքը իր վրա է դրված, այսինքն յուրաքանչյուր նորածին արդեն մեղավոր է լույս աշխարհ գալիս:  ........ Հիմա կասեք, թե մենք բոլորս Ադամից ենք ստեղծվել, դրա համար մեր վրա է իր մեղքը: Է ուրեմն իմ թոռները իմ կատարած բոլոր մեղքերը պտի կրեն ու մեղավոր մեղավոր ապրեն?


Ցավոք դա այդպես է, և ոչ միայն Ադամի մեղքը, այլ նաև մեր պապերի ու հայրերի մեղքը վերցրած մեր վրա ապրում ենք և ավելացնում նոր մեղքեր, բայց Քրիստոս Աշխարհ եկավ հենց դրա համար, այսինքն մեր մեղքերը վերցրեց իր վրա , ազատելով բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կհավատան և կընդունեն Իրեն:




> Չեք կարծում, որ անարդար է?


Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև մարդը ընտրեց իր ճանապարհը: Աստված մարդու առջև դրել էր երկու ճանապարհ, մեկը՝ հնազանդվել Աստծուն և ունենալ հավիտենական կյանք, իսկ մյուսը՝ չհնազանդվել Աստծուն և կրել բոլոր անեծքները, մարդը ընտրեց երկրորդը: Այնպես որ ամեն բան արդարացի է:

----------


## Varzor

> Ծերից ծեր սխալ ես մտածում, բայց խորանալու հավես առանձնապես չունեմ, դրանից ես ոչ մի օգուտ չեմ ունենա: Ավելի լավ ա *հովարսին* ու *eduard30*-ին ասա, քեզ մոտավորապես վեց հարյուր էջ կապացուցեն, թե ինչն ինչոց ա, ու մեկ ա ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի հասկանա :


Իրանց ես ասում, բայց նույն ոճն ես որդեգրել: Դու կյանքում այդես ես ապրում, ինչպես ասում ես? Եթե այո, ապա "ցավակցում եմ", որովհետև շատ դժվարությունների ու զրկանքների կհանդիպես, քանի որ դիմացիններիդ մեծամասնությունը այդպես չի մտածում:
Խորանալու բան չկա, ես չեմ վարվում ուրիշի հետ այնպես, ինչպես ուզում եմ, որ իմ հետ վարվեն, այլ վարվում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ճիշտ եմ գտնում` ինչպես ես եմ ուզում ու իմ ուզածի համար հնարավորություններս ներում են:
Մեր ժողովուրդը հազարամյակների ընթացքում ուտոպիստական օտար փուչիկ գաղափարները լավ էլ մերկացրել ա, դրա համար էլ "էղունգ ունես` գլուխդ քորի, չունես` երկարացրու", "ուրիշի չվանով հորը մի մտիր", "էշ մի սատկի` գարուն կգա, յոնջա կբուսնի" և այլն:
Պրակտիկան ցույց ա տալիս, որ դու ոչ միայն սխալ ես մտածում, այլև սեփական մտքերդ կյանքում չես կարող կիրառել` բացառությունները չհաշված:
Իսկ *հովարսին ու eduard30-ի* ոչինչ էլ դժվա չի բացատրել, քանի որ իրենք քո նման հավատում են սին գաղափարների, մինչդեռ կյանքը արդեն իսկ 2000 տարի է ուրիշ բան է ապացուցում: Ել չեմ ասում որ համաշխարհային կրոնների ամենամաբսուրդ գաղափարը ոչ թե այն է, որ "ապրիպ ազնիվ և մաքուր, որովհետև այդեպս է պետք ապրել", այլ "ապրիպ այնպես ինչպես քեզ ասում են (գրված է), որովհետև այդեպս է պետք ապրել, որպեսզի մեռնելուց հետո էլ լավ լինի": Նման չի էշի ու յոնջայի ասացվածքին?
Աստվածաշնչի, հատկապես Նոր կտակարանի ու իրական կյանքի ամենահակասական բանը հենց "նիսյա" ապրելն ա` առանց իրական արդյունքը այսօր, վաղը մոտ ապագայում, բայց *կյանքի ընթացում* տեսնելու ապրելը:
Իսկ հին կտակարանը ուղղակի խայտառակ դրվագներով ա լեցուն` Աստված, որը սպանում է, տանջում է, սպանելու ու տանջելու կոչեր է աոնւմ, օրենքներ տալիս, պառակտում մտցնում, պահպանում է ու րացող ու դավաճան ժողովրդին և այլն:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև մարդը ընտրեց իր ճանապարհը: Աստված մարդու առջև դրել էր երկու ճանապարհ, մեկը՝ հնազանդվել Աստծուն և ունենալ հավիտենական կյանք, իսկ մյուսը՝ չհնազանդվել Աստծուն և կրել բոլոր անեծքները, մարդը ընտրեց երկրորդը: Այնպես որ ամեն բան արդարացի է:


Արդարացի չէ, որովհետև այդ ընտրությունը եթե քեզ տային այլ կերպ կընտրերիր հաստատ, բայց դու այդ ընտրության իրավունքը չես ունեցել: Ի դեպ իսկ ինչու ես կարծում, որ հավիտենական կյանքը մարդու համար հաճելի է:? Կան բազմաթիվ մարդիք, որոնք են ուզում հավիտենական կյանք, այլ ուզում են, թե կուզ կարճ, *բայց իրենց ուզածով և իրենց կամքով ապրել*

----------

Morg (17.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

[QUOTE=Հայկօ;2277401]*eduard30* ջան, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ՝ դու շինարարությունից բան չես հասկանում  :Smile: :





Եթե կարողանաիր հասկանալ  կկարողանաիր քցել-բռնել :Cool:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ի դեպ սխալ մտքեր շատ ես ցանում:
> Քրիստոսին երբ ապտակեցին , ինքը մյուսը դեմ չտվեց , երկրորդ չափալախ ուտելու համար


էլ դեմք մնա՞ց.... կարող ա պտի ասեր՝ էկե՛ք, եղբայր ջհուդներ մի նագամ էլ խաչեք....

----------


## My World My Space

մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում մի քիչ պարզեմ.

1. Հին կտակարանը ըստ էության եվրեյների  «սրբազան վրեժի» պատմությունն ա, որով իրանք իրանց էրեխեքին են դաստիարակում: Կարելի ա ասել իրանց էպոսն ա, որտեղ իրանց դյուցազունը Յահվեն ա, ով հանուն եվրեյների պատրաստ ա էղել սաղի մաման լացացնի, ու էնպես լացացնի (օրինակ փարավոնի 10 պատիժները), որ «իսրայելի ժողովուրդը վախենա իրա աստծուց ու ուրիշ աստվածներ չփնտրի իրա համար», այլ խոսքերով ասած հարևանի շանը սատկացնում ես, որ քո շունը սսկվի...

2. Նոր կտակարանն ըստ իս մի խումբ մարդկանց փորձն էր իսրայելում կրոնական բարեփոխումներ,  կարող ա նաև հեղափոխություն իրականացնելու, որը չստացվեց ու ստիպված միգրացիայի ենթարգվեց....

----------

Leo Negri (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Տարբերություն կա, Աստված դա արեց իր "զավակ" Աբրահամի տուպոյության ու զոմբիության աստիճանը ստուգելու համար ու վերջին պահին ձեռը բռնեց, իսկ Սատանան ելնելով աբրահամի ախմախության գերագույն աստիճանից` վերջում ձեռը չէր բռնի


Բայց էդ պահին աբրահամը պաշտում էի մեկին, ով իրա երեխուն ուզում էր իրան հոզ մատուցեին: Այսինքն սատանայից ոչ պակաս դաժան ու զոհապահանջ մեկին: Աբրահամաը հո տեղյակ չէ՞ր որ վերջում աստված երեխուն թողնելու ա ու գառ բերի տա տեղը: Հետո էլ նույն հավատացյալները սատանայից վախենում են, որովհետև սատանան հոգի ա զոհ պահանջու՞մ: Տարօրինակ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011), Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Հետաքրքիր է, Մաշտոցը, Գրիգոր Նարեկացին,  Ներսես Շնորհալին և մյուսները, այդ ո՞նց չտեսան էտ դաժանությունը, որ մենակ դուք (Քրիստոսի հակառակորդներդ) տեսաք


Մաշտոցը որ տառեր ա գրել, դեռ չի նշանակում որ բոլոր հարցերով ինձնից խելացի ա: Նույնն  էլ մնացածին ա վերաբերվում: Հիմա էս IT մասնագետ եմ ու OSPF -ը լավ գիտեմ ինչ բան ա; Ու եթե քո հետ սկսեմ OSPF -ից վիճել հո մաշտոցին չե՞ս կարա բերես օրինակ: Ինքը էդ հարցում կարա կոմպիտենտ չլինի:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Կամ, ասենք, Հոբի օրինակը: Մարդն իր համար հանգիստ ապրում էր, փառք էր տալիս աստծուն, կթում էր իր կովերը, պարբերաբար սիրում էր իր կնոջն ու երջանիկ էր: Ապա աստված նրան հիվանդացրեց, խլեց ամբողջ հարստությունը, սպանեց բոլոր զավակներին և այլն՝ միայն ու միայն ստուգելու համար, թե արդյո՞ք Հոբի հավատն այնքան ամուր է, ինչքան թվում էր: Հետո, իհարկե, աստվածը Հոբին նոր զավակներ պարգևեց, բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, թե այդ նոր զավակները կկարողանային հոր մեջ հարթել *առաջին զավակների* *մեռնելու* ցավը: Այնինչ բավական կլիներ պարզապես ուշադիր նայել Հոբի հոգու խորքը ու տեսնել, որ նա 100%-անոց հավատացյալ է: Սակայն աստված ընտրեց ստուգելու ամենասադիստական մեթոդը: Այստեղից մեկ այլ հետևություն. աստվածն ամենակարող է, սակայն ուրիշների տառապանքները _իրան դզում են_:


Էդ աստված չէր ուզում համոզվեր որ հոբը իրան սիրում էր, տեղ մի հատ շատ օգտակար կերպար ա արանք մտնում՝ ՍԱՏԱՆԱՆ: Պահի տակ աստված ու սատանան գռազ են գալիս, թե Հոբը հավատարիմ ա՞: Ու աստված սատանային ուբիդիտ անելու համար դնում Հոբին, մեղմ ասած, մի թեթև դզզցնում ա: Սատանան, որին չի կարելի լսել, որի գայթակղությանն ու սադրանքներին չի կարելի ենթարկվե, շատ հանգիստ սադրում ա աստծոն: Մի հատ մահկանացու էդ սադրանքներին ենթարկվեր հիմա 100 հատ երեխա էր պարգևել աստված ու հերթով սաղին սպանել, բայց ինքը կարա սատանի հետ գռազ գա ու Հոբի ընտանիքին գենոցիդ անի:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ախպոր պես հեքիաթներ պետք չեն, պարզ ասել ա "*մի թշիդ ապտակում են, մյուսը ինքդ դեմ տուր*":


Մի փոքրիկ, բայց կարևոր հանգամանք.
Ասված է ոչ թե. "*մի թշիդ* ապտակում են, *մյուսը* ինքդ դեմ տուր": 
Ասված է. "Եթե *աջ թշիդ* են հարվածում, դու *ձախ թուշդ* դեմ տուր":

Կան ակնարկներ, որ Հիսուս պատահականորեն չի, որ տարբերություն է դնում աջ և ձախ թշերի միջև…

----------

Varzor (27.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Morg

> Ցավոք դա այդպես է, և ոչ միայն Ադամի մեղքը, այլ նաև մեր պապերի ու հայրերի մեղքը վերցրած մեր վրա ապրում ենք և ավելացնում նոր մեղքեր,


 Միանշանակ համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ես մեղք եմ գործել, ինչովա իմ թոռը մեղավոր? Կարողա ինքը նենց մի հատ անմեղ կյանքով կապրի, որ ոչ մեկս չենք ապրել, բայց քանզի ես մեղավոր եմ, իր ապրած անմեղ կյանքը դատապարտված է հետագայում դժողքում վառվելու, ինքը պատասխան է տալու իմ մեղքերի համար:



> բայց Քրիստոս Աշխարհ եկավ հենց դրա համար, այսինքն մեր մեղքերը վերցրեց իր վրա , ազատելով բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կհավատան և կընդունեն Իրեն:


 Այսինքն եթե ես հիմա հավատում ու ընդունում եմ Քրիստոսին, ուրեմն էտ պապերիս մեղքերը հելավ իմ վրայից ու ես անմեղ եմ?



> Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև մարդը ընտրեց իր ճանապարհը: Աստված մարդու առջև դրել էր երկու ճանապարհ, մեկը՝ հնազանդվել Աստծուն և ունենալ հավիտենական կյանք, իսկ մյուսը՝ չհնազանդվել Աստծուն և կրել բոլոր անեծքները, մարդը ընտրեց երկրորդը: Այնպես որ ամեն բան արդարացի է:


Աստված մարդուն բանական էակ էր որպես ստեղծել, այսինքն մարդը ամեն ինչում էլ կարար ու սխալվեր, քեզ թվումա եթե էտ խնձորի պատմությունը չլիներ Աստված մարդուն ավելի մեծ փորձությունների չէր ենթարկի? ստուգելու համար, թե մինչև վերջ մարդը ճիշտ ընտրություն կաներ, թե ոչ: Մեկա ուշ թե շուտ լնելու էր էտ ամեն ինչը: Իսկ ինչպես սաղս գիտենք Աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի, ուրեմն ինքը գիտեր, որ սենց էր լինելու, որ մարդիք չարանալու էին, իր ստեղծած բարի անշառ մարդկանցից բան չէր մնալու, որ մեղքը ելնելու էր լցվեր իր իսկ ստեղծած  երկրի վրա, եթե ինքը ամենակարողա, թող մի շնչով վերացնի սատանային, ու մարդկանց վրայից հանի մեղքը, մարդիք դառնան անմեղ, նենց, ոնց որ ինքնա ստեղծել, թե իրեն դուրա գալիս, որ իր զավակները <<այրվում են դժողքում?>> 
Ամեն ինչն էլ հակասական է: Ոչ մի հարց չունի կոնկրետ բացատրություն: Ամեն պատասխանից էլ ծնվում է նոր հարց: 
Հ.Գ. անարդար է...

----------


## eduard30

> Մաշտոցը որ տառեր ա գրել, դեռ չի նշանակում որ բոլոր հարցերով ինձնից խելացի ա: Նույնն  էլ մնացածին ա վերաբերվում: Հիմա էս IT մասնագետ եմ ու OSPF -ը լավ գիտեմ ինչ բան ա; Ու եթե քո հետ սկսեմ OSPF -ից վիճել հո մաշտոցին չե՞ս կարա բերես օրինակ: Ինքը էդ հարցում կարա կոմպիտենտ չլինի:


Մաշտոցը ստեղծել է այբենարան որից աշխարում 11 տեսակ կա, իսկ դու սովորել ես այն ինչը ՛միլիոնավոր մարդիք գիտեն:

----------


## Rammstein

*Հոբի մասին ասեմ հետեւյալը.*
Հիմա որ մարդիկ գրիպ են հիվանդանում, չեն ասում չէ՞, որ Աստված ա ուղարկել էդ հիվանդությունը, բայց եթե մտածենք որպես Քրիստոնյա, աշխարհում ամեն ինչ էլ Աստծու հետ պիտի որ կապված լինի: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չի գրած, որ եթե մարդ Աստծուն հավատում ա, վերջ, իրան ոչ մի հիվանդություն չի կպնելու: Հիմա մարդը հիվանդացել ա, էրեխեքն էլ են հիվանդացել մեռել: Հա, Աստվածաշնչում գրած ա, որ սատանան տենց փորձում էր, Աստված էլ վստահ էր, որ Հոբը տենց բաների պատճառով հավատը չի կորցնի, դրա համար թույլ էր տալիս, որ փորձի, եւն: Ժող, եկեք էդ միստիկան մոռանանք, Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչը միստիկորեն ա գրած, բայց շատ բան կարելի ա ֆիլտրացնել ու տեսնել, որ ամենահասարակ իրավիճակն ա, ոչ մի դաժանություն ու սադիզմ չկա: Հիմա որ գնամ մրսեմ, թոքաբորբ կպնեմ, Աստվա՞ծ ա մեղավոր լինելու:
Պատկերացրեք Հոբի վախտ 21-րդ դարը լիներ ու Հոբի պատմությունը սենց լիներ.
_Հոբը գիտության նվիրյալ էր, ամեն օր մեքենայով գնում էր աշխատանքի, կարմիրի տակ միշտ կանգնում էր, հետիոտներին միշտ զիջում էր, ԱՊՊԱ-ն էլ միշտ կպցրած էր: Մի խոսքով, օրինապաշտ քաղաքացի էր: Մի օր Հոբենք ամբողջ ընտանիքով վարակվեցին F75TY0 վիրուսով: Հոբի երեխաներին փրկել չհաջողվեց, բայց Հոբը կարողացավ դիմակայել այդ հոգեբանական հարվածին: Դեռ մի բան էլ իրա գիտական լաբորատորիայում էդ հիվանդության դեղը կարողացավ սարքել ու վերջնականապես բուժվեց, հետո նորից երեխաներ ունեցավ, նոր մեքենա առավ (հինը էդ հիվանդությունից սատկել էր), տարավ տեխասմոտրի նյաշառքը մուծեց, ԱՊՊԱն կպցրեց:_

Որ սենց գրած լիներ, ոչ մեկ չէր ասի չէ՞ «ինչ դաժան են գիտությունն ու բժշկությունը, որ Հոբի երեխեքին սպանել են»:  :Smile: 




> Կոնկրետ իմ մոտ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին:


Ճիշտն ասած` ես էդ ամենը չեմ դիտարկում, որ Աստված ա արել: Հա, Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչ տենց ա գրած` «Աստված սենց արեց, Աստված նենց արեց», բայց ես ամեն ինչը ավելի պարզ եմ դիտարկում: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում չեմ խորացել, չեմ կարող բացատրել, բայց մի քիչ վերեւում Հոբի օրինակով գրել եմ, թե ոնց կարելի ա սենց բաները հասկանալ:




> Ինչի՞ Աստված ծովը փակեց հրեաներին հետապնդող զինվորների վրա: Ոչ թե փակեց, որ չանցնեն, այլ սպասեց որ նրանք գան ծովի մեջ կանգնեն, ու նոր փակեց:


Նույն էլ ստեղ: Գրած ա, որ Աստված ա ծովը բացել ու փակել, բայց ես տենց միստիկ բաներին վերապահումով եմ վերաբերվում: Կարող ա ծովի մի հատված բաց ա եղել, հետո մակընթացություն ա եղել փակվել ա, էն խեղճ զինվորներն ու ավագ լեյտենանտները խեղդվել են: Սա ես չեմ հորինում, տենց վարկած կա:




> Ինչու՞ էր չսպանել հրահանգող աստված Աբրահամին ասում գնա ու իմ տված հողի վրայի բոլոր ազգերին սպանի: ու ոչ մեկին մի խղճա, կին, երեխա, անասուն բոլորին սպանի: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հրահանգում ա գերի չվերցնել, նահանջելու տարբերակ չթողնել, այլ դնել ու գենոցիդ անել:


Վազգ ջան, որ խնդրեմ, կհիշացնե՞ս` էդ որ մասում էր:




> Կամ ասենք Աբրահամը, որ խաբում ա թե Սառան իրա կինը չի, որ իրան ձեռ չտան, բայց տանեն հետը կենակցեն:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ոչ թե խաբում ա, այլ չի ասում, որ կինն ա, միայն ասում ա, որ քույրն ա, իսկ Սառան իրոք բացի կինը լինելուց նաեւ քույրն էր:  :Xeloq: 




> Կամ որդուն զոհաբերելու պահանջը, որ էլի սպանության հրահանգ էր: Համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղը, որ էլի անմեղ նորածիններից սկսած բոլորին կոտորեց:


Էն ժամանակ զոհաբերությունը նորմալ երեւույթ էր, մարդ իրա ամենալավ բանը զոհաբերերում էր Աստծուն դրա համար դա սպանություն չէր համարվի, այսինքն «Մի՛ սպանիր»-ը ստեղ կապ չունի: Բայց ունենք փաստ, որ Իսահակը չի զոհաբերվել, դրա համար սա քննարկելուն իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:



Մի խոսքով, ժող ջան, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդացնել: Միստիկ բաները պետք ա քննարկել միստիկ ձեւով, ոչ թե աշխարհիկ: Աշխարհիկ ինտերֆեյսում քննարկելու համար պետք ա էդ ամենը կոնվերտ անել աշխարհիկ վերսիային, ինչպես ես մոտավոր արեցի Հոբի պատմության հետ:  :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011), Moonwalker (17.08.2011), Win Wolf (17.08.2011), հովարս (17.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Միանշանակ համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ես մեղք եմ գործել, ինչովա իմ թոռը մեղավոր? Կարողա ինքը նենց մի հատ անմեղ կյանքով կապրի, որ ոչ մեկս չենք ապրել, բայց քանզի ես մեղավոր եմ, իր ապրած անմեղ կյանքը դատապարտված է հետագայում դժողքում վառվելու, ինքը պատասխան է տալու իմ մեղքերի համար:
> 
>  Այսինքն եթե ես հիմա հավատում ու ընդունում եմ Քրիստոսին, ուրեմն էտ պապերիս մեղքերը հելավ իմ վրայից ու ես անմեղ եմ?
> 
> Աստված մարդուն բանական էակ էր որպես ստեղծել, այսինքն մարդը ամեն ինչում էլ կարար ու սխալվեր, քեզ թվումա եթե էտ խնձորի պատմությունը չլիներ Աստված մարդուն ավելի մեծ փորձությունների չէր ենթարկի? ստուգելու համար, թե մինչև վերջ մարդը ճիշտ ընտրություն կաներ, թե ոչ: Մեկա ուշ թե շուտ լնելու էր էտ ամեն ինչը: Իսկ ինչպես սաղս գիտենք Աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի, ուրեմն ինքը գիտեր, որ սենց էր լինելու, որ մարդիք չարանալու էին, իր ստեղծած բարի անշառ մարդկանցից բան չէր մնալու, որ մեղքը ելնելու էր լցվեր իր իսկ ստեղծած  երկրի վրա, եթե ինքը ամենակարողա, թող մի շնչով վերացնի սատանային, ու մարդկանց վրայից հանի մեղքը, մարդիք դառնան անմեղ, նենց, ոնց որ ինքնա ստեղծել, թե իրեն դուրա գալիս, որ իր զավակները <<այրվում են դժողքում?>> 
> Ամեն ինչն էլ հակասական է: Ոչ մի հարց չունի կոնկրետ բացատրություն: Ամեն պատասխանից էլ ծնվում է նոր հարց: 
> Հ.Գ. անարդար է...


Ադամի մեղքը փոխանցվեց գեներով կենաց ծառից օգտվելուց հետո, առանց համաձայնություն հարցնելու :Smile:  Ամեն մարդ իր մեղքերի համար է պատասխանատու:
Հսուսին հավատաս այն չար «նշանը» չես կրի, վա՜յ նրան են օրերին:

----------


## հովարս

> Միանշանակ համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ես մեղք եմ գործել, ինչովա իմ թոռը մեղավոր? Կարողա ինքը նենց մի հատ անմեղ կյանքով կապրի, որ ոչ մեկս չենք ապրել, բայց քանզի ես մեղավոր եմ, իր ապրած անմեղ կյանքը դատապարտված է հետագայում դժողքում վառվելու, ինքը պատասխան է տալու իմ մեղքերի համար:
> .


Եթե համաձայն չես դա քո իրավունքն է , բայց կարողա- ով չի , միչև այսօր չկա մի մարդ, որ մեղք գործած չլինի: Սբ Գրքում գրված է ,որ որդին հորը մեղքերի համար պատասխանատու չի , բայց ուրիշ բան է մեղքը ժառանգել , ուրիշ՝ մեղք գործել:




> Այսինքն եթե ես հիմա հավատում ու ընդունում եմ Քրիստոսին, ուրեմն էտ պապերիս մեղքերը հելավ իմ վրայից ու ես անմեղ եմ?


Հին ժամանակներում, եթե մեկը մի հանցանք էր գործում , բայց մեկ ուրիշը այդ հանցանքը իր վրա էր վերցնում , ամբողջ պատիժը ինքն էր կրում , այսինքն՝ առաջինը ազատվում էր պատժից , իսկ երկրորդը դատապարտվում էր: Նման բան Հիսուսն արեց , իմ ու քո փոխարեն դատապարտվեց: Դու և ես ազատվեցինք մեղքից Նրա քավությամբ, բայց քանի որ դեռ մարմնի մեջ ենք , ենթակա ենք ընկնելու : Ադամական մեղքը վերցվում է անկեղծ ապաշխարողից ( դա զգացվող երևույթ է):



> Աստված մարդուն բանական էակ էր որպես ստեղծել, այսինքն մարդը ամեն ինչում էլ կարար ու սխալվեր, քեզ թվումա եթե էտ խնձորի պատմությունը չլիներ Աստված մարդուն ավելի մեծ փորձությունների չէր ենթարկի? ստուգելու համար, թե մինչև վերջ մարդը ճիշտ ընտրություն կաներ, թե ոչ: Մեկա ուշ թե շուտ լնելու էր էտ ամեն ինչը: Իսկ ինչպես սաղս գիտենք Աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի, ուրեմն ինքը գիտեր, որ սենց էր լինելու, որ մարդիք չարանալու էին, իր ստեղծած բարի անշառ մարդկանցից բան չէր մնալու, որ մեղքը ելնելու էր լցվեր իր իսկ ստեղծած երկրի վրա, եթե ինքը ամենակարողա, թող մի շնչով վերացնի սատանային, ու մարդկանց վրայից հանի մեղքը, մարդիք դառնան անմեղ, նենց, ոնց որ ինքնա ստեղծել, թե իրեն դուրա գալիս, որ իր զավակները <<այրվում են դժողքում?>>
> Ամեն ինչն էլ հակասական է: Ոչ մի հարց չունի կոնկրետ բացատրություն: Ամեն պատասխանից էլ ծնվում է նոր հարց:
> Հ.Գ. անարդար է...


Իսկ ազատ կամքը ո՞ւր մնաց, Աստված ռոբոտներ չի ուզում , ուզում է որ դու քո ազատ կամքով իրեն ընտրես: Ոչ մի հակասական բան չկա , ամեն ինչ արդարացի է:

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մաշտոցը որ տառեր ա գրել, դեռ չի նշանակում որ բոլոր հարցերով ինձնից խելացի ա: Նույնն  էլ մնացածին ա վերաբերվում: Հիմա էս IT մասնագետ եմ ու OSPF -ը լավ գիտեմ ինչ բան ա; Ու եթե քո հետ սկսեմ OSPF -ից վիճել հո մաշտոցին չե՞ս կարա բերես օրինակ: Ինքը էդ հարցում կարա կոմպիտենտ չլինի:


 Այդ դեպքում կներես , որ քեզ անհանգստացրի, հազար ներողություն:

----------


## Morg

> Սբ Գրքում գրված է ,որ որդին հորը մեղքերի համար պատասխանատու չի





> Ցավոք դա այդպես է, և ոչ միայն Ադամի մեղքը, այլ նաև մեր պապերի ու հայրերի մեղքը վերցրած մեր վրա ապրում ենք և ավելացնում նոր մեղքեր:


Դու քեզ հակասեցիր արդեն:

----------


## Morg

> Իսկ ազատ կամքը ո՞ւր մնաց, Աստված ռոբոտներ չի ուզում , ուզում է որ դու քո ազատ կամքով իրեն ընտրես: Ոչ մի հակասական բան չկա , ամեն ինչ արդարացի է:


 Բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, ու բոլորս էլ սխալվում ենք, մենք նենց չենք ստեղծված, որ անսխալական լինենք: Ես չեմ ասում թե Աստված ռոբոտներ է ուզում:

----------


## anahit96

Աստծու գործերն անքննելի են....

----------

VisTolog (17.08.2011), հովարս (17.08.2011)

----------


## Morg

> Ադամի մեղքը փոխանցվեց գեներով կենաց ծառից օգտվելուց հետո, առանց համաձայնություն հարցնելու Ամեն մարդ իր մեղքերի համար է պատասխանատու:


Վերջը ինչ եղավ? Մեկ էն եք ասում, մեկ էն:



> Հիսուսին հավատաս այն չար «նշանը» չես կրի, վա՜յ նրան են օրերին:


Չհասկացաա....   Էտ ինչ ես ուզում դրանով ասես? Ինչ չար նշանի մասինա խոսքը?

----------


## eduard30

Գիտակցաբար մեղք գործելը հանցանք է իսկ չգիտենալով գործելը մեղք չէ: 
Որքան շատ իմանաս այնքան շատ կպահանջվի:

----------


## Հարդ

> Աստծու գործերն անքննելի են....


Բռնատիրական ոճ:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Varzor (27.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Morg

Վերևի գրածդ մեկնաբանիր, կարծեմ քեզ հարց տվեցի չար նշանի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## eduard30

> Վերջը ինչ եղավ? Մեկ էն եք ասում, մեկ էն:
> 
> Չհասկացաա....   Էտ ինչ ես ուզում դրանով ասես? Ինչ չար նշանի մասինա խոսքը?


Տարբեր բաներ չի ասվում:
Հայտնությունը նայի կիմանաս:

----------


## eduard30

> Վերևի գրածդ մեկնաբանիր, կարծեմ քեզ հարց տվեցի չար նշանի վերաբերյալ:


Հայաստանում ապրողի համար երևի դեռ շատ վաղ է «նշանի» համար հասկանալը:

----------


## Morg

Դե եթե շատ վաղ է, ուրեմն մյուս անգամ իմ դեպքում չօգտագործես էտ ձև արտահայտություններ, որոնք վիրավորական բնույթ ունեն կոնկրետ իմ համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, որ խնդրեմ, կհիշացնե՞ս` էդ որ մասում էր:


Հայերեն մեջմերումը որոնել դժվար ա, բայց հեսա ռուսերեն մեջբերումը



> Я приказываю вам истребить полностью нацию амаликитян. Не давать пощады ! Убейте всех - мужчин и женщин, подростков и грудных детей."*(1 Цар. 15:3)*


թարգմանություն: *Հրամայում եմ ձեզ գնացեք ու լրիվությամբ ոչնչացրեք ամաղեկացիներին: Սպանեք բոլորին՝ տղամարդկանց, կանանց, անչափահասներին ու կրծքկեր երեխաներին:*
էդ ասվտած չերեզ Սամուել մարգարե Սավուղին ա ասում: Ու երբ Սավուղը նպատակահարմար ա գտնում կենդանիներին սպանելու փոխերեն տանել պահել, ստված իրան նենց ա պատժում, որ շունը չէր նախանձի: Կարծեմ էլի նորածին երեխուն և օր հիվանդությունների մեջ տանջում ու սպանում ա: Թե՞ էդ մի ուրիշ հավատացյալի մասին էր խոսքը:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Rammstein (17.08.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011), VisTolog (17.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Մի խոսքով, ժող ջան, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդացնել: Միստիկ բաները պետք ա քննարկել միստիկ ձեւով, ոչ թե աշխարհիկ: Աշխարհիկ ինտերֆեյսում քննարկելու համար պետք ա էդ ամենը կոնվերտ անել աշխարհիկ վերսիային, ինչպես ես մոտավոր արեցի Հոբի պատմության հետ:


Ավետ ջան վերևում բերված բոլոր մեկնաբանություններդ զուտ խաղաղ բնույթի կիսաենթադրական տեքստ էին: Ախր էդ անտերը միստիկ չի, լավ էլ կշիռ ունի ռելիգիան մարդու կյանքում: Ես հավատում եմ որ աստված կա, բայց հաստատ երեխա մոռթող աստվածը իմը չի:

----------

Morg (17.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011)

----------


## Morg

> Ավետ ջան վերևում բերված բոլոր մեկնաբանություններդ զուտ խաղաղ բնույթի կիսաենթադրական տեքստ էին: Ախր էդ անտերը միստիկ չի, լավ էլ կշիռ ունի ռելիգիան մարդու կյանքում: Ես հավատում եմ որ աստված կա, բայց հաստատ երեխա մոռթող աստվածը իմը չի:


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ էս պարագայում:

----------


## eduard30

> Դե եթե շատ վաղ է, ուրեմն մյուս անգամ իմ դեպքում չօգտագործես էտ ձև արտահայտություններ, որոնք վիրավորական բնույթ ունեն կոնկրետ իմ համար:


Կներես բայց ես քեզ վիրավորելու ցանգություն և նպատակ անգամ  չեմ ունեցել:

----------


## Morg

> Կներես բայց ես քեզ վիրավորելու ցանգություն և նպատակ անգամ  չեմ ունեցել:


 Ինձ նենց հետաքրքիրա թե ին ինչ նկատի ունեիր էտ ասելով, ինչքան մտածում եմ չեմ հասկանում, մի գուցե բացատրեիր, թող չհասկանամ, բայց դու բացատրիր չար նշան ինչ նկատի ունեիր?

----------


## Skeptic

> *Հոբի մասին ասեմ հետեւյալը.*
> Հիմա որ մարդիկ գրիպ են հիվանդանում, չեն ասում չէ՞, որ Աստված ա ուղարկել էդ հիվանդությունը, բայց եթե մտածենք որպես Քրիստոնյա, աշխարհում ամեն ինչ էլ Աստծու հետ պիտի որ կապված լինի: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ չի գրած, որ եթե մարդ Աստծուն հավատում ա, վերջ, իրան ոչ մի հիվանդություն չի կպնելու: Հիմա մարդը հիվանդացել ա, էրեխեքն էլ են հիվանդացել մեռել: Հա, Աստվածաշնչում գրած ա, որ սատանան տենց փորձում էր, Աստված էլ վստահ էր, որ Հոբը տենց բաների պատճառով հավատը չի կորցնի, դրա համար թույլ էր տալիս, որ փորձի, եւն: Ժող, եկեք էդ միստիկան մոռանանք, Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչը միստիկորեն ա գրած, բայց շատ բան կարելի ա ֆիլտրացնել ու տեսնել, որ ամենահասարակ իրավիճակն ա, ոչ մի դաժանություն ու սադիզմ չկա: Հիմա որ գնամ մրսեմ, թոքաբորբ կպնեմ, Աստվա՞ծ ա մեղավոր լինելու:
> Պատկերացրեք Հոբի վախտ 21-րդ դարը լիներ ու Հոբի պատմությունը սենց լիներ.
> _Հոբը գիտության նվիրյալ էր, ամեն օր մեքենայով գնում էր աշխատանքի, կարմիրի տակ միշտ կանգնում էր, հետիոտներին միշտ զիջում էր, ԱՊՊԱ-ն էլ միշտ կպցրած էր: Մի խոսքով, օրինապաշտ քաղաքացի էր: Մի օր Հոբենք ամբողջ ընտանիքով վարակվեցին F75TY0 վիրուսով: Հոբի երեխաներին փրկել չհաջողվեց, բայց Հոբը կարողացավ դիմակայել այդ հոգեբանական հարվածին: Դեռ մի բան էլ իրա գիտական լաբորատորիայում էդ հիվանդության դեղը կարողացավ սարքել ու վերջնականապես բուժվեց, հետո նորից երեխաներ ունեցավ, նոր մեքենա առավ (հինը էդ հիվանդությունից սատկել էր), տարավ տեխասմոտրի նյաշառքը մուծեց, ԱՊՊԱն կպցրեց:_


Ռամշ, լավ էլի: Բա աստված ո՞ւր մնաց էս պատմության մեջ:
Էդ դեպքում ես էլ մեկ այլ աստվածաշնչյան պատմության մոդեռնացված տարբերակ առաջարկեմ.
Մարիամին ամուսնացրեցին հյուսն Հովսեփի հետ: Հովսեփը շատ զբաղված մարդ էր, նույնիսկ առաջին գիշերվա համար չկարողացավ ժամանակ հատկացնել ու ամուսնությունից անմիջապես հետո գնաց Ռուսաստան` ասֆալտ փռելու: Մարիամը շատ էր ուզում երեխա ունենալ, ու, չսպասելով ամուսնու վերադարձին, գնաց սերմնահեղուկի բանկ, ընտրեց սպիտակամաշկ, ոսկեհեր ու կապուտաչյա մի տղամարդու նկար ու ստացավ արհեստական բեղմնավորում:
Որոշ ժամանակ անց Հովսեփը վերադարձավ ու, տեսնելով կնոջ կլորացած փորիկը, պատրաստվեց գոտին հանելու, բայց Մարիամը նրան ամեն ինչ մանրամասն բացատրեց` նկարագրելով իրավիճակը ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ` սկսած մայրական ուժեղագույն բնազդով, վերջացրած աղջկական փշրված երազանքներով: Ու չնայած նա կորցրել էր կլինիկայում տրված բոլոր փաստաթղթերը, բայց ամուսինը նրան հավատաց:
Անցավ 9 ամիս, ու Բանգլադեշի շենքերից մեկի ներքնահարկում ծնվեց  Հիսուսը: Դեռ մանկուց նա համառորեն կրծում էր գիտության գրանիտը ու ընդամենը 30 տարեկան հասակում գիտեր ամեն ինչի մասին, բայց մարդկանց հետ գերադասում էր խոսել հեռավոր UDFy-3813553 գալակտիկայի աստղերից մեկի շուրջը պտտվող անտեսանելի ու անվերջ փոքր թեյնիկի, դրա հետ կապված լեգենդների ու դրա հրաշալիության մասին: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ժողովրդին ցույց տվեց իր գիտելիքների ու հայտնագործությունների մի մասը` բայց առանց բացահայտելու դրանց գաղտնիքները. ջրից գինի ստանալու քիմիական գերբարդ ռեակցիան; սնունդը, մասնավորապես` հացն ու ձուկը կրկնապատկելու սարքավորումը` հիմնված քվանտային ֆիզիկայի դեռևս չբացահայտված օրենքների ու օրինաչափությունների վրա; ջրի վրայով քայլելու համար նախատեսված սանդալները` պատրաստված ռազմական գերգաղտնի տեխնոլոգիայի շատ ավելի կատարելագործված մեթոդի համաձայն և այլն: Ի թիվս դրանց` ավելացնենք նաև ռեանիմացիայի անհավանական հնարքները ու մարդկանց հոգեկան առողջությունը խափանող, խոսալ կարողացող, անուն (ասենք` Լեգեոն) ունեցող ու մի ամբողջ բոլուկի մեջ մտնել կարողացող ուղեղի անոմալիաների, վիրուսների, մանրէների ու վնասված գեների հետ խոսելու ու կարգադրություններ անելու բացառիկ ունակությունը…

Ինչևէ, էս ամբողջ գրածս աբսուրդ ա, չէ՞:




> Որ սենց գրած լիներ, ոչ մեկ չէր ասի չէ՞ «ինչ դաժան են գիտությունն ու բժշկությունը, որ Հոբի երեխեքին սպանել են»:


Բնականաբար:  :Pardon:  






> Վազգ ջան, որ խնդրեմ, կհիշացնե՞ս` էդ որ մասում էր:


Elmo-ի գրածներին ավելացնեմ. Թվեր 31:1-54, Երկրորդ Օրենք 2:33-36,  3:3-6,  3:21, 20:16:





> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ոչ թե խաբում ա, այլ չի ասում, որ կինն ա, միայն ասում ա, որ քույրն ա, իսկ Սառան իրոք բացի կինը լինելուց նաեւ քույրն էր:


Ու դու կոնկրետ էդ դեպքը խաբել չե՞ս համարում:  :Mda: 





> Էն ժամանակ զոհաբերությունը նորմալ երեւույթ էր, մարդ իրա ամենալավ բանը զոհաբերերում էր Աստծուն դրա համար դա սպանություն չէր համարվի, այսինքն «Մի՛ սպանիր»-ը ստեղ կապ չունի: *Բայց ունենք փաստ, որ Իսահակը չի զոհաբերվել*, դրա համար սա քննարկելուն իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:


Ունենք նաև փաստ, որ Աբրահամը իրա հոգում արդեն զոհաբերել էր Իսահակին:





> Մի խոսքով, ժող ջան, պետք չի ամեն ինչ բարդացնել: Միստիկ բաները պետք ա քննարկել միստիկ ձեւով, ոչ թե աշխարհիկ: Աշխարհիկ ինտերֆեյսում քննարկելու համար պետք ա էդ ամենը կոնվերտ անել աշխարհիկ վերսիային, ինչպես ես մոտավոր արեցի Հոբի պատմության հետ:


Ստացվում ա, որ նույն ձևով Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմությունն էլ ա միստիկ (իմա` ալեգորիկ) => նորածինների առաջնային մեղքը հիմնված ա ալեգորիայի (իմա` հեքիաթի) վրա:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ինձ նենց հետաքրքիրա թե ին ինչ նկատի ունեիր էտ ասելով, ինչքան մտածում եմ չեմ հասկանում, մի գուցե բացատրեիր, թող չհասկանամ, բայց դու բացատրիր չար նշան ինչ նկատի ունեիր?


Բանը նրանում է, որ մարդիկ  հեքիաթային են պատկերացնում այլ ոչ գիտական դրա համար էլ չեն հասկանում:
Ով, որ ցանգանում է գիտենալ նրանց տրված է երկնքի արքայության խորուրդները գիտենալ, բայց նրանց չի տրված, որովհետեվ ով, որ ունի նրան կտրվի և կավելանա, և ով, որ չունի ունեցածն էլ կառնվի նրանից: 
Դրա համար էլ ակնարկներով է Աստծո խոսքը, մարդիկ, որ տեսնելով չեն տեսնում և լսելով չեն լսում, և չեն իմանում: Եվ նրանց վրա կատարվում է Եսայի մարգարեությունը, Լսելով կլսեք և չէք իմանա և տեսնելով կտեսնեք և չէք տեսնի:
Որովհետև թանձրացավ այս ժողովրդի սիրտը և իրենց ականջներով ծանր լսեցին, ևիրանց աչքերը խփեցին, մի գուցե արչքերով տեսնեն և ականջներով լսեն և սրտով իմանան և ետ դառնան և ես նրանց բժշկեմ:

Կլինի տեսանելի «մեկը» ով կկառավարի ամբողջ աշխարը առանց պատերազմելով: Բոլորը կկրեն նրա «նշանը», միայն նրանք չեն կրի, ովքեր Հիսուսին հավատալով դուրս կգան քաղաքակրտությունից:

----------

հովարս (17.08.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հայերեն մեջմերումը որոնել դժվար ա, բայց հեսա ռուսերեն մեջբերումը
> 
> թարգմանություն: *Հրամայում եմ ձեզ գնացեք ու լրիվությամբ ոչնչացրեք ամաղեկացիներին: Սպանեք բոլորին՝ տղամարդկանց, կանանց, անչափահասներին ու կրծքկեր երեխաներին:*
> էդ ասվտած չերեզ Սամուել մարգարե Սավուղին ա ասում: Ու երբ Սավուղը նպատակահարմար ա գտնում կենդանիներին սպանելու փոխերեն տանել պահել, ստված իրան նենց ա պատժում, որ շունը չէր նախանձի: Կարծեմ էլի նորածին երեխուն և օր հիվանդությունների մեջ տանջում ու սպանում ա: Թե՞ էդ մի ուրիշ հավատացյալի մասին էր խոսքը:


Վազգ ջան, մեջբերելուց արժի լրիվ մեջբերել:



> Սամուէլն ասաց Սաւուղին. «Ինձ Տէրն է առաքել, որ քեզ թագաւոր օծեմ իմ ժողովրդի` իսրայէլացիների վրայ: Արդ լսի՛ր Տիրոջ պատգամները: Այսպէս է ասում զօրութիւնների Տէրը. "Հիմա Իսրայէլի դէմ Ամաղեկի արածների համար վրէժ եմ լուծելու: Նա փակեց իսրայէլացիների ճանապարհը, երբ նրանք Եգիպտոսից դուրս էին գալիս: Արդ գնա՛ եւ կոտորի՛ր ամաղեկացիներին ու յարիմացիներին եւ ոչնչացրո՛ւ այն ամէնը, ինչ նրանց է պատկանում: Նրանցից ոչ ոք չպէտք է փրկուի: Կը կոտորես նրանց ու կ'ոչնչացնես բոլորին` տղամարդ լինի թէ կին, երեխայ լինի թէ կաթնակեր մանուկ, արջառ ու ոչխար, ուղտ ու աւանակ"»:


Այսինքն` սա վրեժ ա: Հա, դաժան վրեժ ա, բայց վրեժ ա ու պետք չի ներկայացնել, որպես ուղղակի ցեղասպանություն, դրանք շատ տարբեր բաներ են:




> Ավետ ջան վերևում բերված բոլոր մեկնաբանություններդ զուտ խաղաղ բնույթի կիսաենթադրական տեքստ էին: Ախր էդ անտերը միստիկ չի, լավ էլ կշիռ ունի ռելիգիան մարդու կյանքում: Ես հավատում եմ որ աստված կա, բայց հաստատ երեխա մոռթող աստվածը իմը չի:


Լավ չհասկացա, թե միստիկ չլինելը կշիռ ունենալու հետ ինչ կապ ունի:  :Think:  Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ եթե MS Word ծրագրը չունենաս, docx ֆայլը կոմպիդ համար մի հատ անիմաստ հիմարություն կլինի, որ ինչքան էլ կարդաս, բան չես հասկանա: Աստվածաշունչը հիմնականում սիմվոլների լեզվով ա գրած, իսկ դու ու շատ շատերը դրել սիմվոլները որպես ուղիղ խոսք եք քննարկում: Չեմ ասում, թե ես սաղ հասկանում եմ, ոչ էլ էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ ինձ համոզեմ, թե հասկանում եմ, ու սաղ թույն բաներ ա գրած: Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, էդքան կարեւորություն էլ չեմ տալիս լրիվ հասկանալուն, ինձ էս պահին դա էնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, ուղղակի վստահ եմ, որ էն քննարկումները, ինչպիսիք ծավալվել են էս թեմայում, Քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեն:

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վազգ ջան, մեջբերելուց արժի լրիվ մեջբերել:
> 
> 
> Այսինքն` սա վրեժ ա: Հա, դաժան վրեժ ա, բայց վրեժ ա ու պետք չի ներկայացնել, որպես ուղղակի ցեղասպանություն, դրանք շատ տարբեր բաներ են:
> 
> 
> 
> Լավ չհասկացա, թե միստիկ չլինելը կշիռ ունենալու հետ ինչ կապ ունի:  Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ եթե MS Word ծրագրը չունենաս, docx ֆայլը կոմպիդ համար մի հատ անիմաստ հիմարություն կլինի, որ ինչքան էլ կարդաս, բան չես հասկանա: Աստվածաշունչը հիմնականում սիմվոլների լեզվով ա գրած, իսկ դու ու շատ շատերը դրել սիմվոլները որպես ուղիղ խոսք եք քննարկում: Չեմ ասում, թե ես սաղ հասկանում եմ, ոչ էլ էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ ինձ համոզեմ, թե հասկանում եմ, ու սաղ թույն բաներ ա գրած: Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, էդքան կարեւորություն էլ չեմ տալիս լրիվ հասկանալուն, ինձ էս պահին դա էնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, ուղղակի վստահ եմ, որ էն քննարկումները, ինչպիսիք ծավալվել են էս թեմայում, Քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեն:


Լրիվ սրտիցս ես գրել  :Smile: 
Ես էլ ծանոթ քրիստոնյաներին էդ եմ ասում, հավատու՞մ ես, աստծու՛դ հավատա (որը քո հետ ներքին ձայնի միջոցով կշփվի, թե խղճիդ, քո գործն ա), բայց ոչ թե մեկը մեկին հակասող հեքիաթների հավաքածուին:
Սկզբում վախեցնելով են ստիպում հավատալ (հին կտակարանը տեղով ուժս կինոյի սցենար ա), հետո իրար սիրելու կանչով (սիրեք իրար, բայց մեկ ա սեքսը մեղք ա), թե հաջորդն ինչ կլինի, դեռ պարզ չի: 
Հետո պարզվում ա որ ամբողջ մարդկությանը ճշմարիտ ուղու վրա դնելու համար գրված գիրքը նենց սիմվոլների լեզվով ա գրած, որ մեջը մի դուզ խոսք չկա, սիմվոլներն էլ ամեն մեկը մի կերպ մեկնաբանում ա: Հաջորդ օրը պարզվում ա մի սիմվոլը սխալ էր հասկացել ու սաղ մեկնաբանությունը փոխվում ա:
Մաթեմատիկայի դասագիրքը իրա առաջ տենց գլոբալ խնդիրներ չի դրել, բայց շատ ավելի պարզ ու մատչելի ա գրած: Եհովայի պետք ա խորհուրդ տալ, հաջորդ հատորը դրա նման գրի:

Հատուկ eduard30-ի համար կրկնում եմ հարցս`
Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում (նոր կտակարան) նույն Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, լավ էլի: Բա աստված ո՞ւր մնաց էս պատմության մեջ:


Հիսուսը կոնկրետ անձ ա, նենց որ քո գրածը իրոք աբսուրդ էր, իսկ Աստված նաեւ երեւույթ ա, անպայման չի դիտարկել որպես անձ: Իմ գրած Հոբի օրինակում աստված կարա լինի հենց գիտությունը:




> Ու դու կոնկրետ էդ դեպքը խաբել չե՞ս համարում:


Ըստ էության դա «կռուտիտ» անել ա: Բայց հարցը էն ա` ի՞նչ նպատակով էր դա արվում: Տվյալ դեպքում չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ իրավիճակ էր ու ինչ կլիներ, եթե ասեր, որ կնիկն ա (Էլմոյի գրածից էդքան էլ չհասկացա):




> Ունենք նաև փաստ, որ Աբրահամը իրա հոգում արդեն զոհաբերել էր Իսահակին:


Ճիշտ ա, զոհաբերել, այսինքն` նվիրել Աստծուն, այլ ոչ թե սպանել:  :Ok: 




> Ստացվում ա, որ նույն ձևով Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմությունն էլ ա միստիկ (իմա` ալեգորիկ) => նորածինների առաջնային մեղքը հիմնված ա ալեգորիայի (իմա` հեքիաթի) վրա:


Ադամի ու Եւայի պատմությունը ես չեմ կարող մեկնաբանել: Վստահ եմ, որ այլաբանություն (ալեգորիա) ա:

----------


## Morg

> Բանը նրանում է, որ մարդիկ  հեքիաթային են պատկերացնում այլ ոչ գիտական դրա համար էլ չեն հասկանում:
> Ով, որ ցանգանում է գիտենալ նրանց տրված է երկնքի արքայության խորուրդները գիտենալ, բայց նրանց չի տրված, որովհետեվ ով, որ ունի նրան կտրվի և կավելանա, և ով, որ չունի ունեցածն էլ կառնվի նրանից: 
> Դրա համար էլ ակնարկներով է Աստծո խոսքը, մարդիկ, որ տեսնելով չեն տեսնում և լսելով չեն լսում, և չեն իմանում: Եվ նրանց վրա կատարվում է Եսայի մարգարեությունը, Լսելով կլսեք և չէք իմանա և տեսնելով կտեսնեք և չէք տեսնի:
> Որովհետև թանձրացավ այս ժողովրդի սիրտը և իրենց ականջներով ծանր լսեցին, ևիրանց աչքերը խփեցին, մի գուցե արչքերով տեսնեն և ականջներով լսեն և սրտով իմանան և ետ դառնան և ես նրանց բժշկեմ:
> 
> Կլինի տեսանելի «մեկը» ով կկառավարի ամբողջ աշխարը առանց պատերազմելով: Բոլորը կկրեն նրա «նշանը», միայն նրանք չեն կրի, ովքեր Հիսուսին հավատալով դուրս կգան քաղաքակրտությունից:


 Ես Աստծո գոյությանը հավատում եմ ու իմ գրառումներում չեմ բացառել այն, ուղակի ինձ անհասկանալի են այդ հարցերը, ինչի համար է տենց? ես հարցեր եմ տալիս մենակ, որ իմ մեջ ավելի լավ հասկանամ ամեն ինչ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես անհավատ եմ: Իսկ այդ մեկի մասին շատ լավ գիտեմ ու հասկացա ակնարկդ, բայց սխալվում ես, եթե տվյալ դեպքում ինձ նկատի ունես:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հատուկ eduard30-ի համար կրկնում եմ հարցս`
> Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում (նոր կտակարան) նույն Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ:


Աթեիստ ջան, այս հարցը ինչպես նաև թեմայում քննարկված հարցերի մեծամասնությունը այլ օպերայից թեմայից է: Կոնկրետ տոհմածառն ունի սեփական *թեման*: Ընդ որում հետաքրքրական է, որ նշածս թեմայի առաջին գրառումից պարզ է դառնում, որ Արսը այն բացել է ի բավարարումն քո հարցասիրության (եթե ճիշտ չեմ արտահայտվում, կներես) ու բավական համապարփակ ու համակողմանի կերպով տեղեկություններ է տվել: Չնայած տոհմածառի մասին թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց նկատեցի, որ այնտեղ ոչ մի գրառում չունես: Հիմա ինչքանով է ճիշտ այդ հարցին այս թեմայում անդրադառնալդ: :Pardon:

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011), Աթեիստ (17.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ես Աստծո գոյությանը հավատում եմ ու իմ գրառումներում չեմ բացառել այն, ուղակի ինձ անհասկանալի են այդ հարցերը, ինչի համար է տենց? ես հարցեր եմ տալիս մենակ, որ իմ մեջ ավելի լավ հասկանամ ամեն ինչ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես անհավատ եմ: Իսկ այդ մեկի մասին շատ լավ գիտեմ ու հասկացա ակնարկդ, բայց սխալվում ես, եթե տվյալ դեպքում ինձ նկատի ունես:


Ուրախ եմ քո համար:
Վերջին նախադասությունը չհասկացա:

----------


## հովարս

> Սբ Գրքում գրված է ,որ որդին հորը մեղքերի համար պատասխանատու չի ,* բայց ուրիշ բան է մեղքը ժառանգել , ուրիշ՝ մեղք գործել:*


 


> Ցավոք դա այդպես է, և ոչ միայն Ադամի մեղքը, այլ նաև մեր պապերի ու* հայրերի մեղքը վերցրած մեր վրա ապրում ենք և ավելացնում նոր մեղքեր*:





> Դու քեզ հակասեցիր արդեն:


Կխնդրեի բացատրես , թե որն է հակասությունը , ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել , որ որդին պատասխանատու է հոր մեղքերի համար:

----------


## հովարս

> Մենք Աստվածաշնչյան տարբեր կտորների մասին ենք խոսում: Ու հենց դա էլ ևս մեկ հետաքրքիր է` նորից վիճելի հարց է առաջացնում


Վառզոր ջան , Աստածաշունչը հերթականությունով չի, և ոչ էլ ժամանակի է ենթարկվում: Աստվածաշնչում հենց տարբեր կտորնեն են իրար լրացնում. օրինակ՝ Սատանեն ասեց Հիսուսին. «գրված է......»մի համար հեշեցնելով, իսկ Հիսուսը պատասխանեց. «նաև գրված է .......» մեկ այլ համար հիշեցնելով (Մատթ. 4գլ), այնպես որ կարող է պատահել, որ Նոր Կտակարանի մեկ համարին լրացնի Հին Կտակարանի մեկ այլ համարը, կամ էլ նույն բաժնի տարբեր գրքերից, (սա իմիջայլոց):

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ *ազատ կամքը* ո՞ւր մնաց, Աստված ռոբոտներ չի ուզում , ուզում է որ դու քո *ազատ կամքով* իրեն ընտրես: Ոչ մի հակասական բան չկա , ամեն ինչ արդարացի է:


Լավ "ազատ կամք" է: Եթե ընտրում ես՝ Օ՛քեյ: Եթե չես ընտրում… ըստ "ազատ կամքի"՝ գյաբառլամիշ ես լինում:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Լավ "ազատ կամք" է: Եթե ընտրում ես՝ Օ՛քեյ: Եթե չես ընտրում… ըստ "ազատ կամքի"՝ գյաբառլամիշ ես լինում:



Էդ գյաբառլամիշը նույպես ազատ կամքով ես ընտրում :Wink:

----------

հովարս (18.08.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էդ գյաբառլամիշը նույպես ազատ կամքով ես ընտրում;)


Անվիճելի փիլիսոփայություն է: Բայց արդյո՞ք որևէ կապ ունի "ազատ կամքի" հետ…

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Արդարացի չէ, որովհետև այդ ընտրությունը եթե քեզ տային այլ կերպ կընտրերիր հաստատ, բայց դու այդ ընտրության իրավունքը չես ունեցել:


Չեմ կարծում, որ այլ կերպ կընտրեի, կամ էլ որեև մեկը  ընտրեր, ապացույցը մեր կյանքի ընթացքն է: Մեր առջև դրված է նույն խնդիրը, կամ սա , կամ էլ սա, բայց մենք ընտրում ենք արգելվածը: Անգամ մի բացառություն չկա, որ մարդ ''մխիթարվի'':




> Ի դեպ իսկ ինչու ես կարծում, որ հավիտենական կյանքը մարդու համար հաճելի է:? Կան բազմաթիվ մարդիք, որոնք են ուզում հավիտենական կյանք, այլ ուզում են, թե կուզ կարճ, *բայց իրենց ուզածով և իրենց կամքով ապրել*


Ուզեցին, որ այս(ինքնակործանման) վիճակին հասան: Չնայած երբ մահը մոտենում է իրենց, ոտ ու ձեռ են ընկնում որ գոնե մի օր ավել ապրեն:

----------


## eduard30

> Չեմ կարծում, որ այլ կերպ կընտրեի, կամ էլ որեև մեկը  ընտրեր, ապացույցը մեր կյանքի ընթացքն է: Մեր առջև դրված է նույն խնդիրը, կամ սա , կամ էլ սա, բայց մենք ընտրում ենք արգելվածը: Անգամ մի բացառություն չկա, որ մարդ ''մխիթարվի'':
> 
> 
> Ուզեցին, որ այս(ինքնակործանման) վիճակին հասան: Չնայած երբ մահը մոտենում է իրենց, ոտ ու ձեռ են ընկնում որ գոնե մի օր ավել ապրեն:


հովարս փակագծում գրված ինքնակործանման վիճակին դեռ մի փոքր ժամանակ կա, բայց...

----------


## Skeptic

> Հիսուսը կոնկրետ անձ ա, նենց որ քո գրածը իրոք աբսուրդ էր, իսկ Աստված նաեւ երեւույթ ա, անպայման չի դիտարկել որպես անձ: Իմ գրած Հոբի օրինակում աստված կարա լինի հենց գիտությունը:


Բայց ես հենց էդ ի նկատի ունեի. դու Հոբի պատմությունն ես գիտականացրել ու աստվածազերծել, ես էլ` Հիսուսինը:  :Pardon: 





> *Ըստ էության դա «կռուտիտ» անել ա:* Բայց հարցը էն ա` ի՞նչ նպատակով էր դա արվում: Տվյալ դեպքում չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ իրավիճակ էր ու ինչ կլիներ, եթե ասեր, որ կնիկն ա (Էլմոյի գրածից էդքան էլ չհասկացա):


Համաձայն եմ, ընդ որում` բավական լավ, որտև հետո դրա դիմաց ծառաներ ու անասուններ ա ստանում:  :Jpit: 





> Ճիշտ ա, զոհաբերել, այսինքն` նվիրել Աստծուն, այլ ոչ թե սպանել:


Իմ համար տարբերությունը էական չի, բայց եթե դու տեսնում ես, բնական ա` չեմ առարկի:  :Smile: 





> Ադամի ու Եւայի պատմությունը ես չեմ կարող մեկնաբանել: Վստահ եմ, որ այլաբանություն (ալեգորիա) ա:


Օքեյ:  :Smile: 
Ասե՞լ եմ, որ քո հետ հաճելի ա բանավիճելը:  ::}: 

Երևի թե եզրափակեմ` օֆֆթոփանոցի չվերածելու համար:  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Հատուկ eduard30-ի համար կրկնում եմ հարցս`
> Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում (նոր կտակարան) նույն Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ:


Տեսնում եմ շատ է մտահոգում քեզ այդ հարցը, փորձեմ մի երկու խոսքով բացատրել: Եթե տեղյակ ես հրեաների օրենքին , ապա կհասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը, ուրեմն՝ Մատթևոսի ավետարանում Հիսուսի տոհմածառը ներկայացվում է* ըստ բնության*, իսկ Ղուկասի ավետարանում՝* ըստ օրենքի* : Մի խոսք ևս, ըստ հրեաների օրենքի, եթե մեկը մահանում է և ժառանգ չի թողնում , ապա նրա եղբայրը վերցնում է այրիին և իր եղբոր համար ժառանգ է թողնում: Ըստ բնության երեխայի հայրը եղբայրն է, իսկ ըստ օրենքի հայրը համարվում է մահացած եղբայրը:
Հուսով եմ պատասխանը կբավարարի քեզ , եթե այլ միտումներ չունես: ?

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց ես հենց էդ ի նկատի ունեի. դու Հոբի պատմությունն ես գիտականացրել ու աստվածազերծել, ես էլ` Հիսուսինը:


Չէ, իմ ասածը հենց էն ա, որ դու Հիսուսի պատմությունը, այո, աստվածազերծեցիր, բայց ես Հոբի պատմությունը չաստվածազերծեցի, այլ Աստծուն դիտարկեցի այլ ձեւաչափում:  :Smile: 
Չնայած` եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, քո գրած պատմության մեջ էլ ոչ աբսուրդային մաս կար, որտեւ ես վստահ եմ, որ Հիսուսի գործած հրաշքների մեծ մասը կամ բոլորը մի օր գիտականորեն հնարավոր կլինի բացատրել: Սկզբունքորեն, քվանտային ֆիզիկայով ինչքան գիտեմ հիմա էլ ա որոշ բաներ հնարավոր բացատրել, բայց գործնականում կրկնել դեռ հնարավոր չի:




> Իմ համար տարբերությունը էական չի, բայց եթե դու տեսնում ես, բնական ա` չեմ առարկի:


Հա տեսնում եմ: Շնորհակալություն չառարկության համար:  :Jpit: 




> Ասե՞լ եմ, որ քո հետ հաճելի ա բանավիճելը:


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Blush:  Քո հետ նույնպես:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, մեջբերելուց արժի լրիվ մեջբերել:Այսինքն` սա վրեժ ա: Հա, դաժան վրեժ ա, բայց վրեժ ա ու պետք չի ներկայացնել, որպես ուղղակի ցեղասպանություն, դրանք շատ տարբեր բաներ են:


Ավետ ջան ինձ թվում ա քեզ հարցնել «ի՞նչ վրեժ նորածին երեխուց» կնաշանակի քեզ վիրավորել: Երևի լավ չեմ շեշտը դրել հարցադրման վրա: Խոսքը *կանանց, անչափահասներին ու կրծքկեր երեխեքին* սպանելու հրաման տալու մասին ա: Հալա նորածին երեխուն պատկերացրա:  : Սրան սպանողին բա բարի ու սիրող աստված ե՞ն ասում:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Skeptic (17.08.2011), VisTolog (17.08.2011), Աթեիստ (17.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## davidus

:Unsure:  Ժողովուրդ, էս բա ինչի՞ Աստվածաշնչում ուղղագրական սխալներ ման չեք գալիս: Ման եկեք, կգտնեք հաստատ... 

Քրիստոնեության (իրականում՝ հրեաների դավանանքի) տարածման նախնական շրջանում այն «ինքնահաստատման» խիստ կարիք ուներ: Իսկ այն ժամանակ մարդկանց շատ ավելի հեշտ էր վախեցնել ու հպատակեցնել ահարկու տեսարաններով ու անխնա վրիժառությամբ, քան «սիրո» մասին գաղափարախոսությամբ: Սա ա պատճառը, որ Հին Կտակարանում Աստծուն ինչ դաժանություն ասես որ չեն վերագրել, որով մեծապես ազդել են դավանողների վրա: Իսկ ահա Նոր Կտակարանում, որի ժամանակ (սիմվոլիկ ասած) քրիստոնեութունը կայացման խնդիր այլևս չուներ, կարելի ա տեսնել միանգամայն ուրիշ Աստծու, որը բացի սերուց և միմյանց նկատմամբ հանդուրժողականությունից ուրիշ բան չի պահանջում:

Հիմա, ժողովուրդ ջան, էս պահը ձեր համար հստակեցրեք (եթե իհարկե մինչև հիմա պարզ չի եղել), հետո նոր սկսեց հետախուզություն անցկացնել. թե էսինչ երկի էսինչ բառը ինչի ա նախադասության սկզբում դրած, այնինչ պիտի վերջում դրված լիներ:

Կրոնի մեջ շատ ավելի կարևոր ա նա, թե ինչպիսի վարքականոն ա այն քեզանից պահանջում, որքանով ա դա ընդունելի քեզ համար ու ինչքանով ես դու պատրաստ ի կատար ածես դրանք, ոչ թե այն, թե քանի հատ դև ու ինչ ջերմաստիճանի տակ քեզ պիտի խորովեն դժոխքում:

----------

Malxas (18.08.2011), Sambitbaba (19.08.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այսինքն` սա վրեժ ա: Հա, դաժան վրեժ ա, բայց վրեժ ա ու պետք չի ներկայացնել, որպես ուղղակի ցեղասպանություն, դրանք շատ տարբեր բաներ են:


Երկար էի մտածում, ումա ինձ Յահվեն հիշացնում քաղաքական գործիչներից: Վերջը տեղի բերեցի` Ադոլֆ Հիթլերին:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ավետ ջան ինձ թվում ա քեզ հարցնել «ի՞նչ վրեժ նորածին երեխուց» կնաշանակի քեզ վիրավորել: Երևի լավ չեմ շեշտը դրել հարցադրման վրա: Խոսքը *կանանց, անչափահասներին ու կրծքկեր երեխեքին* սպանելու հրաման տալու մասին ա: Հալա նորածին երեխուն պատկերացրա:  : Սրան սպանողին բա բարի ու սիրող աստված ե՞ն ասում:


Elmo բարեկամ իսկ դու պատկերացրել ես որքան այդպիսի նորածին երեխաներ են մեծացել և խելահեղի նման մորթել ու փեթել:
Դեռ Նոյի ժամանակներից սկսած Աստծո միտքը նրանում էր, որ պահպանի մի հավատքով ազգ որի մեջ կլինեն արժանիներ, որ Հիսուսը ծնվի նրանից մարդու մարմնով և հիմա եթե իրար հետ բանավիճում ենք այդ շնորիվ է :Wink:  Իսկ Հիսուսի գալը նրանում էր, որ 144 հազարը գոնե պահպանվեն: Եվ մի բան էլ բարեկամ եթե հիմա մարդը հանգստյան օր ունի կամ բարև բարի լույս է ասում ներում է և խնդրում նման բաները այդ նույն Աստծուց է  գալիս: Ես կարճ բացադրեցի քեզ հույսով եմ հասկանալի:

----------


## eduard30

> Երկար էի մտածում, ումա ինձ Յահվեն հիշացնում քաղաքական գործիչներից: Վերջը տեղի բերեցի` Ադոլֆ Հիթլերին:


Չէի ասի թե երկար մտածողի  կարծիք է:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չէի ասի թե երկար մտածողի կարծիք է:


Ինչ նկատի ունես? Մի հատ հիմնավորի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տեսնում եմ շատ է մտահոգում քեզ այդ հարցը, փորձեմ մի երկու խոսքով բացատրել: Եթե տեղյակ ես հրեաների օրենքին , ապա կհասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը, ուրեմն՝ Մատթևոսի ավետարանում Հիսուսի տոհմածառը ներկայացվում է* ըստ բնության*, իսկ Ղուկասի ավետարանում՝* ըստ օրենքի* : Մի խոսք ևս, ըստ հրեաների օրենքի, եթե մեկը մահանում է և ժառանգ չի թողնում , ապա նրա եղբայրը վերցնում է այրիին և իր եղբոր համար ժառանգ է թողնում: Ըստ բնության երեխայի հայրը եղբայրն է, իսկ ըստ օրենքի հայրը համարվում է մահացած եղբայրը:
> Հուսով եմ պատասխանը կբավարարի քեզ , եթե այլ միտումներ չունես: ?


Ինչպես պարզվեց հարցիս պատասխանը շատ վաղուց Ակումբում կար, շատ ավելի մանրամասն, բայց դրանից ավելի տրամաբանական չդարձած։ ։)
Պատասխանը տվել եմ համապատասխան թեմայում՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...=1#post2277941

----------


## հովարս

> Ժողովուրդ, էս բա ինչի՞ Աստվածաշնչում ուղղագրական սխալներ ման չեք գալիս: Ման եկեք, կգտնեք հաստատ... 
> 
> Քրիստոնեության (իրականում՝ հրեաների դավանանքի) տարածման նախնական շրջանում այն «ինքնահաստատման» խիստ կարիք ուներ: Իսկ այն ժամանակ մարդկանց շատ ավելի հեշտ էր վախեցնել ու հպատակեցնել ահարկու տեսարաններով ու անխնա վրիժառությամբ, քան «սիրո» մասին գաղափարախոսությամբ: Սա ա պատճառը, որ Հին Կտակարանում Աստծուն ինչ դաժանություն ասես որ չեն վերագրել, որով մեծապես ազդել են դավանողների վրա:


 Իսկ ջրհեղեղն էլ է՞ր սարքած , որ էլ ավելի վախեցնեն, և գիտնականներին էլ կաշառել են , որ համաձայնվեն ջրհեղեղի եղելության հետ:
 Շատ աբսուրդ հայտարարություններ եմ լսում այս մի քանի օրը (Դավիդուս ջան, սա քեզ չի ուղղված)  , մարդը դարձել է աստվածադատ. մեկը՝ իմ աստվածը տենց չի, մյուսը՝ տենց աստված չեմ ուզում ,երրորդն էլ, թե էտ աստվածը կեղծ աստված է իսկականը չի, բայց պիտի տխրեցնեմ ձեզ, ուզեք թե չուզեք , ընդունեք թե ոչ, Աստված մեկն է և անում է այն ինչ ուզում է , բոլոր ստեղծվածները իրենն են և վարվում է ինչպես կամենում է, և այս բոլորը Նա անում է արդարությամբ:

Արդարությունը սա էր .
Ադամից հետո մինչև ջրհեղեղ ընկած հատվածը շատ կարճ էր, և մարդկությունը տեղյակ էր Իսկական Աստծո մասին, բայց նրանք խոտորվեցին և կուռքերին պաշտեցին, Աստված պատժեց երկիրը ,թողնելով արդար Նոյին: Ջրհեղեղից  մինչև Ելքը Եգիպտոսից նույնպես կարճ ժամանակահատված էր , նրանք էլ էին տեղյակ  Աստծո արդարության և դատաստանի մասին, բայց սրանք էլ խոտորվեցին և կուռքերին պաշտեցին: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում Աստծուն արհամարելը Աստված ո՞նց պետք է նայեր, չնայած երկրորդ անգամ ավելի մեղմ վարվեց, կոտորելով մի քանի քաղաք և բնակչության մի որոշ մաս: Հիմա Աստված սիրո օրենքով է խոսում մեզ հետ, բայց, որովհետև գիտի մեր սրտերը ու մեր ծրագրերը , մեզ ժամանակ է տվել փրկվելու իր Որդու միջոցով, որից հետո. «...Հիմա երկինք ու երկիր պահված են նույն խոսքով կրակի համար, մինչև դատաստանին ու ամբարիշտ մարդոց կորստեան օրը...»(Բ Պետր.3:7): 
Դարձյալ ընտրությունը ձերն է , քանի որ ունեք ազատ կամք:

----------

eduard30 (18.08.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ավետ ջան ինձ թվում ա քեզ հարցնել «ի՞նչ վրեժ նորածին երեխուց» կնաշանակի քեզ վիրավորել: Երևի լավ չեմ շեշտը դրել հարցադրման վրա: Խոսքը *կանանց, անչափահասներին ու կրծքկեր երեխեքին* սպանելու հրաման տալու մասին ա: Հալա նորածին երեխուն պատկերացրա : Սրան սպանողին բա բարի ու սիրող աստված ե՞ն ասում:


Բնականաբարա նորածնից վրեժ լուծելը տրամաբանական չի: Էստեղ վրեժը ազգից էր, ոչ թե առանձին մարդկանցից:

Չեմ քննարկում` լավ են արել, թե վատ, միայն ասում եմ, թե ինչ են արել, ինչ նպատակով:

----------

հովարս (18.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo բարեկամ իսկ դու պատկերացրել ես որքան այդպիսի նորածին երեխաներ են մեծացել և խելահեղի նման մորթել ու փեթել:
> Դեռ Նոյի ժամանակներից սկսած Աստծո միտքը նրանում էր, որ պահպանի մի հավատքով ազգ որի մեջ կլինեն արժանիներ, որ Հիսուսը ծնվի նրանից մարդու մարմնով և հիմա եթե իրար հետ բանավիճում ենք այդ շնորիվ է Իսկ Հիսուսի գալը նրանում էր, որ 144 հազարը գոնե պահպանվեն: Եվ մի բան էլ բարեկամ եթե հիմա մարդը հանգստյան օր ունի կամ բարև բարի լույս է ասում ներում է և խնդրում նման բաները այդ նույն Աստծուց է  գալիս: Ես կարճ բացադրեցի քեզ հույսով եմ հասկանալի:


ուզում ես ասես 144 000 մարդ ա՞ փրկվելու էն միլիարդավորներից որ եկել ապրել գնացել են էս 2000 տարու՞մ: Բա էլ ում ***-ին ենք հույսով լռվել: Մարգարեների ու սաղ աստվածաշնչյան կերպարների(էն դրականների) թիվը որ իրար գումարենք կգա կկանգնի էդքան: 7 000 000 000 մարդ մոլորակի վրա անիմաստ լռվել ու աստված ա պաշտում, բայց պարզվում ա որ ոչ մեկ շանս էլ չունի արքայություն տեսնելու՞: Չդզեց:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Leo Negri (18.08.2011), Sambitbaba (18.08.2011), Skeptic (18.08.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2011), Աբելյան (18.08.2011), Աթեիստ (18.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

Համ էլ նենց ես ասում 144 000 գոնե պահպանվեն ոնց որ ավտոբուս ա էդքան մարդանոց, թե հյուրանոց ա ու էլ ձև չկա դրանից ավել պահելը, կամ բյուջե չկա: Բա ու՞ր են անսահման հնարավորթյուններն ու ամենակարողությունը:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Sambitbaba (19.08.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2011), Աբելյան (18.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

Ժողովուրդ, էս քանի օրա հետևում եմ քննարկումներին, տպավորությունս հետևյալնա՝

Մեկը ասումա՝ 1+1=3, էն մյուսը ասումա էտ, ոնց եղավ 3: Առաջինը ասումա՝ եթե հավատք ունենայիր կհասկանայիր,որ 1 տղամարդը 1 կնոջ հետ քնելուց հետո ծնվում է 1 երեխա, ուստի  1 տղամարդ, 1 կին, 1 երեխա հավասար է 3: Երկրորդը ասումա հաաաաա: 

Մի քիչ հետո առաջինը ասումա՝ 1+1=4: Երկրորդը ասումա ախար 3 էր ոնց դարձավ 4: Առաջինը ասումա՝ եթե հավատքտ ճշմարիտ լիներ կհասկանայիր, որ կարողա զույգ ծնվի: Երկրորդը ասումա հաաաաա:

Մի քիչ հետո առաջինը ասումա՝1+1=2: Երկրորդը ասումա ախար 3 էր, հետո դարձավ 4, բա 2 ոնց կարա լինի: Այ հենց ստեղ առաջինը ասումա՝ սաղ աշխարհը գիտի, որ 1+1=2, դու դպրոց չես՞ գնացել

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ, էս քանի օրա հետևում եմ քննարկումներին, տպավորությունս հետևյալնա՝
> 
> Մեկը ասումա՝ 1+1=3, էն մյուսը ասումա էտ, ոնց եղավ 3: Առաջինը ասումա՝ եթե հավատք ունենայիր կհասկանայիր,որ 1 տղամարդը 1 կնոջ հետ քնելուց հետո ծնվում է 1 երեխա, ուստի  1 տղամարդ, 1 կին, 1 երեխա հավասար է 3: Երկրորդը ասումա հաաաաա: 
> 
> Մի քիչ հետո առաջինը ասումա՝ 1+1=4: Երկրորդը ասումա ախար 3 էր ոնց դարձավ 4: Առաջինը ասումա՝ եթե հավատքտ ճշմարիտ լիներ կհասկանայիր, որ կարողա զույգ ծնվի: Երկրորդը ասումա հաաաաա:
> 
> Մի քիչ հետո առաջինը ասումա՝1+1=2: Երկրորդը ասումա ախար 3 էր, հետո դարձավ 4, բա 2 ոնց կարա լինի: Այ հենց ստեղ առաջինը ասումա՝ սաղ աշխարհը գիտի, որ 1+1=2, դու դպրոց չես՞ գնացել


Կներես, բայց նման օրինակ չես բերել:
Իրականում հարցադրումը շատ որոշակի ա ու չի կարա մեկից ավել սպառիչ ու գիտակից պատասխան ունենա: Կամ աստված դաժան ա ու հեչ էլ սեր ու խաղաղություն չի, կամ աստված բարի ա, բայց մենք սխալ գիտենք բարություն ասածը ինչ ա: Կոնկրետ օրինակ՝ կամ որոշակի պայմանների դեպքում կարելի ա նորածին սպանել ու հիմնավորել, կամ նորածին սպանողը մարդասպան, անխիղճի մեկն ա:

----------


## eduard30

> ուզում ես ասես 144 000 մարդ ա՞ փրկվելու էն միլիարդավորներից որ եկել ապրել գնացել են էս 2000 տարու՞մ: Բա էլ ում ***-ին ենք հույսով լռվել: Մարգարեների ու սաղ աստվածաշնչյան կերպարների(էն դրականների) թիվը որ իրար գումարենք կգա կկանգնի էդքան: 7 000 000 000 մարդ մոլորակի վրա անիմաստ լռվել ու աստված ա պաշտում, բայց պարզվում ա որ ոչ մեկ շանս էլ չունի արքայություն տեսնելու՞: Չդզեց:



Բարի: Տեսնում եմ շատ մտահոգված ես, հույստ մի կորցրա :

Հովարսի օգնությամբ  գրածս շարունակեմ, որ 144.000 ը դա միայն Եբրաեցիների(Իսրաելի) 12 ցեղերից 12 հազար են փրկվելու: 
Եւ սորանցից յետոյ տեսայ, և ահա մի շատ ժողովուրդ որ ոչ ով չէր կարող համարել, ամեն ազգից և ամեն ցեղերից և ժողովուրդներից և լեզուներից, կանգնած աթոռի առջին և Գառի առաջին և սպիտակ հանդերձներ հագած և իրենց ձեռքերին արմավենիներ և աղաղակում էին բարձր ձայնով և ասում փրկությունը մեր Աստծուն, որ նստում է աթոռի վրայ, և Գառին:

----------


## eduard30

> Համ էլ նենց ես ասում 144 000 գոնե պահպանվեն ոնց որ ավտոբուս ա էդքան մարդանոց, թե հյուրանոց ա ու էլ ձև չկա դրանից ավել պահելը, կամ բյուջե չկա: Բա ու՞ր են անսահման հնարավորթյուններն ու ամենակարողությունը:


Ավտոբուս չէ ոչ էլ  հյուրանոցայլ այլ «գնացք» է դռները բաց,  միագ Ճշմարտության ուղղությամբ վարկյանային ճշգրտությամբ դռները կփակվեն և կանգառից կշարժվի:

Անսահման հնարավորթյուններն ու ամենակարողությունը իրենց ցանգությամբ «գնացքի» մեջ նստողների վրա է ազդում:

----------


## Elmo

> Բարի: Տեսնում եմ շատ մտահոգված ես, հույստ մի կորցրա :
> 
> Հովարսի օգնությամբ  գրածս շարունակեմ, որ 144.000 ը դա միայն Եբրաեցիների(Իսրաելի) 12 ցեղերից 12 հազար են փրկվելու: 
> Եւ սորանցից յետոյ տեսայ, և ահա մի շատ ժողովուրդ որ ոչ ով չէր կարող համարել, ամեն ազգից և ամեն ցեղերից և ժողովուրդներից և լեզուներից, կանգնած աթոռի առջին և Գառի առաջին և սպիտակ հանդերձներ հագած և իրենց ձեռքերին արմավենիներ և աղաղակում էին բարձր ձայնով և ասում փրկությունը մեր Աստծուն, որ նստում է աթոռի վրայ, և Գառին:


Ի՞նչ հույս: Որ հանդերձյալ կյանքում սպտակ շորերով մեկ էլ արմավենու ճյուղը ձեռքիս պետք ա գամ կանգնեմ գառի առա՞ջ: Ու էդ ամեն ինչը հրեշտակների կողմից ամբողջ մոլորակի մայրիկը լացացնելը աչքերովս տեսնելուց հետո՞: Դրա կայֆը չեմ հասկանում:

Հա, ու մտահովգած չեմ, ես բավականին ինֆորմացված եմ մտահոգ լինելու համար:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Sambitbaba (18.08.2011), VisTolog (19.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Ավտոբուս չէ ոչ էլ  հյուրանոցայլ այլ «գնացք» է դռները բաց,  միագ Ճշմարտության ուղղությամբ վարկյանային ճշգրտությամբ դռները կփակվեն և կանգառից կշարժվի:
> 
> Անսահման հնարավորթյուններն ու ամենակարողությունը իրենց ցանգությամբ «գնացքի» մեջ նստողների վրա է ազդում:


ու եթե հանկարծ 144000-ից բացի մի հոգի էլ լավ ու արժանի մարդ լինի, չոփ են քաշելու՞ որ որոշեն ում տեղն ա անմահություն ստանալու: Թե՞ ձև չկա, որ լինի, որովհետև ի սկզբանե էդքան տեղ ա ռեզերվ արած եղել ու աստված արդեն մնավածին զրկել ա լավը լինելու բոլոր հավանականություններից:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Sambitbaba (18.08.2011), VisTolog (19.08.2011), Աբելյան (19.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Լավ "ազատ կամք" է: Եթե ընտրում ես՝ Օ՛քեյ: Եթե չես ընտրում… ըստ "ազատ կամքի"՝ գյաբառլամիշ ես լինում:


Տեր Աստված պատվիրեց մարդուն՝ ըսելով. «Պարտեզին բոլոր ծառերեն համարձակ կեր, բայց  բարիի ու չարի գիտության ծառեն մի՛ ուտեր. քանզի այն օրը որ անկե ուտես , անշուշտ պիտի մեռնիս, գյաբռլամիշ կլինես: 
Ըստ ազատ կամքի կերավ, ըստ ազատ կամքի էլ գյաբռլանիշ եղավ :

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Տեր Աստված պատվիրեց մարդուն՝ ըսելով. «Պարտեզին բոլոր ծառերեն համարձակ կեր, բայց  բարիի ու չարի գիտության ծառեն մի՛ ուտեր. քանզի այն օրը որ անկե ուտես , անշուշտ պիտի մեռնիս, գյաբռլամիշ կլինես: 
> Ըստ ազատ կամքի կերավ, ըստ ազատ կամքի էլ գյաբռլանիշ եղավ :


Կարելի՞ է մի հարց, սիրելի Հովարս: Անձնական:

Երբ դու քո երեխաների համար ամեն օր կերակուր ես պատրաստում, արդյո՞ք դու երկու տեսակի ես պատրաստում այդ կերակուրը. մեկը՝ առողջարար, իսկ մյուսը՝ թունավոր: Եվ ամեն օր, դնելով այդ կերակուրները փոքրիկներիդ առջև, ասում ես. "Սիրելիներս, այս մեկը որ ուտեք, առողջ կլինեք, իսկ այս մեկը որ ուտեք, գյաբառլամիշ կլինեք": 

Եթե դու նույնիսկ բացարձակ համոզված ես, որ քո երեխաները լսող երեխաներ են, մի՞թե դու նման ռիսկի կդիմես նրանց սերն ու հնազանդությունը իրենց հոր նկատմամբ փորձարկելու համար… Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, երեխաներիդ մեջ կգտնվի մեկը, որը կցանկանա իմանալ, թե ի՞նչ ասել է.  լինել "գյաբառլամիշ"… Դու այդ ռիսկին ԿԴԻՄԵ՞Ս…

Կամ, միգուցե այն  144000-ի նման, քո բազում երեխաներից մայն մեկ-երկուսի համա՞ր է նախատեսված քո առողջարար կերակուրը, իսկ մնացածը, ի սկզբանե, նախատեսված են գյաբառլամիշ լինելու՞, իրենց սիրելի հոր կողմի՞ց…

Իհարկե ոչ, սիրելիս: Ես հազար տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու սիրող և հոգատար հայր ես և այդպես չես վարվում քո սիրելի զավակների հետ: Իհարկե, դու համարում ես, որ ոճրագործ է իր երեխաներին թունավորողը և ամենաքիչը պետք է հավերժ տապակվի դժոխկի խարույկի վրա:

Դու այդպե՞ս ես համարում: Ես էլ, պատկերացրու:

Եվ, եթե մենք երկուսս էլ միևնույն կարծիքին ենք այդ հարցում, և մեզ հետ էլ, համոզված եմ, մնացած բոլորը, ուրեմն, միգուցե մի ուրիշ իմա՞ստ կա այդ խնձորների մեջ: Միգուցե վերջիվերջո փորձեինք գտնե՞լ այդ իմաստը, ինչը, համոզված եմ, ավելի խելքին մոտ ու տրամաբանական կլիներ, քան սեփական զավակներին *Իր* ձեռքով գյաբառլամիշ անելը…

Գուցե փորձեի՞ր, Հովարս ջան…
Ինչ ինձ է վերաբերում… Ես արդեն փորձել եմ մի անգամ: Ափսոս, ժամանակ չունես նման հիմարությունների համար, հակառակ դեպքում կարող էիր գնալ "Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն" բաժինը և իմ "Ոչ առանց Աստծո" թեմայում կարդալ "Խնձորների Հոր Միտքը": Կտեսնեիր, թե ինչ է ստացվել իմ այդ փորձից:

----------

Albus (19.08.2011), E-la Via (20.08.2011), Elmo (19.08.2011), Reh32 (29.08.2011), VisTolog (19.08.2011), Աբելյան (19.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Կարելի՞ է մի հարց, սիրելի Հովարս: Անձնական:
> 
> Երբ դու քո երեխաների համար ամեն օր կերակուր ես պատրաստում, արդյո՞ք դու երկու տեսակի ես պատրաստում այդ կերակուրը. մեկը՝ առողջարար, իսկ մյուսը՝ թունավոր: Եվ ամեն օր, դնելով այդ կերակուրները փոքրիկներիդ առջև, ասում ես. "Սիրելիներս, այս մեկը որ ուտեք, առողջ կլինեք, իսկ այս մեկը որ ուտեք, գյաբառլամիշ կլինեք": 
> 
> Եթե դու նույնիսկ բացարձակ համոզված ես, որ քո երեխաները լսող երեխաներ են, մի՞թե դու նման ռիսկի կդիմես նրանց սերն ու հնազանդությունը իրենց հոր նկատմամբ փորձարկելու համար… Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, երեխաներիդ մեջ կգտնվի մեկը, որը կցանկանա իմանալ, թե ի՞նչ ասել է.  լինել "գյաբառլամիշ"… Դու այդ ռիսկին ԿԴԻՄԵ՞Ս…
> 
> Կամ, միգուցե այն  144000-ի նման, քո բազում երեխաներից մայն մեկ-երկուսի համա՞ր է նախատեսված քո առողջարար կերակուրը, իսկ մնացածը, ի սկզբանե, նախատեսված են գյաբառլամիշ լինելու՞, իրենց սիրելի հոր կողմի՞ց…
> 
> Իհարկե ոչ, սիրելիս: Ես հազար տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու սիրող և հոգատար հայր ես և այդպես չես վարվում քո սիրելի զավակների հետ: Իհարկե, դու համարում ես, որ ոճրագործ է իր երեխաներին թունավորողը և ամենաքիչը պետք է հավերժ տապակվի դժոխկի խարույկի վրա:
> ...


Ասածդ ոչ մի ընդհանուր պակ չունի Աստծո ծրագրերի հետ: Դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում Աստծո Արդարությունը և Սրբությունը , չեմ ուզում խոսել այս թեմայի շուրջ , որովհետև դուք ձերը պիտի պնդեք ես էլ իմը , այնպես որ իմաստ չունի պարապ խոսելը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասածդ ոչ մի ընդհանուր *պակ* չունի Աստծո ծրագրերի հետ: Դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում Աստծո Արդարությունը և Սրբությունը , չեմ ուզում խոսել այս թեմայի շուրջ , որովհետև դուք ձերը պիտի պնդեք ես էլ իմը , այնպես որ իմաստ չունի պարապ խոսելը:


Միգուցե համաձայնվեմ, եթե բացատրես, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում "*պակ*"…

----------


## Elmo

> Ասածդ ոչ մի ընդհանուր պակ չունի Աստծո ծրագրերի հետ: Դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում Աստծո Արդարությունը և Սրբությունը , չեմ ուզում խոսել այս թեմայի շուրջ , որովհետև դուք ձերը պիտի պնդեք ես էլ իմը , այնպես որ իմաստ չունի պարապ խոսելը:


Այ հովարս ջան որ կողմ նայում ես անհավասարություն ու անարդարություն ա տիրում, ու ըստ քեզ որ կողմ որ նայեմ աստծո ստեղծածն եմ տենում չէ՞: Ոնց ա լինում, որ էդ մարդը ինչ ասրքում ա անարդար ա ու անհավասար, բայց ինքը տեղով սեր ու արդարություն ա: Մարդիկ իրանց մեջից կիսվում մի բանի հասնում են, դա վերագրվում ա ստծուն, բայց մեկը որ մարդասպանություն ա անում, կամ ասենք վատ կյանքով ա ապրում, ասում են էդ սատանայից ա:

----------

Albus (19.08.2011), E-la Via (20.08.2011), Skeptic (19.08.2011), VisTolog (19.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այ հովարս ջան որ կողմ նայում ես անհավասարություն ու անարդարություն ա տիրում, ու ըստ քեզ որ կողմ որ նայեմ աստծո ստեղծածն եմ տենում չէ՞: Ոնց ա լինում, որ էդ մարդը ինչ ասրքում ա անարդար ա ու անհավասար, բայց ինքը տեղով սեր ու արդարություն ա: Մարդիկ իրանց մեջից կիսվում մի բանի հասնում են, դա վերագրվում ա ստծուն, բայց մեկը որ մարդասպանություն ա անում, կամ ասենք վատ կյանքով ա ապրում, ասում են էդ սատանայից ա:


Արի ու տես որ էտ տենց է , ոնց ուզում ես գցի-բռնի. «Եւ Աստուած իր բոլոր ըրածը տեսաւ: Ահա շատ բարի էր...» (Ծննդոց 1:31):   Ո՞վ փչացրեց???




> Ոնց ա լինում, որ էդ մարդը ինչ ասրքում ա անարդար ա ու անհավասար, բայց ինքը տեղով սեր ու արդարություն ա


Էտ մարդն է՞ տեղով սեր ու արդարություն...

----------

eduard30 (19.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Միգուցե համաձայնվեմ, եթե բացատրես, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում "*պակ*"…


 կներես դա մեքենագրական սխալս էր, ճիշտը՝ «Ասածդ ոչ մի ընդհանուր* կապ* չունի Աստծո ծրագրերի հետ: Դուք ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնում Աստծո Արդարությունը և Սրբությունը , չեմ ուզում խոսել այս թեմայի շուրջ , որովհետև դուք ձերը պիտի պնդեք ես էլ իմը , այնպես որ իմաստ չունի պարապ խոսելը»:

----------


## eduard30

> Ի՞նչ հույս: Որ հանդերձյալ կյանքում սպտակ շորերով մեկ էլ արմավենու ճյուղը ձեռքիս պետք ա գամ կանգնեմ գառի առա՞ջ: Ու էդ ամեն ինչը հրեշտակների կողմից ամբողջ մոլորակի մայրիկը լացացնելը աչքերովս տեսնելուց հետո՞: Դրա կայֆը չեմ հասկանում:
> 
> Հա, ու մտահովգած չեմ, ես բավականին ինֆորմացված եմ մտահոգ լինելու համար:


Այս մարմինը, որ մենք ունենք «թունավորված» է:

«Առաջին» Ադամը կենդանի շունչ եղավ, «եկրորդ» Ադամը կենդանարար հոգի:

Մարմին և արյուն չեն կարող Աստծո արքայությունը ժառանգել և ոչ էլ ապականությունը ժառանգում է անապականությունը :
Ոչ թե ամենքս կննջենք, այլ ամենքս կփոխվինք: Յանկարծ մի ակնթարթում յետին փողի ժամանակին. որովհետև փողը կփչի, և մեռելները յարություն կառնեն անապականելի, և մենք կփոխվենք:
Վասնզի պետք է որ այս ապականացուն հագնե անապականությունը, և այս մահկանացուն հագնե անմահությունը:


Հիմա էլի հեքիատի նման կպատկերացնեն և էլի ուրիշ բան կհասկանան:
Մոլորակի մայրիկը լացացնելը մարդու ձեռքով ինքակործանում է:
Եթե բավականին ինֆորմացված էս, ուրախ եմ:

----------


## eduard30

> Այ հովարս ջան որ կողմ նայում ես անհավասարություն ու անարդարություն ա տիրում, ու ըստ քեզ որ կողմ որ նայեմ աստծո ստեղծածն եմ տենում չէ՞: Ոնց ա լինում, որ էդ մարդը ինչ ասրքում ա անարդար ա ու անհավասար, բայց ինքը տեղով սեր ու արդարություն ա: Մարդիկ իրանց մեջից կիսվում մի բանի հասնում են, դա վերագրվում ա ստծուն, բայց մեկը որ մարդասպանություն ա անում, կամ ասենք վատ կյանքով ա ապրում, ասում են էդ սատանայից ա:


Elmo Ադամի կենաց ծառից օգտվելուց ամեն ինչ փոխվեց: Մինչ Նոյի ջրհեղեղը մարդիկ ապրել են մոտ 950 տարի և ջրհեղեղից հետո աստիճանաբար մարդու կյանքը նվազել է: Մինչ Նոյը երկրի կառուցվացքը այլ է եղել ջերմոցի նման, հյուսիս հարավ չի ունեցել, թթվածինը եղել է կրկնակի, եռակի անգամ շատ քան հիմա, այդ պաճառով մարդիկ երկար են ապռել և եղել են հսկաներ, և ընդանրապես ամբողջ բնական և կենդանական աշխարն է հսկա եղել և բնությունը շատ ավելի խիտ է եղել: Ժայռեր էլ գոյություն չի ունեցել: Կարդա ուշադիր կհամոզվես:
Եթե ցագանաս այս գիտական ֆիլմը տես:

http://god-tv.net/blog/2010-09-05-439 եթե չստացվի նայելու սեխմի 3-րդ փլեյեռ:

http://cineplexx.ru/18/7041-lozh-vo-...auki-2010.html

----------


## Elmo

Այ ժողովուրդ ջան ես ստեղ աստծո գոյությունը չեմ ուզում քննարկենք: Ես կոնկտեր դաժանությունն եմ ուզում քննարկենք: Ուզում եմ հասկանամ էդ մարդը բարի ա՞, թե՞ անխիղճ ու անողոք մեկն ա ով մարդկանց անընդհատ տանջանքներ ա պարգևում, կռվացնում, վարակ մարակ ա տարածում, սպանում գենոցիդներ անում, մայր ու մանուկ փռթում թափում ա, բայց իտոգում ձևանում ա թե մեզ շատ շատ ա սիրում:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Skeptic (19.08.2011), VisTolog (19.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Այ ժողովուրդ ջան ես ստեղ աստծո գոյությունը չեմ ուզում քննարկենք: Ես կոնկտեր դաժանությունն եմ ուզում քննարկենք: Ուզում եմ հասկանամ էդ մարդը բարի ա՞, թե՞ անխիղճ ու անողոք մեկն ա ով մարդկանց անընդհատ տանջանքներ ա պարգևում, կռվացնում, վարակ մարակ ա տարածում, սպանում գենոցիդներ անում, մայր ու մանուկ փռթում թափում ա, բայց իտոգում ձևանում ա թե մեզ շատ շատ ա սիրում:


Մի անգամ թեմաներից մեկում կարծիք եմ հայտնել, կուզեի կրկնել. Հին Կտակարանը արդեն շատ հին է: Ժամանակակից մարդը գիտելիքներով, աշխարհայացքով, բարու, գեղեցիկի, մեծահոգության, ներողամտության, հոգևորի ընկալումներով ահագին գերազանցում է նախաքրիստոնյա մարդուն, ու բնականաբար երկու երեք հազար տարի առաջ գրված բարոյական ու հոգևոր նորմերը չեն բավականացնում ժամանակակից մարդուն:

Հին կտակարանում նկարագրված Աստված, իրականում այնպիսի կերպար է, ինչպիսին օրինակ Զևսը կամ Արամազդը: Ու եթե նրա կատարած գործերը վերագրենք Զևսին, կամ Արամազդին արդեն զարմանալի ոչինչ չի լինի: Զևսն ու Արամազդը լավ էլ կարող էին առանց խղճի խայթի աջ ու ձախ ավիրել ու սպանել:

Ու զարմանում եմ, թե ընդհանրապես ինչ կապ կարող է ունենալ Հին կտակարանը քրիստոնեության հետ: Բացարձակ ոչ մի:

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Malxas (19.08.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ասածդ ոչ մի ընդհանուր պակ չունի Աստծո ծրագրերի հետ:


Խի՞:

----------


## հովարս

> Խի՞:


Արդեն ասել եմ, նորից չկրկնեմ:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու զարմանում եմ, թե ընդհանրապես ինչ կապ կարող է ունենալ Հին կտակարանը քրիստոնեության հետ: Բացարձակ ոչ մի:


մեկը նագլի սադիստական ա, մյուսը` մազոխիստական:

----------

Skeptic (19.08.2011), VisTolog (19.08.2011), Արէա (19.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հին կտակարանում նկարագրված Աստված, իրականում այնպիսի կերպար է, ինչպիսին օրինակ Զևսը կամ Արամազդը: Ու եթե նրա կատարած գործերը վերագրենք Զևսին, կամ Արամազդին արդեն զարմանալի ոչինչ չի լինի: Զևսն ու Արամազդը լավ էլ կարող էին առանց խղճի խայթի աջ ու ձախ ավիրել ու սպանել:


Ընդհանրապես պատենտները օրգինալից են վերցնում, բայց շատ անորակ ձևով: Սկզբում Աստված  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ստեղծեց և շատ անորակ...




> Ու զարմանում եմ, թե ընդհանրապես ինչ կապ կարող է ունենալ Հին կտակարանը քրիստոնեության հետ: Բացարձակ ոչ մի:


Մի անհանգստացիր, դեռ շատ կզարմանաս. «Մեծ ու զարմանալի են Աստուծոյ գործերը, մարդը կարող չէ մինչև վերջ հասկանալու...»

----------


## Արէա

> Սկզբում Աստված  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ստեղծեց և շատ անորակ...


Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի մոռացար նշել նաև Եհովային

----------


## Skeptic

Ելք 21:15, 21:17, Երկրորդ Օրենք 21:18

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Ընդհանրապես պատենտները օրգինալից են վերցնում, բայց շատ անորակ ձևով:* Սկզբում Աստված  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ստեղծեց և շատ անորակ...


Մեկը Հին Կտակարանը:

----------

Skeptic (20.08.2011)

----------


## John

Ամբողջ թեման կարդալով եկա եզրակացության' տարբերություն Եհովայի վկաների ու արաքելական հավատացյալների հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքի' չկա) դուք բոլորդ կառավարվում եք չար ուժերի կողմից ու ձեր սաղ տրամաբանությունը ( կամ դրա բացակայությունը) կռուտիտների վրա է հիմնված. Ու ով որ ձեր դեմ ա' ձեր դեմ ա արա ոչ թե Քրիստոսի. Դուք շատ փոքր եք Աստծո անունից խոսալու համար ու որ ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս դա անել' էդ արդեն հավասար ա էն բանին' որ հերթական սուտն ա էդ, ոմն մեկի կողմից հաստատ ոչ լավ նպատակով ստեղծված... Կյանքում չեմ կարդացել էդ Աստվածաշունչ կոչվող հեքիաթների ժողովածուն ու էդ ինձ երբեք չի խանգարել հաղորդակցվել Աստծո հետ, իրական Աստծո, իմ Աստծո ում մեծությունը հարգելով ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս իրա անունից խոսամ ու կարիք էլ չունեմ, ես ուղղակի հավատում եմ Նրան ու էդ ինձ հերիք ա, իսկ դուք ջուր ծեծելով ֆրֆրում եք, պարա՞պ եք մնացել, գնացել եբրաերեն սովորեք, օրիգինալով կարդացեք Աստվածաշունչը' ավելի հեշտ կլնի կռուտիտ անելը, ինչը ջոգեք ձև չկա' ասեք 'եբրաերեն օրինակում սենց (ձեզ ոնց էդ պահին ձեռ ա տալիս) ա գրված'

----------

E-la Via (20.08.2011), Elmo (20.08.2011), VisTolog (20.08.2011), Հայկօ (20.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> .. Սկզբում* Աստված*  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ստեղծեց և շատ անորակ...





> Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի մոռացար նշել նաև Եհովային


Սկզբում Եհովա Աստվածը ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ........... :
Սա ինչ որ բան փոխե՞ց ...?

----------


## Elmo

Սենց գրքերի նկատմամբ առողջ քննադատական վերաբերմունք արթնացնելու միակ ճանապարհը հակասություններին նայելն ա: Ժողովուրդ մի հատ ուշադիր կարդացեք ի՞նչ ա գրված էդ գրքում: Լիքը դաժանություններ, լիքը անիմաստ սպանություններ, մարդուն բնորոշ վրեժխնդիր վերաբերմունք ու դաժան հաշվեհարդար: Չգիտեմ բացարձակ արժեքով վերցված սեր, հոգատարություն երևությոները ո՞նց ա ընկալվում, բայց իմ կարծիքով մարդկությանը էդքան սիրող աստվածը չէր կարա տենց դաժան հաշվեհարդարներ տեսնել մարդ արարածի նկատմամբ: հալա ուշադիր նայեք էլի, մի խնձոր ուտելու պատճառով ասում են սաղ մարդկ ծնվում են Ադամի մեղքը ժառանգած: Արա մարդը ընդամենը խնձոր ա կերել, մի հատիկ խնձոր: Էն էլ համոզել կերացրել են: Էն էլ համոզողը ոչ այլ ով էր, քան հզոր մի արարած, գլխավոր հրեշտակ՝ սատանան: Մի՞թե հասկանալի չէր, որ Եվան ու Ադամը իրանց քյալ ու միամիտ ուղեղով(սկի ամոթը կամ բարին ու չարը չգիտեին ինչ ա) չէին կարա ցելի հրեշտակի գայթակղությանը չդիմանային: Էդ նույն ստվածը էդ նույն սատանայի սադրանքով Հոբի մայիրկը լացացրեց ու դա նորմալ ա: Բայց ինչ ա Ադամը խնձոր ա կերել հազարավոր տարներ Ադամի սերունդի քթերից բերում ա: Էլ պատերազմեն, էլ հիվանդություններ, սով, կատակլիզմներ, մի քանի անգամ սեփական ձեռքերով գենոցիդ ու նման բաներ: Հալա վերջումէլ ահեղ դատաստան ու 144000 սամալյոտի տո՞մս:

----------

Ariadna (21.08.2011), E-la Via (21.08.2011), Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), Skeptic (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011), Աթեիստ (21.08.2011), Արէա (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Սենց գրքերի նկատմամբ առողջ քննադատական վերաբերմունք արթնացնելու միակ ճանապարհը հակասություններին նայելն ա: Ժողովուրդ մի հատ ուշադիր կարդացեք ի՞նչ ա գրված էդ գրքում: Լիքը դաժանություններ, լիքը անիմաստ սպանություններ, մարդուն բնորոշ վրեժխնդիր վերաբերմունք ու դաժան հաշվեհարդար: Չգիտեմ բացարձակ արժեքով վերցված սեր, հոգատարություն երևությոները ո՞նց ա ընկալվում, բայց իմ կարծիքով մարդկությանը էդքան սիրող աստվածը չէր կարա տենց դաժան հաշվեհարդարներ տեսնել մարդ արարածի նկատմամբ: հալա ուշադիր նայեք էլի, մի խնձոր ուտելու պատճառով ասում են սաղ մարդկ ծնվում են Ադամի մեղքը ժառանգած: Արա մարդը ընդամենը խնձոր ա կերել, մի հատիկ խնձոր: Էն էլ համոզել կերացրել են: Էն էլ համոզողը ոչ այլ ով էր, քան հզոր մի արարած, գլխավոր հրեշտակ՝ սատանան: Մի՞թե հասկանալի չէր, որ Եվան ու Ադամը իրանց քյալ ու միամիտ ուղեղով(սկի ամոթը կամ բարին ու չարը չգիտեին ինչ ա) չէին կարա ցելի հրեշտակի գայթակղությանը չդիմանային: Էդ նույն ստվածը էդ նույն սատանայի սադրանքով Հոբի մայիրկը լացացրեց ու դա նորմալ ա: Բայց ինչ ա Ադամը խնձոր ա կերել հազարավոր տարներ Ադամի սերունդի քթերից բերում ա: Էլ պատերազմեն, էլ հիվանդություններ, սով, կատակլիզմներ, մի քանի անգամ սեփական ձեռքերով գենոցիդ ու նման բաներ: Հալա վերջումէլ ահեղ դատաստան ու 144000 սամալյոտի տո՞մս:


Լավ էլ դու քեզ ոքովորում ես :Cool:

----------


## հովարս

> Մեկը Հին Կտակարանը:


Սխալվեցիր, սա՛
http://vahagnakanch.wordpress.com/20...3%D5%A5%D6%80/

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս բաժնում մեջբերումների ու տարատեսակ անհիմն հղումների կիրառման պրակտիկան ուղղակի սպանում ա: Մարդիկ պատրաստ են ցանկացած դատարկաբանություն հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունելու, քանի որ _դա խելոք տեսքով գրված ա ինչ-որ տեղ_: Ու ամենակարևորը՝ հղում ու հաստատում կա:

Հիմա նայեք, իմաստուն ու հիմնավորված միտք եմ մեջբերում.




> Հին կտակարանը ջհուդական գիրք ա, ու բացարձակապես ոչ մի կապ չունի էն արժեքների հետ, որոնք գոնե ես պատրաստ եմ ընդունելու: Էն աստվածը, ում ստեղ սենց մոլեգին կերպով պաշտպանում են, ոչ թե մեր աստվածն ա, այլ ջհուդների, ու անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչու ենք մենք պաշտում մեկին, ով բացեիբաց իր «արքայությունն» ա խոստացել ջհուդ Աբրահամին, Իսահակին ու դրանց բոլոր հետնորդներին, իսկ մնացած ազգերին խառնել ա ցեխի հետ: Էդ աստծու համար մենք բոլորս ոչ ավելի լավն ենք, քան նույն եգիպտացիներն ու փղշտացիները: Մարդիկ առավոտից իրիկուն վատաբանում են հրեաներին, բայց հրեական աստծուն գլխներին դրած ման են գալիս:


*ՀԱՍՏԱՏՈՒՄ*

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), Աթեիստ (21.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ասի հիշեցնեմ (մանավանդ eduard30-ին), որ հարցս (Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ) դեռ *տրամաբանական* պատասխան չի ստացել։
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...=1#post2277941

Պատասխանողները փորձում են ապացուցել, որ երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են, բայց
1. դեռևս չեն ապացուցել
2. չեն էլ փորձում բացատրել, թե ինչու նույն աստծու կողմից թելադրված գրքում առկա է երկու, ենթադրենք ճիշտ (ինչը դեռ ապացուցման կարիք ունի), բայց իրարից տարբեր տոհմածառ։

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Էս բաժնում մեջբերումների ու տարատեսակ անհիմն հղումների կիրառման պրակտիկան ուղղակի սպանում ա: Մարդիկ պատրաստ են ցանկացած դատարկաբանություն հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունելու, քանի որ _դա խելոք տեսքով գրված ա ինչ-որ տեղ_: Ու ամենակարևորը՝ հղում ու հաստատում կա:
> 
> Հիմա նայեք, իմաստուն ու հիմնավորված միտք եմ մեջբերում.
> 
> 
> 
> *ՀԱՍՏԱՏՈՒՄ*


Ինձ էլ է խոստացել , բայց ես Հայ եմ, գիտեմ շատերին , որոնք տարբեր ազգերից են, նրանցել է խոստացել : Եւ քո իմաստուն ու հիմնավորված միտքը ի չիք դարձավ

----------


## Skeptic

> Էն էլ համոզել կերացրել են: Էն էլ համոզողը ոչ այլ ով էր, քան հզոր մի արարած, գլխավոր հրեշտակ՝ սատանան:


Էլմո ջան, դա (օձի` սատանան լինելու հանգամանքը) էլ ա հետագայում հորինված կռուծիտներից:

----------

Elmo (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011), Աթեիստ (21.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էլմո ջան, դա (օձի` սատանան լինելու հանգամանքը) էլ ա հետագայում հորինված կռուծիտներից:


Լրացնեմ, որ ըստ հին կտակարանի
«Օձը երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազաններից աւելի խորամանկ էր։ Օձն ասաց կնոջը. ..»
Այսինքն օձը ոչ թե սատանան էր, այլ աստծու կողմից ստեղծված հասարակ կենդանի, որին ի տարբերություն մարդու տրված չէր ընտրության իրավունք, բայց նա նույնիսկ առանց էդ իրավունքի աստծուն դեմ ելավ։ 
Աստված իրան պատժեց, ասելով՝ «Քանի որ այդ բանն արեցիր, անիծեալ լինես երկրի բոլոր անասունների ու գազանների մէջ։ Քո լանջի ու որովայնի վրայ սողաս, ողջ կեանքումդ հող ուտես», բայց օձը իրա օձությունն էլի անում ա ու տենց էլ հող չի ուտում։


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...ble/index.html

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Լրացնեմ, որ ըստ հին կտակարանի
> «Օձը երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազաններից աւելի խորամանկ էր։ Օձն ասաց կնոջը. ..»
> Այսինքն օձը ոչ թե սատանան էր, այլ աստծու կողմից ստեղծված հասարակ կենդանի, որին ի տարբերություն մարդու տրված չէր ընտրության իրավունք, բայց նա նույնիսկ առանց էդ իրավունքի աստծուն դեմ ելավ։ 
> Աստված իրան պատժեց, ասելով՝ «Քանի որ այդ բանն արեցիր, անիծեալ լինես երկրի բոլոր անասունների ու գազանների մէջ։ Քո լանջի ու որովայնի վրայ սողաս, ողջ կեանքումդ հող ուտես», բայց օձը իրա օձությունն էլի անում ա ու տենց էլ հող չի ուտում։
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...ble/index.html


Մերսի, ես ուղղակի հավես չարեցի:  :Jpit: 

Ըստ երևույթին, ոգեշնչվել են Հովհ. 8:44-ից. _Դուք հօր կողմից սատանայի զաւակներ էք, եւ ձեր հօր ցանկութիւններն էք ուզում կատարել, թէեւ նա ի սկզբանէ մարդասպան էր եւ ճշմարտութեան մէջ չմնաց, որովհետեւ նրա մէջ ճշմարտութիւն չկար։ Երբ որ նա սուտ խօսի, ինքն իրենից է խօսում, քանի որ նա սուտ է եւ ստի հայր։_
Ու բավական ուշ շրջանում գրված «Ադամի ու Եվայի կյանքը» գրքից:  :Unsure:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Լրացնեմ, որ ըստ հին կտակարանի
> «Օձը երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազաններից աւելի խորամանկ էր։ Օձն ասաց կնոջը. ..»
> Այսինքն օձը ոչ թե սատանան էր, այլ աստծու կողմից ստեղծված հասարակ կենդանի, որին ի տարբերություն մարդու տրված չէր ընտրության իրավունք, բայց նա նույնիսկ առանց էդ իրավունքի աստծուն դեմ ելավ։ 
> Աստված իրան պատժեց, ասելով՝ «Քանի որ այդ բանն արեցիր, անիծեալ լինես երկրի բոլոր անասունների ու գազանների մէջ։ Քո լանջի ու որովայնի վրայ սողաս, ողջ կեանքումդ հող ուտես», բայց օձը իրա օձությունն էլի անում ա ու տենց էլ հող չի ուտում։
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...ble/index.html


Աղբյուրը լավն է , բայց մեկնությունը՝ թերի և սխալ:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աղբյուրը լավն է , բայց մեկնությունը՝ թերի և սխալ:



Մնաց բացատրես որ հատվածն էր թերի, որ հատվածը սխալ։

Տես, ես հայերեն գրում եմ ինչն եմ սխալ համարում։ Ակնկալում եմ նույն ոճի բացատրություն։

----------


## John

> Մնաց բացատրես որ հատվածն էր թերի, որ հատվածը սխալ։
> 
> Տես, ես հայերեն գրում եմ ինչն եմ սխալ համարում։ Ակնկալում եմ նույն ոճի բացատրություն։


Դու լավատես ես անսահման))) իրանց ասելիքը սահմանափակ է, որտև իրանք առաջնորդվում են սատանան գիտի ում գրած օրենքներով, իսկ մենք ազատ ենք, բառի ամենաուղիղ իմաստով)

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2011), Աթեիստ (21.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ամբողջ թեման կարդալով եկա եզրակացության' տարբերություն Եհովայի վկաների ու արաքելական հավատացյալների հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքի' չկա) դուք բոլորդ կառավարվում եք չար ուժերի կողմից


Իսկ դու ո՞ւմ կողմից ես կառավարվում:

----------

eduard30 (21.08.2011)

----------


## John

> Իսկ դու ո՞ւմ կողմից ես կառավարվում:


Ապե ես ռոբոտ չեմ, որ ինձ կառավարեն, բանական էակ եմ, մտածել գիտեմ. Ու ինչքան ել քեզ տարօրինակ թվա' առողջ բանականությունս ա ինձ կառավարում) Ես ազատ մարդ եմ ապեր, անում եմ էն' ինչ ուզում եմ, ու ոչ մի վանդակի մեջ չեմ դնում ինձ ցանկացած տիպի հեքիաթների բովանդակությունը կյանքի ուղի ընտրելով) բայց չնայած դրան էդ ձեր հորինած դրախտում հաստատ կափսոսան, որ իմ նման մաքուր ու էդ հեքիաթներում նկարագրած պատվիրաններին բավականին մոտ կյանքով ապրող տղեն էդ հեքիաթներով չառաջնորդվելու պատ!արով Դ ժողքում ա շարունակում իրա հանդերձյալ կյանքը. Բայց արի դուզը խոսանք' եթե Աթեիստի ու Հայկոյի նման տղեքի հետ եմ դ ժոք գնալու' էդ արդեն երջանկություն ա)

----------

Skeptic (02.03.2012), VisTolog (21.08.2011), Աթեիստ (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մնաց բացատրես որ հատվածն էր թերի, որ հատվածը սխալ։
> 
> Տես, ես հայերեն գրում եմ ինչն եմ սխալ համարում։ Ակնկալում եմ նույն ոճի բացատրություն։


*Եթե ուզում ես*, մի բան պարզել Աստվածաշնչում, պետք է  տվյալ հարցը տարբեր մասերից քննես, հետո միտք կազմես : Այս դեպքում , օրինակ կարդա և Հայտնության 12 գլ 9րդ համարը, իհարկե *եթե ուզում ես*, որը ես կասկածում եմ :

----------


## eduard30

> Դու լավատես ես անսահման))) իրանց ասելիքը սահմանափակ է, որտև իրանք առաջնորդվում են սատանան գիտի ում գրած օրենքներով, իսկ մենք ազատ ենք, բառի ամենաուղիղ իմաստով)


Կարծում եմ լավ էլ տեղյակ ես սատնի :Wink:  գործերից:
Ամեն մարդ իր տեղն է ազատ:

----------


## հովարս

> Ապե ես ռոբոտ չեմ, որ ինձ կառավարեն, բանական էակ եմ, մտածել գիտեմ. Ու ինչքան ել քեզ տարօրինակ թվա' առողջ բանականությունս ա ինձ կառավարում) Ես ազատ մարդ եմ ապեր, անում եմ էն' ինչ ուզում եմ, ու ոչ մի վանդակի մեջ չեմ դնում ինձ ցանկացած տիպի հեքիաթների բովանդակությունը կյանքի ուղի ընտրելով) բայց չնայած դրան էդ ձեր հորինած դրախտում հաստատ կափսոսան, որ իմ նման մաքուր ու էդ հեքիաթներում նկարագրած պատվիրաններին բավականին մոտ կյանքով ապրող տղեն էդ հեքիաթներով չառաջնորդվելու պատ!արով Դ ժողքում ա շարունակում իրա հանդերձյալ կյանքը. Բայց արի դուզը խոսանք' եթե Աթեիստի ու Հայկոյի նման տղեքի հետ եմ դ ժոք գնալու' էդ արդեն երջանկություն ա)


 չի երևում* ապեր*



> Բայց արի դուզը խոսանք' եթե Աթեիստի ու Հայկոյի նման տղեքի հետ եմ դ ժոք գնալու' էդ արդեն երջանկություն ա


կներես, բայց չէի ցանկանա

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Եթե ուզում ես*, մի բան պարզել Աստվածաշնչում, պետք է  տվյալ հարցը տարբեր մասերից քննես, հետո միտք կազմես : Այս դեպքում , օրինակ կարդա և Հայտնության 12 գլ 9րդ համարը, իհարկե *եթե ուզում ես*, որը ես կասկածում եմ :


Փորձեմ ես էլ նույն ոճով (ասեմ, որ հեչ չէի ուզում)։
*Եթե կարող ես*, բացատրիր, ոչ թե դեմ տուր 2 հատորանոց գիրք, թե ինչու՞ հին կտակարանում նշվում է, որ դա հասարակ, շարքային օձ է («Օձը երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազաններից», չկա վիշապի կամ սատանայի անուն), իսկ նոր կտակարանի վերջում հանկարծ դառնում «մեծ վիշապ՝ առաջին օձը, որ կոչւում է Բէեղզեբուղ եւ Սատանայ եւ որ մոլորեցրեց ամբողջ աշխարհը»։ Ստացվում է, որ կտակարաններից մեկը ստում է, կամ առնվզն սխալվում։ 

*Եթե կարող ես* բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, թե որ կտակարանին կարելի է ավելի շատ վստահել։

Հ.Գ. Գրածիցս կարծում եմ պարզ էր, որ ես *ուզում եմ* ու կարդացի։

----------


## John

> Կարծում եմ լավ էլ տեղյակ ես սատնի գործերից:
> Ամեն մարդ իր տեղն է ազատ:


Ապեր ես սատանու գործերից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց այ ինքը ձեր գործերից լավ տեղյակ ա իմ կարծիքով) Եթե դու մտածում ես ազատ' նշանակում ա սանձարձակ' էդ դու քեզնով ես չափում դրանից ա. Քեզ պետք են օրենքներ, որ իմանաս դրանք խախտելը վատ ա, բայց ես առանց քրեական օրենսգիրքը կարդալու էլ դրանում գրված օրենքները չեմ խախտում. Ես որ ազատ եմ' մեկ ա իմ բարոյականությունը թույլ չի տալիս էդ ազատությունը շահագործեմ ու ինձ ձեր նման արհեստական 'կապանքներ ' պետք չի պատվիրանների տեսքով' լավն ու վատը իրարից տարբերելու համար.

----------

Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), VisTolog (21.08.2011), zanazan (01.09.2011)

----------


## John

> չի երևում* ապեր*


Չի երևում, որտև փակ ա աչքերդ, բայց դու մեկ ա չես ուզենա բացես իրանց, որտև քեզ դուր ա գալիս որ աչքերդ փակ' ականջիցդ !ամփեն հուշում են քեզ. Դու վստահ չես, որ ինքդ, բաց աչքերով, կգտնես !իշտ !անապարհը)

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Փորձեմ ես էլ նույն ոճով (ասեմ, որ հեչ չէի ուզում)։
> *Եթե կարող ես*, բացատրիր, ոչ թե դեմ տուր 2 հատորանոց գիրք, թե ինչու՞ հին կտակարանում նշվում է, որ դա հասարակ, շարքային օձ է («Օձը երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազաններից», չկա վիշապի կամ սատանայի անուն), իսկ նոր կտակարանի վերջում հանկարծ դառնում «մեծ վիշապ՝ առաջին օձը, որ կոչւում է* Բէեղզեբուղ* եւ Սատանայ եւ որ մոլորեցրեց ամբողջ աշխարհը»։ Ստացվում է, որ կտակարաններից մեկը ստում է, կամ առնվզն սխալվում։ 
> 
> *Եթե կարող ես* բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, թե որ կտակարանին կարելի է ավելի շատ վստահել։
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գրածիցս կարծում եմ պարզ էր, որ ես *ուզում եմ* ու կարդացի։


Եթե հիշում ես,  Աստված  օձին անիծեց և ասեց որ փորի վրա քայլի (սողա), ուրեմն այդ օձը ոտքերի վրա կանգնած էր, կամ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ օձը խոսի , ուրեմն...?
 Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ եթե ատելությամբ կամ ծաղրանքով մոտենաս գրքին, ոչինչ չես տեսնի, քո համար այն կլինի մի դատարկ , ջհուդներին վերաբերվող գիրք, բայց այդ Գիրքը , որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի իր ''հակասություններով'' , ունի ահռելի զորություն, մարգարեական ճշմարտություններ և Հոգի:

հ.գ.
իմիջայլոց Բէեղզեբուղ բառը չկա, կա Բանսարկու արտահայտությունը:

----------


## John

> բայց այդ Գիրքը , որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի իր ''հակասություններով'' , ունի ահռելի զորություն, մարգարեական ճշմարտություններ և Հոգի:


Էն պահն ա որ ուսանողը դասախոսին հարցնում ա 
'լա՞վ եմ գրել'
'սխալներ ունես...'
'իսկ սխալները չհաշվա՞ծ, նորմա՞լ ա մնացածը'
'հա, անթերի'
հ.գ.
էս բաժին էլ չեմ մտնելու' առիթից օգտվելով կարող եք խոսքերս մեջբերել ու հանգիստ արտահայտվել իրանց մասին  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ապեր ես սատանու գործերից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց այ ինքը ձեր գործերից լավ տեղյակ ա իմ կարծիքով) Եթե դու մտածում ես ազատ' նշանակում ա սանձարձակ' էդ դու քեզնով ես չափում դրանից ա. Քեզ պետք են օրենքներ, որ իմանաս դրանք խախտելը վատ ա, բայց ես առանց քրեական օրենսգիրքը կարդալու էլ դրանում գրված օրենքները չեմ խախտում. Ես որ ազատ եմ' մեկ ա իմ բարոյականությունը թույլ չի տալիս էդ ազատությունը շահագործեմ ու ինձ ձեր նման արհեստական 'կապանքներ ' պետք չի պատվիրանների տեսքով' լավն ու վատը իրարից տարբերելու համար.


Գիտես իհարկե ինչ, որ գրես չի ջնջվում:
Գրառումներտ լի են մենք, ձեր, դուք, նրաք-ով, կարծում եմ ամեն մարդ իր տեղը խոսա ավելի լավ է:
Ասում ես, առաջնորդվում են սատանան գիտի ում գրած օրենքներով: Եթե գիտես, որ սատանան գիտի ուրեմն նրա գործերից տեղյակ ես: Հիմա էլ հերկում ես: Չեմ հասկանում :Xeloq: 
Եթե ծաղիկը աջի կարգ ու կանոն է պետք: Իսկ քեզ՞:

----------


## eduard30

> Ասի հիշեցնեմ (մանավանդ eduard30-ին), որ հարցս (Ինչպե՞ս բացատրել, որ աստծու կողմից թելադրված նույն գրքում Հիսուսն ունի երկու տարբեր տոհմածառ) դեռ *տրամաբանական* պատասխան չի ստացել։
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...=1#post2277941
> 
> Պատասխանողները փորձում են ապացուցել, որ երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են, բայց
> 1. դեռևս չեն ապացուցել
> 2. չեն էլ փորձում բացատրել, թե ինչու նույն աստծու կողմից թելադրված գրքում առկա է երկու, ենթադրենք ճիշտ (ինչը դեռ ապացուցման կարիք ունի), բայց իրարից տարբեր տոհմածառ։


Աթեիստները ավելի բանիմաց  են նրանց հարցրա: :Cool:

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2011), Աթեիստ (21.08.2011)

----------


## John

> Ասում ես, առաջնորդվում են սատանան գիտի ում գրած օրենքներով: Եթե գիտես, որ սատանան գիտի ուրեմն նրա գործերից տեղյակ ես: Հիմա էլ հերկում ես: Չեմ հասկանում
> Եթե ծաղիկը աջի կարգ ու կանոն է պետք: Իսկ քեզ՞:


 ուղղակի չեմ սիրում մարդկանց հարցերն անպատասխան թողնել, դրա համար նախորդ գրառմանս h.գ.ից բացառություն եմ անում. Ապեր 'սատանան գիտի'ն թևավոր խոսք ա,ռուսերենում օրինակ ուրիշ ձև ա հնչում,բայց նույն իմաստն ունի,եթե չգիտես'պմ-ով հարցրու'կասեմ)  ասում ես կարգուկանո՞ն է պետք ծաղիկին... Էդ ծաղիկը դաշտում ավելի վատ չի ա!ում, քան քո ջերմոցում, ուր դու կարգուկանոն ես ստեղծել իրա համար քո պատկերացմամբ, մի անգամ էլ որ էդ կարգուկանոնից շեղվես'մոռանաս ջրես մի շաբաթ'տխուր կլնի իրա վի!ակը,բայց նույն ծաղիկը դաշտում ԱԶԱՏ Է ու ավելի երջանիկ,որտև իրա վերևում արևն ա ոչ թե քn' կարգուկանոնով սարքած ջերմոցը. Ու ինքը երաշտին էլ կդիմանա'սովոր ա, ու ինքը ավելի փարթամ տեսք ունի,քան քիմիական բաղադրությամբ պարարտանյութով, կարգուկանոնով ջերմոցում ա!ող ծաղիկը... Նույն ձև նայի անտառում ապրող սկյուռին ու գազանանոցում կարգուկանոնով 'ապրող' սկյուռին. Փորձի համոզես, որ գազանանոցինն ա ավելի երջանիկ) կարա՞ս) ակնկալում եմ հարցիս կոնկրետ պատասխան, ինչպես ես հանգամանալից պատասխանեցի հարցիդ.

----------


## eduard30

> ուղղակի չեմ սիրում մարդկանց հարցերն անպատասխան թողնել, դրա համար նախորդ գրառմանս h.գ.ից բացառություն եմ անում. Ապեր 'սատանան գիտի'ն թևավոր խոսք ա,ռուսերենում օրինակ ուրիշ ձև ա հնչում,բայց նույն իմաստն ունի,եթե չգիտես'պմ-ով հարցրու'կասեմ)  ասում ես կարգուկանո՞ն է պետք ծաղիկին... Էդ ծաղիկը դաշտում ավելի վատ չի ա!ում, քան քո ջերմոցում, ուր դու կարգուկանոն ես ստեղծել իրա համար քո պատկերացմամբ, մի անգամ էլ որ էդ կարգուկանոնից շեղվես'մոռանաս ջրես մի շաբաթ'տխուր կլնի իրա վի!ակը,բայց նույն ծաղիկը դաշտում ԱԶԱՏ Է ու ավելի երջանիկ,որտև իրա վերևում արևն ա ոչ թե քn' կարգուկանոնով սարքած ջերմոցը. Ու ինքը երաշտին էլ կդիմանա'սովոր ա, ու ինքը ավելի փարթամ տեսք ունի,քան քիմիական բաղադրությամբ պարարտանյութով, կարգուկանոնով ջերմոցում ա!ող ծաղիկը... Նույն ձև նայի անտառում ապրող սկյուռին ու գազանանոցում կարգուկանոնով 'ապրող' սկյուռին. Փորձի համոզես, որ գազանանոցինն ա ավելի երջանիկ) կարա՞ս) ակնկալում եմ հարցիս կոնկրետ պատասխան, ինչպես ես հանգամանալից պատասխանեցի հարցիդ.


Կարծում եմ պատասխանից խուջապեցիր, թև բան: Մարդու խոսքը ինձ համար ուղիղ է և եկաթի պես ամուր:
Ես հենց դրսի համար ինկատի ունեի, Աստծու տված օդ, ջուր, լույս ժամանակին կանոնավոր, իսկ դու բերեցիր ջերմոց, մարդու կանոն սարքիր և թառամիր: 
Առանց կարդալու  օրենսգիրք չես խաղդում բա որտեղից՞ գիտես օրենքը, որ ըստ օրենքով շարժվում ես  և չես խաղդում:
Կամ եթե օրենք չես հարգում ինչու՞ աձնագիրդ չես քցում և գնաս անտառում ապրես, լռիվ ազատ կլինես քեզ համար էլ օրենք կարգ ու կանոն չես մտածի :

----------


## John

> Կարծում եմ պատասխանից խուջապեցիր, թև բան: Մարդու խոսքը ինձ համար ուղիղ է և եկաթի պես ամուր:
> Ես հենց դրսի համար ինկատի ունեի, Աստծու տված օդ, ջուր, լույս ժամանակին կանոնավոր, իսկ դու բերեցիր ջերմոց, մարդու կանոն սարքիր և թառամիր: 
> Առանց կարդալու  օրենսգիրք չես խաղդում բա որտեղից՞ գիտես օրենքը, որ ըստ օրենքով շարժվում ես  և չես խաղդում:
> Կամ եթե օրենք չես հարգում ինչու՞ աձնագիրդ չես քցում և գնաս անտառում ապրես, լռիվ ազատ կլինես քեզ համար էլ օրենք կարգ ու կանոն չես մտածի :


Էդ ինչ մեծ կարծիք ունես տվածդ հարցի մասին, որ խու!ապի մեջ պտի ընկնեի քո ջոգելով... Հմի օր ասեմ 'օդ-օդ խոսում ես' էլի բառացի ես հասկանալու, չէ, հավես չկա... Ապեր կամ դու ձև ես բռնել, ուրեմն չարժի հավայի ներվերս քայքաեմ, կամ եթե իրոք տենց տվյորդի չոր !շտով ապրող տղա ես, որ ամեն ինչ բառացի ես ընդունում, ՊՄ գրի. Չնայած դժվար... Ուղղակի վրոդի սարից իջար, էդ արտահայտությունն էլ առաջին անգամ ես լսում. Ի դեպ, էն ազատի պահով կռուտիտդ դուրս եկավ, մանավանդ էն 'ժամանակին' բառդ : Մարդ պտի մինիմում քյալ ըլնի որ օրենսգիրք կարդալուց հետո իմանա, որ չի կարելի մարդ սպանել կամ բռնաբարել...  Ապեր, ազատ չի նշանակում ջունգլի. Ինձ համար համենայնդեպս. Ազատ նշանակում ա ոնց սիրտդ ուզի ու եթե քո մտքով ջունգլին ա անցնում, էդ քո վրա կիրառի ու իմ տեղը մի որոշի ինչ եմ ես ուզում, արանց քո օգնության էլ ԱԶԱՏ ապրում եմ. Թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդա, ջոգի ուր ես հասե, ու զգա որ էլ չպտի էս թեմայում շարունակենք խոսալ, հետևություններն էլ քեզ եմ թողնում

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, խնդրում եմ թեման մի տարեք անձնական հարթության և մի վիրավորեք կամ ծաղրեք Աստծուն կամ Աստվածաշնչին չհավատացող կամ հավատացող մարդուն։ Այս թեմայում հեղինակը առաջարկել է քննարկել «Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված տարօրինակ, դաժան և վիճելի դեպքերը»։ Խնդրում եմ մնացե՛ք թեմայի շրջանակներում։*

----------

Moonwalker (21.08.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Սկզբում Աստված  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ստեղծեց և շատ անորակ...





> Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի մոռացար նշել նաև Եհովային





> Սկզբում Եհովա Աստվածը ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ........... :
> Սա ինչ որ բան փոխե՞ց ...?


Սկզբում Աստված  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ու Եհովային ստեղծեց և շատ *անորակ*...

----------

Varzor (27.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե հիշում ես,  Աստված  օձին անիծեց և ասեց որ փորի վրա քայլի (սողա), ուրեմն այդ օձը ոտքերի վրա կանգնած էր, կամ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ օձը խոսի , ուրեմն...?


Իսկ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել, որ ավանակը խոսի /Թվեր 22:28/:

Չնայած` աստծո համար անկարելի բան չկա, նա երբեք չի սխալվում, նույնիսկ եթե ճագարներին ու նապաստակներին անվանում ա որոճող /Ղեվտ. 11:5-6/, իսկ չղջիկներին` թռչուն /Ղեվտ. 11:19/:




Թեմայից դուրս գրառում չանելու համար նշեմ, որ Քրիստոսը մի քանի անգամ նշում ա, որ ամբողջովին արդարացի ու ճիշտ ա համարում հրեական աստվածաշնչի դաժանությունները:
Հղումներ անելու հավես չունեմ:

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Էն պահն ա որ ուսանողը դասախոսին հարցնում ա 
> 'լա՞վ եմ գրել'
> 'սխալներ ունես...'
> 'իսկ սխալները չհաշվա՞ծ, նորմա՞լ ա մնացածը'
> 'հա, անթերի'
> հ.գ.
> էս բաժին էլ չեմ մտնելու' առիթից օգտվելով կարող եք խոսքերս մեջբերել ու հանգիստ արտահայտվել իրանց մասին


Իմիջայլոց ասեմ քեզ, որ տեղյակ չես Աստվածաշնչին,  որովհետև ասում ես որ չես կարդացել, Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի սխալ չկա:

Հանգիստ կարող ես մտնել և ազատ զրուցել, բայց իմացածդ թեմաներից, իսկ չիմացածից կարող ես հարցնել, ամոթ բան չի:

----------

eduard30 (21.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել, որ ավանակը խոսի
> /Թվեր 22:28/Չնայած` աստծո համար անկարելի բան չկա, նա երբեք չի սխալվում, նույնիսկ եթե ճագարներին ու նապաստակներին անվանում ա որոճող 
> /Ղեվտ. 11:5-6/, իսկ չղջիկներին` թռչուն /Ղեվտ. 11:19/


 Իսկ քո կարծիքով ճագարնեն ու նապաստակները գիշատիչ ե՞ն, կամ չղջիկները՝ սողուննե՞ր:




> Թեմայից դուրս գրառում չանելու համար նշեմ, որ Քրիստոսը մի քանի անգամ նշում ա, որ ամբողջովին արդարացի ու ճիշտ ա համարում հրեական աստվածաշնչի դաժանությունները:


Ե՞ւ ...

----------

eduard30 (21.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ճագարնեն ու նապաստակները գիշատիչ ե՞ն, կամ չղջիկները՝ սողուննե՞ր:


 :LOL: 

*1. Որոճողների ենթակարգ*
Նապաստակներն ու ճագարները, անկախ էդ ենթակարգին պատկանել-չպատկանելուց, չեն որոճում, կարող ես իրանց շատ թե քիչ, տեսականորեն, թե գործնականում ծանոթ մարդկանց հարցնել:

*2. Թռչունների դաս*
Քո ասած տրամաբանությամբ պինգվիններին, ջայլամներին, կիվիներին պետք ա ցուցակից հանել, քանի որ չեն թռչում: Բայց, ախր, ջայլամը ցուցակում հստակ նշված ա, իսկ պինգվինների ու կիվիների գոյության մասին աստված հրեաները չգիտեին:






> Ե՞ւ ...


Ոչ մի բան: Ուղղակի շատերն էստեղ ասում են, որ Նոր Կտակարանը հնի հակադրությունն ա, նույնիսկ անտագոնիստը, ինչի հետ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինչ վիկիպեդիա ինչ բան: Եթե Աստված ասում ա չղջիկը թռչուն ա, ուրեմն թռչուն ա:

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ էլ դու քեզ ոքովորում ես


Հա, ոքովորում եմ, մեղսակից ջան: դու լավ ա մտածի ինչի աստված էդ անտեր ծառի կողքերը զաբոռ չի արել: Աչքիս հաջորդ կյանքում զաբոռի բիզնես եմ դնելու ու դրախտին զաբոռ մատակարարեմ:

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011), Աբելյան (21.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե հիշում ես,  Աստված  օձին անիծեց և ասեց որ փորի վրա քայլի (սողա), ուրեմն այդ օձը ոտքերի վրա կանգնած էր, կամ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ օձը խոսի , ուրեմն...?
>  Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ եթե ատելությամբ կամ ծաղրանքով մոտենաս գրքին, ոչինչ չես տեսնի, քո համար այն կլինի մի դատարկ , ջհուդներին վերաբերվող գիրք, բայց այդ Գիրքը , որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի իր ''հակասություններով'' , ունի ահռելի զորություն, մարգարեական ճշմարտություններ և Հոգի:
> 
> հ.գ.
> իմիջայլոց Բէեղզեբուղ բառը չկա, կա Բանսարկու արտահայտությունը:


Բավականին հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն էր։
Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ սատանային (նախկին հրեշտակ) համեմատում են ոչ թե այլ հրեշտակների այլ «երկրի վրայ Աստծու ստեղծած բոլոր գազանների» հետ, հետո նրա հանցանքի համար պատժում են «Քանի որ այդ բանն արեցիր, անիծեալ լինես երկրի բոլոր անասունների ու գազանների մէջ։ Քո լանջի ու որովայնի վրայ սողաս, ողջ կեանքումդ հող ուտես», այստեղ էլ համեմատում են անասունների ու գազանների հետ, ու ստիպում ամբողջ կյանքում սողալ։ Կարո՞ղ ես այդոք վստահաբար պնդել, որ դրանից հետո չսողացող սատանայի (ոչ թե անմեղ օձի) կերպարին չենք հանդիպում։

«Բէեղզեբուղ»-ի մասին էլ, իմ ֆանտազիան չի հերիքի նման բառեր հորինեմ, ինչ գրում եմ գրում եմ արևելահայերեն աստվածաշնչից։

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստները ավելի բանիմաց  են նրանց հարցրա:


Շնորհակալություն։
Ես վստահ էի, որ կույր հավատքը կընդունի սառը դատողության գերակայությունը։ ։)

Կարող ենք դերերով փոխվել, հավատացյալները տան աստվածաշնչի մասին իրենց հարցերը, իսկ աթեիստները դրանց *ռացիոնալ* պատասխաններ կտան։

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *1. Որոճողների ենթակարգ*
> Նապաստակներն ու ճագարները, անկախ էդ ենթակարգին պատկանել-չպատկանելուց, չեն որոճում, կարող ես իրանց շատ թե քիչ, տեսականորեն, թե գործնականում ծանոթ մարդկանց հարցնել:
> 
> *2. Թռչունների դաս*
> :


Եթե մարդը այսօր ենթաբաժիններ է հորինել, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, իսկ վիկիպեդիայում ես էլ ինչ ասես կարող եմ տեղադրել ?




> Ոչ մի բան: Ուղղակի շատերն էստեղ ասում են, որ Նոր Կտակարանը հնի հակադրությունն ա, նույնիսկ անտագոնիստը, ինչի հետ էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ:


Եւ ո՞րն է այդ հակադրությունը, երբ Նոր Կտակարանում հիշեցնում է գալիք  ''դաժանությունների և ցավերի'' մասին(Հայտն.գլ 6, գլ 8- 9, գլ 11, գլ 15-16.  «Մարդիկ ցավեն լեզունին կը ծամեին ու երկնքի Աստուծոյ հայհոյեցին իրենց ցավերուն և իրենց պալարներուն պատճառով,* բայց իրենց գործերեն չապաշխարեցին:*»)

----------


## հովարս

> Սկզբում Աստված  ստեղծեց մարդուն, իսկ հետո մարդը Զևսին ու Արամազդին ու ..... ստեղծեց և շատ *անորակ*...


Վահագնին, մի շփոթի. Վահագնին և նմաններին

----------


## Skeptic

> Հա, ոքովորում եմ, մեղսակից ջան: դու լավ ա մտածի ինչի աստված էդ անտեր ծառի կողքերը զաբոռ չի արել: Աչքիս հաջորդ կյանքում զաբոռի բիզնես եմ դնելու ու դրախտին զաբոռ մատակարարեմ:


Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ հակառակ տարածված կարծիքի` ինքը 2 ծառ էր տնկել` իմաստության (չարի ու բարու իմացության) ու կյանքի ծառերը: /Ծննդոց 2:9, նայել արևմտահայերեն կամ եբրայերեն ու հունարեն բնագրերից թարգմանված տարբերակներում, քանի որ արևելահայերենում, ինչպես կարելի էր սպասել, փոխված ա/
Ու աստված Ադամին վտարեց ոչ թե իմաստության ծառի պտուղն ուտելու ու «իրենցից մեկը դառնալու» համար, այլ վախից, որ մյուս` կենաց ծառից էլ կուտի ու անմահ կդառնա: Դրա համար էլ վռնդեց ու էդ ծառի շուրջը բարձրակարգ անվտանգության համակարգ դրեց /Ծննդոց 3:22-24/

----------

VisTolog (15.11.2013)

----------


## հովարս

> Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ հակառակ տարածված կարծիքի` ինքը 2 ծառ էր տնկել` իմաստության (չարի ու բարու իմացության) ու կյանքի ծառերը: /Ծննդոց 2:9, նայել արևմտահայերեն կամ եբրայերեն ու հունարեն բնագրերից թարգմանված տարբերակներում, քանի որ արևելահայերենում, ինչպես կարելի էր սպասել, փոխված ա/
> Ու աստված Ադամին վտարեց ոչ թե իմաստության ծառի պտուղն ուտելու ու «իրենցից մեկը դառնալու» համար, այլ վախից, որ մյուս` կենաց ծառից էլ կուտի ու անմահ կդառնա: Դրա համար էլ վռնդեց ու էդ ծառի շուրջը բարձրակարգ անվտանգության համակարգ դրեց /Ծննդոց 3:22-24/


Իսկ դու պատկերացրու , որ եթե անմահ լիներ, օրինակ Կայենը , ինչեր կաներ մինչև հիմա, ձեր հակաճառումները ոչ մի բանականություն չունեն

----------

eduard30 (21.08.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եթե մարդը այսօր ենթաբաժիններ է հորինել, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, իսկ վիկիպեդիայում ես էլ ինչ ասես կարող եմ տեղադրել ?


Փաստորեն մարդու կողմից 3000 տարի առաջ արված բաժանումը ավելի ճշտգրիտ ա: Իսկ էսօր կենսաբանության 7-րդ դասարանի գրքում էլ ա գրած, որ չղջիկը կաթնասուն ա:



> Իսկ դու պատկերացրու , որ եթե անմահ լիներ, օրինակ Կայենը , ինչեր կաներ մինչև հիմա, ձեր հակաճառումները ոչ մի բանականություն չունեն


Իսկ դու պատկերացրու, եթե մեղքի ինստիտուտ գոյություն չունենար, ու Աստված մի քիչ բարեհաճություն ունենար մարդկանց մարդ ստեղծեր, առանց վատ բաների, ինչեր կաներ անմահ Կայենը մինչև հիմա:

----------

Skeptic (21.08.2011), VisTolog (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

էսքան քննարկումներից հետո էլ հարցերի հարցն ա գալիս: Եթե աստված ամենակարող ա, ինչի՞ ի սկզբանե չի ստեղծել իդեալական հասարակություն, առանց կյանքի ու իմաստության ծառերի, օձերի, սատանաների ու արմագեդոնի ենթակա չար ու բարի մարդկանց: Չի ուզեցե՞լ, թե՞ չի կարեցել: Քանի որ ամենակարող ա չի կարեցելը հերքվում ա: Դառնում ա որ չի ուզեցե՞լ: Դառնում ա որ ինքը դիտարովյալ տանջանքներ, հիվանդություններ, գայթակղություններ, օձ ու մեղսավոր մարդիկ ա ստեղծել ու սկսել մեղսավորության համար մարդուն պատժել:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> էսքան քննարկումներից հետո էլ հարցերի հարցն ա գալիս: Եթե աստված ամենակարող ա, ինչի՞ ի սկզբանե չի ստեղծել իդեալական հասարակություն, առանց կյանքի ու իմաստության ծառերի, օձերի, սատանաների ու արմագեդոնի ենթակա չար ու բարի մարդկանց: Չի ուզեցե՞լ, թե՞ չի կարեցել:


Որովհետև ոսկին կրակով է զտվում:

----------

eduard30 (21.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որովհետև ոսկին կրակով է զտվում:


Բարձրակարգ մասնագետը հենց սկզբից ա որակյալ արտադրանք տալիս, զտման կարիք չունեցող։

----------


## հովարս

> Փաստորեն մարդու կողմից 3000 տարի առաջ արված բաժանումը ավելի ճշտգրիտ ա: Իսկ էսօր կենսաբանության 7-րդ դասարանի գրքում էլ ա գրած, որ չղջիկը կաթնասուն ա:
> 
> Իսկ դու պատկերացրու, եթե մեղքի ինստիտուտ գոյություն չունենար, ու Աստված մի քիչ բարեհաճություն ունենար մարդկանց մարդ ստեղծեր, առանց վատ բաների, ինչեր կաներ անմահ Կայենը մինչև հիմա:


Այդ մեղքի ինստիտուտը  ես և դու ստեղծեցինք, մի մոռացիր, Աստված ամեն բան բարի ստեղծեց, այնպես որ ....

----------


## Elmo

> Որովհետև ոսկին կրակով է զտվում:


Ճտերը աշնանն են հաշվում:
Քեֆ անողին Քեֆ չի պակսի:
Ով աշխատի նա կուտի:
Առուն թռի նոր հոպ արա:
Ջուրը չտեսած մի հանվի:

Բայց էս ասածս թեմայի հետ էնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան քո տված պատասխանը՝ իմ հարցի:

----------

Skeptic (22.08.2011), Եկվոր (22.08.2011), Հայկօ (22.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Արդեն փչացած հեռախոս ենք խաղում

----------


## Elmo

> Արդեն փչացած հեռախոս ենք խաղում


Ընգեր, ես քեզ իդեալական հասարակություն չստեղծելու աստծու ցանկության բացակայության մասին եմ հարցնում, դու ինձ ասում ես ոսկին կրակով են զտու՞մ: Ոսկին հա՝ կրակով զտում են, բայց մարդու հետ դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Մարդուն էլ հո կրակով չեն զտում: Կամ եթե ամենակարող լինեիր, կարող ա որսկին հենց զտած ստեղծեիր ուկրակի օգնությնաը չդիմեիր: Ինչի մասին ես խոսում ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում:

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ընգեր, ես քեզ իդեալական հասարակություն չստեղծելու աստծու ցանկության բացակայության մասին եմ հարցնում, դու ինձ ասում ես ոսկին կրակով են զտու՞մ: *Ոսկին հա՝ կրակով զտում են, բայց մարդու հետ դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի:* Մարդուն էլ հո կրակով չեն զտում: Կամ եթե ամենակարող լինեիր, կարող ա որսկին հենց զտած ստեղծեիր ուկրակի օգնությնաը չդիմեիր: Ինչի մասին ես խոսում ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում:


Ամենաանմիջական կապը ունի , ընգեր, և խոսում եմ մարդու մասին: Եթե կարդացած լինեիր Սուրբ Գիրքը, կհասկանաիր , թե խոսքը ինչի մասին է
«Այդ մէկ երրորդ մասը կրակէ պիտի անցընեմ, զանոնք պիտի զտեմ՝ ինչպես արծաթը կը զտուի, զանոնք պիտի փորձեմ՝ ինչպես ոսկին կը փորձուի» (Զաք. 13:9) :
«Ամէն մեկուն գործը յայտնի պիտի ըլլայ. քանզի օրը երեւան պիտի հանէ, վասն զի կրակով պիտի յայտնուի եւ  ամէն մէկուն գործին ի'նչ տեսակ ըլլալը կրակը պիտի փորձէ: Եթե մէկուն շինած գործը մնայ, ինք վարձք պիտի առնէ.  Եւ եթե մէկուն շինածը այրի, անիկա վնաս պիտի քաշէ. բայց ինք պիտի ազատի, սակայն այնպես՝ իբր թէ կրակի մեջէն ելած է: Չե՞ք գիտեր թե Աստուծոյ տաճար եք դուք եւ Աստուծոյ Հոգին ձեր մեջ կը բնակի: Եթե մեկը Աստուծոյ տաճարը ապականէ, Աստուած ալ զանիկա պիտի ապականէ, վասն զի Աստուծոյ տաճարը սուրբ է եւ դուք եք այդ տաճարը»:   (Ա Կորնթ. 3:13-17)

----------

eduard30 (21.08.2011), fanaid (22.08.2011), ՆանՍ (22.08.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այդ մեղքի ինստիտուտը  ես և դու ստեղծեցինք, մի մոռացիր, Աստված ամեն բան բարի ստեղծեց, այնպես որ ....


Եթե մարդուն էլ բարի ստեղծեց` իրա պատկերով, ինչի՞ մարդը մեղք գործեց: Ինչի՞ չէր կարա մարդուն էնքան լավը ստեղծեր, որ մարդը մեղք չգործեր:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Հա, ոքովորում եմ, մեղսակից ջան: դու լավ ա մտածի ինչի աստված էդ անտեր ծառի կողքերը զաբոռ չի արել: Աչքիս հաջորդ կյանքում զաբոռի բիզնես եմ դնելու ու դրախտին զաբոռ մատակարարեմ:


Կարծում եմ գիտես ովքեր է մեղսակից փնդրում Elmo ջան, «իրականին» ճարի:
Ուզում՞ ես ասես  «ցանգապատով» երկիը դուրդ գալիս է: «Լիքը» մտածի, որ էլին ուրիշ բան չկարծես:
Մեծ ես խոսում, մարմնավոր կյանքում ունես՞ անձնական ձեռնարկություն գործ :Cool:

----------


## eduard30

> Շնորհակալություն։
> Ես վստահ էի, որ կույր հավատքը կընդունի սառը դատողության գերակայությունը։ ։)
> 
> Կարող ենք դերերով փոխվել, հավատացյալները տան աստվածաշնչի մասին իրենց հարցերը, իսկ աթեիստները դրանց *ռացիոնալ* պատասխաններ կտան։


Խնդրեմ, այնքն ժամանակ մինչև հարցս պատասխան ստանա:
Եթե դու համարում ես քեզ դերի մեջ իտարբերություն քեզ իմը դեր չէ, ոչ էլ ձևականություն:
Իհարկե սուտը մի փոքր ճշտի հետ «կկերցնեն կերտա»  :Cool:

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե մարդուն էլ բարի ստեղծեց` իրա պատկերով, ինչի՞ մարդը մեղք գործեց: Ինչի՞ չէր կարա մարդուն էնքան լավը ստեղծեր, որ մարդը մեղք չգործեր:


Հայկո ջան , ինչի՞ ես անընդհատ նույն  հարցերը տալի, որ ես էլ կրկնե՞մ:

----------

fanaid (22.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Թարգմանությունը` © Skeptic









*Աղբյուրը*

----------

VisTolog (22.08.2011), Աթեիստ (22.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Թարգմանությունը` © Skeptic
> 
> 
> *Աղբյուրը*


Տառապանքով Աստված ստուգումա իրա նկատմամբ ունեցած հավատքը: :Sad: 


Պիլա կինոն քեզ վկա: Ուզում ես ապրել՝ հրաժարվիր ինչ-որ օրգանից: :Love:

----------


## Skeptic

> Տառապանքով Աստված ստուգումա իրա նկատմամբ ունեցած հավատքը:
> Պիլա կինոն քեզ վկա: Ուզում ես ապրել՝ հրաժարվիր ինչ-որ օրգանից:


Վիստ, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր. եթե ինչ-որ մի ծնող իրա զավակին տանջի, ինչ ա թե համոզվի, որ վերջինս իրան անմնացորդ նվիրումով սիրում ա, բոլորը էդ ծնողին ինչ ասես կասեն, բայց աստծու դեպքում երեսպաշտությունը տրիումֆի ա հասնում:  :Dntknw:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր. եթե ինչ-որ մի ծնող իրա զավակին տանջի, ինչ ա թե համոզվի, որ վերջինս իրան անմնացորդ նվիրումով սիրում ա, բոլորը էդ ծնողին ինչ ասես կասեն, բայց աստծու դեպքում երեսպաշտությունը տրիումֆի ա հասնում:


Հա բայց կարևորը ինքը դա սիրովա անում: :Love:

----------

Ariadna (22.08.2011), Skeptic (22.08.2011), Աբելյան (22.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2011)

----------


## fanaid

Փառք քեզ Տեր, որ «*Ուղիղներու հետ ուղիղ ես, և ծուռերու հետ կծռիս.*..» և , որ ասում ես.  « *Ծաղր ընողներուն պիտի ծաղրեմ.*..»

----------

eduard30 (22.08.2011), հովարս (22.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Փառք քեզ Տեր, որ «*Ուղիղներու հետ ուղիղ ես, և ծուռերու հետ կծռիս.*..» և , որ ասում ես.  « *Ծաղր ընողներուն պիտի ծաղրեմ.*..»


Էլ ծաղրն ու ծիծաղը ո՞նցա լինում համայն մարդկության վրա:

----------

Skeptic (22.08.2011), Varzor (27.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Փառք քեզ Տեր, որ «*Ուղիղներու հետ ուղիղ ես, և ծուռերու հետ կծռիս.*..» և , որ ասում ես.  « *Ծաղր ընողներուն պիտի ծաղրեմ.*..»



fanaid ջան պարզ երևում է Աստծո գործերի արդյունքը: Ով, որ ունի նրան կտրվի և կավելանա, և ով, որ չունի ունեցածն էլ կառնվի նրանից:

----------

fanaid (22.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

> Էլ ծաղրն ու ծիծաղը ո՞նցա լինում համայն մարդկության վրա:


«Անզգամը իր սրտին մեջ ըսաւ թէ՝ Աստուած չկայ: Ապականեցան ու պիղծ գործեր ըրին. մեկը չկայ որ աղէկութիւն ընէ: Տէրը  երկնքէն նայեցաւ մարդոց որդիներուն, որպես զի տեսնէ թէ  կա՞յ արդեոք իմաստուն մէկը, որ Աստուած փնտռէ: Ամէնքը խոտորեցան, մէկտեղ անպիտան եղան. աղէկութիւն ընող մը չկայ, հատ մըն ալ չկայ: Միթէ չե՞ն ճանչնար բոլոր անօրէնութիւն ընողները, որոնք հաց ուտելու պես իմ ժողովուրդս կ՛ուտեն ու Տերոջը չեն կանչեր»  (Սաղմ. 14:1-4) : 
Համայն մարդկությունը ինքն  իրեն է ծաղրում, արհամարհելով Աստծուն:

----------

հովարս (22.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> «Անզգամը իր սրտին մեջ ըսաւ թէ՝ Աստուած չկայ: Ապականեցան ու պիղծ գործեր ըրին. մեկը չկայ որ աղէկութիւն ընէ: Տէրը  երկնքէն նայեցաւ մարդոց որդիներուն, որպես զի տեսնէ թէ  կա՞յ արդեոք իմաստուն մէկը, որ Աստուած փնտռէ: Ամէնքը խոտորեցան, մէկտեղ անպիտան եղան. աղէկութիւն ընող մը չկայ, հատ մըն ալ չկայ: Միթէ չե՞ն ճանչնար բոլոր անօրէնութիւն ընողները, որոնք հաց ուտելու պես իմ ժողովուրդս կ՛ուտեն ու Տերոջը չեն կանչեր»  (Սաղմ. 14:1-4) :




Ի՞նչ կուզէնաս ասէս զիս տեքստով՞

Վասնզի, ես օժտված չէմ նրա խոսքերի ողջ կախարդական իմաստը հասկանալու:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## fanaid

> Ի՞նչ կուզէնաս ասէս զիս տեքստով՞
> 
> Վասնզի, ես օժտված չէմ նրա խոսքերի ողջ կախարդական իմաստը հասկանալու:


Անձամբ քեզ ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու, ինքդ մտածիր:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ի՞նչ կուզէնաս ասէս զիս տեքստով՞
> 
> Վասնզի, ես օժտված չէմ նրա խոսքերի ողջ կախարդական իմաստը հասկանալու:


Երևի էն, որ «անհավատ» երկրներում անօրինություն անելը հաց ուտելու պես սովորական բան ա, իսկ «հավատացյալ» երկրները ծաղկում և բարգավաճում են աստվածահաճո գործեր անելով: 
Վիճակագրություն, գնա ու սատկի:

----------

VisTolog (15.11.2013), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Անձամբ քեզ ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու, ինքդ մտածիր:


Մտածել ու հասկացել եմ, որ առանց Աստծո էլ ամեն ինչ հիասքանչա: Թե ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա թե չէ, հեր ունի թե մեր, ախպեր թե քուր: Իմ համար ինքը մի դաժան պապիկա, որին անվանում են նաև «սեր»: Ափսոս իրա պատկերացրած սերը մեր պատկերացրածից լրիվ ուրիշա: 


Ուֆ, արդեն ես էլ սկսեցի խոսել մեկի մասին, ով գոյություն չունի: Պետքա հեռու մնալ սենց թեմաներից, թե չէ ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ասես չի ուղարկի Աստված պապիկը իմ «վրա»` որպես իրա սիրո դրսևորում: :LOL:  


Շարունակեք վախենալ ձեր ստեղծած աստծուց:





> Երևի էն, որ «անհավատ» երկրներում անօրինություն անելը հաց ուտելու պես սովորական բան ա, իսկ «հավատացյալ» երկրները ծաղկում և բարգավաճում են աստվածահաճո գործեր անելով: 
> Վիճակագրություն, գնա ու սատկի:


Ես էլ ասում եմ մեր երկիրը խի՞ա էսքան հեդամնաց: Ինետը էժան չի, գործ չկա եթե կա էլ, շատ ցածր աշխատավարձով: Մարդիկ կանգառներում են պարկում քնում, երեխեք են ինքնասպան լինում... ու սենց կարելիա էջերով շարունակել Հավատացյալնե'ր, մի քիչ լավ աշխատեք, որ մեր երկիրն էլ առաջ գնա ու «բարին տիրի ամենուր»: Եթե սենց հետ մնանք, մի օր կարողա օձերը քայլել սովորեն ու սաղին խաբեն խնձոր կերցնեն:

----------

Skeptic (22.08.2011), Արէա (22.08.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո ջան , ինչի՞ ես անընդհատ նույն  հարցերը տալի, որ ես էլ կրկնե՞մ:


Ես պատասխան չեմ ստացել:

----------


## fanaid

> Երևի էն, որ «անհավատ» երկրներում անօրինություն անելը հաց ուտելու պես սովորական բան ա, իսկ «հավատացյալ» երկրները ծաղկում և բարգավաճում են աստվածահաճո գործեր անելով: 
> Վիճակագրություն, գնա ու սատկի:


Անհավատ և հավատացյալ երկրներ գոյություն չունեն, կան մարդիկ հավատացյալ կամ անհավատ, որոնք ամենուր են:

----------


## fanaid

> Բարձրակարգ մասնագետը հենց սկզբից ա որակյալ արտադրանք տալիս, զտման կարիք չունեցող։


Բարձրակարգ մասնագետի գործն էլ հենց այն է, որ ոսկու զտման միջոցով ստանա որակյալ արտադրանք:

----------


## eduard30

Անհավատները ինչ ասես անում են հետ երբ որ դատի են արժանանում իրենց անունը դնում են անմեղ: Կրակը որ ջուր չի սիրում  Աստված դաժան է:
 «Կրակը» մոխիրն է ընդրում «լույսը Ճշմարտությունից» է լուսավորվում, Ո՜վ ...

Այպիսի կրակ էլ կա եթե «ճանապարհը» փակես պատից էլ դուս կգա:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/478831.html?...f805252df7614c

----------


## Elmo

> Ամենաանմիջական կապը ունի , ընգեր, և խոսում եմ մարդու մասին: Եթե կարդացած լինեիր Սուրբ Գիրքը, կհասկանաիր , թե խոսքը ինչի մասին է
> «Այդ մէկ երրորդ մասը կրակէ պիտի անցընեմ, զանոնք պիտի զտեմ՝ ինչպես արծաթը կը զտուի, զանոնք պիտի փորձեմ՝ ինչպես ոսկին կը փորձուի» (Զաք. 13:9) :
> «Ամէն մեկուն գործը յայտնի պիտի ըլլայ. քանզի օրը երեւան պիտի հանէ, վասն զի կրակով պիտի յայտնուի եւ  ամէն մէկուն գործին ի'նչ տեսակ ըլլալը կրակը պիտի փորձէ: Եթե մէկուն շինած գործը մնայ, ինք վարձք պիտի առնէ.  Եւ եթե մէկուն շինածը այրի, անիկա վնաս պիտի քաշէ. բայց ինք պիտի ազատի, սակայն այնպես՝ իբր թէ կրակի մեջէն ելած է: Չե՞ք գիտեր թե Աստուծոյ տաճար եք դուք եւ Աստուծոյ Հոգին ձեր մեջ կը բնակի: Եթե մեկը Աստուծոյ տաճարը ապականէ, Աստուած ալ զանիկա պիտի ապականէ, վասն զի Աստուծոյ տաճարը սուրբ է եւ դուք եք այդ տաճարը»:   (Ա Կորնթ. 3:13-17)


հա ի՞նչ

----------

Skeptic (23.08.2011), Արէա (23.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Չէ, փաստորեն 2000 տարին դեռ բավական չեղավ, որպեսզի մարդկանց մեծ զանգվածներ կարողանան կարդալ և մարդավարի հասկանալ աստվածաշունչը, այլ ոչ թե սրա նրա քարոզը կամ մեկանաբանությունը:
Հստակ գրված է. 
1. Եգիպտոսում բոլոր առաջներկներին սպանեց, չնայած անմեղ էին:
2. Այնքան էր սիրում մարդկանց, որ իր միածին որդուն ուղակրեց խաչվելու մարդկության մեղքերը քավելու համար:

Ինչ-որ կասկածելի է, որ այս երկու բանը նույն էակն է արել, թե ես տրամաբանությունից թույլ եմ  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

> Չէ, փաստորեն 2000 տարին դեռ բավական չեղավ, որպեսզի մարդկանց մեծ զանգվածներ կարողանան կարդալ և մարդավարի հասկանալ աստվածաշունչը, այլ ոչ թե սրա նրա քարոզը կամ մեկանաբանությունը:
> Հստակ գրված է. 
> 1. Եգիպտոսում բոլոր առաջներկներին սպանեց, չնայած անմեղ էին:
> 2. Այնքան էր սիրում մարդկանց, որ իր միածին որդուն ուղակրեց խաչվելու մարդկության մեղքերը քավելու համար:
> 
> Ինչ-որ կասկածելի է, որ այս երկու բանը նույն էակն է արել, թե ես տրամաբանությունից թույլ եմ


Երևի երկրորդը:

----------


## Varzor

> Երևի երկրորդը:


Դե հա, ով ունի ձեր փայլուն ու անբեկելի տրամաբանությունը  :LOL:   :LOL:  Յետաքրրքիրա, թե քոնը որտեղ ա դրսևորվում?
Ուզում ես ասել, որ առաջինը Աստվածաշնչից չի, թե առաջինը այդ նույն Աստվածը չի եղել ?  :Wink: 
Հերիքա փուչիկ բաներ ասեք, ուղղակի եկեք ընդունեք, որ Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչ չի, որ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ տրամաբանորեն տեղավորվում ա, որ մարդու կողմից հասկացվում, ընդունվում ու մեկնաբանվում ա:

----------


## fanaid

> , ուղղակի եկեք ընդունեք, որ Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչ չի, որ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ տրամաբանորեն տեղավորվում ա, որ մարդու կողմից հասկացվում, ընդունվում ու մեկնաբանվում ա:


Իմ ասածն էլ էր դա

----------

Varzor (01.09.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Մովսեսը մեկն էր այն սակավաթիվ մարդկանց, որոնք ըստ էության փոխել են մարդկության պատմության ընթացքը:
 ֆիլմը գտականորեն կբացատրի:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/386257.html?...9035a05c1a36b7

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ ասածն էլ էր դա


Այո, այդպես է, եթե ընդունում ես, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աշտծո խոսքն է, ու Աստծո թելադրանքով (ներշնչանքով) է գրվել:
Բայց եթե դա չես ընդունում, ընդունում ես, որ աստվածաշունրը ընդամենը մարդու ձեռքի գործն է, ապա շատ բաներ ավելի պարզ, ավելի հասկանալի ու ավելի իմաստալից են դառնում:
Ի դեպ աեմ, որ գիտության մեջ կա մի մեթոդ, ըստ որի եթե մի երևույթ ունի մեկից ավելի բացատրություններ և հիմնավորումներ, ապա դրանցից ամենապարզը ամենաճիշտն է:
Աստվածաշնչի պարագայում ամենապարզը մարդկային գործոնն է, ուստի անձամբ ես (և ոչ միայն) համարում եմ այն ամենաճիշտը` աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքը չէ, և ոչ էլ նրա թելադրանք-ներշնչանքով է գրված:
Ու քանի որ գրվել է երկար ժամանակ, տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից տարբեր աղբյուրներից քաղվելով, ուստի պարունակում է բազում անհամատեղելի և չհամակցվող հատվածներ, որոնք անվանվում են "Աստծո ճանապարհներ" և "Աստվածային նախաձեռնություն", որոնք "անքնելի" ու "անհասանելի" են:

----------

Arpine (28.08.2011), Tig (29.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), zanazan (31.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> 2. Այնքան էր սիրում մարդկանց, որ իր միածին որդուն ուղակրեց խաչվելու մարդկության մեղքերը քավելու համար:


Մեռնեմ էս մեկի իմաստը չեմ հասկանա: Չեմ հասկանում ո՞վ էր զոհ պահանջում, որ աստված քցեց բռնեց ու որոշեց որ ոչ մեկին չի կարա վայիս լինի ու իր միածին տղուն ուղարկեց սպանվելու մեր համար: Ինքն էր զոհ պահանջում, բայց էնքան խղճով էր, որ ոչ մեկի երեխուն չէր կարա զոհե՞լ: Կամ ասենք էդ խաչվելուց ո՞ր արտաքին պարքը մարեվեց: Կարճ ասած չեմ կարում հասկանամ սրա իմաստը: Մանավանդ որ նույն աստվածը առանց աչքը թարթելու մի քանի հազար անմեղ ու մեղավոր մարդու տառականի պես ոչնչացնում ա:

----------

Skeptic (28.08.2011), Tig (29.08.2011), Varzor (01.09.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011), Արէա (28.08.2011), Հայկօ (29.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ի դեպ աեմ, որ գիտության մեջ կա մի մեթոդ, ըստ որի եթե մի երևույթ ունի մեկից ավելի բացատրություններ և հիմնավորումներ, ապա դրանցից ամենապարզը ամենաճիշտն է:


 Աստվածաշուչը հենց այդ մեթոդով էլ գրված է




> Ու քանի որ գրվել է երկար ժամանակ, տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից տարբեր աղբյուրներից քաղվելով, ուստի պարունակում է բազում անհամատեղելի և չհամակցվող հատվածներ


Ձեր ամենագետ գիտությունը դեռ դա չի ապացուցել, այնպես որ մտածելու տեղ շատ ունեք:




> աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքը չէ, և ոչ էլ նրա թելադրանք-ներշնչանքով է գրված:


Այս վերջերս շատ ես սկսել սխալվել, հետաքրքիր է ինչի՞ց է

----------


## Elmo

*հովարս* դու տեղեկացվածմարդ ես էլի, մի հատ բացատրի էդ հակասությունը: Ո՞նց ա լինում որ մեկը խաչվում ա ու դրանից սաղի համար լավ ա լինում: Ու՞մ էր աստված զոհ խոստացել: Ինչի՞ ա պետք որ մեկը մեռնի, որ մեղքերը ներվեն: Ասենք եթե ես մի 10 հոգու ուզենամ ներեմ չեմ ասի էլի մեկն ու մեկիդ պետք ա խաչվեք որ ներեմ: Եթե ես էնքան գթասիրտ մարդ եմ որ սաղին սովորացնում եմ «մի երեսին խփելուց մյուսը դեմ տալ» ուրեմն հաստատ մարդ խաչել չեմ պահանջի: 

Հիշեցում:
Թեմայի վերնագիրը հակասություններն են ու անիմաստ դաժանությունը: Դէ հիմա բացատրի ինչի էր գթասիրտ աստված էդքան արյունատենչ ու զոհատենչ: Համարյա ցանկացած սխալի համար մահ, ցանկացած թեթև ըմբոստության դիմաց՝ մինիմում բորոտություն:

----------

Tig (30.08.2011), Աթեիստ (29.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *հովարս* դու տեղեկացվածմարդ ես էլի, մի հատ բացատրի էդ հակասությունը: Ո՞նց ա լինում որ մեկը խաչվում ա ու դրանից սաղի համար լավ ա լինում: Ու՞մ էր աստված զոհ խոստացել: Ինչի՞ ա պետք որ մեկը մեռնի, որ մեղքերը ներվեն: Ասենք եթե ես մի 10 հոգու ուզենամ ներեմ չեմ ասի էլի մեկն ու մեկիդ պետք ա խաչվեք որ ներեմ: Եթե ես էնքան գթասիրտ մարդ եմ որ սաղին սովորացնում եմ «մի երեսին խփելուց մյուսը դեմ տալ» ուրեմն հաստատ մարդ խաչել չեմ պահանջի: 
> 
> Հիշեցում:
> Թեմայի վերնագիրը հակասություններն են ու անիմաստ դաժանությունը: Դէ հիմա բացատրի ինչի էր գթասիրտ աստված էդքան արյունատենչ ու զոհատենչ: Համարյա ցանկացած սխալի համար մահ, ցանկացած թեթև ըմբոստության դիմաց՝ մինիմում բորոտություն:


 Էլմո, քանի որ դու չես ուզում հասկանալ և ծաղրանքով ես մոտենում Աստվածաշնչին, դրա համար էլ պատասխան չես ստանա:

----------

eduard30 (01.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, քանի որ դու չես ուզում հասկանալ և ծաղրանքով ես մոտենում Աստվածաշնչին, դրա համար էլ պատասխան չես ստանա:


Դու պատասխանից խուսափելու ամենահեշտ տարբերակն ե՞ս ընտել, թե՞ իսկականից իմ գրառումներում ծաղրանք կամ հասկանալու անպատրաստակամություն կա: Ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տվել ու երևի թե նորմալ շարադրել եմ հարցս:

Ինչևէ հարկ եմ համարում շեշտել որ ծաղրելու ոչ մի նպատակ չունեմ ու ոչ մի տեղ նման փրձ չեմ արել: Բացի այդ ակնկալում եմ իմ հարցերին նորմալ կշռադատված պատասխան:

«դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել դրա համար չես հասկանա ինչ եմ ասում», «սիրտդ որ բացես աստված ինքը քեզ ցույց կտա ճիշտը որն ա», «ոսկին կրակով են զտում» կամ «երկրորդ կարգի հավերժական շարժիչի գոյությունը հակասում է թերմոդինամիկայի երկրորդ օրենքին» տիպի արտահայտությունները համարում եմ *ոչ սպառիչ*, *վերացական*, *անտրամաբանական*:

----------

Albus (30.08.2011), Tig (30.08.2011), Եկվոր (31.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Դու պատասխանից խուսափելու ամենահեշտ տարբերակն ե՞ս ընտել, թե՞ իսկականից իմ գրառումներում ծաղրանք կամ հասկանալու անպատրաստակամություն կա: Ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տվել ու երևի թե նորմալ շարադրել եմ հարցս:



Սրանք իմ պատասխաններն են քո հարցերին




> Էլմո ջան, ճիշտ չես դատում և մոտեցումդ  էլ ճիշտ չի, Աստված անարդար չի, մեկին մինչև պատժելը ''հազար'' անգամ զգուշացնում է:





> Դե ուրեմն լոգիկայով էլ մոտեցիր, եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր Աստվածաշունչը , լոգիկադ ուրիշ բան կասել:









> Արի ու տես որ էտ տենց է , ոնց ուզում ես գցի-բռնի. «Եւ Աստուած իր բոլոր ըրածը տեսաւ: Ահա շատ բարի էր...» (Ծննդոց 1:31):   Ո՞վ փչացրեց???
> 
> 
> Էտ մարդն է՞ տեղով սեր ու արդարություն...


 



> Որովհետև ոսկին կրակով է զտվում:





> Ամենաանմիջական կապը ունի , ընգեր, և խոսում եմ մարդու մասին: Եթե կարդացած լինեիր Սուրբ Գիրքը, կհասկանաիր , թե խոսքը ինչի մասին է
> «Այդ մէկ երրորդ մասը կրակէ պիտի անցընեմ, զանոնք պիտի զտեմ՝ ինչպես արծաթը կը զտուի, զանոնք պիտի փորձեմ՝ ինչպես ոսկին կը փորձուի» (Զաք. 13:9) :
> «Ամէն մեկուն գործը յայտնի պիտի ըլլայ. քանզի օրը երեւան պիտի հանէ, վասն զի կրակով պիտի յայտնուի եւ  ամէն մէկուն գործին ի'նչ տեսակ ըլլալը կրակը պիտի փորձէ: Եթե մէկուն շինած գործը մնայ, ինք վարձք պիտի առնէ.  Եւ եթե մէկուն շինածը այրի, անիկա վնաս պիտի քաշէ. բայց ինք պիտի ազատի, սակայն այնպես՝ իբր թէ կրակի մեջէն ելած է: Չե՞ք գիտեր թե Աստուծոյ տաճար եք դուք եւ Աստուծոյ Հոգին ձեր մեջ կը բնակի: Եթե մեկը Աստուծոյ տաճարը ապականէ, Աստուած ալ զանիկա պիտի ապականէ, վասն զի Աստուծոյ տաճարը սուրբ է եւ դուք եք այդ տաճարը»:   (Ա Կորնթ. 3:13-17)


Ի՞նչը հասկանալի չի քեզ այս պատասխաններում

                      ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Ինչևէ հարկ եմ համարում շեշտել որ ծաղրելու ոչ մի նպատակ չունեմ ու ոչ մի տեղ նման փրձ չեմ արել:


Իսկ քո կարծիքով սրանք ի՞նչ են



> Ի՞նչ հույս: Որ հանդերձյալ կյանքում սպտակ շորերով մեկ էլ արմավենու ճյուղը ձեռքիս պետք ա գամ կանգնեմ գառի առա՞ջ: Ու էդ ամեն ինչը հրեշտակների կողմից ամբողջ մոլորակի մայրիկը լացացնելը աչքերովս տեսնելուց հետո՞: Դրա կայֆը չեմ հասկանում:
> Հա, ու մտահովգած չեմ, ես բավականին ինֆորմացված եմ մտահոգ լինելու համար:





> ու եթե հանկարծ 144000-ից բացի մի հոգի էլ լավ ու արժանի մարդ լինի, չոփ են քաշելու՞ որ որոշեն ում տեղն ա անմահություն ստանալու: Թե՞ ձև չկա, որ լինի, որովհետև ի սկզբանե էդքան տեղ ա ռեզերվ արած եղել ու աստված արդեն մնավածին զրկել ա լավը լինելու բոլոր հավանականություններից:


 



> Հա, ոքովորում եմ, մեղսակից ջան: դու լավ ա մտածի ինչի աստված էդ անտեր ծառի կողքերը զաբոռ չի արել: Աչքիս հաջորդ կյանքում զաբոռի բիզնես եմ դնելու ու դրախտին զաբոռ մատակարարեմ:

----------


## Elmo

*հովարս* քո պատասխանները վերացական են : Իմ մեկնաբանություններն էլ ավելի զավեշտալի կամ ծաղրական չեն քան «1000 անգամ զգուշացրել ա փարավոնին, հետո եգիպտոսի սաղ առաջնեկներին սպանել»: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում մեկի սխալի համար նորածին երեխուն սպանելն արդարացնելը: Հիմա ես որ քո հետ պրոբլեմ ունենամ, կարամ մի 10000 անգամ քոզ զգուշացնեմ որ բռնություն եմ կիրառելու ու հարձակվեմ ձեր շենքի մանուկների վրա՞: Ապեր դու ես կայֆավատ լինում աչքիս:

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2011), Tig (31.08.2011), VisTolog (30.08.2011), Աթեիստ (01.09.2011), Արէա (30.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## luys747

> *հովարս* քո պատասխանները վերացական են : Իմ մեկնաբանություններն էլ ավելի զավեշտալի կամ ծաղրական չեն քան «1000 անգամ զգուշացրել ա փարավոնին, հետո եգիպտոսի սաղ առաջնեկներին սպանել»: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում մեկի սխալի համար նորածին երեխուն սպանելն արդարացնելը: Հիմա ես որ քո հետ պրոբլեմ ունենամ, կարամ մի 10000 անգամ քոզ զգուշացնեմ որ բռնություն եմ կիրառելու ու հարձակվեմ ձեր շենքի մանուկների վրա՞: Ապեր դու ես կայֆավատ լինում աչքիս:


Փաստորեն վիճակը շատ ավելի լուրջ է, քան մարդիկ պատկերացնում են: Իրականում մարդիկ գտնվում են պատերազմի դաշտում, որտեղ նրանք պետք է պաշտպանեն Աստծո շահերը: Մարդկանց կատարած մեղքը պետք է որ շատ ավելի մեծ լինի, քան նրանք գիտակցում են: Անտեսելով Աստծո կատարած աշխատանքը, նրանք ակամայից կանգնում են սատանայի կողմից, դավաճան դառնալով  Աստծուն, եվ հետեվաբար պատիժներց չեն կարողանում խուսափել: Հիսուսը ճանապարհ ցույց տվեց մարդկանց, եվ այժմ էլ դեմ չէ ցանկացողներին ուղղություն ցույց տալուն: Պատասխանս շատ խիստ է հնչում, սակայն այն կարող է բացատրել վերեվում արված հարցադրումները:

----------


## fanaid

Զարմանալի է , որ պատասխանը չեն ուզում լսել, բայց պատասխան են պահանջում

----------

Varzor (01.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *հովարս* քո պատասխանները վերացական են : Իմ մեկնաբանություններն էլ ավելի զավեշտալի կամ ծաղրական չեն քան «1000 անգամ զգուշացրել ա փարավոնին, հետո եգիպտոսի սաղ առաջնեկներին սպանել»: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում մեկի սխալի համար նորածին երեխուն սպանելն արդարացնելը: Հիմա ես որ քո հետ պրոբլեմ ունենամ, կարամ մի 10000 անգամ քոզ զգուշացնեմ որ բռնություն եմ կիրառելու ու հարձակվեմ ձեր շենքի մանուկների վրա՞: Ապեր դու ես կայֆավատ լինում աչքիս:





> Այ մեռնեմ Աստծոդ զորությանը, դու կարդացել հասկացել ե՞ս ինձ էլ բացատրի: Շաատ ուշադիր եմ կարդացել ու ահավոր դաժանություն եմ տեսել, լիքը հակասական տեքստեր: Աստված սիրում ա մեզ, ասում ա մի սպանիր, մեկ էլ առավոտ մութը գետնին արթնանում ա ու Աբրահամին ասում ա տղուդ բեր մոռթի իմ համար: Հիմա ինչքա՞ն ուշադիր կարդամ որ տարբերություն գտնեմ սատանային մարդ զոհաբերելու ու աստծուն մարդ զոհաբերելու միջև: Որ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում արդեն: Կապ չունի վերջին վայրկյանին խանգարել ա՞ թե չէ: Կոնկրետ եթե մի աստված իրա ծառային ասում ա բեր ու երեխուդ զոհաբերի, ու էդ պահին էդ ծառան տեղյակ չի, որ աստված «կատակ էր անում» ու տանում ա զոհաբերելու, ուրեմն էդ աստծո ու սատանայի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա էդ պահին:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  հովարս-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է, Մաշտոցը, Գրիգոր Նարեկացին,  Ներսես Շնորհալին և մյուսները, այդ ո՞նց չտեսան էտ դաժանությունը, որ մենակ դուք (Քրիստոսի հակառակորդներդ) տեսաք
> ...



Եթե մեկը իրեն այսպես իմաստուն է համարում, ես՝ տգետս ինպե՞ս նրան բացատրեմ:  ապեր

----------


## Elmo

Ստեղ դուք լավ չեք բացատրում: Ես մի հավատացյալի հետ զրուցեցի էդ թեմայով ու ինքը ասեց ու որ Աստված մենակ բարի ու գթասիրտ չի, ինքը մեկ մեկ լավ էլ դաժան պատժել ա: Ու ասեց որ ինքը հենց դրա համար էլ աստված ա, որ կարա պատժի: Մեկ էլ ասեց որ մենք իրավունք չունենք քննել իրա արածները կամ մեղադրել: Համ էլ ասեց որ խաչվելուց Հիսուսը սաղ մարդկանց մեքերը հավաքել ա վրեն, դրա համար էդ պահին մեջից մեղավոր մարդն ա խոսացել ու ասել «Հայր ինչու՞ լքեցիր ինձ»: Ասեց որ հա, սկզբում ինքը հրեաներին ընտրայլ ազգ ա համարել ու պահել ա իրանց, որ հետո սաղին ա արդեն սկսել «լավ նայել»: Կարճ ասած մեկ ա էլի համոզիչ չէր էդ մեղքերի հավաքման պահը, բայց մնացած առումներով դառավ որ ասենք Զևսենք էլ նույն աստվածներն էին:

*Հովարս* քո պրոբլեմը նրանում ա որ մարդու գրած գիրքը ուզում ես ստվածայինի տակ սաղացնես գնա: Չկա աստվածային գիրք, իմ կարծիքով աստված ո

Հետևություն:
Ես մնում եմ իմ սեփական հավատին, ես հավատում եմ արարիչ ուժին/մատերիային/էակին/օրենքին/կանոնին/բանաձևին և այլն.., բայց գրվածներից ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում, որովհետև դրանք մարդածին են:

----------

Tig (31.08.2011), VisTolog (31.08.2011), Արէա (31.08.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Զարմանալի է , որ պատասխանը չեն ուզում լսել, բայց պատասխան են պահանջում


Զարմանալի բան չկա բարեկամս, տված պատասխանները չեն բավարարում դրա համար նորմալ պատասխան ենք պահանջում: Ու նշում ենք ինչի չեն բավարարում: Չեն բավարարում, որովհետև հիմնավոր չեն, ու կուռ տրամաբանությանը չեն ենթարկվում:

Օրինակ: Հարցնում եմ ո՞նց կարա բարի աստված երեխա սպանի: ինձ պատասխանում են մինչև սպանելը 1000 անգամ զգուշացրել ա ուրիշին, որ խելոք մնա թե չէ լավ չի լինի: Հիմա ես դա պետք ա ընդունեմ որպես սպառիչ պատասխա՞ն: Ընդունեմ որ կարելի ա փարավոնի վրա ջղայանանալ ու 1000 անգամ զգուշացնել ու հետո գնալ երեխեքին սպանե՞լ: Կներես էլի եղբայր:

----------

Tig (31.08.2011), VisTolog (31.08.2011), Աթեիստ (01.09.2011), Արէա (31.08.2011), Եկվոր (31.08.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Զարմանալի բան չկա բարեկամս, տված պատասխանները չեն բավարարում դրա համար նորմալ պատասխան ենք պահանջում: Ու նշում ենք ինչի չեն բավարարում: Չեն բավարարում, որովհետև հիմնավոր չեն, ու կուռ տրամաբանությանը չեն ենթարկվում:
> 
> Օրինակ: Հարցնում եմ ո՞նց կարա բարի աստված երեխա սպանի: ինձ պատասխանում են մինչև սպանելը 1000 անգամ զգուշացրել ա ուրիշին, որ խելոք մնա թե չէ լավ չի լինի: Հիմա ես դա պետք ա ընդունեմ որպես սպառիչ պատասխա՞ն: Ընդունեմ որ կարելի ա փարավոնի վրա ջղայանանալ ու 1000 անգամ զգուշացնել ու հետո գնալ երեխեքին սպանե՞լ: Կներես էլի եղբայր:


Դու էլ էս սկսել խոսքերը ծռելով և ստերով քոնը առաջ տանես,* ինչո՞ւ ես մի հարցի պատասխանը վերագրում մի ուրիշ հարցին*, այ ապեր:

----------


## հովարս

> *Հովարս* քո պրոբլեմը նրանում ա որ մարդու գրած գիրքը ուզում ես ստվածայինի տակ սաղացնես գնա: Չկա աստվածային գիրք, իմ կարծիքով աստված ո
> 
> Հետևություն:
> Ես մնում եմ իմ սեփական հավատին, ես հավատում եմ արարիչ ուժին/մատերիային/էակին/օրենքին/կանոնին/բանաձևին և այլն.., բայց գրվածներից ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում, որովհետև դրանք մարդածին են:


Դու հովարսի պրոբլեմներով մի զբաղվի, հովասրը վաղուց ընտեր է իրենը, դա ձեր կողմից չընդունված Աստվածաշունչն է, որը ամեն օր իր ճշմարտությունն է ցույց տալիս հովարսին և շատերին: Եթե դու ճիշտ մոտեցումով ներկայացնեիր քո հարցերը, ավելի պարզ պատասխաններ կստանաիր: Ծաղրանքով, հեգնանքով և առհամարանքով հարցեր չեն տալիս:

----------

eduard30 (01.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մեռնեմ էս մեկի իմաստը չեմ հասկանա: Չեմ հասկանում ո՞վ էր զոհ պահանջում, որ աստված քցեց բռնեց ու որոշեց որ ոչ մեկին չի կարա վայիս լինի ու իր միածին տղուն ուղարկեց սպանվելու մեր համար: Ինքն էր զոհ պահանջում, բայց էնքան խղճով էր, որ ոչ մեկի երեխուն չէր կարա զոհե՞լ: Կամ ասենք էդ խաչվելուց ո՞ր արտաքին պարքը մարեվեց: Կարճ ասած չեմ կարում հասկանամ սրա իմաստը: Մանավանդ որ նույն աստվածը առանց աչքը թարթելու մի քանի հազար անմեղ ու մեղավոր մարդու տառականի պես ոչնչացնում ա:


Շատ մի խորացի, քանի որ "Աստծո ճանապարհներն անքննելի են"  :LOL: 
Պարզ և հասկանալի է: Ի տարբերություն շատ և շատ աստվածների, որոնք բազմիցս փրկել են մարկությունը, նույնիսկ իրենց կյանքի գնո, այս պարագայում մտածվել է մի կերպար որը անվիճելի հեղինակություն է` սեփական որդուն զոհաբերում է հանուն մարդկության: Դե արի ու դրանից հետո մի հավատա, որ այդ աստվածը ամենաբարին է ու հենց նրան էլ պետք է երկրպագել, մանավանդ որ մեռնելուց հետո լավ բաներ է խոստանում  :Wink:

----------

Elmo (01.09.2011), Tig (01.09.2011), VisTolog (01.09.2011), Արէա (01.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Շատ մի խորացի, քանի որ "Աստծո ճանապարհներն անքննելի են" 
> Պարզ և հասկանալի է: Ի տարբերություն շատ և շատ աստվածների, որոնք բազմիցս փրկել են մարկությունը, նույնիսկ իրենց կյանքի գնո, այս պարագայում մտածվել է մի կերպար որը անվիճելի հեղինակություն է` սեփական որդուն զոհաբերում է հանուն մարդկության: Դե արի ու դրանից հետո մի հավատա, որ այդ աստվածը ամենաբարին է ու հենց նրան էլ պետք է երկրպագել, մանավանդ որ մեռնելուց հետո լավ բաներ է խոստանում


Իսկ ձեր այդ աստվածներից որի՞ հետ ես ունենում անմիջական շփում, և նրանք քեզ ի՞նչ են խոստացել

----------


## Varzor

> Աստվածաշուչը հենց այդ մեթոդով էլ գրված է


Լիովին ճիշտ ես, հենց տենց էլ գրված է: Հազարամյակներ առաջ ապրած մարդու համար որն էր ամենապարզ և մատչելի բացատրությունը բոլոր անհասկանալի և անմեկնելի երևույթների համար մեկն էր` աստված(ները): Հիմա ասենք ոնց կբացատրեր այն ժամանակների ապրող մարդը, եթե հեռուստացույցը միացնեինք ու նա նայել?



> Ձեր ամենագետ գիտությունը դեռ դա չի ապացուցել, այնպես որ մտածելու տեղ շատ ունեք:


Գիտությունը միայն այն չի, ինչը ակադեմիական կաղապարների մեջ է դրված: Աստվածաշունչը նույնպես գիտություն է, ուղղակի ոչ ակադեմիականա  :Wink: 



> Այս վերջերս շատ ես սկսել սխալվել, հետաքրքիր է ինչի՞ց է


Հովարս ջան չեմ սխալվում, ուղղակի, երևի մի բան գիտեմ, որ դու չգիտես, բայց դա այս պահին կարևոր չի, քանի որ ես չեմ փորձում քեզ ապացուցել ինչ-որ բանի հակառակը:
ԻՆչպես ինքդ ես ասել, դու գտել ես այն ինչ քոնն է ու վերջ  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ձեր այդ աստվածներից որի՞ հետ ես ունենում անմիջական շփում, և նրանք քեզ ի՞նչ են խոստացել


Բացի Վահագնից` ոչ մեկի հետ էլ շփումներ չեմ ունեցել: Զևսի հետ` մենակ Skype-ով  :LOL: 
Հովարս ջան, եթե կարծում ես, որ իայն էրիստոնյաների ու ջհուդների աստվածն է շփումներ ունեցել մարդկանց հետ ու խոսոտւմներ տվել, ապա սխալվում ես  :Smile: 
Նորից եմ կրկնում, այն որ դու ուղղհավատ քրիստոնյա ես, դա քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս խոսելու այն կրոնական ուսմունքների մասին, որոնց չես ընդունում և չես կարդացել իրենց սուրբ գրքերը:
Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ կարող ես ընթերցել թեկուզ որպես գեղարվեստական գրականություն ու այնքան նմանություններ կգտնես Աստվածաշնչի հետ, որ էլ ասելու չի  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2011), VisTolog (01.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Դու էլ էս սկսել խոսքերը ծռելով և ստերով քոնը առաջ տանես,* ինչո՞ւ ես մի հարցի պատասխանը վերագրում մի ուրիշ հարցին*, այ ապեր:


Ընգեր արի ստերից չխոսանք, թե չէ գրածդ բոլոր պնդումները կարող ա սուտ դրուս գան: Հրեաների սիրած աստծու որդուն հրեաները չեն հավատում: Սկի պատմական ոչ մի ապացույց չկա որ Հիսուս անունով մարդ ա գոյություն ունեցել, դու դրել ստերից ե՞ս խոսում: Ոչ մի բան չես կարա ապացուցես ոչ գիտությամբ ոչ էլ պատմությամբ: Կամ ո՞ր հարցին ես սպառիչ պատասխենել, որ հալա վերագրեմ ուրիշ մեկին:

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ ձեր այդ աստվածներից որի՞ հետ ես ունենում անմիջական շփում, և նրանք քեզ ի՞նչ են *խոստացել*


Ուրեմն Աստծուն պիտի հավատալ նրա տված խոստումների համա՞ր... :Shok: 
Լավ, բարի ու ճշմարիտ մարդ պիտի լինել միայն նրա համար, որ քեզ դրախտում տեղ ապահովե՞ս... :Shok: 

Եվս մեկ պատճառ, որը ինձ մղեց կրոներից զերծ մնալ:

----------

Chilly (08.12.2011), Varzor (01.09.2011), VisTolog (01.09.2011), Աթեիստ (01.09.2011), Արէա (02.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընգեր արի ստերից չխոսանք, թե չէ գրածդ բոլոր պնդումները կարող ա սուտ դրուս գան: Հրեաների սիրած աստծու որդուն հրեաները չեն հավատում: Սկի պատմական ոչ մի ապացույց չկա որ Հիսուս անունով մարդ ա գոյություն ունեցել, դու դրել ստերից ե՞ս խոսում: Ոչ մի բան չես կարա ապացուցես ոչ գիտությամբ ոչ էլ պատմությամբ: Կամ ո՞ր հարցին ես սպառիչ պատասխենել, որ հալա վերագրեմ ուրիշ մեկին:


Լավ ես ասում, բայց մեր Պատմահայրը նշում է, որ հայ իշխան Բագրատունին նամակագրական կապի մեջ է եղել Հիսուսի հետ  :Wink: 
Հիմա Խորենացուն հավատում ենք, թե չէ?  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (01.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ուրեմն Աստծուն պիտի հավատալ նրա տված խոստումների համա՞ր...
> Լավ, բարի ու ճշմարիտ մարդ պիտի լինել միայն նրա համար, որ քեզ դրախտում տեղ ապահովե՞ս...


Սխալ մեկնաբանում




> Իսկ ձեր այդ աստվածներից որի՞ հետ ես ունենում անմիջական *շփում*, և նրանք քեզ ի՞նչ են խոստացել


հարցս շփման մասին է




> Եվս մեկ պատճառ, որը ինձ մղեց կրոներից զերծ մնալ


սա քո ընտրությունն է

----------

Varzor (01.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ընգեր արի ստերից չխոսանք, ... ... ... *Սկի պատմական ոչ մի ապացույց չկա որ Հիսուս անունով մարդ ա գոյություն ունեցել*,


Տեսնում ես որ ստում ես , կամ էլ ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունես, ընգեր, իսկ եթե մի բան չգիտես մի էլ ասա




> Ոչ մի բան չես կարա ապացուցես ոչ գիտությամբ ոչ էլ պատմությամբ


 Եւ նպատակ էլ չունեմ քեզ բան ապացուցելու, Քրիստոս՝ ինքն ինձ ապացուցել է իր ճշմատությունը

----------

eduard30 (02.09.2011), Varzor (01.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Տեսնում ես որ ստում ես , կամ էլ ոչ մի տեղեկություն չունես, ընգեր, իսկ եթե մի բան չգիտես մի էլ ասա
> 
>  Եւ նպատակ էլ չունեմ քեզ բան ապացուցելու, Քրիստոս՝ ինքն ինձ ապացուցել է իր ճշմատությունը


Դու մի հարցիս կպատասխանե՞ս նորմալ, մահկանացուներիս հասկանալի ու համոզիչ մեթոդով: Նախ պատմական ապացույցները բեր որ նման մարդ եղել ա, երկրորդն էլ աստվածաշնչում հանդիպած պարադոքսներին նոր պարադոքսով մի պատասխանի:
Չկա ոչ մի պատմական հիշատակություն: Ձեր քարոզը լրիվ ստի, վախի ու կուտ տալու վրա ա հիմնված: Մարդկանց մահվան չափ վախացնել, ոչխարի պեսխոնարհ սարքել ու սուր հանդերձյալ դրախտ խոստանալ: Այ դա եմ ես սուտ համարում եղբայր: Դու բացի էդ գրքում գրված տողերից ու քո հավատից ոչ միլուրջ փաստարկ չես բերում:

----------

VisTolog (02.09.2011), Աթեիստ (01.09.2011), Արէա (02.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Դու մի հարցիս կպատասխանե՞ս նորմալ, մահկանացուներիս հասկանալի ու համոզիչ մեթոդով: Նախ պատմական ապացույցները բեր որ նման մարդ եղել ա, երկրորդն էլ աստվածաշնչում հանդիպած պարադոքսներին նոր պարադոքսով մի պատասխանի:
> Չկա ոչ մի պատմական հիշատակություն: Ձեր քարոզը լրիվ ստի, վախի ու կուտ տալու վրա ա հիմնված: Մարդկանց մահվան չափ վախացնել, ոչխարի պեսխոնարհ սարքել ու սուր հանդերձյալ դրախտ խոստանալ: Այ դա եմ ես սուտ համարում եղբայր: Դու բացի էդ գրքում գրված տողերից ու քո հավատից ոչ միլուրջ փաստարկ չես բերում:


Հովսեփ Ֆլավիոս. առաջին դարի այս պատմիչը գուցե քեզ բավարարի, եթե իրոք ուզում ես բացահայտել ճշմարտությունը:
 Ֆլավիոսը եղել է Քրիստոսի ժամամակակիցը, մնացածը ինքդ որոնիր

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...82.D0.B2.D0.B5

Կան և ուրիշները, ....

լավ կանես բարձրաձայն հայտարարություններ չանես....

----------

eduard30 (02.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Լավ ես ասում, բայց մեր Պատմահայրը նշում է, որ հայ իշխան Բագրատունին նամակագրական կապի մեջ է եղել Հիսուսի հետ 
> Հիմա Խորենացուն հավատում ենք, թե չէ?


Վառզոր ջան, Բագրատունու մասին չգիտեմ , բայց որ Աբգար թագավորը նամակագրական կապեր է ունեցել Հիսուսի հետ , դրա մասին պատմիչը գրել է:

----------

eduard30 (02.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Նորից եմ կրկնում, այն որ դու ուղղհավատ քրիստոնյա ես, դա քեզ իրավունք չի տալիս խոսելու այն կրոնական ուսմունքների մասին, որոնց չես ընդունում և չես կարդացել իրենց սուրբ գրքերը:


Եթե ձեզ իրավունք եք տվել խոսելու քրիստոնեության դեմ, առավելևս ես ունեմ այդ իրավունքը խոսելու այդ սուտ ուսմունքներից, որոնք ի միջիայլոց կարդացել և ուսումնասիրել եմ (իհարկե ոչ այս նորաստեղծ հայկական ''սուրբ''գրքերը)




> Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ կարող ես ընթերցել թեկուզ որպես գեղարվեստական գրականություն ու այնքան նմանություններ կգտնես Աստվածաշնչի հետ, որ էլ ասելու չի


 Կարո՞ղ ես ասել մինչև 90ական թվ ուր էին այդ ''գրքերը'',  իսկ նմանությո՜ւնը ... ... չեմ զարմանում: Եգիպտոսում էլ Փարավոնի առջև  նման նմանություններ եղան ...?

----------


## հովարս

> Դու մի հարցիս կպատասխանե՞ս նորմալ, մահկանացուներիս հասկանալի ու համոզիչ մեթոդով: Նախ պատմական ապացույցները բեր որ նման մարդ եղել ա, երկրորդն էլ աստվածաշնչում հանդիպած պարադոքսներին նոր պարադոքսով մի պատասխանի:
> Չկա ոչ մի պատմական հիշատակություն: Ձեր քարոզը լրիվ ստի, վախի ու կուտ տալու վրա ա հիմնված: Մարդկանց մահվան չափ վախացնել, ոչխարի պեսխոնարհ սարքել ու սուր հանդերձյալ դրախտ խոստանալ: Այ դա եմ ես սուտ համարում եղբայր: Դու բացի էդ գրքում գրված տողերից ու քո հավատից ոչ միլուրջ փաստարկ չես բերում:





> Հովսեփ Ֆլավիոս. առաջին դարի այս պատմիչը գուցե քեզ բավարարի, եթե իրոք ուզում ես բացահայտել ճշմարտությունը:
>  Ֆլավիոսը եղել է Քրիստոսի ժամամակակիցը, մնացածը ինքդ որոնիր
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...82.D0.B2.D0.B5
> 
> Կան և ուրիշները, ....
> 
> լավ կանես բարձրաձայն հայտարարություններ չանես....


 Էլմո, սա էլ է քեզ համար , եթե ռուսերեն լավ ես տիրապետում կարդա 18րդ գրքի 3րդ գլխի 3րդ համարը Հիսուսի մասին , և նույն գրքի 5րդ գլխի 2րդ համարն էլ Հովհաննես Մկրտչի մասին է, պատմական փաստեր

http://www.vehi.net/istoriya/israil/...vnosti/18.html

----------


## Elmo

> Հովսեփ Ֆլավիոս. առաջին դարի այս պատմիչը գուցե քեզ բավարարի, եթե իրոք ուզում ես բացահայտել ճշմարտությունը:
>  Ֆլավիոսը եղել է Քրիստոսի ժամամակակիցը, մնացածը ինքդ որոնիր
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...82.D0.B2.D0.B5
> 
> Կան և ուրիշները, ....
> 
> լավ կանես բարձրաձայն հայտարարություններ չանես....


Եղբայր էդ ինֆորմացիային ես ծանոթ եմ ու վիկիում սենց տեքստ էլ կա դրա տակ



> Это известие написано в 90-х гг. Однако, по мнению ряда учёных, этот фрагмент в тексте греческой рукописи является благочестивой вставкой христианского переписчика, сделаной на рубеже III и IV веков[37].


Մոտավոր թարգմանություն: որոշ գիտնականների կարծիքով տվյալ տողերը հետագայում է ավելացվել:

ու հետո էլ մեկնաբանություն ավելի ընդարձակ




> В самом деле, Иосиф Флавий, фарисей и правоверный последователь иудаизма, потомок Маккавеев, член известного рода первосвященников, предположительно сообщает, что Иисус был Мессией, что, распятый, Он воскрес на третий день. По мнению критиков, если бы Иосиф действительно поверил, что Иисус был Мессией, он бы не довольствовался таким маленьким отрывком, а, как минимум, написал бы отдельную книгу об Иисусе.


այսինքն դտվյալ տրամաչափի մարդուն էդքան քիչ տեքստ տրամադրելը չափից ավելի համսետ էր: Հիմա գրքերը պետք ա ողողված լինեյին պատմական անհերքելի ապացույցներով ու հիշատակումներով:
Բայց Հիսուս անունով մարդու մասին մատերի վրա հաշված ու քննադատությանը չդիմացող հիշատակումներ կան:

----------

Skeptic (02.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Եղբայր էդ ինֆորմացիային ես ծանոթ եմ ու վիկիում սենց տեքստ էլ կա դրա տակ
> 
> 
> Մոտավոր թարգմանություն: որոշ գիտնականների կարծիքով տվյալ տողերը հետագայում է ավելացվել:
> 
> ու հետո էլ մեկնաբանություն ավելի ընդարձակ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Մոտավոր թարգմանություն: որոշ գիտնականների կարծիքով տվյալ տողերը հետագայում է ավելացվել:


Իսկ ապացույցներ ունե՞ս, որ դա ավելացրած է , թե՞ սրան ապացույց պետք չի ...

Դատարկ արդարացումներ, ձեզ ինչ էլ ասեն , դուք ձերը պիտի ասեք,  դրա համար վարվի ինչպես ուզում ես , բայց ուրիշի հավատքը մի ճնշիր քո դատարկաբանություններով

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> այսինքն դտվյալ տրամաչափի մարդուն էդքան քիչ տեքստ տրամադրելը չափից ավելի համսետ էր: Հիմա գրքերը պետք ա ողողված լինեյին պատմական անհերքելի ապացույցներով ու հիշատակումներով:
> Բայց Հիսուս անունով մարդու մասին մատերի վրա հաշված ու քննադատությանը չդիմացող հիշատակումներ կան:


Էլմո ջան, հռոմեացիների համար Հիսուսը օգոստափառ կայսեր դիմաց մեղմ ասած ոչ ոք էր: Ուստի «տվյալ տրամաչափի մարդ» հասկացությունը խիստ վիճարկելի է, ու բնականաբար Հիսուսը հռոմեացի պատմիչների կողմից հիշատակվում է, որպես կայսրության մի ծայրամասում խժդժություններ առաջացրած աղանդավոր: Ասենք Գայոս Տրանքվիլիոսի/Սվետոնիոսի/ *«Կայսրերի կյանքի մասին»* կամ ոնց ասում են «12 կեսարների կյանքը» գործում գրում ա՝

«Iudaeos impulsore Chresto assidue tumultuantis Roma expulit.»
«Since the Jews constantly made disturbances at the instigation of Chrestus, he expelled them from Rome.»
«Քանի որ հրեաները շարունակաբար անկարգություններ էին անում Քրեստոսի դրդմամբ, նա (կայսրը) արտաքսեց նրանց Հռոմից»

Նույնը հիշատակում ա Կտակարանը՝
«...համաձայն Կղօդէոս կայսեր հրամանի, *որով բոլոր հրեաները Հռոմից պէտք է հեռանային։*» Գործք 18:2

Հա, դու կարող ես կարծել, որ խոսքը ուրիշ մարդու մասին է, ջանդամ թե Սինայան կոդեքսի Գործք 11:26-ում քրիստոնյա բառի փոխարեն քրեստոնյա չի գործածված:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ապացույցներ ունե՞ս, որ դա ավելացրած է , թե՞ սրան ապացույց պետք չի ...
> 
> Դատարկ արդարացումներ, ձեզ ինչ էլ ասեն , դուք ձերը պիտի ասեք,  դրա համար վարվի ինչպես ուզում ես , բայց ուրիշի հավատքը մի ճնշիր քո *դատարկաբանություններով*


Ապեր մի հատ էլ կոռռեկտության սահմանն անցար կարող ա աստված էլ քեզ չփրկի: Քեզ հանդուրժող քրիստոնյաի վայել պահի: Ինքդ էս դատարկաբանում:

----------

Skeptic (02.09.2011), Արէա (02.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, հռոմեացիների համար Հիսուսը օգոստափառ կայսեր դիմաց մեղմ ասած ոչ ոք էր: Ուստի «տվյալ տրամաչափի մարդ» հասկացությունը խիստ վիճարկելի է, ու բնականաբար Հիսուսը հռոմեացի պատմիչների կողմից հիշատակվում է, որպես կայսրության մի ծայրամասում խժդժություններ առաջացրած աղանդավոր: Ասենք Գայոս Տրանքվիլիոսի/Սվետոնիոսի/ *«Կայսրերի կյանքի մասին»* կամ ոնց ասում են «12 կեսարների կյանքը» գործում գրում ա՝
> 
> «Iudaeos impulsore Chresto assidue tumultuantis Roma expulit.»
> «Since the Jews constantly made disturbances at the instigation of Chrestus, he expelled them from Rome.»
> «Քանի որ հրեաները շարունակաբար անկարգություններ էին անում Քրեստոսի դրդմամբ, նա (կայսրը) արտաքսեց նրանց Հռոմից»
> 
> Նույնը հիշատակում ա Կտակարանը՝
> «...համաձայն Կղօդէոս կայսեր հրամանի, *որով բոլոր հրեաները Հռոմից պէտք է հեռանային։*» Գործք 18:2
> 
> Հա, դու կարող ես կարծել, որ խոսքը ուրիշ մարդու մասին է, ջանդամ թե Սինայան կոդեքսի Գործք 11:26-ում քրիստոնյա բառի փոխարեն քրեստոնյա չի գործածված:


Չէ ստեղ խոսքը գնում ա փոթորիկներ հանդարտեցնող, ջուրը գինի սարքող, մեռածներին հարթություն տվող մարդու մասին: Նրան չէին կարող անտեսել ոչ ոք ու չպիտի որ էդքան հատ ու կենտ ու կասկածելի հիշատակումներ լինեին: Արքիմեդը ընդամենը կատապուլտաներ ա սարքել ու մի քանի բնական երևույթների սահմանում ա տվել, բայց նայի քանի հազարամյակ ա իրա մասին որպես հրաշագործ են խոսում ու տոննայով հիշատակումներ կան: Ինձ թվում ա որ նման հրաշքները պետք ա բոլոր պատմաբանները հատորներով նկարագեին:

----------

Skeptic (02.09.2011), VisTolog (02.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չէ ստեղ խոսքը գնում ա փոթորիկներ հանդարտեցնող, ջուրը գինի սարքող, մեռածներին հարթություն տվող մարդու մասին: Նրան չէին կարող անտեսել ոչ ոք ու չպիտի որ էդքան հատ ու կենտ ու կասկածելի հիշատակումներ լինեին: Արքիմեդը ընդամենը կատապուլտաներ ա սարքել ու մի քանի բնական երևույթների սահմանում ա տվել, բայց նայի քանի հազարամյակ ա իրա մասին որպես հրաշագործ են խոսում ու տոննայով հիշատակումներ կան: Ինձ թվում ա որ նման հրաշքները պետք ա բոլոր պատմաբանները հատորներով նկարագեին:


Ո՞ր պատմաբանները, նրանք ովքեր հավատում էին Յուպիտերին, Մարսին, Նեպտունին ու մյուս աստվածներին, այն դեպքում, երբ հրաշքներ գործողը խոսում էր մի Աստծո մասին:
Թե՞ նրանք, որոնց համար Հիսուսն աղանդավոր ու կախարդ էր և ով խաչ բարձրացվեց նրանց օրենքներով: Նրանց ժառանգները դեռ սպասում են «իսկական» Մեսիային:
Արի խոստովանի, որ նման բանը ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռք չէր տալիս: :Dntknw:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ո՞ր պատմաբանները, նրանք ովքեր հավատում էին Յուպիտերին, Մարսին, Նեպտունին ու մյուս աստվածներին, այն դեպքում, երբ հրաշքներ գործողը խոսում էր մի Աստծո մասին:
> Թե՞ նրանք, որոնց համար Հիսուսն աղանդավոր ու կախարդ էր և ով խաչ բարձրացվեց նրանց օրենքներով: Նրանց ժառանգները դեռ սպասում են «իսկական» Մեսիային:
> Արի խոստովանի, որ նման բանը ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռք չէր տալիս:


Արշ, իսկ ճի՞շտ ես համարում էն, որ Քրիստոսի պատմական անձ լինել-չլինելու հանգամանքն ուսումնասիրողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը կամ աստվածաբաններ էին, կամ նման կազմակերպությունների կողմից վարձատրվող անձինք:

----------

Varzor (05.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արշ, իսկ ճի՞շտ ես համարում էն, որ Քրիստոսի պատմական անձ լինել-չլինելու հանգամանքն ուսումնասիրողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը կամ աստվածաբաններ էին, կամ նման կազմակերպությունների կողմից վարձատրվող անձինք:


Իմ ճիշտ համարելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի, Գագ: :Unsure: 
Մեկը դու կյանքդ (կամ դրա մի հատվածը) նվիրի Իր պատմականությունը հերքելուն, կամ էլ վարձի մեկին, որ ինքը նույնն անի: :Pardon:  
Կասես, որ քեզ պետք չի, բա չե՞ս մտածում, որ քո նման մտածողները շատ են:

Հ.Գ. Ընդհանրապես ես ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, ուղղակի ուզում էի նշել, որ Էլմոյի մոտեցումը հնարավոր պատմական աղբյուրների աղքատությանը էդքան միանշանակ չի:

----------


## Skeptic

> Իմ ճիշտ համարելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի, Գագ:
> Մեկը դու կյանքդ (կամ դրա մի հատվածը) նվիրի Իր պատմականությունը հերքելուն, կամ էլ վարձի մեկին, որ ինքը նույնն անի: 
> Կասես, որ քեզ պետք չի, բա չե՞ս մտածում, որ քո նման մտածողները շատ են:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ընդհանրապես ես ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, ուղղակի ուզում էի նշել, որ Էլմոյի մոտեցումը հնարավոր պատմական աղբյուրների աղքատությանը էդքան միանշանակ չի:


Հնարավոր պատմական աղբյուրների աղքատությունը /իմա` սակավությունը/ ակնհայտ ա, այլ հարց ա դրանց պարունակությունը. ըստ էության` դրանցում ոչ մի հիմք չկա նորկտակարանային Հիսուսի գոյությունը ապացուցված համարելու: Ընդամենը կցկտուր տեղեկություններ են, ու "...We wield our criteria to get what we want...We all see what we expect to see and what we want to see...."  :Pardon: 

Մի խոսքով` սրանք եմ էս 2 օրը քչփորել.  :Jpit: 
*1*, *2*, *3*

----------


## հովարս

> Քեզ հանդուրժող քրիստոնյաի վայել պահի: Ինքդ էս դատարկաբանում:


մի քիչ որ տրամաբանես , կհասկանաս քո դատարկաբանությունները, իսկ թե ոնց կպահեմ ինձ՛ դա էլ իմ գործն է, ապե՛ր

----------


## Elmo

> մի քիչ որ տրամաբանես , կհասկանաս քո դատարկաբանությունները, իսկ թե ոնց կպահեմ ինձ՛ դա էլ իմ գործն է, ապե՛ր


հա էլի քո գործն ա: Առհասարակ ուզում ես գրագեր ու կոռեկտ մարդու պես պահի, կամ բռի ու անտակտ, բայց իմ ու քննարկման մնացած մասնակիցների հետ պարտավոր ես քեզ կոռեկտ պահել: Սա քո համար ինկվիզիցիայի դատարանը չի, կամ էլ ձեր հայաթը:

----------

Skeptic (03.09.2011), VisTolog (03.09.2011), Արէա (03.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Ո՞ր պատմաբանները, նրանք ովքեր հավատում էին Յուպիտերին, Մարսին, Նեպտունին ու մյուս աստվածներին, այն դեպքում, երբ հրաշքներ գործողը խոսում էր մի Աստծո մասին:
> Թե՞ նրանք, որոնց համար Հիսուսն աղանդավոր ու կախարդ էր և ով խաչ բարձրացվեց նրանց օրենքներով: Նրանց ժառանգները դեռ սպասում են «իսկական» Մեսիային:
> Արի խոստովանի, որ նման բանը ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռք չէր տալիս:


նայի: Wikipedia ում բոլոր հիշատակումները զբացեղնում են ընդամենը Հիսուսի մասին հոդվածի մի փոքրիկ խղճուկ հատվածը ու բոլորի տակ էլ գրած ա որ տեքստը հնարավոր է հետո ավելացվել է քրիստանյաների կողմից: Ու վերջում էլի նշում այն մասին, որ բոլոր հիշատակումները կամ ասեկոսեներից են կամ քրիստոնյաների խոսքերից: Այսինքն դեպքերի այպիսի լուսաբանում ինչպիսին անում են պատմաբանները մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում՝ այստեղ չկա:

----------

Skeptic (03.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հնարավոր պատմական աղբյուրների աղքատությունը /իմա` սակավությունը/ ակնհայտ ա, այլ հարց ա դրանց պարունակությունը. ըստ էության` դրանցում ոչ մի հիմք չկա նորկտակարանային Հիսուսի գոյությունը ապացուցված համարելու: Ընդամենը կցկտուր տեղեկություններ են, ու "...We wield our criteria to get what we want...We all see what we expect to see and what we want to see...."


Ճշմարիտ էր ասված վերջին միտքը: :Pardon: 





> Մի խոսքով` սրանք եմ էս 2 օրը քչփորել. 
> *1*, *2*, *3*


Մեկնակետը *էս ա՝* հղումներ դեպի հարակից հոդվածները: :Wink: 




> նայի: Wikipedia ում բոլոր հիշատակումները զբացեղնում են ընդամենը Հիսուսի մասին հոդվածի մի փոքրիկ խղճուկ հատվածը ու բոլորի տակ էլ գրած ա որ տեքստը հնարավոր է հետո ավելացվել է քրիստանյաների կողմից: Ու վերջում էլի նշում այն մասին, որ բոլոր հիշատակումները կամ ասեկոսեներից են կամ քրիստոնյաների խոսքերից: Այսինքն դեպքերի այպիսի լուսաբանում ինչպիսին անում են պատմաբանները մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում՝ այստեղ չկա:


Իսկ ես քեզ հարցնում եմ ի՞նչի պիտի ժամանակակիցների մոտ մի գլուխ հիշատակումներ լինեին Հիսուսի մասին, ո՞ր հիմքի վրա: :Unsure:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճշմարիտ էր ասված վերջին միտքը:


Իսկ նախորդների մեջ ի՞նչն էր սխալ:




> Մեկնակետը *էս ա՝* հղումներ դեպի հարակից հոդվածները:


Հոդվածները կարդալուց ես սկզբից եմ սկսում ու գնում եմ դեպի վերջ:  :Sad: 
ԱյսինքնՍ` վերնագրերի տակի ծանոթագրություններն էլ եմ, բնականաբար, կարդում:  :Pardon:  






> Իսկ ես քեզ հարցնում եմ ի՞նչի պիտի ժամանակակիցների մոտ մի գլուխ հիշատակումներ լինեին Հիսուսի մասին, ո՞ր հիմքի վրա:


Հետաքրքիր ա, էն ամբոխների մեջ, ովքեր իրա քարոզները լսում էին, ոչ մի հատ գրել իմացող կամ էդպիսի ծանոթ ունեցող մարդ չկա՞ր:  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հետաքրքիր ա, էն ամբոխների մեջ, ովքեր իրա քարոզները լսում էին, ոչ մի հատ գրել իմացող կամ էդպիսի ծանոթ ունեցող մարդ չկա՞ր:


 :Wacko: 

Գագ, սորրի, բայց ժամավաճառությունը իմ հոբբիներից չի, ու չեմ պատրաստվում անպտուղ էջեր լրացնել: Իմ ասածն ուղղակի էն էր, որ սխալ ա պնդել, որ եթե Հիսուսը եղել ա, ուրեմն Ամերիկայի հնդկացիներից մինչև Ավստրալիայի աբորիգենների գրավոր աղբյուրներում պիտի հիշատակված լիներ: Կայսրության մեջ չի կարելի Հիսուսի գործունեությունը ինչ-որ արտասովոր բան համարել (հռոմեացիների ու մովսեսականների համար): 
Թե չէ ձեր իրավունք ա հավատալ կամ չէ, ոնց ասում են. «Իսկ արդ՝ եթէ չէր հաւատացեալ ոմանց, մի՞թէ անհաւատութիւն նոցա զԱստուծոյ հաւատսն խափանէ՞ր. քա՛ւ լիցի»: :Pardon:

----------

Արէա (03.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Գագ, սորրի, բայց ժամավաճառությունը իմ հոբբիներից չի, ու չեմ պատրաստվում անպտուղ էջեր լրացնել: Իմ ասածն ուղղակի էն էր, որ սխալ ա պնդել, որ եթե Հիսուսը եղել ա, ուրեմն Ամերիկայի հնդկացիներից մինչև Ավստրալիայի աբորիգենների գրավոր աղբյուրներում պիտի հիշատակված լիներ:


Բայց ինչի՞ ես չափազանցացնում:  :Dntknw: 




> Կայսրության մեջ չի կարելի Հիսուսի գործունեությունը ինչ-որ արտասովոր բան համարել (հռոմեացիների ու մովսեսականների համար):


Հազարավոր (կարծեմ` 5000) մարդկանց մի քիչ հացով ու մի քանի ձկներով կերակրելը, էդքան մարդու բուժելը ու, վերջապես, 3 մեռելների հարություն տալը արտասովո՞ր չի:  :Shok: 




> Թե չէ ձեր իրավունք ա հավատալ կամ չէ, ոնց ասում են. «Իսկ արդ՝ եթէ չէր հաւատացեալ ոմանց, մի՞թէ անհաւատութիւն նոցա զԱստուծոյ հաւատսն խափանէ՞ր. քա՛ւ լիցի»:


 :Pardon:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> հա էլի քո գործն ա: Առհասարակ ուզում ես գրագեր ու կոռեկտ մարդու պես պահի, կամ բռի ու անտակտ, բայց իմ ու քննարկման մնացած մասնակիցների հետ պարտավոր ես քեզ կոռեկտ պահել:


Դու երևի այդ բառի իմաստն էլ չես հասկանում, ցույց տուր , թե ինչն է անկոռեկտ.

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ես քեզ հարցնում եմ ի՞նչի պիտի ժամանակակիցների մոտ մի գլուխ հիշատակումներ լինեին Հիսուսի մասին, ո՞ր հիմքի վրա:


էն հիմքի վրա որ էդ մարդը ծովի վրայով քայլում ա, ջուրը գինի ա սարքում, մեռյալներին հարություն ա տալիս, հիվանդներին ա բժշկում: Մենակ դա բավարար ա որ ցանկացած անկյունում գտնենք հիշատակություններ էդ մասին:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), Skeptic (03.09.2011), VisTolog (03.09.2011), Աթեիստ (04.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Դու երևի այդ բառի իմաստն էլ չես հասկանում, ցույց տուր , թե ինչն է անկոռեկտ.


դատարկաբանություն արտահայտությունը կենկրետ: Ես էստեղ շատ լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում բոլոր քննարկման մասնակիցներին ու նրանց կողմից արտահայտված կարծիներին: Ու ոչ մեկի ասածը դատարկաբանություն չեմ որակավորում ու նման արտահայտություններ չեմ անում: Նայի քո կարծիքները չեմ կիսում, բայց քո հավատքն ու քո մեկնաբանությունները հարգում եմ: Առարկում եմ, խնդրում եմ փաստարկներ բերես, համոզիչ չեմ համարում, բայց երբեք քեզ դատարկաբանությամբ զբաղվողի տեղ չեմ դրել ու քո մտքերը դատարկաբանություն չեմ համարել:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. քննարկման մասնակիցներին կոչ եմ անում հարգել դիմացինի սեփական կարծիք ունենալու ու արտահայտելու իրավունքն և թեման չխցանել անձնական բնույթի գրառումներով: Շարունակվելու դեպքում նման գրառումների հեղինակները կտուգանվեն:*

----------


## հովարս

> : Նայի քո կարծիքները չեմ կիսում, բայց քո հավատքն ու քո մեկնաբանությունները հարգում եմ: Առարկում եմ, խնդրում եմ փաստարկներ բերես, համոզիչ չեմ համարում, բայց երբեք քեզ դատարկաբանությամբ զբաղվողի տեղ չեմ դրել ու քո մտքերը դատարկաբանություն չեմ համարել:


Ես էլ քեզ եմ խնդրում որ կոնկրետ հարցեր տաս (առանց ծաղրանքի) , իսկ ես կփորձեմ  իմացածիս չափով պատասխանել

----------


## հովարս

> էն հիմքի վրա որ էդ մարդը ծովի վրայով քայլում ա, ջուրը գինի ա սարքում, մեռյալներին հարություն ա տալիս, հիվանդներին ա բժշկում: Մենակ դա բավարար ա որ ցանկացած անկյունում գտնենք հիշատակություններ էդ մասին:


Շատ հիշատակություններ կան , օրինակ 12 Առաքյալների գրերը, մյուս աշակերտների գրերը , որոշ Կայսրերի նամակները, մի քանի պատմիչների հիշատակումները, քրիստոնյաների ''սնկի պես ծլելը'' հենց ամենավառ ապացույցն է, անգամ Ղուրանում ասվում է Յիսուսի՝ Մարիայի որդու մասին: Սրանք բոլորը ապացույցներ չե՞ն, և հետո մի մոռացիր թշնամիներին էլ, որոնք մինչև այսօր փորձում են ամեն բան վերացնել, ջնջել և աղավաղել:
Եթե մի բան սուտ է , չկա, գոյություն չունի, ապա ինչի՞ դեմ են պայքարում, այդ պայքարի իմաստը ո՞րն է:

Խորհրդային տարիներին չպայքարեցին բուդիզմի դեմ , մուսուլմանների դեմ , չգիտեմ էլ ինչ կրոն կար Ռուսաստանում, չքանդեցին մզկիթները ու տաճարները, բայց պայքարում էին քրիստոնեության դեմ և քանդում էին եկեղեցիները, սպանում և աքսորում էին քրիտոնյաներին:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես էլ քեզ եմ խնդրում որ կոնկրետ հարցեր տաս (առանց ծաղրանքի) , իսկ ես կփորձեմ  իմացածիս չափով պատասխանել


Եթե ծաղրելու նպատակունենայի, թեման զվարճալի բաժնումկ բացեի: Ես լուրջ եմ հարցերս տալի ու լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում պատասխաններրին: Զավեշտալին էն հակասություններն են, որ տեսնում եմ գրվածքներում: Իսկ կոնկրետ հարց տվել եմ մի քանի հատ:
Աստված բարի է՞, թե՞ դաժան:
Ներողամիտ է՞, թե՞ հիշաչար ու վրեժխնդիր:
Ամենակարող է՞, թե՞ կան բաներ որոնք անելու համար պարտադիր զոհ է պահանջվում:
Աստված ադեկվատ է՞, թե՞ մեկի գործած մեղքի համար լրիվ այլ անմեղ մարդու կարող է պատժել:
Հիմա կոնկրետ պատճառները, որտեղ առաջացել են էդ հարցերը:

Եթե աստված բարի է, ապա ինչու է մի քանի անգամ գենոցիդ արել:
Եթե ներողամիտ է, ապա ինչու Սավուղի երեխուն սպանեց, Մովսեսի քրոջը մի թեթև բողոքելու համար բորոտացրեց, Մովսեսին անիծեց, որ իրա հողը չտեսնի:
Եթե ամենակարող է, ապա ինչու պարզապես չներեց մարդու մեղքերը, այլ իրա որդուն ուղարկեց խաչվելու:
Եթե ադեկվատ է, ապա ինչու՞ փարավոնի հաստագլխության դիմաց եգիպտոսի ժողովրդի վրա 10 աղետներ ուղարկեց, որոնցից մեկը ոչնչում մեղք չունեցող նորածինների մահն էր:

----------

Skeptic (04.09.2011), Varzor (05.09.2011), VisTolog (04.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Շատ հիշատակություններ կան , օրինակ 12 Առաքյալների գրերը, մյուս աշակերտների գրերը , որոշ Կայսրերի նամակները, մի քանի պատմիչների հիշատակումները, քրիստոնյաների ''սնկի պես ծլելը'' հենց ամենավառ ապացույցն է, անգամ Ղուրանում ասվում է Յիսուսի՝ Մարիայի որդու մասին: Սրանք բոլորը ապացույցներ չե՞ն, և հետո մի մոռացիր թշնամիներին էլ, որոնք մինչև այսօր փորձում են ամեն բան վերացնել, ջնջել և աղավաղել:
> Եթե մի բան սուտ է , չկա, գոյություն չունի, ապա ինչի՞ դեմ են պայքարում, այդ պայքարի իմաստը ո՞րն է:
> 
> Խորհրդային տարիներին չպայքարեցին բուդիզմի դեմ , մուսուլմանների դեմ , չգիտեմ էլ ինչ կրոն կար Ռուսաստանում, չքանդեցին մզկիթները ու տաճարները, բայց պայքարում էին քրիստոնեության դեմ և քանդում էին եկեղեցիները, սպանում և աքսորում էին քրիտոնյաներին:


Խոսքը ռելիգիոզ հիշատակությունների մասին չի: Իսկ մնացած նամակներից կամ մի 2 պատմաբանների հիշատակություններից քաղած փոքրիկ, ախքատիկ տեղեկությունները նման մարդու համար բավականին քիչ են: Մանավանդ որ դրանց մեծամասնությունը պարզապես քննադատությունների հեղեղի տակ չեն դիմանում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թշնամիների կողմից հիշատակությունը վերացնելու փորձերին, ասեմ որ դա երբեք չի աշխատել: Միշտ մարդիկ թաքուն գրել ու պահել են էն, ինչը որ հզեր հակառակորդները ուզեցել են վերացնեն: Վերցրու Քսերքսեսի ու Լեոնիդուսի օրինակը, երբ Քսերքսեսը խոստանում ա վերացնել բոլոր հիշատակումները Լեոնիդուսի մասին, որ ոչ ոք չիմանա, թե 300 սպարտացիները պարսկական հզոր բանակին ու արքայից արքա Քսերքսեսին ոնց են ծնկի բերել: Բայց անցել ա հազարամյակներ ու պատմությունը կա:

Վերցնենք մի ուրիշ դեպք, որը չի եղել, բայց պատմությունը բոլորը գիտեն: Հոմերոսի Իլիականը ու Աքիլեսը: Ոչ ոք չգիտի էլ իրականում եղել ա Աքիլես թե չէ: Բայց մենակ զարմանալի մարտիկի մասին հիշատակությունը աննկատ չի մնացել ոչ ոքի կողմից ու իրա մասին մինչև հիմա մանրամասն խոսումու պատմում են: Կամ Անտարկտիդան, որ էլի ոչ մեկ չգիտի եղել ա թե չէ, բայց մենակ Պլատոնի նկարագրությունը բոլորին արդեն ասում ա թե Անտարկտիդան ինչ ա եղել:

Հիմա պատկերացրա իսկական մարդ, որը Հիսուսն ա ու էդքան հրաշքներ ա գործում: Իրա մասին պետք ա ամեն քարի տակից մագաղաթներ գտնեինք ու արձանագրություններ: Նկարներ պետք ա լինեին, երգեր պետք ա գրված լինեին, ներկայացումներ պետք ա բեմականացված լինեին: Բայց ամեն ինչ ավելի ուշ ա սկսվել: Շատ ու շատ ավելի ուշ: Ժամանակակիցները բան չգիտեն էդմիանգամայն իրական մարդու մասին: Բայց Աքիլեսի մասին բոլորը գիտեին: Զարմանալու չի՞:

----------

Skeptic (04.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հիմա պատկերացրա իսկական մարդ, որը Հիսուսն ա ու էդքան հրաշքներ ա գործում: Իրա մասին պետք ա ամեն քարի տակից մագաղաթներ գտնեինք ու արձանագրություններ: Նկարներ պետք ա լինեին, երգեր պետք ա գրված լինեին, ներկայացումներ պետք ա բեմականացված լինեին: Բայց ամեն ինչ ավելի ուշ ա սկսվել: Շատ ու շատ ավելի ուշ: Ժամանակակիցները բան չգիտեն էդմիանգամայն իրական մարդու մասին: Բայց Աքիլեսի մասին բոլորը գիտեին: Զարմանալու չի՞:


Դու ամեն բանին անուն ես կպցնում, որ քո ասածով լինի, թող լինի, եթե դա քեզ հանգստություն է տալիս, բայց դա ճիշտը չի,

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե ծաղրելու նպատակունենայի, թեման զվարճալի բաժնումկ բացեի: Ես լուրջ եմ հարցերս տալի ու լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում պատասխաններրին: Զավեշտալին էն հակասություններն են, որ տեսնում եմ գրվածքներում: Իսկ կոնկրետ հարց տվել եմ մի քանի հատ:
> Աստված բարի է՞, թե՞ դաժան:
> Ներողամիտ է՞, թե՞ հիշաչար ու վրեժխնդիր:
> Ամենակարող է՞, թե՞ կան բաներ որոնք անելու համար պարտադիր զոհ է պահանջվում:
> Աստված ադեկվատ է՞, թե՞ մեկի գործած մեղքի համար լրիվ այլ անմեղ մարդու կարող է պատժել:


Կոնկրետ պատսխան
Աստված բարի է իր արարածների հանդեպ, դաժան է մեղքի հանդեպ:
Աստված ներողամիտ է ապաշխարողի հանդեպ, վրեժխնդիր է հպարտների հանդեպ:
Աստված ամենակարող է , և զոհը դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:
Հիմա մի քիչ զոհի մասին . Եդեմի պարտեզում Աստված Ադամին պատվեր տվեց , ասելով «Չուտես չարի և բարու գիտության ծառից, որ օրը ուտես կմեռնես»: Ադամը չհնազանդվեց և կերավ, բայց նա չմեռավ, ինչի՞, որովհետև Աստված նրա կյանքի փոխարեն անասուն մորթեց, սա եղավ առաջին զոհը , որը Աստված հաստատեց, մարդու կյանքի դիմաց անասուն զոհելով: Բայց մարդիկ այնքան չարացան և մեքեր գործեցին, որ Աստված որոշեց իր միածին Որդուն զոհաբերել, մի արդարով փրկել ողջ մարդկությունը:
Ահա և Աստծո սերը իր արարածների հանդեպ և բարությունը:
Աստված ադեկվատ  երկայնամիտ է և արդար,  երբեք մեկի սխալի համար մյուսին չի պատժում, իսկ քո բերած օրինակը Փարավոնի հետ կապված այդքան էլ այդպես չի: Ամբողջ Եգիպտոսը 400տարի տանջում էր Իսրաէլին, նրանց նորածին տղաներին սպանում էին և տաժանակիր աշխատանքով լծում: Հատուցումն էլ ստացան: Միակողմանի մի մոտեցիր հարցիդ:
Իսկ մնացած ինչի՞- ների պատասխանը գրված է Աստվածաշնչում, ես չկրկնեմ...




> որոնցից մեկը ոչնչում մեղք չունեցող նորածինների մահն էր:


Ոչ թե նորածիններին , այլ առաջնեկներին, սրանք տարբեր բաներ են, առաջնեկ կարող է լինել և 80տարեկանը:

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011), Varzor (05.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե ձեզ իրավունք եք տվել խոսելու քրիստոնեության դեմ, առավելևս ես ունեմ այդ իրավունքը խոսելու այդ սուտ ուսմունքներից, որոնք ի միջիայլոց կարդացել և ուսումնասիրել եմ (իհարկե ոչ այս նորաստեղծ հայկական ''սուրբ''գրքերը)


Քավ լիցի, ես չեմ խոսում քրիստոնեության դեմ, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ ես դրան չեմ հավատում ու համամիտ չեմ, բայց այն մարդիք, որոնք հավատում են ու իրենց կյանքի համար դա դրական է` տո շատ էլ լավ են անում, չուզողի աչքն էլ թող դուրս գա  :Jpit: 



> Կարո՞ղ ես ասել մինչև 90ական թվ ուր էին այդ ''գրքերը'',  իսկ նմանությո՜ւնը ... ... չեմ զարմանում: Եգիպտոսում էլ Փարավոնի առջև  նման նմանություններ եղան ...?


Հովարս ջան, ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ հազարամյակների պատմություն ունեցող գրքերի մասին դու նոր ես իմացել, ու դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանք նոր են գրված` վեդաները ու Ավեստան առնվազն 3000 տարվա պատմություն ունեն:
Ի դեպ հենց նույն 90-ականներին (91թ-ին) առաջին անգամ կարդացել եմ վեդաների հատվածներից մեկը` Բհագավատ գիտան, հայերեն լեզվով: Ի դեպ հենց այդ տարիներին էլ սկսեցին մոլեգնել տարբեր աղանդները, մասնավորապես Եհովայի վկաները: Եվ նրանց այն ժամանակվա քարոզի հիմքը հենց Աստվածաշնչյան այն դրվագներն էին, որոնց մասին այդքան էլ չեն սիրու խորանալ ՀԱԵ-ում:
Աստվածաշնչում տեղ գտած իրար "հակասող" և մարդկային տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից անհասկանալի հատվածները դարեր շարունակ հիմք են ծառայել բազմաթիվ աղանդների ստեղծման համար:
Հույնիսկ մի աղանդ է եղել Մանիականությունը` քրիստոնեության ու զրադաշտության և էլ չգիտեմ ինչի մի յուրորինակ խառնուրդ, որը դաժանորեն ճնշվել է ամբողջ ասիայում և եվրոպայում, սակայն 1000 տարուց ավել գոյություն է ունեցոլ, ամենաերկարը Չինաստանում, որտեղ էլ հենց կանգուն է մանիական մի վանք:

Ոնց զգում եմ, դու ճիշտ չես հասկացել իմ ասած նմանությունները: Օրինակ` Գիլգամեշը կարդացել ես? Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ ջրհեղեղի մասին պատմող ամենահին պահպանված գրավոր նյութն է  :Wink: 
Այնպես որ համեմատություններ անելու համար ավելի

----------

Sambitbaba (01.01.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ հիշատակություններ կան , օրինակ 12 Առաքյալների գրերը, մյուս աշակերտների գրերը , որոշ Կայսրերի նամակները, մի քանի պատմիչների հիշատակումները, քրիստոնյաների ''սնկի պես ծլելը'' հենց ամենավառ ապացույցն է, անգամ Ղուրանում ասվում է Յիսուսի՝ Մարիայի որդու մասին: Սրանք բոլորը ապացույցներ չե՞ն, և հետո մի մոռացիր թշնամիներին էլ, որոնք մինչև այսօր փորձում են ամեն բան վերացնել, ջնջել և աղավաղել:


Դե առաքյալներին իզուր ես վկայակոչում: Տեղին չի, քանի որ ոչ մի պատմական ապացույց չկա ավետարանիների կողմից գրավոր գործունեություն տանելու վերաբերյալ:
Իսկ Ղուրանի պահը վերջն էր  :Jpit:  Բա ոնց կարողա Ղուրանում մչհիշատակվեր, եթե Ղուրանի ու Աստվածաշնչի 90%-ը նույն բանն ա, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Հիսուսը (Իսան) մուսուլմանների մոտ ամենամեծ մարգարեն է:
Օրինակ ես հիշատակեցի Մովսես Խորենացուն  :Wink: 



> Եթե մի բան սուտ է , չկա, գոյություն չունի, ապա ինչի՞ դեմ են պայքարում, այդ պայքարի իմաստը ո՞րն է:


Փաստորեն ստի դեմ չեն պայքարում?



> Խորհրդային տարիներին չպայքարեցին բուդիզմի դեմ , մուսուլմանների դեմ , չգիտեմ էլ ինչ կրոն կար Ռուսաստանում, չքանդեցին մզկիթները ու տաճարները, բայց պայքարում էին քրիստոնեության դեմ և քանդում էին եկեղեցիները, սպանում և աքսորում էին քրիտոնյաներին:


Լիովին սխալվում ես` խորհրդային տարիներին պայքարեցին բոլոր կրոնների դեմ, ուղղակի մենք ավելի լավ գիտենք քրիստոնեության դեմ պայքարը, քանի որ այն անմիջականորեն մեզ հետ կապ ունի:
Քանդվել են նաև բազմաթիվ մզկիթներ ու բուդդայական տաճարներ: Այն, որ դու այդ մասին չգիտես, դեռ չի նշանակում որ դու ճիշտ ես  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.01.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Միշտ մարդիկ թաքուն գրել ու պահել են էն, ինչը որ հզեր հակառակորդները ուզեցել են վերացնեն:


Ճիշտ է, փորձել են պահպանել, բայց աեն ինչ չի, որ պահպանվել են: Համենայն դեպս ինֆորմացիա պահպանված չլինելը դեռ հիմք չի, որ այն չի եղել կամ էլ չկա:
Հերքքողական մի լինիր, ուղղակի ասենք, որ պահպանված ինֆորմացիան շատ սուղ է և ոչ բավարար հիմնավոր համարվելու համար:



> Կամ *Անտարկտիդան*, որ էլի ոչ մեկ չգիտի եղել ա թե չէ, բայց մենակ Պլատոնի նկարագրությունը բոլորին արդեն ասում ա թե Անտարկտիդան ինչ ա եղել:


Երևի *Ատանտիդան*  :Wink: 



> Հիմա պատկերացրա իսկական մարդ, որը Հիսուսն ա ու էդքան հրաշքներ ա գործում: Իրա մասին պետք ա ամեն քարի տակից մագաղաթներ գտնեինք ու արձանագրություններ: Նկարներ պետք ա լինեին, երգեր պետք ա գրված լինեին, ներկայացումներ պետք ա բեմականացված լինեին: Բայց ամեն ինչ ավելի ուշ ա սկսվել: Շատ ու շատ ավելի ուշ: Ժամանակակիցները բան չգիտեն էդմիանգամայն իրական մարդու մասին: Բայց Աքիլեսի մասին բոլորը գիտեին: Զարմանալու չի՞:


Է նույն ձևով ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատմական հիշատակություն չկա ոչ պակաս հրաշքներ գործած Բուդդայի ու Կրիշնայի մասին: Միակ աղբյուրները սուրբ գրերն են: Հիմա ինչ? ոչ մի կրոնական գրքի չի կարելի հավատալ զուտ պատմագրական առումով? Ու եթե չենք ընդունում, որ ավետարանիչները լիքը հիշատակություններ են թողել, ապա էլ ում հավատանք? Օրինակ` մաշտոցի մասին գրել է նրա աակերտ Կորյունը: Հիմա եթե կորյունին չհավատանք, ապա ստացվում է, որ Մաշտոցի մասին այլևս ոչ մի լուրջ ու հիմնավոր հիշատակություն չկա` Մաշտոց չի եղել:  :Shok: 
Տրամաբանական ոչ ճիշտ մոտեցում է: Եթե գոյություն ունեցող աղբյուրները ակնհայտ պատճառներով կրոնականացվել են (դարձել է Նոր Կտակարան) ու հերքում ենք կրոնականը, ապա այլ աղբյոր չի մնում: Բայց Աստվածաշնչի պատմագրական փաստերն այնքան շատ են, որ դժվար է հերքել այն փաստը, որ այն բավականին տեղեկություններ է տալիս ինչպես նախքան Հիսուս եղած մարդկանց մասին, այնպես էլ Հիսուսի մասին, ու նրանից մի փոքր հետո:
Այն մարդիք, որոնք կասկածի տակ են դնում Աստվածաշնչի այս կամ այն պատմագրական դիպվածների իսկությունը նույն կերպ են վարվում, ինչ Խորենացու հանդեպ "էս մասը ճիշտ է, իսկ էս մասը հորինված":
Բայց սա տրամաբանական մոտեցում է, եթե "հորինված" լինելը ապացուցվում է: Ոչ մի ապացույց չկա, որ Հիսուս չի եղել: Մարդիք ասում են "եղել է": Իսկ ով որ ասում է, որ "չի եղել" հենց նա էլ պետք է ապացուցի:

----------

Elmo (05.09.2011), Sambitbaba (01.01.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հիմա մի քիչ զոհի մասին . Եդեմի պարտեզում Աստված Ադամին պատվեր տվեց , ասելով «Չուտես չարի և բարու գիտության ծառից, որ օրը ուտես կմեռնես»: Ադամը չհնազանդվեց և կերավ, բայց նա չմեռավ, ինչի՞, որովհետև *Աստված նրա կյանքի փոխարեն անասուն մորթեց*, սա եղավ առաջին զոհը , որը Աստված հաստատեց, մարդու կյանքի դիմաց անասուն զոհելով:


Էս մոմենտը հորինված մեկնաբանության արդյունք է, Աստվածաշնչում ուղղակիորեն նման բան չկա գրված: Ընդամենը գրված է, որ Աստված Ադամին և Եվային կենդանիների մաշկից հագուստ կարեց ու հագցրեց: Եվ դա հիմա մեկնաբանվում է, որ պես առաջին զոհաբերություն: Անհիմն է:
Ստացվում է, որ փրկության համար միևնույն է զոհ էր պահանջվում: Սա մեկնաբանվում է այսպես.
Քանի որ Աստծո խոսքը անբեկելի է, ուստի պատժից հնարավոր չէ խուսափել, ուղղակի հին օրենքի համաձայն, մեկը պետք է մեռնի, որպեսզի "քվիտ լինի"` մահվան դատապարտվածը չմեռնի:
Ինչ-որ չի կպնում: Ոչխարի (օրինակի համար եմ ասում` հաստատ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կենդանի է մորթվել  :Jpit:  ) ու Ադամի մեջ այդ առումով տարբերություն չկար?

Հ.Գ.
Բայց մեկա` հալալ է քեզ, բավականին պարզ և հաստատակամ ես քո հավատքի մեջ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), յոգի (15.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Կոնկրետ պատսխան
> Աստված բարի է իր արարածների հանդեպ, դաժան է մեղքի հանդեպ:
> Աստված ներողամիտ է ապաշխարողի հանդեպ, վրեժխնդիր է հպարտների հանդեպ:
> Աստված ամենակարող է , և զոհը դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:
> Հիմա մի քիչ զոհի մասին . Եդեմի պարտեզում Աստված Ադամին պատվեր տվեց , ասելով «Չուտես չարի և բարու գիտության ծառից, որ օրը ուտես կմեռնես»: Ադամը չհնազանդվեց և կերավ, բայց նա չմեռավ, ինչի՞, որովհետև Աստված նրա կյանքի փոխարեն անասուն մորթեց, սա եղավ առաջին զոհը , որը Աստված հաստատեց, մարդու կյանքի դիմաց անասուն զոհելով: Բայց մարդիկ այնքան չարացան և մեքեր գործեցին, որ Աստված որոշեց իր միածին Որդուն զոհաբերել, մի արդարով փրկել ողջ մարդկությունը:
> Ահա և Աստծո սերը իր արարածների հանդեպ և բարությունը:
> Աստված ադեկվատ  երկայնամիտ է և արդար,  երբեք մեկի սխալի համար մյուսին չի պատժում, իսկ քո բերած օրինակը Փարավոնի հետ կապված այդքան էլ այդպես չի: Ամբողջ Եգիպտոսը 400տարի տանջում էր Իսրաէլին, նրանց նորածին տղաներին սպանում էին և տաժանակիր աշխատանքով լծում: Հատուցումն էլ ստացան: Միակողմանի մի մոտեցիր հարցիդ:
> Իսկ մնացած ինչի՞- ների պատասխանը գրված է Աստվածաշնչում, ես չկրկնեմ...
> 
> ...


1. Զոհի պահը էլի չհասկացա: Դժվար է՞ր ամենակարող էակի համար մի հատ հայտարարություն տարածեր(հրեշտակների կամ մարգարեների միջոցով, ոնց որ ինքը սիրում ա անել) որ ժողովուրդ ջան էսօրվանից լավ մարդիկ կներվեն, վատերը՝ էլի կմնան դժոխքի փայ: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր էր, որ Հիսուսին տենց դաժանաբար խաչելու ուղարկեր: Ես ինձ վատ եմ զգում օրինակ, որ էդ մարդուն իմ փրկվելու համար խաչել են: Դրանից ոչ իմ խելքն ա ավելացել, ոչ բարությունս, մի բան էլ մեղավոր եմ զգում իմ չարած մեղքի համար: Հո ես չե՞մ խնձորը կերել: Դա լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ էր արել:

2. Ադամը անմեղսունակ  ու միամիտ արարած էր, ինքը սկի չէր հասկանում տկլոր լինելը ամոթ ա: Լավ ա աստվածաշնչում ա գրված որ մարդը ի սկզբանե անմեղ էր: Հիմա անմեղսունակ մեկը քյալ քյալ գնացել խնձոր ա կերել առանց հասկանալու ու առանց գիտակցելու: Բռնել ու սաղ սերունդին կզցնել հազարամյակներո՞վ: Դա քո համար իմաստուն քայլ ա՞: Ոնց 1 տարեկան երեխեն հիվանդանոցի էլեկտրական վահանակի վրա աղաջուր լցնի ու արդյունքում հիվանդանոցը զրկվի հոսանքից, մի 50 մարդ էլ մահանան, որովհետև կյանքի ապահովման սարքերը հոսանքազրկման պատճառով անջատվել են: Հիմա անց 100 տարի էդ երեխու սերունդներին դնեն ու դատեն ամեն: Սաղին մեղադրեն բնածին մեսավորության մեջ: Բայց ոչ մեկ չասի այ ախպեր ջան բա էդ հյուրանոցի էլ. վահանակի մոտ երեխեն աղաջուրը ձեռքին ի՞նչ էր անում: Կամ ինչի՞ հիվանդանոցը չուներ ռեզերվ հոսանքամատակարարում, կամ ինչի՞ էր վահանակը բաց: Կամ էլ որ ավելի տրամաբանական ա *էրեխեն շատ գիտե՞ր ինչ ա անում:*

3. մեկի մեղքի դիմաց մյուսին չպատժելու մասին: Սավուղի մեղքի դիմաց իրա ներածին երեխեն պատժվե՞ց: Փարավոնի առաջնեկը նորածին չէ՞ր: Ամաղեկացիների նորածինները մեղավոր է՞ին: Սոդոմում ու Գոմորում նորածիններ չկայի՞ն:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), Tig (05.09.2011), VisTolog (05.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> 3. մեկի մեղքի դիմաց մյուսին չպատժելու մասին: Սավուղի մեղքի դիմաց իրա ներածին երեխեն պատժվե՞ց: Փարավոնի առաջնեկը նորածին չէ՞ր: Ամաղեկացիների նորածինները մեղավոր է՞ին: Սոդոմում ու Գոմորում նորածիններ չկայի՞ն:


Սա ևս մեկ ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ նկարագրված է հրեաների աստվածը, որը նրանց համար ազգեր եր բնաջնջում, քաղաքներ քանդում: Զուտ "պանջհուդիզմ"-ի լավ մոտեցում` "աստված է այդպես արել ու կամեցել": Ժիդերը ինչպես միշտ վրեքից քցում են  :LOL:

----------

Tig (05.09.2011), յոգի (15.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> 1. Զոհի պահը էլի չհասկացա:...
> 
> 2. Ադամը անմեղսունակ  ու միամիտ արարած էր, ...
> 
> 3. մեկի մեղքի դիմաց մյուսին չպատժելու մասին...:


Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, ցույց տուր մեկին , որ անմեղ է ... մենակ թե նորից չասես, բա նորածինները՞, ...: Նորածնին ո՞վ է ստել սովորեցնում, որ հենց սկսում է խոսել , ստում է

----------

eduard30 (05.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Սա ևս մեկ ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ նկարագրված է հրեաների աստվածը, որը նրանց համար ազգեր եր բնաջնջում, քաղաքներ քանդում: Զուտ "պանջհուդիզմ"-ի լավ մոտեցում` "աստված է այդպես արել ու կամեցել": Ժիդերը ինչպես միշտ վրեքից քցում են


 :Ok: Դա ևս մեկ ապացույց է , որ Աստված արդար է

----------


## Varzor

> Դա ևս մեկ ապացույց է , որ Աստված արդար է


ՄԻ գուցե հրեաների համար` այո, բայց ոչ մյուսների  :Wink: 
Ամեն ազգի աստված իր համար պետք է արդար լինի  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> ՄԻ գուցե հրեաների համար` այո, բայց ոչ մյուսների 
> Ամեն ազգի աստված իր համար պետք է արդար լինի


Դու ես ասում:
Երևի կասես Ադամն էլ էր հրեա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դու ես ասում:
> Երևի կասես Ադամն էլ էր հրեա:


Հայ էր:

----------


## Skeptic

> Հայ էր:


Չէ, որ հայ լիներ, օձի կաշվից կոշիկ կկարեր:  :Xeloq:

----------

VisTolog (05.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ՄԻ գուցե հրեաների համար` այո, բայց ոչ մյուսների 
> Ամեն ազգի աստված իր համար պետք է արդար լինի


Գիտե՞ս, երկնային դասակարգի մեջ  կան 9 դասեր, որոնցից մեկը կոչվում է պետություններ, բայց սրանք հրեշտակային դասեր են , ոչ թե աստվածներ: Աստված մեկն է և նա բոլորի համար է

----------


## Varzor

> Գիտե՞ս, երկնային դասակարգի մեջ  կան 9 դասեր, որոնցից մեկը կոչվում է պետություններ, բայց սրանք հրեշտակային դասեր են , ոչ թե աստվածներ: Աստված մեկն է և նա բոլորի համար է


Չէ, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի Հովարս ջան, իրականում ես գիտեմ, որ Աստված միակն է: Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ Աստվածաշնչի շատ և շատ հատվածներում նկարագրված է ոչ թե միակ ու ճշմարիտ Աստված, այլ  մեկ այլ գերբնական էակ (հրեշտակ, այլմոլորակային` ինչ անուն ուզում եք տվեք  :Wink: ), որին էլ հրեաները սկսել են անվանել Աստված, չիմանալով որ ափված են: Խափված են, քանի որ միակ և ճշմարիտ աստծո գաղափարը հրեաները պլեճ են արել այլ մոնոթեիստ ազգերից: Իրենք իրենց համար հարմար աստված են "ընտրել":

----------

VisTolog (05.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու ես ասում:
> Երևի կասես Ադամն էլ էր հրեա:


Նախ ասեմ, որ ադամը պետք չի մեծատառով գրել, դա ընդամենը նշանակում է մարդ: Իհարկէ ադամը չի կարող հրեա լինել, ոնց կարող է մարդը հրեա լինել  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, որ հայ լիներ, օձի կաշվից կոշիկ կկարեր:


Ծիծակ կոշիկներ: Խնձորն էլ փոխաբերական ա, Apple ֆիրմայի արտադրանքներից դրախտում օգտվելը արգելված էր  :LOL: 
Ի դեպ առաջնածին մարդու գաղափարը առկա է համարյա բոլոր կրոններում, մանավանդ համաշխարհային կրոններում: Ադամը հանդես է գալիս հուդայականությունում-քրստոնեությունում և իսլամում որպես առաջին մարդ:

----------


## Skeptic

*1.*
Ձմեռ: Ոչ մի փաթիլ ձյուն չկա: Վալոդը ահավոր ծարավ ա: Մոտենում ա ցայտաղբյուրին` ջուր խմելու, բայց քանի որ ձմեռ ա, հետևաբար ցայտաղբյուրը չի գործում: Վալոդը 159 հարկանի քֆուր ա տալիս, կռան (кувалда) վերցնում ու տալիս, ցայտաղբյուրը ջարդուփշուր անում, հողին հավասարացնում: => Վալոդը աննորմալ ա:



*2.*
Յաջորդ օրը, մինչ Բեթանիայից դուրս էին գալիս, Յիսուս քաղցած էր։ Եւ հեռուից մի տերեւալից թզենի տեսնելով՝ եկաւ, որ թերեւս նրա վրայ մի բան գտնի. եւ երբ նրան մօտեցաւ, ոչինչ չգտաւ, այլ միայն՝ տերեւ, որովհետեւ տակաւին թզի ժամանակը չէր։ Յիսուս խօսքը թզենուն ուղղեց եւ ասաց. «Էլ քեզնից ոչ ոք պտուղ չուտի յաւիտեան»։ Յաջորդ օրը, առաւօտեան, մինչ նոյն ճանապարհից էին անցնում, թզենին արմատից չորացած տեսան։ /Մարկ. 11:12-14, 11:20/



 :Pardon:

----------

Elmo (14.09.2011), Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), Varzor (05.09.2011), Արէա (06.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ծիծակ կոշիկներ: Խնձորն էլ փոխաբերական ա, Apple ֆիրմայի արտադրանքներից դրախտում օգտվելը արգելված էր


 :Hands Up:

----------

Starkiller (05.09.2011), Varzor (05.09.2011), VisTolog (05.09.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, ցույց տուր մեկին , որ անմեղ է ... մենակ թե նորից չասես, բա նորածինները՞, ...: Նորածնին ո՞վ է ստել սովորեցնում, որ հենց սկսում է խոսել , ստում է


Սուտ ասելու համար սպանում ե՞ն: Նախ սուտը դրսևորումներ ունիու տարբեր պատճառներ: Տպավորություն ստեղծելուց մինչև նյութական շահ: Ասենք եթե ես նվեր առնեմ ու թաքցնեմ ընկերոջիցս, որ ծնունդի օրը տամ: Ինքը մի բան կասկածի ու հարցնի, ես էլ ստեմ, թե տենց բան չկա դրա համար պետք ա սպանե՞ն ինձ:

հ.գ. մնացած հարցերին պատասխանի:

----------

Skeptic (14.09.2011), յոգի (14.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Սուտ ասելու համար սպանում ե՞ն: Նախ սուտը դրսևորումներ ունիու տարբեր պատճառներ: Տպավորություն ստեղծելուց մինչև նյութական շահ: Ասենք եթե ես նվեր առնեմ ու թաքցնեմ ընկերոջիցս, որ ծնունդի օրը տամ: Ինքը մի բան կասկածի ու հարցնի, ես էլ ստեմ, թե տենց բան չկա դրա համար *պետք ա սպանե՞ն ինձ:*
> հ.գ. մնացած հարցերին պատասխանի:


Բա ինչ պիտի անեն?  :LOL:  Ուղղակի բախտդ բերել է, որ Եգիպտոսում չես արել այդ ամենը, թե չէ նվերը բկիդ կմնար  :LOL: 
Դարդ մի արա, մենակ չէիր լինի, գոնե ես կողքիդ կլինեի  :LOL:  Գոնէ էդ Մովսեսի մռութին մի հատ վալ կհասցնեի  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Սուտ ասելու համար սպանում ե՞ն: Նախ սուտը դրսևորումներ ունիու տարբեր պատճառներ: Տպավորություն ստեղծելուց մինչև նյութական շահ: Ասենք եթե ես նվեր առնեմ ու թաքցնեմ ընկերոջիցս, որ ծնունդի օրը տամ: Ինքը մի բան կասկածի ու հարցնի, ես էլ ստեմ, թե տենց բան չկա դրա համար պետք ա սպանե՞ն ինձ:
> 
> հ.գ. մնացած հարցերին պատասխանի:


Չհասկացար, խոսքը ստի մասին չի և ոչ էլ՝ նորածնի, այլ նրա մասին, որ մարդը իր մեջ ունի մեղքը և նա մի օր այն օգտագործում է, գուցե էլի չհասկանաս ..., մնացած հարցերիդ պատասխանը սրա հետ է կապված

----------


## Varzor

> Չհասկացար, խոսքը ստի մասին չի և ոչ էլ՝ նորածնի, այլ նրա մասին, որ մարդը իր մեջ ունի մեղքը և նա մի օր այն օգտագործում է, գուցե էլի չհասկանաս ..., մնացած հարցերիդ պատասխանը սրա հետ է կապված


Հովարս ջան, համամիտ եմ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մեղքի վարձքը մահն է: բայց այս պարագայում կապ չունի, թե ինչպիսի մահը, ինչ պատճառներով?
Աստծո հրամանով սպանվելը մեղքի վարձք է? Չէ որ արդեն իսկ Աստծո հրամանով մարդը մահկանացու է` Ադամի մեղքն է իր վրա կրում: Այսինքն` Ադամական մեղքի համար սահմանվեց գերագույն պատիժը` մահը, ուստի մնացած բոլոր պատիճները չեն կարող դրանից առավել համարվել մարդու համար: Այդ պարագայում էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի Աստծո հրամանով մարդկանց սպանել? Արագացնում են պատժի իրականացումը?
Եվ հետո այստեղ պարադոքս կա: 
1. Աստված արգելում է սպանել, բայց սպանում է: Ընդ որում "մի սպանիր" արգելքի մեջ կոնկրետ չի նշում, որ դա վերաբերվում է միայն մարդկանց: Իսկ հրեշտակներին? Իսկ հրեաներին? Քանի մարդ սպանեցին հրեաները ուրիշի հողերը բառիս բուն իմաստով գրավելիս? Հո այդ ազգերը նրանց վրա չէին եկել? Բա ուր մնաց պատվիրանը? Փաստորեն Աստված պատվիրեց, որ հրեաները իր անունից խախտեն պատվիրաներից մեկը?
2. Ուրիշի ունեցածի վրա աչք մի գցիր: Բա ինչու էին հրեաները աչք գցել այլ ազգերի ունեցվածքի ու հողերի վրա? Անուն էլ դրել էին "աստված է խոստացել այդ հողերը` մենք `էլ վերցնում ենք":

Այս փաստերը նույնպես վկայում են, որ Աստվածաշնչյան օրենքները և պատվիրանները գործում էին միայն հրեական համայնքների շրջանակներում, իսկ դրանից դուրս` ուղղակի չկային:
Նույն սկզբունքով էլ մինչև հիմա ապրում են հրեաները, նաև մոնղոլները. մոնղելը մոնղոլին մի բան արեց` պատիժ, ուրիշին արեց` աչք են փակում:
Այսինքն` երկակի ստանդարտներ, ու այդպիսի երկակիություններ ամբողջ Աստվածաշնչում շատ-շատ են:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Skeptic (14.09.2011), Tig (14.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (14.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, համամիտ եմ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մեղքի վարձքը մահն է: բայց այս պարագայում կապ չունի, թե ինչպիսի մահը, ինչ պատճառներով?
> Աստծո հրամանով սպանվելը մեղքի վարձք է? Չէ որ արդեն իսկ Աստծո հրամանով մարդը մահկանացու է` Ադամի մեղքն է իր վրա կրում: Այսինքն` Ադամական մեղքի համար սահմանվեց գերագույն պատիժը` մահը, ուստի մնացած բոլոր պատիճները չեն կարող դրանից առավել համարվել մարդու համար:* Այդ պարագայում էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի Աստծո հրամանով մարդկանց սպանել? Արագացնում են պատժի իրականացումը?*


 Մարդուն սթափեցնելու համար:




> Աստված արգելում է սպանել, բայց սպանում է: Ընդ որում "մի սպանիր" արգելքի մեջ կոնկրետ չի նշում, որ դա վերաբերվում է միայն մարդկանց: Իսկ հրեշտակներին? Իսկ հրեաներին? Քանի մարդ սպանեցին հրեաները ուրիշի հողերը բառիս բուն իմաստով գրավելիս? Հո այդ ազգերը նրանց վրա չէին եկել? Բա ուր մնաց պատվիրանը? Փաստորեն Աստված պատվիրեց, որ հրեաները իր անունից խախտեն պատվիրաներից մեկը?  Ուրիշի ունեցածի վրա աչք մի գցիր: Բա ինչու էին հրեաները աչք գցել այլ ազգերի ունեցվածքի ու հողերի վրա? Անուն էլ դրել էին "աստված է խոստացել այդ հողերը` մենք `էլ վերցնում ենք":


Աստծու հրամանները կատարելը ես համարում եմ օրինավոր և արդարացի, իսկ չհնազանդվելը այդ հրամաններին՝ ինքնակործանում: Եւ ընդհանրապես իմ մոտեցումը Աստվածաշնչին այլ է, ձերը՝ այլ, դրա համար իմաստ չունի մեկս մյուսին համոզելու, դուք ձերն եք ընտրել ես էլ իմը: Աբրահամի, Իսահակի և Հակոբի Աստվածը նաև իմ Աստվածն է և օգնում է ինձ ամեն պարագայում, բայց ես հայ եմ:

----------

eduard30 (15.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մարդուն սթափեցնելու համար:
> Աստծու հրամանները կատարելը ես համարում եմ օրինավոր և արդարացի, իսկ չհնազանդվելը այդ հրամաններին՝ ինքնակործանում: Եւ ընդհանրապես իմ մոտեցումը Աստվածաշնչին այլ է ձերը՝ այլ, դրա համար իմաստ չունի մեկս մյուսին համոզելու, դուք ձերն եք ընտրել ես էլ իմը: Աբրահամի, Իսահակի և Հակոբի Աստվածը նաև իմ Աստվածն է և օգնում է ինձ ամեն պարագայում, բայց ես հայ եմ:


Այդ դեպքում ինչու ենք նզովում մարդասպաններին? Չէ որ նրանց ձռքով իրականանում է Աստծո կամքը` մարդը մեռնում է  :Pardon: 
Հովարս ջան ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ոչ թե ուզում եմ համոզել, այլ փորձում եմ քեզ հասկանալ, կամ գոնե միայն լսել քո կարծիքը ու իմանալ այն, քանի որ մենք ապրում ենք միասին նույն աշխարհում ու վատ չի լինի, որ մեկս մյուսին չվնասելու-չսահամանափակելու համար` կամքի ազատությունը չխլելու համար, կարողանանք իրար լսել, ինչու չէ նաև փորձենք հասկանալ:

Աստված Աբրահամինը չի, քանի որ նա Միակն է, ուստի բոլորինն է, անկախ իրենց կամքից, անկախ իրենց գիտելիքներից: Այ ուրիշ բան, որ Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված է ոչ այդ Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Աստվածը, այլ Եբրայացիների անկուշտ ու ագահ բնավորությանը հագուրդ տվող, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նրանց "բռի մեջ պահող" ինչ-որ յմի երևակայական կամ էլ մասսամբ իարակն կերպար, որը ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԼԻՆԵԼ ՄԻԱԿ և ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԸ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ինքն է այդպես ասում, կամ այդպես գրված է: Մինչև եբրայացիների "ծնվելը" բազմաթիվ ազգեր, այդ թվում նաև հին հայերը (արիները) գիտեին, որ կա Ամենայն Սկիզբն ու Ամենայն Ուժը, Ամենայն Բանականությունը: Իսկ աստվածները, ընդամենը այդ գերագույն էակի ևս մի տեսակ ստեղծագործություններն են:

Եթե աստվածաշունչը ավելի ուշադիր կարդաս, ապա շատ լավ կնկատես, որ Եբրայացիք իրենց աստծուն ահավոր անձնավորել են: Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, ապա իմ անձնական նշումներով կարող եմ սկսել հենց Ծննդոցից: Բայց քանի որ գիտեմ, որ քեզ հետաքրքիր չէ, ապա դա չեմ անի  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (14.09.2011), Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Skeptic (14.09.2011), Tig (14.09.2011), Արէա (14.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (14.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Այդ դեպքում ինչու ենք նզովում մարդասպաններին? Չէ որ նրանց ձռքով իրականանում է Աստծո կամքը` մարդը մեռնում է


Տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում, ի՞նչ համեմատություն ես անում



> Աստված Աբրահամինը չի, քանի որ նա Միակն է, ուստի բոլորինն է, անկախ իրենց կամքից, անկախ իրենց գիտելիքներից:


Գիտեմ, բայց նաև այն Աստվածը չի , որին դու ես ներկայացնում: Թե հրեաները ինչ են անում ու ծրագրում , դա իրենց պրոբլեմն է, Աստված այդտեղ գործ չունի




> ... ... ... ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԼԻՆԵԼ ՄԻԱԿ և ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԸ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ինքն է այդպես ասում, կամ այդպես գրված է: Մինչև եբրայացիների "ծնվելը" բազմաթիվ ազգեր, այդ թվում նաև հին հայերը (արիները) գիտեին, որ կա Ամենայն Սկիզբն ու Ամենայն Ուժը, Ամենայն Բանականությունը: Իսկ աստվածները, ընդամենը այդ գերագույն էակի ևս մի տեսակ ստեղծագործություններն են:


Մեկ աստված-կրակ, արև, լուսին, կամ ինչ-որ մարդու կողմից հորինված մի էակ, դեռ չի նշանակում ճիշտ աստվածպաշտություն ''միաստվածություն'': Ճշմարիտ Աստվածը Նա է, որին հավատացել է----> Աբրահամը, Հոբը, Նոյը, Ենովքը և ճանաչել է Ադամը

----------


## Varzor

> Մեկ աստված-կրակ, արև, լուսին, կամ ինչ-որ մարդու կողմից հորինված մի էակ, դեռ չի նշանակում ճիշտ աստվածպաշտություն ''միաստվածություն'': Ճշմարիտ Աստվածը Նա է, որին հավատացել է----> Աբրահամը, Հոբը, Նոյը, Ենովքը և ճանաչել է Ադամը


Ընենց ես ասում, ոնց որ հետներն եղած լինես տնաշեն  :Jpit: 
Այդ բոլորը անուններ չեն, այլ ընդհանրկան կերպարներ` Ադամ=մարդ, Աբրահամ=ժողովուրդերի հայր և այլն: Այսինքն, երբ կարդում ենք "Աստված ստեղծեց Ադամին", ապա ուղղակիորեն հասկանում ենք "Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն": կամ "Աբրահամը մեկ աստծո էր ահավատում" հասկանում ենք "ժողովուրդների հայրը` առաջին ժողովուրդը հավատում էր մեկ աստծու":
Ճիշտ ես, դիցարաններում կան նաև հորինովի կերպարներ, բայց հո բոորը հորինովի չեն? Ոնց կարող էին իրարից հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու ապրող, նույնիսկ տարբեր մայրցամաքներում ապրող մարդիք նույն բաները հորինել?
Սենց մի պատկերավոր օրինակ բերեմ` հին հայերը, արիները որպես գերագույն էակ և համայն Տիեզերքի արարիչ էին ընդունում մեկ էակի Ար (Աս)-Արարչին, իսկ ասենք Վահագնին ստեղծել էր Արը (Ասը), դրա համար էլ Վահագնը Աս-տուած=աստված էր` Ասի կողմից տրված: Եթե Աստվածաշնչյան տեսանկյունից նայենք, ապա կամ Վահագնը Աստծո որդիներից էր, կամ նրանցից ծնված հսկաներից կամ էլ հրեշտակներից մեկն էր: Դե հիմա ասա, որտեղ է այս պարագայում բազմաստվածությունը? Որտեղից ենք ենթադրում, որ հայերը չէին ընդունում ու երկրպագում միակ գերագույն արարչին?
բոլոր հին ասիական կրոնները (զրադաշտականություն, հինդուիզմ, բուդդիզմ) միանշանակ ասում են, որ արարիչը ՄԵԿՆ Է և ՄԻԱԿՆ Է, իսկ մնացածը նրա կողմից արարված են: Ոչ մի հակասությու չեմ տեսնում: Բայց Աստվածաշնչում հակասություններ տեսնում եմ: հաջորդ գրառումումս կտեսնես ինքդ, թե ինչից եմ խոսում:

----------

Արէա (15.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (14.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Բոլոր քրիստոնյաները (ողղահավատ, կանոնիկ, աղանդավոր), հուդայականները պնդում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է և գրված է նրա թեադրանքով և ներշնչանքով:
Սակայն այս պարագայում ուղղակի տարակուսանք է առաջացնում այն փաստը, որ Աստվածաշնչում հենց սկզբից առկա են այնպիսի անհամապատասխանություններ բուն տիեզերքի կառուցվածքի ու երկրի կենսաբանական-ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքի հետ, որ ուղղակի ակամայից սկսում եմ կասկածել այդ պնդման հիմնավոր լինելու մեջ:
Այսպես.
1. Աստվածաշնչի առաջին գրքում` Ծննդոցում նկարագրվում է Աստծո կողմից Երկրի, կենսոլորտի, կենդանական-բուսական աշխարհի և մարդ արարածի արարումը:
Տրամաբանորեն այդ իրադարձությունների մասին հստակ տեղեկություններ կարող եր ալ միայն դրանց անմիջական ականատեսն ու մասնակիցը` Աստված: Ու քանի որ նա գերագույն բանականություն է, դժվար թե խառներ գործողությունների հերթականությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ Աստվածաշնչի հենց առաջին իսկ 5 տողերում ուղղակի անգրագիտության մակարդակի շեղումներ կան.
գրաբար



> 1 Ի սկզբանէ արար Աստուած զերկին եւ զերկիր: 2 Եւ երկիր էր աներեւոյթ եւ անպատրաստ. եւ խաւար ի վերայ անդնդոց. եւ հոգի Աստուծոյ շրջէր ի վերայ ջուրց: 3 Եւ ասաց Աստուած. Եղիցի լոյս. եւ եղեւ լոյս: 4 Եւ ետես Աստուած զլոյսն զի բարի է: Եւ մեկնեաց Աստուած ի մէջ լուսոյն եւ ի մէջ խաւարին: 5 Եւ կոչեաց Աստուած զլոյսն տիւ, եւ զխաւարն կոչեաց գիշեր: Եւ եղեւ երեկոյ՝ եւ եղեւ վաղորդայն՝ աւր մի:


Ակնհայտ է խոսվում է գիշեր և ցերեկ հասկացողությունների մասին այն պարագայում, երբ դեռ ստեղծված չեն լուսատուները, էլ չեմ ասում, որ աստղերն ընդհանրապես չկան: Բնական է, որ չենք զարմանում "լույս և խավար" արտահայտությունների վրա, քանի որ պարտադիր չի, որ այստեղ խոսվի հենց ֆիզիկական լույսի մասին: Ուստի այն չի կարող կապ ունենալ գիշեր-ցերեկ ցիկլի հետ, քանի որ բոլորս գիտենք, որ այն ընդամենը կապված է երկրի պտույտի և արեգակի հետ` տեսանելի լույսի հետ:

Արդեն իսկ տարօրինակ է, որ Աստծո խոսքի հենց սկզբում, որը տրամաբանօրեն ավելի հաստատում հստակ և անհերքելի պետք է լիներ, քանի որ Աստծո ամբող մեծութոյւնը նրանումն է, որ նա է ստեղծել երկինքն ու երկիրը: բայց արի ու տես, որ հենց առաջին իսկ տոզերը ոչ միայն չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը, այլև ակնհայտորեն վկայուն են այդ տողերը գրողների գիտելիքների շատ սուղ և թյուր լինելու մասին:

2. Բոլոր այն մարդիք, որոնք դպրոցում քիչ թե շատ բուսաբանության գիրքը կարդացել են, ինչպես նաև սեփական փորձից գիտեն, որ բույսերն առանց արևի լույսի գոյութուն ունենալ չեն կարող:
սակայն արարման երրորդ "օրը" (ժամանակին եկեղեցին պնդում էր, որ դա իրոք օր է եղել, սակայն ժամանակի ընթացքում սկսեց գերակշռել այն մեկնաբանությունը, թե Աստծո մեկ օրը կարող է երկրային մի ամբողջ դարաշրջան լինել) Աստված ստեղծեց բուսականությունը.



> 11 Եւ ասաց Աստուած. Բղխեսցէ երկիր բանջար խոտոյ. սերմանել սերմն ըստ ազգի եւ ըստ նմանութեան. եւ ծառ պտղաբեր՝ առնել պտուղ ըստ ազգի իւրում. որոյ սերմն իւր ի նմին ըստ ազգի ի նմանութիւն ի վերայ երկրի: Եւ եղեւ այնպէս: 12 Եւ եհան երկիր բանջար խոտոյ, սերմանել սերմն որ է ի վերայ ամենայն երկրի. եւ փայտ պտղաբեր առնել պտուղ՝ որոյ սերմն իւր ի նմին ըստ ազգի ի վերայ երկրի: Եւ ետես Աստուած զի բարի է: 13 Եւ եղեւ երեկոյ, եւ եղեւ վաղորդայն, աւր երրորդ:


բայց ինչպես ապրեն բույսերը? 



> 14 Եւ ասաց Աստուած՝ Եղիցին լուսաւորք ի հաստատութեան երկնից, ի լուսաւորութիւն ի վերայ երկրի. եւ մեկնել ի մէջ տուընջեան, եւ ի մէջ գիշերոյ. եւ եղիցին ի նշանս, եւ ի ժամանակս, եւ յաւուրս, եւ ի տարիս: 15 Եւ եղիցին ի լուսաւորութիւն ի հաստատութեան երկնից ծագել յերկիր. եւ եղեւ այնպէս: 16 Եւ արար Աստուած զերկուս լուսաւորսն զմեծամեծս. զլուսաւորն մեծ յիշխանութիւն տուընջեան, եւ զլուսաւորն փոքր յիշխանութիւն գիշերոյ. եւ զաստեղս: 17 Եւ եդ զնոսա Աստուած ի հաստատութեան երկնից լուսատու լինել յերկիր: 18 Եւ իշխել տուընջեան եւ գիշերոյ, եւ մեկնել ի մէջ լուսոյն եւ ի մէջ խաւարին: Եւ ետես Աստուած զի բարի է: 19 Եւ եղեւ երեկոյ, եւ եղեւ վաղորդայն, աւր չորրորդ:


Փաստորեն երկիրը ոչ միայն ունե գիշեր և ցերեկ, այլև բուսականություն ուներ *առանց արեգակի*, էլ չեմ ասում լուսնի ու աստղերի մասին: Իսկ հաշվի առնելով այն կարծիքը, որ այդ "օրը" կարող էր լնել մի քանի հազարամակ, ուրեմն բույսերը, գիշեր և ցերեկը սպասում էին այդքան ժամանակ, մինչև արեգակի արարումը???
Ակհայատ է, որ գրողի խնդիրը եղել է ոչ թե "աստծո խոսքի" ճշմարիտ փոխանցումը, այլ երկրի և հետագայում նաև մարդ արարածի առանձնահատկությունը բնութագրելը` Աստված այդ ամենը ստեղծեց մարդու համար, նույնիսկ աստղերը, արևը և լուսինը:

Ոշագրավ է, որ գրաբարյան տարբերակում "իշխանություն" բառն է օգտագործված լուսատուների վարքըբնութագրելու համար: Ասել է, թե այս տողերը գրողները այն ու ամենայնիվ համոզված էին, որ արևը և լուսինը իրենց վերապահված ժամանակում իշխանություն ունեն երկրի վրա:

Միայն այս մի քանի տողի ընթերցումով ինչ եզրակացություն ենք անում? Միթե Աստծո խոսքը փոխանցելիս, Աստծով ներշնչված գրիչը կարող էր այսպիսի անհեթեթ բաներ գրել?
Չէ որ Աստծո արարչագործության մեջ է նրա փառքը ու իշխանությունը` նա արարեց ամեն ինչ, նաև մարդուն, որի դիմաց մարդ պարտավոր է ուղղակի երկրպագել Աստծուն: Բայց արի ու տես որ հենց ամենակարևոր մասը` արարման մասը, այնքան թերություններով է նկարագրված, որ արդեն իսկ չի տրամադրում մնացյալին հանդեպ հավատով:
Հատկանշական է նշել, որ աշխարհի արարման շատ և շատ դրվագներ ուղղակիորեն համընկնում են նաև այլ կրոններում,  այդ թվում նաև հեթանոսական կրոններում առկա նկարագրությունների հետ: Ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ սկզբնաղբյուրը մեկն է` շատև շատ հին, բայց մարդկային էգոցենտրիզմի տեսանկյունից տրված նկարագրություն, որի հիմքոմ արդեն դժվարև է ասել, թե ինչ կարող է ընկած լինել:

Շարունակելի...

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Արէա (15.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. Բուդդիզմին վերաբերվող գրառումները տեղափոխվել են: Քննարկումները շարունակեք համապատասխան թեմայում:*

----------


## հովարս

> Ընենց ես ասում, ոնց որ հետներն եղած լինես տնաշեն 
> Այդ բոլորը անուններ չեն, այլ ընդհանրկան կերպարներ` Ադամ=մարդ, Աբրահամ=ժողովուրդերի հայր և այլն: Այսինքն, երբ կարդում ենք "Աստված ստեղծեց Ադամին", ապա ուղղակիորեն հասկանում ենք "Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն": կամ "Աբրահամը մեկ աստծո էր ահավատում" հասկանում ենք "ժողովուրդների հայրը` առաջին ժողովուրդը հավատում էր մեկ աստծու":
> Ճիշտ ես, դիցարաններում կան նաև հորինովի կերպարներ, բայց հո բոորը հորինովի չեն? Ոնց կարող էին իրարից հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու ապրող, նույնիսկ տարբեր մայրցամաքներում ապրող մարդիք նույն բաները հորինել?
> Սենց մի պատկերավոր օրինակ բերեմ` հին հայերը, արիները որպես գերագույն էակ և համայն Տիեզերքի արարիչ էին ընդունում մեկ էակի Ար (Աս)-Արարչին, իսկ ասենք Վահագնին ստեղծել էր Արը (Ասը), դրա համար էլ Վահագնը Աս-տուած=աստված էր` Ասի կողմից տրված: Եթե Աստվածաշնչյան տեսանկյունից նայենք, ապա կամ Վահագնը Աստծո որդիներից էր, կամ նրանցից ծնված հսկաներից կամ էլ հրեշտակներից մեկն էր: Դե հիմա ասա, որտեղ է այս պարագայում բազմաստվածությունը? Որտեղից ենք ենթադրում, որ հայերը չէին ընդունում ու երկրպագում միակ գերագույն արարչին?
> բոլոր հին ասիական կրոնները (զրադաշտականություն, հինդուիզմ, բուդդիզմ) միանշանակ ասում են, որ արարիչը ՄԵԿՆ Է և ՄԻԱԿՆ Է, իսկ մնացածը նրա կողմից արարված են: Ոչ մի հակասությու չեմ տեսնում: Բայց Աստվածաշնչում հակասություններ տեսնում եմ: հաջորդ գրառումումս կտեսնես ինքդ, թե ինչից եմ խոսում:


Անհիմն բառախաղեր, հորինված անցյալ դարի 80ականներին




> Բոլոր քրիստոնյաները (ողղահավատ, կանոնիկ, աղանդավոր), հուդայականները պնդում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է և գրված է նրա թեադրանքով և ներշնչանքով:
> Սակայն այս պարագայում ուղղակի տարակուսանք է առաջացնում այն փաստը, որ Աստվածաշնչում հենց սկզբից առկա են այնպիսի անհամապատասխանություններ բուն տիեզերքի կառուցվածքի ու երկրի կենսաբանական-ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքի հետ, որ ուղղակի ակամայից սկսում եմ կասկածել այդ պնդման հիմնավոր լինելու մեջ:
> Այսպես.


Եթե մի բան չգիտես, դա չի նշանակում որ սխալ է, մինչև լուսատուների արարելը եղել է լույս, բայց ոչ արևից: Մի՞թե Աստծուն անհնարին բան կա, կամ չգիտե՞ս որ կա նաև լույսի հրեշտակ, բա այս հրեշտակի գործը ո՞րն է եղել , իսկ Լուցիֆերը ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված, գիտե՞ս ...

----------

eduard30 (15.09.2011), Varzor (15.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Անհիմն բառախաղեր, հորինված անցյալ դարի 80ականներին


Որտեղ տեսար դրանց անհիմն լինելը? Շատ պարզ մոտեցում է մարդու տեսանկյունից: Ժամանակին նույնիսկ մեկ գյուղի տիրակալը իրեն արքա էր անվանում: Նրանց նվաճողը նույնպս գլուխ ր գովում, որ "նվաճեցի այսինչ արքայի երկիրը": Նույնն էլ այս պարագայում է: Նրանք, որոնց քրիստոնյաները անվանում են աստծո որդիներ, հսկաներ, հրեշտակներ, այլ կրոնները անվանում են աստվածներ, ոգիներ, կիսատվածներ, տիտաններ և այլն:
Անհիմն է հակասել հենց Աստվածաշնչին, որում բացահայտ կերպով նկարագրվում են շատ և շատ հրեշտակներ ու գերբնական էակներ:



> Եթե մի բան չգիտես, դա չի նշանակում որ սխալ է, մինչև լուսատուների արարելը եղել է լույս, բայց ոչ արևից: Մի՞թե Աստծուն անհնարին բան կա, կամ չգիտե՞ս որ կա նաև լույսի հրեշտակ, բա այս հրեշտակի գործը ո՞րն է եղել , իսկ Լուցիֆերը ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված, գիտե՞ս ...


Էլի նույն դատարկաբանությունը: Ոնց կարելի է նույն պարագրաֆում մեկ նախադասությունն ընդունել որպես բացարձակ և ուղիղ, իսկ մյուսը փոխաբերական? Ինչ է նշանակում *գիշեր և ցերեկ* առանց արեգակի? հո քարե դարում չենք? բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ գիշեր և ցերեկ կարող է լինել միայն և միայն այն պատժառով, որ երկրագունդը պտտվում է ու նրա մի կողմը լուսավորվում է *արեգակի* կողմից:
Այլ պարագայում գիշեր և ցերեկ չկա: Էդ քո ասած լույսի մասին ես էլ եմ հստակ գրել` դա կապ չունի լուսատուների հետ, քանի որ հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչում նշվում է, որ լուսատուները հետո ստեղծվեցին: Այսինքն այդ լույսը չեր կարող գիշեր և ցերեկ պրոցեսը առաջ բերել:
Լուցիֆերից էլ մի խոսա, քանի որ *հաստատ* չես կարող բերել և ոչ մի Աստվածաշնչյան տեքստ, որտեղ այդ անունը տրված լինի: Վաղ միջնադարում Լուցիֆեր էին կոչում նաև Հիսուսին, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում կան Հիսուսի համեմատումներ վաղորդյան աստղի և լույսի զավակի հետ: Ճիշտ ես` Սատանաին էլ են անվանում լույսի զավակ, բայց Լուցիֆեր անվանումը նա ստացել է ավելի ուշ`այն փոխառելով Հիսուսից  :Wink:  Եվ ընդհանրապես եկեղեցու կողմից հիշատակվող բազմաթիվ հրեշտակների մասին Աստվածաշնչում և ոչ մի տող չկա:
Ինչ ես ուզում ասել? Արեգակի տեղ հրեշտակն էր լույս տալիս, որ գիեր ու ցերեկ լինի? Չես կարծում որ արդեն իսկ ահռելի չափերի փչոց է: Տենց լիներ` տենց էլ կգրեին "Եվ Աստծոյ հրեշտակը լուսատու եղավ երկրին" ով էր խանարում ճշմարտությունը գրել? Նորից եմ կրկնում աշխարհի արարումը Աստծո գործունեության գագաթնակետն է և նրա միակ և անկրկնելի լինելու բացահայտ և միակ ապացույցը: Միթե չարժեր այդ մասին ավելի լավ ավետել մարդկանց, որպեսզի այլևս ոչ մի կասկած չմնար? Մինչդեռ խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ եբրայացիները այդ տողերն ուղղակի պլեճ են արել, այ թե ումից խուճուճիկ րաբիններն ավելի լավ կիմանան  :Wink:

----------

Tig (15.09.2011), Արէա (15.09.2011), յոգի (15.09.2011)

----------


## յոգի

> Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, ցույց տուր մեկին , որ անմեղ է ... մենակ թե նորից չասես, բա նորածինները՞, ...: Նորածնին ո՞վ է ստել սովորեցնում, որ հենց սկսում է խոսել , ստում է


Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է՞   եթե անմեղ մարդ չկա դե թուրը վերցրեք և կոտորեք բոլորին, կկատարեք ««աստծու» պատգամը, ինչպես «աստվաղաշունչն» է հրահանգում... 
էտ աստված է՞ սահմանել, որ մահն է... հա բա ճիշտ է են ում էին քարկոծում հրեաստանում, որ Հիսուսը եկավ ու փրկեց, հետաքրքիր է Հիսուսը ինչի խաղտեց աստծու պատգամը և փրկեց այդ մեղավորին...

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Varzor (15.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է՞   եթե անմեղ մարդ չկա դե թուրը վերցրեք և կոտորեք բոլորին, կկատարեք ««աստծու» պատգամը, ինչպես «աստվաղաշունչն» է հրահանգում... 
> էտ աստված է՞ սահմանել, որ մահն է... հա բա ճիշտ է են ում էին քարկոծում հրեաստանում, որ Հիսուսը եկավ ու փրկեց, հետաքրքիր է Հիսուսը ինչի խաղտեց աստծու պատգամը և փրկեց այդ մեղավորին...


Յոգի ջան, ուղղակի ճիշտ չի ներկայացրել: Իրականում ոչ թե մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, այլ Ադամական մեղքի դիմաց մարդը մահ ստացավ որպես պատիժ` դարձավ մահկանացու:

Այո, միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, որ Հիսուս խախտեց հին օրենքը` փրկեց մահվան դատապարտվածին: իսկ այդ հին օրենքը, եթե չեմ սխալվում նորից տրված էր Աստծո կողմից  :Wink: 

Oրինաց գրքերում բազմաթիվ են այնպիսի մեղքերի նկարագրությունները, որոնց համար սահմանված է մահապատիժ` տարբեր ձևերով: Հենց Հիսուսի արածն էլ այն էր, որ հին օրենքի համաձայն մահվան դատապարտվածին` քարկոծվողին,  փրկեց: Ու ի դեպ հիմնավոումը հետաքրքիր է "թող առաջինը քարը նետի նա, ով անմեղ է": Ինչ էր ուզում ասել? Ուզում էր ասել, որ այլևս մեղավորները իրավունք չունեն դատելու մեղավորներին` հին օրենքների վերջը եկավ: Բայց դա քաոսային երևույթների կբերի: Ինչպես չդատեն մարդասպան մոլագարին, մանկապիղծին? Դե հա, միջանկյալ տարբերակ են գտել` ցմահ բանտարկություն: Բայց մի թե դա էլ քար նետել չի? Ինչ է նշանակում այս քայլը? Եկեղեցականները այն որակում են որպես ալեգորիկ քայլ "մի դատիր, որ չդատվես Երկնավորի կողմից": Բայց դա արդեն իսկ հիմարություն է, որովհետև մարդու կողմից իր իրավունքների ցանկացած պաշտպանություն դատելու հիման վրա է` դատում ես, որ դիմացինդ խախտում է կատարել ու պաշտպանում ես քեզ` նույնիսկ պատժելով:

----------

յոգի (15.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, ցույց տուր մեկին , որ անմեղ է ... մենակ թե նորից չասես, բա նորածինները՞, ...: Նորածնին ո՞վ է ստել սովորեցնում, որ հենց սկսում է խոսել , ստում է


Երեխային ո՞վ է սովորեցնում, որ պետքա բնական կարիքները հոգա: 
Երեխային ո՞վ է սովորեցնում, որ պետքա սնունդ ընդունի օրգանիզմ:
Երեխային ո՞վ է քայլել սովորեցնում:



Անմեղ ու՞մ նկատմամբ: 

Հաճու՞յք եք ստանում մեղքի զգացումով ապրելուց:

----------

Skeptic (15.09.2011), Tig (15.09.2011), Varzor (15.09.2011), Գեա (15.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (15.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Որտեղ տեսար դրանց անհիմն լինելը? Շատ պարզ մոտեցում է մարդու տեսանկյունից: Ժամանակին նույնիսկ մեկ գյուղի տիրակալը իրեն արքա էր անվանում: Նրանց նվաճողը նույնպս գլուխ ր գովում, որ "նվաճեցի այսինչ արքայի երկիրը": Նույնն էլ այս պարագայում է: Նրանք, որոնց քրիստոնյաները անվանում են աստծո որդիներ, հսկաներ, հրեշտակներ, այլ կրոնները անվանում են աստվածներ, ոգիներ, կիսատվածներ, տիտաններ և այլն:
> Անհիմն է հակասել հենց Աստվածաշնչին, որում բացահայտ կերպով նկարագրվում են շատ և շատ հրեշտակներ ու գերբնական էակներ:


Իմ գործն է զգուշացնել, դրանից հետո ինչին ուզում եք հավատաք, ինչը ուզում եք ընդունել կամ ում ուզում եք պաշտել, դա էլ ձեր գործն է: Գիշեր ու ցերեկի համար էլ մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա



> Ճիշտ ես` Սատանաին էլ են անվանում լույսի զավակ,


*Սուտ է*
լուսակիր և լույսի զավակ , սրանք տարբեր բաներ են



> Վաղ միջնադարում Լուցիֆեր էին կոչում նաև Հիսուսին, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում կան Հիսուսի համեմատումներ վաղորդյան աստղի և լույսի զավակի հետ:


 սա էլ է* սուտ*

----------


## Elmo

> Չհասկացար, խոսքը ստի մասին չի և ոչ էլ՝ նորածնի, այլ նրա մասին, որ մարդը իր մեջ ունի մեղքը և նա մի օր այն օգտագործում է, գուցե էլի չհասկանաս ..., մնացած հարցերիդ պատասխանը սրա հետ է կապված


Հովարս էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ կարելի է մեղք համարել: Դու չես կարծու՞մ, որ ցանկացած արարք որ անում է մարդը՝ աստծո կամքով է, ըստ գրվածքի: Այսինքն քո կարծելունն էլ չի, տենց էլ կա: Ամեն ինչ ասծո կամքով է, ու աստված կամեցել է որ մարդը խնձորն ուտի ու դառնա քո ասած մեղավոր ծնվողը: Պարադոքս, աբսուրդ, անիմաստ մի բան: Կարճ ասած մեկը մեր հետ ոնց ուզում խաղում ա: Ու մենք պետք ա համակերպվենք, որովհետև բակտերիա ենք իրա հանդեպ: Սխալ ա երևի էլի:

----------

Skeptic (16.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Մեղքի թեմայով.





/օրիգինալը/

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011), VisTolog (16.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Գիշեր ու ցերեկի համար էլ մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա


Ինչը? Աստվածաշունչը, թե քո փչոց-մեկնաբանությունները? Ոնց գրած ա Աստվածաշնչում, տենց էլ կարդում եմ ու ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում (ու չի էլ կարող լինել), որ իրար հաջորդող նախադասությունները տարբեր ձևի կարդամ:



> *Սուտ է*
> լուսակիր և լույսի զավակ , սրանք տարբեր բաներ են


Նախ ասեմ, որ խոսքս չէր գնում հենց Լուցիֆեր բառի մասին, այլ կերպարի: Աստվածաշնչում սատանային անվանում էին լուսակիր, վաղորդյան աստղ,  արևածագի որդի, լույսի հրեշտակ, որն ընկավ և այլն:
Նույն կերպ էլ անվանում էի նաև Հիսուսին` վաղորդյան աստող, լույս և այլն:



> սա էլ է* սուտ*


Շատ հետաքրքիր ա, բայց Վիկիպեդիայում հստակ նշված են Աստածաշնչի այն հատվածները, որոնցում այդ բաների մասին խոսվում է:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%...84%D0%B5%D1%80
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0
Կարդա, դե Աստվածաշունչ էլ հաստատ ունես ձեռքիդ տակ` համեմատիր, գտիր այդ հատվածները: Տես սուտը որն ա  :Wink: 

Ես էլ կարամ ամեն ինչին ուղղակի օդում շպրտեմ "սուտ ա", բայց նախ պետք է ապացուցել, որ սուտ է, երկրորդն էլ դա նորմալ ու խելամիտ մոտեցում չի  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Ինչը? Աստվածաշունչը, թե քո փչոց-մեկնաբանությունները? Ոնց գրած ա Աստվածաշնչում, տենց էլ կարդում եմ ու ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում (ու չի էլ կարող լինել), որ իրար հաջորդող նախադասությունները տարբեր ձևի կարդամ:


«Իրիկուն ու առավոտ ըլլալով՝ .?. օրը եղավ» (Ծննդ. գլ. 1ին): Անուշադրությունդ սա է




> Ես էլ կարամ ամեն ինչին ուղղակի օդում շպրտեմ


Այդպես էլ անում ես

----------


## Varzor

> «Իրիկուն ու առավոտ ըլլալով՝ .?. օրը եղավ» (Ծննդ. գլ. 1ին): Անուշադրությունդ սա է


Էլի կրուտիտ եղար, դու ավելի անուշադիր ես.



> 4 Եւ ետես Աստուած զլոյսն զի բարի է: Եւ մեկնեաց Աստուած ի մէջ լուսոյն եւ ի մէջ խաւարին: 5 *Եւ կոչեաց Աստուած զլոյսն տիւ, եւ զխաւարն կոչեաց գիշեր*: Եւ եղեւ երեկոյ՝ եւ եղեւ վաղորդայն՝ աւր մի:


Ասում ես ով ա անուշադիր?  :Wink: 



> Այդպես էլ անում ես


Զրպարտություն, ես հստակ հղումներ եմ տվել, որոնցում առկա են նաև Աստվածաշնչի համապատասխան տողերի համարները: Դե, թե Աստվածաշնչից կատարվող հղումները օդ էս համարում, էլ ինչ ասեմ...
Քեզանից չէի սպասում  :Pardon:

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ կարելի է մեղք համարել: *Դու չես կարծու՞մ,* որ ցանկացած արարք որ անում է մարդը՝ աստծո կամքով է, ըստ գրվածքի:


Չեմ կարծում, ես ու դու նույնպես ունենք ազատ կամք անելու ինչ ուզում ենք և անում ենք ինչ մեր սիրտն է թելադրում, բացի դա, նաև  գերի ենք մեղքին և ծառայում ենք նրան:

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ կարծում, ես ու դու նույնպես ունենք ազատ կամք անելու ինչ ուզում ենք և անում ենք ինչ մեր սիրտն է թելադրում, բացի դա, նաև  գերի ենք մեղքին և ծառայում ենք նրան:


Ճիշտ ա, Աստված չի կանխորոշել մարդու ընտրությունները, ուղղակի "Աստված տեսավ, որ մարդ չար է իր ծնունդի օրվանից" (միտքն եմ փոխանցում` բառացի չի)
Եթե կանխորոշող լիներ, ապա Ադամի կողմից խնձո ուտելու պատմությունը չէր լինի:
Համենայն դեպս Աստվածաշնչում չկա և ոչ մի տող այն մասին, որ մարդու արարքներն կանխորոշված են:
Բայց նոր այդ դեպքում անհասկանալի է մնում, թե ինչի հիման վրա են կատարվում մարգարեությունները: Օրինակ.
Հիսուս աշակերտներին ասաց, որ նրանցից մեկը իրեն կդավաճանի, մեկն էլ կուրանա երեգ անգամ: Այսինքն ինքը գիտեր, թե ինչ պիտի անեն` գիտեր, թե կամքի ազատությունը ինչպես կօգտագործեն այդ աշակերտները: Ստացվում է միկողմից` կամքի ազատություն, մյուս կողմից` կամքիազատության կանխորոշում-որոշակիություն: Այսինքն մարդու կամքի ազատությունը ենթակվում  է որոշակի կանոնների և Աստվածային էության համար այդ կամքի դրսևորումը չի կարող անակնկալ կամ անորոշ լինել: Մարդու կամքի ազատությունը` տարբերակներից ընտրություննկատարելը Աստծո համար գաղտնիք չէ և հստակ հայտնի է, թե որ մարդը ապագայում ինչ քայլերի կդիմի: Բայց այստեղ հակասական է ստացվում:
1. Ինչ համար էին փորձություները, եթե Աստված այսպես թե այնպես գիտեր, թե դրանց ենթարկվածները իրենց ոնց կպահեն?
2. Ինչի համար էի Ադամի կամքի ազատությունը, եթե Աստված արդեն գիտեր, որ նա կուտի խնձորը?

Եթե Աստված չգիտեր, ապա ինչպս էին կատարվում մարգարեւոյթունները, ինչպես էր Հիսուս կանխագուշակում իր աշակերտների քայլերը ապագա գալիք դեպքերը? Ինչի հիման վրա է գրված հայտնությունը?
Ստացվում է, որ մարդուն թվում է, թե իր ճակատագիրը ինքն է փոփոխել, այնինչ այդ փոփոխությունն արդեն իսկ Աստծուն հայտնի է, ու ինչ ուզում ես արա, միևնույն է Ապոկալիպսիսը գալու է և կատարվելու են բոլոր գրվածները?

Պարադոքսների շարան է  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Էլի կրուտիտ եղար, դու ավելի անուշադիր ես.
> 
> Ասում ես ով ա անուշադիր? 
> 
> Զրպարտություն, ես հստակ հղումներ եմ տվել, որոնցում առկա են նաև Աստվածաշնչի համապատասխան տողերի համարները: Դե, թե Աստվածաշնչից կատարվող հղումները օդ էս համարում, էլ ինչ ասեմ...
> Քեզանից չէի սպասում





> Ուստի այն չի կարող կապ ունենալ գիշեր-ցերեկ ցիկլի հետ, քանի որ բոլորս գիտենք, որ այն ընդամենը կապված է երկրի պտույտի և արեգակի հետ` տեսանելի լույսի հետ:





> Ինչ է նշանակում գիշեր և ցերեկ առանց արեգակի? հո քարե դարում չենք? բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ գիշեր և ցերեկ կարող է լինել միայն և միայն այն պատժառով, որ երկրագունդը պտտվում է ու նրա մի կողմը լուսավորվում է արեգակի կողմից:


Սրանք քո խոսքերն են, որտեղ համառորեն պնդում ես գիշեր ցերեկ ցիկլի մասին, այնինչ Աստվածաշնչի գլ Ա. -ում չկա գրված նման ցիկլի մասին:  Չասեմ ցիկլի և անվանակոչության տարբերությունների մասին:
Հիշեցնեմ , որ մինչև ջրհեղեղ , գիշեր ընդհանրապես չի եղել:




> Զրպարտություն, ես հստակ հղումներ եմ տվել, որոնցում առկա են նաև Աստվածաշնչի համապատասխան տողերի համարները: Դե, թե Աստվածաշնչից կատարվող հղումները օդ էս համարում, էլ ինչ ասեմ..


Նորից կխնդրեի ուշադիր կարդաս քո մեջբերած հղումները, որոնք քո ասածի հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունեն:




> Քեզանից չէի սպասում


Չես էլ սպասի

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Ժողովորդ, давайте жить дружно /չտուգանվելու համար թարգմանեմ` եկեք համերաշխ ապրենք/ :utopist  :Unsure: 





> Համենայն դեպս Աստվածաշնչում չկա և ոչ մի տող այն մասին, որ մարդու արարքներն կանխորոշված են:


_Չէ՞ որ երկու ճնճղուկ մէկ դահեկանի է վաճառւում, բայց նրանցից մէկն անգամ առանց ձեր Հօր գետին չի ընկնում. եւ ձեր գլխի մազերը բոլորն իսկ հաշուուած են։_ - Մատթ. 10:29-30

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Varzor (16.09.2011), VisTolog (16.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց նոր այդ դեպքում անհասկանալի է մնում, թե ինչի հիման վրա են կատարվում մարգարեությունները: Օրինակ.
> Հիսուս աշակերտներին ասաց, որ նրանցից մեկը իրեն կդավաճանի, մեկն էլ կուրանա երեգ անգամ: Այսինքն ինքը գիտեր, թե ինչ պիտի անեն` գիտեր, թե կամքի ազատությունը ինչպես կօգտագործեն այդ աշակերտները:


Լավ հարց ես տալիս , բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է : Բացիր թեման կխոսենք




> Պարադոքսների շարան է


Ոչ մի պարադոքս, ամեն բան ճիշտ է ճիշտ մոտեցման դեպքում, ինչպես օրինակ ՝ ամեն բան պիղծ է պիղծերին(Տիտ. 1:15) (առանց ակնարկի)

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Սրանք քո խոսքերն են, որտեղ համառորեն պնդում ես գիշեր ցերեկ ցիկլի մասին, այնինչ Աստվածաշնչի գլ Ա. -ում չկա գրված նման ցիկլի մասին:  Չասեմ ցիկլի և անվանակոչության տարբերությունների մասին:
> Հիշեցնեմ , որ մինչև ջրհեղեղ , գիշեր ընդհանրապես չի եղել:
> Նորից կխնդրեի ուշադիր կարդաս քո մեջբերած հղումները, որոնք քո ասածի հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունեն:


Հո եհովայի վկա չես այ ախպեր (Աստված չանի  :Smile:  )? Իմ խոսքերից մենակ քեզ ձեռնտու ու կիսատ մեջբերումներ ես անում?
Ախր իմ խոսքերը գրվա էին Աստվածաշնչից գրաբարով մեջբերված տեքստերին որպես մեկնաբանություն, նորից բերում եմ գիշեր ցերեկվա հստակ նկարագրությունը



> 4 Եւ ետես Աստուած զլոյսն զի բարի է: Եւ մեկնեաց Աստուած ի մէջ լուսոյն եւ ի մէջ խաւարին: 5 Եւ կոչեաց Աստուած զլոյսն *տիւ*, եւ զխաւարն կոչեաց *գիշեր*: Եւ եղեւ երեկոյ՝ եւ եղեւ վաղորդայն՝ աւր մի:


Էդ որտեղից բվերցրիր, որ ինչև ջրհեղեղ գիշեր չի եղել? բա օրերն ինչով էին հաշվում, շվեցարական ժամացույցներով?

----------

VisTolog (16.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> _Չէ՞ որ երկու ճնճղուկ մէկ դահեկանի է վաճառւում, բայց նրանցից մէկն անգամ առանց ձեր Հօր գետին չի ընկնում. եւ ձեր գլխի մազերը բոլորն իսկ հաշուուած են։_ - Մատթ. 10:29-30


Սա ուղակիորեն ասում է, որ բոլոր մարդկանց մասին Աստված տեղյակ է, գիտի բոլորի ֆիզիկական վիճակը: Բայց անուղղակիորեն կարելի է դա դիտարկել, որպես *ապագա* գործողությունների կանխորոշում և կամքի անազատություն?

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ հարց ես տալիս , բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է : Բացիր թեման կխոսենք


Չե ինչ? Այս թեմայի վերնագրի մեջ կան նաև "Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված *տարօրինակ*...", իսկ իմ նկարագրածները հակասական, ինձ համար ինչ որ տեղ նաև տարօրինակ դեպքեր են:

----------


## հովարս

> Հո եհովայի վկա չես այ ախպեր (Աստված չանի  )? Իմ խոսքերից մենակ քեզ ձեռնտու ու կիսատ մեջբերումներ ես անում?
> Ախր իմ խոսքերը գրվա էին Աստվածաշնչից գրաբարով մեջբերված տեքստերին որպես մեկնաբանություն, նորից բերում եմ գիշեր ցերեկվա հստակ նկարագրությունը
> 
> Էդ որտեղից բվերցրիր, որ ինչև ջրհեղեղ գիշեր չի եղել? բա օրերն ինչով էին հաշվում, շվեցարական ժամացույցներով?


Վառզոր ջան, դու տարբերո՞ւմ ես գիշերը երեկոյից, թէ՞ երկուսն էլ նույնն է

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան, դու տարբերո՞ւմ ես գիշերը երեկոյից, թէ՞ երկուսն էլ նույնն է


Երկու տարբերելու ձև կա` ժամացույցով մոտավորապես ժամը 16:00-ից հետո համարում եմ երեկո:
Իսկ բնական երևույթներով` երբ արևը թեքվում է (իջնում է) հորիզոնում այնքան, որ շենքերի հետևից էլ չի երևում:
Իսկ գիշերը գալիս է այն ժամանակ, երբ արեգակի թաքնվում է հորիզոնի ետևում և չեն երևւոմ նույնիկ նրա ցոլքերը` մութ է լինում:
Իհարկէ, ամպամած օրերին նկարագրածս մեթոդները անօգուտ են  :LOL: 

Իսկ դու ինչպես ես տարբերում?

----------

Skeptic (16.09.2011), Արէա (16.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Սա ուղակիորեն ասում է, որ բոլոր մարդկանց մասին Աստված տեղյակ է, գիտի բոլորի ֆիզիկական վիճակը: Բայց անուղղակիորեն կարելի է դա դիտարկել, որպես *ապագա* գործողությունների կանխորոշում և կամքի անազատություն?


Չեմ կարա պնդեմ:  :Jpit: 

Ինչևէ, ոնց որ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, աստծո ամենագիտության ու մարդու կամքի ազատության դրույթները իրար հետ ոչ մի կերպ չեն բռնում:  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (16.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչևէ, ոնց որ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, աստծո ամենագիտության ու մարդու կամքի ազատության դրույթները իրար հետ ոչ մի կերպ չեն բռնում:


Տեսնում ես, սկսեցի Աստվածաշնչ հենց սկզբից` Ծննդոցից ու արդեն իսկ հակասություներ կան, բա դրանից հետո ինչքան կարամ մեջբերումներ անեմ...
Դեռ կհասցնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Շարունակում եմ հարցերի տարափ տեղալ  :Jpit: 

1. _26 Եւ ասաց Աստուած. Արասցուք մարդ ըստ պատկերի մերում եւ ըստ նմանութեան, եւ իշխեսցեն ձկանց ծովու. եւ թռչնոց երկնից, եւ անասնոց, եւ ամենայն երկրի, եւ ամենայն սողնոց որ սողին ի վերայ երկրի:_

Այստեղ, գրաբարյան տարբերակում բառացիորեն գրված է, որ Ատծո խոսքով ստեղծվեց մարդը, բայց Ոչ միայն Աստծո մասնակցությամբ: Ընդ որում գրաբարյան տարբերակի բառացի թարգմանությամբ նույնիսկ ստավծում է, որ Աստված հանձնարարում է, որ *իրենց նման ստեղծեն* ` Արասցուք մարդ ըստ պատկերի մերում: Այսինքն` միանշանակ պարզ չէ, որ Աստված անձամբ է ստեղծել մարդուն: բայց այՍ տողերը լրացվում են.
_27 Եւ արար Աստուած զմարդն ի պատկեր իւր. ըստ պատկերի Աստուծոյ արար զնա. արու եւ էգ արար զնոսա:_
Նորից չկպավ? Այսինքն սկզբից ինչ-որ մեկին հանձնարարեց, որ *իրենց* (աստվածենց) նման արարեն, հետո ինքն անձամբ արարեց հենց *իր* նմանությամբ?
Սակայն առաջին հայացքից ակնհայտ այս տարբերությունը եկեղեցու կողմից հստակորեն մեկնաբանվում է` արաչագործության պսակ հանդիսացող մարդու արարման նկարագրությամբ Աստվածաշնչում հստակ ներկայացված է Աստծո բազմաանձային էությունը, որը բաղկացած է առնվազն երեք անձից` Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի:
Կարծես թե հարցը հենց Աստվածաշնչում հստակ մեկնաբանված է:

2. _16 Եւ պատուիրեաց Տէր Աստուած Ադամայ՝ եւ ասէ. Յամենայն ծառոց որ է ի դրախտիդ՝ ուտելով կերիցես: 17 Բայց ի ծառոյն գիտութեան բարւոյ եւ չարի՝ մի ուտիցէք, զի յորում աւուր ուտիցէք ի նմանէ՝ մահու մեռանիցիք:_

Ակնհայտորեն Աստծո ատվիօրանը Ադամին ուտելու պահով եզակի` կերիցես, բայց հետևանքների մասին հոգնակի բնույթ ունի` մի ուտիցէք, մեռանիցիք:
Բնական է Ադամ տեսնում էր, թե ինչպես են մեռնում կենդանիները և դա նրան պիտի որ դուր չգար, ուստի Աստծո պատվիրանը ավելի քան հասկանալի էր Ադամի համար: Բայց ինչու է պատվիրանը կեսից հոգնակիանում? Միթե պատվիրանի պահին արդեն սիկ որոշված էր, որ մարդիք շատանալու են` բազմանալու են? Իսկ գուցե Աստված արդեն գիտեր, որ ուտելու են, Եդեմից վտարվելու են ու մեռնելու են?

3. _18 Եւ ասաց Տէր Աստուած, ոչ է բարւոք մարդոյդ միայն լինել, արասցուք դմա աւգնական ըստ դմա: 19 Եւ ստեղծ եւս Տէր Աստուած զամենայն գազանս վայրի, եւ զամենայն թռչունս երկնից. եւ ած զնոսա առ Ադամ տեսանել զինչ կոչեսցէ զնոսա: Եւ ամենայն շնչոյ կենդանւոյ զինչ եւ անուանեաց Ադամ, այն անուն է նորա: 20 Եւ կոչեաց Ադամ անուանս ամենայն անասնոց, եւ ամենայն թռչնոց երկնից, եւ ամենայն գազանաց վայրի. բայց Ադամայ ոչ գտաւ աւգնական նման նմա: 21 Եւ արկ Տէր Աստուած թմբրութիւն ի վերայ Ադամայ, եւ ննջեաց. եւ առ մի ի կողից նորա՝ եւ ելից ընդ այնր մարմին: 22 Եւ շինեաց Տէր Աստուած զկողն զոր առ յԱդամայ ի կին, եւ ած զնա առ Ադամ: 23 Եւ ասէ Ադամ. Ա՞յս այժմիկ ոսկր յոսկերաց իմոց, եւ մարմին ի մարմնոյ իմոյ. սա՝ կոչեսցի կին, զի յառնէ իւրմէ առաւ: 24 Վասն այնորիկ թողցէ այր զհայր իւր՝ եւ զմայր իւր, եւ երթիցէ զհետ կնոջ իւրոյ: 25 Եւ եղիցին երկուքն ի մարմին մի: Եւ էին երկոքեան մերկ՝ Ադամ եւ կին իւր, եւ ոչ ամաչէին:_

Այստեղ մի փոքր տարօրինակ է, փաստորեն ադամի համար օգնական-ընկեր փնտրում էին ավելի ցածրակարգ և մահկանացու արարածների մեջ? Բայց քանի նոր Ադամին, որպես տղամարդ, դուր չէին գալիս կենդանիները  :LOL: , ուստի կինը ստեղծվեց, որի համար նա պետք է թողներ իր հորը և իր մորը և գնար նրա ետևից: Ադամը գիտեր, թե ինչ է հայր և մայր` այդքան կենդանի կար: Բայց հենց իր Հայրն Աստված էր, իսկ մայր` չուներ: Ում պիտի թողներ կնոջ խաթր? Աստծուն և ում?
Սա երկու բացատրություն ունի` կրոնական և գիտական:
Գիտականը նշում է, որ հին եբրայացիների մոտ կար նաև Մեծ Տիկինը (Աստվածաշնչում նույնպես հիշատակվում է` նրան խոնհարվում են որո միաստված բարեբաշտներ  :Wink:  )` Աստծո կինը և Մեծ Մայրը:
Եկեղեցական. Աստված արդեն իսկ գիտեր Ադամի ու Եվայի գլքի գալիքը, ինչպես նաև նրանց սերունդների ճակատագիրը` կնոջ հետ գնալով ընտանիքից առանձնանալը և նոր ընտանիք կազմելը:
Էլի անհասկանալի է: Փաստորեն ամենակարող Աստվածն արդե իսկ գիտեր, որ անկախ կամքի ազատությունից մեկա ծառից պտուղն ուտելու են  :LOL: 

4. _20 Եւ կոչեաց Ադամ զանուն կնոջ իւրոյ կեանս. զի նա է մայր ամենայն կենդանեաց: 21 Եւ արար Տէր Աստուած Ադամայ եւ կնոջ նորա հանդերձս մաշկեղէնս, եւ զգեցոյց զնոսա: 22 Եւ ասէ Տէր Աստուած. Ահա Ադամ եղեւ իբրեւ զմի ի մէնջ՝ գիտել զբարի եւ զչար: Եւ արդ գուցէ ձգիցէ զձեռն եւ առնուցու ի ծառոյն կենաց, ուտիցէ եւ կեցցէ յաւիտեան:23 Եւ եհան արձակեաց զնա Տէր Աստուած ի դրախտէ անտի փափկութեան՝ գործել զերկիր ուստի առաւ: 24 Եւ եհան զԱդամ, եւ բնակեցոյց յանդիման դրախտին փափկութեան. եւ հրամայեաց քերոբէից եւ բոցեղէն սրոյ շուրջանակաւ պահել զճանապարհս ծառոյն կենաց:
_

Ակնհայտորեն գրաբարյան տարբերակում հստակ նշված է, որ Ադամն իր կնոջը կոչեց "կյանք", համաձայն հայկական սովորության  :LOL: , Այլ ոչ թե հենց Եվա (թարգմանաբար` նույն բանն են նշանակում), բայց ինչ է նշանակում "զի նա է մայր ամենայն կենդանեաց"? Այսինքն Ադամը արդեն գիտեր, որ իր կինը պիտի երեխաներ ունենա (կենդանեացը չի վերաբերվում կենդանիներին  :Wink: ), որոնք պիտի շատանան?
Ակնհատորեն Ադամի և Կյանքի համար Աստված ինքը արարեց մաշկեղեն հանդերձներ ու հագցրեց ( քանի որ Եվայի Զինգերը փչացել էր  :LOL:  ), բայց դրանից հետո Աստված ասաց, որ Ադամն իրենցից մեկն եղավ` իմացավ բարին և չարը!!! Այսինքն արդեն իսկ այդ ժամանակ կար բարի և չար և դա գիտեին Նրանք, բայց ոչ Ադամը, թե ինչ կերպ էր տարանջատվում այդ ժամանակ բաուն ու չարը` հայտնի չէ:
Այսինքն Ադամը, որը կողված էր իշխելու բոլոր կենդանի արարածների վրա, Եդեմը մշակելու, նույնիսկ չգիտեր, թե ինչն է բարի, իսկ ինչը` չար: Տակավին երեխայի նման ու հենց այդպես էլ կա:
Բայց այդ ովքեր էին, որ Աստծո հետ միասին գիտեին դրանց մասին? Հրեշտակները և Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին?
Հաջորդ նախադասությունն ուղղակի նոկաուտային հարված է` Եւ արդ *գուցէ* ձգիցէ զձեռն եւ առնուցու ի ծառոյն կենաց, ուտիցէ եւ կեցցէ յաւիտեան:
Փաստորեն Աստված արդեն գիտեր, որ այդ ծառից էլ կուտի ու ՀԱՎԻՏՅԱՆ ԿԱՊՐԻ: Փաստորեն նախ մինչ այդ Ադամը անմահ չեր, ինչպես փորձում են ներկայացնել ու նաև դրա համար էին նրան մահով սպառնացել:
Երկրորդը հարց է ծագում ինչու Աստված իմանալով, որ միևնույն է գիտության ծառից ուտելու են, հետո էլ ուզելու են ուտել կենաց ծառից, այնուամենայնիվ Եդեմում տնկեց հերիք չի գիտության, դեռ մի հատ էլ կենաց ծառը, իսկ Ադամին վտարելուց հետո պահակներ կարգեց, որ հանկարծ հետ չգա?
Ինչ որ լաբորատոր փորձարկումների հոտ է գալիս
Ստացվում է, որ Աստված ամենի ինչ իմանալով այնուհանդերձ այնպես արեց, որ Ադամը "պատժվի"!!! Ու Ադամական մեղքը տեղի ունեցավ Աստծո նախապես իմացությամբ ու կամքով  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Արէա (16.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (17.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Վառզոր ջան , մեկա չի կպնի և ոչինչ էլ չես հասկանա, քանի որ ճիշտ չես մոտենում

----------


## ArtSus

> Բոլոր քրիստոնյաները (ողղահավատ, կանոնիկ, աղանդավոր), հուդայականները պնդում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է և գրված է նրա թեադրանքով և ներշնչանքով:
> Սակայն այս պարագայում ուղղակի տարակուսանք է առաջացնում այն փաստը, որ Աստվածաշնչում հենց սկզբից առկա են այնպիսի անհամապատասխանություններ բուն տիեզերքի կառուցվածքի ու երկրի կենսաբանական-ֆիզիկական կառուցվածքի հետ, որ ուղղակի ակամայից սկսում եմ կասկածել այդ պնդման հիմնավոր լինելու մեջ:
> Այսպես.
> 1. Աստվածաշնչի առաջին գրքում` Ծննդոցում նկարագրվում է Աստծո կողմից Երկրի, կենսոլորտի, կենդանական-բուսական աշխարհի և մարդ արարածի արարումը:
> Տրամաբանորեն այդ իրադարձությունների մասին հստակ տեղեկություններ կարող եր ալ միայն դրանց անմիջական ականատեսն ու մասնակիցը` Աստված: Ու քանի որ նա գերագույն բանականություն է, դժվար թե խառներ գործողությունների հերթականությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ Աստվածաշնչի հենց առաջին իսկ 5 տողերում ուղղակի անգրագիտության մակարդակի շեղումներ կան.
> գրաբար
> 
> 
> Ակնհայտ է խոսվում է գիշեր և ցերեկ հասկացողությունների մասին այն պարագայում, երբ դեռ ստեղծված չեն լուսատուները, էլ չեմ ասում, որ աստղերն ընդհանրապես չկան: Բնական է, որ չենք զարմանում "լույս և խավար" արտահայտությունների վրա, քանի որ պարտադիր չի, որ այստեղ խոսվի հենց ֆիզիկական լույսի մասին: Ուստի այն չի կարող կապ ունենալ գիշեր-ցերեկ ցիկլի հետ, քանի որ բոլորս գիտենք, որ այն ընդամենը կապված է երկրի պտույտի և արեգակի հետ` տեսանելի լույսի հետ:
> ...



Աստծո խաղաղությունը քեզ,   հարգելիս, տեսնում եմ դու շատ կարդացած ես երևում:
Բայց այդ կարդացածդ միայն ձեր մարդկային իմաստությամբ էս հասկացել, առանց ընկալելու աստվածաշնչի հոգին. այսինքն՝ այն կարդում էս առանց հավատքի և փորձում էք հասկանալ  և ճանաչել Աստծուն, Կորնթացիների առաջին թղթում գրված է ՝ ,,աստվածային  իմաստութեամբ չթուլատրեց որ աշխարհային իմաստութեամբ մարդ Աստուած ճանչնայ,,, իսկ Եսայե մարգարեն գրել է ,, Քեզ գլխէ հանողը քու իմաստութիւնդ ու  գիտութիւնդ են:,,
 Արարչագործությունը դա Աստծո զորության դրսևորումներից մեկն է, Աստծո *խոսքի* զորությամբ և Սուրբ Հոգու  ներգործությամբ. 
Ձեր մոտ անհասկանալի է  առաջին ,, Եղիցի լույսը,, , պարզ է, որ դա լուսատուների լույսը չէ ,որը ընդհամենը  երրորդ օրում եղավ, իսկ ինչ լույս է դա? դա հասկանալու համար պետք է կարդայինք ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը , մինչև հասնենք Հայտնություն ,,Քաղաքը արեւի ու  լուսնի  պէտք չունի, որ  զանիկա լուսավորեն, վասն զի  Աստծոյ փառքը  զանիկա կը լուսավորէ ու անոր ճրագը Գառնուկն է,,, Յայտ 21:22,
Ամբողջ արարչագործությունը ,և  ոչ միայն, այլ ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը եթե աղոթքով և մեծագույն  հավատքով կարդաս, այլ ոչ թե հակասություններ ամեն տողում փնտրես , այդ դեպքում միայն  Եսայե մարգարեությունում գրված  խոսքերը քեզ կհասնի ,,Ես ասկէ ետքը նոր ու ծածուկ բաներ պիտի գիտցնեմ, որոնք դուն չգիտցար,, Եսայե 48:6. 
 Աստծո որորմությունը և իմաստությունը Քեզ և ամենքին:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

Շատ կցանկանայի , որ բոլորն էլ նայեյին այս վկայությունը, որը կարող է շատ բաներ փոխել  ձեր հոգիներում,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0tK4...layer_embedded

----------


## luys747

> Շարունակում եմ հարցերի տարափ տեղալ 
> 
> 1. _26 Եւ ասաց Աստուած. Արասցուք մարդ ըստ պատկերի մերում եւ ըստ նմանութեան, եւ իշխեսցեն ձկանց ծովու. եւ թռչնոց երկնից, եւ անասնոց, եւ ամենայն երկրի, եւ ամենայն սողնոց որ սողին ի վերայ երկրի:_
> 
> Այստեղ, գրաբարյան տարբերակում բառացիորեն գրված է, որ Ատծո խոսքով ստեղծվեց մարդը, բայց Ոչ միայն Աստծո մասնակցությամբ: Ընդ որում գրաբարյան տարբերակի բառացի թարգմանությամբ նույնիսկ ստավծում է, որ Աստված հանձնարարում է, որ *իրենց նման ստեղծեն* ` Արասցուք մարդ ըստ պատկերի մերում: Այսինքն` միանշանակ պարզ չէ, որ Աստված անձամբ է ստեղծել մարդուն: բայց այՍ տողերը լրացվում են.
> _27 Եւ արար Աստուած զմարդն ի պատկեր իւր. ըստ պատկերի Աստուծոյ արար զնա. արու եւ էգ արար զնոսա:_
> Նորից չկպավ? Այսինքն սկզբից ինչ-որ մեկին հանձնարարեց, որ *իրենց* (աստվածենց) նման արարեն, հետո ինքն անձամբ արարեց հենց *իր* նմանությամբ?
> Սակայն առաջին հայացքից ակնհայտ այս տարբերությունը եկեղեցու կողմից հստակորեն մեկնաբանվում է` արաչագործության պսակ հանդիսացող մարդու արարման նկարագրությամբ Աստվածաշնչում հստակ ներկայացված է Աստծո բազմաանձային էությունը, որը բաղկացած է առնվազն երեք անձից` Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի:
> Կարծես թե հարցը հենց Աստվածաշնչում հստակ մեկնաբանված է:
> ...


 Եթե այդ հարցադրումներդ անեիր Աստծուն, եվ ստանայիր պատասխանները, կունենաիր հասկայական հոգեվոր գանձեր: Մարդիկ կարող են ասել իրենց կարծիքները, սակայն երանելի են, ում Աստծո հոգին է ասում: Խնդրիր, եվ կտրվի:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2011), Արծիվ (17.09.2011), հովարս (17.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Վառզոր ջան , մեկա չի կպնի և ոչինչ էլ չես հասկանա, քանի որ ճիշտ չես մոտենում


Բայց դու/ք/, տենց էլ չկարողացաք բացատրել, թե ճիշտ մոտեցումը որն է: Մենակ թե չասես կույր հավատը: Դա իմ համար աբսուրդ է: Էլ ինչի՞ համար է մարդուն տրված գիտակցությունն ու բանականությունը, եթե մարդ դրանք չպիտի օգտագործի ու կույր հավատի հետևից գնա: Էնա կենդանիների պես ապրենիք էլի մեզ համար: Աստված ի՞նչ է ուզեցել անի մարդուն գիտակցություն, բանականություն ու *ազատ ընտրության* հնարավորություն տալով: Իմ կարծիքով նրա համար, որ մարդ ինքնակատարելագործվի և դրսևորվի նյութական աշխարհում: Մարդը ի՞նչ է: Հոգու և մարմնի համաձուլվածք: Հոգու, որ Արարչի մասնիկն է և նյութի, որի միջոցով դրսևորվում է մարդը նյութական աշխարհում: Այսինքն Մարդու /և ոչ միայն/ միջոցով Արարիչը դրսևորվում է նյութական աշխարում և ապահովում է նյութական աշխարհի շարժումը: Իսկ վերը նշածս գիտակցությունը, բանականությունը և ազատ ընտրության հնարավորությունը, որ տրվել է հոգի-մարմին համաձուլվածքին, իմ կարծիքով նպատակ ունի կատարելագործելու նրան, որպիսի Արարիչը էլ ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ ունենա Մարդու միջոցավ նյութական աշխարհում ինքնադրսևորվելու համար: Այսինքն ցանկացած ստեղծագործող զարգացնում է իր ստեղածը էլ ավելի կատարյալ ինքնաարտահայտվելու ու ինքնադրսևորվելու համար: Իսկ կույր հավատը արգելակում է այդ զարգացումը: Սա իհարկե զուտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, բայց սրա մեջ ես գոնե տրամաբանություն եմ տեսնում...

----------

Elmo (17.09.2011), Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Varzor (17.09.2011), Արէա (17.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (17.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան , մեկա չի կպնի և ոչինչ էլ չես հասկանա, քանի որ ճիշտ չես մոտենում


Ես չգիտեի, որ Աստվածաշունչը կարդալ ու փորձել հասկանալը սխալ մոտեցում է  :Pardon: 
Բա որն ա ճիշտ մոտեցումը? Չկարդալ, բայց լսել ուրիշներին? Չհասկանալ և լսել ուրիշներին? Չփորձել հասկանալ լսել ուրիշներին?
Որն է ճիշտ մոտեցումը? Արդյոք այդ մոտեցումը միակն է ու միակ ճիշտը?

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (17.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Աստծո խաղաղությունը քեզ,   հարգելիս, տեսնում եմ դու շատ կարդացած ես երևում:
> Բայց այդ կարդացածդ միայն ձեր մարդկային իմաստությամբ էս հասկացել, առանց ընկալելու աստվածաշնչի հոգին. այսինքն՝ այն կարդում էս առանց հավատքի և փորձում էք հասկանալ  և ճանաչել Աստծուն,


Ժողովուրդ տենց չի ախր, սխալ բաներ եք խոսում: Դուք խոսում եք այն մարդկանց պես, որոնք սկզբից հավատում են, հետո նոր սկսում են Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ: Բնական է, որ քո ասած "հոգով պիտի կարդան" ու ոչ մի բան էլ տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի չի թվա: Օրինակ մեր ՀԱԵ հետևորդների (և աշխարհի քրիստոնյաների) մեծամանության մոտ այդպես է` մանուկ հասկաից դաստիարակվում են քրիստոնյա, հետո նոր մեծանում, կարդալ սովորում ու արդեն իսկ անհերքելի ճշմարտություն համարելով կարդում: Բայց հավատքը օդից չի կարող ծնվել, քանի որ այն պետք է հիմեքր ունենա` քարոզ, ուսում, դաստիարակություն, ներշնչանք և այլն:
Օրինակ.
Ես անգլերեն չգիտեմ և վերցնում եմ սովորացնող գիրքը, կարդում եմ ու փորձում եմ սովորել ու հասկանալ: բայց այն մարդը որն արդեն իսկ անգլերեն խոսում է երբեք նույն կերպ չի կարդա այդ գիրքը, դրա պարունակություն նա արդեն իսկ համոզված է` գիտի  :Wink: 

Ենթադրենք ես քրիստոնյա չեմ (աթեիստ եմ կամ էլ ընդհանրապես երբեք չեմ մտածել Աստծո մասին,  նման դաստիարակություն չեմ ստացել` կոմունիստ եմ, բայց աթեիստ չեմ  :LOL: ), բայց բավականաչափ գրագիտություն ու գիտելիք ունեմ կարդալու և տրամաբանելու:
Լսելով միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստծո և Նրա Որդու մասին հետաքրքրվում եմ և ուզում եմ իմանալ: Դրա համար լավագույն աղբյուրը, հուսով եմ չեք ժխտի, Աստվածաշունչն է` ինձ ասում են որ այն բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է` Աստծո խոսքն է:
Ես վերցնում եմ Աստվածաշունչը ու սկսում եմ կարդալ, որպեսզի իմանամ ճշմարիտ Աստծո մասին և ՀԱՎԱՏԱՄ:
Բայց հենց սկզբից հանդիպում եմ այնպիսի բաների որոն ոչ միայն հակասական էն, այլև անգրիտակցական: Ինչպես լցվեմ հավատքով, երբ այն աղբյուրը, որից առավել ճշմարիտը չկա արդեն սիկ ինձ արժանահավատ չի թվում?
Ինչպես էր տարածվում քրիստոնեությունը? Քարոզով ու ով որ բավարար գիտելիքներ չուներ, կամ էլ հրաշքներ էր տեսնում կամ էլ ելնելով իր սոցիալ-տնտեսական վիճակից կարիքն ուներ հավատալու այդ քարոզներին` հավատում էր, թեկուզ անգրագետ լինելով: Բայց հենց պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ գրագետ և ուսյալ մարդկանց քրիստոնյա դարձնեու համար բառիս բուն իմաստով մորթում ու սպանում էին` մյուսների աչքը վախացնելով: Մարդու գիտակցությունը թույ չէր տալիս հավատալու այլ մարդկանց բառերին, քանի որ դրանք ակնհայտ հակասական ու անարժանահավատ էին, դրա համար էլ նրան բռի ուժով էին հավատափոխ անում կամ ընդհանրապես հավատքի բերում:

Դե ինչ կասեք? Ինչպես ոչ քրիստոնյա գրագետ ու ուսյալ մարդը Աստվածաշունչ` Աստծո խոսք կարդալով քրիստոնյան դառնա, եթե չի հավատում այդ գրվածին` թերի է ու անգրագետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Tig (17.09.2011), Արէա (17.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (17.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե այդ հարցադրումներդ անեիր Աստծուն, եվ ստանայիր պատասխանները, կունենաիր հասկայական հոգեվոր գանձեր: Մարդիկ կարող են ասել իրենց կարծիքները, սակայն երանելի են, ում Աստծո հոգին է ասում: Խնդրիր, եվ կտրվի:


Հռետորական նախադասութոյւն, ոչինչ չասող, լիովին քրմա-եկեղեցական ոճով  :Wink: 
հարցադրումս անում են նրանց, ովքեր Աստվածաշունչը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն են համարում: Ինչպես կարող ես վստահ լինել մի բանի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, եթե նույնիսկ չես կարողանումմ այն հասկանալ կամ գոնե ընկալել: Փաստացի միակ աղբյուրը ոչ թե այլ մարդկանց բառերն են, այլ Աստվածաշունչը: Ուրիշ ճշմարիտ աղբյուր գիտես? Որտեղից են օգտվում բոլոր հոգևոր հայրերը ճշմարտությունը քարոզելիս? հո իրենք չեն հորինում? Պարզ է, որ Աստվածաշնչի խոսքն են քարոզում: բայց այդ խոսքը անձամբ կարդում եմ ու չեմ հավատում, որ դա Աստծո խոսքն է` լավ ել տկարամիտ (ներկայիս չափանիշներով) մարդու(կանց) կողմից է գրված:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (17.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Եթե այդ հարցադրումներդ անեիր Աստծուն, եվ ստանայիր պատասխանները, կունենաիր հասկայական հոգեվոր գանձեր: Մարդիկ կարող են ասել իրենց կարծիքները, սակայն երանելի են, ում Աստծո հոգին է ասում: Խնդրիր, եվ կտրվի:


Իսկ սուրբ գրքում ում կարծիք(ներն) են գրված, աստծու?Ով է գրել? Կարծես չի ասվում որ Աստված ստեղցեծ մարդուն, կենդանիներին, այս ինչ այ ինչ ու մի հատ ել սուրբ գիրք չէ?
Իմ կարծիքով, անհամապատասխանությոան օրինակներ բերողները,տարօրինակ, դաժան, վիճելի դեպքերի օրինակներ բերողները բնավ չեն փորձում ապացուցել որ Աստված գոյություն չունի, կամ ունի բայց ավելի լավ է սատանային(չարին) ծառայել.
Ուղղակի փորձում են ասել որ պետք չի կուր հավատալ ինչ որ գրքի, ու ամեն տառ ու բառ արդարացնել նրանով, որ այ քո սիրտը չես բացել դրա համար ել չես հասկանում...
Չէ ախպեր ջան,սիրտս լավ ել բաց ա, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում մի կամ մի քանի մարդկանց ստեղծած գրքին հավատալ ու շարժվել այնտեղ գրված օրենքներով.Ես ունեմ խիղճ, բանականություն,ու մնացած են ամենը ինչ մեզ տվել է Աստված(բնությունը/տիեզերքը) ու շարժվում եմ դրանցով ստեղծված օրենքներով. Լավ բան անելուց ինձ լավ եմ զգում, վատ բան անելուց ել վատ. բայց երբեք չեմ անի լավ բան որտեվ գրքում տենց եր գրած, ու երբեք չեմ զղճա որտեվ ելի գրքում տենց էր գրած..
Մյուս կողմից եթե մեկը ամեն քայլ անում այդ գրքին համապատասղան, ու դրանով իրա կյանքը լավանում ա և ուրիշներին վնաս չի տալիս, ես միայն ողջունում եմ և ուրախանում.
լավ եղեք..

----------

Arpine (17.09.2011), Elmo (17.09.2011), Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Skeptic (17.09.2011), Varzor (17.09.2011), VisTolog (17.09.2011), Արէա (17.09.2011), Գեա (17.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց դու/ք/, տենց էլ չկարողացաք բացատրել, թե ճիշտ մոտեցումը որն է: Մենակ թե չասես կույր հավատը: Դա իմ համար աբսուրդ է: Էլ ինչի՞ համար է մարդուն տրված գիտակցությունն ու բանականությունը, եթե մարդ դրանք չպիտի օգտագործի ու կույր հավատի հետևից գնա:


Տիգ ջան , մարդը իր գիտակցությամբ և բանականությամբ հասավ ինքնակործանման եզրին, այնինչ մարդուն տրված էր ավելին՝ Աստծու իմաստությունը, բայց ընկավ և կորցրեց: Հիմա մարդը ունի հնարավորություն կորցրածը ձեռքբերելու հավատքի միջոցով:




> Էնա կենդանիների պես ապրենիք էլի մեզ համար:


Շատերը այդպես էլ ապրում են, ինչպես Առակաց-ում է ասվում «Մարդըիր ողջ եղած ժամանակ եթե պատվի մեջ չմնա, անասունի է հավասար




> Աստված ի՞նչ է ուզեցել անի մարդուն գիտակցություն, բանականություն ու ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն տալով:


Որ մարդը դրանք օգտագործի Աստված փնտրելու մեջ




> Իմ կարծիքով նրա համար, որ մարդ ինքնակատարելագործվի և դրսևորվի նյութական աշխարհում:


Ցավում եմ, բայց այս նյութական աշխարհը մի օր վերանալու է, մարդը թեպետ մարմին ունի, բայց նա հոգևոր է...
Կույր հավատ, դա քո/ձեր համար է կույր, որովհետև դուք չեք տեսնում այն, ինչը հավատացյալներն են տեսնում, ոչ մի* անկեղծ* քրիստոնյա չունի կույր հավատ :
Զարմանալի է , դուք չեք տեսնում և տեսնողին ասում եք կույր

----------


## հովարս

> Ես չգիտեի, որ Աստվածաշունչը կարդալ ու փորձել հասկանալը սխալ մոտեցում է 
> Բա որն ա ճիշտ մոտեցումը? Չկարդալ, բայց լսել ուրիշներին? Չհասկանալ և լսել ուրիշներին? Չփորձել հասկանալ լսել ուրիշներին?
> Որն է ճիշտ մոտեցումը? Արդյոք այդ մոտեցումը միակն է ու միակ ճիշտը?


Վառզոր ջան, արդեն Փոթորիկի պես ես վարվում,  քեզ ասեցի մի կարդա՞, ես քեզ ասում եմ սխալ մոտեցում ունես




> Դուք խոսում եք այն մարդկանց պես, որոնք սկզբից հավատում են, հետո նոր սկսում են Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ:


Սխալվեցիր , ես Աստվածաշունչը  կարդալով հավատացի




> Ես անգլերեն չգիտեմ և վերցնում եմ սովորացնող գիրքը, կարդում եմ ու փորձում եմ սովորել ու հասկանալ: բայց այն մարդը որն արդեն իսկ անգլերեն խոսում է երբեք նույն կերպ չի կարդա այդ գիրքը, դրա պարունակություն նա արդեն իսկ համոզված է` գիտի


Բա մեր ասածն ի՞նչ է




> բայց բավականաչափ գրագիտություն ու գիտելիք ունեմ կարդալու և տրամաբանելու:
> Լսելով միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստծո և Նրա Որդու մասին հետաքրքրվում եմ և ուզում եմ իմանալ:


Պողոսն էլ էր իր գիտելիքների վրա վստահ, բայց եկավ մի օր, որ այդ գիտելիքները նա համարեց աղտեղութույն




> Ինչպես կարող ես վստահ լինել մի բանի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, եթե նույնիսկ չես կարողանումմ այն հասկանալ կամ գոնե ընկալել: Փաստացի միակ աղբյուրը ոչ թե այլ մարդկանց բառերն են, այլ Աստվածաշունչը: Ուրիշ ճշմարիտ աղբյուր գիտես? Որտեղից են օգտվում բոլոր հոգևոր հայրերը ճշմարտությունը քարոզելիս? հո իրենք չեն հորինում? Պարզ է, որ Աստվածաշնչի խոսքն են քարոզում:


Նախ վստահ եմ են բանի համար , որ դա Աստծու խոսքն է , և երկրորդ՝ ամեն բան իր ժամանակին է հայտնվում, ինպես գրված է, նորածին երեխուն միս չեն տալիս ուտելու,  չի մարսի: Իսկ հոգևոր հայրերը օգտվում էին նաև Սուրբ Հոգուց, որը իրենց առաջնորդում և սովորեցնում էր: Նույնը լինում է և այսօր,

----------

luys747 (18.09.2011), Varzor (19.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Բարև ժողովուրդ ջան: Երկար ժամանակ է, որ չեմ եղել ակումբում: Ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց այս թեման: Եվ ուզում եմ ես էլ մասնակցել:




> Դե ինչ կասեք? Ինչպես ոչ քրիստոնյա գրագետ ու ուսյալ մարդը Աստվածաշունչ` Աստծո խոսք կարդալով քրիստոնյան դառնա, եթե չի հավատում այդ գրվածին` թերի է ու անգրագետ:


Varzor ջան, եթե մարդ չի հավատում, պետք էլ չի, որ նա քրիստոնյա դառնա: Աստված ոչ մեկի "վզից պարան չի գցել", որ ուզած-չուզած հավատաս: Մարդ չի ուզում չի հավատում: Եվ պետք էլ չի Նրան "օդոլժենիե" անել: Աստված էլ ինչ ուզում է, այն էլ անում է: Եթե մարդ սիրում է մտածել և դատողություններ անել, դեռ չի նաշանակում, որ Աստծո Խոսքը թերի է և անգրագետ: Իրենց ժամանակի հայտնի մարդիկ են Քրիստոսին հավատացել և Տեր ու Փրկիչ ընդունել: Նրանցից են Օգօստինոսը, Տերտուղիանոսը, Թովմաս Աքվինացին, ֆիզիկոս Բլեզ Պասկալը, աստրոֆիզիկոս Գնել Դուրյանը, Բախը, Լիսթը, Գրիգը և այլ ոչ պակաս գիտնական, ուսյալ, գրագետ մարդիկ: Հվատքը մարդու անձնական որոշումն է, Աստծո առաջարկին արձագանքելը:
Դե, այս կասեմ… Բարին ընդ քեզ:

----------

Varzor (19.09.2011), հովարս (18.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան , մարդը իր գիտակցությամբ և բանականությամբ հասավ ինքնակործանման եզրին, այնինչ մարդուն տրված էր ավելին՝ Աստծու իմաստությունը, բայց ընկավ և կորցրեց: Հիմա մարդը ունի հնարավորություն կորցրածը ձեռքբերելու հավատքի միջոցով:


Նախ վիճելի է, թե ինչ ասել է կործանման եզր, և թե մարդը հասել է դրան թե ոչ: Երկրորդ՝ իմ կարծիքով իմաստությունը ձեռք է բերվում ոչ միայն հավատքի միջոցավ, այլև դրան *համադրելով* գիտակցությունն ու բանականությունը: Իսկ մենք անվերջ դրանք հակադրում ենք...




> Շատերը այդպես էլ ապրում են, ինչպես Առակաց-ում է ասվում «Մարդըիր ողջ եղած ժամանակ եթե պատվի մեջ չմնա, անասունի է հավասար


Համամիտ եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Աստվածաշունը Աստծո խոսք չհամարող մարդը չի կարող պատվի մեջ մնալ և չվերածվել անասունի:




> Որ մարդը դրանք օգտագործի Աստված փնտրելու մեջ


Եվ ոչ միայն: Իմ կարծիքով նաև Մարդուն փնտրելու համար:




> Ցավում եմ, բայց այս նյութական աշխարհը մի օր վերանալու է, մարդը թեպետ մարմին ունի, բայց նա հոգևոր է...
> Կույր հավատ, դա քո/ձեր համար է կույր, որովհետև դուք չեք տեսնում այն, ինչը հավատացյալներն են տեսնում, ոչ մի* անկեղծ* քրիստոնյա չունի կույր հավատ :
> Զարմանալի է , դուք չեք տեսնում և տեսնողին ասում եք կույր


Նյութական աշխարհը երբեք չի վերանա: Մեր մոլորակը կվերանա: Բայց նորերը կստեղծվեն, և գիտակից կյանքը նյութական աշխարհում միշտ էլ պիտի ինքնադրսևորվի: Իմ կարծիքով դա անվերջ պրոցես է, անընդհատ ընթացք: Հոգևոր աշխարհի ինքնակատարելագործմեն, ինքնադրսևորման և ինքնաարտահայտման համար: Իսկ քանի որ հոգևոր աշխարը անմահ է և պիտի դրսևորվի, ապա նյութական աշխարհը չի վերանա, քանի որ այն մի յուրահատուկ հնարավորությու է տալիս հոգևոր աշխարին դրսևորվելու և դասեր քաղելու միջոցով ինքնակատարելագործվելու անվերջ ընթաքը ապահովելու համար: Կոպիտ ասած նյութական աշխահը մի գործիք է:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կույր հավատին, ապա ասեմ, որ դա վերաբերվում է այն մարդկանց, որոնք կուրորեն ընդունում է այս թեմայի վերնագրում նշված դեպքերն ու նկարագրությունները, և այն համարում աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսք և ճիմարիտ ուղի... առանց խորանալու երևույթների տրամաբանության մեջ...

----------

Varzor (19.09.2011), VisTolog (19.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան, արդեն Փոթորիկի պես ես վարվում,  քեզ ասեցի մի կարդա՞, ես քեզ ասում եմ սխալ մոտեցում ունես


Բայց իմ մոտեցումը կայանում էր "կարդալ և հասկանալ" սկզբունքի մեջ: Որն է սխալ այդ մոտեցման մեջ?



> Սխալվեցիր , ես Աստվածաշունչը  կարդալով հավատացի


Բա որ սկսել ես կարդալ, քո մոտ նմանատիպ հարցեր չի ծագել? Ոնց ես գտել այդ հարցերի պատասխանները?
Ոնց կարող է առողջ բանականությամբ մարդու մոտ հարցեր չառաջանան:



> Բա մեր ասածն ի՞նչ է


Դե եթե դա է, ապա ես ել ասում եմ` ինչ որ այս "դասագիրքը" կարդում եմ ու ինձ համար ակնհայտ "մարդու հոտ" եմ առնում, այն էլ հին դարերի ու ոչ սուպեր գիտելիքներով  :Wink: 



> Պողոսն էլ էր իր գիտելիքների վրա վստահ, բայց եկավ մի օր, որ այդ գիտելիքները նա համարեց աղտեղութույն


Փաստորեն թքենք մեր ուղեղի պօարունակության վրա, թքենք մեր տրամաբանության, աչքերի տեսածի ու ապրածի վրա, ու զոմբիների նման հավատանք մի գրքի, որրը կհամարեքն Աստծո խոսք և բացարձակ ճշմարտություն? Այ տենց հավատալով էլ Ջորդանո Բրունոյին վառեցին  :LOL: 



> Նախ վստահ եմ են բանի համար , որ դա Աստծու խոսքն է , և երկրորդ՝ ամեն բան իր ժամանակին է հայտնվում, ինպես գրված է, նորածին երեխուն միս չեն տալիս ուտելու,  չի մարսի: Իսկ հոգևոր հայրերը օգտվում էին նաև Սուրբ Հոգուց, որը իրենց առաջնորդում և սովորեցնում էր: Նույնը լինում է և այսօր,


Նորից եկեղեցական հեքիաթներ: Ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե աշխարհի արարման հերթականությունը գոնե տեղերով ճիշտ գրեին, ապա մարդու ուղեղը չեր մարսի? Ինչն էր խանգարում, որ Մովսեսին այնպես թելադրվեր այդ հերթականությունը, որ Ջորդանո Բրունոյին չվառեին?  :LOL: 
Փաստորեն սուրբ հոգուց էլ են օգտվում, ես ինչ ժամանակների ենք հասել  :LOL:

----------

Tig (19.09.2011), VisTolog (20.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Բարև ժողովուրդ ջան: Երկար ժամանակ է, որ չեմ եղել ակումբում: Ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց այս թեման: Եվ ուզում եմ ես էլ մասնակցել:
> Varzor ջան, եթե մարդ չի հավատում, պետք էլ չի, որ նա քրիստոնյա դառնա: Աստված ոչ մեկի "վզից պարան չի գցել", որ ուզած-չուզած հավատաս: Մարդ չի ուզում չի հավատում: Եվ պետք էլ չի Նրան "օդոլժենիե" անել: Աստված էլ ինչ ուզում է, այն էլ անում է: Եթե մարդ սիրում է մտածել և դատողություններ անել, դեռ չի նաշանակում, որ Աստծո Խոսքը թերի է և անգրագետ: Իրենց ժամանակի հայտնի մարդիկ են Քրիստոսին հավատացել և Տեր ու Փրկիչ ընդունել: Նրանցից են Օգօստինոսը, Տերտուղիանոսը, Թովմաս Աքվինացին, ֆիզիկոս Բլեզ Պասկալը, աստրոֆիզիկոս Գնել Դուրյանը, Բախը, Լիսթը, Գրիգը և այլ ոչ պակաս գիտնական, ուսյալ, գրագետ մարդիկ: Հվատքը մարդու անձնական որոշումն է, Աստծո առաջարկին արձագանքելը:
> Դե, այս կասեմ… Բարին ընդ քեզ:


Դե տեսնում ես, նորմալ չես կարդացել ու դրա համար, կներես, բայց դատարկ մտքեր ես արտահայտում: Հո բոլորն էլ ծնված օրվանից չենհավատում?
Պարզ չեմ գրել "եթե ոչ քրիստոնյան ուզում է ըմբռնել քրիստոնեությունը...": Բնական է, եթե ըմբռնես` կհավատաս: Մարդ չի կարող հավատալ առանց ուղեղի ու առանց մտածելու, քանի որ հավատքը գիտակցված երևույթ է և ենթարկվում է մարդու բանականությանը: անբանական արարածը հավատքի չի գա և դրա կարիքն էլ չունի :Wink: 
Կարդա նախորդ գրառումներս, և կհասկանաս, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասում եմ, որ չեմ հավատում, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է:
Խնդրում եմ չշփոթել` Աստված կա և դա անվիճելի է, Նա կա անկախ մեր գիտելիքներից և մեր հավատքից: բայց Ասշվածաշունչը նրա խոսքը չէ, այլ մարդկանց կողմից գրված գիրք:
Նույնիսկ չեմ ասու, որ Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչ սխալ է: Շատ և շատ բաներ անկհայտ ճշմարտություններ են, բայց կան բաներ, որոնք ուղղակի պետք չի ընդունել, կամ էլ պետք չի ընդունել որպես Աստշո խոսք, քանի որ, իմ կարծիքով.
_Համարելով, որ Աստվածաշնչում տեղ գտած անգրագետ, անիմաստ, հակասական ու ահավոր երևույթները Աստծո խոսքն են ու րա կամքը, առնվազն վիրավորում ենք Տիեզերքի Գերագույն Էակին ու Բանականությանը_

----------

Arpine (19.09.2011), Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Tig (19.09.2011), VisTolog (19.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (03.10.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

> Ժողովուրդ տենց չի ախր, սխալ բաներ եք խոսում: Դուք խոսում եք այն մարդկանց պես, որոնք սկզբից հավատում են,
> 
> Ենթադրենք ես քրիստոնյա չեմ (աթեիստ եմ կամ էլ ընդհանրապես երբեք չեմ մտածել Աստծո մասին,  նման դաստիարակություն չեմ ստացել` կոմունիստ եմ, բայց աթեիստ չեմ ), բայց բավականաչափ գրագիտություն ու գիտելիք ունեմ կարդալու և տրամաբանելու:
> Լսելով միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստծո և Նրա Որդու մասին հետաքրքրվում եմ և ուզում եմ իմանալ: Դրա համար լավագույն աղբյուրը, հուսով եմ չեք ժխտի, Աստվածաշունչն է` ինձ ասում են որ այն բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է` Աստծո խոսքն է:
> Ես վերցնում եմ Աստվածաշունչը ու սկսում եմ կարդալ, որպեսզի իմանամ ճշմարիտ Աստծո մասին և ՀԱՎԱՏԱՄ:
> Բայց հենց սկզբից հանդիպում եմ այնպիսի բաների որոն ոչ միայն հակասական էն, այլև անգրիտակցական: Ինչպես լցվեմ հավատքով, երբ այն աղբյուրը, որից առավել ճշմարիտը չկա արդեն սիկ ինձ արժանահավատ չի թվում?
> Ինչպես էր տարածվում քրիստոնեությունը? Քարոզով ու ով որ բավարար գիտելիքներ չուներ, կամ էլ հրաշքներ էր տեսնում կամ էլ ելնելով իր սոցիալ-տնտեսական վիճակից կարիքն ուներ հավատալու այդ քարոզներին` հավատում էր, թեկուզ անգրագետ լինելով: Բայց հենց պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ գրագետ և ուսյալ մարդկանց քրիստոնյա դարձնեու համար բառիս բուն իմաստով մորթում ու սպանում էին` մյուսների աչքը վախացնելով: Մարդու գիտակցությունը թույ չէր տալիս հավատալու այլ մարդկանց բառերին, քանի որ դրանք ակնհայտ հակասական ու անարժանահավատ էին, դրա համար էլ նրան բռի ուժով էին հավատափոխ անում կամ ընդհանրապես հավատքի բերում:
> 
> Դե ինչ կասեք? Ինչպես ոչ քրիստոնյա գրագետ ու ուսյալ մարդը Աստվածաշունչ` Աստծո խոսք կարդալով քրիստոնյան դառնա, եթե չի հավատում այդ գրվածին` թերի է ու անգրագետ:



 Աստծո որորմությունը և իմաստությունը Քեզ և ամենքին:
Չկա հավատք,դրա համար էլ , Աստվածաշունչը քեզ թվում է անարժանահավատ, միթե մարդ կարող է Աստծո արած ամեն հրաշքները ու գործերը իր մարդկային ուղեղով ընկալել, կամ էլ գիտական բացատրություններ տալ , կարող են բացատրել ,թե ինչպես Կարմիր ծովը ճեղքվեց ?, ինչպես արևի ճառագայթները  10  աստիճան հետ դարձան ? / Դ.Թագավ 19 :Xeloq: -11/, ինչպես երկնքից  կարկուտի պես մեծ քարեր թափվեց, և արևը մեկ ամբողջ օր երկնքի մեջտեղը կանգնած մնաց? /Յեսու 10:11-14 /, ինչպես Յովնան մարգարեն երեք օր ու գիշեր կետի փորում մնաց ? / Յովնան 1-17/  ,  կամ էլ խիստ չորացած ոսկորները կենդանացան /Եզեկ.37 գլ/  կամ քառասուն տարի անապատի մեջ պտտվեցին , բայց շորերը չհնացան և կոշիկները չմաշեցին /Բ Օրինաց 29:5/ վերջապես Յիսուսի ծնունդը և հարությունը , նրա արյան միջոցով մեղքերից մաքրվելը և հավիտենական կյանք ունենալը , խնդրեմ պատասխանեք:
  Ըմբոստանում ենք Աստծո դեմ և ուզում ենք , որ ամեն բան լավ լինի?   Աստված անսահման սեր է,  բայց ոչ թե ամեն բան՝ անհնազանդություն, ամբարտավանություն, մեծամտություն հանդուրժող : Եսայե մարգարությունում գրված է ,,Վայ անոր որ իր Արարիչին հետ կը վիճի,թեև ինքը երկրի խեցիներուն պէս խեցի մըն է, միթէ կավը զինք ձևացնողին կըռնայ ասել թե ինչ կը շինես,,
Ձեզ թվում է ,թե պարտադիր է  ուսյալ և գրագետ լինել, որ Աստծո  խոսքը հասկանալ?, դրա համար  մեջ բերում կանեմ Ա Կորթացիներ  1:19-31  ,, քանի որ գրուած է. «Պիտի կործանեմ իմաստունների իմաստութիւնը եւ հանճարեղների մտածումները պիտի արհամարհեմ»։ Ո՞ւր է իմաստունը, ո՞ւր՝ բանգէտը, ո՞ւր՝ այս աշխարհի քննողը։ Չէ՞ որ Աստուած յիմարացրեց այս աշխարհի իմաստութիւնը. քանզի աշխարհն իր իմաստութեամբ չճանաչեց Աստծուն նրա իմաստութեամբ։ Աստուած էլ հաճեց փրկել հաւատացեալներին այդ քարոզութեան յիմարութեամբ,ուստի աստվածային  իմաստությամբ չթույլատրեց ,որ աշխարհային  իմաստությամբ մարդ  Աստված ճանաչի: Իսկ որովհետեւ հրեաները նշան են հայցում, եւ հեթանոսները իմաստութիւն են փնտռում, մենք քարոզում ենք խաչուած Քրիստոսին՝ ի գայթակղութիւն հրեաների եւ ի յիմարութիւն հեթանոսների. բայց նրանց համար, որ կանչուած են, հրեաներ թէ հեթանոսներ, Քրիստոսը Աստծու զօրութիւնն ու Աստծու իմաստութիւնն է. որովհետեւ Աստծու յիմարն աւելի իմաստուն է, քան մարդկային իմաստութիւնը, եւ Աստծու տկարն աւելի զօրեղ է, քան մարդկային զօրութիւնը։ Իրաւ որ, եղբայրնե՛ր, ձեր իսկ կոչումին նայեցէ՛ք. ըստ մարմնի՝ ոչ շատ իմաստուններ, ոչ շատ հզօրներ եւ ոչ շատ ազնուականներ կանչուեցին. բայց Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի յիմարներին, որպէսզի ամաչեցնի իմաստուններին. եւ Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի տկարներին, որպէսզի ամաչեցնի հզօրներին. եւ Աստուած աշխարհի ոչ-տոհմիկներին, արհամարհուածներին եւ ոչինչներին ընտրեց, որպէսզի իրենք իրենց մի բան կարծողներին ոչնչի վերածի. որպէսզի ոչ մի մարդկային էակ չպարծենայ Աստծու առաջ. որովհետեւ նրանո՛վ դուք կաք Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը եղաւ մեզ համար Աստծուց եկած իմաստութիւն, արդարութիւն, սրբութիւն եւ փրկութիւն, որպէսզի, ինչպէս գրուած էլ է. «Նա, ով պարծենում է, թող պարծենայ Տիրոջով»։

----------

Varzor (20.09.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

Իմ պապերը 1000 տարի ապրել են խիտ անտառում: Անտառից երբեք դուս չեն եկել: Դեռևս հարյուրամյակներ առաջ նկատել են, որ երբ ծառի տերևները շարժվում են քամի է առաջանում: Այդ ուսունասիրությունից ելնելով հանգել են հետևյալ համոզմուքին՝ ծառի տերևները ստեղծում են քամի, և այդ համոզմունքը հավատի վերածելով փոխանցել են սերունդներին՝ գրավոր: 

 Ես մեր անտառից հեռացա և հասա անապատ, որտեղ ոչ միայն ծառ, նույնիսկ թուփ չկար, և սկսվեց քամիիիիին: Ես վերադարձա մեր անտառ: Ասացի. այ ժողովուրդ քամին տերևների շարժվելուց չի առաջանում, այլ լրիվ հակառակը: Ցեղակիցներս էս մեր պապերի սուրբ գիրքը տվին գլխիս և ասացին, հավատով չես կարդում սուրբ գիրքը դրա համար էլ չես հասկանում, որ քամի ստեղծում են տերևները: 

 Ինձ էլ վառեցին, որ ուրիշներին ցույց չտամ անտառից դուրս գալու ճանապարհը: Սյսքան բան:

----------

Elmo (22.09.2011), Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Varzor (20.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> բայց Ասշվածաշունչը նրա խոսքը չէ, այլ մարդկանց կողմից գրված գիրք:


Շատ հետաքրքիր է Վառզոր ջան, քո կարծիքով ո՞րն է Աստծու խոսքը, ուղղված համայն մարդկությանը

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց իմ մոտեցումը կայանում էր "կարդալ և հասկանալ" սկզբունքի մեջ: Որն է սխալ այդ մոտեցման մեջ?


 Եթե կարդաս հականալու սկզբունքով, կհասկանաս, բայց դու կարդում ես սխալներ փնտրելու սկզբունքով:




> Բա որ սկսել ես կարդալ, քո մոտ նմանատիպ հարցեր չի ծագել? Ոնց ես գտել այդ հարցերի պատասխանները?
> Ոնց կարող է առողջ բանականությամբ մարդու մոտ հարցեր չառաջանան:


Սկսեմ հերթականությամբ, սկզբում կարդացի և հավատացի ,  հետո հավատքով սկսեցի կարդալ և ամեն անգամ կարդալով մի նոր պատասխան եմ ստանում




> Դե եթե դա է, ապա ես ել ասում եմ` ինչ որ այս "դասագիրքը" կարդում եմ ու ինձ համար ակնհայտ "մարդու հոտ" եմ առնում, այն էլ հին դարերի ու ոչ սուպեր գիտելիքներով


 Մի անգամ ես մի դերասանի, որը աչքի էր ընկնում իր գիտելիքներով, Աստվածաշունչ նվիրեցի, մի քանի օրից հետո եկավ և ասեց. «Էս ինչ պրիմիտիվ գիրք է», բայց  այդ  գրքից այդպես էլ  ոչոնչ չհասկացավ (համենայնդեպս այդ տարիներին, հիմա՝ չգիտեմ): Դուք հասարակ գրվածքը չեք հասկանում , սուպեր գիտելիքը ո՞նց կընկալեք:




> Փաստորեն թքենք մեր ուղեղի պօարունակության վրա, թքենք մեր տրամաբանության, աչքերի տեսածի ու ապրածի վրա, ու զոմբիների նման հավատանք մի գրքի, որրը կհամարեքն Աստծո խոսք և բացարձակ ճշմարտություն?


Ո՜նց կուզես




> Այ տենց հավատալով էլ Ջորդանո Բրունոյին վառեցին


Հայ եկեղեցին ո՞ւմ է վառել




> Նորից եկեղեցական հեքիաթներ: Ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե աշխարհի արարման հերթականությունը գոնե տեղերով ճիշտ գրեին, ապա մարդու ուղեղը չեր մարսի? Ինչն էր խանգարում, որ Մովսեսին այնպես թելադրվեր այդ հերթականությունը, որ Ջորդանո Բրունոյին չվառեին?


Ամեն բան հերթականությունով է գրված
1ին օր - լույսը ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:3-5
2րդ օր - ջրերը զատեց Ծննդ.1:6-8
3րդ օր - բուսականությունը ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:9-13
4րդ օր - լուսատուները ստեղծեց, աստղեր, արև, լուսին Ծննդ.1:14-19
5րդ օր - կենդանիները ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:20-25
6րդ օր - մարդուն ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:26-31
7րդ օր - հանգիստ Ծննդ.2:1-3,  իսկ 4րդ համարից սկսած մի փոքր մեկաբանվում է արարչագործությունը: 
Ի՞նչ չհասկանալու բան կա




> Փաստորեն սուրբ հոգուցՍուրբ Հոգուց էլ են օգտվում,


Սուրբ Հոգին է օգնում




> ես ինչ ժամանակների ենք հասել


Դու դեռ չես հասել

----------

Varzor (20.09.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Նախ վիճելի է, թե ինչ ասել է կործանման եզր, և թե մարդը հասել է դրան թե ոչ:


Նայիր չորս կողմդ, գուցե նկատես




> Երկրորդ՝ իմ կարծիքով իմաստությունը ձեռք է բերվում ոչ միայն հավատքի միջոցավ, այլև դրան *համադրելով* գիտակցությունն ու բանականությունը: Իսկ մենք անվերջ դրանք հակադրում ենք..


Ամեն դեպքում հիմքը հավատքն է




> Եվ ոչ միայն: Իմ կարծիքով նաև Մարդուն փնտրելու համար:


Իհարկե




> Նյութական աշխարհը երբեք չի վերանա: Մեր մոլորակը կվերանա: Բայց նորերը կստեղծվեն, և գիտակից կյանքը նյութական աշխարհում միշտ էլ պիտի ինքնադրսևորվի: Իմ կարծիքով դա անվերջ պրոցես է, անընդհատ ընթացք: Հոգևոր աշխարհի ինքնակատարելագործմեն, ինքնադրսևորման և ինքնաարտահայտման համար: Իսկ քանի որ հոգևոր աշխարը անմահ է և պիտի դրսևորվի, ապա նյութական աշխարհը չի վերանա, քանի որ այն մի յուրահատուկ հնարավորությու է տալիս հոգևոր աշխարին դրսևորվելու և դասեր քաղելու միջոցով ինքնակատարելագործվելու անվերջ ընթաքը ապահովելու համար: Կոպիտ ասած նյութական աշխահը մի գործիք է:


Տիգ ջան , խոսքս այս նյութական աշխարհի մասին է, իսկ թե գալիքում ինչ նյութեր են լինելու, սա էլ Տիրոջ գործն է




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կույր հավատին, ապա ասեմ, որ դա վերաբերվում է այն մարդկանց, որոնք կուրորեն ընդունում է այս թեմայի վերնագրում նշված դեպքերն ու նկարագրությունները, և այն համարում աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսք և ճիմարիտ ուղի... առանց խորանալու երևույթների տրամաբանության մեջ...


Չեմ կարծում, որ նման հավատացյալի, եթե կա այդպիսին, հավատքը հաստատուն կլինի

----------


## Varzor

> Աստծո որորմությունը և իմաստությունը Քեզ և ամենքին:
> Չկա հավատք,դրա համար էլ , Աստվածաշունչը քեզ թվում է անարժանահավատ, միթե մարդ կարող է Աստծո արած ամեն հրաշքները ու գործերը իր մարդկային ուղեղով ընկալել, կամ էլ գիտական բացատրություններ տալ , կարող են բացատրել ,թե ինչպես Կարմիր ծովը ճեղքվեց ?, ինչպես արևի ճառագայթները  10  աստիճան հետ դարձան ? / Դ.Թագավ 19-11/, ինչպես երկնքից  կարկուտի պես մեծ քարեր թափվեց, և արևը մեկ ամբողջ օր երկնքի մեջտեղը կանգնած մնաց? /Յեսու 10:11-14 /, ինչպես Յովնան մարգարեն երեք օր ու գիշեր կետի փորում մնաց ? / Յովնան 1-17/  ,  կամ էլ խիստ չորացած ոսկորները կենդանացան /Եզեկ.37 գլ/  կամ քառասուն տարի անապատի մեջ պտտվեցին , բայց շորերը չհնացան և կոշիկները չմաշեցին /Բ Օրինաց 29:5/ վերջապես Յիսուսի ծնունդը և հարությունը , նրա արյան միջոցով մեղքերից մաքրվելը և հավիտենական կյանք ունենալը , խնդրեմ պատասխանեք:


Շնորհակալ եմ բարեմաղթանքների համար  :Smile:  Նույնն էլ քեզ եմ ցանկանում:
Ես չեմ փորձում հասկանալ Աստծո արարչագործության հրաշքները` ինչպես, ինչից և ինչու ստեղծեց ամենը:
Ես փորձում եմ հասկանալ.
1. Ինչու ենք հավատում, որ Կարմիր ծովը ճեղքվել է, թե ավելի հեշտ և տրամապանական է մտածել որ Մովսեսը գիտեր այն ծանծաղ տեղը, որը ուժեղ տեղատվության ժամանակ բացվումմ էր?
2. Երկնքից կարկուտի պես քարեր են թափվում նաև մեր օրերում ու դրա մեջ ոչ մեկ Աստծո անմիջական իջամտություն չի տեսնում (հրաբխից հետո, տորնադոյի հետևանքով, երկնաքարեր  :Wink:  )
3. Ինչու ենք կարծում, որ Արևը երկնքի մեջտեղը կարող է կանգնած մնալ??  :Shok:  Ծնդաբանություն  :Angry2:  Երկիրն էլ կանգնել ? Իսկ մի գուցե դա այլ բան էր, որն ընդամենը աեգակի տեղն էին դրել? :Wink: 
4. Մարդկությանը հայտնի կետերից միայն կաշալոտն է, որ կարող է մարդ կուլ տալ, են էլ վերապահորեն, ինչպես նաև այդ հսկաները Միջերկրականում երբեք չեն ապրել: Այդ կետի պատմությունն ուղղակի փչոց է` մարդկայնի երևակայության արդյուքն, քանի որ հին աշխարհում դժվար թե իմանային, որ կետերը մադանց կուլ չեն տալիս :Wink: 
5. Ոսկորների կենդանացման տրյուկները Հոլիվուդում էլ վատ չեն սարքում  :Wink: 
6. 40 տարի անապատի մեջ պտտեցին, բայց շորերը չհնացան, որովհետև ոչ շոր ունեին ոչ կոշիկ  :LOL:  կամ էլ ունեին, բայց չէին հագնում: ԷԼ ոնց պիտի մաշվեին?
7. Հիսուսի ծնունդը ոչ մեկս չենք տեսել: Հարության պահն էլ մինչև հիմա իրար ուտելու թեմա է հենց հավատացյալների միջև (մանոնիկներ և աղանդավորներ):



> Ըմբոստանում ենք Աստծո դեմ և ուզում ենք , որ ամեն բան լավ լինի?   Աստված անսահման սեր է,  բայց ոչ թե ամեն բան՝ անհնազանդություն, ամբարտավանություն, մեծամտություն հանդուրժող : Եսայե մարգարությունում գրված է ,,Վայ անոր որ իր Արարիչին հետ կը վիճի,թեև ինքը երկրի խեցիներուն պէս խեցի մըն է, միթէ կավը զինք ձևացնողին կըռնայ ասել թե ինչ կը շինես,,
> Ձեզ թվում է ,թե պարտադիր է  ուսյալ և գրագետ լինել, որ Աստծո  խոսքը հասկանալ?, դրա համար  մեջ բերում կանեմ Ա Կորթացիներ  1:19-31  ,, քանի որ գրուած է. «Պիտի կործանեմ իմաստունների իմաստութիւնը եւ հանճարեղների մտածումները պիտի արհամարհեմ»։ Ո՞ւր է իմաստունը, ո՞ւր՝ բանգէտը, ո՞ւր՝ այս աշխարհի քննողը։ Չէ՞ որ Աստուած յիմարացրեց այս աշխարհի իմաստութիւնը. քանզի աշխարհն իր իմաստութեամբ չճանաչեց Աստծուն նրա իմաստութեամբ։ Աստուած էլ հաճեց փրկել հաւատացեալներին այդ քարոզութեան յիմարութեամբ,ուստի աստվածային  իմաստությամբ չթույլատրեց ,որ աշխարհային  իմաստությամբ մարդ  Աստված ճանաչի: Իսկ որովհետեւ հրեաները նշան են հայցում, եւ հեթանոսները իմաստութիւն են փնտռում, մենք քարոզում ենք խաչուած Քրիստոսին՝ ի գայթակղութիւն հրեաների եւ ի յիմարութիւն հեթանոսների. բայց նրանց համար, որ կանչուած են, հրեաներ թէ հեթանոսներ, Քրիստոսը Աստծու զօրութիւնն ու Աստծու իմաստութիւնն է. որովհետեւ Աստծու յիմարն աւելի իմաստուն է, քան մարդկային իմաստութիւնը, եւ Աստծու տկարն աւելի զօրեղ է, քան մարդկային զօրութիւնը։ Իրաւ որ, եղբայրնե՛ր, ձեր իսկ կոչումին նայեցէ՛ք. ըստ մարմնի՝ ոչ շատ իմաստուններ, ոչ շատ հզօրներ եւ ոչ շատ ազնուականներ կանչուեցին. բայց Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի յիմարներին, որպէսզի ամաչեցնի իմաստուններին. եւ Աստուած ընտրեց այս աշխարհի տկարներին, որպէսզի ամաչեցնի հզօրներին. եւ Աստուած աշխարհի ոչ-տոհմիկներին, արհամարհուածներին եւ ոչինչներին ընտրեց, որպէսզի իրենք իրենց մի բան կարծողներին ոչնչի վերածի. որպէսզի ոչ մի մարդկային էակ չպարծենայ Աստծու առաջ. որովհետեւ նրանո՛վ դուք կաք Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը եղաւ մեզ համար Աստծուց եկած իմաստութիւն, արդարութիւն, սրբութիւն եւ փրկութիւն, որպէսզի, ինչպէս գրուած էլ է. «Նա, ով պարծենում է, թող պարծենայ Տիրոջով»։


Ճիշտ ա, աստված այնքան սեր եր, որ ոչնչացրեց երկրի վրա ապրող բոլոր կենդանիներին, ինչա թե մարդկանց հարցերն էր լուծում: Նույնիսկ տկար մարդը սիրում է կենդանիներին և հոգ տանում նրանց մասին: Իսկ Աստված? Բա չեր Ափսոսում իր ստեղծած մյուս արարածներին? Էդ անասուններն ինչ մեղավոր էին, որ Աստծո մեծագույն ստեղծագործությունը համբալի մեկը դուրս եկավ? Ինչի հենց միանգամից ջրհեղեղ? Ավելի հարմար մեթոդ չկար? Ասենք նույն եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին սպանելու նման, կամ ավելի արդիական` ՍՊԻԴ, ժանտախտ և այն  :Wink: 

Մի բան աեմ, հերիքա աստվածաշնչյան բլթոցները փորձեք հիմնավորել հենց Աստվածաշնչով` դա անտրամաբանական անիմաստ մոտեցում է ու ձեզ ոչ մի խելքը գլխին մարդ չի հավատա:
Էդ նույնն է, որ գողի անմեղությունը փորձեն ապացուցել նրա մյուս գողություններով:

----------

VisTolog (20.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է Վառզոր ջան, քո կարծիքով ո՞րն է Աստծու խոսքը, ուղղված համայն մարդկությանը


Ինչ պարտադիրա հենց խոսք լինի? Խոսքը մարդու համար ա` մարդուց է: բայց Աստված արարել է Տիեզերքը, որն էլ հենց Աստծո խոսքն է մարդուն: Մարդը, եթե հիմար չի, այդ ամենը տեսնելով ու հասկանալով ակամայից հանգում է այն եզրակացությանը, որ Աստված կա, որ Նա չի կարող չլինել, հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի անհնար է, որ Տիեզերք լիներ:
Ես գիտեմ որ ՆԱ կա` համոզված եմ, բայց դա չեմ իմացել ոչ եկեղեցուց, ոչ Աստվածաշնչից: Ուղղակի նայել եմ շուրջս, նայել եմ ինքս ինձ ու տեսել եմ, համոզվել եմ, որ կա` այլ կերպ հնարավոր չի:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.01.2012), Tig (20.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե կարդաս հականալու սկզբունքով, կհասկանաս, բայց դու կարդում ես սխալներ փնտրելու սկզբունքով:


Քավ լիցի, երբ առաջին անգամ ձեռքս վերցրի և կարդացի բնավ ոչ մի սխալներ փնտրելու մտադրություն չունէի: Բայց հենց սկզբից էլ սկսեցի չհասկյանա, և ոչ թե գիտելիքների սղության պատճառով, այլ տարրական անհամապատասխանությունների: Եթե մի բանի բովանդակությունը չգիտես, չես կարող այն կարդալ սխալներ փնտրելու համար: Կարդում ես հասկանում ու տեսնում ես սխալներն ու թերությունները, ինչպես նաև դրական և լավ կողմերը  :Wink: 



> Սկսեմ հերթականությամբ, սկզբում կարդացի և հավատացի ,  հետո հավատքով սկսեցի կարդալ և ամեն անգամ կարդալով մի նոր պատասխան եմ ստանում


Քո մոտ լավ ա ստացվում, իսկ ես ամեն անգամ կարդալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում ու ուղղակի փչոցների շտեմարան է  :Pardon: 



> Մի անգամ ես մի դերասանի, որը աչքի էր ընկնում իր գիտելիքներով, Աստվածաշունչ նվիրեցի, մի քանի օրից հետո եկավ և ասեց. «Էս ինչ պրիմիտիվ գիրք է», բայց  այդ  գրքից այդպես էլ  ոչոնչ չհասկացավ (համենայնդեպս այդ տարիներին, հիմա՝ չգիտեմ): Դուք հասարակ գրվածքը չեք հասկանում , սուպեր գիտելիքը ո՞նց կընկալեք:


Էդ քեզ համար է հասարակ գրվածք  :Wink:  Համո Սահյանն է լավ գրել "երբ ես փոքր էի, ամեն ինչ պարզ էր ու պարզունակ էր իմ մանկության երազի նման":
Թարսի պես պաներ կա, որ ենքան ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿ սխալներ են որ ուղղակի ծիծաղս գալիս է, մի կողմից էլ տխրում եմ, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությու նը2000 տարվա մեջ այդպես էլ գիտակցական մակարդակի բարձրացում չի ապրել` մնացել է նույն մակարդակի վրա:



> Ո՜նց կուզես


Դե իհարկէ, կեցցե կամքի ազատությունը  :LOL: 



> Հայ եկեղեցին ո՞ւմ է վառել


Հայ եկեղեցին ենքան ժլատ էր, որ վառելու վրա փող չէր ուզում ծախսել: Բացի այդ մերոնք չէին վառում, այլ ձևերով էին հարցերը լուծում  :Wink:  Համենայն դեպք Գրիգորիսը ոչ միայն վառեց, այլ նաև մորթեց, սպանեց, թալանեց ու ավերեց:



> Ամեն բան հերթականությունով է գրված
> 1ին օր - լույսը ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:3-5
> 2րդ օր - ջրերը զատեց Ծննդ.1:6-8
> 3րդ օր - բուսականությունը ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:9-13
> 4րդ օր - լուսատուները ստեղծեց, աստղեր, արև, լուսին Ծննդ.1:14-19
> 5րդ օր - կենդանիները ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:20-25
> 6րդ օր - մարդուն ստեղծեց Ծննդ.1:26-31
> 7րդ օր - հանգիստ Ծննդ.2:1-3,  իսկ 4րդ համարից սկսած մի փոքր մեկաբանվում է արարչագործությունը: 
> Ի՞նչ չհասկանալու բան կա


Դե ինչ ասեմ, եթե քեզ համար դա ճիշտ հերթականություն է  :LOL: 
Նորից եմ կրկնում` 3-րդ և 4-րդ կետերը տեղերով թարս է գրված, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Լուսինը լուսատու չի (դե այդ մասին հին շումերները չգիտեին կամ էլ գիտեին, բայց մեկա եբրայացիներին չէին ասել  :LOL: )



> Սուրբ Հոգին է օգնում


Դու էիր գրել, որ *օգտվում* են, դա իմ բառերը չեն  :Wink: 



> Դու դեռ չես հասել


Աչքիս ես հասել ու անցել եմ, իսկ դուք մնում եք դեռ 4000թ մ.թ.ա ժամանակներում  :Pardon:

----------

Tig (20.09.2011), VisTolog (20.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Մարդն ակամայից ստեղծեց Աստծուն...
...
Եվ չարն ու բարին վրան բարդելով
Իրեն ազատեց մեղքերից անհուն...
                           Ս.Զաքարյան

----------

Tig (20.09.2011), VisTolog (20.09.2011), յոգի (20.09.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Աչքիս ես հասել ու անցել եմ, իսկ դուք մնում եք դեռ 4000թ մ.թ.ա ժամանակներում


անիգդոտը գիտես չէ?
 - մի օր iphone-ս մոռացել էի գյուղում, գնացի տեսա հավաքվել են դեմը աղոթում են
իրական դեպք, աֆրիկայի ցեղերից մեկը(կամ նույնիսկ մի քանիսը) ծղոտներից ինքնաթիռ էին պատրաստել, ու խոնարհվում, աղոթում էին նրա առաջ, դա էր իրանց Աստվածը..
Այսինքն կարծում եմ իրանց Աստվածը հաստատ ավելին էր քան դա, օրենքներ ուներ, անձրև ու կարկուտ էր բերում, ու էլի լիքը բաներ անում ու բացատրում անբացատրելին...բայց այ թե ինչ տեսք ուներ նրանց համար, ինքնաթիռ էր..դրանով նրանց շամանը 2 հարց էր լուծել, համ ապացուցել էր որ Աստված կա, համ ել արմատախիլ էր արել հետաքրքրությունը, թե ետ ինչ ա հա թռնում վերևները, գնանք հետևից պարզենք...

----------

Bujak2012 (20.09.2011), Skeptic (20.09.2011), Varzor (20.09.2011), VisTolog (20.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> անիգդոտը գիտես չէ?
>  - մի օր iphone-ս մոռացել էի գյուղում, գնացի տեսա հավաքվել են դեմը աղոթում են


Է հա ազոթում են, մանավանդ ջահելները, աղոթում են Աստծուն, որ իրենք էլ դրանից ունենան  :LOL:  Ինչ օրի ենք հասել:



> իրական դեպք, աֆրիկայի ցեղերից մեկը(կամ նույնիսկ մի քանիսը) ծղոտներից ինքնաթիռ էին պատրաստել, ու խոնարհվում, աղոթում էին նրա առաջ, դա էր իրանց Աստվածը..
> Այսինքն կարծում եմ իրանց Աստվածը հաստատ ավելին էր քան դա, օրենքներ ուներ, անձրև ու կարկուտ էր բերում, ու էլի լիքը բաներ անում ու բացատրում անբացատրելին...բայց այ թե ինչ տեսք ուներ նրանց համար, ինքնաթիռ էր..դրանով նրանց շամանը 2 հարց էր լուծել, համ ապացուցել էր որ Աստված կա, համ ել արմատախիլ էր արել հետաքրքրությունը, թե ետ ինչ ա հա թռնում վերևները, գնանք հետևից պարզենք...


Դեպքը ճիշտ է, բայց աֆրիկայի ցեղերից չեն եղել, այլ Նոր Գվինեայի: Հեռուստատեսությամբ հաղորդում էլ եմ դիտել դրա մասին:
Ընդհանրապես հին աշխարհի Աստվածների մեծ մասը հենց այդպես էլ առաջացել են` կոնկրետ ավելի բարձր ցիվիլիզացիաների ներկայացուցիչներ են: Սա ամենապարզ և ամենատրամաբանական բացատրությունն է: Դրա նկարագրությունները կան նաև Աստվածաշնչում:

----------

Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Դե տեսնում ես, նորմալ չես կարդացել ու դրա համար, կներես, բայց դատարկ մտքեր ես արտահայտում: Հո բոլորն էլ ծնված օրվանից չենհավատում?


Կներեմ, բայց որ միտքս ըմբռնեիր, դրանք դատարկ չէիր համարի: Հենց խոսքս չափահաս և գիտակից անձի մասին է, ով կարողանում է որոշումներ ու ընտրություններ կատարել: Եվ հենց Օգոստինոսն ու Տերտուղիանոսն այն անձիք էին, ովքեր լինելով անթիկ, հեթանոս աշխարհի մտավորներից գիտակցաբար հավատացին Աստծո Խոսքին:




> Պարզ չեմ գրել "եթե ոչ քրիստոնյան ուզում է ըմբռնել քրիստոնեությունը...": Բնական է, եթե ըմբռնես` կհավատաս: Մարդ չի կարող հավատալ առանց ուղեղի ու առանց մտածելու, քանի որ հավատքը գիտակցված երևույթ է և ենթարկվում է մարդու բանականությանը: անբանական արարածը հավատքի չի գա և դրա կարիքն էլ չունի


Այո, հենց Աստված էլ Իր Խոսքի շեշտը դրել է մարդու գիտակցության ու դատողության վրա: Եվ Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննու 1:1-ում Լոգոսը՝ Ով Հիսուս Քրիստոս Տերն է՝ Խոսքն է: Տեր Հիսուսը Նոր Կտակարանի շատ տեղերում մեջբերումներ արեց Հին Կտակարանից, շեշտելով Դրանց աստվածաշնչայնությունը: 



> Կարդա նախորդ գրառումներս, և կհասկանաս, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասում եմ, որ չեմ հավատում, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է:
> Խնդրում եմ չշփոթել` Աստված կա և դա անվիճելի է, Նա կա անկախ մեր գիտելիքներից և մեր հավատքից: բայց Ասշվածաշունչը նրա խոսքը չէ, այլ մարդկանց կողմից գրված գիրք:
> Նույնիսկ չեմ ասու, որ Աստվածաշնչում ամեն ինչ սխալ է: Շատ և շատ բաներ անկհայտ ճշմարտություններ են, բայց կան բաներ, որոնք ուղղակի պետք չի ընդունել, կամ էլ պետք չի ընդունել որպես Աստշո խոսք, քանի որ, իմ կարծիքով.
> _Համարելով, որ Աստվածաշնչում տեղ գտած անգրագետ, անիմաստ, հակասական ու ահավոր երևույթները Աստծո խոսքն են ու րա կամքը, առնվազն վիրավորում ենք Տիեզերքի Գերագույն Էակին ու Բանականությանը_


Դե ես էլ գրել էի, որ դու կարող ես հավատալ կամ չհավատալ Աստվածաշնչին, որպես Աստծո Խոսք լինելու մեջ, այլ ոչ թե Աստծո գոյությանը: Բայց քո չհավատալով Նրա Խոսքին ստախոս ես հայտարարում Ամենաստեղծ Արարչին միակ Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն: Աստված Իր Խոսքը վեր բարձրացրեց Իր գլխից: Եվ եթե չես հավատում ու չես ընդունում Աստվածաշունչը, ապա ըստ քեզ, ո՞րն է Աստծո Խոսքը:

----------


## Varzor

> Եվ հենց Օգոստինոսն ու Տերտուղիանոսն այն անձիք էին, ովքեր լինելով անթիկ, հեթանոս աշխարհի մտավորներից գիտակցաբար հավատացին Աստծո Խոսքին:


Հա, դու էլ կողքները կանգնած էիր  :LOL:  Ոնց եք հավատում այդպսիս դատարկաբանություններին? Էդ քո Օգոստինոսներին թող մի կողմ, արդեն 2000 տարի անցելա: Հիմա ենք խոսում, թե չէ են ժամանակ ինչա եղել սաղ ճշգրիտ գիտենք? Տո իսկի ճիշտը չգիտենք, թե ասենք մի տարի առաջ ինչա եղել, էլ ուր մնաց 2000: Գրավոր աղբյուրների մեծ մասը, մանավանդ հին աղբյուրների, կամա կամ ակամա փչոցներ են պարունակում:



> Այո, հենց Աստված էլ Իր Խոսքի շեշտը դրել է մարդու գիտակցության ու դատողության վրա: Եվ Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննու 1:1-ում Լոգոսը՝ Ով Հիսուս Քրիստոս Տերն է՝ Խոսքն է: Տեր Հիսուսը Նոր Կտակարանի շատ տեղերում մեջբերումներ արեց Հին Կտակարանից, շեշտելով Դրանց աստվածաշնչայնությունը:


Չէ, էդ պրիմիտիվ տակտիկան արդեն 2000 տարի է նույնն է: Ես ասում եմ "Աստվածաշունչը բացարձակ ճշմարտության տեղ չի անցնում", դու ասում ես "Ինչպես գրված է Աստվաշածնչում` Աստվածաշունչը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է": Բա հո ուրիշ բան չէին գրելու? Ասինք գրողները մի քիչ տգետ էին, բայց հո հիմար չէին?



> ապա ըստ քեզ, ո՞րն է Աստծո Խոսքը:


Էդ հարցին արդեն http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...=1#post2289132 պատասխանել եմ մի երկու գրառում առաջ: Նորից կրկնվեմ, թե կկարդաս?  :Wink:

----------

յոգի (22.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Չէ, էդ պրիմիտիվ տակտիկան արդեն 2000 տարի է նույնն է: Ես ասում եմ "Աստվածաշունչը բացարձակ ճշմարտության տեղ չի անցնում", դու ասում ես "Ինչպես գրված է Աստվաշածնչում` Աստվածաշունչը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է": Բա հո ուրիշ բան չէին գրելու? Ասինք գրողները մի քիչ տգետ էին, բայց հո հիմար չէին?


Ես ասում եմ, որ Աստված է ասում Աստվածաշնչի բացարձակ ճշմարտության մասին:
Եվ մի օրինակ, կասկածամտությանդ առումով, ինչքանով ես վստահ քո ծննդականի իսկության վրա:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ինչ պարտադիրա հենց խոսք լինի? Խոսքը մարդու համար ա` մարդուց է: բայց Աստված արարել է Տիեզերքը, որն էլ հենց Աստծո խոսքն է մարդուն: Մարդը, եթե հիմար չի, այդ ամենը տեսնելով ու հասկանալով ակամայից հանգում է այն եզրակացությանը, որ Աստված կա, որ Նա չի կարող չլինել, հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի անհնար է, որ Տիեզերք լիներ:
> Ես գիտեմ որ ՆԱ կա` համոզված եմ, բայց դա չեմ իմացել ոչ եկեղեցուց, ոչ Աստվածաշնչից: Ուղղակի նայել եմ շուրջս, նայել եմ ինքս ինձ ու տեսել եմ, համոզվել եմ, որ կա` այլ կերպ հնարավոր չի:


Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա Աստվածաշունչը: Այն չի փորձում ապացուցել, որ Աստված կա: Աստվածաշունչը պատմում է մեզ Աստծո մեծ Սիրո մասին:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ասում եմ, որ Աստված է ասում Աստվածաշնչի բացարձակ ճշմարտության մասին:
> Եվ մի օրինակ, կասկածամտությանդ առումով, ինչքանով ես վստահ քո ծննդականի իսկության վրա:


Իսկ ինչպես է աստված ասում? Հենց նույն գրքի միջոցով? Ոնց Լիոնն ա ասում` լյավ էլի  :LOL: 

Ծննդականի մասով չհասկացա ինչ ես հարցնում:
Վստահ եմ, որ իմն ա, թե վստահ եմ, որ մեջը ճիշտ բաներ ա գրած?
Առաջին առումով վստահ եմ` ինձ մոտ է, ուրեմն իմն է  :LOL: 
Իսկ մեջի գրածները ճիշտ են թե սխալ, էդ իմ տանձին չի, թող դրա մասին մտածի հաշվառող մարմինը` պետություն  է ուզում ինձ հաշվառել, թող ինքն էլ մտածի: համենայն դեպս` ծննականում ճիշտ նշված է անուն, ազգանուն, հայրանունս ու ազգությունս` այդքանը ինձ բավարար է  :Wink:  Ծննդյան թիվը, օրը և մնացած մանրուքներն արդե իսկ ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում ու ոչ մի դեր չունեն: Բացի դրանից ունեմնաև անձնագիր  :Wink: 
Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ հարցդ մի քիչ կոնկրետացնեիր, թե չէ սենց ինչ ասես կարող եմ պատասխանել` հավատացյալի ոճով  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա Աստվածաշունչը: Այն չի փորձում ապացուցել, որ Աստված կա: Աստվածաշունչը պատմում է մեզ Աստծո մեծ Սիրո մասին:


Իսկ դու ուշադիր կարդա քո կողմից մեկնաբանվող գրառումներս, քանի որ դրանցում ոչ միմ խոսք չի գնում այն մասին, ինչից դու էս խոսում` Աստվածաշունչը փորձում է ապացուցել կամ չի փորձում:

Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող Աստծո խոսքը լինել: Ու դրա դեմ ապացույցներ եմ բերում: Հակառակ ապացույցները, որոնք բերվում են հենց Աստվածաշնչից` անհիմն են, անիմաստ ու դատարկ, քանի որ նույն բանի իսկությունը հենց իրենով չի կարող ապացուցվել: Էդ նույնն ա, որ ասենք "Պնդում` ուղղնկյան եռանկյան եջերի քառակուսիների գումարը հավասար է ներքնաձիգի քառակուսուն: Ապացույց` Ուղղնկյան եռանկյան եջերի քառակուսիների գումարը հավասար է ներքնաձիգի քառակուսուն:"  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (22.09.2011), zanazan (23.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Մարդն ակամայից ստեղծեց Աստծուն...
> ...
> Եվ չարն ու բարին վրան բարդելով
> Իրեն ազատեց մեղքերից անհուն...
>                            Ս.Զաքարյան


Դու է՞լ ես այդ մտքին , թե արտահայտվում ես արտահայտվելու համար




> Համենայն դեպք Գրիգորիսը ոչ միայն վառեց, այլ նաև մորթեց, սպանեց, թալանեց ու ավերեց:


Ճիշտ չի, մի չափազանցրու, նա ոչ վառեց ինչ որ մեկին, ոչ մորթեց, ոչ սպանեց և ոչ էլ թալանեց , նա վերացրեց կռապաշտությունը ըստ Աստծու պատվիրանի:




> Թարսի պես պաներ կա, որ ենքան ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿ սխալներ են որ ուղղակի ծիծաղս գալիս է, մի կողմից էլ տխրում եմ


Ոչ մի սխալ չկա Աստվածաշնչում, եթե դու չես հասկանում դա չի նշանակում թե սխալ է




> մարդկանց մեծամասնությու նը2000 տարվա մեջ այդպես էլ գիտակցական մակարդակի բարձրացում չի ապրել` մնացել է նույն մակարդակի վրա:


Մյուսների մակարդակն էլ տեսնում եմ, էնքան են զարգացել որ մարդկությունից հրաժարվել են




> Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող Աստծո խոսքը լինել


Ամբողջ Գիրքը Աստուծոյ շունչն է, եւ օգտակար՝ սորվեցնելու, կշտամբելու, ուղղելու եւ արդարութեան մէջ կրթելու համար.(Բ Տիմ 3:16)

Արդարեւ ես ամօթ չեմ սեպեր աւետարանը, քանի որ ան Աստուծոյ զօրութիւնն է՝ ամէն հաւատացեալի փրկութեան համար, նախ Հրեային եւ ապա Յոյնին.որովհետեւ անով Աստուծոյ արդարութիւնը՝ որ հաւատքով է՝ կը յայտնուի հաւատքի համար, ինչպէս գրուած է. «Արդարը պիտի ապրի հաւատքով»: (Հռոմ.1:16-17)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու է՞լ ես այդ մտքին , թե արտահայտվում ես արտահայտվելու համար


Այստեղ խոսքը գնում է Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված աստծու մասին: Հա, ես էդ կարծիքին եմ` աստվածաշնչի աստվածը իրական Գերագույն բանականությունը չի, այլ չգիտեն ինչ է կամ ով է:



> Ճիշտ չի, մի չափազանցրու


Դե էդ ես չեմ չափազանցնում, ուղղակի պատմիչներին եմ հավատում  :Wink:  մանավանդ են խելառ Ագաթանգեղոսին  :LOL: 
1. Գրիոգրիսի գլխավորությամբ սպանվեցին բազմաթիվ քրմեր ու հասարակ մարդիք, ովքեր դեմ էին նոր կրոնին
2. Թալանվեցին և ավերվեցին Հայաստանի համարյա բոլոր տաճարները: Մենակ չասեք, թե տաճարների ոսկուն ձեռ չեն տվել, կամ չասեք, որ մեր տաճարները ոսկի ու գանձեր չունեին:
3. Ամբողջությամբ հրի մատնվեց (կամ գուցե մորութավոր պապիները մի երկու բան պահել են թաքում  :Smile:  ) նախաքրիստոնեական ողջ գրականությունը` նույնիսկ ոչ հայալեզու գրվածքներից բան չի պահպանվել: Ես պահը Ագաթանգեղոսիկը հատկապես խանդավառությամբ նկարագրում է մոտավորապես այսպես "հեթանոսական գրվածքներից սարքված խարույկների կրակը երկինք էր հասնում": Ջոգում ես ինչ ծավալների են վառել?



> Ոչ մի սխալ չկա Աստվածաշնչում, եթե դու չես հասկանում դա չի նշանակում թե սխալ է


Դե կներես, ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ բույսերը կարող են ապրել առանց արևի, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ առանց արևի գհիշեր ուցերեկ է լինում, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ աստված զոհաբերության հոտն է հոտոտում ու դա իրեն դուր է գալիս, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ 15 կանգուն ջրերի բարձրանալով Արարատ լեռը ծածկվեց, կամ նույնիսկ թրջվեցին նրա ստորոտները  :LOL: 
Էնքան շատ բան չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ կարծես թե սկսում եմ իմ չհասկանալն էլ չհասկանալ  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Գոնե դու ջոգիր ինչ ես ասում?  :LOL:  Այսինքն, քանի որ "ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչպես է առանց արևի գիշեր ու ցերեկ լինում", ուրեմն "իրավունք չունեմ ասելու, որ առանց արևի գիշեր ու ցերեկ չի լինում" ??? կարաս ասածիդ տրամաբանությունը նկարագրես?, մի գուցե դա հասկանամ  :LOL: 



> Մյուսների մակարդակն էլ տեսնում եմ, էնքան են զարգացել որ մարդկությունից հրաժարվել են


Էդ էլ հեչ լավ չի: Բայց դե ինչ անենք, քանի որ "մարդ չար է իր ծնունդին օրվանեն" ուրեմն դանից չես փախչի  :Wink:

----------

Արէա (22.09.2011), Մինա (19.12.2011), յոգի (23.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իսկ ինչպես է աստված ասում? Հենց նույն գրքի միջոցով? Ոնց Լիոնն ա ասում` լյավ էլի 
> 
> Ծննդականի մասով չհասկացա ինչ ես հարցնում:
> Վստահ եմ, որ իմն ա, թե վստահ եմ, որ մեջը ճիշտ բաներ ա գրած?


Հենց երկուսն էլ, այսինքն մեկը մյուսից է բխում… Եթե մեջի գրվածը սխալ լինի հավանական է, որ քոնը չլինի…  :Smile: 




> Առաջին առումով վստահ եմ` ինձ մոտ է, ուրեմն իմն է


Ես կարող եմ ասել քո պես, թե վստահ չեմ, չեմ հավատում, որ այն քո մոտինը քո ծննդանանն է: Եդ ին՞՞՞՞՞՞չ իմացար, ծննդականիդ մեջ ա՞ գրած  :LOL: : Թե ուրիշներն են քեզ ասել… թե ինչ-որ գյուտ ես արել ու մաթեմա-ֆիզիկա-քիմիական փորձով ես եզրահանգել:  :Wink: 




> Իսկ մեջի գրածները ճիշտ են թե սխալ, էդ իմ տանձին չի, թող դրա մասին մտածի հաշվառող մարմինը` պետություն  է ուզում ինձ հաշվառել, թող ինքն էլ մտածի: համենայն դեպս` ծննականում ճիշտ նշված է անուն, ազգանուն, հայրանունս ու ազգությունս` այդքանը ինձ բավարար է 
> Ծննդյան թիվը, օրը և մնացած մանրուքներն արդե իսկ ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում ու ոչ մի դեր չունեն:
> Բացի դրանից ունեմնաև անձնագիր


Նույնը կարելի է անձնագրիդ վերաբերյալ պնդել: Մեծ հարցականով կարելի է կասկածել, որ քո բոլոր *փաստաթղթերը* կեղծ են ու անվստահելի:




> Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ հարցդ մի քիչ կոնկրետացնեիր, թե չէ սենց ինչ ասես կարող եմ պատասխանել` հավատացյալի ոճով


Հանկարծ չվիրավորվես, այս գրածներս իմ փորձն է համեմատական կարգով ցույց տալ, որ կարելի է կասկածել ցանկացած ՓԱՍՏԻ վրա: Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը Ճշմարտության վկայականն է: Ինչո՞ւ է կոչվում ծննդյան _վկայական_: Այդ փաստաթուղթը հիմնված է վկայության վրա՝ այսինքն ուրիշների տեսածի և լսածի պնդումների վրա: Աստվածաշունչն էլ հիմնված է և գրված Աստծո, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ու Նրան ականատեսների վկայությունների վրա: Եթե դժվար չի լինի քեզ համար, խնդրում եմ կարդաս այս հատվածները Նոր Կտակարանից՝ Հովհաննես Առաքյալի առաջին թուղթը գլուխ 5, համարներ 6-13 (*Ա.Հովհաննու 5:6-13*) , Գործք Առաքելոց գլուխ 1, համար 8 (*Գործք 1: 8*) , Թուղթ առ Եբրայեցիս գլուխ 6, համարներ 13-20 (*Եբրայեցիս 6:13-20*) , Թուղթ առ Եբռայեցիս գլուխ 10, համար 15-18 (*Եբրայեցիս 10 : 15-18*) : Խնդրում եմ կարդա և հետո կարծիքդ հայտնիր:

----------

Varzor (23.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հենց երկուսն էլ, այսինքն մեկը մյուսից է բխում… Եթե մեջի գրվածը սխալ լինի հավանական է, որ քոնը չլինի…


Ինչ է նշանակում մեջի գրվածը սխալ լինի? Անիմսատ միտք է: Ինչը սխալ լինի? Անունս, ազգանունս, հայրանունս, թե ազգությունս?
Դա շատ հեշտ է ճշտել` ծնողներիցս կհարցնեմ  :Wink: 



> Ես կարող եմ ասել քո պես, թե վստահ չեմ, չեմ հավատում, որ այն քո մոտինը քո ծննդանանն է: Եդ ին՞՞՞՞՞՞չ իմացար, ծննդականիդ մեջ ա՞ գրած : Թե ուրիշներն են քեզ ասել… թե ինչ-որ գյուտ ես արել ու մաթեմա-ֆիզիկա-քիմիական փորձով ես եզրահանգել:


Նորից ասեմ: Ծննդականը պետական փաստաթուղթ է: Նրա իսկությունն ու կեղծությունը կարող է հստակ գնահատել պետությունը: Բայց ավելի մեծ վստահության համար պետությունները մտցնում են կենսաբանական անձնագրերի գաղափարը: Ու այդ ժամանակ, այո մաթեմա-ֆիզիկա-քիմիական փորձով կարելի է դա ապացուցել  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ` ինչ հիմքերով ինձ կարող ես չհավատալ? Որովհետև ես մարդ եմ, ոիմ թղթերը նույնպես մարդու են, մարդու կողմից տրված: ուն ինչքան էլ ես փորձեմ քեզ ապացուցել, որ իմ ծննդականը իրական է, միևնույն է հաշվի առնելով մարդկայնի գործոնը` կարող ես չհավատալ  :Wink: 
Ամեն դեպքում ծննդականը *չի համարվում անձը հաստատող փաստաթուղթ*  :Jpit: 



> Նույնը կարելի է անձնագրիդ վերաբերյալ պնդել: Մեծ հարցականով կարելի է կասկածել, որ քո բոլոր *փաստաթղթերը* կեղծ են ու անվստահելի:


Նորից եմ ասում անձնագրի կեղծությունը դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն իմը չի` նկարս մեջը կա  :Wink:  Այն իմն է, թեկուզ և կեղծ, բայց ԻՄ անձնագիրն է` մեջը նկարված եմ  :LOL: 



> Հանկարծ չվիրավորվես, այս գրածներս իմ փորձն է համեմատական կարգով ցույց տալ, որ կարելի է կասկածել ցանկացած ՓԱՍՏԻ վրա: Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը Ճշմարտության վկայականն է: Ինչո՞ւ է կոչվում ծննդյան _վկայական_: Այդ փաստաթուղթը հիմնված է վկայության վրա՝ այսինքն ուրիշների տեսածի և լսածի պնդումների վրա: Աստվածաշունչն էլ հիմնված է և գրված Աստծո, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ու Նրան ականատեսների վկայությունների վրա: Եթե դժվար չի լինի քեզ համար, խնդրում եմ կարդաս այս հատվածները Նոր Կտակարանից՝ Հովհաննես Առաքյալի առաջին թուղթը գլուխ 5, համարներ 6-13 (*Ա.Հովհաննու 5:6-13*) , Գործք Առաքելոց գլուխ 1, համար 8 (*Գործք 1: 8*) , Թուղթ առ Եբրայեցիս գլուխ 6, համարներ 13-20 (*Եբրայեցիս 6:13-20*) , Թուղթ առ Եբռայեցիս գլուխ 10, համար 15-18 (*Եբրայեցիս 10 : 15-18*) : Խնդրում եմ կարդա և հետո կարծիքդ հայտնիր:


Կարիքը չունեմ կրկին կարդալ այն, դրա մեջ մաստ չեմ տեսնում:

Ծննդականի-անձնագրի ու Աստվածաշնչի համեմատականը (իսկության տեսանկյունից ) անիմաստ են: Ծննդականն ու Անձնագիրը մարդուն տրվում են ոչ թե ճշմարտությունը հաստատելու, այլ մարդուն հաշվառելու համար: Հին դարերում մարդիք ծննդականի կարիք չունեին, բավարարվում էին իր խոսքերով կամ էլ ծնողների, հարազատների, բարեկամների և հարևանների խոսքերով: Այսինքն այս պարագայում խնդիրը նույնականացման մեջ է, ոչ թե ճշմարտության, քանի որ մարդը կարող է փոփոխել իր անձնագիրը կամ ծննդականը` օրինական և ոչ կեղծ, բայց անձնական տվյալները փոփոխած:
Իսկ "Աստվածաշունչը ճշմարտության վկայականն է" արտահայտությունը մաքուր հռետորական է:
Բացատրեմ միտքս: Անկախ նրանից, թե Աստվածաշնչի նյութն ինչ ծագում ունի, այն միևնույն է գրի է առնվել մարդու կողմից:
Պատկերացրի մեկը այն գրել է (Գ), հետո այն տալիս է մյուսին (Կ) ու ասում
Գ. - Կարդա, սա ճշմարտության վկայությունն է
Կարդում է կամ չի կարդում, բայց հարցեր է տալիս.
Կ. Ինչ իմացար?
Գ. - Որովհետև այն ես գրել եմ Աստծո թելադրանքով
Կ. - իսկ ինչ իամցար, որ թելադրողը Աստվածն էր?
Գ. - Նա ինքն ինձ ասաց ու բազմաթիվ հրաշքներով *ապացուցեց*
Կ. - Իսկ ինչքանով վստահ լինեմ, որ դու խաբված չես?
Գ. - Աստված չի խաբում
Կ. - Իսկ միգուցե ու այնքան տկարամիտ էիր, որ խաբվել ես? Թելադրողը հեչ էլ իսկական աստվածը չէր, ինչքան էլ որ ասեր, մի երլու հրաշքով հավատացել ես?
Գ. - Այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ *ես Աստծո ընտրյալն եմ*
Կ. - Եթե Աստվածն է այն քեզ թելադրել, ապա ինչի է այս գրքում այնպիսի բաներ գրված, որ բնական չեն? Ինչու կան բնությանը հակասող բաներ, եթե մենք արդեն իսկ ապրում ենք այդ ստեղծված բնությունում: Հո սկզբից ուրիշ բան չէր ստեղծել, հետո ուրիշ?
Գ. - Դու չես հասկանում, որովհետև* հավատալով չես կարդում*:
Կ. - Ում հավատամ?, գրվածին, թե քեզ? Ինչի հիման վրա հավատամ? Եթե քեզ հավատամ, ապա գրվածին կհավատամ, բայց եթե քեզ չեմ հավատում?
Գ. - Աստված ինձ ասաց, որ կլինեն մարդիք, որ չեն հավատա: Վայ նրանց
Կ. - Իսկ միգուցե դու ստում ես?:
Գ. - Ինչի համար ես պետք է քեզ ստեմ?
Կ. - Ինչի համար, որ սովորաբար մարդիկ ստում են` սեփական շահիդ համար:
Գ. - Աստծո ընտրյալը չի ստում:
Կ. - Իսկ ինչպես վստահնլինեմ, որ դու Աստծո ընտրյալն ես?
Գ. - Աստծո կամքով ես հիմա ժայռից ջուր կհանեմ:
Կ. - Ես էլ հիմա կսեղմեմ մոտիս այս սարքի կոճակը և դու կտեսնես, թի ինչպես եմ ես լուսին թռչում Լուսին, և ոչ միայն կտեսնե, այլև կլսես:
Գ. - Դա ինչպես? Ինչպես կարող է յաս փոքրիկ իրը ինչ-որ կոճակ սեղմելով ցույց տալ հեռավոր իրադարձություններ ու ձայն հանել?: Ինչպես պիտի Լուսին թռչես?
Կ. -Այս փոքրի իրը iPhone է կոչվում: Կնստեմ մի մետաղական աշտարակի ծայրում ու կթռչեմ:
Գ. - Բայց մետաղական աշտարակները չեն թռչում
Կ. - Թռչում են, եթե նրանց այնպիսի արագություն ես հաղորդում, որը բավարարում է Տիեզերք դուրս գալու համար:
Գ. - ???
Կ. - Հետո ես ջրից կրակ կստանամ, քեզ հետ կխոսեմ Լուսնից ու դու ինձ կտեսնես, Օվկիանոսը սև կներկեմ, անապատում ծառեր կաճեցնեմ ու մատներս իրար կշփեմ ու կրակ դուրս կգա, Չինական պատի միջով կանցնեմ, բուրգերը կանհայտացնեմ, քո մտքերը կգուշակեմ: Ժայռի միջից էլ ջուր չեմ ուզում, ես այդ ջուրը օդից կսարքեմ  :Smile:  Կարող ես գւոշակել, թե  ես ով եմ?
Գ - ??? դա հնարավոր չի, սուտ է
Կ. - Ինչու է սուտ? Ինչ ու ես պետք է քեզ ստեմ?....Դե արի ցույց տամ  :Smile:  Ի դեպ ինձ էլ է Աստվածն ուղարկել, որ քեզ ասեմ, որ դու հիմար ես ու սուտասան, հա մեկ էլ թափով մի երկու հատ գառ մորթի, սոված եմ  :Angry2:  Թե չէ այս մոտիս փայտը կորոտացնեմ ու դու կմեռնես...

Ու կառուսելը շարունակվում է:

Ասածս ինչ կցուցանե? Քանի որ գիրքը գրվել է մարդկանց կողմից, որոնց առանձնապես հիմքեր չունեմ վստահելու, քանի որ նրանք շատ հանգիստ կարող էին ստել սեփական շահերից ելնելով, ապա դա ինձ հիմք է տալիս Աստվածաշունչը կարդալուց հաշվի նստել հենց դրանում գրված փաստերի հետ` վերլուծելուծելով ու հասկանալոբ: Քանի որ ոչ բոլոր երևույթներն են մարդու ուղեղի հասանելի, ապա այդպիսի փաստերը (ինչպես օրինակ երկրի ու մնացած տիեզերական մարմինների արարումն է, կենդանի րգանիզմների արարումը և այլն) վերլուծել չենք կարող, բայց կան նաև այնպիսիները, որոնց վերլուծությունը կարող է կատարել նույնիսկ դպրոցական միջին տարիքի երեխան:
Ես արդեն իսկ այս թեմայում տեղադրել եմ մի քանի անտրամաբանական ու անհիմն բաների մասին վկայող նյութեր, որոնք թարսի պես հանդիպում են հենց Աստվածաշնչի սկզբներում: Պատկերացնում ես, թե ինչքան բան կարող եմ մեջբերել ամբողջ գրքից?

Հ.Գ.
Ամենևին չեմ ասում, թե Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի ճիշտ բան չկա գրված: Ավելին, Աստվածաշունչը շատ լավ, ուսանելի, նաև անհրաժեշտ ու ճշմարիտ ինֆորմացիաներ է պարունակում: Բայց այն ընդամենը մարդու (մարդկանց) կողմից գրված գիրք է և չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը, քանի որ Աստված շատ և շատ ավելի մեծ է ու անըմբռնելի, քան նկարագրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Չի կարող Աստվածաշնչում որպես Աաստված նկարագրված այդ թեկուզ հզոր, բայց միևնույն է խղճուկ արարածը լինել իրական Միկա և Ճշմարիտ Սկիզնը, քանի որ այն առավել մարդկայնացված կերպար է:

----------

zanazan (23.09.2011), Ավետիք (23.09.2011), Արէա (23.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Հ.Գ.
> Ամենևին չեմ ասում, թե Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի ճիշտ բան չկա գրված: Ավելին, Աստվածաշունչը շատ լավ, ուսանելի, նաև անհրաժեշտ ու ճշմարիտ ինֆորմացիաներ է պարունակում: Բայց այն ընդամենը մարդու (մարդկանց) կողմից գրված գիրք է և չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը, քանի որ Աստված շատ և շատ ավելի մեծ է ու անըմբռնելի, քան նկարագրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Չի կարող Աստվածաշնչում որպես Աաստված նկարագրված այդ թեկուզ հզոր, բայց միևնույն է խղճուկ արարածը լինել իրական Միկա և Ճշմարիտ Սկիզնը, քանի որ այն առավել մարդկայնացված կերպար է:


Արի ավելի ճշգրտենք և վերջնական տեսքի բերենք մեր քննարկումները: Նախ և առաջ մարդկանց համար ու մարդկանց կողմից գրված, բայց Միակ Աստծո կողմից ներշնչված: Աստծո սուրբ մարդիկ գրեցին Սուրբ Հոգուց ներշնչված լինելով: Երկրորդ, այն գիրը մեզ հասանելի լինելու համար գրվեց մարդկային խոսքով: Բայց Սկզբնաղբյուրը այդ Խոսքի Աստված է: Թեկուզ և մարդկային տկարությամբ ու մահականացության մեջ Բարձրյալ Հզորն է հայտնված: Եվ մեզ հասանելի լինելու համար Աստված մարդացավ, էլ ինչո՞ւ Իր Խոսքը, մեր հասկանալու և հավատալու համար Նա չէր իջեցնի: Դա էլ Իր անսահման Սիրո արտահայտումն է: Մի առիթով Տերն ասեց, թե որ *երկրային* բաներ է ասում ու չէին հասկանում, ինչպե՞ս *երկնայինը* պիտի հասկանային: Հիմա այսօր էլ, մեր մարդկային ու երկրային լեզվով մարդու հետ խոսելով մարդս չի հավատում Նրա աստվածաշնչայնության մեջ: Ապա, եթե Աստված Իր փառավոր և հզոր միտքը մեզ փոխանցեր, ինչպե՜ս էիք հասկանալու: *«Ուրեմն՝ որովհետև Աստծո իմաստության մեջ աշխարհը իմաստությունով չճանաչեց Աստծուն, Աստված հաճեց, որ քարոզության հիմարությունով ապրեցնի հավատացյալներին»* (*Ա.Կորնթացիս 1 : 21*) : Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել և չի էլ լսել, բացի Նրա Որդուց: Փառք Նրան:

----------


## Varzor

> Արի ավելի ճշգրտենք և վերջնական տեսքի բերենք մեր քննարկումները: Նախ և առաջ մարդկանց համար ու մարդկանց կողմից գրված, բայց Միակ Աստծո կողմից ներշնչված: Աստծո սուրբ մարդիկ գրեցին Սուրբ Հոգուց ներշնչված լինելով: Երկրորդ, այն գիրը մեզ հասանելի լինելու համար գրվեց մարդկային խոսքով: Բայց Սկզբնաղբյուրը այդ Խոսքի Աստված է: Թեկուզ և մարդկային տկարությամբ ու մահականացության մեջ Բարձրյալ Հզորն է հայտնված: Եվ մեզ հասանելի լինելու համար Աստված մարդացավ, էլ ինչո՞ւ Իր Խոսքը, մեր հասկանալու և հավատալու համար Նա չէր իջեցնի: Դա էլ Իր անսահման Սիրո արտահայտումն է: Մի առիթով Տերն ասեց, թե որ *երկրային* բաներ է ասում ու չէին հասկանում, ինչպե՞ս *երկնայինը* պիտի հասկանային: Հիմա այսօր էլ, մեր մարդկային ու երկրային լեզվով մարդու հետ խոսելով մարդս չի հավատում Նրա աստվածաշնչայնության մեջ: Ապա, եթե Աստված Իր փառավոր և հզոր միտքը մեզ փոխանցեր, ինչպե՜ս էիք հասկանալու: *«Ուրեմն՝ որովհետև Աստծո իմաստության մեջ աշխարհը իմաստությունով չճանաչեց Աստծուն, Աստված հաճեց, որ քարոզության հիմարությունով ապրեցնի հավատացյալներին»* (*Ա.Կորնթացիս 1 : 21*) : Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել և չի էլ լսել, բացի Նրա Որդուց: Փառք Նրան:


Տես նախորդ գրառման անեկդոտ-երկխոսությունը  :Wink: 
ՈՉ ՄԻ ՀԻՄՔ չկա կարծելու, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է ու գրված է նրա կողմից ներշնչված մարդկանցով: Իսկ հակառակը ենթադրելու ֆուռով հիմքեր կան:
Այստեղից հետևություն: Ինչին հավատալ? Ընդամենը անհիմն և անապացույց պնդումներին ու խոսքերին, թե հենց Աստվածաշնչում գրված կոնկրետ ու հստակ մտքերին, որոնցից միանշանակ մարկայինմտքի հոտ է գալիս, էլ չեմ ասում, որ պատճենահանումն ու խեղաթյուրումը իրոք որ ահավոր չափերի են հասնում այդ գրքում: Հենց թեկուզ Ծննդոցի սկիզբը` լրիվ շումերական աշխարհի արարման մասին պատմող դրվագ է, իսկ այն, որ շումերների ժամանակ եբրայացիների մասին նույնիսկ խոսք չկար, դա երևի չես վիճարկի: Արտագրություն է նաև ջրհեղեղի խիստ ուռճացված ու ակնհայտ կերպով եբրայացիների կողմից ճիշտ չըկլաված պատմությունը: Էլ չեմ ասում այն փաստը, որ կարծես Աստվածաշունչը գիրք լինի այն մասին, թե ինչպես է աստված անընդհատ ներել ու փրկել այն ժողովրդին, որը պատեհ առիթի էր սպասում իր աստծուն ուրանալու ու նրա խոսքը դրժելու համար: Իսկ Նոր կտակարանն արդեն իսկ ավելի խոհեմ և բանիմաց մարդկանց կողմից է գրառվել, սակայն ակնհայտորեն այդտեղ էլ  աչք են ծակում հինդուիստական և բուդդիստական թեմաները: Հուսով եմ չես ժխտի, որ բուդդայականությունն ու հինդուիզմը նույնպե ավելի հին են, քան Նոր կտակարանը:

Մի բան կասեմ հաստատ: Եթե Աստծո խոսքը պետք է բերեր մարդկանց միջև գժտություների, հակասությունների այլաբանության և այլադավաության զուտ այն պատճառով, որ այն հստակ չի կամ էլ անհասկանալի է, ապա զարմանալի է, թե ինչպես է, որ այդ աստվածը սեր է? Ինչ սիրո մասին կարող է գնալ խոսքը, եթե ծնողի խոսքը գժտություն է մտցնում իր զավակների մեջ? վելի լավ չէր լինի կամ լռել, կամ էլ Աստվածային բանականությամբ այնպես անել, որ այդ գժտությունը չառաջանար? 
Նաև Աստվածաշնչից ելնելով ոչ մի կերպ քննադատության չի դիմանում Աստծո ամենակարողության գաղափարը: Էլ ինչ ամենակարող, երբ ր ստեղծած ամենակատարյալ էակը "բռակով" դուրս եկավ?
Իսկ մի գուցե սա ընդամենը լաբորատոր փորձ է և այն դեռ չի ավարտվել? Իգուցե աս ամենը ընդամենը մարդ տեսակի որակկան հատկանիշների գնահատման համար է, որի արդյունքում մենք մոլորակը կզիջենք ավելի լավ սարքված արարածների?  :Wink:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Տես նախորդ գրառման անեկդոտ-երկխոսությունը 
> ՈՉ ՄԻ ՀԻՄՔ չկա կարծելու, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է ու գրված է նրա կողմից ներշնչված մարդկանցով: Իսկ հակառակը ենթադրելու ֆուռով հիմքեր կան:
> Այստեղից հետևություն: Ինչին հավատալ? Ընդամենը անհիմն և անապացույց պնդումներին ու խոսքերին, թե հենց Աստվածաշնչում գրված կոնկրետ ու հստակ մտքերին, որոնցից միանշանակ մարկայինմտքի հոտ է գալիս, էլ չեմ ասում, որ պատճենահանումն ու խեղաթյուրումը իրոք որ ահավոր չափերի են հասնում այդ գրքում: Հենց թեկուզ Ծննդոցի սկիզբը` լրիվ շումերական աշխարհի արարման մասին պատմող դրվագ է, իսկ այն, որ շումերների ժամանակ եբրայացիների մասին նույնիսկ խոսք չկար, դա երևի չես վիճարկի: Արտագրություն է նաև ջրհեղեղի խիստ ուռճացված ու ակնհայտ կերպով եբրայացիների կողմից ճիշտ չըկլաված պատմությունը: Էլ չեմ ասում այն փաստը, որ կարծես Աստվածաշունչը գիրք լինի այն մասին, թե ինչպես է աստված անընդհատ ներել ու փրկել այն ժողովրդին, որը պատեհ առիթի էր սպասում իր աստծուն ուրանալու ու նրա խոսքը դրժելու համար: Իսկ Նոր կտակարանն արդեն իսկ ավելի խոհեմ և բանիմաց մարդկանց կողմից է գրառվել, սակայն ակնհայտորեն այդտեղ էլ  աչք են ծակում հինդուիստական և բուդդիստական թեմաները: Հուսով եմ չես ժխտի, որ բուդդայականությունն ու հինդուիզմը նույնպե ավելի հին են, քան Նոր կտակարանը:
> 
> Մի բան կասեմ հաստատ: Եթե Աստծո խոսքը պետք է բերեր մարդկանց միջև գժտություների, հակասությունների այլաբանության և այլադավաության զուտ այն պատճառով, որ այն հստակ չի կամ էլ անհասկանալի է, ապա զարմանալի է, թե ինչպես է, որ այդ աստվածը սեր է? Ինչ սիրո մասին կարող է գնալ խոսքը, եթե ծնողի խոսքը գժտություն է մտցնում իր զավակների մեջ? վելի լավ չէր լինի կամ լռել, կամ էլ Աստվածային բանականությամբ այնպես անել, որ այդ գժտությունը չառաջանար? 
> Նաև Աստվածաշնչից ելնելով ոչ մի կերպ քննադատության չի դիմանում Աստծո ամենակարողության գաղափարը: Էլ ինչ ամենակարող, երբ ր ստեղծած ամենակատարյալ էակը "բռակով" դուրս եկավ?
> Իսկ մի գուցե սա ընդամենը լաբորատոր փորձ է և այն դեռ չի ավարտվել? Իգուցե աս ամենը ընդամենը մարդ տեսակի որակկան հատկանիշների գնահատման համար է, որի արդյունքում մենք մոլորակը կզիջենք ավելի լավ սարքված արարածների?


Ինչի ես մտածում, որ արտագրություն է… հիմնվում ես միայն ժամանակագրական տարբերության վրա՞: Անլուրջ հիմք է: Օրինակ՝ հին հույն իմաստասերներն ենթադրում էին ատոմի գոյութայն մասին, բայց մեր օրերում առավել հստակ գիտություն կա այդ առումով: Ըստ քեզ, այժմեան գիտությունը ատոմի վերաբերյալ արտագրությո՞ւն է հին հույներից:  :Shok:  Նույնը չի կարելի ասել Աստվածաշնչի և ուրիշ ուսմունքների վերաբերյալ, հաշվառելով միայն դրանց գրվելու ժամաակագրությունները: :Think: 
Խոսում ես մարդկանց միջև գժտության մասին, որն ըստ քեզ Աստվածաշունչն է բերում: Սա մարդուց է գալիս գալիս, և ոչ թե Աստծուց: Իրար մեջ ժառանգությունը չեն ուզում կիսել, իրար միս են ուտում… մեկը մյուսի կնոջ վրա աչք է դնում՝ իրար միս են ուտում… մեկը մյուսին թարս նայեց՝ իրար միս են ուտում: Առանց Աստվածաշնչի էլ այնքան գժտություններ են անում, որ քո բերած պատճառաբանությունը շատ անքաշ է դառնում դրանց առջև: :Shok: 
Աստված մարդուն «բռակ» չստեղծեց, այլ ազատ՝ ընտրության մեջ: Մարդս ինքը ընտրեց «բռակի» ուղղին: Ու հիմա եդ «բռակ» մտածելակերպով քննարկում ու քննադատում եք Կատարյալ Աստծո Խոսքը: :Xeloq: 
Սակայն Աստված, այո նոր բան է ստեղծել, նոր աշխարհ, նոր ապագա: Դա էլ է Աստվածաշնչում գրված: Եվ դա ձեռք է բերվում հավատքով:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչի ես մտածում, որ արտագրություն է… հիմնվում ես միայն ժամանակագրական տարբերության վրա՞: Անլուրջ հիմք է: Օրինակ՝ հին հույն իմաստասերներն ենթադրում էին ատոմի գոյութայն մասին, բայց մեր օրերում առավել հստակ գիտություն կա այդ առումով: Ըստ քեզ, այժմեան գիտությունը ատոմի վերաբերյալ արտագրությո՞ւն է հին հույներից:  Նույնը չի կարելի ասել Աստվածաշնչի և ուրիշ ուսմունքների վերաբերյալ, հաշվառելով միայն դրանց գրվելու ժամաակագրությունները:


Նախ հույն գիտնականների պատկերացրած ատոմը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր հիմիկվա իմացած ատոմների հետ` բացի անվանումից (ատոմ նշանակում է անբաժանելի, իսկ ներկայիս ատոմները լավ էլ ճեղքում ենք  :Wink: ) Երկրորդը. ուրիշի ասածը գրի առենել և ասել, որ դա ես եմ ասել` առնվազն արտագրություն է, հետո էլ խարդախություն: ուրիշի գիտելիքի հենքի վրա կարելի է զարգացնել, նոր գիտելիք ձեռք բերել, բայց չի կարելի ասել, որ այդ ուրիշը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի դրա հետ: Հենց հրեաների արածն էլ այդ է` Աստված Մովսեսին ներշնչեց Ասվածաշունչը? Բա ուր մնացին շումերները? Բա իրենց ով էր այդ մասին ասել? Իսկ ինչի էին հրեաաները պնդում, որ դա իրենց Աստվածն է ասել Մովսեսին (Եթե չեմ սխալվում նա էր առաջին գրքերը գրել  :Wink: )? 



> Խոսում ես մարդկանց միջև գժտության մասին, որն ըստ քեզ Աստվածաշունչն է բերում: *Սա մարդուց է գալիս գալիս, և ոչ թե Աստծուց*: Իրար մեջ ժառանգությունը չեն ուզում կիսել, իրար միս են ուտում… մեկը մյուսի կնոջ վրա աչք է դնում՝ իրար միս են ուտում… մեկը մյուսին թարս նայեց՝ իրար միս են ուտում: Առանց Աստվածաշնչի էլ այնքան գժտություններ են անում, որ քո բերած պատճառաբանությունը շատ անքաշ է դառնում դրանց առջև:


Դու ինքդ ակամայից հաստատեցիր իմ աածը` գժտությունը մարդուց է գալիս, ու եթե աստվածաշնչի պարունակությունը մարդկան համար գժտության պատճառ է դառում, նանակում է` մարդուց է գալիս  :Jpit: 



> Աստված մարդուն «բռակ» չստեղծեց, այլ ազատ՝ ընտրության մեջ: Մարդս ինքը ընտրեց «բռակի» ուղղին: Ու հիմա եդ «բռակ» մտածելակերպով քննարկում ու քննադատում եք Կատարյալ Աստծո Խոսքը:
> Սակայն Աստված, այո նոր բան է ստեղծել, նոր աշխարհ, նոր ապագա: Դա էլ է Աստվածաշնչում գրված: Եվ դա ձեռք է բերվում հավատքով:


Էշ մի սատկի գարուն կգա  :Jpit: 
Հիմա Աստվածաշնչից քանի հատ հիմնավորում բերեմ, որ մարդը "ի սկզբանե լավը չէր"? Ինչ է նշանակում դա` "իսկզբանե"?Նշանակում է, որ հենց իր արարման պահից մարդը վատն էր` բռակ եր Աստծո տեսանկյունից  :LOL: 



> Ծննդոց Ը
> 20 Եւ շինեաց Նոյ սեղան Աստուծոյ: Եւ առ յամենայն անասնոց սրբոց, եւ յամենայն թռչնոց սրբոց, եւ եհան *ողջակէզ* ի վերայ սեղանոյն: 21 Եւ *հոտոտեցաւ* Տէր Աստուած ի հոտ անուշից: Եւ ասէ Տէր Աստուած, *ածեալ զմտաւ*. Ոչ եւս յաւելից անիծանել զերկիր վասն գործոց մարդկան: *Զի միտք մարդկան հաստատեալ են ի խնամս չարի ի մանկութենէ իւրմէ*: Արդ՝ ոչ եւս յաւելից հարկանել զամենայն մարմին կենդանի որպէս արարի: 22 Այսուհետեւ զամենայն աւուրս երկրի՝ սերմն եւ հունձք, ցուրտ եւ տաւթ, ամառն եւ գարուն, զտիւ եւ զգիշեր մի դադարեսցեն:


Ծանոթ տողեր են?  :Smile: 
Հա, մեկ էլ ողջակեզի մասին: Բա դա նորմալ ա ողջ-ողջ կենդանիներին այրելը?
Հետաքրքիր ա, թե աստված ինչպես հոտոտեցավ: Հերիք չի հոտոտեցավ, հետն էլ մտքի մեջ խոսեց ու այդ մասին էլ մանրամասն հետո պատմեց (լավ, ներշնչեց) Մովսեսին:
Փաստորեն մարդը իր մանկությունից չար էր, բայց դրա համար տեսնես ով էր պատասխանատու?

----------


## Ավետիք

> Նախ հույն գիտնականների պատկերացրած ատոմը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր հիմիկվա իմացած ատոմների հետ` բացի անվանումից (ատոմ նշանակում է անբաժանելի, իսկ ներկայիս ատոմները լավ էլ ճեղքում ենք )


Նախ այդ հին նույները գիտնականներ չէին, այլ իմաստասերներ-փիլիսոփաներ, ովքեր զբաղված էին մտքի եզրահանգումների հիման վրա հայտարարություններ անելով: Զուգահեռներ չես տեսնում…  :Smile:  Ու նույնը դու ես պնդում:




> Երկրորդը. ուրիշի ասածը գրի առենել և ասել, որ դա ես եմ ասել` առնվազն արտագրություն է, հետո էլ խարդախություն: ուրիշի գիտելիքի հենքի վրա կարելի է զարգացնել, նոր գիտելիք ձեռք բերել, բայց չի կարելի ասել, որ այդ ուրիշը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի դրա հետ: Հենց հրեաների արածն էլ այդ է` Աստված Մովսեսին ներշնչեց Ասվածաշունչը? Բա ուր մնացին շումերները? Բա իրենց ով էր այդ մասին ասել? Իսկ ինչի էին հրեաաները պնդում, որ դա իրենց Աստվածն է ասել Մովսեսին (Եթե չեմ սխալվում նա էր առաջին գրքերը գրել )?


Փաստեր բեր, որ հրեաները շումերներից արտագրել են, եթե իհարկե, քո եզրահանգումները չեն դրանք  :Smile:  Շումերները մնացին իրենց տեղում, ցավոք Աստծուց հեռու: Եթե չես հավատում, որ Աստված է հայտնել Մովսեսին ստեղծագործության ճշմարտությունը, դա քո խնդիրն է, ոչ թե իրականությունը:




> Դու ինքդ ակամայից հաստատեցիր իմ աածը` գժտությունը մարդուց է գալիս, ու եթե աստվածաշնչի պարունակությունը մարդկան համար գժտության պատճառ է դառում, նանակում է` մարդուց է գալիս


Ոչ, ադյպես չի նշանակում, դա երեխայական դատողության տարբերակն է: Հակառակ դեպքում Նա չէր ասի, որ սիրեինք մեր թշնամիներին:




> Էշ մի սատկի գարուն կգա


 Էշը կսատկի, բայց գիտակից և Աստծո Խոսքին հավատացող մարդը արդեն ունի հավիտենական կյանք: (Հովհ. 5: 24)




> Հիմա Աստվածաշնչից քանի հատ հիմնավորում բերեմ, որ մարդը "ի սկզբանե լավը չէր"? Ինչ է նշանակում դա` "իսկզբանե"?Նշանակում է, որ հենց իր արարման պահից մարդը վատն էր` բռակ եր Աստծո տեսանկյունից


 Բեր գոնե մեկը, և կիմանամ, որ դու լուրջ մարդ ես ու քո խոսքերն անիմաստ չեն: Այն ժամանակ կխոսենք: Բայց հիմիկվա դրությամբ էլ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակել:
Բարին ընդ քեզ:

----------

Varzor (26.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախ այդ հին նույները գիտնականներ չէին, այլ իմաստասերներ-փիլիսոփաներ, ովքեր զբաղված էին մտքի եզրահանգումների հիման վրա հայտարարություններ անելով: Զուգահեռներ չես տեսնում…  Ու նույնը դու ես պնդում:


Փաստորեն Արքիմեդը, Էվկիդեսը, Պյութագորասը, Դեմոկրիտը գիտնականներ չէին  :LOL: 
Դե հա, գիտությունների ակադեմիայի կողմից արտոնագրված չէի, բայց արի ու տես որ ներկայիս գիտնականները նրանց "մտքի եզրահանգման վրա արված հայտարարությունների" վրա հենվելով որքան են առաջ գնացել  :LOL: 
Չես զգում, որ դա տառակերություն է:?
Այն ժամանակ էլ իրենք էին գիտնականները` իմաստունները և գիտունները, փիլիսոփաները, գյուտարարները ...
Ատոմի գաղափարն էլ Դեմոկրիտից է եկել, որը հասկացել է, որ նյութական աշխարհը պիտի որ կառուցված լինի փոքրագույն և անբաժանելի մասնիկներից, որոնց անվանել է ատոմ: Հետագա գիտնականները, մինչև ատոմների կառուցվածքի մասին գաղափար կազմելը, ենթադրել են, որ դրանք են անբաժանելի մասնիկները և նոյն կերպ են կնքել` ատոմ, որը ընդամենը սխալմունք էր, բայց արմատավորվեց որպես տերմին` իմաստի մեջ հիմա չենք խորանում  :Wink: 



> Փաստեր բեր, որ հրեաները շումերներից արտագրել են, եթե իհարկե, քո եզրահանգումները չեն դրանք  Շումերները մնացին իրենց տեղում, ցավոք Աստծուց հեռու: Եթե չես հավատում, որ Աստված է հայտնել Մովսեսին ստեղծագործության ճշմարտությունը, դա քո խնդիրն է, ոչ թե իրականությունը:


Ինչ ես ուզում բերեմ, Գիլգամեշը, թե Էնումա Էլիշը? Գւլգամեշը հայերեն ունեմ, մյուսը` ոչ: եթե եուզում ես էլ. փստի հասցե տուր` ուղարկեմ:
Շումերները ժամանակագրական առումով հրեաներից (երբայացիներից) ապրել են առնվազն 1000-1500 տարի առաջ, մինչև ջրհեղեղը (մինչև ջրհեղեղը հենց նույն Աստվածաշունչն է ասում, որ հրեաները և իսրայելի ժողովուրդը չկային: Դրանք շատ ավելի ուշ եղան, դատելով Աստվածաշնչյան տարեգրութունից կարելի է հանդիստ հաշվարկել ջրհեղեղի և աստծո ընտրյալ ժողովրդի առաջացման միջև եղած ժամկետը  :Wink:  )
Էնպես որ հեցն Աստվածաշնչում է գրված, որ հրեաները այնքան էլ նոր ազգ չեն, առավել ևս մինչև ջրհեղեղն ուղղակի չկային  :Smile:  Իսկ շումերները ոչ միայն եղել են դրանից առաջ, այլև նկարագրել են աշխարհի արարումը և ջրհեղեղը իրենց գրականությունում: Ըստ էության Էնումա Էլիշ-ը աշխարհի ստեղծման վերաբերյալ պահպանված ամենահին գրավոր նկարագրությունն է:



> Ոչ, ադյպես չի նշանակում, դա երեխայական դատողության տարբերակն է: Հակառակ դեպքում Նա չէր ասի, որ սիրեինք մեր թշնամիներին:


Դե Նա ասում է էլի ԳՐՔՈՒՄ  :Wink: 



> Էշը կսատկի, բայց գիտակից և Աստծո Խոսքին հավատացող մարդը արդեն ունի հավիտենական կյանք: (Հովհ. 5: 24)


Նույնը` էշ մի սատկի, գարուն կգա, յոնջա կբուսնի  :LOL: 



> Բեր գոնե մեկը, և կիմանամ, որ դու լուրջ մարդ ես ու քո խոսքերն անիմաստ չեն: Այն ժամանակ կխոսենք: Բայց հիմիկվա դրությամբ էլ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակել:
> Բարին ընդ քեզ:


Ավետիք ջան, անլուրջ մարդու տպավորությունը արդեն դու ես թողնում, որովհետև հենց մեջբերածդ գրառման տողերին նախորդող նախադասությունը մեջբերում էր Աստվաշածնչից` Ծննդոց Ը: Բայց նորից, հատուկ քո համար`



> *Ծննդոց Ը*
> 21 Եւ հոտոտեցաւ Տէր Աստուած ի հոտ անուշից: Եւ ասէ Տէր Աստուած, ածեալ զմտաւ. Ոչ եւս յաւելից անիծանել զերկիր վասն գործոց մարդկան: *Զի միտք մարդկան հաստատեալ են ի խնամս չարի ի մանկութենէ իւրմէ:*

----------


## Ավետիք

> Հիմա Աստվածաշնչից քանի հատ հիմնավորում բերեմ, որ մարդը "*ի սկզբանե լավը չէր*"? Ինչ է նշանակում դա` "*իսկզբանե*"?*Նշանակում է, որ հենց իր արարման պահից մարդը վատն էր` բռակ եր Աստծո տեսանկյունից*


Ուշադիր կարդա գրառումդ, հատկապես իմ գունավորած բառերը՝ *արարման պահից մարդը վատն էր` բռակ եր Աստծո տեսանկյունից* :
Եվ հիմա բաց ու կարդա մարդու արարման մասին Ծննդոց Ա գլ. 26-31, Բ ցլ. 1-25 և տես, որ Աստված մարդուն բարի է ստեղծել: Իսկ քո բերած Ծննդոց Ը ցլ. 20-22 հատվածը խոսում է մեղքի, ծնողից զավակին, փոխանցվելու մասին: Տարբերությունը չես նկատում?

----------


## Ավետիք

Դե հիմա հասկացիր, որ Աստվածաշնչից ոչ մեկ հիմնավորում չես կարող բերել, թե Աստված մարդուն չար է ստեղծել.

----------


## Varzor

> Դե հիմա հասկացիր, որ Աստվածաշնչից ոչ մեկ հիմնավորում չես կարող բերել, թե Աստված մարդուն չար է ստեղծել.


Չեմ ասում, թե  չար է ստեղծել, բայց հենց աշտվածաշունչը ասում է, որ"մարդը չար է իր մանկությունից": Ադամի պարագայում մանկությունը որպես այդպիսին ստեղծմանը հաջորդող պահերն են, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ՝ *արարման պահից*, ոչ թե *արարման ժամանակ*: Տարբերությունը դու էլ ես տեսնում բայց համառորեն ուրիշ բաներ ես պնդում: Խոսքը գնում է նրան մասին, որ մարդը հակում ունի դեպի չարը, մտքերը մանկությունից չար են: Ու դա ապացուցեց Ադամը, երբ խախտեց Աստծո պատվիրանը՝ կերավ պտուղը: Իսկ Աստծո պատվիրանի խախտումը բարի կամքի դրս?որում կարելի է համարել?

Ի դեպ հենց նույն տողում մի նուրից հետաքրքիր գրառում կա, թե ինչպես Աստված հոտոտեց Նոյի ողջակեզի անուշ բույրը, որն էլ ստիպեց մտքափոխվել ու մտածել մարդկությունը այլ?ս չվերացնելու մասին: Էդ ոնց հոտոտեց? Բա Նոյի դաժանությունը? Ողջ-ողջ կենդանի այլերը կարգին մարդու արարք է ?

----------


## Ավետիք

> Չեմ ասում, թե  չար է ստեղծել, բայց հենց աշտվածաշունչը ասում է, որ"մարդը չար է իր մանկությունից": Ադամի պարագայում մանկությունը որպես այդպիսին ստեղծմանը հաջորդող պահերն են, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ՝ *արարման պահից*, ոչ թե *արարման ժամանակ*: Տարբերությունը դու էլ ես տեսնում բայց համառորեն ուրիշ բաներ ես պնդում: Խոսքը գնում է նրան մասին, որ մարդը հակում ունի դեպի չարը, մտքերը մանկությունից չար են: Ու դա ապացուցեց Ադամը, երբ խախտեց Աստծո պատվիրանը՝ կերավ պտուղը: Իսկ Աստծո պատվիրանի խախտումը բարի կամքի դրս?որում կարելի է համարել?


Չէ, այստեղ արդեն ուրիշ բան է ի հայտ գալիս: Մարդուն խաբեց սատանան: Մարդն ուներ ազատ ընտրություն, և սատանայի գայթակղության ազդեցության տակ մեղք գործեց: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ Աստված Ինքը մարդու մեղքի փոխարեն վճարեց Իր Միածին Որդու մահով, բայց ոչ սատանայի: Այսինքն մեղքն ի հայտ եկավ սատանայից, մարդը մեղք գործեց ազդեցության տակ: Այստեղից հետևում է, որ ոչ թե մարդու մեջը մեղքը կար ստեղծագործությամբ, այլ ընկնելով ազդեցության տակ, գայթակղվելով մեղք գործեց:



> Ի դեպ հենց նույն տողում մի նուրից հետաքրքիր գրառում կա, թե ինչպես Աստված հոտոտեց Նոյի ողջակեզի անուշ բույրը, որն էլ ստիպեց մտքափոխվել ու մտածել մարդկությունը այլ?ս չվերացնելու մասին: Էդ ոնց հոտոտեց? Բա Նոյի դաժանությունը? Ողջ-ողջ կենդանի այլերը կարգին մարդու արարք է ?


Մի քանի անգամ է, հա շեշտում ես էս հատվածը: Երևում է, շատ հետաքրքրված ես… Նախ ասեմ, որ ողջակեզ չի նշանակում ողջ-կենդանի այրել: Այլ ամբողջությամբ այրել է նշանակում: Նախ կենդանուն մորթում էին, և հետո ամբողջությամբ այրում էին, և ոչ թե հիմիկվա մատաղների նման, կեսն (չասեմ առյուծի բաժինը) ուտում էին, կեսն էլ՝ ուրիշներին տալիս: Բայց ի սկզբանե այդ զոհը խորհրդանշում էր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կատարվելիք զոհաբերությունը: Ինչո՞ւ, ըստ քեզ մտքափոխվեց Աստված ամբողջությամբ մարդկությունը կործանելու ցանկությունից: Որովհետև Նա արդեն տեսնում էր Քրիստոսի զոհաբերությունը մարդկանց համար և փոխարեն: Աստծուն ընդունելի միակ զոհը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է:

----------

Varzor (27.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, այստեղ արդեն ուրիշ բան է ի հայտ գալիս: Մարդուն խաբեց սատանան: Մարդն ուներ ազատ ընտրություն, և սատանայի գայթակղության ազդեցության տակ մեղք գործեց: Հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ Աստված Ինքը մարդու մեղքի փոխարեն վճարեց Իր Միածին Որդու մահով, բայց ոչ սատանայի: Այսինքն մեղքն ի հայտ եկավ սատանայից, մարդը մեղք գործեց ազդեցության տակ: Այստեղից հետևում է, որ ոչ թե մարդու մեջը մեղքը կար ստեղծագործությամբ, այլ ընկնելով ազդեցության տակ, գայթակղվելով մեղք գործեց:


Միգուցե այդպես է, բայց համենայն դեպս ոնց գրված է, տենց էլ հասկանում եմ` մարդը չար է իր մանկությունից: Օձի գաղափարն էլ,ինչպես նաև նրան տրվող անեծքները մեկնին մեկ համարյա համընկնում են Գիլգամեշի օձի հետ  :Wink: 



> Մի քանի անգամ է, հա շեշտում ես էս հատվածը: Երևում է, շատ հետաքրքրված ես… Նախ ասեմ, որ ողջակեզ չի նշանակում ողջ-կենդանի այրել: Այլ ամբողջությամբ այրել է նշանակում: Նախ կենդանուն մորթում էին, և հետո ամբողջությամբ այրում էին, և ոչ թե հիմիկվա մատաղների նման, կեսն (չասեմ առյուծի բաժինը) ուտում էին, կեսն էլ՝ ուրիշներին տալիս: Բայց ի սկզբանե այդ զոհը խորհրդանշում էր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կատարվելիք զոհաբերությունը: Ինչո՞ւ, ըստ քեզ մտքափոխվեց Աստված ամբողջությամբ մարդկությունը կործանելու ցանկությունից: Որովհետև Նա արդեն տեսնում էր Քրիստոսի զոհաբերությունը մարդկանց համար և փոխարեն: Աստծուն ընդունելի միակ զոհը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է:


Ողջակեզի պահով ասեմ հետևյալը` կոնկրետ փաստ չկա, որ ողջակեզ նշանակում է "ամբողջությամբ այրել"  :Wink: 
Իսկ ներկայիս մատաղը մեր ՀԱԵ դավանաբանության մեջ զոհաբերության իմաստ չունի: Այն ընդամենը երախտագիտության քայլ է մարդու կողմից: Մարդը մորթում է անասուն, որին միսը տալիս են այլ մարդկանց` իր հաշվին կերակրում է մյուսներին: Այդ մասին բազմաթիվ հիժատակություններ կան հենց Աստվածաշնչում: Եկեղեցին այդ գործում ունի իր դերակատարութունը այնքանով, որ որհնում է աղը, բայց չի մասնակցում կենդանում սպանությանը, առավել ևս կենդանին եկեղեցում չի զոհաբերվում, քանի որ քրիստոնեության գաղափարով արդեն իսկ ամենամեծ զոհը մատուցված է և ընդունված է` Հիսուս զոհաբերվեց հանուն մարդկության փրկության: Ուստի այլևս կարիք չկա Աստծուն զոհեր մատուցելու` անիմաստ է:
Առաջին զոհաբերություն կատարողը Նոյն էր, սակայն Աստծուն որպես ընծա դեռևս Աբելն էր մատուցել իր գառներից ամենապարարտներին: Ընդ որում հատկանշական է, որ Աստված ուշադրություն չդարձրեց Կայենի ընծային` հողի տված բարիքներին:

Հ.Գ.
Էն հոտոտելու պահը տենց էլ "մութ" մնաց  :Wink:  Առայժմ ինչ որ գրել եմ (տարօրինակ և հակասական դեպքեր Աստվածաշնչում) դեռևս միայն Ծննդոց գրքից են: Բա մնացածում ինչքան կան...

----------

Ավետիք (29.09.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Առաջին զոհաբերություն կատարողը Նոյն էր, սակայն Աստծուն որպես ընծա դեռևս Աբելն էր մատուցել իր գառներից ամենապարարտներին: Ընդ որում հատկանշական է, որ Աստված ուշադրություն չդարձրեց Կայենի ընծային` հողի տված բարիքներին:


Էդ ինչի՞ ես մտածում, որ Նոյի արածը զոհաբերություն էր, իսկ Աբելինը՝ միայն ընծա: Բայց ասեմ, որ առաջին զոհաբերողն Աստված Ինքն է եղել: Տես Ծննդոց 1գլ. 21 խոսքը: Աստված Ադամին և Եվային կաշվից հանդերձներ հագցրեց: Որտեղի՞ց կաշին և ինչո՞ւ հետագա ընթացքում ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը խոսում է զոհի մասին: Հենց ինքը Նոյը, որտեղի՞ց վերցրեց զոհ-ողջակեզի գաղափարը: Աստված մարդու մեղքի համար Զոհ արեց՝ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Ում խորհրդանիշն էր Ադամի և Եվայի կաշվե հագուստների կենդանին: Կաշվի առկայությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ կենդանին նախ մորթվել է, և ոչ թե ողջ-կենդանի զոհաբերվել-այրվել: Իսկ հանդերձը՝ արդարացման խորհրդանիշն է: Մեղավորը արդարանում է հավատքով ընդունելով Քրիստոսի Զոհը իր համար:

Հ.Գ.
Իսկ հոտոտելու մասին կասեմ, որ այն մեզ հասկանալու համար այդպես գրվեց-ներկայացվեց: Որպեսզի մեզ պարզ լինի Աստծո մոտեցումը Նոյի արածի վերաբերյալ, օգտագործվեց Աստծո այս արձագանքը: Քրիստոսի Զոհն էլ Պողոս առաքյալի Եփեսացիս թղթում ներկայացվում է, որպես անուշահոտ պատարագ (Եփես. 5: 2) :
 :Smile:

----------

Varzor (28.09.2011), հովարս (27.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ ինչի՞ ես մտածում, որ Նոյի արածը զոհաբերություն էր, իսկ Աբելինը՝ միայն ընծա: Բայց ասեմ, որ առաջին զոհաբերողն Աստված Ինքն է եղել: Տես Ծննդոց 1գլ. 21 խոսքը: Աստված Ադամին և Եվային կաշվից հանդերձներ հագցրեց: Որտեղի՞ց կաշին և ինչո՞ւ հետագա ընթացքում ամբողջ Աստվածաշունչը խոսում է զոհի մասին:


Դե հա ոնց ձեռ ա տալիս, տենց էլ ներկայացնում եք: Աստվածաշնչում պարզ գրված է` ընծա բերեց, իսկ մյուս դեպքում` ողջակեզ արեց: Նորից երկակի ստանդարտները` երբ ձեռնտու է ուղիղ ենք հասկանում, երբ չի կպնում` տարակերպ  :Wink: 
Էդ որտեղ ա գրած, որ "կաշվե հանդերձներ կատարելը" զոհաբերություն է?: Ընդամենը կաշվե հանդերձներ կարվեցին, զոհաբերության մասին ակնարկ անգամ չկա:
Բացի այդ դա կարող է նշանակել նաև այն, որ Ադամն այնքան էլ մարմյանին չէր, ու երբ արդեն դարձավ մահկանացու` լիարժեք մարմին ստացավ (մաշկ` կաշվե հանդերձ): Բայց սա ընդամենը իմ խոհերից են, որոնց մասին նույնպես, ինչպես և զոհաբերության մասին այդ տողերում ոչինչ չկա գրված:



> Հենց ինքը Նոյը, որտեղի՞ց վերցրեց զոհ-ողջակեզի գաղափարը: Աստված մարդու մեղքի համար Զոհ արեց՝ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Ում խորհրդանիշն էր Ադամի և Եվայի կաշվե հագուստների կենդանին: Կաշվի առկայությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ կենդանին նախ մորթվել է, և ոչ թե ողջ-կենդանի զոհաբերվել-այրվել: Իսկ հանդերձը՝ արդարացման խորհրդանիշն է: Մեղավորը արդարանում է հավատքով ընդունելով Քրիստոսի Զոհը իր համար:


Էլի զուտ փիլիսոփայական և ոչ մի տրամաբանական հիմք չունեցող մեկնաբանություն: Ոչ մի բառ չկա գրված, որ նոյը մորթեց կամ մաշկեց, հետո ողջակեզ արեց:
Իսկ թե ումից էր Նոյը սովորել ողջակեզի գաղափարը, դա նույնպես անորոշ է: Համեմատում ես Ադամի ու Եվայի կաշվե հագուստի հետ, բայց Աստված դրանք սարքելուց ողջակեզ է անում? Էդ որ հիմքի վրա է հանդերձը արդարացման խորհրդանիշ? Իսկ այդ գործընթացում կապ ունի հագուստի բրենդը, արժեքը և կուտուրյեն?  :Jpit: 



> Իսկ հոտոտելու մասին կասեմ, որ այն մեզ հասկանալու համար այդպես գրվեց-ներկայացվեց: Որպեսզի մեզ պարզ լինի Աստծո մոտեցումը Նոյի արածի վերաբերյալ, օգտագործվեց Աստծո այս արձագանքը: Քրիստոսի Զոհն էլ Պողոս առաքյալի Եփեսացիս թղթում ներկայացվում է, որպես անուշահոտ պատարագ (Եփես. 5: 2) :


Որքանով գիտեմ պատարագի անուշահոտությւնը ողջակեզը չի, որ ապահովում է  :Wink:  ու պատարագի անուշահոտությունը մասնակիցների համար է:

----------


## Ավետիք

Ով, ոնց հասկանա…  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Ով, ոնց հասկանա…


Այ, հենց էդ ա, որ համը հանում ա  :Wink: 
Նույն պարզ նախադասությունը կարդում ենք` ես հասկանում եմ ոնց որ գրված ա, իսկ դու փորձում ես մեկնաբանել ինչ-որ անհայտ ու անհիմն տրամաբանությամբ:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Այ, հենց էդ ա, որ համը հանում ա 
> Նույն պարզ նախադասությունը կարդում ենք` ես հասկանում եմ ոնց որ գրված ա, իսկ դու փորձում ես մեկնաբանել ինչ-որ անհայտ ու անհիմն տրամաբանությամբ:


Դու չես հասկանում ոնց որ գրված է, այլ ոնց որ քեզ է հարմար: Իսկ որ իմ բացատրությանը քեզ համար "անհայտ և անհիմն" տրամաբանությամբ է, դա քո Աստվածաշնչին չհավատալու հետևանքն է:  :Sad: 
Դու տեսնում ես այն, ինչ ուզում ես, այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ գրված է:  :Cool: 
Եվ մեղադրելով ինձ, քոնն ես փորձում ծածկել: Երևի վիճաբանում ես վիճաբանելու համար… :Wink: 
Եթե այդպես է, իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակել :

----------


## Varzor

> Դու չես հասկանում ոնց որ գրված է, այլ ոնց որ քեզ է հարմար: Իսկ որ իմ բացատրությանը քեզ համար "անհայտ և անհիմն" տրամաբանությամբ է, դա քո Աստվածաշնչին չհավատալու հետևանքն է: 
> Դու տեսնում ես այն, ինչ ուզում ես, այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ գրված է: 
> Եվ մեղադրելով ինձ, քոնն ես փորձում ծածկել: Երևի վիճաբանում ես վիճաբանելու համար…
> Եթե այդպես է, իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակել :


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ հոգնել դեմագոգիկ մտածելակերպի մարդկանց հետ մտքերի փոխանակումից:
Տարօրինակ եք, ես հարց եմ տալիս, թե "ինչի ա սենց գրած?", դուք պատասխանում եք "հավատա, ու ընդունի են, ինչ մենք ենք ասում, իսկ եթե գրքին չես հավատում` մենք քեզ ասելու բան չունենք"  :Pardon: 
Ինչ ասեմ, ամեն մարդ իրա դարդին, ինչպես ուռին ու ... այրվող մորենին  :Wink:

----------

Մինա (22.12.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ հոգնել դեմագոգիկ մտածելակերպի մարդկանց հետ մտքերի փոխանակումից:
> Տարօրինակ եք, ես հարց եմ տալիս, թե "ինչի ա սենց գրած?", դուք պատասխանում եք "հավատա, ու ընդունի են, ինչ մենք ենք ասում, իսկ եթե գրքին չես հավատում` մենք քեզ ասելու բան չունենք" 
> Ինչ ասեմ, ամեն մարդ իրա դարդին, ինչպես ուռին ու ... այրվող մորենին


Ես քեզ վիրավորեցի՞… արի դու էլ քեզ ընդունելի սահմաններում պահիր: Այնպես որ իրարից չնեղանանք:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես քեզ վիրավորեցի՞… արի դու էլ քեզ ընդունելի սահմաններում պահիր: Այնպես որ իրարից չնեղանանք:


Կներես, թե քեզ վիրավորված ես զգացել, բայց որքան ես գիտեմ դեմագոգիան վիրավորական բառ չի  :Wink:  Ընդամենը բավականին գրագետ ու իմաստավոր բառ է, բայց ոչ վիրավորական: Էդ նույնն ա, որ մեկին ասես հաստակող` նեղանա  :Smile:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Կներես, թե քեզ վիրավորված ես զգացել, բայց որքան ես գիտեմ դեմագոգիան վիրավորական բառ չի  Ընդամենը բավականին գրագետ ու իմաստավոր բառ է, բայց ոչ վիրավորական: Էդ նույնն ա, որ մեկին ասես հաստակող` նեղանա


Էնքան գրագետ բառեր կան, որոնք եթե քո հանդեպ կիրառեմ դու կարող է և վիրավորվես… էնպես որ, եթե քեզ վիրավորված կզգաս, կարող ես ներել…  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Էնքան գրագետ բառեր կան, որոնք եթե քո հանդեպ կիրառեմ դու կարող է և վիրավորվես… էնպես որ, եթե քեզ վիրավորված կզգաս, կարող ես ներել…


Էէէ, լավ էլի, արդեն ուրիշ բաներից ես խոսում: Հո խոսքը չի գնում, նրա մասին, մարդը ասիոցատիվ կերպով կարող է վիրավորվել ցանկացած նույնիսկ առաջին հայացքից անվնաս թվացող բառից?
Խոսքս նրա մասին էր, որ "դեմագոգիկ մտածելակերպ" արտահայտության մեջ վիրավորական ոչ մի նշույլ չեմ տեսնում: Բայց քանի որ դու տեսար, դրա համար էլ ասացի, որ չեմ ուզեցել քեզ վիրավորել ու ներողություն խնդրեցի:
Հիա մարդկանց ասում են կոմունիստ, որ վիրավորեն, բայց մի 30 տարի առաջ` հպարտանում էին  :Wink:

----------

Ավետիք (03.10.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Էէէ, լավ էլի, արդեն ուրիշ բաներից ես խոսում: Հո խոսքը չի գնում, նրա մասին, մարդը ասիոցատիվ կերպով կարող է վիրավորվել ցանկացած նույնիսկ առաջին հայացքից անվնաս թվացող բառից?
> Խոսքս նրա մասին էր, որ "դեմագոգիկ մտածելակերպ" արտահայտության մեջ վիրավորական ոչ մի նշույլ չեմ տեսնում: Բայց քանի որ դու տեսար, դրա համար էլ ասացի, որ չեմ ուզեցել քեզ վիրավորել ու ներողություն խնդրեցի:
> Հիա մարդկանց ասում են կոմունիստ, որ վիրավորեն, բայց մի 30 տարի առաջ` հպարտանում էին


Լավ Varzor ջան, ընդունում եմ, խաղցաղությունը կարևոր է ամենքիս համար: Հույսով եմ ես էլ քեզ չվիրավորեցի մի քիչ կոպտությունովս:  :Wink: 
Մաղթում եմ քեզ ամենալավն ու բարին:

----------

Varzor (03.10.2011), Արէա (03.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ Varzor ջան, ընդունում եմ, խաղցաղությունը կարևոր է ամենքիս համար: Հույսով եմ ես էլ քեզ չվիրավորեցի մի քիչ կոպտությունովս: 
> Մաղթում եմ քեզ ամենալավն ու բարին:


Բնավ կոպտույթուն չնկատեցի քո գրառումներում, բայց նեղվածության մի երանգ կար  :Wink: 
Խաղաղությունը իրոք որ մեծագույն բարիքներից է:
Քեզ նույնպես մաղթում եմ ամենալավն ու բարին  :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (03.10.2011), Արէա (03.10.2011)

----------


## arm-81

> Մոդերատորի որոշումը չեմ վիճարկի եթե թեման ձուլի մեկ այլ թեմայի հետ, կամ առհասարակ ջնջի, բայց ինձ թվում է առանձին մեկնաբանությունների կարիք ունեն կոնկրետ ստորև նկարագրված դեպքերը: Ու ինձ թվում է նաև որ շատ այլ մեջբերումներ կլինեն որ իրենց պատասխաններն են պահանջում:
> 
> Կոնկրետ իմ մոտ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին:
> 
> Ինչի՞ Աստված ծովը փակեց հրեաներին հետապնդող զինվորների վրա: Ոչ թե փակեց, որ չանցնեն, այլ սպասեց որ նրանք գան ծովի մեջ կանգնեն, ու նոր փակեց:
> 
> Ինչու՞ էր չսպանել հրահանգող աստված Աբրահամին ասում գնա ու իմ տված հողի վրայի բոլոր ազգերին սպանի: ու ոչ մեկին մի խղճա, կին, երեխա, անասուն բոլորին սպանի: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում հրահանգում ա գերի չվերցնել, նահանջելու տարբերակ չթողնել, այլ դնել ու գենոցիդ անել:
> 
> Կամ ասենք Աբրահամը, որ խաբում ա թե Սառան իրա կինը չի, որ իրան ձեռ չտան, բայց տանեն հետը կենակցեն:
> ...



Չես վախենում Աստծուն անարդարության մեջ մեղադրելուց?  :Smile:  Զգուշացիր որովհետև Աստված միշտ ճշմարիտ է և միշտ արդար նույնիսկ եթե դա առաջին հայացքից քո համար էնքան էլ պարզ չի երևում: Եթե դու մարդկանց դեմ ես մեղք գործում Աստված կարող է կանգնել ձեր միջև և քեզ արդարացնել ,  պատժից ազատել, բայց եթե  Աստծուն ես մեղադրում  էդ դեպքում ով պետքա քեզ արդարացնի ? Չես մտածել էդ մասին? իզուր:
Իսկ եթե իրոք անկեղծորեն ուզում ես քո էդ հարցերի պատասխանն իմանալ, այսինքն այն թէ ինչպիսի Աստված է մեր Աստվածը ապա կարող ես կարդալ Հովնան մարգարեի գլուխը, կամ Եզեկիէլի 18 գլուխը ու էլի շատ էսպիսի տեղեր կան որտեղ Աստված պարզ և բառացի ասում է որ ինքը չի ցանկանում ամբարշտի մեռնելը այլ ցանկանում է նրա հետ դարձը, և Նինվեի օրինակով ցույց է տալիս որ նրա սիրտը ցավում է բոլոր ազգերի և մարդկանց համար այլ ոչ թէ մենակ Իսրաելացիների  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Չես վախենում Աստծուն անարդարության մեջ մեղադրելուց?  Զգուշացիր որովհետև Աստված միշտ ճշմարիտ է և միշտ արդար նույնիսկ եթե դա առաջին հայացքից քո համար էնքան էլ պարզ չի երևում: Եթե դու մարդկանց դեմ ես մեղք գործում Աստված կարող է կանգնել ձեր միջև և քեզ արդարացնել ,  պատժից ազատել, բայց եթե  Աստծուն ես մեղադրում  էդ դեպքում ով պետքա քեզ արդարացնի ? Չես մտածել էդ մասին? իզուր:
> Իսկ եթե իրոք անկեղծորեն ուզում ես քո էդ հարցերի պատասխանն իմանալ, այսինքն այն թէ ինչպիսի *Աստված է մեր Աստվածը* ապա կարող ես կարդալ Հովնան մարգարեի գլուխը, կամ Եզեկիէլի 18 գլուխը ու էլի շատ էսպիսի տեղեր կան որտեղ Աստված պարզ և բառացի ասում է որ ինքը չի ցանկանում ամբարշտի մեռնելը այլ ցանկանում է նրա հետ դարձը, և Նինվեի օրինակով ցույց է տալիս որ նրա սիրտը ցավում է բոլոր ազգերի և մարդկանց համար այլ ոչ թէ մենակ Իսրաելացիների


2000 տարի է նույն օպերան ենք լսում, կատարողներն են փոխվում ու մեղեդիները, բայց բնույթը նույնն է "Ուզում եք համոզվել Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիության մեջ? Կարդացեք այն, նրանում գրված է, որ դա ճշմարտություն է":
Ծակ փուչկի ձայն է գալիս:
Թեման Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված տարօրինակ ու վիճելի դեպքերի մասին է: Ասել է թե ցանկացած մարդ, որը Աստվածաշնչի այս կամ այն հատվածն ընդունում է որպես տարօրինակ կամ վիճելի, միանշանակ կասկածի տակ է դնում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիությունը: Մի բանի ճշմարտացիությունն ապացուցելուց հենց դրան չեն դիմում, այլ այլ աղբյուրի կամ տրամաբանության են դիմում:
Էդ նույնն է, որ դատարանում մարդուն կասկածխում են սուտ խոսելու մեջ, իսկ ճշմարտացիությունը փորձում են ապացուցել հենց իր իսկ խոսքերով: Ոնց կլինի, եթե արդեն կասկածվում է անճշտության մեջ?
Հենց քո կողմից գրված "Մեր Աստվածը" արտահայտությունն արդեն իսկ կոռեկտ չեմ համարում, քանի որ Աստված մերը կամ նրանցը չի կարող լինել: Նա բոլորինն է` Միակն է: Ու անկախ նրանից, թե մարդն ինչին է հավատում, ինչպես է հավատում, հավատում է թե չի հավատույ, միևնույն է Աստված նրա Աստվածն էլ է:
Այ ուրիշ բան կասեմ: Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված Աստվածը չի հանդիսանում միակ և ճշմարիտ Տիեզերագործ Արարիչը: Այս տեսանկյունից նա կարող է լինել "մեր", "նրանց", "մյուսների":
Այս հարցում կարելի է համոզվել նաև Աստվածաշունչն ընթերեցլիս: Չնայած բազմաթիվ են գրաումներն այն մասին, որ եբրայացիների աստվածը "միակն է, սկիզբն է և վերջն է " և նմանատիպ այլ դոգմատիկ խոսքեր, բայց բազմաթիվ ել են այն գրառումները, որտեղ պարզ երևում է, որ ուրիշ աստվածներ էլ կան: Որինակ "Մի փորձիր ոք Աստծուն": Տարօրինակ չէ? Քանի որ Աստված միակն է ու բոլորինը, ուստի ավելի ճիշտ չէր հնչի "Մի փորձիր Աստծուն"??  :Wink:

----------

Lion (12.12.2011), Malxas (07.12.2011), Quyr Qery (09.12.2011), Sambitbaba (07.12.2011), Tig (08.12.2011), VisTolog (06.12.2011), Արէա (06.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Գիտես ինչ Վառզոր ջան, և մնացած բոլորդ որ նույն կարծիքն ունեք , եթե ձեր ակաջները չտրամադրեք թշնամուն(հուսով եմ հասկանում եք թե ո՞ր), ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու վիճելի դեպքերի չեք հանդիպի: Այն ինչ դեռ չեմ հասկանում, դա չի նշանակում թե սխալ է, տարօրինակ է, վիճելի է կամ էլ սուտ: :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

Այ մարդ էլ չսկսեք, հազիվ մի քիչ հանգստացել ենք  :Smile:  (ժամանակին ինչ ճակատամարտեր էին տեղի ունենում էստեղ, էհ...)

----------

Monk (09.12.2011), Moonwalker (07.12.2011), Skeptic (07.12.2011), Tig (08.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Գիտես ինչ Վառզոր ջան, և մնացած բոլորդ որ նույն կարծիքն ունեք , եթե ձեր ակաջները չտրամադրեք թշնամուն(հուսով եմ հասկանում եք թե ո՞ր), ոչ մի տարօրինակ ու վիճելի դեպքերի չեք հանդիպի: Այն ինչ դեռ չեմ հասկանում, դա չի նշանակում թե սխալ է, տարօրինակ է, վիճելի է կամ էլ սուտ:


Ախպեր ջան, արի դու մեր իմ եթեները "թշնամիների" հետ մի կապի: Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել ակնհայտ անհամապատասխանություններն ու անճշտությունները:

----------

Tig (12.12.2011), VisTolog (11.12.2011), յոգի (09.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Ես առաջարկում եմ մինչև ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի մեջ կատարված դեպքերի կամ գրառումների իրականությունը կասակածի տակ առնելը , հաշվի առնել մի քանի հանգամանք , այն , որ երբ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը եղել է  , այն ժամանակ  այսօրվա Հայոց գրերը Չեն եղել և այդ պարզ պատճառով մենք կարդում ենք , ոչ թէ բնորինակը այլ արտագրված թարգմանությունը , որը կատարվել է մեզ նման սխալական մարդկանց կողմից և շատ հնարավոր է , որ վրիպումներ թույլ տված լինեն : Բացի այդ մի կարևոր հանգանանք ևս պետք է հաշվի առնել  ,« ժամանակի տարբերությունը » , քանի որ մեր ժամանակը և տիեզերական ժամանակը իրարից խիստ տարբերվում են , « դրա վառ օրինակն է մեկ երկրաին տարու և մեկ լուսնաին տարու հարաբերությունը »  և դա նշանակում է , որ եթե ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում գրած է թէ « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ տիեզերքը ստեղծեց վեց օրում »  ուրեմն այդ վեց օրը երկրաին վեց օր է : Իսկ ինչ կլնի եթե պատկերացնենք , որ գրողը նկատի ունի տիեզերական վեց օր , որը գուցե և հավասար է երկրաին վեց միլիօն տարվա : Այնպես որ կարիք չկա թերահավատությունը քողարկել կասկածանքի քողի տակ :

----------

luys747 (12.12.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011), հովարս (12.12.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ախպեր ջան, արի դու մեր իմ եթեները "թշնամիների" հետ մի կապի: Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել ակնհայտ անհամապատասխանություններն ու անճշտությունները:


Կարում եմ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ Աստվածաշունչն ու հատկապես Հին կտակարանը գրվել են այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդկանց մտածողությունը ու բարոյական նորմերն այլ էին: Այ երբ այս առումով ենք դիտարկում խնդիրը, ամեն ինչ պարզ է դառնում: Թե չէ դնել, ու XXI դարի բարձունքից դիտարկել մ.թ.ա. II հազարամյակի վերջում գրած տեքստերը կոռեկտ չէ: Իմ կարծիքով կոռեկտ չէ նաև. "կույր հավատա" կոչը - հավատը չի կարող կույր լինել: Երբ այն այդպիսին է դառնում, անհսականալի է դառնում, իսկ դա հավատը սպանելու ամենահեշտ միջոցն է...

----------

Tig (12.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011), հովարս (12.12.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Կարում եմ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ Աստվածաշունչն ու հատկապես Հին կտակարանը գրվել են այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդկանց մտածողությունը ու բարոյական նորմերն այլ էին: Այ երբ այս առումով ենք դիտարկում խնդիրը, ամեն ինչ պարզ է դառնում: Թե չէ դնել, ու XXI դարի բարձունքից դիտարկել մ.թ.ա. II հազարամյակի վերջում գրած տեքստերը կոռեկտ չէ: Իմ կարծիքով կոռեկտ չէ նաև. "կույր հավատա" կոչը - հավատը չի կարող կույր լինել: Երբ այն այդպիսին է դառնում, անհսականալի է դառնում, իսկ դա հավատը սպանելու ամենահեշտ միջոցն է...


Բա մենք էլ էդ ենք ասում էլի  :Smile:   2-3000 տարի առաջ գրված խավարամիտ "արդարությունները" փորձում են Աստծո խոսքի տեղ սաղացնել  :Smile:

----------

Tig (12.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Բա մենք էլ էդ ենք ասում էլի   2-3000 տարի առաջ գրված խավարամիտ "արդարությունները" փորձում են Աստծո խոսքի տեղ սաղացնել


Դե դա արդեն ամեն մարդու անձնական գործն է` ինչին հավատալ, ինչին` ոչ:

----------

Արէա (12.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Բա մենք էլ էդ ենք ասում էլի   2-3000 տարի առաջ գրված խավարամիտ "արդարությունները" փորձում են Աստծո խոսքի տեղ սաղացնել


Էն որ ամեն տարի մի հատ նորն է լույս տեսնում , էտի օրացույցն  ա :
Իսկ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը անփոփոխ է բոլոր ժամանակների համար :

----------

Ավետիք (03.08.2012), Արծիվ (20.12.2011), հովարս (14.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

Կուրորեն հավատալ մի աստծու, որի արարքներն ու պահանջները իրար հակասում են, դա առնվազն հիմարություն է: Եվ ամենակարևորը` ցանկացած գիտակից մարդ անհնար է, որ տարբերություն չտեսնի հին ու նոր կտակարանների մեջև: Մի խոսքով մեզ հրամցրածը պատմում է երկու շատ տարբեր աստվածների մասին...
  Դե իսկ մեր եկեղեցին <և ոչ միայն մերը>, պարզապես մարդկանց ուղեղներն է լվանում ի շահ պետության...

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Կուրորեն հավատալ մի աստծու, որի արարքներն ու պահանջները իրար հակասում են, դա առնվազն հիմարություն է: Եվ ամենակարևորը` ցանկացած գիտակից մարդ անհնար է, որ տարբերություն չտեսնի հին ու նոր կտակարանների մեջև: Մի խոսքով մեզ հրամցրածը պատմում է երկու շատ տարբեր աստվածների մասին...
>   Դե իսկ մեր եկեղեցին <և ոչ միայն մերը>, պարզապես մարդկանց ուղեղներն է լվանում ի շահ պետության...


Մարդ կա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին է հավատում , մարդ էլ կա տերտերին և բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր որ տերտերին են հավատում , հիասթափված են :
ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ միջոցով ԱՐԱՐԻՉ_ը այցելեց մեզ , որպեսզի ուղիղ ճանապարհի վրա դնի :
Դրա համար ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ը մեզ պատվիրեց աղոթել այսպես .
ՀԱՅՐ  ՄԵՐ  ՈՐ  ԵՐԿՆՔՈՒՄ ԷՍ  ՍՈՒՐԲ  ԼԻՆԻ  ԱՆՈՒՆԸ ՔՈ ..........  
Սա նշանակում է որ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ միակն է և  ՆԱ  է արարիչը ամբողջ տիեզերքի և ՆԱ  է « գիտակցությունը » և « բանականությունը » և ՆԱ է որ  «ամենուր » է և « միշտ »  այսինքն  ՆԱ   « Է » և ՆՐԱՆ կուրորեն չհավատալու համար հարկավոր է կույր լինել :

----------

Արծիվ (20.12.2011), հովարս (18.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

Հարգելի Հայազն, այդ դեպքում բացատրիր խնդրեմ, թե ինչպես՝ այն աստվածը, որը բարության սկզբնաղբյուրն է և որը արարեց մարդկությանը, կարող է տարբերություն դնել իր արարած ազգությունների միջև…
Դուք կարող եք տարբերություն դնել Ձեր երեխաների միջև՝ մեկին շատ սիրելով պատգամեք, որ դու իմ ընտրյալ զավակն ես, և դու պետք է ծծես քո քույրերի և եղբայրների արևունը...
   Ժամանակն է գիտակցել, որ մեզ հրավցրած աստվածաշունչը ոչ մի կերպ չի կապակցում հին ու նոր կտակարանները: Եվ ակնհայտ պարզ է, որ մեզ ներկայացնում են երկու տարբեր աստվածնեի...
   Վերջում կցանկանայի նշել, որ ես աղանդավոր չեմ, և ոչ էլ աթեիստ:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Հարգելի Հայազն, այդ դեպքում բացատրիր խնդրեմ, թե ինչպես՝ այն աստվածը, որը բարության սկզբնաղբյուրն է և որը արարեց մարդկությանը, կարող է տարբերություն դնել իր արարած ազգությունների միջև…
> Դուք կարող եք տարբերություն դնել Ձեր երեխաների միջև՝ մեկին շատ սիրելով պատգամեք, որ դու իմ ընտրյալ զավակն ես, և դու պետք է ծծես քո քույրերի և եղբայրների արյունը...
>    Ժամանակն է գիտակցել, որ մեզ հրամցրած աստվածաշունչը ոչ մի կերպ չի կապակցում հին ու նոր կտակարանները: Եվ ակնհայտ պարզ է, որ մեզ ներկայացնում են երկու տարբեր աստվածնեի...
>    Վերջում կցանկանայի նշել, որ ես աղանդավոր չեմ, և ոչ էլ աթեիստ:


   Հավատացած եղեք, որ այո Աստված տվել է մարդուն բանականություն, որի շնորհիվ տարբերի ճշմարտությունը կեղծիքից:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Հարգելի Հայազն, այդ դեպքում բացատրիր խնդրեմ, թե ինչպես՝ այն աստվածը, որը բարության սկզբնաղբյուրն է և որը արարեց մարդկությանը, կարող է տարբերություն դնել իր արարած ազգությունների միջև…
> Դուք կարող եք տարբերություն դնել Ձեր երեխաների միջև՝ մեկին շատ սիրելով պատգամեք, որ դու իմ ընտրյալ զավակն ես, և դու պետք է ծծես քո քույրերի և եղբայրների արևունը...
>    Ժամանակն է գիտակցել, որ մեզ հրավցրած աստվածաշունչը ոչ մի կերպ չի կապակցում հին ու նոր կտակարանները: Եվ ակնհայտ պարզ է, որ մեզ ներկայացնում են երկու տարբեր աստվածնեի...
>    Վերջում կցանկանայի նշել, որ ես աղանդավոր չեմ, և ոչ էլ աթեիստ:


Այդ հարցը ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց , ուստի առաջարկում եմ դրան տրամաբանական վերլուծում տանլ :
Իսկ հիմա , եկ նորից անդրադառնանք նրան , թէ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԸ ինչպես է պատվիրել մեզ աղոթել .
ՀԱՅՐ  ՄԵՐ  ՈՐ  ԵՐԿՆՔՈՒՄ ԷՍ 
ՍՈՒՐԲ ԼԻՆԻ ԱՆՈՒՆԸ ՔՈ
ԳԱ   ԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՔՈ
ԼԻՆԻ  ԿԱՄՔԸ  ՔՈ 
ԻՆՉՊԵՍ  ԵՐԿՆՔՈՒՄ  ԱՅՆՊԵՍ  ԷԼ  ԵՐԿՐԻ   ՎՐԱ ..........
Սրանից կարելի է հետևություն անել , որ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի կամքը « իկատար է երկնքում »  , բայց դեռևս « անկատար է երկրի վրա »  , որի համար և մենք ազոթում ենք ասելով   «  ԼԻՆԻ  ԿԱՄՔԸ  ՔՈ  ԻՆՉՊԵՍ  ԵՐԿՆՔՈՒՄ  ԱՅՆՊԵՍ  ԷԼ  ԵՐԿՐԻ  ՎՐԱ  » և սրանից պետք է հասկանալ , որ բոլոր անարդարությունները , որոնք  տեղի են ունենում մեր աչքի առջև , դրանք ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի կամոք չեն  , այլ մեղավոր մարդկանց արարքների հետևանքներն են :
Մի պահ ուշադրություն դարձրեք կենդանական աշխարհի վրա ,  վորքան բազմաքանակ են , բայց դրանցից միայն մարդն է որ ընտրության իրավունք ունի , ես հավատացած եմ , որ  ԱՐԱՐԻՉԸ  դա դիտավորյալ է արել բանական էակին փորձելու նպատակով :

----------

Արծիվ (20.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես առաջարկում եմ մինչև ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի մեջ կատարված դեպքերի կամ գրառումների իրականությունը կասակածի տակ առնելը , հաշվի առնել մի քանի հանգամանք , այն , որ երբ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը եղել է  , այն ժամանակ  այսօրվա Հայոց գրերը Չեն եղել և այդ պարզ պատճառով մենք կարդում ենք , ոչ թէ բնորինակը այլ արտագրված թարգմանությունը , որը կատարվել է մեզ նման սխալական մարդկանց կողմից և շատ հնարավոր է , որ վրիպումներ թույլ տված լինեն : Բացի այդ մի կարևոր հանգանանք ևս պետք է հաշվի առնել  ,« ժամանակի տարբերությունը » , քանի որ մեր ժամանակը և տիեզերական ժամանակը իրարից խիստ տարբերվում են , « դրա վառ օրինակն է մեկ երկրաին տարու և մեկ լուսնաին տարու հարաբերությունը »  և դա նշանակում է , որ եթե ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում գրած է թէ « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ տիեզերքը ստեղծեց վեց օրում »  ուրեմն այդ վեց օրը երկրաին վեց օր է : Իսկ ինչ կլնի եթե պատկերացնենք , որ գրողը նկատի ունի տիեզերական վեց օր , որը գուցե և հավասար է երկրաին վեց միլիօն տարվա : Այնպես որ կարիք չկա թերահավատությունը քողարկել կասկածանքի քողի տակ :


Ժամկետների վերաբերյալ կասկածները վաղուց պիտի որ փարատված լինեին` հենց քո նշած պատճառներով ու մի բան էլ ավելին:
Ոնց նկատում ես կասկածելի և տարօրինակ են թվում ոչ թե կոնկրետ բառեր կամ մտքեր, այլ ամբողջական երևույթներ ու տեսարաններ: Դժվար թե դրանք "սխալ թարգմանության" կամ վրիպակի արդյունքներ լինեն  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե իսկ մեր եկեղեցին <և ոչ միայն մերը>, պարզապես մարդկանց ուղեղներն է լվանում *ի շահ պետության*...


Ի շահ ինքն իր բարեկեցության  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Դժվար թե դրանք "սխալ թարգմանության" կամ վրիպակի արդյունքներ լինեն


Խոստովանիր , որ եթե ասում էս « դժվար թէ » ուրեմն 100 տոկոսով համոզված չես և հնարավորության եզրեր էս տեսնում :

----------


## Varzor

> Խոստովանիր , որ եթե ասում էս « դժվար թէ » ուրեմն 100 տոկոսով համոզված չես և հնարավորության եզրեր էս տեսնում :


Խոստովանելու բան չկա` բառացի այդպես է: Ես անձամբ երբեք չեմ կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի որևէ բնօրինակ: Որքանով տեղյակ եմ` այդպիսին չի պահպանվել  :Wink: 
Այսինքն դու նույնպես չես բացառում անցած 20 դարերի ընթացքում մարդկանց կողմից Աստվածաշնչում միտումնավոր (նենգափոխում) կամ սխալմամբ (սխալ թարգմանություն, պակաս արտագրություն և այլն) կատարված փոփոխությունները?

Բայց էլի նշեմ հենց թեկուզ Եգիպտոսին վրա հասած աղետները: Ինձ համար անհասկանալի և անընդունելի են` անտրամաբանական են ու հակասում են բուն Քրիստոնեության գաղափարներին:
Միթե այդ ամբողջ պատմությունը սխալմունք է? Բա Սոդոմ-Գոմորը? Բա եբրայացիների կողմից կոտորածի ենթարկված, թալանված ու ավերված քաղաքները?
ՄԻ խոսքով` շատ են  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի պահ ուշադրություն դարձրեք կենդանական աշխարհի վրա ,  վորքան բազմաքանակ են , բայց դրանցից միայն մարդն է որ ընտրության իրավունք ունի , ես հավատացած եմ , որ  ԱՐԱՐԻՉԸ  դա դիտավորյալ է արել բանական էակին փորձելու նպատակով :


Էդ "ընտրության իրավունքն" էլ փուչիկի նման է: Համ ազատ կամք ունենք, համ էլ մարգարեույթյուններ կան? Այսինքն` որքան էլ ազատ լինի մարդու կամքը և մարդ իր կամքով ընտրի ճշմարիտ ուղին, միևնույն է Աշխարհի վերջ գալու է?
Բա եթե կամքն ազատ է, ինչու է ասում "մինչև աքլորականչ ինձ երեք անգամ կուրանաս"? Այսինքն Աստծուն հայտնի է նաև մարդու "ազատ կամքի" դրսևորման բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները: Իսկ դա զատություն չի, այլ ի վերուստ տրված սահմանափակում` ծրագիրը այդես է գրված, որ բազմաթիվ տարբերակների պաագայում էլ միևնույն է ընտրույթյունը և պահվածքը սահմանափակ են և բոլոր արդյունքերը հայտնի?

----------

Skeptic (16.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

Յուրաքանչյուրս ինքներս մեզ հարց տված կլինենք՝ ո՞վ ենք մենք, որտեղի՞ց ենք գալիս և ու՞ր ենք գնում…
   Ինչպես աստվածաշնչում, այնպես էլ պատմության մեջ շատ վիճելի հարցեր կան: Որտե՞ղ է ճշմարտությունը...
   Համոզված եղեք, որ լիարժեք պատասխան չեք գտնի ոչ աստվածաշնչում, ոչ գրքերում, ոչ հեռուստատեսությամբ:
   Մենք դարեր շարունակ գործ ունենք համակարգված համակարգի հետ: Ի՞նչ է դա և ովքե՞ր են կանգնած այդ ամենի գլխին: Համոզված եղեք դրանց է հայտնի, ողջ ճշմարտությունը: Հիմա ենթադրենք, որ բուն ճշմարտությունը մի այնպիսի «զենք» է, որը կարող է գործածվել ի շահ մարդկության, կամ ի դեմ մարդկության: Համենայն դեպս համեզված եմ, որ այսօր այդ «զենքը» գործածվում է ի դեմ մարդկության: 
   Այնպես որ նրանք երբեք չեն ասի ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ դրա օգնությամբ են կարողանում ստրկացած վիճակում պահել ողջ մարդկությանը: 
   Վերջում նշեմ, որ մեզ հայտնի այսօրվա ամենահզորնեը Օբաման, Մեդվեդեվը, Պուտինը ... նրանք ըդհամենը մարիոնետներ են և կատարում են վերոնշյալների հրահանգները:
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         «շարունակելի»

----------


## Varzor

> Յուրաքանչյուրս ինքներս մեզ հարց տված կլինենք՝ ո՞վ ենք մենք, որտեղի՞ց ենք գալիս և ու՞ր ենք գնում…
>    Ինչպես աստվածաշնչում, այնպես էլ պատմության մեջ շատ վիճելի հարցեր կան: Որտե՞ղ է ճշմարտությունը...
>    Համոզված եղեք, որ լիարժեք պատասխան չեք գտնի ոչ աստվածաշնչում, ոչ գրքերում, ոչ հեռուստատեսությամբ:
>    Մենք դարեր շարունակ գործ ունենք համակարգված համակարգի հետ: Ի՞նչ է դա և ովքե՞ր են կանգնած այդ ամենի գլխին: Համոզված եղեք դրանց է հայտնի, ողջ ճշմարտությունը: Հիմա ենթադրենք, որ բուն ճշմարտությունը մի այնպիսի «զենք» է, որը կարող է գործածվել ի շահ մարդկության, կամ ի դեմ մարդկության: Համենայն դեպս համեզված եմ, որ այսօր այդ «զենքը» գործածվում է ի դեմ մարդկության: 
>    Այնպես որ նրանք երբեք չեն ասի ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ դրա օգնությամբ են կարողանում ստրկացած վիճակում պահել ողջ մարդկությանը: 
>    Վերջում նշեմ, որ մեզ հայտնի այսօրվա ամենահզորնեը Օբաման, Մեդվեդեվը, Պուտինը ... նրանք ըդհամենը մարիոնետներ են և կատարում են վերոնշյալների հրահանգները:
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          «շարունակելի»


Սրա համար առանձին թեմա է պետք  :Wink:

----------

Hayazn (17.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Սրա համար առանձին թեմա է պետք


Համաձայն եմ, բայց այդ ամենը գիտակցելը պարզապես առիթ չի տա ներկայիս աստվածաշունչը համարել գիրք գրոց:

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց այդ ամենը գիտակցելը պարզապես առիթ չի տա ներկայիս աստվածաշունչը համարել գիրք գրոց:


Էդ դու համարողներին ասա  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

Ես հենց համարողներին էլ ասում եմ...

«Սրա համար առանձին թեմա է պետք»

Համաձայն եմ, բայց բուն թեմայի շուրջ կարելի է անվեջ բանավիճել,  բայց հարցին պետք է մոտենալ ի սկզբանե... :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Յուրաքանչյուրս ինքներս մեզ հարց տված կլինենք՝ ո՞վ ենք մենք, որտեղի՞ց ենք գալիս և ու՞ր ենք գնում…
>    Ինչպես աստվածաշնչում, այնպես էլ պատմության մեջ շատ վիճելի հարցեր կան: Որտե՞ղ է ճշմարտությունը...
>    Համոզված եղեք, որ լիարժեք պատասխան չեք գտնի ոչ աստվածաշնչում, ոչ գրքերում, ոչ հեռուստատեսությամբ:
>    Մենք դարեր շարունակ գործ ունենք համակարգված համակարգի հետ: Ի՞նչ է դա և ովքե՞ր են կանգնած այդ ամենի գլխին: Համոզված եղեք դրանց է հայտնի, ողջ ճշմարտությունը: Հիմա ենթադրենք, որ բուն ճշմարտությունը մի այնպիսի «զենք» է, որը կարող է գործածվել ի շահ մարդկության, կամ ի դեմ մարդկության: Համենայն դեպս համեզված եմ, որ այսօր այդ «զենքը» գործածվում է ի դեմ մարդկության: 
>    Այնպես որ նրանք երբեք չեն ասի ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ դրա օգնությամբ են կարողանում ստրկացած վիճակում պահել ողջ մարդկությանը: 
>    Վերջում նշեմ, որ մեզ հայտնի այսօրվա ամենահզորնեը Օբաման, Մեդվեդեվը, Պուտինը ... նրանք ըդհամենը մարիոնետներ են և կատարում են վերոնշյալների հրահանգները:
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          «շարունակելի»


Մոտավորապես սե՞նց.  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2011), Moonwalker (16.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

Մենք իրար հասկացանք :Wink:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. ձեր ուշադրությունն եմ հրավիրում այս թեմայի ուղղվածության վրա: Մասնավորապես, առաջին գրառումը նշում է, որ թեման աստվածաշնչյան վիճահարույց հատվածների քննարկման համար է: Կխնդրեի թեման օֆֆթոփանոցի չվերածել (հրեամասոնիլյումինանտների մեծ դավադրության հիպոթեզը ևս այստեղի քննարկման հարց չէ):*

----------

Varzor (19.12.2011), Արէա (17.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Խոստովանելու բան չկա` բառացի այդպես է: Ես անձամբ երբեք չեմ կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի որևէ բնօրինակ: Որքանով տեղյակ եմ` այդպիսին չի պահպանվել 
> Այսինքն դու նույնպես չես բացառում անցած 20 դարերի ընթացքում մարդկանց կողմից Աստվածաշնչում միտումնավոր (նենգափոխում) կամ սխալմամբ (սխալ թարգմանություն, պակաս արտագրություն և այլն) կատարված փոփոխությունները?
> 
> Բայց էլի նշեմ հենց թեկուզ Եգիպտոսին վրա հասած աղետները: Ինձ համար անհասկանալի և անընդունելի են` անտրամաբանական են ու հակասում են բուն Քրիստոնեության գաղափարներին:
> Միթե այդ ամբողջ պատմությունը սխալմունք է? Բա Սոդոմ-Գոմորը? Բա եբրայացիների կողմից կոտորածի ենթարկված, թալանված ու ավերված քաղաքները?
> ՄԻ խոսքով` շատ են


Լավ է կարծես սկսում ենք լեզու գտնել :
միայն մեկ բան ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել , որ Ձեր նշած ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-յան դեպքերը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ չեն էլ կարող լինել , որովհետև դրանք տեղի են ունեցել մեր թվարկությունից առաջ :

----------


## Hayazn

> Էդ "ընտրության իրավունքն" էլ փուչիկի նման է: Համ ազատ կամք ունենք, համ էլ մարգարեույթյուններ կան? Այսինքն` որքան էլ ազատ լինի մարդու կամքը և մարդ իր կամքով ընտրի ճշմարիտ ուղին, միևնույն է Աշխարհի վերջ գալու է?
> Բա եթե կամքն ազատ է, ինչու է ասում "մինչև աքլորականչ ինձ երեք անգամ կուրանաս"? Այսինքն Աստծուն հայտնի է նաև մարդու "ազատ կամքի" դրսևորման բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները: Իսկ դա զատություն չի, այլ ի վերուստ տրված սահմանափակում` ծրագիրը այդես է գրված, որ բազմաթիվ տարբերակների պաագայում էլ միևնույն է ընտրույթյունը և պահվածքը սահմանափակ են և բոլոր արդյունքերը հայտնի?


Վառզօռ ջան երևում է որ շատ ուշադրություն չես ընծայում ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆ-ի ընթերցմանը և դրա համար էլ կասկածում էս , այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ կխնդրեի կարդալ « ՄԱՐԿՈՍԻ ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆԻ « 13 »  « Ժ Գ »  » բաժինը որտեղ պարզորեն գրված է թէ ով է տեղյակ ամեն ինչից :

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, կներեք, եթե թեմայից դուրս է, բայց մի հարց է ինձ տանջում... :Smile:  ասենք աստվածաշնչի մեջ ասում է ,որ եթե ամուսինը մահանում է, ուրեմն պիտի իրա ախպոր հետ պսակվի, էս էլ ,որ մեռավ մյուսի հետ, ինչքանով է ճիշտ կնոջը ֆուտբոլի գնդակի տեղ դնելը??
Էլի հարցեր ունեմ, բայց մնա հիշեմ նոր կտամ:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, կներեք, եթե թեմայից դուրս է, բայց մի հարց է ինձ տանջում... ասենք աստվածաշնչի մեջ ասում է ,որ եթե ամուսինը մահանում է, ուրեմն պիտի իրա ախպոր հետ պսակվի, էս էլ ,որ մեռավ մյուսի հետ, ինչքանով է ճիշտ կնոջը ֆուտբոլի գնդակի տեղ դնելը??
> Էլի հարցեր ունեմ, բայց մնա հիշեմ նոր կտամ:


Ֆուտբոլի գնդակը դեռ վատագույն տարբերակը չի:  :Jpit: 

_Եթէ մէկը չնշանուած կոյս աղջկայ հանդիպի ու բռնութեամբ պառկի նրա հետ, ապա աղջկան բռնաբարող տղամարդը աղջկայ հօրը պէտք է տայ յիսուն երկդրամեան արծաթ, իսկ աղջիկը պէտք է դառնայ նրա կինը։ Տղամարդը երբեք չպէտք է յանդգնի լքել նրան։_  - Երկրորդ Օրենք 22:28-29

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Արէա (18.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ֆուտբոլի գնդակը դեռ վատագույն տարբերակը չի: 
> 
> _Եթէ մէկը չնշանուած կոյս աղջկայ հանդիպի ու բռնութեամբ պառկի նրա հետ, ապա աղջկան բռնաբարող տղամարդը աղջկայ հօրը պէտք է տայ յիսուն երկդրամեան արծաթ, իսկ աղջիկը պէտք է դառնայ նրա կինը։ Տղամարդը երբեք չպէտք է յանդգնի լքել նրան։_  - Երկրորդ Օրենք 22:28-29


Չեմ հասկանում, են տպավորություն է ,որ աստված վրեժ է լուծում կնոջից իրան իր դարձնելով, ախր նի ուժելի մենք լրիվ զուբնոյ չոտկ ենք??

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չեմ հասկանում, են տպավորություն է ,որ աստված վրեժ է լուծում կնոջից իրան իր դարձնելով, ախր նի ուժելի մենք լրիվ զուբնոյ չոտկ ենք??


Բանի տեղ մի դիր, Հասմիկ ջան:  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), VisTolog (17.12.2011), Արէա (18.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մի հարց էլ հիշեցի, չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ճիշտ , բայց կրոնիս դասախոսը ասում է, որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի անհավատները կամ նույն աթեիստները, ոչ թե չեն հավատում որովհետև տգետ են կամ խելացի, այլ ուղղակի աստված նրանց չի ընտրել, այլ կերպ նրանք ընտրյալներ չեն: Էդ ինչքանով է արդար??

----------


## Սահակիչ

Հագելիս ախր հասկացիր, որ մեզ մատուցած աստվածաշունչը, պարզապես խաղ է, որը ունի իր ծրագրավորողը և խաղի մեջ մտածների, ստիպում է խաղալ իր օրենքնեով:
Համոզված եղիր որ հին կտակարանը ոչ մի կապ չունի մարդկային հոգևոր աշխարհի հետ :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի հարց էլ հիշեցի, չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ճիշտ , բայց կրոնիս դասախոսը ասում է, որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի անհավատները կամ նույն աթեիստները, ոչ թե չեն հավատում որովհետև տգետ են կամ խելացի, այլ ուղղակի աստված նրանց չի ընտրել, այլ կերպ նրանք ընտրյալներ չեն: Էդ ինչքանով է արդար??


Օրինակ երբ հավատացյալը դառնումա անհավատ, դա էլ երևի նշանակումա որ ինքը գնացելա աստծո սև ցուցակ: :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Այնպես որ * նրանք* երբեք չեն ասի ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ դրա օգնությամբ են կարողանում ստրկացած վիճակում պահել ողջ մարդկությանը: 
>    Վերջում նշեմ, որ մեզ հայտնի այսօրվա ամենահզորնեը Օբաման, Մեդվեդեվը, Պուտինը ... նրանք ըդհամենը մարիոնետներ են և կատարում են վերոնշյալների հրահանգները:
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          «շարունակելի»


Երանի քո հավեսին :Smile: 
Ախր էդ նրանքն ովքե՞ր են է, Չակ Նորրի՞սը, Բրիտանացի Գիտնականները՞, Ակումբի ադմիննե՞րը, մեր շենքի լույսի մա՞րդը, էմոնե՞րը  :LOL: : Լավ  բա նրանք ո՞նց են իմացել, որ մենք էլ չենք կարում իմանանք :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (18.12.2011), Skeptic (18.12.2011), Varzor (19.12.2011), Արէա (18.12.2011), հովարս (18.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Երանի քո հավեսին
> Ախր էդ նրանքն ովքե՞ր են է, Չակ Նորրի՞սը, Բրիտանացի Գիտնականները՞, Ակումբի ադմիննե՞րը, մեր շենքի լույսի մա՞րդը, էմոնե՞րը : Լավ  բա նրանք ո՞նց են իմացել, որ մենք էլ չենք կարում իմանանք


Նրանց մասին տեղեկություն կարող ես ստանալ Дух времени, Кольцо власти դոկումենտալ ֆիլմերում: Նշածս ֆիլմերը երբեք չեն ցուցադրվել, ոչ մի հեռուստաալիքներով…

----------


## Freeman

> Նրանց մասին տեղեկություն կարող ես ստանալ Дух времени, Кольцо власти դոկումենտալ ֆիլմերում: Նշածս ֆիլմերը երբեք չեն ցուցադրվել, ոչ մի հեռուստաալիքներով…


Էդ Ցայտգայստը չի՞, տեսել եմ, էնքան էլ վստահելի չի:

----------

Skeptic (18.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Էդ Ցայտգայստը չի՞, տեսել եմ, էնքան էլ վստահելի չի:


 Ոչ հարգելիս տես նշածս ֆիլմերը Дух времени, Кольцо власти նոր հետո դատողություններ արա :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ հարգելիս տես նշածս ֆիլմերը Дух времени, Кольцо власти նոր հետո դատողություններ արա




Միջին վիճակագրական ամերիկացու միկրոսկոպիկ ուղեղին հասցեագրված է՞ս «ֆիլմերի» մասին ես ասում՝
*Ժամանակի շունչը/Zeitgeist/Дух времени*
*Իշխանության մատանին/Ring of power/Кольцо власти*

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Skeptic (18.12.2011), Varzor (19.12.2011), VisTolog (18.12.2011), Արէա (18.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Վառզոր ջան, եթե քեզ համար մի բան  անհասկանալի է կամ անընդունելի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե սխալ է

Սահակիչ, Աստված մարդուն ամեն բան ասել է և ժամանակ է տվել, ընտրությունը քոնն է, որոշումը քոնն է, և դու մարդու ծրագրերը մի խառնիր Աստծու հետ:

Հիշեցնեմ , որ սկսած Ադամից մարդու դեմ ''խաղ'' է արվում

----------


## Skeptic

Ցայտգա՞յստ  :Huh: 

Դե հա, էնքան ուժեղ «փաստեր» են բերել էդ ֆիլմում, որ *բոլոր ցանկացողներին առաջարկում են իրանց «փաստերը» հիմնավորող ինֆորմացիա գտնել*:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2011), Moonwalker (18.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Միջին վիճակագրական ամերիկացու միկրոսկոպիկ ուղեղին հասցեագրված է՞ս «ֆիլմերի» մասին ես ասում՝
> *Ժամանակի շունչը/Zeitgeist/Дух времени*
> *Իշխանության մատանին/Ring of power/Кольцо власти*


Եվ ոչ միայն...
Ափսոս բացակայում էր ֆիլմի իտալերեն, ֆրանսորեն, գերմաներեն և այլ լեզունեով թարգմանությունը :Smile: 
Ողջ «ճշմարտությունը» անշուշտ մեր եկեղեցին է տեղեկացնում :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Ֆիլմերին այդպիսին շատ են, բայց շատերին անհասանելի…

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Վառզոր ջան, եթե քեզ համար մի բան  անհասկանալի է կամ անընդունելի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե սխալ է
> 
> Սահակիչ, Աստված մարդուն ամեն բան ասել է և ժամանակ է տվել, ընտրությունը քոնն է, որոշումը քոնն է, և դու մարդու ծրագրերը մի խառնիր Աստծու հետ:
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ , որ սկսած Ադամից մարդու դեմ ''խաղ'' է արվում


Հարգելի Հովարս ես աթեիստ չեմ, եթե չլիներ Աստված, չէր լինի հոգևոր արժեքներ:
Իմ ասածը պարզապես ուղղված է հին կտակարանի աստծու ոչ հոգևոր լինելուն: Ուշադիր հետևեք դեպքերին և դուք էլ կհամոզվեք, որ ներկայացված է դաժան, նախանձախնդիր, նյութապաշտ էություն:
Ես նույնը չեմ կարող ասել նոր կակարանի մասին:

----------

Varzor (19.12.2011), Արէա (19.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եվ ոչ միայն...
> Ափսոս բացակայում էր ֆիլմի իտալերեն, ֆրանսորեն, գերմաներեն և այլ լեզունեով թարգմանությունը
> Ողջ «ճշմարտությունը» անշուշտ մեր եկեղեցին է տեղեկացնում
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Ֆիլմերին այդպիսին շատ են, բայց շատերին անհասանելի…


 :Mda: 

*Սկեպտիկների միության* ( :Jpit: ) անդամներից մեկն ա լավ ասել. «Պնդումների մի մասը ճիշտ ա: Բայց էդ մատերիալը տարերայնորեն ու անփութորեն խառնած ա էնպիսի մատերիալի հետ, որը մասամբ ա ճիշտ, իսկ հիմնականում պարզապես ակնհայտ սուտ ա: Ցայտգայստը ստերոիդների վրա նստած «Դա Վինչիի կոդ» ա»:  :Pardon:

----------

Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> *Սկեպտիկների միության* () անդամներից մեկն ա լավ ասել. «Պնդումների մի մասը ճիշտ ա: Բայց էդ մատերիալը տարերայնորեն ու անփութորեն խառնած ա էնպիսի մատերիալի հետ, որը մասամբ ա ճիշտ, իսկ հիմնականում պարզապես ակնհայտ սուտ ա: Ցայտգայստը ստերոիդների վրա նստած «Դա Վինչիի կոդ» ա»:


  Կամ էլ եթե մարդիկ կարողանաին օգտագործեր իրենց գենետիկ կոդի գոնե 10 տոկոսը, ավելի խելացի մտքեր կհչեին :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Կամ էլ եթե մարդիկ կարողանաին օգտագործեր իրենց գենետիկ կոդի գոնե 10 տոկոսը, ավելի խելացի մտքեր կհչեին


Եթե մարդիկ իրենց գենետիկ կոդի 90 տոկոսը չօգտագործեին, մարդ չէին լինի :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (19.12.2011), Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Եթե մարդիկ իրենց գենետիկ կոդի 90 տոկոսը չօգտագործեին, մարդ չէին լինի


Ահա և վառ ապացույց

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզօռ ջան երևում է որ շատ ուշադրություն չես ընծայում ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆ-ի ընթերցմանը և դրա համար էլ կասկածում էս , այնուամենայնիվ ես քեզ կխնդրեի կարդալ « ՄԱՐԿՈՍԻ ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆԻ « 13 »  « Ժ Գ »  » բաժինը որտեղ պարզորեն գրված է թէ ով է տեղյակ ամեն ինչից :


Անկեղծ ասած, հեչ հավես չունեմ նույն բանը մի քանի անգամ կարդալու: Առանց չափազանցնելու` տարբեր տարիքներում կարդացել եմ, ու ամեն անգամ էլ տարբեր հատվածների վրա եմ զարմացել:
Դե տենց էլ պիտի լիներ` ավելի շուտ Գիլգամեշն եմ կարդացել, քան թե Հին Ուխտը  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան, եթե քեզ համար մի բան  անհասկանալի է կամ անընդունելի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում թե սխալ է
> Սահակիչ, Աստված մարդուն ամեն բան ասել է և ժամանակ է տվել, ընտրությունը քոնն է, որոշումը քոնն է, և դու մարդու ծրագրերը մի խառնիր Աստծու հետ:
> Հիշեցնեմ , որ սկսած Ադամից մարդու դեմ ''խաղ'' է արվում


Դե ասենք իմ ու ընկերոջս մոտ կա մի գաղտնի կոդ, որտեղ 7 x 7=47:
Իսկ որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ` 2 x 2=5
Եթե սա քեզ համար անհասկանալի է կամ անընդունելի, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սխալ է  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Եղբայր, գիտես, որ քո տեսակետը հարգում եմ ու երբեք քեզ բան չեմ ուզել ապացուցել: Դու էլ նույն կերպ վարվիր իմ հանդեպ  :Smile:

----------


## Մինա

> Հուսով եմ ճիշտ կընկալես.
> «Իրաւի որ Աստուած բարի է Իսրայէլի համար՝ այսինքն* սրտով ուղիղների* համա», մեկ այլ թարգմանության մեջ գրված է «...*սրտով մաքուրների*...», ինչպես տեսնում ես , Իսրայէլը դա մաքուր/ուղիղ սիրտ ունեցողներն են, որը կարող ես լինել և դու: 						
> 
> Ճիշտ նկատեցիր....
> Կներես , մոռացել եմ նշել թե որտեղից է մեջբերումս
> «Իրաւի որ Աստուած բարի է Իսրայէլի համար՝ այսինքն սրտով ուղիղների համա»( Սաղմ. 73:1)





> Այսինքն եթե ես ապրում եմ Մոզամբիկում ու իմ սիրտը մաքուրա ուրեմն կոչվում եմ իսրայելացի, իսկ Իսրայելում ապրող անմաքուր սիրտ մարդիք իսրայելացի չեն?


Աչքիս Աստված,Լենինն ու Հիտլերը նույն տրամաբանությունն են ունեցել: :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.01.2012), Varzor (19.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Անկեղծ ասած, հեչ հավես չունեմ նույն բանը մի քանի անգամ կարդալու: Առանց չափազանցնելու` տարբեր տարիքներում կարդացել եմ, ու ամեն անգամ էլ տարբեր հատվածների վրա եմ զարմացել:
> Դե տենց էլ պիտի լիներ` ավելի շուտ Գիլգամեշն եմ կարդացել, քան թե Հին Ուխտը


Հավատացած եմ , որ կարդացել էք բայց հպանցիկ ձևով :
ԵՎ երկրորդ անգամ դժվար թէ ինձ հաջողվի ձեզ հորդորել , գնալ ավետարանը բացել և կարդալ , դրա համար ես որոշեցի ինքս տեղադրել Մարկոսի 13-րդ գլուխը , որտեղ դուք կգտնեք տեղեկություն այն մասին թէ երբ է աշխարհի վերջը , որոնք են նշանները և ով է տեղյակ այդ օրվա մասին անձամբ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի վկայությամբ :

                                                               ՄԱՐԿՈՍ    «  Ժ Գ »

13 Երբ նա տաճարից դուրս էր գալիս, իր աշակերտներից մէկը նրան ասաց. «Վարդապե՛տ, տե՛ս ինչպիսի՜ քարեր են սրանք, եւ ինչպիսի՜ շինուածք»։ 2Յիսուս նրան պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ բոլոր շինութիւնները. ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ դրանց քարը քարի վրայ չպիտի թողնուի, որ չքանդուի»։ 3Եւ մինչ նստած էր նա Ձիթենեաց լերան վրայ, տաճարի դիմաց, Պետրոսն ու Յակոբոսը եւ Յովհաննէսն ու Անդրէասը, առանձին, հարցրին նրան. 4«Ասա՛ մեզ, ե՞րբ պիտի լինի այդ, եւ ի՞նչ կը լինի նշանը, երբ կատարուելու լինի այդ բոլորը»։ 5Յիսուս պատասխանեց եւ ասաց նրանց. «Զգո՛յշ կացէք, ոչ ոք ձեզ չխաբի, 6որովհետեւ շատեր պիտի գան իմ անունով եւ պիտի ասեն՝ ե՛ս եմ Քրիստոսը, եւ շատերին պիտի մոլորեցնեն։ 7Սակայն երբ լսէք պատերազմների ձայներ կամ պատերազմների լուրեր, չխռովուէք, որովհետեւ այդ պէտք է որ լինի, բայց դեռ աշխարհի վախճանը չէ։ 8Ազգ ազգի դէմ պիտի ելնի եւ թագաւորութիւն՝ թագաւորութեան դէմ, եւ տեղ-տեղ երկրաշարժներ պիտի լինեն, սով եւ համաճարակ ու խռովութիւններ. բայց այդ բոլորը սկիզբն է երկանց։ 9Եւ դեռ ձեզ էլ պիտի մատնեն ատեանների, եւ ժողովարանների մէջ պիտի տանջուէք. եւ ինձ համար կուսակալների ու թագաւորների առաջ պիտի կանգնէք՝ ի վկայութիւն նրանց։ 10Բայց նախ պէտք է, որ Աւետարանը քարոզուի բոլոր հեթանոսների մէջ։ 11Եւ երբ ձեզ տանեն յանձնելու, առաջուց հոգ մի՛ արէք եւ մի՛ մտածէք, թէ ինչ պիտի խօսէք, այլ, ինչ որ ձեզ տրուի այդ նոյն ժամին, ա՛յն խօսեցէք, որովհետեւ դո՛ւք չէ, որ պիտի խօսէք, այլ՝ Սուրբ Հոգին։ 12Եղբայրն իր եղբօրը մահուան պիտի մատնի, եւ հայրը՝ որդուն. եւ որդիները հայրերի դէմ պիտի ելնեն ու պիտի սպանեն նրանց։ 13Եւ իմ անուան համար բոլորից պիտի ատուէք. բայց ով որ մինչեւ վերջ համբերի, նա կը փրկուի»։ 14«Եւ երբ տեսնէք սարսափելի պղծութիւնը՝ տեղ գտած այնտեղ, ուր չպէտք է լինէր (ով կարդում է, թող իմանայ), այն ժամանակ նրանք, որ Հրէաստանում են, լեռները թող փախչեն. 15եւ ով տանիքի վրայ է, թող չիջնի եւ տուն չմտնի՝ այնտեղից բան վերցնելու. 16եւ ով արտի մէջ է, թող ետ չդառնայ՝ իր զգեստները վերցնելու։ 17Բայց վա՜յ յղիներին եւ ստնտուներին այն օրերին։ 18Աղօթեցէ՛ք, որ ձմեռ ժամանակ չլինի դա։ 19Այդ օրերը պիտի լինեն օրեր այնպիսի նեղութիւնների, որոնց նմանը չի եղել երբեք արարչագործութեան սկզբից մինչեւ այժմ եւ չի էլ լինի։ 20Եւ եթէ Աստուած այդ օրերը իր ընտրեալների համար չկարճէր, ոչ մի մարդ չէր ազատուի. բայց նա իր ընտրեալների պատճառով, - որոնց ընտրեց, - կարճեց այդ օրերը։ 21Այն ժամանակ եթէ մէկը ձեզ ասի, թէ՝ «Ահա՛ այստեղ է Քրիստոսը կամ այնտեղ», չհաւատաք. 22որովհետեւ սուտ քրիստոսներ եւ սուտ մարգարէներ պիտի ելնեն եւ նշաններ ու զարմանալի գործեր պիտի ցոյց տան՝ մոլորեցնելու նպատակով, եթէ հնար լինի, նոյնիսկ ընտրեալներին։ 23Բայց դուք զգո՛յշ եղէք. ահա առաջուց ձեզ ամէն ինչ ասացի»։ 24«Բայց այդ օրերին, այդ նեղութիւնից յետոյ, արեգակը պիտի խաւարի, եւ լուսինն իր լոյսը չպիտի տայ։ 25Եւ աստղերը երկնքից վայր պիտի թափուեն, եւ երկնքում զօրութիւնները պիտի շարժուեն։ 26Եւ այն ժամանակ պիտի տեսնեն մարդու Որդուն՝ եկած ամպերի վրայով՝ զօրութեամբ եւ բազում փառքով։ 27Եւ այն ժամանակ պիտի ուղարկի իր հրեշտակներին ու պիտի հաւաքի իր ընտրեալներին չորս կողմերից, երկրի ծագերից մինչեւ երկնքի ծագերը»։ 28«Բայց դուք այդ թզենո՛ւց սովորեցէք առակը. հէնց որ նրա ոստերը կակղեն, եւ նրա վրայ տերեւ դուրս գայ, իմանում էք, որ ամառը մօտ է. 29նոյնպէս եւ դուք. երբ այս բոլորը կատարուած տեսնէք, իմացէ՛ք, որ նա մօտ է, դռների առջեւ։ 30Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ չի անցնի այս սերունդը, մինչեւ որ այս բոլորը կատարուեն։ 31Երկինք ու երկիր կ՚անցնեն, բայց իմ խօսքերը չեն անցնի»։ 32«Սակայն այդ օրուայ եւ ժամի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտէ. ո՛չ հրեշտակները երկնքում եւ ո՛չ էլ՝ Որդին, այլ միայն՝ Հայրը։ 33Զգո՛յշ եղէք, հսկեցէ՛ք ու աղօթեցէ՛ք, քանի որ չգիտէք, թէ ե՛րբ է ժամանակը. 34ինչպէս հեռու երկիր գնացած մի մարդ, որ կը թողնի իր տունը եւ իր ծառաներին իշխանութիւն կը տայ եւ իւրաքանչիւրին՝ իր գործը, եւ դռնապանին կը պատուիրի, որ արթուն լինի։ 35Արդ, արթո՛ւն կացէք, որովհետեւ չգիտէք, թէ տանտէրը ե՛րբ կը գայ՝ երեկոյեա՞ն, թէ՞ կէսգիշերին, աքլորականչի՞ն, թէ՞ առաւօտեան դէմ։ 36Գուցէ յանկարծակի գալով՝ ձեզ քնի մէջ գտնի։ 37Բայց ինչ որ ձեզ եմ ասում, ամենքին եմ ասում՝ արթո՛ւն կացէք»։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (19.12.2011), հովարս (20.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հավատացած եմ , որ կարդացել էք բայց հպանցիկ ձևով :
> ԵՎ երկրորդ անգամ դժվար թէ ինձ հաջողվի ձեզ հորդորել , գնալ ավետարանը բացել և կարդալ , դրա համար ես որոշեցի ինքս տեղադրել Մարկոսի 13-րդ գլուխը , որտեղ դուք կգտնեք տեղեկություն այն մասին թէ երբ է աշխարհի վերջը , որոնք են նշանները և ով է տեղյակ այդ օրվա մասին անձամբ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի վկայությամբ :


Հարգելիս, միգուցե անգիր կամ մանրամասն չկարողանամ ներկայացնել կարդացածս, բայց երբեք գրքերը հպանցիկ չեմ կարդում:
Մերջբերածդ հատվածը մինչև Հիսուսն էլ են շատերը ասել, բոլոր համաշխարհային կրոններում էլ աշխարհի վերջի մասին պատկերացումները մոտավորապես նուննն են` մեծ անօրենություն, պղծություն, կոնֆլիկտներ, պատերազմներ, մեծ նեղություն և կատակլիզմներ, որոնց հաջորդում է փրկությունը:

Ու ինչ են ցույց տալիս մեջբերածդ տողերը?

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Հավատացած եմ , որ կարդացել էք բայց հպանցիկ ձևով :
> ԵՎ երկրորդ անգամ դժվար թէ ինձ հաջողվի ձեզ հորդորել , գնալ ավետարանը բացել և կարդալ , դրա համար ես որոշեցի ինքս տեղադրել Մարկոսի 13-րդ գլուխը , որտեղ դուք կգտնեք տեղեկություն այն մասին թէ երբ է աշխարհի վերջը , որոնք են նշանները և ով է տեղյակ այդ օրվա մասին անձամբ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի վկայությամբ :
> 
>                                                                ՄԱՐԿՈՍ    «  Ժ Գ »
> 
> 13 Երբ նա տաճարից դուրս էր գալիս, իր աշակերտներից մէկը նրան ասաց. «Վարդապե՛տ, տե՛ս ինչպիսի՜ քարեր են սրանք, եւ ինչպիսի՜ շինուածք»։ 2Յիսուս նրան պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ բոլոր շինութիւնները. ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ դրանց քարը քարի վրայ չպիտի թողնուի, որ չքանդուի»։ 3Եւ մինչ նստած էր նա Ձիթենեաց լերան վրայ, տաճարի դիմաց, Պետրոսն ու Յակոբոսը եւ Յովհաննէսն ու Անդրէասը, առանձին, հարցրին նրան. 4«Ասա՛ մեզ, ե՞րբ պիտի լինի այդ, եւ ի՞նչ կը լինի նշանը, երբ կատարուելու լինի այդ բոլորը»։ 5Յիսուս պատասխանեց եւ ասաց նրանց. «Զգո՛յշ կացէք, ոչ ոք ձեզ չխաբի, 6որովհետեւ շատեր պիտի գան իմ անունով եւ պիտի ասեն՝ ե՛ս եմ Քրիստոսը, եւ շատերին պիտի մոլորեցնեն։ 7Սակայն երբ լսէք պատերազմների ձայներ կամ պատերազմների լուրեր, չխռովուէք, որովհետեւ այդ պէտք է որ լինի, բայց դեռ աշխարհի վախճանը չէ։ 8Ազգ ազգի դէմ պիտի ելնի եւ թագաւորութիւն՝ թագաւորութեան դէմ, եւ տեղ-տեղ երկրաշարժներ պիտի լինեն, սով եւ համաճարակ ու խռովութիւններ. բայց այդ բոլորը սկիզբն է երկանց։ 9Եւ դեռ ձեզ էլ պիտի մատնեն ատեանների, եւ ժողովարանների մէջ պիտի տանջուէք. եւ ինձ համար կուսակալների ու թագաւորների առաջ պիտի կանգնէք՝ ի վկայութիւն նրանց։ 10Բայց նախ պէտք է, որ Աւետարանը քարոզուի բոլոր հեթանոսների մէջ։ 11Եւ երբ ձեզ տանեն յանձնելու, առաջուց հոգ մի՛ արէք եւ մի՛ մտածէք, թէ ինչ պիտի խօսէք, այլ, ինչ որ ձեզ տրուի այդ նոյն ժամին, ա՛յն խօսեցէք, որովհետեւ դո՛ւք չէ, որ պիտի խօսէք, այլ՝ Սուրբ Հոգին։ 12Եղբայրն իր եղբօրը մահուան պիտի մատնի, եւ հայրը՝ որդուն. եւ որդիները հայրերի դէմ պիտի ելնեն ու պիտի սպանեն նրանց։ 13Եւ իմ անուան համար բոլորից պիտի ատուէք. բայց ով որ մինչեւ վերջ համբերի, նա կը փրկուի»։ 14«Եւ երբ տեսնէք սարսափելի պղծութիւնը՝ տեղ գտած այնտեղ, ուր չպէտք է լինէր (ով կարդում է, թող իմանայ), այն ժամանակ նրանք, որ Հրէաստանում են, լեռները թող փախչեն. 15եւ ով տանիքի վրայ է, թող չիջնի եւ տուն չմտնի՝ այնտեղից բան վերցնելու. 16եւ ով արտի մէջ է, թող ետ չդառնայ՝ իր զգեստները վերցնելու։ 17Բայց վա՜յ յղիներին եւ ստնտուներին այն օրերին։ 18Աղօթեցէ՛ք, որ ձմեռ ժամանակ չլինի դա։ 19Այդ օրերը պիտի լինեն օրեր այնպիսի նեղութիւնների, որոնց նմանը չի եղել երբեք արարչագործութեան սկզբից մինչեւ այժմ եւ չի էլ լինի։ 20Եւ եթէ Աստուած այդ օրերը իր ընտրեալների համար չկարճէր, ոչ մի մարդ չէր ազատուի. բայց նա իր ընտրեալների պատճառով, - որոնց ընտրեց, - կարճեց այդ օրերը։ 21Այն ժամանակ եթէ մէկը ձեզ ասի, թէ՝ «Ահա՛ այստեղ է Քրիստոսը կամ այնտեղ», չհաւատաք. 22որովհետեւ սուտ քրիստոսներ եւ սուտ մարգարէներ պիտի ելնեն եւ նշաններ ու զարմանալի գործեր պիտի ցոյց տան՝ մոլորեցնելու նպատակով, եթէ հնար լինի, նոյնիսկ ընտրեալներին։ 23Բայց դուք զգո՛յշ եղէք. ահա առաջուց ձեզ ամէն ինչ ասացի»։ 24«Բայց այդ օրերին, այդ նեղութիւնից յետոյ, արեգակը պիտի խաւարի, եւ լուսինն իր լոյսը չպիտի տայ։ 25Եւ աստղերը երկնքից վայր պիտի թափուեն, եւ երկնքում զօրութիւնները պիտի շարժուեն։ 26Եւ այն ժամանակ պիտի տեսնեն մարդու Որդուն՝ եկած ամպերի վրայով՝ զօրութեամբ եւ բազում փառքով։ 27Եւ այն ժամանակ պիտի ուղարկի իր հրեշտակներին ու պիտի հաւաքի իր ընտրեալներին չորս կողմերից, երկրի ծագերից մինչեւ երկնքի ծագերը»։ 28«Բայց դուք այդ թզենո՛ւց սովորեցէք առակը. հէնց որ նրա ոստերը կակղեն, եւ նրա վրայ տերեւ դուրս գայ, իմանում էք, որ ամառը մօտ է. 29նոյնպէս եւ դուք. երբ այս բոլորը կատարուած տեսնէք, իմացէ՛ք, որ նա մօտ է, դռների առջեւ։ 30Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ չի անցնի այս սերունդը, մինչեւ որ այս բոլորը կատարուեն։ 31Երկինք ու երկիր կ՚անցնեն, բայց իմ խօսքերը չեն անցնի»։ 32«Սակայն այդ օրուայ եւ ժամի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտէ. ո՛չ հրեշտակները երկնքում եւ ո՛չ էլ՝ Որդին, այլ միայն՝ Հայրը։ 33Զգո՛յշ եղէք, հսկեցէ՛ք ու աղօթեցէ՛ք, քանի որ չգիտէք, թէ ե՛րբ է ժամանակը. 34ինչպէս հեռու երկիր գնացած մի մարդ, որ կը թողնի իր տունը եւ իր ծառաներին իշխանութիւն կը տայ եւ իւրաքանչիւրին՝ իր գործը, եւ դռնապանին կը պատուիրի, որ արթուն լինի։ 35Արդ, արթո՛ւն կացէք, որովհետեւ չգիտէք, թէ տանտէրը ե՛րբ կը գայ՝ երեկոյեա՞ն, թէ՞ կէսգիշերին, աքլորականչի՞ն, թէ՞ առաւօտեան դէմ։ 36Գուցէ յանկարծակի գալով՝ ձեզ քնի մէջ գտնի։ 37Բայց ինչ որ ձեզ եմ ասում, ամենքին եմ ասում՝ արթո՛ւն կացէք»։


Մեկ աստված գիտի, մեկ էլ երևի Մայաները մ.թ.ա. 5000 տարի առաջ :LOL:

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Հավատացած եմ , որ կարդացել էք բայց հպանցիկ ձևով :
> ԵՎ երկրորդ անգամ դժվար թէ ինձ հաջողվի ձեզ հորդորել , գնալ ավետարանը բացել և կարդալ , դրա համար ես որոշեցի ինքս տեղադրել Մարկոսի 13-րդ գլուխը , որտեղ դուք կգտնեք տեղեկություն այն մասին թէ երբ է աշխարհի վերջը , որոնք են նշանները և ով է տեղյակ այդ օրվա մասին անձամբ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի վկայությամբ :
> 
>                                                                ՄԱՐԿՈՍ    «  Ժ Գ »
> 
> 13 Երբ նա տաճարից դուրս էր գալիս, իր աշակերտներից մէկը նրան ասաց. «Վարդապե՛տ, տե՛ս ինչպիսի՜ քարեր են սրանք, եւ ինչպիսի՜ շինուածք»։ 2Յիսուս նրան պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Տեսնո՞ւմ ես այդ բոլոր շինութիւնները. ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ դրանց քարը քարի վրայ չպիտի թողնուի, որ չքանդուի»։ 3Եւ մինչ նստած էր նա Ձիթենեաց լերան վրայ, տաճարի դիմաց, Պետրոսն ու Յակոբոսը եւ Յովհաննէսն ու Անդրէասը, առանձին, հարցրին նրան. 4«Ասա՛ մեզ, ե՞րբ պիտի լինի այդ, եւ ի՞նչ կը լինի նշանը, երբ կատարուելու լինի այդ բոլորը»։ 5Յիսուս պատասխանեց եւ ասաց նրանց. «Զգո՛յշ կացէք, ոչ ոք ձեզ չխաբի, 6որովհետեւ շատեր պիտի գան իմ անունով եւ պիտի ասեն՝ ե՛ս եմ Քրիստոսը, եւ շատերին պիտի մոլորեցնեն։ 7Սակայն երբ լսէք պատերազմների ձայներ կամ պատերազմների լուրեր, չխռովուէք, որովհետեւ այդ պէտք է որ լինի, բայց դեռ աշխարհի վախճանը չէ։ 8Ազգ ազգի դէմ պիտի ելնի եւ թագաւորութիւն՝ թագաւորութեան դէմ, եւ տեղ-տեղ երկրաշարժներ պիտի լինեն, սով եւ համաճարակ ու խռովութիւններ. բայց այդ բոլորը սկիզբն է երկանց։ 9Եւ դեռ ձեզ էլ պիտի մատնեն ատեանների, եւ ժողովարանների մէջ պիտի տանջուէք. եւ ինձ համար կուսակալների ու թագաւորների առաջ պիտի կանգնէք՝ ի վկայութիւն նրանց։ 10Բայց նախ պէտք է, որ Աւետարանը քարոզուի բոլոր հեթանոսների մէջ։ 11Եւ երբ ձեզ տանեն յանձնելու, առաջուց հոգ մի՛ արէք եւ մի՛ մտածէք, թէ ինչ պիտի խօսէք, այլ, ինչ որ ձեզ տրուի այդ նոյն ժամին, ա՛յն խօսեցէք, որովհետեւ դո՛ւք չէ, որ պիտի խօսէք, այլ՝ Սուրբ Հոգին։ 12Եղբայրն իր եղբօրը մահուան պիտի մատնի, եւ հայրը՝ որդուն. եւ որդիները հայրերի դէմ պիտի ելնեն ու պիտի սպանեն նրանց։ 13Եւ իմ անուան համար բոլորից պիտի ատուէք. բայց ով որ մինչեւ վերջ համբերի, նա կը փրկուի»։ 14«Եւ երբ տեսնէք սարսափելի պղծութիւնը՝ տեղ գտած այնտեղ, ուր չպէտք է լինէր (ով կարդում է, թող իմանայ), այն ժամանակ նրանք, որ Հրէաստանում են, լեռները թող փախչեն. 15եւ ով տանիքի վրայ է, թող չիջնի եւ տուն չմտնի՝ այնտեղից բան վերցնելու. 16եւ ով արտի մէջ է, թող ետ չդառնայ՝ իր զգեստները վերցնելու։ 17Բայց վա՜յ յղիներին եւ ստնտուներին այն օրերին։ 18Աղօթեցէ՛ք, որ ձմեռ ժամանակ չլինի դա։ 19Այդ օրերը պիտի լինեն օրեր այնպիսի նեղութիւնների, որոնց նմանը չի եղել երբեք արարչագործութեան սկզբից մինչեւ այժմ եւ չի էլ լինի։ 20Եւ եթէ Աստուած այդ օրերը իր ընտրեալների համար չկարճէր, ոչ մի մարդ չէր ազատուի. բայց նա իր ընտրեալների պատճառով, - որոնց ընտրեց, - կարճեց այդ օրերը։ 21Այն ժամանակ եթէ մէկը ձեզ ասի, թէ՝ «Ահա՛ այստեղ է Քրիստոսը կամ այնտեղ», չհաւատաք. 22որովհետեւ սուտ քրիստոսներ եւ սուտ մարգարէներ պիտի ելնեն եւ նշաններ ու զարմանալի գործեր պիտի ցոյց տան՝ մոլորեցնելու նպատակով, եթէ հնար լինի, նոյնիսկ ընտրեալներին։ 23Բայց դուք զգո՛յշ եղէք. ահա առաջուց ձեզ ամէն ինչ ասացի»։ 24«Բայց այդ օրերին, այդ նեղութիւնից յետոյ, արեգակը պիտի խաւարի, եւ լուսինն իր լոյսը չպիտի տայ։ 25Եւ աստղերը երկնքից վայր պիտի թափուեն, եւ երկնքում զօրութիւնները պիտի շարժուեն։ 26Եւ այն ժամանակ պիտի տեսնեն մարդու Որդուն՝ եկած ամպերի վրայով՝ զօրութեամբ եւ բազում փառքով։ 27Եւ այն ժամանակ պիտի ուղարկի իր հրեշտակներին ու պիտի հաւաքի իր ընտրեալներին չորս կողմերից, երկրի ծագերից մինչեւ երկնքի ծագերը»։ 28«Բայց դուք այդ թզենո՛ւց սովորեցէք առակը. հէնց որ նրա ոստերը կակղեն, եւ նրա վրայ տերեւ դուրս գայ, իմանում էք, որ ամառը մօտ է. 29նոյնպէս եւ դուք. երբ այս բոլորը կատարուած տեսնէք, իմացէ՛ք, որ նա մօտ է, դռների առջեւ։ 30Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ չի անցնի այս սերունդը, մինչեւ որ այս բոլորը կատարուեն։ 31Երկինք ու երկիր կ՚անցնեն, բայց իմ խօսքերը չեն անցնի»։ 32«Սակայն այդ օրուայ եւ ժամի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտէ. ո՛չ հրեշտակները երկնքում եւ ո՛չ էլ՝ Որդին, այլ միայն՝ Հայրը։ 33Զգո՛յշ եղէք, հսկեցէ՛ք ու աղօթեցէ՛ք, քանի որ չգիտէք, թէ ե՛րբ է ժամանակը. 34ինչպէս հեռու երկիր գնացած մի մարդ, որ կը թողնի իր տունը եւ իր ծառաներին իշխանութիւն կը տայ եւ իւրաքանչիւրին՝ իր գործը, եւ դռնապանին կը պատուիրի, որ արթուն լինի։ 35Արդ, արթո՛ւն կացէք, որովհետեւ չգիտէք, թէ տանտէրը ե՛րբ կը գայ՝ երեկոյեա՞ն, թէ՞ կէսգիշերին, աքլորականչի՞ն, թէ՞ առաւօտեան դէմ։ 36Գուցէ յանկարծակի գալով՝ ձեզ քնի մէջ գտնի։ 37Բայց ինչ որ ձեզ եմ ասում, ամենքին եմ ասում՝ արթո՛ւն կացէք»։


Մեկ աստված գիտի, մեկ էլ երևի Մայաները մ.թ.ա. 5000 տարի առաջ :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Մեկ աստված գիտի, մեկ էլ երևի Մայաները մ.թ.ա. 5000 տարի առաջ


Էդ ժամանակ մայաներ կային?
բայց մայաների մասին բան չկա գրված Աստվածաշնչում, ուրեմն` չեն եղել  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (20.12.2011), Skeptic (19.12.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինձ մի հարցա հետաքրքրում: Ինչիա Աստվածաշնչում միշտ գրած իսրայելի Աստված? Ու ոչ օրինակ Ավստրալիայի Աստված:


Չգիտեմ թե որքանով էր հարցտ անկեղծ բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում կստանաս հարցիտ պատասխանը:

_«Որովհետև Աստված Հակոբի Աստվածն էր որին վերանվանեց Իսրայել»:_

----------


## Արծիվ

> էսօր մի հավատացյալի(առաքելական) հարցրեցի ինչի՞ ա եգւպտացիներին աջ ու ջախ սպանել ու փռթել աստված, ինփ պատասխանեց թե «լավ ա արել, հեթանոս են ուրեմն կարելի ա»: Ասի հիմա կարա՞մ հեթանոսի երեխեք մոռթեմ ու չդատապարվեմ, ասեց՝ «չէ, դա մենակ աստված կարա անի»:


Ամեն մարդ չի որ կարող է Աստծո միտքն ու խորհուրդներն հասկանալ լինի դա հավատացյալ թե կաթողիկոս: Դա էլ է ի վերուստ տրված մարդկությանը:

----------


## Արէա

> _«Որովհետև Աստված Հակոբի Աստվածն էր որին վերանվանեց Իսրայել»:_


Բա մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք Հակոբի ատծու հետ  :Think:

----------

Tig (20.12.2011), Varzor (20.12.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բա մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք Հակոբի ատծու հետ


Իսկ քեզ ո՞վա ասում գործ ունենաս հետը, ապրիր և վայելիր կյանքտ ուզածիտ պես բայց *մի մոռացիր* որ մի օր նրան պետք է հաշիվ տաս այդ ամենի համար: Այն Աստվածը որը կանչեց Աբրահամին, Իսահակին և Հակոբին, նա է երկինք և երկիր ստեղծողը որը և մարդացավ և աշխարհ եկավ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարմնով:

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ քեզ ո՞վա ասում գործ ունենաս հետը, ապրիր և վայելիր կյանքտ ուզածիտ պես բայց *մի մոռացիր* որ մի օր նրան պետք է հաշիվ տաս այդ ամենի համար: Այն Աստվածը որը կանչեց Աբրահամին, Իսահակին և Հակոբին, նա է երկինք և երկիր ստեղծողը որը և մարդացավ և աշխարհ եկավ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարմնով:


Մարդ ամենից առաջ ինքն իր առջև պիտի պատասխան տա...
Իրեն ամենամեծ պատժողն էլ, խրախուսողն էլ հենց ինքն է...

----------

Quyr Qery (20.12.2011), Skeptic (20.12.2011), Varzor (20.12.2011), Արէա (20.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ քեզ ո՞վա ասում գործ ունենաս հետը, ապրիր և վայելիր կյանքտ ուզածիտ պես բայց *մի մոռացիր* որ մի օր նրան պետք է հաշիվ տաս այդ ամենի համար: Այն Աստվածը որը կանչեց Աբրահամին, Իսահակին և Հակոբին, նա է երկինք և երկիր ստեղծողը որը և մարդացավ և աշխարհ եկավ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարմնով:


Բայց դա ինչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ?

----------


## arm-81

Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք բայց, ձեզ թողած եգիպտացիների ու քանանացիների մասին եք մտածում, ու ձեր գործերը թողած Աստծո գործերն եք քննադատում ))) Դուք ավելի լավա մտածեք որ ձեր խմած ջուրը հանկարծ արյուն չդառնա, ու դուք չդառնաք էն պատուհասների զոհը որ ժամանակին իրանց վրա եգիպտացիները բերեցին, թէ չէ ձեզ դրել եք դատավորների տեղ Աստծուն էլ սարքել եք մեղադրյալ ու դեռ ուզում եք որ մենք էլ Նրա փաստաբանները դառնանք, մենք որ պետք լինի ու եթե Նա ցանկանա կդառնանք, բայց դուք ավելի լավա մտածեք թէ ձեր փաստաբաններն ովքեր են դառնալու Նրա առաջ? Թէ դուք (հուսով եմ արդեն հասկացաք թէ դուքը ում ա վերաբերվում էլ անուններով չգրեմ) արդեն ձեր համար ապահովել եք հավիտյան կյանք , հուր հավիտյան ազատել էք ձեզ լրիվ պրոբլեմներից,ցավից,տանջանքից հիմա էլ հանգիստ նստած Աստծո գործերն եք քննադատում թէ սա ինչու է էսպես արել սա էնպես արել? Աստվածաշունչը պարզապես պատմության գիրք չի ինչ-որ անցյալ ժամանակին վերաբերող, որ արդեն եղելա ու անցելա մենք էլ մեր հեռավորությունից դնենք ու քննարկենք,  Աստվածաշունչը կյանքի գիրքա ու ինչքան որ անցյալինա վերաբերվում նույնքան էլ ու դեռ ավելի ներկային ու ապագայինա վերաբերվում ու մենք որ ունենք արդեն աչքներիս առաջ եգիպտացիների քանանացիների, բաբելոնացիների ու ուրիշ շատ հին ազգերի օրինակը որոնք էսօր էլ չկան (ու իրանց համար ասվել եր նույն ձեր քննադատած գրքում որ չեն լինելու)  իսկ իրանց ժամանակակից ուրիշ ազգեր նույն հեաները, հայերը պարսիկները հույները  և ուրիշները կան, պիտի սրա մասին մտածեք որ չկրկնեք սխալները կորած ազգերի որովհետև էն ինչ-որ պատահում է մի ազգի հետ, նույն պատճառով  պատահում է նաև առանձին վերցրած մարդու հետ : 
 Աստված պատրաստ էր չկործանել Սոդոմն ու Գոմորը եթե էդ երկու քաղաքներում գոնե 10 արդար մարդ գտնվի, բայց փաստորեն էդքան էլ չգտնվեց, Եգիպտացիների վրա ցանկացած պատուհաս գալուց առաջ նրանց զգուշացվեց, ու իրանք ցանկացած պահի էլ կարային խուսափեին էդ պատուհասներից, նրանց առաջ անընդհատ դրվեց ընտրություն կյանքի ու մահվան միջև ու իրանք անընդհատ մինչև վերջ ընտրեցին մահը ու պատիժը. նույն ընտրության առաջ կանգնեցին նաև Նինվեի բնակիչները երբ Հովնան մարգարեն նրանց զգուշացրեց կորստի մասին ու այն ժամանակվա Նինվեի բնակիչները իրանց թագավորի հետ միասին ի տարբերություն եգիպտացիների լսեցին Աստծո պատգամաբերին հետ կանգնեցին իրանց սխալներից ու ապրեցին, այսինքն իրանք կանգնելով նույն ընտրության արաջ ընտրեցին կյանքը ոչ թէ մահը ու դա ավելի հաճելի եղավ Աստծո առաջ քան թէ կործանումը: Էս Աշխարհը Աստծո ստեղծած աշխարհն է ու կարող է ապրել մենակ Աստծո օրենքներով  կամ Աստծո շնորհքով: Հրաժարվելով թէ մեկից թէ մյուսից՝ թէ մարդիկ ու թէ ազգերը իրանց մատնում են մահվան այսինքն Աստծո երեսից վտարման ու դա լինում է իրանց ընտրությունը ոչ թէ Աստծո ու մեզնից ամեն մեկն էլ պետքա մտածի մեր ընտրության մասին որովհետև նույն ընտրությունը որ դրված էր Եգիպտոսի առաջ, Նինվեի առաջ, փարավոնի առաջ Աբրահամի առաջ նույնն էլ դրվածա մեր ամեն մեկիս առաջ ինչը որ կնտրենք էն էլ կստանանք ու պետք չի մեր ընտրության համար մեղադրենք ուրիշի: Եթե ձեր համար Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքը չի ուրեմն գտեք ձեր համար ուրիշ խոսք կամ գիրք իսկ եթե ընդհանրապես չեք հավատում ոչ մի բանի դա էլա ձեր ընտրությունը, մենակ մնումա որ վաղը մյուս օրը ձեզ պատահածի համար մյուսները չմեղադրեն Աստծուն ինչպես որ էսօր մեղադրում էն եգիպտացիների ու քանանացիների հետ պատահածի համար:

«Ես ամբարշտի մեռնելը չեմ ուզում այլ ամբարշտի իր ճանապարհից դարձի գալն ու ապրելն եմ ուզում (Եզեկիէլ 18 գլուխ)»: Սա Աստծո խոսքնա ու վերաբերվում է բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր ժամանակներում : Իսկ թէ ինչ են ուզում մարդիկ էդ էլ արդեն ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի ու իրա ուզածի ու արածի համար ինքնա պատասխան տալիս:

----------

հովարս (20.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

arm-81 ջան, նախ ամբողջ գրառումդ չկարողացա կարդալ...
Երկրորդ, մենք, /քո նշած մենքին ինկատի ունեմ, որի մեջ ես էլ եմ մտնում/ Աստծո գործերը չենք քննարկում, այլ այն ինչը վերագրվել է Աստծուն ու ներկայացվել է որպես Աստծո գործ: Երրորդ, մարդ իրավասու է քննելու նաև Աստծո գործերը դրանք, հասկանալու համար: Այլապես անիմաստ կլիներ Աստծո կողմից մարդուն բանականություն տալը: Չորորդ, կոնկրետ իմ համար քո ասած հավիտենական կյանքը փուջ բան է, եթե ես այն չհասկանալով պիտի ապրեմ: Հինգերորդ, սրա մասին բազմիցս եմ ասել, ու մի անգամ էլ չեմ ալարի կրկնել հատուկ քո համար: Հավիտենական կյանքին արժանանալու համար չի, որ մարդ պիտի առաքինի ու ճիշտ կյանքով ապրի, այլ նրա համար, որ այդպես ճիշտ է, և որ ինքը կամենում է ճիշտ ապրել: Իսկ մնացած մասով անիմաստ եմ համարում որևէ բան ասել:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Skeptic (20.12.2011), Varzor (20.12.2011), Արէա (20.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք բայց, ձեզ թողած եգիպտացիների ու քանանացիների մասին եք մտածում, ու ձեր գործերը թողած Աստծո գործերն եք քննադատում ))) Դուք ավելի լավա մտածեք որ ձեր խմած ջուրը հանկարծ արյուն չդառնա, ու դուք չդառնաք էն պատուհասների զոհը որ ժամանակին իրանց վրա եգիպտացիները բերեցին, թէ չէ ձեզ դրել եք դատավորների տեղ Աստծուն էլ սարքել եք մեղադրյալ ու դեռ ուզում եք որ մենք էլ Նրա փաստաբանները դառնանք, մենք որ պետք լինի ու եթե Նա ցանկանա կդառնանք, բայց դուք ավելի լավա մտածեք թէ ձեր փաստաբաններն ովքեր են դառնալու Նրա առաջ? Թէ դուք (հուսով եմ արդեն հասկացաք թէ դուքը ում ա վերաբերվում էլ անուններով չգրեմ) արդեն ձեր համար ապահովել եք հավիտյան կյանք , հուր հավիտյան ազատել էք ձեզ լրիվ պրոբլեմներից,ցավից,տանջանքից հիմա էլ հանգիստ նստած Աստծո գործերն եք քննադատում թէ սա ինչու է էսպես արել սա էնպես արել? *Աստվածաշունչը պարզապես պատմության գիրք չի ինչ-որ անցյալ ժամանակին վերաբերող, որ արդեն եղելա ու անցելա մենք էլ մեր հեռավորությունից դնենք ու քննարկենք*,


Լուրջ? Մենակ ասում ես, թե ապացույցներ էլ ունես?  :Wink: 
Արխային, մեր խմած ջուրը արյուն չի դառնա, մեր մոտ կարմիր մակընթացություններ չեն լինում: Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա ասեմ, որ Նեղոսում մինչը հիմա էլ ջուրը "արյուն" է դառնում ու դա բնական երևույթ է ու Մոյշաի ֆոկուսների հետ կապ չունի:
Մենք Աստծո գործերը չենք քննադատում, անհիմն արտահայտություններ մի արա: Ուղղակի ասում ենք, որ "քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում այսպիսի, այնպիսի բաներ են գրված, ուրեմն չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը, իսկ նկարագրված գերբնական էակը միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստվածը չի":
Ուրիշ?



> Աստվածաշունչը կյանքի գիրքա ու ինչքան որ անցյալինա վերաբերվում նույնքան էլ ու դեռ ավելի ներկային ու ապագայինա վերաբերվում ու մենք որ ունենք արդեն աչքներիս առաջ *եգիպտացիների քանանացիների, բաբելոնացիների* ու ուրիշ շատ հին ազգերի օրինակը որոնք էսօր էլ չկան (ու իրանց համար ասվել եր նույն ձեր քննադատած գրքում որ չեն լինելու)  իսկ իրանց ժամանակակից ուրիշ ազգեր նույն հեաները, հայերը պարսիկները հույները  և ուրիշները կան, պիտի սրա մասին մտածեք որ չկրկնեք սխալները կորած ազգերի որովհետև էն ինչ-որ պատահում է մի ազգի հետ, նույն պատճառով  պատահում է նաև առանձին վերցրած մարդու հետ :


Հեքիաթ գունեղ երազներից  :Smile: 
Էդ ինչից իմացար, որ քանանցիները կամ եգիպտացիները վերացել են? կամ ով ասեց, որ քանանցի *ազգ* է եղել?
Հույներն ու հրեաները հայերի ժամանակակիցեը չեն, ավելի երիտասարդ ազգեր են  :Wink: 



> Աստված պատրաստ էր չկործանել Սոդոմն ու Գոմորը եթե էդ երկու քաղաքներում գոնե 10 արդար մարդ գտնվի, բայց փաստորեն էդքան էլ չգտնվեց, Եգիպտացիների վրա ցանկացած պատուհաս գալուց առաջ նրանց զգուշացվեց, ու իրանք ցանկացած պահի էլ կարային խուսափեին էդ պատուհասներից, նրանց առաջ անընդհատ դրվեց ընտրություն կյանքի ու մահվան միջև ու իրանք անընդհատ մինչև վերջ ընտրեցին մահը ու պատիժը. նույն ընտրության առաջ կանգնեցին նաև Նինվեի բնակիչները երբ Հովնան մարգարեն նրանց զգուշացրեց կորստի մասին ու այն ժամանակվա Նինվեի բնակիչները իրանց թագավորի հետ միասին ի տարբերություն եգիպտացիների լսեցին Աստծո պատգամաբերին հետ կանգնեցին իրանց սխալներից ու ապրեցին, այսինքն իրանք կանգնելով նույն ընտրության արաջ ընտրեցին կյանքը ոչ թէ մահը ու դա ավելի հաճելի եղավ Աստծո առաջ քան թէ կործանումը:


Փաստորեն Ամբողջ Սոդոմում ու Գոմորում մի 10 նորածին անմեղ երեխա չգտնվեց  :Think:  Է բա էլ ինչի էին վերացնում, հենա մի 2-3 տասնամյակից իրենք իրենց կվերանային?  :LOL: 
Եգիպտոսի ժողովրդին զգուշացրեց, թե փարավոնին? Ասենք Մեմֆիսից մի քանի հայուր կիլոմետր գյուղում ապրող գյուղացին ինչ պիտի աներ, որ խուսափեր? փարավոնին վախացներ, որ ժիդերին բաց թողնի?
Գոնե դու քո ասածներին հավատում ես?



> Էս Աշխարհը Աստծո ստեղծած աշխարհն է ու կարող է ապրել մենակ Աստծո օրենքներով  կամ Աստծո շնորհքով: Հրաժարվելով թէ մեկից թէ մյուսից՝ թէ մարդիկ ու թէ ազգերը իրանց մատնում են մահվան այսինքն Աստծո երեսից վտարման ու դա լինում է իրանց ընտրությունը ոչ թէ Աստծո ու մեզնից ամեն մեկն էլ պետքա մտածի մեր ընտրության մասին որովհետև նույն ընտրությունը որ դրված էր Եգիպտոսի առաջ, Նինվեի առաջ, փարավոնի առաջ Աբրահամի առաջ նույնն էլ դրվածա մեր ամեն մեկիս առաջ ինչը որ կնտրենք էն էլ կստանանք ու պետք չի մեր ընտրության համար մեղադրենք ուրիշի:


Էդ դու ես տենց ասում, թե էլի գրված է?  :Jpit: 



> Եթե ձեր համար Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքը չի ուրեմն գտեք ձեր համար ուրիշ խոսք կամ գիրք իսկ եթե ընդհանրապես չեք հավատում ոչ մի բանի դա էլա ձեր ընտրությունը, մենակ մնումա որ վաղը մյուս օրը ձեզ պատահածի համար մյուսները չմեղադրեն Աստծուն ինչպես *որ էսօր մեղադրում էն եգիպտացիների ու քանանացիների հետ պատահածի* համար:


Անհեթեթ միտք:
Ով է մեղադրում Աստծուն եգիիպտացիների համար???
Լրիվ հակառակը, ասում ենք, որ այդ պատահածներն ընդհանրապես Աստծո հետ կապ չունեն  :Wink: 



> «Ես ամբարշտի մեռնելը չեմ ուզում այլ ամբարշտի իր ճանապարհից դարձի գալն ու ապրելն եմ ուզում (Եզեկիէլ 18 գլուխ)»: Սա Աստծո խոսքնա ու վերաբերվում է բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր ժամանակներում : Իսկ թէ ինչ են ուզում մարդիկ էդ էլ արդեն ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի ու իրա ուզածի ու արածի համար ինքնա պատասխան տալիս:


Է հա պարզ է, մեռածներից խեր չկա, իսկ "դարձի եկածներին" կարելի է կթել ու շահագործել, ինչպես անում են արդեն հազարավոր տարիներ, բոլոր կրոնների "պահապանները": Ըստ էության քահանայական դասը ակնհայտ կրոնական պորտաբույծների հավաքածու է եղել:
Սակայն ներկա ժամանակներում` արդեն պորտաբույծ չեն: Ուղղակի բիզնեսմեն են, մարդուն տալիս են այն, ինչ ինքը ուզում է, փոխարենը վարձատրվում են իրենց աշխատանքի համար` ապրանք ու ծառայություն են մատուցում:

----------

Skeptic (20.12.2011), Tig (20.12.2011), Արէա (20.12.2011)

----------


## arm-81

> arm-81 ջան, նախ ամբողջ գրառումդ չկարողացա կարդալ...
> Երկրորդ, մենք, /քո նշած մենքին ինկատի ունեմ, որի մեջ ես էլ եմ մտնում/ Աստծո գործերը չենք քննարկում, այլ այն ինչը վերագրվել է Աստծուն ու ներկայացվել է որպես Աստծո գործ: Երրորդ, մարդ իրավասու է քննելու նաև Աստծո գործերը դրանք, հասկանալու համար: Այլապես անիմաստ կլիներ Աստծո կողմից մարդուն բանականություն տալը: Չորորդ, կոնկրետ իմ համար քո ասած հավիտենական կյանքը փուջ բան է, եթե ես այն չհասկանալով պիտի ապրեմ: Հինգերորդ, սրա մասին բազմիցս եմ ասել, ու մի անգամ էլ չեմ ալարի կրկնել հատուկ քո համար: Հավիտենական կյանքին արժանանալու համար չի, որ մարդ պիտի առաքինի ու ճիշտ կյանքով ապրի, այլ նրա համար, որ այդպես ճիշտ է, և որ ինքը կամենում է ճիշտ ապրել: Իսկ մնացած մասով անիմաստ եմ համարում որևէ բան ասել:


Ասելով  "մենք" ես նկատի ունեմ մարդկանց ովքեր հավատում են Աստծուն իսկ Աստվածաշունչն  ամբողջապես ընդունում են որպես Աստծո խոսք ու չեն կասկածում դրա վրա ու  եթե դու էլ էդ մենքի մեջ ես ուրեմն ես շատ ուրախ եմ, իսկ քննարկումները Աստծո խոսքն ավելի ճիշտ հասկանալու համար մենակ ողջունում եմ, ինչ վերաբերվում է ճիշտ և առաքինի կյանքով ապրելուն ապա  եթե էդ ճիշտն ու առաքինին Աստծո խոսքի վրա է հիմնված ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ չի ակնկալում հավիտենական կյանք ուրեմն նմանվում ե նրան որ դու ասես ես սիրում եմ աշխատել բայց չեմ սիրում վարձատրվել, ու եթե դու սիրում ես բարին ու ատում ես չարը ինչը նույնպես մտնում է էդ ճիշտ ու առաքինի ապրելու մեջ ուրեմն դու նաև պետք է որ սիրես կյանքը ու ատես մահը  ուրեմն կարիք էլ չկա որ դու ասես թէ ես ճիշտ եմ ապրում ոչ հավիտենական կյանքի համար,  որովհետև եթե դու էս կյանքում ուզում ես ապրել ճիշտ ապա դա արդեն հեշտ չի լինելու  դա  կարող է քեզ շատ դժվարությունների ու նույնիսկ մահվան առաջ կանգնեցնի ամեն վարկյան ու եթե դու ակնկալիք չունենաս հավիտենական կյանքի ուրեմն որնա լինելու քո անձնազոհության իմաստը, պարզապես մեռնելը? ինչի համար ու ում համար?

----------

հովարս (20.12.2011)

----------


## arm-81

> Լուրջ? Մենակ ասում ես, թե ապացույցներ էլ ունես? 
> 
> Մենք Աստծո գործերը չենք քննադատում, անհիմն արտահայտություններ մի արա: Ուղղակի ասում ենք, որ "քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում այսպիսի, այնպիսի բաներ են գրված, ուրեմն չի կարող լինել Աստծո խոսքը, իսկ նկարագրված գերբնական էակը միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստվածը չի":
> :


Իմ համար կա մենակ մի  Աստված՝  Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված Աստվածը որին դու ոնց որ հասկացա չես ընդունում որպես միակ ճշմարիտ Աստված: Էդ դեպքում կասես թէ ով ա քո իմացած աստվածը? որտեղից ու ումից կարանք իրա մասին իմանանք? Ինքն ինչա ասում ում միջոցովա ասում? իրա ուզածն ինչա?  Պատմի քո ճանաչած միակի ու ճշմարիտի մասին որ մենք էլ պատկերացում ունենանք թէ չէ դու մեր ընդունած Աստծո մասին էդքան բան գիտես իսկ օրինակ ես քո ճանաչած աստծո մասին ոչ մի բան չգիտեմ կասես ովա որտեղա?:

----------


## Freeman

> Ահա և վառ ապացույց


էդ 100 տոկոսն օգտագործելու ապացույցն էր, ոնց որ մյուս բոլոր մարդիկ:

----------


## Tig

Նախ շնորհակալություն մեկնաբանության համար: Լուրջ, նման մեկնաբանություններն են, որ հնարավորություն են տալիս արտահայտվել ու ասել սրտիս խոսքը:




> Ասելով  "մենք" ես նկատի ունեմ մարդկանց ովքեր հավատում են Աստծուն իսկ Աստվածաշունչն  ամբողջապես ընդունում են որպես Աստծո խոսք ու չեն կասկածում դրա վրա ու  *եթե դու էլ էդ մենքի մեջ ես ուրեմն ես շատ ուրախ եմ*,


Ուրախ եմ քեզ ուրախություն պատճառելու համար  :Wink: 




> .... ինչ վերաբերվում է ճիշտ և առաքինի կյանքով ապրելուն ապա  եթե էդ ճիշտն ու առաքինին Աստծո խոսքի վրա է հիմնված ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ չի ակնկալում հավիտենական կյանք ուրեմն նմանվում ե նրան որ դու ասես ես սիրում եմ աշխատել բայց չեմ սիրում վարձատրվել, ու եթե դու սիրում ես բարին ու ատում ես չարը ինչը նույնպես մտնում է էդ ճիշտ ու առաքինի ապրելու մեջ ուրեմն դու նաև պետք է որ սիրես կյանքը ու ատես մահը  ուրեմն կարիք էլ չկա որ դու ասես թէ ես ճիշտ եմ ապրում ոչ հավիտենական կյանքի համար,  որովհետև եթե դու էս կյանքում ուզում ես ապրել ճիշտ ապա դա արդեն հեշտ չի լինելու  դա  կարող է քեզ շատ դժվարությունների ու նույնիսկ մահվան առաջ կանգնեցնի ամեն վարկյան ու եթե դու ակնկալիք չունենաս հավիտենական կյանքի ուրեմն որնա լինելու քո անձնազոհության իմաստը, պարզապես մեռնելը? ինչի համար ու ում համար?


Ինչ վերաբերվում է, ճիշտ ու առաքինի ապրելու դիմաց վարձատրվելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ իմ համար վարձատրությունը հենց այն կյանքն է որով ապրում եմ: Ավելի ճիշտ այն, թե ինչ է տալիս ինձ այդ կյանքը զգացական, հուզական և իմաստական առումով: Կարդա ստորագրությունս  :Wink:  Իմ համար ճշմարիտը հասկանալուց մեծ արժեք չկա և եթե այս կյանքում ես գոնե մի փոքր կարողանամ ավելացնել իմ նախորդ կայնքերից կուտակած հասկացություններին ևս մեկ ճշմարտություն, ապա դա կլինի իմ համար ամենամեծ պարգևն ու վարձատրությունը, որի համար շնորհակալ կլինեմ Արարչից, ինձ կրկին ապրելու հնարավորություն տալու համար: Անձնազոհությունների իմաստն էլ հենց որևէ բան հասկանալու մեջ է:
Իսկ կյանքը ես շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մահը ատելու ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ այն իմ համար մի բանի ավարտ լինելուց բացի, նոր բանի սկիզբ է: Հենց դա է իմ համար հավիտենություն ասվածը: Իսկ ձեր նկարագրած հավիտենությունը իմ համար փուչ բան է:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Արէա (20.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Իմ համար կա մենակ մի  Աստված՝  Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված Աստվածը որին դու ոնց որ հասկացա չես ընդունում որպես միակ ճշմարիտ Աստված: Էդ դեպքում կասես թէ ով ա քո իմացած աստվածը? որտեղից ու ումից կարանք իրա մասին իմանանք? Ինքն ինչա ասում ում միջոցովա ասում? իրա ուզածն ինչա?  Պատմի քո ճանաչած միակի ու ճշմարիտի մասին որ մենք էլ պատկերացում ունենանք թէ չէ դու մեր ընդունած Աստծո մասին էդքան բան գիտես իսկ օրինակ ես քո ճանաչած աստծո մասին ոչ մի բան չգիտեմ կասես ովա որտեղա?:


Այդ Աստծուն կարող ես գտնել միայն քո մեջ նայելով, քո մեջ փնտրելով, ինքդ քեզ բացահայտելով... Քո բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները դու ունես քո մեջ, ուղակի պիտի կարողանաս ինքդ քեզ ուշադիր լսել...

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (22.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Արէա (20.12.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինքն ինչա ասում *ում միջոցովա ասում*? իրա ուզածն ինչա?


Քո միջոցով, եթե ուզես: Ուղղակի էն տարբերությամբ, որ քո միջոցով ասելու ա մենակ քեզ, ու քեզ չի ուղարկելու որ ինձ "դարձի" բերես, որովհետև դու (նաև Աբրահամը, նաև Իսահակը, նաև Հակոբն ու չգիտեմ ով), ոչ մի բանով ինձանից առավել չեք, ու ձեր վրա չի, որ հույս ա դնելու Աստված ինձ դարձի բերելու համար  :Wink:

----------

Tig (20.12.2011), Varzor (20.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ համար կա մենակ մի  Աստված՝  Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված Աստվածը որին դու ոնց որ հասկացա չես ընդունում որպես միակ ճշմարիտ Աստված: Էդ դեպքում կասես թէ ով ա քո իմացած աստվածը? որտեղից ու ումից կարանք իրա մասին իմանանք? Ինքն ինչա ասում ում միջոցովա ասում? իրա ուզածն ինչա?  Պատմի քո ճանաչած միակի ու ճշմարիտի մասին որ մենք էլ պատկերացում ունենանք թէ չէ դու մեր ընդունած Աստծո մասին էդքան բան գիտես իսկ օրինակ ես քո ճանաչած աստծո մասին ոչ մի բան չգիտեմ կասես ովա որտեղա?:


Ի իմացած աստվածը այդքան պրիմիտիվ չի, որ մարդ-մոծակների հետ խոսի կամ ինչ-որ նպատակներ բացահայտի: Տիեզերքի Արարչի համար առնվազն խեղկատակություն կլինի բան ու գործը թողած մարդուկների ետևից ընկնելը:
Նրա մասին իմանում ենք մեր շուրջը դիտելով` տիեզերքն ուսումնասիրելով: Ինչպես նաև զուտ մարդկային տրամաբանությամբ` ոչինչ պատահական չի լինում, իսկ մեր շուրջն ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ու մանրակրկիտ մտածված է:
Ցավում եմ, որ 21-րդ դարում ապրող մարդուն դեռ ինչ-որ մեկը պիտի ասի, կամ ինչ-որ մեկից պիտի իմանա Աստծո գոյության մասին:
Իսկ թե  Ով է, որտեղ է, դա արդեն անիմաստ ու աննպատակ հարցեր են, որոնց պատասխանները ոչ միայն հասու չեն մարդկային ուղեղին, այլև ուղղակի անիմաստ են:

Սկիզբը, Տիեզերքի շարժիչ ու կարգավորիչ ուժը գոյություն ունի ու այդ ուժը բանական է: Հակառակ դեքում տիեզերքը կլիներ անտրամաբանական ու քաոտիկ: Սա չհասկանալու համար պետք է կույր ու խուլ լինել, պետք է անգիտակից լինել: Ես ինչ մեղավոր եմ, որ մարդիկ անընդհատ ուզում են Աստծուն անձնավորել, օժտել մարդկային հատկանիշներով ու չափել մարդու տկար ուղեղին հասանելի չափանիշներով  :Pardon: 
Ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, որ մարդ արարածը ստեղծվե է անմիջականորեն Միակ և Սկզբնական Արարչի կողմից: Մարդուն կարող էին ստեղծել նաև Նրա կողմից ստեղծված այլ բանական արարածներ, որոնց մասին էլ հնարավոր է և նկարագրվում է աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններում, այդ թվում և Քրիստոնեությունում ու հուդայականությունում:
Պատահական չի, որ բոլոր "բազմաստված" հնագույն կրոններում Սկիզբն ու Հիմքը մեկն է` մեկ Արարիչն է, որից էլ սկիզբ են առել նույնիսկ հին աստվածները: Այդպես է թե բուդդայականությունում, թե հինդուիզմում, դե նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչում: Ուղղաիկ Աստծո արարած այլ բանական էակներին ոմանք կոչում են աստվածներ, ոմանք հրեշտակներ, ոգիներ և այլն:

----------

Tig (20.12.2011), Արէա (20.12.2011)

----------


## arm-81

> Ասելով  "մենք" ես նկատի ունեմ մարդկանց ովքեր հավատում են Աստծուն իսկ Աստվածաշունչն  ամբողջապես ընդունում են որպես Աստծո խոսք ու չեն կասկածում դրա վրա ու  եթե դու էլ էդ մենքի մեջ ես ուրեմն ես շատ ուրախ եմ,


Tig  ջան դու  մի կողմից չես հերքում իմ էս գրածները ինչը ես համարում եմ համաձայնության նշան, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ես բաներ որոնք մեղմ ասած հակասում են դրան... ի՞նչ  անցյալ կյանքերի մասինա խոսքը ու խի՞ ես դու պատասխանում էն մարդու փոխարեն որը չի ընդունում Աստվածաշունչը որպես Աստծո խոսք եթե դու ինքդ այն ընդունում ես? Կարելիա մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետացնես էս ամեն ինչը թէ չէ մի տեսակ լղոզված բանա ստացվում:

----------


## Tig

> Tig  ջան դու  մի կողմից չես հերքում իմ էս գրածները ինչը ես համարում եմ համաձայնության նշան, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ասում ես բաներ որոնք մեղմ ասած հակասում են դրան... ի՞նչ  անցյալ կյանքերի մասինա խոսքը ու խի՞ ես դու պատասխանում էն մարդու փոխարեն որը չի ընդունում Աստվածաշունչը որպես Աստծո խոսք եթե դու ինքդ այն ընդունում ես? Կարելիա մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետացնես էս ամեն ինչը թէ չէ մի տեսակ լղոզված բանա ստացվում:


Կներես Արմ ջան, ինձ թվաց պիտի որ պարզ լիներ, որ ես էլ չեմ ընդունում Աստվածաշունչը որպես արժանահավատ Աստծո խոսք: Հենց դրա համար էլ պատասխանեցի քո, ինձ չուղաված հարցին: Քանի որ չեմ կարծում, թե իրավասու չէի իմ կարծիքը հայտնել ինձ չուղված հարցի մասին:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է անցյալ կյանքերին, այո, ես ընդունում եմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը, այլապես մեկ կյանքի սահմաններում անհնար է, որ մարդ կիրառի այն պոտենցյանը, որ ունի իր մեջ և անհնար է զրոից /ինկատի ունեմ մեկ կյանքի արդյունքում/ ունենալ այդ պոտեցյանը... Մեկ կյանքը իմ աչքերում անմաստ բան է:

----------


## arm-81

> Ի իմացած աստվածը այդքան պրիմիտիվ չի, որ մարդ-մոծակների հետ խոսի կամ ինչ-որ նպատակներ բացահայտի: Տիեզերքի Արարչի համար առնվազն խեղկատակություն կլինի բան ու գործը թողած մարդուկների ետևից ընկնելը:
> Նրա մասին իմանում ենք մեր շուրջը դիտելով` տիեզերքն ուսումնասիրելով: Ինչպես նաև զուտ մարդկային տրամաբանությամբ` ոչինչ պատահական չի լինում, իսկ մեր շուրջն ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ու մանրակրկիտ մտածված է:
> Ցավում եմ, որ 21-րդ դարում ապրող մարդուն դեռ ինչ-որ մեկը պիտի ասի, կամ ինչ-որ մեկից պիտի իմանա Աստծո գոյության մասին:
> Իսկ թե  Ով է, որտեղ է, դա արդեն անիմաստ ու աննպատակ հարցեր են, որոնց պատասխանները ոչ միայն հասու չեն մարդկային ուղեղին, այլև ուղղակի անիմաստ են:
> 
> Սկիզբը, Տիեզերքի շարժիչ ու կարգավորիչ ուժը գոյություն ունի ու այդ ուժը բանական է: Հակառակ դեքում տիեզերքը կլիներ անտրամաբանական ու քաոտիկ: Սա չհասկանալու համար պետք է կույր ու խուլ լինել, պետք է անգիտակից լինել: Ես ինչ մեղավոր եմ, որ մարդիկ անընդհատ ուզում են Աստծուն անձնավորել, օժտել մարդկային հատկանիշներով ու չափել մարդու տկար ուղեղին հասանելի չափանիշներով 
> Ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, որ մարդ արարածը ստեղծվե է անմիջականորեն Միակ և Սկզբնական Արարչի կողմից: Մարդուն կարող էին ստեղծել նաև Նրա կողմից ստեղծված այլ բանական արարածներ, որոնց մասին էլ հնարավոր է և նկարագրվում է աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններում, այդ թվում և Քրիստոնեությունում ու հուդայականությունում:
> Պատահական չի, որ բոլոր "բազմաստված" հնագույն կրոններում Սկիզբն ու Հիմքը մեկն է` մեկ Արարիչն է, որից էլ սկիզբ են առել նույնիսկ հին աստվածները: Այդպես է թե բուդդայականությունում, թե հինդուիզմում, դե նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչում: Ուղղաիկ Աստծո արարած այլ բանական էակներին ոմանք կոչում են աստվածներ, ոմանք հրեշտակներ, ոգիներ և այլն:


Դե քանի որ դու քեզ թույլ տվեցիր որակավորել իմ Աստծուն որպես  "պրիմիտիվ"  ես էլ ինձ թուլ կտամ իմ կարծիքը հայտնելու քո "աստծո" մասին : Քո աստվածը գոյություն ունի մենակ քո ենթադրությունների ու տրամաբանությունների մեջ ուրիշ խոսքով ասած իրան դու ես ստեղծել քո համար , երբ որ դու քնում ես ինքն էլա քնում, երբ որ զարթնում ես ինքնելա քո հետ զարթնում, ինքը կա քանի դեռ դու կաս ու միանգամից կվերանա հենց որ դու էլ չես լինի, բայց ես ցանկանում եմ որ դու շատ ավելի երկար-երկար ապրես քան թէ էդ քո աստվածը ու էդ ընթացքում ճանաչես  Իսկական Միակ Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն՝ Տիեզերքի Արարչին որի համար մարդիկ  շատ ավելին են  քան դու ես հիմա կարծում ու էդ մարդկանց փրկելու համար Նա նույնիսկ իր Որդու կյանքը չխնայեց: Առանց էտ էլ  կյաքը կարճ է ճշմարիտ Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար որ մի հատ էլ մեր երևակայությունների մեջ ուրիշին հորիենք:

----------

հովարս (20.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հարգելի Հովարս ես աթեիստ չեմ, եթե չլիներ Աստված, չէր լինի հոգևոր արժեքներ:
> Իմ ասածը պարզապես ուղղված է հին կտակարանի աստծու ոչ հոգևոր լինելուն: Ուշադիր հետևեք դեպքերին և դուք էլ կհամոզվեք, որ ներկայացված է դաժան, նախանձախնդիր, նյութապաշտ էություն:
> Ես նույնը չեմ կարող ասել նոր կակարանի մասին:


Երբ կգա դատաստանի օրը, այն ժամանակ կհասկանաս որ թե Հին և թե Նոր Կտակարաններում խոսվում է նույն Աստծու մասին, բայց արդեն ուշ կլինի: Եթե դու ուշադիր հետևես իրադարձություններին , գուցե տեսնես մարգարեությունների կատարումը

----------

eduard30 (21.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մինա ջան, աչքդ լավ չի տեսնում :Shok:

----------


## հովարս

> Դե ասենք իմ ու ընկերոջս մոտ կա մի գաղտնի կոդ, որտեղ 7 x 7=47:
> Իսկ որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ` 2 x 2=5
> Եթե սա քեզ համար անհասկանալի է կամ անընդունելի, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սխալ է 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Եղբայր, գիտես, որ քո տեսակետը հարգում եմ ու երբեք քեզ բան չեմ ուզել ապացուցել: Դու էլ նույն կերպ վարվիր իմ հանդեպ


Ես էլ քեզ եմ հարգում, բայց էստեղ խոսքը իմ ու քո մասին չի

----------

Varzor (21.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> կոնկրետ իմ համար քո ասած հավիտենական կյանքը փուջ բան է, եթե ես այն *չհասկանալով* պիտի ապրեմ:


Երկնքի արքայությունից դուրս ապրելով չես կարող հասկանալ նրա ներսը




> Հինգերորդ, սրա մասին բազմիցս եմ ասել, ու մի անգամ էլ չեմ ալարի կրկնել հատուկ քո համար: Հավիտենական կյանքին արժանանալու համար չի, որ մարդ պիտի առաքինի ու ճիշտ կյանքով ապրի, այլ նրա համար,* որ այդպես ճիշտ է*, և որ ինքը կամենում է ճիշտ ապրել: Իսկ մնացած մասով անիմաստ եմ համարում որևէ բան ասել:


Եթե այդպես է ճիշտը, ապա մարդը ինչի՞ չի ապրում այդպես

----------

eduard30 (21.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Երբ կգա դատաստանի օրը, այն ժամանակ կհասկանաս որ թե Հին և թե Նոր Կտակարաններում խոսվում է նույն Աստծու մասին, բայց արդեն ուշ կլինի: Եթե դու ուշադիր հետևես իրադարձություններին , գուցե տեսնես մարգարեությունների կատարումը


  Այսինքն եթե ես գտնում եմ, որ հին կտակարանում ներկայացվաք է դաժան, եսասեր, բազմաթիվ սպանությունների դրդաք հրեանների աստվածը ոչ մի կապ չունի Նոր կտակարանի Աստծու հետ, ուրեմն ես փրկության հույսեր չփափագեմ :Smile:  
  Դուք երևի չեք ուզում հասկանաք, որ նույն «աստծո» «ընտրյալ» ժողովուրդը՝ հրեաները դավանում են նույն ասծուն, որը նկարագրված է հին կտակարանում: Հասկանալու համար խորհուրդ կտաի կարդալ հրեաների սուրբ գիրքը՝ թալմուդը:
  Հուսով եմ, գիրք կարդալու համար աստված չի պատժի :Smile:

----------

Tig (21.12.2011), Varzor (21.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե քանի որ դու քեզ թույլ տվեցիր որակավորել իմ Աստծուն որպես  "պրիմիտիվ"  ես էլ ինձ թուլ կտամ իմ կարծիքը հայտնելու քո "աստծո" մասին : Քո աստվածը գոյություն ունի մենակ քո ենթադրությունների ու տրամաբանությունների մեջ ուրիշ խոսքով ասած իրան դու ես ստեղծել քո համար , երբ որ դու քնում ես ինքն էլա քնում, երբ որ զարթնում ես ինքնելա քո հետ զարթնում, ինքը կա քանի դեռ դու կաս ու միանգամից կվերանա հենց որ դու էլ չես լինի, բայց ես ցանկանում եմ որ դու շատ ավելի երկար-երկար ապրես քան թէ էդ քո աստվածը ու էդ ընթացքում ճանաչես  Իսկական Միակ Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն՝ Տիեզերքի Արարչին որի համար մարդիկ  շատ ավելին են  քան դու ես հիմա կարծում ու էդ մարդկանց փրկելու համար Նա նույնիսկ իր Որդու կյանքը չխնայեց: Առանց էտ էլ  կյաքը կարճ է ճշմարիտ Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար որ մի հատ էլ մեր երևակայությունների մեջ ուրիշին հորիենք:


Անիմաստ տեղը չեմ ուզում ժամանակ վատնել ու շարունակել անպտուղ մտքերի փոխանակումը:

----------

Արէա (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Երկնքի արքայությունից դուրս ապրելով չես կարող հասկանալ նրա ներսը


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո գրածի իմ գրածի հետ... Միայն այն, որ իմ գրածում էլ, քո գրածում էլ "ապրել" բառը կա՞... :Think: 




> Եթե այդպես է ճիշտը, ապա մարդը ինչի՞ չի ապրում այդպես


Կրկին իմ գրվածի հետ կապ չունեցող հարց: Բայց մի կերպ պատասխանեմ:
Որովհետև այն մարդը, որը դեռ "սխալ" է ապրում, դեռ չի ընկալում, "ճշտի" ճշմարտացիությունը, և դեռ չի հավատում այդ "ճշմարիտին":
Չակերտները դրել եմ նրա համար, քանի որ "սխալ" և "ճիշտ" հասկացությունները հարաբերական են, և մարդու մտածողությոն զարգացման կամ դեգրադացմեն հետ կապված փոփոխական են:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Արէա (21.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> _«Որովհետև Աստված Հակոբի Աստվածն էր որին վերանվանեց Իսրայել»:_


ՈՒշադրություն.
Երևի կրկնված կլինեմ , բայց պարտավոր եմ նորից հիշեցնել մի հանգամանքի մասին , այն , որ մեր կարդացած ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը արտագրված թարգմանություն է հետևաբար մեկ այլ լեզվից  , ոչ հմուտ թարգմանչի մոտ , կարող են լինել ոչ միտումնավոր խաղտումներ , հետևաբար եթե գրված է « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ հակոբի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է » սա ոչ թէ պատք է հասկանալ , որ «  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ պատկանում է հակոբին »  այլ պետք է հասկանալ այսպես  « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է որին հակոբը երկրպագում է  » այլապես անհեթեթություն կլինի մտածել , որ յուրաքանչյուր Հակոբ կամ Կիրակոս ունեն իրենց սեփական ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը :

----------


## Tig

> ՈՒշադրություն.
> Երևի կրկնված կլինեմ , բայց պարտավոր եմ նորից հիշեցնել մի հանգամանքի մասին , այն , որ մեր կարդացած ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը արտագրված թարգմանություն է հետևաբար մեկ այլ լեզվից  , ոչ հմուտ թարգմանչի մոտ , կարող են լինել ոչ միտումնավոր խաղտումներ , հետևաբար եթե գրված է « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ հակոբի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է » սա ոչ թէ պատք է հասկանալ , որ «  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ պատկանում է հակոբին »  այլ պետք է հասկանալ այսպես  « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է որին հակոբը երկրպագում է  » այլապես անհեթեթություն կլինի մտածել , որ յուրաքանչյուր Հակոբ կամ Կիրակոս ունեն իրենց սեփական ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը :


Բա մինչև հիմա ինչո՞ւ չեն շտկվել կամ շտկվում այդ ՍԽԱԼՆԵՐԸ:
Նույն բանն էլ Հովարսն է ասում: Մինչև հիմա ես գիտեի, թե "իսրաել" նշանակում է աստծո հետ մարտընչող, բայց դու արի ու տես, որ ըստ Հովարսի այն նշանակում է մաքուր սիրտ ունեցող մարդ... Ում ոնց ձեռք է տալիս նենց էլ թարկմանում է, կամ որ ավելի վատ է՝ նենց էլ հասկանում է: Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչո՞ւ եք կասկածում աստվածաշնչի արժանահավատության մեջ...

----------


## Hayazn

> Բա մինչև հիմա ինչո՞ւ չեն շտկվել կամ շտկվում այդ ՍԽԱԼՆԵՐԸ:
> Նույն բանն էլ Հովարսն է ասում: Մինչև հիմա ես գիտեի, թե "իսրաել" նշանակում է աստծո հետ մարտընչող, բայց դու արի ու տես, որ ըստ Հովարսի այն նշանակում է մաքուր սիրտ ունեցող մարդ... Ում ոնց ձեռք է տալիս նենց էլ թարկմանում է, կամ որ ավելի վատ է՝ նենց էլ հասկանում է: Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչո՞ւ եք կասկածում աստվածաշնչի արժանահավատության մեջ...


Անկախ այն բանից , թէ ինչ է գրված , մարդկանց միշտ էլ կհաջողվի « թառսի քաշել » , բայց ամեն ինչ կախված է այն բանից թե դու ինչ միտումով էս մոտենում հարցին :
 « Շատ պրպտելու դեպքում , ձվի մեջ էլ հնարավոր է մազ գտնել : »
Դրա համար հարկավոր է ունենալ սեփական սկզբունքներ :
Եթե դու Հայ Քրիստոնեա էս և մկրտված էս Հայ առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու ծեսով , ապա քո սկզբունքը պետք է լինի մեր եկեղեցու հավատամքը :
ԱՀԱ  ԱՅՆ » .
«Հաւատամք ի մի Աստուած՝ ի Հայրն ամենակալ, յարարիչն երկնի և երկրի, երևելեաց և աներևութից: Եւ ի մի Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս՝ յՈրդին Աստուծոյ, ծնեալն յԱստուծոյ Հօրէ՝ միածին, այսինքն՝ յէութիւնէ Հօր։ Աստուած յԱստուծոյ, լոյս ի լուսոյ, Աստուած ճշմարիտ յԱստուծոյ ճշմարտէ՝ ծնունդ և ոչ արարած։ Նոյն ինքն ի բնութենէ Հօր, որով ամենայն ինչ եղեւ յերկինս և ի վերայ երկրի, երևելիք և աներևոյթք: Որ յաղագս մեր՝ մարդկան և վասն մերոյ փրկութեան իջեալ ի յերկնից՝ մարմնացաւ, մարդացաւ՝ ծնաւ կատարելապէս ի Մարիամայ սրբոյ կուսէն Հոգւովն Սրբով: Որով էառ մարմին, հոգի և միտ, և զամենայն, որ ինչ է ի մարդ՝ ճշմարտապէս և ոչ կարծեօք: Չարչարեալ, խաչեալ, թաղեալ, յերրորդ ավուր յարուցեալ, ելեալ ի յերկինս նովին մարմնովն նստաւ ընդ աջմէ Հօր: Գալոց է նովին մարմնովն և փառօք Հօր ի դատել զկենդանիս և զմեռեալս, որոյ թագաւորութեանն ոչ գոյ վախճան: Հաւատամք և ի Սուրբ Հոգին յանեղն և ի կատարեալն. որ խօսեցաւ յօրէնս և ի մարգարէս և յաւետարանս: Որ էջն ի Յորդանան, քարոզեաց զառաքեալսն և բնակեցաւ ի սուրբսն: Հաւատամք և ի միմիայն յընդհանրական և յառաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մկրտութիւն, յապաշխարութիւն, ի քաւութիւն և ի թողութիւն մեղաց, ի յարութիւնն մեռելոց, ի դատաստանն յաւիտենից հոգւոց և մարմնոց, յարքայութիւնն երկնից և ի կեանսն յաւիտենականս»:

----------

Varzor (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Անկախ այն բանից , թէ ինչ է գրված , մարդկանց միշտ էլ կհաջողվի « թառսի քաշել » , բայց ամեն ինչ կախված է այն բանից թե դու ինչ միտումով էս մոտենում հարցին :
>  « Շատ պրպտելու դեպքում , ձվի մեջ էլ հնարավոր է մազ գտնել : »
> Դրա համար հարկավոր է ունենալ սեփական սկզբունքներ :
> Եթե դու Հայ Քրիստոնեա էս և մկրտված էս Հայ առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու ծեսով , ապա քո սկզբունքը պետք է լինի մեր եկեղեցու հավատամքը :
> ԱՀԱ  ԱՅՆ » .
> «Հաւատամք ի մի Աստուած՝ ի Հայրն ամենակալ, յարարիչն երկնի և երկրի, երևելեաց և աներևութից: Եւ ի մի Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս՝ յՈրդին Աստուծոյ, ծնեալն յԱստուծոյ Հօրէ՝ միածին, այսինքն՝ յէութիւնէ Հօր։ Աստուած յԱստուծոյ, լոյս ի լուսոյ, Աստուած ճշմարիտ յԱստուծոյ ճշմարտէ՝ ծնունդ և ոչ արարած։ Նոյն ինքն ի բնութենէ Հօր, որով ամենայն ինչ եղեւ յերկինս և ի վերայ երկրի, երևելիք և աներևոյթք: Որ յաղագս մեր՝ մարդկան և վասն մերոյ փրկութեան իջեալ ի յերկնից՝ մարմնացաւ, մարդացաւ՝ ծնաւ կատարելապէս ի Մարիամայ սրբոյ կուսէն Հոգւովն Սրբով: Որով էառ մարմին, հոգի և միտ, և զամենայն, որ ինչ է ի մարդ՝ ճշմարտապէս և ոչ կարծեօք: Չարչարեալ, խաչեալ, թաղեալ, յերրորդ ավուր յարուցեալ, ելեալ ի յերկինս նովին մարմնովն նստաւ ընդ աջմէ Հօր: Գալոց է նովին մարմնովն և փառօք Հօր ի դատել զկենդանիս և զմեռեալս, որոյ թագաւորութեանն ոչ գոյ վախճան: Հաւատամք և ի Սուրբ Հոգին յանեղն և ի կատարեալն. որ խօսեցաւ յօրէնս և ի մարգարէս և յաւետարանս: Որ էջն ի Յորդանան, քարոզեաց զառաքեալսն և բնակեցաւ ի սուրբսն: Հաւատամք և ի միմիայն յընդհանրական և յառաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մկրտութիւն, յապաշխարութիւն, ի քաւութիւն և ի թողութիւն մեղաց, ի յարութիւնն մեռելոց, ի դատաստանն յաւիտենից հոգւոց և մարմնոց, յարքայութիւնն երկնից և ի կեանսն յաւիտենականս»:


Պարզ ու հասարակ մտքերի վերլուծությունը, ինչպես վերը նկարագրված մտքերն են՝ ձվի մեջ մազ փնտրել ու գտնելու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն:
Ես ինքս մկրտված եմ առաքելական եկեղեղու կանոնակորգով, բայց դա չի խանգարում ինձ մտածել ու հարցեր տալ այն ամենի վերաբերյալ ինչը ինձ համար պարզ չի կամ ընդունելի չի, նույնիսկ Աստծուն վերաբերվող թեմաներում:

հ.գ. ու ամենահետաքրքիրը գիտե՞ս որն է, որ ես քեզ պարզ հարց եմ տալիս, թե ինչո՞ւ սխալը ուղղված չի, ու դու ինձ պատասխանում ես ինչոր մկրտության մասին խոսելով ու ձվի մեջ մազ փնտրելու առակն ես պատմում...

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Varzor (21.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ՈՒշադրություն.
> Երևի կրկնված կլինեմ , բայց պարտավոր եմ նորից հիշեցնել մի հանգամանքի մասին , այն , որ մեր կարդացած ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը արտագրված թարգմանություն է հետևաբար մեկ այլ լեզվից  , ոչ հմուտ թարգմանչի մոտ , կարող են լինել ոչ միտումնավոր խաղտումներ , հետևաբար եթե գրված է « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ հակոբի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է » սա ոչ թէ պատք է հասկանալ , որ «  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ պատկանում է հակոբին »  այլ պետք է հասկանալ այսպես  « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է որին հակոբը երկրպագում է  » այլապես անհեթեթություն կլինի մտածել , որ յուրաքանչյուր Հակոբ կամ Կիրակոս ունեն իրենց սեփական ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը :


Բայց հենց տենց էլ հասկանում ենք` այն աստվածը, որին երկրպագում էր Հակոբը: Ու այստեղից կարելի է ենթաադրել, որ տարբեր մարդիկ կարող էին տարբեր աստվածների երկրպագել և այդպես էլ եղել է: Ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ "Հակոբն" այնքան շուստրի և ուժեղ էր, որ իր աստծո դավանանքը փաթաթեց միլիարդավոր մարդկանց վզին  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Tig (21.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Բա մինչև հիմա ինչո՞ւ չեն շտկվել կամ շտկվում այդ ՍԽԱԼՆԵՐԸ:
> Նույն բանն էլ Հովարսն է ասում: Մինչև հիմա ես գիտեի, թե "իսրաել" նշանակում է աստծո հետ մարտընչող, բայց դու արի ու տես, որ ըստ Հովարսի այն նշանակում է մաքուր սիրտ ունեցող մարդ... Ում ոնց ձեռք է տալիս նենց էլ թարկմանում է, կամ որ ավելի վատ է՝ նենց էլ հասկանում է: Հետո էլ ասում են՝ ինչո՞ւ եք կասկածում աստվածաշնչի արժանահավատության մեջ...


ԱԽԱԼ ուղղելլու համար նախ պետք է դասակարգել, թե որն է ճիշտ, իսկ որը սխալ: Իսկ այդպիսի բան անելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ ոչ միայն բնօրինակները, այլև 2000 տարի առաջվա բնօրինակը ճիշտ կարդացող և թարգմանող մարդ: Բնական է, որ երկուսն էլ չկան: Ու սա ավելի վատ է:
Եթե մարդ ընդունում է, որ Աստվածաշնչում կարող են լինել թերացումներ և վրիպումներ, նշանակում է այդ դասակարգման տակ կարող են ընկնել Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած հատվածներ կամ նույնիսկ ամբողջությամբ: Ավելի մեղմ մոտեցումով առանձին մտքեր և իրավիճակներ: Սակայն միթե կասկածի չափը բան է փոխում? կասկածելով 1 նախադասության իսկության վրա արդեն իսկ կասկածում են Աստվածաշնչի Աստծո խոսք լինելու մեջ:

----------

Tig (21.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> ԱԽԱԼ ուղղելլու համար նախ պետք է դասակարգել, թե որն է ճիշտ, իսկ որը սխալ: Իսկ այդպիսի բան անելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ ոչ միայն բնօրինակները, այլև 2000 տարի առաջվա բնօրինակը ճիշտ կարդացող և թարգմանող մարդ: Բնական է, որ երկուսն էլ չկան: Ու սա ավելի վատ է:
> Եթե մարդ ընդունում է, որ Աստվածաշնչում կարող են լինել թերացումներ և վրիպումներ, նշանակում է այդ դասակարգման տակ կարող են ընկնել Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած հատվածներ կամ նույնիսկ ամբողջությամբ: Ավելի մեղմ մոտեցումով առանձին մտքեր և իրավիճակներ: Սակայն միթե կասկածի չափը բան է փոխում? կասկածելով 1 նախադասության իսկության վրա արդեն իսկ կասկածում են Աստվածաշնչի Աստծո խոսք լինելու մեջ:


Այստեղից էլ մի շատ պարզ հետևություն՝ "Աստվածաշունը Աստծո խոսք չի": Համենայն դեպս այն Աստծո, որին համարում ենք ամենայն տիեզերքի և ամեն ինչի Արարիչ:

----------

Varzor (21.12.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> «Հաւատամք ի մի Աստուած՝ ի Հայրն ամենակալ, յարարիչն երկնի և երկրի, երևելեաց և աներևութից: Եւ ի մի Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս՝ յՈրդին Աստուծոյ, ծնեալն յԱստուծոյ Հօրէ՝ միածին, այսինքն՝ յէութիւնէ Հօր։ Աստուած յԱստուծոյ, լոյս ի լուսոյ, Աստուած ճշմարիտ յԱստուծոյ ճշմարտէ՝ ծնունդ և ոչ արարած։ Նոյն ինքն ի բնութենէ Հօր, որով ամենայն ինչ եղեւ յերկինս և ի վերայ երկրի, երևելիք և աներևոյթք: Որ յաղագս մեր՝ մարդկան և վասն մերոյ փրկութեան իջեալ ի յերկնից՝ մարմնացաւ, մարդացաւ՝ ծնաւ կատարելապէս ի Մարիամայ սրբոյ կուսէն Հոգւովն Սրբով: Որով էառ մարմին, հոգի և միտ, և զամենայն, որ ինչ է ի մարդ՝ ճշմարտապէս և ոչ կարծեօք: Չարչարեալ, խաչեալ, թաղեալ, յերրորդ ավուր յարուցեալ, ելեալ ի յերկինս նովին մարմնովն նստաւ ընդ աջմէ Հօր: Գալոց է նովին մարմնովն և փառօք Հօր ի դատել զկենդանիս և զմեռեալս, որոյ թագաւորութեանն ոչ գոյ վախճան: Հաւատամք և ի Սուրբ Հոգին յանեղն և ի կատարեալն. որ խօսեցաւ յօրէնս և ի մարգարէս և յաւետարանս: Որ էջն ի Յորդանան, քարոզեաց զառաքեալսն և բնակեցաւ ի սուրբսն: Հաւատամք և ի միմիայն յընդհանրական և յառաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի, ի մկրտութիւն, յապաշխարութիւն, ի քաւութիւն և ի թողութիւն մեղաց, ի յարութիւնն մեռելոց, ի դատաստանն յաւիտենից հոգւոց և մարմնոց, յարքայութիւնն երկնից և ի կեանսն յաւիտենականս»:


Էս ինչ քաղցր լեզու ա մեր գրաբարը  :Love: 

Կներեք օֆֆթոփի համար  :Blush:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Tig

> ՈՒշադրություն.
> Երևի կրկնված կլինեմ , բայց պարտավոր եմ նորից հիշեցնել մի հանգամանքի մասին , այն , որ մեր կարդացած ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը արտագրված թարգմանություն է հետևաբար մեկ այլ լեզվից  , ոչ հմուտ թարգմանչի մոտ , կարող են լինել ոչ միտումնավոր խաղտումներ , հետևաբար եթե գրված է « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ հակոբի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է » սա ոչ թէ պատք է հասկանալ , որ «  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ պատկանում է հակոբին »  այլ պետք է հասկանալ այսպես  « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է որին հակոբը երկրպագում է  » այլապես անհեթեթություն կլինի մտածել , որ յուրաքանչյուր Հակոբ կամ Կիրակոս ունեն իրենց սեփական ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը :


Ի դեպ, հենց այս տարամաբանությամբ էլ առաջնորդվել են արաբները: Այսինքն որպիսի խուսափեն թարկմանության հետևանքով առաջացող սխալներից, արգելել են Ղուրանի թարկմանությունը, եղած թարկմանություններն էլ չեն համարվում արժանահավատ: Դա էլ իր հերթին մեծ ազդեցություն է թողել մուսուլմանական աշխարհի վրա և նրանց մեջ մտցրել ու տարածել է արաբական մշակույթը:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (21.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, հենց այս տարամաբանությամբ էլ առաջնորդվել են արաբները: Այսինքն որպիսի խուսափեն թարկմանության հետևանքով առաջացող սխալներից, արգելել են Ղուրանի թարկմանությունը, եղած թարկմանություններն էլ չեն համարվում արժանահավատ: Դա էլ իր հերթին մեծ ազդեցություն է թողել մուսուլմանական աշխարհի վրա և նրանց մեջ մտցրել ու տարածել է արաբական մշակույթը:


Դրա համար էլ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին էլ չէր ընդունում թարգմանությունները ու լատիներենից այնկողմ բան պրիզնատ չէր գալիս:
Բայց հիմա արդեն թարգմանված են թե Ղուրանը և թե Աստվածաշունչը բազմաթիվ լեզուներով:

Կոնկրետ ինձ համար Աստվածաշունչը երբեք չի եղել ու չի լինի Աստծո խոսք: Սակայն այն պարունակում է բազմաթիվ ճշմարտություններ ու մեծ գիտություն: Ուղղակի որոշակի հատվածներ ակնհայտ ջհուդամետ են ու այդ ջհուդամետության երակը անցնում է ամբողջ սյուժեի միջով: Նույնիսկ Նոր կտակարանն է դրսևորում ջհուդամետության տարրեր:

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Tig (21.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո գրածի իմ գրածի հետ... Միայն այն, որ իմ գրածում էլ, քո գրածում էլ "ապրել" բառը կա՞...
> 
> Կրկին իմ գրվածի հետ կապ չունեցող հարց:


Երկու դեպքերում էլ շատ սերտ և անմիջական կապ ունեն, բայց դե ....... :Bye:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ՈՒշադրություն.
> Երևի կրկնված կլինեմ , բայց պարտավոր եմ նորից հիշեցնել մի հանգամանքի մասին , այն , որ մեր կարդացած ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը արտագրված թարգմանություն է հետևաբար մեկ այլ լեզվից  , ոչ հմուտ թարգմանչի մոտ , կարող են լինել ոչ միտումնավոր խաղտումներ , հետևաբար եթե գրված է « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ հակոբի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է » սա ոչ թէ պատք է հասկանալ , որ «  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ պատկանում է հակոբին »  այլ պետք է հասկանալ այսպես  « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ այն ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ն է որին հակոբը երկրպագում է  » այլապես անհեթեթություն կլինի մտածել , որ յուրաքանչյուր Հակոբ կամ Կիրակոս ունեն իրենց սեփական ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը :


Կարիք չկա ինձ հիշեցնելու թե որը որից հետո է ես դա լավ գիտեմ և ամենակարևորը հասկացողը կհասկանա իսկ չհասկացող երբեք չի հասկանա ինչքան էլ ստեղ փորձես դա աանել: Ես ինքս կարիք չունեմ այստեղ մարդկանց որևէ բան ապացուցելու քանի որ եթե Աստված ինքը կամենա դա կբացվի տվյալ մարդու մեջ: Եվ եթե նկատել ես շատ անհիմն հարցերի ու անկապ երկխոսություների ես չեմ էլ պատասխանում քանի որ միևնույն է նրանք անհասանելի են տվյալ մարդկանց համար ինչքան էլ ես փորձեմ կոկորդս ճղել: 
Լավ անցնենք բուն թեմային:
Աստվածաշնչի մեջ «Հակոբի Աստված» ասածը նա է որ Աստված Աբրահամին խոստացավ որ իրենից մեծ ազգ է ստեղծելու որոնք կլինեն «խոստումի որդիներ» և որոնց թիվը կլինի երկնքի աստղերից շատ և այդ թվում են թե Իսահակը թե Հակոբը և Հիւսուս Քրիստոսը որը ըստ Մատթեոսի ազգաբանության Հակոբի որդի Հուդայի ցեղից է և ինչու ոչ նաև մենք Աստծուն հավատացող ժողովուրդս: Խոստումի որդիներ նրանք են որոնք հավատում են որ այն նույն Աստված որը կանչեց Աբրահամին, Իսահակին և Հակոբին այդ նույն Աստված նաև ուղարկեց Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Աբրահամը հրեա չէր այլ Ասորի կամ որևէ մի ուրիշ ազգ և նրանից ծնված Իսահակը խոստումի զավակ էր որին Աստված էր խոստացել Աբրահամին իսկ Իսահակից ծնված Հակոբն ու Եսավը բնականաբար հրեաներ չէին կարող լինել թեպետ Աստված Հակոբի անունը փոխեց և վերանվանեց Իսրայել:

----------

հովարս (23.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ... և *Հիւսուս Քրիստոսը որը ըստ Մատթեոսի ազգաբանության Հակոբի որդի Հուդայի ցեղից է և ինչու ոչ նաև մենք Աստծուն հավատացող ժողովուրդս*: Խոստումի որդիներ նրանք են որոնք հավատում են որ այն նույն Աստված որը կանչեց Աբրահամին, Իսահակին և Հակոբին այդ նույն Աստված նաև ուղարկեց Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Աբրահամը հրեա չէր այլ Ասորի կամ որևէ մի ուրիշ ազգ և նրանից ծնված Իսահակը խոստումի զավակ էր որին Աստված էր խոստացել Աբրահամին իսկ Իսահակից ծնված Հակոբն ու Եսավը բնականաբար հրեաներ չէին կարող լինել թեպետ Աստված Հակոբի անունը փոխեց և վերանվանեց Իսրայել:


Այ ստեղ մի հատ մեծ ՔՈՒԱՆՇ!!!
Նախ Հիսուսի ծագումը Հուդայի ցեղից տանելը ուղղակի անհիմն դեբիլություն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ գիտի, որ մայրական գծով ցեղ չեն տանում` անիմաստ է ու անհիմն-անաորոշելի: Սա ունի շատ պարզ և բնական պատճառ` միանշանակ ժառանգականություն կարելի է որոշել միմիայն Y քրոմոսոմի միջոցով, որը փոխանցվում է միայն հորից որդուն!!!
Էդ ինչ հիմարություն է? Հայերը Հակոբի որդի հուդայի ցեղից են???  :Shok:  Սենց աբսուրդ վաղուց չէի լսել  :LOL: 
Աբրահամ-ասորի  :LOL:  Աստվածաշնչում Աբրահամի ազգության վերաբերյալ ոչ մի տեղեկություն չկա` թափառական ու քոչվոր մարդ էր, իր տոհմով (ազգով) քոչում էր այնտեղ, ու հաց կար ու հնարավորություններ:
Ինչից ես ենթադրել, որ Աբրահամը, Իսահակն ու Հակոբը հրենաեր չէին? Այն, որ Հակոբը կոչվեց Իսրայել` դա կա ու դրանից հետո Հակոբի ժողովուրդը կոչվեց Իսրայելի ժողովուրդ: Իսկ թե ինչպես էին մինչ այդ որպես ազգ իրենք իրենց կոչում Աբրահամն ու իր ճուտիկները, ապա այդ մասին Աստվածաշունչը "համեստորեն" լռում է: Աբրահամը ժողովուրդների հայրն էր, սակայն մինչ Աբրահամը արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեին բազմաթիվ ժողովուրդներ, ընդ որում Աբրահամից ոչ պակաս աստվածապաշտ ու մոնոթեիստ` Աստվածաշնչում այդ մասին հիշատակություններ կան: Իսկ Իսահակի ու Իսմայիլի (ըստ Ղուրանի նրան էր Իբրահիմը զոհաբերում աստծուն, ոչ թե Իսահակին) որդիների (հրեաներ և արաբներ) միջև մինչև հիմա անհաշտություն է: Նույնիսկ կարծեմ Մուհամեդի մարգարեութուններից մեկն է, որ ինչև չվերացնեն Իսահակի որդիներին, Աստծո արքայությունը չի գա (բայց սա կարծեմ իսլամի կոնկրետ ուղղություններից մեկի գաղափարն է):
Բայց որ Աբրահամի հայրենիքն էլ ՄԻջագետքն է` Աստվաշածնչում դա էլ է գրված: Նույնիսկ դրա հետ են կապում նաև "իվրի"` еврей ազգանվանումը, որը հենց եբրայերեն բառացի նշանակում է "եկվոր"

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Freeman (22.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Skeptic (22.12.2011), Tig (22.12.2011), VisTolog (22.12.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Այ ստեղ մի հատ մեծ ՔՈՒԱՆՇ!!!
> Նախ Հիսուսի ծագումը Հուդայի ցեղից տանելը ուղղակի անհիմն դեբիլություն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ գիտի, որ մայրական գծով ցեղ չեն տանում` անիմաստ է ու անհիմն-անաորոշելի:* Սա ունի շատ պարզ և բնական պատճառ` միանշանակ ժառանգականություն կարելի է որոշել միմիայն Y քրոմոսոմի միջոցով,* որը փոխանցվում է միայն հորից որդուն!!!
> Էդ ինչ հիմարություն է? Հայերը Հակոբի որդի հուդայի ցեղից են???  Սենց աբսուրդ վաղուց չէի լսել


Գրառմանդ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց դե մի հատ էլ ստեղ քուանշ :Jpit:  Մայրական գծով ցեղը հաշվելն այնքան իմաստ ունի, ինչքան հայրականով

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (23.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Վառզոր ջան էլի սկսել ես խառնել, բոլոր նրանք ովքեր Աստծուն են հավատում, համարվում են խոստումի որդիներ. կարդա  Հռովմ. 4 գլ, Գաղ. 3գլ  :Smile:

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Վառզոր ջան էլի սկսել ես խառնել, բոլոր նրանք ովքեր Աստծուն են հավատում, համարվում են խոստումի որդիներ. կարդա  Հռովմ. 4 գլ, Գաղ. 3գլ


  Հովարս ջան մի գուցե դուք եք խառնում աբրահամի աստծուն Հիսուսի հայր աստծու հետ… 
  Մի թե չեք տեսնում տարբերությունը՝ սևն ու սպիտակը: Ախր ամեն ինչ պարզ նկարագրված է... :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այ ստեղ մի հատ մեծ ՔՈՒԱՆՇ!!!
> Նախ Հիսուսի ծագումը Հուդայի ցեղից տանելը ուղղակի անհիմն դեբիլություն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ գիտի, որ մայրական գծով ցեղ չեն տանում` անիմաստ է ու անհիմն-անաորոշելի: Սա ունի շատ պարզ և բնական պատճառ` միանշանակ ժառանգականություն կարելի է որոշել միմիայն Y քրոմոսոմի միջոցով, որը փոխանցվում է միայն հորից որդուն!!!
> Էդ ինչ հիմարություն է? Հայերը Հակոբի որդի հուդայի ցեղից են???  Սենց աբսուրդ վաղուց չէի լսել 
> Աբրահամ-ասորի  Աստվածաշնչում Աբրահամի ազգության վերաբերյալ ոչ մի տեղեկություն չկա` թափառական ու քոչվոր մարդ էր, իր տոհմով (ազգով) քոչում էր այնտեղ, ու հաց կար ու հնարավորություններ:
> Ինչից ես ենթադրել, որ Աբրահամը, Իսահակն ու Հակոբը հրենաեր չէին? Այն, որ Հակոբը կոչվեց Իսրայել` դա կա ու դրանից հետո Հակոբի ժողովուրդը կոչվեց Իսրայելի ժողովուրդ: Իսկ թե ինչպես էին մինչ այդ որպես ազգ իրենք իրենց կոչում Աբրահամն ու իր ճուտիկները, ապա այդ մասին Աստվածաշունչը "համեստորեն" լռում է: Աբրահամը ժողովուրդների հայրն էր, սակայն մինչ Աբրահամը արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեին բազմաթիվ ժողովուրդներ, ընդ որում Աբրահամից ոչ պակաս աստվածապաշտ ու մոնոթեիստ` Աստվածաշնչում այդ մասին հիշատակություններ կան: Իսկ Իսահակի ու Իսմայիլի (ըստ Ղուրանի նրան էր Իբրահիմը զոհաբերում աստծուն, ոչ թե Իսահակին) որդիների (հրեաներ և արաբներ) միջև մինչև հիմա անհաշտություն է: Նույնիսկ կարծեմ Մուհամեդի մարգարեութուններից մեկն է, որ ինչև չվերացնեն Իսահակի որդիներին, Աստծո արքայությունը չի գա (բայց սա կարծեմ իսլամի կոնկրետ ուղղություններից մեկի գաղափարն է):
> Բայց որ Աբրահամի հայրենիքն էլ ՄԻջագետքն է` Աստվաշածնչում դա էլ է գրված: Նույնիսկ դրա հետ են կապում նաև "իվրի"` еврей ազգանվանումը, որը հենց եբրայերեն բառացի նշանակում է "եկվոր"


Շատ համառն աթեիստի մեկն ես երևում Վարզոր և ինձ միշտ տհաճ է եղել քեզ հետ ինչ որ բան զրուցելը կամ առավել ևս դրա մասին վիճելը: Չկարծես թե ես քո նման եմ որ փորձեմ ուրիշների ինչ որ բան ապացուցել որպիսի հետո իմ մեջ հպարտանամ թե տես ես ավելի շատ գիտեմ քան դիմացինս, մի խոսքով հպարտությունտ խեղդում է մեջտ: Աստծո խոսքը հիմարություն չի և մի փորձիր անհիմն հայտարարություններ անելով դատավճիռ ավելացնել արդեն դատապարտված անձիտ վրա: Այդ գիրքը պետք է հավատքով ընդունել այլ ոչ թե մարդկային սահմանափակ ուղեղով փորձել հասկանալ այն ինչ շատերին չի հաջողվել, քանի որ միևնույն է եթե քեզ տրված չի ի վերուստ չես հասկանա: Այնպես որ դու մնա քո փիլիսոփայական աշխարհում ու աշխատի ինձ հետ կարծիքներ չփոխանակես քանի որ ես ընդհանրապես կարիք չունեմ քեզ ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես զարմանում եմ թե այս բաժնի հավատացյալների վրա և թե անհավատների վրա, քանի որ նրանք փորձում են իրար ինչ որ բան ապացուցել: Հավատացյալները փորձում են ապացուցել որ Աստված կա իսկ անհավատները հակառակը: Չե՞ք հոգնել նմանատիպ վեճերից, միևնույն ոչ մեկտ չի կարող իրենը ապացուցել քանի որ Աստվածաշունչը եղել է ու կմնա հավատքի վրա հիմնված գիրք և բոլոր նրանք ովքեր փորձում են անհավատությամբ մոտենալ այդ գրքին որպիսի հետո կարողանան ապացուցել այդ ամենը ընկնելու են քանի որ այդպիսիները Աստծուն հակառակ են: Սիրելի անհավատ եթե փորձում ես ապացուցել որ աստված չկա ապա դրա կարիքը չունես դու քանի որ քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսելու իսկ հավատացյալներին խորհուրդ կտամ իրենց մարդկային ուժով չփորձել ազդել անհավատների վրա քանի որ դա չի ստացվի: Աստվածաշնչում կարող են շատ դեպքեր լինել որը կարող է դաժան և տաօրինակ թվալ շատերի համար բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Աստված փոփոխական է քանի որ եթե մենք հավատում ենք որ նա է մեզ ստեղծել (չնայած որ շատերը այս ֆորումում հավատում են որ կապիկից են առաջացել) ապա մենք չպետք է անհավատորեն մոտենանք նրա արած գործերին ինչպես որ ոչ մի հայր չի ցանկանա որ իր որդին չհավատա իրեն: Ասածս նա է որ հավատացողը թող հավատա արանց որևէ բան փաստելու դիմացինին իսկ անհավատն էլ թող իրեն պարկեշտ պահեի:

----------


## Tig

> Ես զարմանում եմ թե այս բաժնի հավատացյալների վրա և թե անհավատների վրա, քանի որ նրանք փորձում են իրար ինչ որ բան ապացուցել: Հավատացյալները փորձում են ապացուցել որ Աստված կա իսկ անհավատները հակառակը: Չե՞ք հոգնել նմանատիպ վեճերից, միևնույն ոչ մեկտ չի կարող իրենը ապացուցել քանի որ Աստվածաշունչը եղել է ու կմնա հավատքի վրա հիմնված գիրք և բոլոր նրանք ովքեր փորձում են անհավատությամբ մոտենալ այդ գրքին որպիսի հետո կարողանան ապացուցել այդ ամենը ընկնելու են քանի որ այդպիսիները Աստծուն հակառակ են: Սիրելի անհավատ եթե փորձում ես ապացուցել որ աստված չկա ապա դրա կարիքը չունես դու քանի որ քեզ ոչ ոք չի լսելու իսկ հավատացյալներին խորհուրդ կտամ իրենց մարդկային ուժով չփորձել ազդել անհավատների վրա քանի որ դա չի ստացվի: Աստվածաշնչում կարող են շատ դեպքեր լինել որը կարող է դաժան և տաօրինակ թվալ շատերի համար բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Աստված փոփոխական է քանի որ եթե մենք հավատում ենք որ նա է մեզ ստեղծել (չնայած որ շատերը այս ֆորումում հավատում են որ կապիկից են առաջացել) ապա մենք չպետք է անհավատորեն մոտենանք նրա արած գործերին ինչպես որ ոչ մի հայր չի ցանկանա որ իր որդին չհավատա իրեն:


Ես էլ եմ զարմանում, թե ինչի՞ց ես եզրակացնում, որ աստվածաշունչը չընդունող մարդիկ անհավատ են: Ես հավատում եմ գերագուն բանականության լինելիությանը և նրան, որ ամեն ինչի սկիզբը նրանից է: Բայց կրոներում ներկայացվող Աստվածներն իմ համար շատ պրիմիտիվ են, մարդացված: Որը նշանակում է, որ մարդն է նրանց այդպիսին "կերտել" իրեն ավելի հասկանալի դարձնելու համար: Ընդունում եմ, որ մարդու մտահորիզոնի լայնության աստիճանից կախված Աստծո ընկալումները փոխվում են, ու որ հասարակ քրիստոնյաի համար անիմաստ է ավելի մեծ ընկալումներ փնտրելը: Բայց քանի որ կյանքը բազմակի բնույթ ունի, բոլորն էլ վաղ թե ուշ հասնելու են ավելի լայն մտահորիզոններին...  :Wink: 

հ.գ. և այս հարցում, ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ապացուցել, քանի որ հստակ հիմքեր չկան...

հ.գ.հ.գ. ի դեպ, քո այս գրառումից կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ դու ավելի շատ հավատում ես ոչ թե Աստծուն, այլ Աստծո խոսքին, ավելի կոնկրետ Աստվածաշնչին...

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Quyr Qery (26.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (23.12.2011), Արէա (23.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Գրառմանդ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց դե մի հատ էլ ստեղ քուանշ Մայրական գծով ցեղը հաշվելն այնքան իմաստ ունի, ինչքան հայրականով


հարգելի ապագա բժիշկ ջան: Խոսքս գնում է ոչ թե գենետիկ անալիզի հիման վրա ժառանգականություն որոշելու մասին, այլ այն մասին, որ որդին պարտադիր կրում է իր հոր գեները, հետևաբար նրա որդին էլ, նրա որդին էլ և այդպես շարունակ:
Բայց արդեն դստեր դստեր` թոռնուհու մոտ, 50% հավանականությամբ իր ստացած 2 X քրոմոսոմներից ոչ մեկն էլ տատիկինը չի լինի: Բնական է, որ մնացած քրոմոսոմային կոմբինացիաների ժառանգումը նույնպես ունի իր հավանականությունը: Բայց տղամարդկանց պարագայում դու էլ գիտես, որ միանշանակ Y քրոմոսոմը նույնն է ցեղի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչների մոտ (իհարկե, եթե նախատատիկները խելոք են եղել ու բարեբաշտ  :Jpit:  )
Նույն կերպ Աստվածաշնչում սկզբնական տոհմաբանությունը տարվում է միայն արական գծով: Սակայն ինչ-որ կոնկրետ պահից սկսած կանայք "գլուխ են բարձրացնում" ու տոհմաբանությունը սկսում են շարունակել կանանցով: Սա քեզ համար տարօրինակ չի թվում? Հին աշխարհի ազգերի մեծամասնությունը տոհմաբանությունը վարում էր (մինչև հիմա էլ վարում են) արական գծով: Միայն հրեաների մոտ է թարս: Ընդ որում սա իրենց համար ազգային նշանակություն ունի:
Ստեղ մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի կապված Աստվածաշնչի անհասկանալիության հետ.
...Սեթը ծնեց Ենովսին, Ենովսը ծնեց Կայնանին, Կայնանը ծնեց Մամաղիելին... հետո չգիտես ինչ տեղի ունեցավ ու սկսեցին ծնել կանայք:

----------

Freeman (24.12.2011), Quyr Qery (26.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան էլի սկսել ես խառնել, բոլոր նրանք ովքեր Աստծուն են հավատում, համարվում են խոստումի որդիներ. կարդա  Հռովմ. 4 գլ, Գաղ. 3գլ


Էլի? Ես ասում եմ "փչոց է", դու ասում ես "կարդա, այնտեղ գրված է, որ փչոց չէ": Արդեն պարադոքսային մոտեցումներ ես անում  :Pardon:

----------


## հովարս

> հ.գ. և այս հարցում, ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ապացուցել, քանի որ հստակ հիմքեր չկան...


Բանը նրանումն է որ հավատացողը հիմքեր ունի, քանի որ նա հոգու աչքերով է տեսնում, իսկ անհավատը՝ մարմնի աչքերով, դրա համար էլ չի տեսնում:




> հ.գ.հ.գ. ի դեպ, քո այս գրառումից կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ դու ավելի շատ հավատում ես ոչ թե Աստծուն, այլ Աստծո խոսքին, ավելի կոնկրետ Աստվածաշնչին..


և տարբերությունը որն է՞
Սկզբից էր Բանը(խոսքը) և Բանը(խոսքը) Աստծու մոտ էր, և* Բանը* (խոսքը)* Աստված էր*

----------


## հովարս

> Էլի? Ես ասում եմ "փչոց է", դու ասում ես "կարդա, այնտեղ գրված է, որ փչոց չէ": Արդեն պարադոքսային մոտեցումներ ես անում


Նայած ում համար

----------

Varzor (23.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ համառն աթեիստի մեկն ես երևում Վարզոր և ինձ միշտ տհաճ է եղել քեզ հետ ինչ որ բան զրուցելը կամ առավել ևս դրա մասին վիճելը: Չկարծես թե ես քո նման եմ որ փորձեմ ուրիշների ինչ որ բան ապացուցել որպիսի հետո իմ մեջ հպարտանամ թե տես ես ավելի շատ գիտեմ քան դիմացինս, մի խոսքով հպարտությունտ խեղդում է մեջտ: Աստծո խոսքը հիմարություն չի և մի փորձիր անհիմն հայտարարություններ անելով դատավճիռ ավելացնել արդեն դատապարտված անձիտ վրա: Այդ գիրքը պետք է հավատքով ընդունել այլ ոչ թե մարդկային սահմանափակ ուղեղով փորձել հասկանալ այն ինչ շատերին չի հաջողվել, քանի որ միևնույն է եթե քեզ տրված չի ի վերուստ չես հասկանա: Այնպես որ դու մնա քո փիլիսոփայական աշխարհում ու աշխատի ինձ հետ կարծիքներ չփոխանակես քանի որ ես ընդհանրապես կարիք չունեմ քեզ ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու:


Գիրքը գրված է մարդու համար, որ կարդա ու հասկանա: Եթե հավատքն արդեն կա, ապա այլևս գիրքը պետք չի: Հո դեբիլ չեն, որ անընդհատ նույն բանը կրկնեն, որ չմոռանան? Եթե մարդ արդեն հավատում է (Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու  միջոցով, թե ուղղակի բանավոր խոսքի հիման վրա) էլ ին իմաստ ունի հավատալով կարդալը? Է արդեն իսկ հավատացել է:
Քո ասած "հավատքով" ընդունելու տարբերակով այսօր Չեխիայում 15.000 ջեդայիստներ կան: Աստղային պատերազմենրը նայել են մարդիկ ու հավատքով ընդունել են  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Tig (23.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես զարմանում եմ թե այս բաժնի հավատացյալների վրա և թե անհավատների վրա, քանի որ նրանք փորձում են իրար ինչ որ բան ապացուցել: Հավատացյալները փորձում են ապացուցել որ Աստված կա իսկ անհավատները հակառակը:


Այստեղ չեն վիճարկում Աստծո գոյությունը, այլ ընդամենը Աստվածաշունչի գրքի Աստծո հետ կապ ունենալ-չունենալը, կամ էլ գրքում առկա անհասկանալի հատվածները:

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Tig (23.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Նայած ում համար


Իմ ասածն էլ դա է:
Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվի նրան, որ "այս հատվածը չեմ հասկանում", դու էլ ասես "սա կարդա` կհասկանաս", ապա դա հասկանալի տարբերակ է:
Իսկ չընդունելու բարագայում Հովարս ջան, արի կլինի ինձ կարդալու հղումներ մի տուր լավ?

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան մի գուցե դուք եք խառնում աբրահամի աստծուն Հիսուսի հայր աստծու հետ… 
>   Մի թե չեք տեսնում տարբերությունը՝ սևն ու սպիտակը: Ախր ամեն ինչ պարզ նկարագրված է...


Սահակիչ ջան շատ պարզ եմ տեսնում, դրա համար էլ արտահայտվում եմ, բայց իմ տեսածը դուք չեք տենում: :Sad:

----------


## հովարս

> Իմ ասածն էլ դա է:
> Եթե խոսքը վերաբերվի նրան, որ "այս հատվածը չեմ հասկանում", դու էլ ասես "սա կարդա` կհասկանաս", ապա դա հասկանալի տարբերակ է:
> Իսկ չընդունելու բարագայում Հովարս ջան,արի կլինի ինձ կարդալու հղումներ մի տուր լավ?


հենց իմ ասածն էլ դա է . կարդա գուցե հասկանաս, իսկ կնդունես թե ոչ դա էլ քո ցանկությունն է, բայց ես կշարունակեմ հղումներ տալ Սուրբ Գրքից

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...=1#post2313787

----------

Varzor (23.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Tig ջան, եթե մի մարդ հավատում է մարմնի վերափոխմանը կամ հոգու թափառելուն , արդեն սահմանափակել է իր ուղեղը և չի կարողանում ընկալել դրանից այն կողմ:


Հովարս ջան, իսկ ես հակառակն եմ կարծում, եթե մի մարդ կուրորեն հավատում է մի գրքի մեջ գրված ամեն մի տառին, ապա նա ոչ միայն իր ուղեղը, այլև իր ողջ էությունն է սահմանափակել այդ գրքով:




> Բանը նրանումն է որ հավատացողը հիմքեր ունի, քանի որ նա հոգու աչքերով է տեսնում, իսկ անհավատը՝ մարմնի աչքերով, դրա համար էլ չի տեսնում:


Հոգու աչքերով կարելի է տեսնել ոչ միայն աստվածաշնչյան խոսքը, այլև դրանից դուրս գտնվող անսահման Աստծուն  :Wink: 




> և տարբերությունը որն է՞
> Սկզբից էր Բանը(խոսքը) և Բանը(խոսքը) Աստծու մոտ էր, և* Բանը* (խոսքը)* Աստված էր*


Ես ավելի շուտ Բան բառը հասկանում եմ ոչ թե խոսք, այլ ՄԻՏՔ:
*Սկզբից էր Միտքը և Միտքը Աստծո մոտ էր, և Միտքը Աստված էր...*
Եվ ամեն ինչ սկսվում և ավարտվում է Գերագույն Մտքից, Բանականությունից:
Իսկ խոսքը ունի սահմանափակվելու ունակություն և իրոք այն որոշ հանճարեղ մարդկանց կողմից սահմանափակվել է մի գրքում: Իսկ այ Միտքը ոչ մի բանով, և ոչ մի բանում չես կարող սահմանափակել  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (23.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> հենց իմ ասածն էլ դա է . կարդա գուցե հասկանաս, իսկ կնդունես թե ոչ դա էլ քո ցանկությունն է, բայց ես կշարունակեմ հղումներ տալ Սուրբ Գրքից
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...=1#post2313787


Հովարս ջան, գրքի տեղն էլ գիտեմ, տառերն էլ գիտեմ, կարդացել եմ, պետք լինի նորից կկարդամ: Չեմ ասում, թե չեմ հասկանում, ասում եմ` չեմ հավատում կամ չեմ ընդունում: Ու դրա դեմ մենակ կարդալով բան դուրս չի գա: Հո գիպնոզ չի?
Ու ոչ թե ասում եմ ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչից հղումներ մի արա, այլ ինձ ուղղված և կարդալու կոչով հղումներ մի արա  :Wink:

----------


## Hayazn

> Բայց հենց տենց էլ հասկանում ենք` այն աստվածը, որին երկրպագում էր Հակոբը: Ու այստեղից կարելի է ենթաադրել, որ տարբեր մարդիկ կարող էին տարբեր աստվածների երկրպագել և այդպես էլ եղել է: Ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ "Հակոբն" այնքան շուստրի և ուժեղ էր, որ իր աստծո դավանանքը փաթաթեց միլիարդավոր մարդկանց վզին


Հարգելի Varzor անկեղծ  ասած ձեզնից նման արձագանք չէի սպասում և ես ստիպված եմ նկատել , որ  այն հանգամանքը  , որ Հակոբը երկրպագել է միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին դեռևս չի նշանակում , որ մենք ընդօրինակել ենք իրեն , որովհետև դիցուք Հակոբը երկրպագեր զեվսին արթյոք մենք նույնը կանեինք այսօր :
Իհարկե ոչ :
Հետևաբար Հակոբի գործունեության կարևորությունը « թե ում է նա երկրպագել » այս պարագայում սղվում է :
Այստեղից պետք է հետևություն անել , որ այն հանգամանքը , որ Հակոբը երկրպագել է միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին ուղղակի երջանիկ պատահականություն է :
Այնպես որ Հակոբը ոչ մեկի ոչ մի տեղին էլ ոչինչ չի փաթաթել :

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի Varzor անկեղծ  ասած ձեզնից նման արձագանք չէի սպասում և ես ստիպված եմ նկատել , որ  այն հանգամանքը  , որ Հակոբը երկրպագել է միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին դեռևս չի նշանակում , որ մենք ընդօրինակել ենք իրեն , որովհետև դիցուք Հակոբը երկրպագեր զեվսին արթյոք մենք նույնը կանեինք այսօր :
> Իհարկե ոչ :
> Հետևաբար Հակոբի գործունեության կարևորությունը « թե ում է նա երկրպագել » այս պարագայում սղվում է :
> Այստեղից պետք է հետևություն անել , որ այն հանգամանքը , որ Հակոբը երկրպագել է միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին ուղղակի երջանիկ պատահականություն է :
> Այնպես որ Հակոբը ոչ մեկի ոչ մի տեղին էլ ոչինչ չի փաթաթել :


Լրիվ Աստվածաշնչյան ոգով էր` ուղղակի հասկանալ այն, ինձ ձեռնտու է :
Ես չեմ ասել, թե հենց Հակոբն անձամբ է փաթաթել մեր վզին: Եթե չես նկատել, ապա հուշեմ, որ չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել:
Երջանիկ պատահականություններ այդպիսի մասշտաբներով տեղի չեն ունենում, հարգելիս  :Wink: 
Ոչ մեկը ոչ մի փաստարկ ու ապացույց չունի այն բանի վերաբերյալ, որ Աստվածաշնչյան Աբրահամի ու Հակոբի աստվածը Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Արաիչն է:
Իսկ եթե փաստ չկա` խոսելն ավելորդ է: Որպես կանոն որպես փաստ բերում են հենց Աստվածաշունչը, իսկ դա արդեն անկեղծ ծիծաղ է առաջացնում:

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, իսկ ես հակառակն եմ կարծում,* եթե մի մարդ կուրորեն հավատում է* մի գրքի մեջ գրված ամեն մի տառին, ապա նա ոչ միայն իր ուղեղը, այլև իր ողջ էությունն է սահմանափակել այդ գրքով:
> 
> )


Համաձայն եմ, բայց հարց է թե այդ երկուսից՝ հավատացյալից և անհավատից ով է կույր կամ կուրորեն հավատում, և հետո ո՞վ ասեց որ հավատացյալը սահմանափակվում է  այդ Գրքով: Գիրքը հանդիսանում է որպես ուղեցույց(компас) չշեղվելու համար





> Հոգու աչքերով կարելի է տեսնել ոչ միայն աստվածաշնչյան խոսքը, այլև դրանից դուրս գտնվող անսահման Աստծուն


Եթե Հոգուց է ծնված  :Wink: 




> Հոգու աչքերով կարելի է տեսնել ոչ միայն աստվածաշնչյան խոսքը, այլև դրանից դուրս գտնվող անսահման Աստծուն 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես ավելի շուտ Բան բառը հասկանում եմ ոչ թե խոսք, այլ ՄԻՏՔ:


Սրա մասին արդեն գրվել է մի քանի թեմաներում, բայց հիշեցնեմ
բան = λόγος = խոսք,  միտք = σκέψη =(սկեփսի)

----------


## Varzor

> բան = λόγος = խոսք


???
Էդ որ օրվանից "լոգոս"-ը ուղղակի խոսք դառավ?

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Սահակիչ ջան շատ պարզ եմ տեսնում, դրա համար էլ արտահայտվում եմ, բայց իմ տեսածը դուք չեք տենում:


  Ախր Հովարս ջան, Ձեր տեսածը ինձ համար արդեն անցյալ է: Դպրոցական և ուսանողական տարիներին ես էլ ջերմեռանդ աստվածաշչով ոգևորված հավատացյալ էի: Հիմա էլ հավատում եմ հոգևոր Արարչին, բայց աստվածաշնչին
վերաբերվում եմ որպես հասարակ մի գրքի: Ախր Հենց աստվածաշչի պատճառով՝ իր պատմության մեջ ավելի շատ մեղավեր ու անմեղ մարդիկ են սպանվել, քան մյուս կրոններն իրար հետ վերցրած (թեկուզ հենց միայն խաչակրաց արշավանքը):
   Հիմա եթե Ձեզ լսելի լինի «աստծու» ձայնը, ու նա ասի.
  -Սպանիր բոլոր անհավատներին, ես քո թիկունքին եմ:
   Դուք պատրա՞ստ եք կատարելու «աստծու» կամքը…   :Think:

----------


## Hayazn

> Լրիվ Աստվածաշնչյան ոգով էր` ուղղակի հասկանալ այն, ինձ ձեռնտու է :
> Ես չեմ ասել, թե հենց Հակոբն անձամբ է փաթաթել մեր վզին: Եթե չես նկատել, ապա հուշեմ, որ չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել:
> Երջանիկ պատահականություններ այդպիսի մասշտաբներով տեղի չեն ունենում, հարգելիս 
> Ոչ մեկը ոչ մի փաստարկ ու ապացույց չունի այն բանի վերաբերյալ, որ Աստվածաշնչյան Աբրահամի ու Հակոբի աստվածը Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Արաիչն է:
> Իսկ եթե փաստ չկա` խոսելն ավելորդ է: Որպես կանոն որպես փաստ բերում են հենց Աստվածաշունչը, իսկ դա արդեն անկեղծ ծիծաղ է առաջացնում:


Հայրենակից այստեղ դու պնդում էս , որ ոչ մի ապացույց չկա այն մասին , որ հակոբը « թեկուզ և չակեռտավոր »  երկրպագել է միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին :
Իսկ նույն թեմաի համար 498 գրառման մեջ առաջ էս քաշում այն միտքը , որ « հակոբը » իր դավանած ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին « այսինքն միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի դավանանքը »  փաթաթել է մեր վզով  և այսպիսով դու ինքդ վկայում էս քո դեմ :

ԱՀԱ  498  ԳՐԱՌՈՒՄՏ 

Բայց հենց տենց էլ հասկանում ենք` այն աստվածը, որին երկրպագում էր Հակոբը: Ու այստեղից կարելի է ենթաադրել, որ տարբեր մարդիկ կարող էին տարբեր աստվածների երկրպագել և այդպես էլ եղել է: Ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ "Հակոբն" այնքան շուստրի և ուժեղ էր, որ իր աստծո դավանանքը փաթաթեց միլիարդավոր մարդկանց վզին

Այս երկու ասածներիցդ որ մեկին հավատանք :

----------


## Varzor

> Հայրենակից այստեղ դու պնդում էս , որ ոչ մի ապացույց չկա այն մասին , որ հակոբը « թեկուզ և չակեռտավոր »  երկրպագել է միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին :
> Իսկ նույն թեմաի համար 498 գրառման մեջ առաջ էս քաշում այն միտքը , որ « հակոբը » իր դավանած ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին « այսինքն միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի դավանանքը »  փաթաթել է մեր վզով  և այսպիսով դու ինքդ վկայում էս քո դեմ :
> 
> ԱՀԱ  498  ԳՐԱՌՈՒՄՏ 
> 
> Բայց հենց տենց էլ հասկանում ենք` այն աստվածը, որին երկրպագում էր Հակոբը: Ու այստեղից կարելի է ենթաադրել, որ տարբեր մարդիկ կարող էին տարբեր աստվածների երկրպագել և այդպես էլ եղել է: Ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ "Հակոբն" այնքան շուստրի և ուժեղ էր, որ իր աստծո դավանանքը փաթաթեց միլիարդավոր մարդկանց վզին
> 
> Այս երկու ասածներիցդ որ մեկին հավատանք :


Երկուսին էլ հավատա, քանի որ բացարձակ իրար չեն հակասում:
Ոնց զգում եմ կարիք կա բացատրելու, բացատրեմ.

1. Հակոբը երկրպագում էր մի էակի, որին համարում էր Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Աստված:
2. Ուրիշ մարդիկ հավատում էին այլ աստվածների:
3. Հակոբի հետնորդներն ու հետևորդները (չակերտավոր Հակոբը սրանք էին) Հակոբի դավանանքը կարողացան տարածել և գերակայեցնել մյուսների դավանանքի հանդեպ և այդ մասին նույնիսկ գիրք գրեցին` Աստվածաշունչը
4. Ոչ մի ապացույց չունենք, որ Հակոբի դավանած էակը հանդիսանում է Տիեզերքի Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Արարիչը: Միակ "ապացույցը" որ բերում են հենց այն գիրքն է, որը գրվել է Հակոբի հետնորդների կողմից, ուստի այն չի կարող ապացույց հանդիսանալ` կողմնակալ է  :Wink: 

Հիմա հասկանալի է?

Հ.Գ.
Ես չէի գրել, թե Հակոբը չակերտավոր է երկրպագել, այլ "Հակոբը"  :Wink:

----------


## Hayazn

> Երկուսին էլ հավատա, քանի որ բացարձակ իրար չեն հակասում:
> Ոնց զգում եմ կարիք կա բացատրելու, բացատրեմ.
> 
> 1. Հակոբը երկրպագում էր մի էակի, որին համարում էր Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Աստված:
> 2. Ուրիշ մարդիկ հավատում էին այլ աստվածների:
> 3. Հակոբի հետնորդներն ու հետևորդները (չակերտավոր Հակոբը սրանք էին) Հակոբի դավանանքը կարողացան տարածել և գերակայեցնել մյուսների դավանանքի հանդեպ և այդ մասին նույնիսկ գիրք գրեցին` Աստվածաշունչը
> 4. Ոչ մի ապացույց չունենք, որ Հակոբի դավանած էակը հանդիսանում է Տիեզերքի Միակ և Ճշմարիտ Արարիչը: Միակ "ապացույցը" որ բերում են հենց այն գիրքն է, որը գրվել է Հակոբի հետնորդների կողմից, ուստի այն չի կարող ապացույց հանդիսանալ` կողմնակալ է 
> 
> Հիմա հասկանալի է?
> ...


Իսկ ապացույց ունեք , որ հակոբի երկրպագած ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը տիեզերքի ԱՐԱՐԻՉ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը չե :
Իհարկե ոչ :
Այդ դեպքում ես ձեզ կառաջարկեի ընդունել ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը այնպես ինչպես այն մատուցում է մեզ Հայ Առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին , որովհետև ձեր տեսակետը արդարացնող փաստարկներ չունեք , որը ունակ լինի  հակակշռելու և կասկածի տակ առնելու ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի խոսք հանդիսանալու փաստարկը :

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ ապացույց ունեք , որ հակոբի երկրպագած ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը տիեզերքի ԱՐԱՐԻՉ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը չե :
> Իհարկե ոչ :


*Hayazn*, այս հատվածը բոլորովին էլ ապացույց չէ, որովհետև ոչ-ոք ապացույց չունի, որ ես չեմ տիեզերքի արարիչը, միգուցե ե՞ս եմ միակ ճշմարիտ աստվածը ու պետք ա ի՞նձ երկրպագել  :Think:  

*Ժող*, հեծանիվ եմ հայտնագործում, բայց ամեն մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում ինչի հավատ, կամ հավատա՞ արդյոք ինչոր բանի (մեկին):Ոչ-ոք չի կարող մյուսներին ապացուցել որ իր հավատքը ճիշտ է, կամ որ գոնե ճիշտ հավատք գոյություն ունի, ամեն ինչ մնում է ձեր հայեցողությանը: Ու այս երևույթը չի փոխվի ինչքան էլ հավատքի ենթակա օբյեկտի գոյության կամ չգոյության մասին օբյեկտիվ ապացույցներ բերվեն, կամ խոսվի ապացույցների չլինելու մասին:

----------

E-la Via (25.12.2011), Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Skeptic (24.12.2011), Tig (25.12.2011), Varzor (26.12.2011), Արէա (24.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ախր Հովարս ջան, Ձեր տեսածը ինձ համար արդեն անցյալ է:


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես թե ես ինչ եմ տեսնում




> Դպրոցական և ուսանողական տարիներին ես էլ ջերմեռանդ աստվածաշչով ոգևորված հավատացյալ էի: Հիմա էլ հավատում եմ հոգևոր Արարչին, բայց աստվածաշնչին
> վերաբերվում եմ որպես հասարակ մի գրքի:


Քեց հասկանում եմ,  դա նրանից է որ ոգևորված հավատացյալ ես եղել  բայց Աստծու հետ անձնական հարաբերություն չես ունեցել, նման հավատքը դատապարտված է գայթակղության, որը շատ մեծ վնասներ է հասցնում հոգուն:




> Ախր Հենց աստվածաշչի պատճառով՝ իր պատմության մեջ ավելի շատ մեղավեր ու անմեղ մարդիկ են սպանվել, քան մյուս կրոններն իրար հետ վերցրած (թեկուզ հենց միայն խաչակրաց արշավանքը):
>    Հիմա եթե Ձեզ լսելի լինի «աստծու» ձայնը, ու նա ասի.
>   -Սպանիր բոլոր անհավատներին, ես քո թիկունքին եմ:
>    Դուք պատրա՞ստ եք կատարելու «աստծու» կամքը…


Նորից կրկնեմ, մարդու գործերը մի վէրագրի Աստծուն(խաչակրած արշավ), իսկ թե Հին Ուխտում  Աստված ինչի է վարվել այդպես , կարող էիր հասկանալ , որովհետև պատճառները շատ-շատ են, բայց դա ոգևորված հոգով չես տեսնի:
Իսկ տվածդ հարցը անհետեթություն է, կներես :Cool:

----------

Hayazn (24.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *Hayazn*, այս հատվածը բոլորովին էլ ապացույց չէ, որովհետև ոչ-ոք ապացույց չունի, որ ես չեմ տիեզերքի արարիչը, միգուցե ե՞ս եմ միակ ճշմարիտ աստվածը ու պետք ա ի՞նձ երկրպագել  
> 
> *Ժող*, հեծանիվ եմ հայտնագործում, բայց ամեն մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում ինչի հավատ, կամ հավատա՞ արդյոք ինչոր բանի (մեկին):Ոչ-ոք չի կարող մյուսներին ապացուցել որ իր հավատքը ճիշտ է, կամ որ գոնե ճիշտ հավատք գոյություն ունի, ամեն ինչ մնում է ձեր հայեցողությանը: Ու այս երևույթը չի փոխվի ինչքան էլ հավատքի ենթակա օբյեկտի գոյության կամ չգոյության մասին օբյեկտիվ ապացույցներ բերվեն, կամ խոսվի ապացույցների չլինելու մասին:


Ով փնտրի նա կգտնի: 
 Եթե իրոք 18 տարեկան ես մի շտապիր պատասխաններ տալու մի բանի որը էստեղից և էնտեղից ես լսել: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (24.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> *Hayazn*, այս հատվածը բոլորովին էլ ապացույց չէ, որովհետև ոչ-ոք ապացույց չունի, որ ես չեմ տիեզերքի արարիչը, միգուցե ե՞ս եմ միակ ճշմարիտ աստվածը ու պետք ա ի՞նձ երկրպագել  :


Գուցե և Ձեզ երկրպագեին , եթե համոզիչ փաստարկներ ունենաիք :
Այստեղ խնդիրը այն է , որ չունեք , հետևաբար ձեզ չենք երկրպագի , չհուսաք , անիմաստ է :
Մի առումով ճիշտ էք  , որ ասում էք « ամեն մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում ինչի հավատ, կամ հավատա՞ »  « հասկանալի է դուք ուզում էք ասել  « ինչի հավատա կամ չհավատա  »
Ես Ձեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ , բայց ինչ կարծիք ունեք այն երևույթի նկատմամբ , որ ոմանք , ոչ թէ ինքները չեն հավատում այլ ուրիշների հավատքը դնում են կասկածի տակ :

----------

Freeman (24.12.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ով փնտրի նա կգտնի: 
>  Եթե իրոք 18 տարեկան ես մի շտապիր պատասխաններ տալու մի բանի որը էստեղից և էնտեղից ես լսել:


Իրոք 18 եմ , ու դրա մասին բավականին տեղեկացված եմ:Արդեն չեմ փնտրում, որովհետև փնտրելու ու գտնելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ես ինձ քրիստոնեա եմ համարում, կարծում եմ իմ ծանոթների մեծ մասը նույնպես: 

Ես չեմ կարող քրիստոնեա չլինել :Smile:  բայց արդեն քրիստոեության մեջ էլ կոնկրետ իմ համար այնքան իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, որքան առաջ: 
Եթե Դուք իսկապես քրիստոնեա եք, ես ուրախ եմ Ձեր համար, սա ասում եմ միանգամայն լուրջ:





> Գուցե և Ձեզ երկրպագեին , եթե համոզիչ փաստարկներ ունենաիք :
> Այստեղ խնդիրը այն է , որ չունեք , հետևաբար ձեզ չենք երկրպագի , չհուսաք , անիմաստ է :
> Մի առումով ճիշտ էք  , որ ասում էք « ամեն մարդ ինքն ա ընտրում ինչի հավատ, կամ հավատա՞ »  « հասկանալի է դուք ուզում էք ասել  « ինչի հավատա կամ չհավատա  »


Ես հենց դա էլ ասում էի: Դուք ասում եք, որ հերքում  չկա, որ Հակոբի Աստվածը ճշմարիտ Աստվածն է, ես էլ ասում եմ, իմ աստված լինելու հետ կապված էլ հերքում չկա :Smile: 
Եթե մարդը չի հավատում Հակոբի Աստծուն, թող չհավատա, պետք չի իրեն ապացուցել, ապացույցներ ցանկության դեպքում կգտնվեն, բայց դրանց առակայության ժամանակ նույնպես մարդն իրավունք ունի չհավատալ:




> Ես Ձեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ , բայց ինչ կարծիք ունեք այն երևույթի նկատմամբ , որ ոմանք , ոչ թէ ինքները չեն հավատում այլ ուրիշների հավատքը դնում են կասկածի տակ :


Այս երևույթին դեմ եմ, աշխատում եմ ոչ մեկի կարծիքի վրա չազդել:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (26.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Իրոք 18 եմ , ու դրա մասին բավականին տեղեկացված եմ:Արդեն չեմ փնտրում, որովհետև *փնտրելու ու գտնելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում:*


Դա քո իրավունքն է, բայց ուրիշին մի արգելի փնտրել, իսկ թե որքանով ես տեղյակ վարը գրվածից է երևում




> Ես ինձ քրիստոնեա եմ համարում, կարծում եմ իմ ծանոթների մեծ մասը նույնպես: 
> Ես չեմ կարող քրիստոնեա չլինել բայց արդեն քրիստոեության մեջ էլ կոնկրետ իմ համար այնքան իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, որքան առաջ:


Քրիստոնյա չեն համարվում, քրիստոնյա կամ լինում են կամ՝ ոչ: Քրիստոնյա են երբ հավատում են Սուրբ Երրորդությանը և հետևում ու պահպանում են Նրա(Քրիստոսի) պատվիրանները, այլապես ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա  .....




> Եթե Դուք իսկապես քրիստոնեա եք, ես ուրախ եմ Ձեր համար, սա ասում եմ միանգամայն լուրջ:


Դեռ ոչ, և ցավում եմ որ նույնը քեզ համար չեմ կարող ասել :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

> Դա քո իրավունքն է, բայց ուրիշին մի արգելի փնտրել, իսկ թե որքանով ես տեղյակ վարը գրվածից է երևում


Բայց ես չեմ էլ արգելում  :Smile: 




> Քրիստոնյա չեն համարվում, քրիստոնյա կամ լինում են կամ՝ ոչ: Քրիստոնյա են երբ հավատում են Սուրբ Երրորդությանը և հետևում ու պահպանում են Նրա(Քրիստոսի) պատվիրանները, այլապես ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա  .....


հավատում եմ, աշխատում եմ հետևել ու պահպանել պատվիրանները, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ «համարվում»:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (26.12.2011), հովարս (24.12.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Իսկ տվածդ հարցը անհետեթություն է, կներես


Անհեթեթություն պատճաը ո՞րն է՝ համոզված եք, որ դուք Ձեր երկրային կյանքում երբեք չեք լսի աստծու ձայնը, թ՞ե պարզապես մարդ սպանելու ընդունակ չեք…




> Քեց հասկանում եմ, դա նրանից է որ ոգևորված հավատացյալ ես եղել բայց Աստծու հետ անձնական հարաբերություն չես ունեցել, նման հավատքը դատապարտված է գայթակղության, որը շատ մեծ վնասներ է հասցնում հոգուն:


Ես չհասկացա. «Աստծու հետ անձնական հարաբերություն չես ունեցել», ինչ նկատի ունեք :Smile: 
Եթե կարծում եք, որ ես այդ տարիքում աստծուց պետք է նյութական արժեքներ խնդրեի ու չստանալու հետևանքով եմ հիասթափվել, կներեք բայց չարաչար սխալվում եք...
Ես ծնվածս օրվանից դաստիարակվել եմ մարդկային արժեքներով, ու ինձ համար նյութական արժեքները երկրորդական են...

----------


## հովարս

Սահակիչ, ինչ նյութական արժեքների մասին է խոսքը, հիշեցնեմ(...խնդրեցեք երկնքի արքայությունը...)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Սահակիչ, ինչ նյութական արժեքների մասին է խոսքը, հիշեցնեմ(...խնդրեցեք երկնքի արքայությունը...)


Եվ ի՞նչ պետք է խնդրենք երկնքի արքայությանը
Մեղքերի թողությու՞ն: Այսինքն մեզնից յուարանչյուրը կարող է («անգիտակից» կամ գիտակցված) «մեղք» գործել, հետո էլ հոգին թեթևացնելու համար ներում խնդրե՞լ :Smile: 
Մի գուցե պարզապես պետք չէ «մեղք» գործել…

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> «մեղք» գործել, հետո էլ հոգին թեթևացնելու համար ներում խնդրե՞լ
> Մի գուցե պարզապես պետք չէ «մեղք» գործել…


Ցանկալի է բայց համարյա թէ անհնար , որովհետև գայթակղությունները շրջապատում շատ-շատ են իսկ մենք կատարյալ չենք ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի պես այլ հասարակ մահկանացու ենք  ընդունակ գայթակղվելու և խոշտանգվելու ամեն առիթով և քանի որ անմեղ մնալը մեր ուժերից վեր է գոնե թողություն խնդրելով պարտավոր ենք մեր հոգիները մաքրել :

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Ցանկալի է բայց համարյա թէ անհնար , որովհետև գայթակղությունները շրջապատում շատ-շատ են իսկ մենք կատարյալ չենք ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի պես այլ հասարակ մահկանացու ենք  ընդունակ գայթակղվելու և խոշտանգվելու ամեն առիթով և քանի որ անմեղ մնալը մեր ուժերից վեր է գոնե թողություն խնդրելով պարտավոր ենք մեր հոգիները մաքրել :


Ես կասեի ստեղծել ու ստեղում են (ենք) նպաստավոր պայմաներ մարդուն մեղսավոր դարձնելու, հետո էլ ասենք անհնար է գայթակղությանը դիմակայե՞լ…
Մի գուցե պետք Է մարդ հավատա ինքն իրեն, այլ ոչ թե շինծու մեղսավոր միջավայրին...
Համոզված եմ, որ մարդ կատարյալ է: Ու այն համոզմունքը, թե մարդ անկատար է, պարզապես լավ առիթ է տալիս մեղքեր գործելու: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ես հենց դա էլ ասում էի: Դուք ասում եք, որ հերքում  չկա, որ Հակոբի Աստվածը ճշմարիտ Աստվածն է, ես էլ ասում եմ, իմ աստված լինելու հետ կապված էլ հերքում չկա
> Եթե մարդը չի հավատում Հակոբի Աստծուն, թող չհավատա, պետք չի իրեն ապացուցել, ապացույցներ ցանկության դեպքում կգտնվեն, բայց դրանց առակայության ժամանակ նույնպես մարդն իրավունք ունի չհավատալ: Այս երևույթին դեմ եմ, աշխատում եմ ոչ մեկի կարծիքի վրա չազդել:


Այստեղ կարծես մենք օղակի շուրջն ենք պտտվում :
Մինչև հերքող փաստերը ձեզ ապացուցող փաստեր են պետք , ձեր մոտ սա է բացակայում , հետևաբար հերքող փաստերի մասին խոսելու կարիքը ընդհանրապես չկա :
ՈՒ հետո այս թեմայում ոչ մեկին էլ չեն ստիպում ,որ հավատա ընդհանրապես :
Այստեղ միայն տեսակետներն են բախվում :

----------


## Hayazn

> Ես կասեի ստեղծել ու ստեղում են (ենք) նպաստավոր պայմաներ մարդուն մեղսավոր դարձնելու, հետո էլ ասենք անհնար է գայթակղությանը դիմակայե՞լ…
> Մի գուցե պետք Է մարդ հավատա ինքն իրեն, այլ ոչ թե շինծու մեղսավոր միջավայրին...
> Համոզված եմ, որ մարդ կատարյալ է: Ու այն համոզմունքը, թե մարդ անկատար է, պարզապես լավ առիթ է տալիս մեղքեր գործելու:


Եթե բոլոր մարդիք կարողանան դիմակայել գայթակղությանը հավասարապես  , ապա մենք կունենանք կատարյալ հասարակություն , բայց դուք գիտեք , որ թէ մեկը և թէ միուսը անհնար են : Հետևաբար կարիք չկա երազել անհասանելի բաների մասին , այն մեզ ոչ մի տեղ չի հասցնի :
Իսկ ըստ ինձ միակ կատարյալ մարդը , որ քայլել է այս մոլորակի վրա ՀԻՍՈՒՍ  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍՆ է :

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Եթե բոլոր մարդիք կարողանան դիմակայել գայթակղությանը հավասարապես  , ապա մենք կունենանք կատարյալ հասարակություն , բայց դուք գիտեք , որ թէ մեկը և թէ միուսը անհնար են : Հետևաբար կարիք չկա երազել անհասանելի բաների մասին , այն մեզ ոչ մի տեղ չի հասցնի :
> Իսկ ըստ ինձ միակ կատարյալ մարդը , որ քայլել է այս մոլորակի վրա ՀԻՍՈՒՍ  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍՆ է :


Մենք և մեր հասարակությունը ստեղծում ենք նպաստաոր պայմաներ մեղքեր գործելու,  հետո  էլ ասենք մարդ անկատար Է:
Ծնված օրվանից ի մահ մարդ կատարյալ է, անկախ կրոնից…
Համոզված կարող եմ ասել, որ այնտեղ, ուր քաղաքակրթությունը (ցիվիլիզացիան) մուտք չի գործել ու մարդիկ ապրում են բնության հետ ներդաշնակ, այնտեղ «մեղք» գերծել հասկացողություն անգամ չի կարող լինել. օրինակ Բուշմենները:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Մենք և մեր հասարակությունը ստեղծում ենք նպաստաոր պայմաներ մեղքեր գործելու,  հետո  էլ ասենք մարդ անկատար Է:
> Ծնված օրվանից ի մահ մարդ կատարյալ է, անկախ կրոնից…
> Համոզված կարող եմ ասել, որ այնտեղ, ուր քաղաքակրթությունը (ցիվիլիզացիան) մուտք չի գործել ու մարդիկ ապրում են բնության հետ ներդաշնակ, այնտեղ «մեղք» գերծել հասկացողություն անգամ չի կարող լինել. օրինակ Բուշմենները:


 Եթե օրենք չլիներ օրինազանցներ էլ չէին լինի և մենք կապրեինք հաշտ խաղաղ ու երջանիկ :
Բայց ցավոք դա այդպես չէ :
Նոր կտակարանը մեզ տեղեկացնում է այն մասին , որ գայթակղություններ պետք է որ լինեն և քանի որ մենք հավատում ենք այն բանին , որ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է մարդու համար ուրեմն գայթակղությունն էլ է մարդու համար :
Բայց մեկ այլ հարց է արթյոք մենք խնդրում ենք թողություն մեր զանցանքների համար :

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Եթե օրենք չլիներ օրինազանցներ էլ չէին լինի և մենք կապրեինք հաշտ խաղաղ ու երջանիկ :
> Բայց ցավոք դա այդպես չէ :
> Նոր կտակարանը մեզ տեղեկացնում է այն մասին , որ գայթակղություններ պետք է որ լինեն և քանի որ մենք հավատում ենք այն բանին , որ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ամեն ինչ ստեղծել է մարդու համար ուրեմն գայթակղությունն էլ է մարդու համար :
> Բայց մեկ այլ հարց է արթյոք մենք խնդրում ենք թողություն մեր զանցանքների համար :


Hayazn ջան կներես, բայց ես տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարող հասկանալ:
Պանիրն ու թակարդը մերդն է ստեղծել: Հիմա ենթադրենք պանիը գայթակղությունն է, թակարդն էլ փորձությունը: Վայ էն սոված մկանը, որը չի դիմանա գայթակղությանը :Smile: 
Եվ եթե թակարդ ընկած մուկը (լեզու ունենար) ու մեղա գար, թե.
-ներիր Մարդ Աստծո. էլ չեմ անի:
Ու քանի որ Մարդն ներողամիտ է ու ներելով մկանը բաց կթողնի: Ու էլի պանրով թակարդը մկանը հրամցնելով կարգելի պանիրն ուտելը: Եվ այսպես շարունակ…
Իմաստն ինչու՞մ է:
Կարծում եմ, որ այդ մարդը (աստված) առնվազն կամ սադիստ է, կամ էլ հումորի լավ զգացում ունի:

----------

Hayazn (25.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Մի գուցե պարզապես պետք չէ «մեղք» գործել…


Եթե կարող ես

----------


## Freeman

> Մինչև հերքող փաստերը ձեզ ապացուցող փաստեր են պետք , ձեր մոտ սա է բացակայում , հետևաբար հերքող փաստերի մասին խոսելու կարիքը ընդհանրապես չկա :
> :


Հա, նույն բանն ենք ասում, ուղղակի ես պատասխանել էի Ձեր գրառմանը, որում ասում էիք, որ Հակոբի Աստծու իրական լինելը հերքող ապացույց չկա: դրա համար էլ այսքան խոսակցություն ծավալվեց, ինչևէ, նման տեսակետները պետք չի բախվեն))

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Եթե կարող ես


 Իսկ ինչ՞ն է արգելում:
Համոզված եմ, որ այն մտացածին հասկացողությունը, թե մարդն մեղսավոր է և անկատար՝ դրդապատճառ է հանդիսանում նորանոր մեղքեր գործելու… 
 Մարդն առաջին հերթին պետք է գիտակցի, որ ինքը Արարչի կատարյալ ստեղծագործությունն է: Իսկ կրոններն ու դրանց տարատեսակները շեղում են մարդուն բուն կյանքի ուղուց…

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Hayazn ջան կներես, բայց ես տրամաբանությունը չեմ կարող հասկանալ:
> Պանիրն ու թակարդը մերդն է ստեղծել: Հիմա ենթադրենք պանիը գայթակղությունն է, թակարդն էլ փորձությունը: Վայ էն սոված մկանը, որը չի դիմանա գայթակղությանը
> Եվ եթե թակարդ ընկած մուկը (լեզու ունենար) ու մեղա գար, թե.
> -ներիր Մարդ Աստծո. էլ չեմ անի:
> Ու քանի որ Մարդն ներողամիտ է ու ներելով մկանը բաց կթողնի: Ու էլի պանրով թակարդը մկանը հրամցնելով կարգելի պանիրն ուտելը: Եվ այսպես շարունակ…
> Իմաստն ինչու՞մ է:
> Կարծում եմ, որ այդ մարդը (աստված) առնվազն կամ սադիստ է, կամ էլ հումորի լավ զգացում ունի:


Առանց ձեր ասելու էլ նկատելի է որ այս տրամաբանությունը չեք կարողանում  հասկանալ:
Մինչև ում ինչ լինելու մասին որոշում կայացնելը , հարկավոր է « ծուղակը » «  գայթակղությունից »  տարբերել :
ԵՎ եթե մեկը ձեր նկարագրածի պես ծուղակն է ընկել , ապա նա ոչ թէ թողություն պետք է խնդրի դրա համար , այլ օգնություն պետք է հայցի ամենաբարձրյալից և եթե նա առժանի է  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը կգա իրեն օգնության :
Իսկ եթե անձը ինքնակամ հարևանի գեղեցիկ կնոջ վրա աչք է տնկել « որ պետք է չաներ »  և հետո գիտակցելով զղջացել է իր արարքի համար , այս դեպքում նա պարտավոր է թողություն խնդրել և եթե նա առժանի է ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը նրան թողություն կտա :

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Առանց ձեր ասելու էլ նկատելի է որ այս տրամաբանությունը չեք կարողանում  հասկանալ:
> Մինչև ում ինչ լինելու մասին որոշում կայացնելը , հարկավոր է « ծուղակը » «  գայթակղությունից »  տարբերել :
> ԵՎ եթե մեկը ձեր նկարագրածի պես ծուղակն է ընկել , ապա նա ոչ թէ թողություն պետք է խնդրի դրա համար , այլ օգնություն պետք է հայցի ամենաբարձրյալից և եթե նա առժանի է  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը կգա իրեն օգնության :
> Իսկ եթե անձը ինքնակամ հարևանի գեղեցիկ կնոջ վրա աչք է տնկել « որ պետք է չաներ »  և հետո գիտակցելով զղջացել է իր արարքի համար , այս դեպքում նա պարտավոր է թողություն խնդրել և եթե նա առժանի է ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը նրան թողություն կտա :


Սեռական հակումներով շեղված անձը, (որը անորմալ հասարակության արդյունք է) չի կարող «ճշմարտ» ուղղությամբ առաջնորդվել զուտ մեղա գալով: Փաստորեն կարելի է աննդմեջ գայթակղվել ու համապատասխանաբար մեղա գա՞լ… :LOL: 
Հարգելիս դա չի լուծում տվյալ մարդու աննորմալ հոգեվիճակը, այլ ավելի մոլորության մեջ է գցում: :Smile:

----------

Hayazn (25.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ապացույց ունեք , որ հակոբի երկրպագած ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը տիեզերքի ԱՐԱՐԻՉ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը չե :
> Իհարկե ոչ :
> Այդ դեպքում ես ձեզ կառաջարկեի ընդունել ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը այնպես ինչպես այն մատուցում է մեզ Հայ Առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին , որովհետև ձեր տեսակետը արդարացնող փաստարկներ չունեք , որը ունակ լինի  հակակշռելու և կասկածի տակ առնելու ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի խոսք հանդիսանալու փաստարկը :


Ընդհանրապես աստվածաբանության մեջ ապացույցներ ոչ մեկն էլ չունի: Ուղղակի մաթեմատիկական վերլուծությամբ որոշակի կոնկրետ եզրահանգման եմ գալիս
1. Յակուբը երկրպագում էր մի էակի, որին անվանում էր Տիեզերքի արարիչ: Այդպես էին վարվում շատ շատերը` ամեն մեկը յուրովի ու տարբեր բաներ էին ասում ու գրում: Ինչի հիման վրա Յակուբին ավելի շատ հավատանք, քան մյուսներին?
2. Հին աշխարհում աստվածները շատ էին ու դրանց շարքում "Արարիչներն" էլ էին շատ: Ինչ հիմքով հավատամ Աստվածաշնչին և ոչ թե ասենք Յաջուր Վեդային, Ավեստային կամ Տրիպիտակային?

Պետք չի հարցին հարցով պատասխանել: Քանի որ դուք Աստվաշաշունչը համարում եք բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, ապապ Աստվածաշնչյան տեքստերից ելնելով էլ ունեմ "ապացույցներ", որ Յակուբին կուտ են տվել:
Սկսած ծննդոցի առաջին իսկ հատվածներից (այս թեմայում արդեն գրառել եմ, չեմ ուզում կրկնվել) բազմաթիվ օրինակներով ցույց եմ տվել, որ Եթե Աստվածաշնչը աստծո խոսքն է, ապա այդ աստվածն առնվազն մարդու մտածածն է կամ էլ առնվազն ոչ միակն ու ճշմարիտը:
Օրինակ սենց մտքեր "Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր": Եթե միակն է, ինչու է այդպես ասում? Բնական է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում Աստվածաշունչ գրչողները թույլ տեղերը կամաց-կամաց գլխի էին ընկնում ու "կարկատելով" առաջ էին գնում:
Իմ վերաբերմունքը ՀԱԵ-ին որպես կառույց և կազմակերպություն առանձնահատուկ է` անհարգալից է, անհանդուրժող, սակայն պահպանողական: Ուստի հաստատ չունեմ հալած յուղի տեղ իրանց հրամցրածն ընդունելու: Առավել ևս, որ տառերն էլ գիտեմ, տերտերի ուղեղից էլ պիտի որ իմը պակաս չլինի: Բայց այդ մասին այս թեմայում չեմ ծավալվի: Դրա համար այլ թեմա կա:

----------


## Varzor

> Սեռական հակումներով շեղված անձը, (որը անորմալ հասարակության արդյունք է) չի կարող «ճշմարտ» ուղղությամբ առաջնորդվել զուտ մեղա գալով: Փաստորեն կարելի է աննդմեջ գայթակղվել ու համապատասխանաբար մեղա գա՞լ…
> Հարգելիս դա չի լուծում տվյալ մարդու աննորմալ հոգեվիճակը, այլ ավելի մոլորության մեջ է գցում:


Դրա համար էլ մարմնավաճառների մեծ մասը վերջում հավատացյալ է դառնում` Թողություն է խնդրում: Մարյամ Մագդաղինեցու վառ օրինակը աչքների առաջ է  :Jpit: 
Այսինք հենց նույն Հին և նոր կտակարանների առճակատման հարցը կա հենց թեկուզ պարունակության առումով: Հին օրենքներից շատերը "փշրվեցին" Յեշուայի կողմից: Դրա համար էլ հրեաները չհավատացին: Ոնց կարող էին իրենք հավատալ, որ իր օրենքները խստագույնս պահպանել պատվիրած աստվածը պիտի սկսի քանդել այդ օրենքները?
Ոնց որ հիմա Աստվածաշնչին հավատացողներն են անվերապահորեն հավատում, այնպես էլ այն ժամանակ հավատացյալ հրեաները անվերապահորեն հավատում էին Թալմուդին, որում որ գրված էր, որ Աստված մեկն է: Իսկ իրենց տրամաբանությամբ, եթե Աստված որդի ունենար, ապա կլիներ երկու Աստված, իսկ դա հակասում էր Սուրբ գրքին: Ու էլի շատ ու շատ բաներ Հիսուսի ասածներից հակասում էին հրեական սուրբ գրքին: Դրա համար էլ Քրիստոնեությունը ավելի ուժեղ և մոլեռանդորեն տարածվեց այն ազգերի շրջանակլում, որոնք ծանոթ չէին Թալմուդին որպես առանձին սուրբ գիրք և այն ընկալում էին ընդամենը որպես Հին Ուխտ:


Հ.Գ.
Ժողովուրդ թեմայից շատ եք շեղվում:

----------


## Hayazn

> Օրինակ սենց մտքեր "Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր": Եթե միակն է, ինչու է այդպես ասում? Բնական է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում Աստվածաշունչ գրչողները թույլ տեղերը կամաց-կամաց գլխի էին ընկնում ու "կարկատելով" առաջ էին գնում:


Ինչպես հայտնի է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում շատ կան փոխաբերական իմաստով կամ հետին մտքով կամ նաև տողերի արանքում ընթերցվող նախադասություններ :
Այս Ձեր մատնանշած օրինակը այդ դեպքերից մեկն է : 
Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր մաքուր խղճով և Հավատով առ ԱՍՏՎԱծ , կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես .
« Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » և նրանք շարունակում են տողերի արանքում կարդալ  « որովհետև ես եմ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը արարիչը երկրի և երկնքի » :
Իսկ բոլոր անհավատները , թերահավատները  , աթեիստները , աղանդավորները , այլադավանները , մուտիլովչիկները , պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողները և գիտունիկ ձևացողները   տողերի արանքում այն կարդում են այսպես .
 « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » Չնայած , որ նրանք գոյություն ունեն :
Ստացվում  է , որ կարևորը , ոչ թէ ասելն է այլ հասկանալը :
Իհարկե դժվար չեր ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում ամեն ինչ գրել պարզ և հասկանալի բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպես պետք է զանազանեինք հավատացյալին անհավատից :
Գուցե և այսպիսի ձևով գրվածը պատահականություն չէ այլ դիտավորություն :

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչպես հայտնի է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում շատ կան *փոխաբերական իմաստով կամ հետին մտքով կամ նաև տողերի արանքում ընթերցվող նախադասություններ* :
> Այս Ձեր մատնանշած օրինակը այդ դեպքերից մեկն է :


ինչը խոսում է նրա մասին, որ գրքի շարադրանքը կատարված է մարդու կողմից` մարդու տրամանաբանությամբ, որոշ առումով` կոդավորված (որ մենակ քահանաները հասկանային)



> Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր մաքուր խղճով և Հավատով առ ԱՍՏՎԱծ , կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես .
> « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » և նրանք շարունակում են տողերի արանքում կարդալ  « որովհետև ես եմ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը արարիչը երկրի և երկնքի » :
> Իսկ բոլոր անհավատները , թերահավատները  , աթեիստները , աղանդավորները , այլադավանները , մուտիլովչիկները , պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողները և գիտունիկ ձևացողները   տողերի արանքում այն կարդում են այսպես .
>  « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » Չնայած , որ նրանք գոյություն ունեն :
> Ստացվում  է , որ կարևորը , ոչ թէ ասելն է այլ հասկանալը :
> Իհարկե դժվար չեր ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում ամեն ինչ գրել պարզ և հասկանալի բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպես պետք է զանազանեինք հավատացյալին անհավատից :
> Գուցե և այսպիսի ձևով գրվածը պատահականություն չէ այլ դիտավորություն :


Ինչ իրավունքով կամ հիմքով ես կոնկրետ ինձ նույնացնում այդ "գունավոր" ցանկիդ հետ?
Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ինչքան տարբեր են քո նշած շարքի մարդիկ: Ու հենց կոնկրետ նշված նախադասության օրիակով.
« Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր »
1. անհավատները - սուտ է, չեմ հավատում (ոնց տեսնում ես բանը տողատակերին էլ չի հասնում)
2. թերահավատները - Իսկ որտեղից հաստատ իմանանք, որ դա այդես է
3. աթեիստներ - հիմարություն` աստված գոյություն չունի
4. աղանդավորները - 
    4.1. եհովայի վկաներ - իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ Հիսուս աստված չի և պետք չե նրան երկրպագել: Հիսուսն ինքն էլ եր երկրպագում և աղոթում միակ աստծուն:
    4.2. հին արգելված ու ոչնչացված աղանդներից - Ուրեմն Հիսուսը ինքն իր հայրն էր` մարմնային տեսքով:
     ...
5. այլադավաններ - 
    5.1 Իսլամ - Այո, աստված մեկն է, այլ աստվածներ չկան, Ալլահը մեծ է
     5.2 Բուդդայականներ - Միակ և ճշմարիտ սկիզբը խոսում է մարդկանց հետ ու գրքեր թելադրում ?  Բուդդան ցավում է քեզ համար, սակայն մարդկային կյանքի շրջապտույտում դու դեռ ժաանակ կունենաս դա հասկանալու:
    5.3 Հինդուսներ - ??? Իսկ կոնկրետ կնշեք, թե Վիշնուի որ ավատարն է այդ խոսքերն արտասանել?
    5.4 Հուդայականներ - Քանի որ մենք ենք դավանում միակ և ճշմարիտ աստծուն, ապա միայն մենք ունենք ապրելու ու շնչելու իրավունք, մյուսները միջատներ են և մեր աստվածը նրանց կհանձնի մեր ձեռքը և նրան կլինեն մեր ծառաները

    ....
6. Մուտիլովչիկներ - արա, այ Մահմուդ, լսել ես, թե էս մուտիլովչիկները ինչ են ուզում անել քեզ հետ? Ասում են իրենց աստվածն է միակն ու ճշմարիտը, նույնիսկ այդ մասին գրքում է գրված:
7. Պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողներ - կարևորը դա չի, այլ այն, որ կարելի է սրա վրա էլ փող սարքել` մուտիլովչիկն էլ պետք կգա, մյուսներն էլ ...
8. Գիտունիկ ձևացողները - ամենայն հավանականությամբ այս արտահայտությունը տողատակով է գրված: Այն հասկանալու համար պետք է գտնել այն կոդը, որով կոդավերված է ամբողջ գիրքը:

Բացի սրանցից կան էլի կատեգորիաներ, բայց դե ես էլ քո խասյաթին չեմ  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Tig (27.12.2011), Արէա (27.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> ... 3. աթեիստներ - հիմարություն` աստված գոյություն չունի ...


Էս գրածն ա հիմարություն:  :Pardon:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Էս գրածն ա հիմարություն:


Իսկ կոնկրետ ո՞ր մասն էր հիմարություն:

Ինձ թվում է ուղղակի ճիշտ չես հասկացել *Varzor*-ի միտքը: Այն է. աթեիստը կարդալով մեջբերված հատվածն, ասում է. - Հիմարություն՝ աստված գոյություն չունի:

----------

Varzor (28.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ո՞ր մասն էր հիմարություն:
> 
> Ինձ թվում է ուղղակի ճիշտ չես հասկացել *Varzor*-ի միտքը: Այն է. աթեիստը կարդալով մեջբերված հատվածն, ասում է. - Հիմարություն՝ աստված գոյություն չունի:


Հա, երևի շտապեցի:  :Unsure: 

Վարզոր ջան, եթե դա ես ի նկատի ունեցել, ներողություն:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ի դեպ, քո այս գրառումից կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ դու ավելի շատ հավատում ես ոչ թե Աստծուն, այլ Աստծո խոսքին, ավելի կոնկրետ Աստվածաշնչին...


Ի գիտություն քեզ Աստծո խոսքը հենց ինքը աստվածաշունչն է այլապես ոչ ոք չէր իմանա բարձրյալի կամքը: Երևի դու ես քեզ համար աստված շինել քո հոգու խորքում և փորձում ես երկրպագել նրան մոռնալով որ Աստված Սուրբ Երրորդություն է կամ եռանձ բնություն որ է՝ Հայր, Որդի ու Սուրբ Հոգի: 

_Կարող եմ իմանալ թե դու հաճախում ես հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի կամ որևէ մի այլ եկեղեցի կամ ընդհանրապես հավատում ես Աստծո գոյությանը ?_

----------

հովարս (28.12.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ինչը խոսում է նրա մասին, որ գրքի շարադրանքը կատարված է մարդու կողմից` մարդու տրամանաբանությամբ, որոշ առումով` կոդավորված (որ մենակ քահանաները հասկանային)
> 
> 
> Ինչ իրավունքով կամ հիմքով ես կոնկրետ ինձ նույնացնում այդ "գունավոր" ցանկիդ հետ?
> Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ինչքան տարբեր են քո նշած շարքի մարդիկ: Ու հենց կոնկրետ նշված նախադասության օրիակով.
> « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր »
> 1. անհավատները - սուտ է, չեմ հավատում (ոնց տեսնում ես բանը տողատակերին էլ չի հասնում)
> 2. թերահավատները - Իսկ որտեղից հաստատ իմանանք, որ դա այդես է
> 3. աթեիստներ - հիմարություն` աստված գոյություն չունի
> ...


Վառզոր ջան, լրիվ ընկերական ասեմ որ դու պատկանում ես տեղ-տեղ 1, 2,և 4 կետերին որոշակի հակումներով 5րդից: Չմանրանամ :Smile:

----------

Varzor (28.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, երևի շտապեցի: 
> Վարզոր ջան, եթե դա ես ի նկատի ունեցել, ներողություն:


 :Jpit: 
ինձ էլ թվում էր, թե պարզ եմ գրել: "Տերմին" - ` գծիկ, տարբերակ:
Լավ, անցանք:

Հ.Գ.
Տնաշեն 8 հատ մնմանատիպ ի նկատի եմ ունեցոլ հենց էդ մեկը դուրդ չեկավ?  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան, լրիվ ընկերական ասեմ որ դու պատկանում ես տեղ-տեղ 1, 2,և 4 կետերին որոշակի հակումներով 5րդից: Չմանրանամ


Մանրանալու կարիք չկա, քանի որ ես ինքս էլ լավ հասկանում եմ, թե  ինչ եմ գրել:
Բայց քեզ հետ համամիտ չեմ, քանի որ ես *չեմ պատկանում* դրանցից ոչ մեկին: Մեկ անգամ կրակելով սնայպեր չեն կոչվում  :Wink: 
Այն, որ իմ գրառումներում, ինչպես և բանավոր խոսքում կարող եմ օգտագործել նմանատիպ տրամաբանությամբ արտահայտույթուներ, դեռ ինձ ոչ մի դասակարգման մեջ չի գցում:
Իսկ կոնկրետ այդ դասկարգումների տակ ընկնող մարդիկ ամբողջական տրամաբանություն ունեն կրոնի նկատմամբ ու սկզբունքորեն այդ նույն "տրամաբանությամբ" են մոտենում:

Կոնկրետ ես հավատում եմ, որ Աստված կա, Նա Միակն է, սակայն չեմ հավատում Աստվածաշնչին որպես Աստծո խոսք` նույնիսկ թերահավատորեն չեմ վերաբերվում այդ առումով: Սակայն որպես մարդու ստեղծած գիրք` հավատում եմ, իհարկե որոշ հատվածներին թերահավատորեն: Այլադավան ուղղակի չեմ կարող լինել, որովհետև ուղղակի կրոն չունեմ` իմ պատկերացումները դեռ չեն սկսել օգտագործե մարդկանց շահագործելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (28.12.2011), VisTolog (28.12.2011), Արէա (28.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Varzor ախպեր քավ լիցի , ես քո անձը վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ և չեմ էլ ունենա երբեք , որովհետև այստոժեղ միայն սկզբունքներն են իրար բախվում ,  բայց և այնպես հետաքրքիր է իմանալ :
Եթե գրածներիցս որևե մեկը քո  անձն է բնորոշում , ապա ինչու էս նեղանում :
Կամ .
Եթե գրածներիցս ոչ մեկը քո անձը չի բնորոշում , ապա ինչու էս նեղանում :

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ախպեր քավ լիցի , ես քո անձը վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ և չեմ էլ ունենա երբեք , որովհետև այստոժեղ միայն սկզբունքներն են իրար բախվում ,  բայց և այնպես հետաքրքիր է իմանալ :
> Եթե գրածներիցս որևե մեկը քո  անձն է բնորոշում , ապա ինչու էս նեղանում :
> Կամ .
> Եթե գրածներիցս ոչ մեկը քո անձը չի բնորոշում , ապա ինչու էս նեղանում :


Հայազն ջան,
Ես չեմ նեղանում, ես բարկանում եմ (թեթև էր, անցավ, վախենալու բան չկա  :Wink:  ) ու զարմանում եմ:
Բարկանում եմ - Թվարկում ես որոշակի շարք ու գրում, որ այդ շարքին են պատկանում նրանք, ովքեր ... ու ցիտում ես իմ գրառման մեջ առկա նախադասություն: Ես տրամաբանությունից չեմ բողոքում: Սա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան  կոնկրետացում: Եդ նույնն է, որ մեկը "բարև"-ին պատասխանի "խնձոր", ու "բարև" տվողն ասի "բարևին խնձորով բարևում են մտավոր հետամնացները": Օրինակս հասկանալի է?
Ի դեպ, միտումնավոր և համբերատար չեմ արձագանքել նաև այն ձևակերպմանդ, որ թվարկված ցանկին պատկանող մարդկանց խիղճը մաքուր չի: Դա վիրավորական է այդ մարդկանց հանդեպ (*Skeptic*-ի ականջը կանչի  :Wink:  )



> Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր մաքուր խղճով և Հավատով առ ԱՍՏՎԱծ , կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես .
> .....
> Իսկ բոլոր անհավատները , թերահավատները , աթեիստները , աղանդավորները , այլադավանները , մուտիլովչիկները , պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողները և գիտունիկ ձևացողները տողերի արանքում այն կարդում են այսպես .
> .....


Դու ոնց ես հասկանում քո իսկ գրածը? (ինքդ էլ իտես, թե ինչ ես ասել, իմ կարծիքով` մտածելով էլ սրդիցդ եկածն ես ասել  :Wink:  )
Զարմանում եմ - Եթե դու դա չես ի նկատի ունեցել, ապա ինչի ես այդպես գրել?

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, քո "տրամաբանական" ոչ ստանդարտ շղթաներն ինձ հասկանալի չեն  :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ.
Արևի սկզբունքներն իրար բախելուց այնպես բախենք, որ ոչ մեկին չվիրավորենք, թե կուզ ոչ միտումնավոր: Ի դեպ սկզբունքները բախումն անարդյունք բախում է: Արի ավելի լավ է տեսակետներ բախենք  :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Ի գիտություն քեզ Աստծո խոսքը հենց ինքը աստվածաշունչն է այլապես ոչ ոք չէր իմանա բարձրյալի կամքը:


Նախ շնորհակալություն տեղեկացման համար...




> Երևի դու ես քեզ համար աստված շինել քո հոգու խորքում և փորձում ես երկրպագել նրան մոռնալով որ Աստված Սուրբ Երրորդություն է կամ եռանձ բնություն որ է՝ Հայր, Որդի ու Սուրբ Հոգի:


Երկրորդ, այո ես ինքս եմ իմ համար աստված "շինել"... /չնայած "շինել" բառի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց այս պահին այլ բնութագրող բառ չգտա/
Երրորդ ես չեմ երկրպագում և ոչ մի աստծու, ավելի ճիշտ ես "երկրպագել" հասկացությունը չեմ ընդունում, իմ համար երկրպագելը կռապաշտական տերմին է:
*Իմ համար Աստվածահաճո գործունեությունը ուղղակի մարդկային բարոյական նորմերով ապրելն է:*




> _Կարող եմ իմանալ թե դու հաճախում ես հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի կամ որևէ մի այլ եկեղեցի կամ ընդհանրապես հավատում ես Աստծո գոյությանը ?_


Ես նախկինում ավելի շատ էի հաճախում հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի: Բայց /կներես բայց պիտի ասեմ/ նաև քեզ նման մոլեռանդ ու կույր հավատացյալների մոտեցումների պատճառով հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին իմաստազրկվեց իմ աչքերում:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես Աստծո գոյությանը հավատում եմ, ուղակի նորից կրկնեմ, քո նշած Աստվածը իմ պատկերացրած Աստծո լոկ մի մասնիկն է...

----------

Quyr Qery (28.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Skeptic (28.12.2011), Varzor (28.12.2011), Արէա (28.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Հայազն ջան,
> Ես չեմ նեղանում, ես բարկանում եմ (թեթև էր, անցավ, վախենալու բան չկա  ) ու զարմանում եմ:
> Բարկանում եմ - Թվարկում ես որոշակի շարք ու գրում, որ այդ շարքին են պատկանում նրանք, ովքեր ... ու ցիտում ես իմ գրառման մեջ առկա նախադասություն: Ես տրամաբանությունից չեմ բողոքում: Սա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան  կոնկրետացում: Եդ նույնն է, որ մեկը "բարև"-ին պատասխանի "խնձոր", ու "բարև" տվողն ասի "բարևին խնձորով բարևում են մտավոր հետամնացները": Օրինակս հասկանալի է?
> Ի դեպ, միտումնավոր և համբերատար չեմ արձագանքել նաև այն ձևակերպմանդ, որ թվարկված ցանկին պատկանող մարդկանց խիղճը մաքուր չի: Դա վիրավորական է այդ մարդկանց հանդեպ (*Skeptic*-ի ականջը կանչի  )
> 
> Դու ոնց ես հասկանում քո իսկ գրածը? (ինքդ էլ իտես, թե ինչ ես ասել, իմ կարծիքով` մտածելով էլ սրդիցդ եկածն ես ասել  )
> Զարմանում եմ - Եթե դու դա չես ի նկատի ունեցել, ապա ինչի ես այդպես գրել?
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, քո "տրամաբանական" ոչ ստանդարտ շղթաներն ինձ հասկանալի չեն 
> ...


Էտ « մաքուր սրտով » -ի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում և հիմա կփորձեմ ուղղել « շատ եմ սիրում 2 ղ -ով բառերը » մեռնեմ Հայոց լեզվին « ամենա աներգեցիկ լեզուն ա »  « Հաճաղ լսում եմ Ինգա և Անուշ արշակյանների « Սանդի երգը » տառերի կեսը «  Խ »- ա կեսն էլ « ղ » ամենաաներգեցիկ տառերը :
Ինչևե դա պետք է որ շտապելու արթյունք լինի , իսկ մինչ այտ խնդրում եմ « մաքուր սրտով »-ի փոխարեն  կարդալ « առանց երկմտանքի » :

----------


## Varzor

> Էտ « մաքուր սրտով » -ի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում և հիմա կփորձեմ ուղղել
> Ինչևե դա պետք է որ շտապելու արթյունք լինի , իսկ մինչ այտ խնդրում եմ « մաքուր սրտով »-ի փոխարեն  կարդալ « առանց երկմտանքի » :


Դա էլ չի համընկնում տրամաբանոթւյան հետ  :Smile: 
Կստացվի 



> Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր *առանց երկմտանքի* և Հավատով առ ԱՍՏՎԱծ , կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես .


Ես էլ եմ առանց երկմտանքի ու հավատով առ աստված կարդում այդ տողերը, բայց քո ասածի նման չեմ ընկալում  :Wink: 
Արի փոխենք սենց.



> Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր առանց կասկածի հավատալով Աստվածաշնչին և դավանելով ՀԱԵ-ն, կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես .


Սենց ճիշտ է?



> « շատ եմ սիրում 2 ղ -ով բառերը » մեռնեմ Հայոց լեզվին « ամենա աներգեցիկ լեզուն ա »  « Հաճաղ լսում եմ Ինգա և Անուշ արշակյանների « Սանդի երգը » տառերի կեսը «  Խ »- ա կեսն էլ « ղ » ամենաաներգեցիկ տառերը :


Խա?
Իսկ ես չեմ սի*ղ*ում "ղ"-ով սկսվող ու ա*ղ*հեստական "ղ"-ով բա*ղ*ե*ղ*ը

----------

Quyr Qery (29.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Դա էլ չի համընկնում տրամաբանոթւյան հետ 
> Կստացվի 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ առանց երկմտանքի ու հավատով առ աստված կարդում այդ տողերը, բայց քո ասածի նման չեմ ընկալում 
> Արի փոխենք սենց.
> 
> Սենց ճիշտ է?
> 
> Խա?
> Իսկ ես չեմ սի*ղ*ում "ղ"-ով սկսվող ու ա*ղ*հեստական "ղ"-ով բա*ղ*ե*ղ*ը


Չէ միայն այտ մի բառը փոխենք հերիք ա ՀԱԵ-ի մասին պետք չի գրել որպես դավանանք :

----------

Varzor (29.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ միայն այտ մի բառը փոխենք հերիք ա ՀԱԵ-ի մասին պետք չի գրել որպես դավանանք :


Այսինքն սենց?



> « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » 
> Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր առանց կասկածի, հավատալով Աստվածաշնչին կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես . 
> « որովհետև ես եմ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը արարիչը երկրի և երկնքի»


Այ սա արդեն ընդունելի և հստակ հասկանալի տրամաբանոթւյամբ միտք է: Ընդունեցի, իրոք որ այդպես է, հակառակը չի կարող լինել` հակասական է  :Smile: 
Ու ըստ այդմ էլ, քանի որ ես չեմ պատկանում "առանց կասկածի, Աստվածաշնչին հավատացողների" շարքին, ուստի և այդ տողերը ինձ համար այլ բան են նշանակում  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Այսինքն սենց?
> 
> Այ սա արդեն ընդունելի և հստակ հասկանալի տրամաբանոթւյամբ միտք է: Ընդունեցի, իրոք որ այդպես է, հակառակը չի կարող լինել` հակասական է 
> Ու ըստ այդմ էլ, քանի որ ես չեմ պատկանում "առանց կասկածի, Աստվածաշնչին հավատացողների" շարքին, ուստի և այդ տողերը ինձ համար այլ բան են նշանակում


Էս տարբերակին ավելի համաձայն եմ քան ձեր առաջարկած նախորդ տարբերակին , իսկ ով ինչպես է ընկալում , դա իրեն գործն է , քանի որ կարևորը ոչ թէ ասելն է այլ հասկանալը :

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էս տարբերակին ավելի համաձայն եմ քան ձեր առաջարկած նախորդ տարբերակին , իսկ ով ինչպես է ընկալում , դա իրեն գործն է , քանի որ կարևորը ոչ թէ ասելն է այլ հասկանալը :


Մի հարց Ձեզ կարելի է? Ասենք Դուք երբևէ փորձել եք աստվածաշնչին ավելի վերլուծաբար մոտենալ, թե էլ ինչ հավատք, եթե վերլուծություն է լինելու?

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012), Varzor (30.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս տարբերակին ավելի համաձայն եմ քան ձեր առաջարկած նախորդ տարբերակին , իսկ ով ինչպես է ընկալում , դա իրեն գործն է , քանի որ կարևորը ոչ թէ ասելն է այլ հասկանալը :


Այ տեսնում ես հանդուրժողականությունն ինչ խաղաղություն է բերում  :Wink: 
Այ հենց դրանով էլ ծայրահեղորեն տարբերվում են Հին և Նոր Կտակարանները: Հին կտակարանը` անհանդուրժող է, կոշտ ու նույնիսկ դաժան, իսկ Նոր Կտակարանը` հանդուրժող, խղճացող, ավելի հետևողական ու համամարդկային:
Ըստ Նոր Կտակարանի, հենց այս անհանդուրժողականությունն էր, որ քանդեց Յեշուան իր կյանքով, խոսքով և գործով: Դե բնական է, հրաեներն, իրենց հավատքին համաձայն, չհանդուրժեցին դա ու հռոմեացիների ձեռքով խաչեցին Յեշուային, որը նույնիսկ խաչի վրա ներեց նրանց: Չէ որ Հիսուս ներկայանում էր որպես աստծո որդի, իսկ Սուրբ Գիրքն ասում էր, որ "Աստված մեկն է", ուստի չի կարող որդի ունենալ (սա հրեական պատկերացումն եր, որը առկա է մինչև հիմա: Ի դեպ նույն կերպ էլ մուսուլմանները քրիստոնյաներին համարում են անհավատ` Իսա մարգարեին Աստծո որդի համարելու և երկրպագելու համար)
Եթե ուշադիր կարդանք Հին Կտակարանը, ապա Աստված ոչ մի հանցանքի համար ներում չի շնորհել և ոչ մեկին` սկսած Ադամից: Բոլորն մեղսավորներն էլ այս կամ այն չափով խիստ պատիժ են ստացել հենց իրենց երկրային կյանքում և ոչ մի խոսք էլ չի գնացել հոգևոր կյանքի, հոգու կործանման և հարության փրկությունից զրկվելու մասին: Ինչ է, այն ժամանակ դեռ սեփական որդուն զոաբերելու պլանները չուներ աստված?
Մինչև Հիսուսի համբարձվելը հավատացյալ մարդիկ հաոզված էին, որ մահը դա վերջն է` Ադամական մեղքի ծանրագույն պատիժը: Չէ որ սկսած Ադամից, վերջացրած Սոդոմ-Գոմորով Աստված պատժում էր մահով և նույնիսկ ինքն էր սպանում (ջրհեղեղ, Եգիպտոս, Սոդոմ, Գոմոր և այլն): Իսկ Հիսուս *ներեց* և նույնիսկ իրեն սպանողների համար ներում խնդրեց "քանզի չեն գիտակցում, թե ինչ են անում":
Իսկ միթե Սոդոմցիք արժանի չէին ներման? Հիսուս հասկանում էր, որ անգիտակցաբար են անում, իսկ Հայրը չէր հասկանում? Ինչ որ չի կպնում  :Pardon:

----------

Hayazn (30.12.2011), Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես նախկինում ավելի շատ էի հաճախում հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի: Բայց /կներես բայց պիտի ասեմ/ նաև քեզ նման մոլեռանդ ու կույր հավատացյալների մոտեցումների պատճառով հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին իմաստազրկվեց իմ աչքերում:
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես Աստծո գոյությանը հավատում եմ, ուղակի նորից կրկնեմ, քո նշած Աստվածը իմ պատկերացրած Աստծո լոկ մի մասնիկն է...


Փառք Աստծուն որ ես քո պատկերացրած մոլեռանդ ու կույր հավատացյալը չեմ քանի որ կրոնական չեմ, հակառակ քեզ ես հավատում եմ աստվածաշնչին և ընդունում Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, եթե կարծում ես քո աչքերը ավելի բաց են քան իմը ապա թող Աստված դրանք ավելի լայն բացի որպիսի գտնես հոգուտ փրկություն և ազատվես քո խավար ներքնաշխարհից: Մի քանի անգամ եկեղեցի գնալով ու մեղավոր և անմեղներ փնտրելով չես կարող աստծո խոսքին հակառակ կանգնես: Հա հասկանում եմ կան շատերը որոնց վարքը կամ գործունեությունը պախարակում են իսկական քրիստոնիայի անունը բայց մենք պարդկանց նայելով չենք եզրակացություներ անում ինչպես որ դու ես անում քանի որ մարդուն նայելով մարդը չի բարձրանա այլ միայն Աստծուն նայելով է որ դու սկսում ես սիրել դիմացինիտ ինչքան էլ նա անարժան լինի այդ սիրուն:
Չգիտեմ հասկացար թե ոչ բայց դա արդեն ինձ համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չի քանի որ ես քեզ համար չխաչվեցի այլ Աստված ու Նա դա արեց որպիսի դու նրան հավատալով դժոխք չգնաս իսկ եթե այս բոլոր ասածներս քեզ համար նորից ծիծաղելի թվա ուրեմն մեղքը քո վիզը դու ես պատասխան տալու դրա համար:
Շնորհավոր նոր տարի և Սուրբ Ծնունդ  :Smile:

----------

Tig (30.12.2011), Ավետիք (03.01.2012), հովարս (31.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Փառք Աստծուն որ ես քո պատկերացրած մոլեռանդ ու կույր հավատացյալը չեմ քանի որ կրոնական չեմ, հակառակ քեզ ես հավատում եմ աստվածաշնչին և ընդունում Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, եթե կարծում ես քո աչքերը ավելի բաց են քան իմը ապա թող Աստված դրանք ավելի լայն բացի որպիսի գտնես հոգուտ փրկություն և ազատվես քո խավար ներքնաշխարհից:


Ուրախ եմ, որ սխալվում եմ այն հարցում, որ դու կույր ու մոլեռանդ հավատացյալ չես: Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, դա կրոնական լինել չլինելու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ուրախ եմ նաև, որ հավատում ես աստվածաշնչին: Անհավատ մարդու համար դժվար է ապրել: Ես չեմ կարծում, թե իմ աչքերը քոնից առավել լայն են բացված: Ոչ, ուղղակի ես տեսնում եմ մի բան, դու մի ուրիշ բան: Իսկ աչքերս ավելի լայն բացվելու մաղթանքի համար էլ շնորհակալություն: Բայց ես չեմ գտնում, որ ավելի կամ պակաս լայն բացվելը կապ ունի հոգու փրկության հետ: Ու ընդհանրապես "հոգու փրկություն" տերմինը չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է նշանակում: Իսկ իմ խավար ներաշխարհի հարցերը, թող որ ես ինքս լուծեմ:  :Smile: 




> Մի քանի անգամ եկեղեցի գնալով ու մեղավոր և անմեղներ փնտրելով չես կարող աստծո խոսքին հակառակ կանգնես: Հա հասկանում եմ կան շատերը որոնց վարքը կամ գործունեությունը պախարակում են իսկական քրիստոնիայի անունը բայց մենք պարդկանց նայելով չենք եզրակացություներ անում ինչպես որ դու ես անում քանի որ մարդուն նայելով մարդը չի բարձրանա այլ միայն Աստծուն նայելով է որ դու սկսում ես սիրել դիմացինիտ ինչքան էլ նա անարժան լինի այդ սիրուն:


Նախ ես մեղավոր ու անմեղ չեմ փնտրում, ես նման բան չեմ ասել: Ոչ էլ ձգտում ունեմ Աստծո խոսքին հակառակ կանգնել: Եթե ես չեմ ընդունում աստվածաշունչը որպես Աստծո խոսք, ապա ես նրան հակառակ կանգնել էլ չեմ կարող  :Smile:  Իսկ մարդու մասին դատողություններ անելու համար պիտի մարդուն նայես, Աստծու մասին դատողություներ անելու համար պիտի նայես ամեն ինչին /քո տեսադաշտի սահմաններում իհարկե/: Ու ընդհանրեպես ես կարծում եմ, որ վատ մարդիկ գոյություն չունեն: Ու բոլորն են արժանի սիրուն: Ուղակի մեր բնորոշմանբ վատ մարդիկ ինչ ինչ պատճառներով բասցական լիցքեր ունեն կուտակած իրենց մեջ…




> Չգիտեմ հասկացար թե ոչ բայց դա արդեն ինձ համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չի քանի որ ես քեզ համար չխաչվեցի այլ Աստված ու Նա դա արեց որպիսի դու նրան հավատալով դժոխք չգնաս իսկ եթե այս բոլոր ասածներս քեզ համար նորից ծիծաղելի թվա ուրեմն մեղքը քո վիզը դու ես պատասխան տալու դրա համար:
> Շնորհավոր նոր տարի և Սուրբ Ծնունդ


Իսկ ինձ համար կարևոր է քեզ հասկանալը և կարծում եմ հասկացա: Ինչպես նաև կարևոր է, որ ինձ հասկանան, քանի չհասկացվածությունը բացսական էներգիայի աղբյուր է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Հիսուսի խաչվելուն, ապա ես դա նույնպես չեմ հասկանում և չեմ ընդունում: Ամեն մարդ ինքը անձամբ պիտի պատասխան տա իր արածների համար: Ես ընդունում եմ Հիսուսի գերհզոր ուսուցիչ լինելը և մարդուն ճիշտ արժեհամակարգով ապրելու ուղին ցույց տալը: Բայց նրա խաչելությունը չեմ ընդունում որպես զոհողություն մարդու փրկության համար: Գուցե մարդկության փրկության համար, այո, բայց ոչ անհատական մարդու փրկության համար: Գլոբալ առումով մարդկության փրկության համար նրա գալուստը մեծ դրական էներգիա բերեց Երկիր, որը գուցե նպաստեց Երկիրն խուցափել բացարձակ բացսականացվելուց: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա փրկեց մարդ անհատին, նա ուղակի ուղին ցույց տվեց:
Ես ինքս եմ պատասխանատու իմ “խավար ներաշխահի” գործածների համար: Ու դժողք հասկացությունը նույնպես իմ համար անհասկանալի է… Ինչևէ սրանց մասին բազմիցս ասել եմ ու հիմա չեմ ուզում կրկնվել:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է քո ասածների ծիծաղելի լինելուն, ապա դրանք ինձ երբեք ծիծաղելի  չեն թվացել: Հակառակը քո հարցադրումները ստիպում են ինձ գտնել այդ հարցերի պատասխանները ինքս իմ մեջ… Եթե չլինեին այդ հարցադրումները, ապա պատասխաններն էլ չէին գտնվի: Ու դրա համար ես շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից:
Քեզ նույնպես շնորհավորում եմ նոր տարվա և Սուրբ Ծնունդի կապակցությամբ:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.12.2011), Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), Արծիվ (31.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ... միայն Աստծուն նայելով է որ դու սկսում ես սիրել դիմացինիտ ինչքան էլ նա անարժան լինի այդ սիրուն:
> Չգիտեմ հասկացար թե ոչ բայց դա արդեն ինձ համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չի քանի որ ես քեզ համար չխաչվեցի այլ Աստված ու Նա դա արեց որպիսի դու նրան հավատալով դժոխք չգնաս իսկ եթե այս բոլոր ասածներս քեզ համար նորից ծիծաղելի թվա ուրեմն մեղքը քո վիզը դու ես պատասխան տալու դրա համար:
> Շնորհավոր նոր տարի և Սուրբ Ծնունդ


Ստեղ են ասել.
Նախընտրում եմ իմ թշնամիներին չսիրել, այլ հիմնովին ոչնչացնել, որպեսզի հանգիստ գնամ դժոխք  :Wink: 
Ամեն մեկն ունակ է ինքնուրույն որոշելու իր կյանքը ապրելու տարբերակները:

Շնորհավոր Ամանոր` ամեն օր  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.12.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Մի հարց Ձեզ կարելի է? Ասենք Դուք երբևէ փորձել եք աստվածաշնչին ավելի վերլուծաբար մոտենալ, թե էլ ինչ հավատք, եթե վերլուծություն է լինելու?


Վերլուծաբար մոտեցել եմ , բայց ոչ կասկածամտորեն :
Իմ առաքելությունը այս կյանքում 2000 տարվա տպագրիչների ու թարգմանիչների վստահելիությունը կասկածի տակ առնել չէ : 
Կյանքը շատ կարճ է դրա համար :
Եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ իմ վերաբերմունքը ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի նկատմամբ . ասեմ , որ մինչև գիրքը բացելը ներշնչվում եմ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-աին ներկայությամբ կարդալով խորագիրը :
             ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ
ԵՎ անկախ այն բանից « անգլյացիները ավելի դիպուկ բառ ունեն այս իրավիճակի համար  « ռեգարդլեսս » » թէ ինչ է գրված գրքում ես պատկերացնում եմ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի ներկայությունը :
Իսկ ինչ է գրված ներսում .
ՍԿԶԲԻՑ ԷՐ ԲԱՆԸ 
Իսկ եթե սրսնից ավելի առաջ եք ցանկանում գնալ .
Կներեք ես Ձեզ չեմ կարող օգնել :

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ինչ է գրված ներսում .
> ՍԿԶԲԻՑ ԷՐ ԲԱՆԸ


Բայց Աստվածաշունչը այդ տողերով չի, որ սկսվում է  :Wink: 



> Ի սկզբանէ արար Աստուած զերկին եւ զերկիր

----------

Sambitbaba (03.01.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Բայց Աստվածաշունչը այդ տողերով չի, որ սկսվում է


Varzor  ախպեր եթե ուշադիր լինես ես չեմ գրել  « ինչպես է այն սկսվում »  այլ գրել եմ  « ինչ է գրված ներսում » : Սա բերել եմ որպես օրինակ թէ որտեղից է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ը մեզ ուղեկցում :
Այստեղ տեղադրում եմ իմ գրառումը նույնությամբ.

Ահա  այն.

Վերլուծաբար մոտեցել եմ , բայց ոչ կասկածամտորեն :
Իմ առաքելությունը այս կյանքում 2000 տարվա տպագրիչների ու թարգմանիչների վստահելիությունը կասկածի տակ առնել չէ : 
Կյանքը շատ կարճ է դրա համար :
Եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ իմ վերաբերմունքը ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի նկատմամբ . ասեմ , որ մինչև գիրքը բացելը ներշնչվում եմ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-աին ներկայությամբ կարդալով խորագիրը :
ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ
ԵՎ անկախ այն բանից « անգլյացիները ավելի դիպուկ բառ ունեն այս իրավիճակի համար « ռեգարդլեսս » » թէ ինչ է գրված գրքում ես պատկերացնում եմ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի ներկայությունը :
Իսկ ինչ է գրված ներսում .
ՍԿԶԲԻՑ ԷՐ ԲԱՆԸ 
Իսկ եթե սրսնից ավելի առաջ եք ցանկանում գնալ .
Կներեք ես Ձեզ չեմ կարող օգնել :

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Վերլուծաբար մոտեցել եմ , բայց ոչ կասկածամտորեն :
> Իմ առաքելությունը այս կյանքում 2000 տարվա տպագրիչների ու թարգմանիչների վստահելիությունը կասկածի տակ առնել չէ : 
> Կյանքը շատ կարճ է դրա համար :
> Եթե ցանկանում եք իմանալ իմ վերաբերմունքը ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ի նկատմամբ . ասեմ , որ մինչև գիրքը բացելը ներշնչվում եմ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-աին ներկայությամբ կարդալով խորագիրը :
>              ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ
> ԵՎ անկախ այն բանից « անգլյացիները ավելի դիպուկ բառ ունեն այս իրավիճակի համար  « ռեգարդլեսս » » թէ ինչ է գրված գրքում ես պատկերացնում եմ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ի ներկայությունը :
> Իսկ ինչ է գրված ներսում .
> ՍԿԶԲԻՑ ԷՐ ԲԱՆԸ 
> Իսկ եթե սրսնից ավելի առաջ եք ցանկանում գնալ .
> Կներեք ես Ձեզ չեմ կարող օգնել :


Ըմ, լավ, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, բայց եթե Դուք վերլուծաբար եք մոտեցել, ոչ մի անգամ չեք կասկածել էդ խոսքերի իրավացիությանը, ասնեք եթե հենց աստված գրած լիներ` ուրիշ, բայց չկասկածել Ձեզ նման մահկանացուի 2000 տարի առաջ ասված խոսքերին, կներեք, տրամաբանական չէ:
Իսկ են, որ սկզբում բանն էր, առանց աստվածաշնչի էլ պարզ է:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ըմ, լավ, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, բայց եթե Դուք վերլուծաբար եք մոտեցել, ոչ մի անգամ չեք կասկածել էդ խոսքերի իրավացիությանը, ասնեք եթե հենց աստված գրած լիներ` ուրիշ, բայց չկասկածել Ձեզ նման մահկանացուի 2000 տարի առաջ ասված խոսքերին, կներեք, տրամաբանական չէ:
> Իսկ են, որ սկզբում բանն էր, առանց աստվածաշնչի էլ պարզ է:


Շնորհակալ եմ իմ տեսակետը ըմբռնելու համար և դարցյալ կուզեմ մատնանշել , որ կարևորը ասելը չէ  այլ հասկանալը :
Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից թե դուք այն ինչպես եք ընկալում և ընդունում :
Մարդկանց մի մասը կարծում է թէ վարունգը միրգ է իսկ միուս մասը պնդում է , որ այն բանջարեղեն է և երկու խումբն էլ հաստատ է իրենց կարծիքի մեջ :
Իհարկե  այս կարծիքները վարունգի եղելության վրա չեն ազդում և դրանիղ նրա համը չի փոխվում ուղղակի դա պատճառ է հանդիսանում , որպեսզի այս երկու խմբի մեջ երկխոսությունը փակուղի մտնի :

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե ես չեմ ընդունում աստվածաշունչը որպես Աստծո խոսք, ապա ես նրան հակառակ կանգնել էլ չեմ կարող


Եթե չես ընդունում Աստվածաշունչը , արդեն հակառակ ես նրան :Xeloq:

----------

Ավետիք (03.01.2012), Արծիվ (31.12.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե չես ընդունում Աստվածաշունչը , արդեն հակառակ ես նրան


Դե երևի 


> Եթե ես չեմ ընդունում աստվածաշունչը որպես Աստծո խոսք, ապա ես նրան հակառակ կանգնել էլ չեմ կարող


 ասելով Տիգը նկատի ուներ թե չի ընդունում աստվածաշունչը բայց չի էլ ուզում ասի թե դա սուտ է  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում նա ինձ հասկացավ իհարկե ես էլ իրեն բայց ամենակարևորը նա է որ այս ամենից կարելի է հետևություն անել և նորից խորհել:

----------

Tig (31.12.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Կարծում եմ այստեղ ոչ մեկս իրավունք չունենք համոզելու կամ ջանք գործադրելու դիմացինին բերելով հավատքի կամ հակառակը շեղել այդ նույն հավատքից: Իմ խնդրանքը նա է որ եթե հարցեր ենք ուղղում իրար կամ կարծիքներ հայտնում այս թեմայի շուրջ փորձենք դրանք անելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածենք և ինքներս հարց տանք մեզ թե իրո՞ք այդ հարցի պատասխանը մտատանջում է ինձ թե հենց այնպես եմ հարցնում կամ իրո՞ք դիմացինին համար կարևոր է լսել իմ կարծիքը թե ասում եմ որ իմանան ես էլ շատ բան գիտեմ: Շատ ժամանակ մենք հարցեր ենք ուղղում դիմացինին բայց մեր մտքում ունենք դրա պատասխանը և ինչ էլ որ լինի դրա պատասխանը միևնույն չի փոխվում մեր կարծիքը դրա մասին: Այս նոր տարում ցանկանում եմ բոլորիտ և ինձ *սեր, խաղաղություն և առողջություն* քանի որ դրանք են առաջնակարգը և թող իրար հանդեպ միշտ հարգալից լինենք լինի դիմացինտ հավատացյալ թե չհավատացող  :Smile: 
Շնորհավոր Նոր Տարի 2012 և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Սուրբ Ծնունդը (եթե իհարկե հավատում ես  :Wink: )

----------

Hayazn (31.12.2011), Moonwalker (31.12.2011), Quyr Qery (31.12.2011), Sambitbaba (01.01.2012), Tig (31.12.2011), Varzor (09.01.2012), Ավետիք (03.01.2012), հովարս (31.12.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ կյանքը ես շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մահը ատելու ոչ մի հիմք չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ այն իմ համար մի բանի ավարտ լինելուց բացի, նոր բանի սկիզբ է: Հենց դա է իմ համար հավիտենություն ասվածը: Իսկ ձեր նկարագրած հավիտենությունը իմ համար փուչ բան է:


Սրտանց եմ ասում, Տիգ ջան, երբեմն իրոք մեծ հաճույք են պատճառում քո հանգիստ, համեստ, խորիմաստ ու կշռադատված պատասխանները: 

Մի գիրք եմ ցանկանում առաջարկել քեզ կարդալ այս թեմայով /եթե ծանոթ չես իհարկե/՝ փոքրիկ գիրք է ու շատ ժամանակ չի խլի: Եթե որոշեի պատասխանել "Անցած տարի կարդացածս երեք լավագույն գրքերը" թեմային, այս գիրքն անպայման այդ եռյակի մեջ կլիներ:

*Митч ЭЛБОМ - "Пятеро, что ждут тебя на небесах".*

Հեղինակը փորձում է պատասխանել այն հարցին, որը տալիս է ինքն իրեն մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը. Ի՞նչ է գտնվում այնտեղ, վերջնագծի այն կողմում...

----------

Tig (04.01.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե դժվար չեր ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ-ում ամեն ինչ գրել պարզ և հասկանալի բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպես պետք է զանազանեինք հավատացյալին անհավատից :
> Գուցե և այսպիսի ձևով գրվածը պատահականություն չէ այլ դիտավորություն :


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, սիրելի Հայազն. այսպիսի ձևով գրվածը՝ մեծ դիտավորություն է: Դիտավորություն՝ աղավաղել ճշմարիտը, պարզն ու հասկանալին… Չհասկացողի հոգում սերմանել վախն ու կասկածը… 
*Վախը՝* ահարկու և դատապարտող Աստծո նկատմամբ, ի միջի այլոց տեղին է հիշել, որ հաճախ չգիտես էլ անգամ, թե ինչի՞ համար ես դատապարտվում, չէ՞ որ Աստծո միտքն անհասանելի է մեզ՝ մեղավորներիս համար… /Ի դեպ, այդ դեպքում էլ ինչների՞ս է այդ Աստվածաշունչը…/
*Կասկածը՝* մերձավորի հանդեպ, որը  /մտածում ենք մենք/, հանդիսանալով ի ծնե մեղավոր, էլ ինչե՞ր ասես, որ չի կարող բերել մեր գլխին…




> Բոլոր նրանք , ովքեր մաքուր խղճով և Հավատով առ ԱՍՏՎԱծ , կարդում են այս տողերը , նրանց այն ներկայանում է այսպես .
> « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » և նրանք շարունակում են տողերի արանքում կարդալ  « որովհետև ես եմ միակ և ճշմարիտ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ը արարիչը երկրի և երկնքի » :
> Իսկ բոլոր անհավատները , թերահավատները  , աթեիստները , աղանդավորները , այլադավանները , մուտիլովչիկները , պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողները և գիտունիկ ձևացողները   տողերի արանքում այն կարդում են այսպես .
>  « Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված մի ունեցիր, ուրիշ աստվածների մի երկրպագիր » Չնայած , որ նրանք գոյություն ունեն :
> Ստացվում  է , որ կարևորը , ոչ թէ ասելն է այլ հասկանալը:


Իսկ ես՝  բոլոր անհավատներս, թերահավատներս, աթեիստներս, աղանդավորներս, այլադավաններս, մուտիլովչիկներս, պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողներս և գիտունիկ ձևացողներս,  , բայց և այնպես քրիստոնեա հայս, -

…Քո առաջարկած երկու տարբերակներից հետո, առաջարկում եմ *երրորդը*: Եվ այնպիսի մի տարբերակ, որ եզրակացությունների համար էլ ոչ մի տեղ չի թողնի թե խոսքերի արանքում և թե տողերի տակ: Ես դա անում եմ հատուկ *քեզ համար*, որպեսզի դու՝ միակն ու ճշմարիտդ,  առիթ չունենաս չհասկանալու ասածիս բուն իմաստը, որպեսզի հասկանաս հենց այն, ինչ ես ցանկանում եմ ասել քեզ և բոլորին /հիշիր վերևում թվարկածներիդ և գումարիր քեզ, իսկ հետո նաև գումարիր նրանց, ովքեր ձգտում են ոչ թե հավատքին, այլ՝ *Աստծոն ճանաչմանը*, - և ասեմ քեզ, որ մենք բոլորս դեպի այս վերջիններն ենք գնում, այսինքն, գնում ենք դեպի *քրիստոսագիտակցությունը*/. 

Կարծում եմ, որ դու, և ոչ միայն դու, - շատերը՝ համարյա բոլոր քո նշած հակառակորդ կողմերից, դեռ երկար փրփրած կքարկոծեն խոսքերս /փորձեմ հուսալ՝ ոչ Տիգն ու Վեյը, և, Վարզոր ջան, կներես, որ, չնայած քո մեծ աշխատանքին, ինչի մասին մենք հետո անպայման կխոսենք, բայց քեզ չեմ միացնում այս երկուսին, քանզի մեր ճանապարհներն առայժմ տարբեր են/:

Դու ինձ /վերադարձել եմ Հայազնին/ աղանդավոր համարեցիր և, *այդ պատճառով*, չշարունակեցիր կարդալ անգամ այն, ինչը քեզ հետաքրքրել էր: Ես հիշատակում եմ սա ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ցույց տամ, իբր վիրավորվել եմ /դու առաջինը չէիր և ոչ էլ վերջինը կլինես/: Ես հիշեցնում եմ քեզ սա, որպեսզի դու, հիշելով քո այդ կարծիքը, փորձես հասկանալ, որ այն Աստված, որի մասին ես եմ խոսում, չի կարող տեղավորվել ոչ միայն չնչին մի աղանդի, այլ նույնիսկ քո գիտեցած ամենամեծ կրոնի մեջ էլ: /Այստեղ, հուսով եմ, մի քիչ կշարժվի Վարզորի հետաքրքրությունը, քանզի դա՝ նրա Աստվածն էլ է, - չնայած նա դեռ այդ ամբողջապես չի գիտակցել, - Վարզոր ջան, մտքերս միայն դրական են՝ չնեղանաս:/ Ես խոսում եմ Ամենակատարյալ Աստծո, Համենայն Աստծո, Բոլորի Աստծո, Բացարձակ Աստծո մասին: Այն Աստծո, Ով Ամեն Ինչ Է և՝ Ամենաստեղծ: Սա նշանակում է, որ ինչ էլ որ ստեղծի Նա, դա հենց Ինքն Է, Որ Կա… Եվ այդ Մեծագույնը, Ամենակատարյալը, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ոչ կատարյալ մի բան ստեղծել…

Եվ ուրեմն, սիրելի Հայազն…


/շարունակելի/

----------

Tig (04.01.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ոչ մի տաս Պատվիրաններ էլ իրականում չկան:

… Ասելով Պատվիրան, ես հասկանում եմ հետևյալը. պատվիրում ես մեկին այն, ինչի կարիքը զգում ես ինքդ: 
Եվ ասա, խնդրում եմ, սիրելի Հայազն, ո՞ւմ պետք է տար Աստված այդ Պատվիրանները: Ինքն Իրե՞ն… Իսկ ասա, Նրա ինչի՞ն էին պետք նրանք: Ինչ որ հարկավոր է Աստծոն, Նա *արդեն* ունի այդ ամենը. չէ՞ որ Նա Կատարյալ է: Եվ եթե նույնիսկ Նա ցանկանա էլ ինչ-որ բան, միևնույն է, Նրա կատարյալության մեջ այդ բանն էլ կա:

*Ինչի՞ համար է Նրան պետք ինչ-որ մեկին, ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ բան պատվիրանել:*

Իսկ եթե Նա այնուհանդերձ հղեց պատվիրաններ, ինչո՞ւ չարեց այնպես, որ նրանք մեխանիկորեն կատարվեն: Որքա՞ն ուժեղ էր Նրա ցանկությունը, որ Նա արձակեց հրաման, իսկ հետո նստել՝ դիտում է, թե ինչպես այն չի կատարվում… Ո՞ր թագավորը նման բան կաներ: Ո՞ր նորմալ մտածողը այդպես կվարվեր:

Բայց ահա, թե ինչ կասեմ ես քեզ. Աստված՝ ոչ թե թագավոր է: Նա՝ ուղղակի և կոպիտ ասած, - հենց Ինքը՝ Արարողն է: Եվ չի կառավարում Արարողը, այլ ուղղակի՝ արարում է: Արարում է, արարում է և շարունակում է արարել:

Աստված ստեղծեց մեզ և բարեմաղթեց մեզ Իր Կերպ և Նմանությամբ: Եվ պարտավորվեց մեզ համար ինչ-որ բաներ անել, ինչ-որ բաներ մեզ խոստացավ: Եվ Աստծո խոսքը՝ պատվիրան չէր կամ կարգադրություն: Աստծո խոսքը խոստում էր՝ սրբազան մի երդում:

Եվ ահա, թե ինչպիսին է Աստծո առաջին Խոստումը.

Դու կսիրես Քո Աստծոն
քո ամբողջ սրտով,
Քո ամբողջ գիտակցությամբ
և քո ամբողջ հոգով:
Այնքան մեծ կլինի քո սերը,
այնքան լայնատարած,
Որ մեր միջև էլ չի լինի
ուրիշ ոչ մի Աստված:

Դու էլ չես խոնարհվի
մարդկային հաջողությանը,
Կամ սիրոն, կամ փողին,
կամ իշխանությանը
Եվ կամ նրանց պատկերող
որևէ խորհրդանիշի:
Եվ այս Իմ խոստումը,
խնդրում եմ, հիշիր.

Դու մի կողմ կնետես
այդ բոլոր իրերը,
Ինչպես երեխան է դեն նետում
իր խաղալիքները:
Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, 
որ արժանի չեն քեզ, 
Այլ այն պատճառով, որ
_նրանց համար դու մեծացել ես_:

Կրկնում եմ, պատվիրաններ *չեն եղել*. եղել են Տաս Խոստումներ:
Եվ սա՝ Առաջինն է:

----------


## Hayazn

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, սիրելի Հայազն. այսպիսի ձևով գրվածը՝ մեծ դիտավորություն է: Դիտավորություն՝ աղավաղել ճշմարիտը, պարզն ու հասկանալին… Չհասկացողի հոգում սերմանել վախն ու կասկածը… 
> *Վախը՝* ահարկու և դատապարտող Աստծո նկատմամբ, ի միջի այլոց տեղին է հիշել, որ հաճախ չգիտես էլ անգամ, թե ինչի՞ համար ես դատապարտվում, չէ՞ որ Աստծո միտքն անհասանելի է մեզ՝ մեղավորներիս համար… /Ի դեպ, այդ դեպքում էլ ինչների՞ս է այդ Աստվածաշունչը…/
> *Կասկածը՝* մերձավորի հանդեպ, որը  /մտածում ենք մենք/, հանդիսանալով ի ծնե մեղավոր, էլ ինչե՞ր ասես, որ չի կարող բերել մեր գլխին…
> 
> 
> Իսկ ես՝  բոլոր անհավատներս, թերահավատներս, աթեիստներս, աղանդավորներս, այլադավաններս, մուտիլովչիկներս, պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնողներս և գիտունիկ ձևացողներս,  , բայց և այնպես քրիստոնեա հայս, -
> 
> …Քո առաջարկած երկու տարբերակներից հետո, առաջարկում եմ *երրորդը*: Եվ այնպիսի մի տարբերակ, որ եզրակացությունների համար էլ ոչ մի տեղ չի թողնի թե խոսքերի արանքում և թե տողերի տակ: Ես դա անում եմ հատուկ *քեզ համար*, որպեսզի դու՝ միակն ու ճշմարիտդ,  առիթ չունենաս չհասկանալու ասածիս բուն իմաստը, որպեսզի հասկանաս հենց այն, ինչ ես ցանկանում եմ ասել քեզ և բոլորին /հիշիր վերևում թվարկածներիդ և գումարիր քեզ, իսկ հետո նաև գումարիր նրանց, ովքեր ձգտում են ոչ թե հավատքին, այլ՝ *Աստծոն ճանաչմանը*, - և ասեմ քեզ, որ մենք բոլորս դեպի այս վերջիններն ենք գնում, այսինքն, գնում ենք դեպի *քրիստոսագիտակցությունը*/. 
> 
> ...


այն հանգամանքը , որ ես հասկացա քո աղանդավոր լինելը և դադարեցի քո գրառումը կարդալուց և քեզ տեղեկացրի այդ մասին ուրեմն բավարար չէր քեզ համար որպեսզի հասկանաիր , որ ես երբևե չեմ մտնի երկխոսության մեջ քեզ հետ , որովհետև ես բոլոր աղանդավորներին համարում եմ Հայ ազգի դավաճան :
իսկ եթե դու շարունակես ձթվել « ինչպես որ բոլոր աղանդավորներն են անում և դու նույնպես անում ես նույնը դրանով մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցելով , որ դո եհովաի վկաից բեթար աղանդավոր ես » ապա շարունակիր քո գրառումները , բայց մի գիտակցությամբ , որ ես դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ կարդալու :

----------

հովարս (03.01.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> "Կատարելով առաջին քայլս՝ բարի մտքով, երկրորդը՝ բարի խոսքով, իսկ երրորդը՝ բարի գործով, - ես մտա դրախտ": "Արդա-Վիրաֆ"


Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. չնայած բազմաթիվ զգուշացումներին թեման վերածվեց թեմայից դուրս գրառումների մի նոր շտեմարանի: Հիմնականում այդպես էլ չեղան աստվածաշնչյան հատվածների վերաբերյալ կառուցողական գրառումներ, փոխարենը (հատկապես վերջին տասնյակ էջերում) լայն տարածում ստացան*  «*«Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմային համապատասխան գրառումները: Ուստի թեման փակվում է: 
Հնարավոր է, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց այն մաքրվի ու վերաբացվի՝ ավելի խիստ ու հետևողական թեմատիկ սահմանափակումով:*

----------

Monk (28.01.2012), Quyr Qery (03.01.2012), Tig (04.01.2012), Varzor (09.01.2012), VisTolog (03.01.2012), Արէա (03.01.2012), Արծիվ (06.01.2012), Ֆրեյա (04.01.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Այս թեմայում կմեջբերենք ու կքննարկենք աստվածաշնչի դաժան, զվարճալի, համը հանող, անընդունելի կամ այլ կերպ «ոչ այնքան սուրբ» տողերը, ինչպես նաև կվայելենք տարբեր հավատացյալների ցանկացած տրամաբանությանը հակասող արդարացումներն այս առիթով:

Կսկսեմ ես.




> Մովսէսը նրանց ասաց. «Այսպէս է ասում Իսրայէլի Տէր Աստուածը. «Իւրաքանչիւրը իր սուրը թող կապի իր ազդրին։ Բանակատեղիի մի մուտքից միւսը գնացէք-եկէք, եւ ձեզնից իւրաքանչիւրը թող սպանի իր եղբօրը, իւրաքանչիւրը՝ իր ընկերոջը, իւրաքանչիւրը՝ իր մերձաւորին»։ Ղեւիի որդիներն արեցին այնպէս, ինչպէս ասել էր Մովսէսը։ Այդ օրը ժողովրդի միջից շուրջ երեք հազար մարդ կոտորուեց։ Մովսէսն ասաց նրանց. «Այսօր իւրաքանչիւրդ ձեր ձեռքով ծառայեցիք Տիրոջը. մէկն սպանեց իր որդուն, միւսն՝ իր եղբօրը, որի համար այսօր ձեզ վրայ կ՚իջնի Տիրոջ օրհնութիւնը»։
> 
> *Ելից 32:27-29*





> Եթէ մէկը կին առնի՝ ամուսնանայ նրա հետ, բայց ատի նրան, նրան բամբասելով մեղքեր բարդի նրա վրայ, նրա անունը վարկաբեկելով ասի՝ «Այս կնոջ հետ ամուսնացայ, բայց երբ մերձեցայ, նրան կոյս չգտայ», ապա աղջկայ հայրն ու մայրը իրենց դստերն առնելով՝ աղջկայ կուսութեան նշանը թող ցուցադրեն դռան մօտ, ծերերի առջեւ։ Աղջկայ հայրը թող ասի ծերերին. «Իմ այս աղջկան կնութեան տուեցի այս մարդուն։ Սա նրան ատելով՝ բամբասում է ու զրպարտում, թէ՝ ՚Քո աղջկան կոյս չգտայ՚։ Ահա իմ աղջկայ կուսութեան նշանները»։ Այն ժամանակ այդ քաղաքի ծերերի առջեւ թող բացեն լաթը։ Այդ քաղաքի ծերերը թող կանչեն ու յանդիմանեն այդ մարդուն։ Նրանից թող գանձեն հարիւր սիկղ, յանձնեն հօրը այն բանի դիմաց, որ նա վարկաբեկել է իսրայէլացի կոյսի անունը։ Նա թող մնայ նրա կինը, եւ տղամարդը երբեք չհամարձակուի լքել նրան։ Իսկ եթէ ճիշտ լինի նրա ասածը՝ աղջկայ կուսութեան ապացոյց չգտնեն, ապա աղջկան թող բերեն իր հօր դուռը, եւ քաղաքի բնակիչները քարկոծելով թող սպանեն նրան, որովհետեւ իսրայէլացիների մէջ անպատիւ գործ է արել՝ պոռնկացել է իր հօր տանը։ Դրանով դուք ձեր միջից վերացրած կը լինէք չարը
> 
> *Երկրորդ Օրենք, 22:13-21*

----------

Jarre (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Վահե-91 (03.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Ռայ, եթե դու գիտես որ դրանք հիմարություններ են, բա էլ խի՞ ես քննարկում, ի՞նչ ես ուզում դրանով ցույց տաս: Կարծում ես, ինչ որ մեկի մոտ ինչ որ բան կփոխե՞ս:

----------

Vaio (04.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, եթե դու գիտես որ դրանք հիմարություններ են, բա էլ խի՞ ես քննարկում, ի՞նչ ես ուզում դրանով ցույց տաս: Կարծում ես, ինչ որ մեկի մոտ ինչ որ բան կփոխե՞ս:


Չէ մի չէ :Smile:  անվճար աստվածաշնչի դասեր եմ անց կացնում:

----------

VisTolog (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Չէ մի չէ անվճար աստվածաշնչի դասեր եմ անց կացնում:


Անվճար մաթեմատիկա սովորեցրու, ինչու՞ հենց աստվածաշունչ:

----------

Vaio (04.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արամ, որտև մաթեմատիկան խնդալու չի ։)
Առաջարկում եմ թեման  տեղափոխել «զվարճալի» բաժին, որ հանգիստ խնդանք։

Բայ, մեկ էլ էն արջը որ մի 10 երեխա փռում ա, որտև առաքյալի հետևից բան էին ասել, էդ պահը դիր, էլի, չգտա (Նախաբանով, որ մի 100 հոգու էլ կայծակով էր ժարիտ անում)։

----------

Վահե-91 (04.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

Արամ, էրեկվանից հետևում եմ վրդովմունքիդ ու ինչ-որ տեղ կարող եմ քեզ հասկանալ։
Բայց դու էլ փորձիր հասկանալ էն մարդկանց վրդովմունքը, ովքեր պարզ տեսնում են կրոնի չարիքները ու ուզում են պայքարել դրա դեմ։
Անկախ նրանից, թե էս աշխարհն ի վերջո ոնց է ստեղծվել , կրոնը ստեղծել են մարդիկ, սուրբ գրքերն էլ հետը։ Ու երբ մարդ ուշադիր կարդում է կրոնական պատգամները և նաև հետևում նրան, թե փտած տերտերներն ու այլ կրոնականները ոնց են դրանք խաղարկում և խաղարկել  կրոնի ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, մարդ տեսնում է, որ դա չարիք է, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Ու ինչքան շատ մարդ դա տեսնի, էնքան լավ։
Եթե դու ունես այլ համոզմունքներ, դրանք արտահայտելն էլ քո անձնական իրավունքն է։

----------

Jarre (04.11.2013), Rhayader (03.11.2013), Sambitbaba (03.11.2013), VisTolog (04.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ, էրեկվանից հետևում եմ վրդովմունքիդ ու ինչ-որ տեղ կարող եմ քեզ հասկանալ։
> Բայց դու էլ փորձիր հասկանալ էն մարդկանց վրդովմունքը, ովքեր պարզ տեսնում են կրոնի չարիքները ու ուզում են պայքարել դրա դեմ։
> Անկախ նրանից, թե էս աշխարհն ի վերջո ոնց է ստեղծվել , կրոնը ստեղծել են մարդիկ, սուրբ գրքերն էլ հետը։ Ու երբ մարդ ուշադիր կարդում է կրոնական պատգամները և նաև հետևում նրան, թե փտած տերտերներն ու այլ կրոնականները ոնց են դրանք խաղարկում և խաղարկել  կրոնի ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, մարդ տեսնում է, որ դա չարիք է, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Ու ինչքան շատ մարդ դա տեսնի, էնքան լավ։
> Եթե դու ունես այլ համոզմունքներ, դրանք արտահայտելն էլ քո անձնական իրավունքն է։


Պետք ա դրան արդյունք լինի Այվ, թե չէ՞: Կամ գոնե պիտի տրամաբանության սահմաններում լինի, ոչ թե եսիմինչ անտրամաբանական պատճառներ բերելով, պատվիրանները քարկոտելը, կամ էլ աստվածաշնչի վրա ծիծաղելը: Արդյունքը, ո՞րն ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

Արդյունքը չգիտեմ, բայց նպատակը մարդկանց ցույց տալն է, թե ինչ չարիք ու տգիտություն է կրոնը։
Ես անձամբ մարդկության համար ավելի վատ ոչինչ չգիտեմ։

----------

Rhayader (03.11.2013), Sambitbaba (03.11.2013), VisTolog (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Արդյունքը չգիտեմ, բայց նպատակը մարդկանց ցույց տալն է, թե ինչ չարիք ու տգիտություն է կրոնը։
> Ես անձամբ մարդկության համար ավելի վատ ոչինչ չգիտեմ։


Ցույց տալը՞: Հետո ի՞նչ: Ես կյանքում չեմ խոսա, եթե իմանամ իմ խոսացածը, գոնե մի նոր բան չի ավելացնի, կամ չի փոխի: Այվ ջան էս թեման ցույց տալու համար էլ չի, ուղղակի զվարճանալու համար ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ռայ, եթե դու գիտես որ դրանք հիմարություններ են, բա էլ խի՞ ես քննարկում, ի՞նչ ես ուզում դրանով ցույց տաս: Կարծում ես, ինչ որ մեկի մոտ ինչ որ բան կփոխե՞ս:


Նայիր թեմային որպես ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր, ոչ թե քննարկման նյութ  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

Յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից մարդ ինքն ա որոշում իրա լավն ու վատը, անկախ էն բանից, թե ինչ ա ասում դրա վերաբերյալ կրոնը ու մնացածը

----------

Rhayader (03.11.2013), VisTolog (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Նայիր թեմային որպես ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր, ոչ թե քննարկման նյութ


Եթե ես չեմ ընդունում էդ ամեն ինչը, իմ հեչ պետքն էլ չի էդ ծիծաղալու ա, ղժալու թե տժալու, առավել ևս եթե էդի ինչ որ ինֆորմացիայա, որը ես վանում եմ:

----------

keyboard (03.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արամ, էսօր Հայաստանում հայերի 80%-ը իրան համարում ա քրոստոնյա, իսկ աստվածաշունչը՝ սուրբ գիրքը, բայց կյանքում էդ գիրքը բացած չկան։
Իսկ երբ որ տենց մարդկանց ցույց ես տալիս թե ո՛ր գիրքն են իրանք սրբացնում, նոր սկսում են մտածել էդ մասին, իսկ մտածող մարդկանց քանակի ավելացումից վնաս չկա, օգուտ լիքն ա։

----------

Jarre (04.11.2013), VisTolog (04.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Եթե ես չեմ ընդունում էդ ամեն ինչը, իմ հեչ պետքն էլ չի էդ ծիծաղալու ա, ղժալու թե տժալու, առավել ևս եթե էդի ինչ որ ինֆորմացիայա, որը ես վանում եմ:


Չես ընդունում մի կարդա, ո՞վ ա ստիպում

----------


## Արամ

> Չես ընդունում մի կարդա, ո՞վ ա ստիպում


Հա բայց, հարցը հենց նրանում ա, որ ընդունողն էլ չի կարդալու, ինձ իմաստն ա հետաքրքրում, ո՞րպես ինչ:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ, էսօր Հայաստանում հայերի 80%-ը իրան համարում ա քրոստոնյա, իսկ աստվածաշունչը՝ սուրբ գիրքը, բայց կյանքում էդ գիրքը բացած չկան։
> Իսկ երբ որ տենց մարդկանց ցույց ես տալիս թե ո՛ր գիրքն են իրանք սրբացնում, նոր սկսում են մտածել էդ մասին, իսկ մտածող մարդկանց քանակի ավելացումից վնաս չկա, օգուտ լիքն ա։


Տենց մարդկանց սենց բաներ ցույց տալով բան չես փոխի: Եթե իրանք հասել են գիտակցական մակարդակի ու մինչև հիմա «դրանով» են զբաղված, ոչ էս թեման ոչ էլ նմանատիպ 100 թեմա, ոչ մի բան չի փոխի:

----------


## keyboard

> Արամ, էսօր Հայաստանում հայերի 80%-ը իրան համարում ա քրոստոնյա, իսկ աստվածաշունչը՝ սուրբ գիրքը, բայց կյանքում էդ գիրքը բացած չկան։
> Իսկ երբ որ տենց մարդկանց ցույց ես տալիս թե ո՛ր գիրքն են իրանք սրբացնում, նոր սկսում են մտածել էդ մասին, իսկ մտածող մարդկանց քանակի ավելացումից վնաս չկա, օգուտ լիքն ա։


Արտ, քրիստոնեա լինելը եկեղեցի գնալով ու Աստվածաշունչ կարդալով չի ախր, մարդիկ ունեն ինչ որ գաղափար դրա վերաբերյալ, որը նաև ինչ որ տեղ "ազգային պիտակ" ա, որից վնաս չկա, ասենք նուն ռուսաստանում շատ տխմար ռուսներ կան, որ հայերին մուսուլման են համարում, ու երբ խաչակնքվում ես կամ ասում ես, որ քրիստոնեա ես զարմանում են, հիմա ազգովի աթեիստ դառնանք կամ ասենք քրիստոնեությանը քլնգենք ու քարոզենք ու ազգովի մտածող դառնանք, դրա լավը, օգուտը որն ա Արտ, իմաստը որն ա? Որ ազգովի հասկանում ու մտածում ենք, թե իշխանությունները աղբակույտ են ու պետք ա դրանցից ազատվել, դա ինչ արդյունք ա տվել Հայաստանի անկախացումից առաջ ու հետո, բացի նրանից որ մեզ հա էն բանից են արել աջից ձախից, ուրիշ ինչ ենք մենք դրանից ստացել, ազատ, անկախ,սոված, մասնատված, դեպի կործանում գնացող մի երկիր, հիմա մի քրիստոնեություն ա մնացել, որ գոնե ինչ-որ բանով պահում ա "ազգայինը" էդ էլ քլնգենք, սաղս դառնանք անհավատ ու եսիմ ինչ ու պրծ?

----------

Բարձրահասակ (03.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հով, ես կյանքում չեմ ասել մի հավատացեք աստծոն, ես ասում եմ, ինչքան ուզում եք ձեր համար աստված հորինեք ու հավատացեք, բայց մի հավատացեք էդ գրքին ու էդ տերտերներին։
Սրանց մեջ տարբերությունը շա՜տ մեծ ա։ Քրիստոնյան էն մարդն ա, որ հավատում ա Քրոստոսին, հավատացյալն էն մարդն ա, որ ունի ինչ որ հավատք, թեկուզ իրա հորինած ու քրիստոնեությունից շատ ավելի մաքուր ու անպիղծ։ Տես Լիքը մարդիկ ունեն իրանց բարոյական նորմերն ու դրանք ավելի ադեկվատ են քան թե աստծո պատվիրանները, բայց իրանց որ հարցնես, իրանք քրոտոնյա են, որտև տեղյակ չեն թե ինչ անբարոյական բան ա աստվածաշունչը։
Որ շատ տերտերներ անբարեյական են, արդեն կամաց-կամաց տեսնում համոզվում են, մնում ա գրքի մասին էլ իրանց պատմել ։)

Հ.Գ.
Պրոպագանդա անում են հավատացյալները, աթեիստները ստիպում են ազատվել դոգմաներից։

----------


## Rhayader

> Արդյունքը չգիտեմ, բայց նպատակը մարդկանց ցույց տալն է, թե ինչ չարիք ու տգիտություն է կրոնը։
> Ես անձամբ մարդկության համար ավելի վատ ոչինչ չգիտեմ։


Ոչ ծայրահեղական, «դաստիարակությամբ քրիստոնյա» մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրականում աստվածաշնչից գիտեն միայն այն, ինչ իրենց տալիս են հավատացյալներն ու եկեղեցին: Մենք էլ բացում ենք փակագծերը:

Լրիվ նորմալ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր իրենց քրիստոնյա համարելով՝ իրենց մեջ քաջություն չեն գտնում եկեղեցու շատ գործողությունների հակադրվել, ու եկեղեցին իր չարիքը գործում է նրանց լուռ համաձայնությամբ: Իսկ սա ցանկացած մտածող մարդու տալիս է առնվազն կասկածելու հնարավորություն:

Հատուկ Աթեիստի պատվերով :Smile: 




> Այնտեղից Եղիսեն բարձրացավ Բեթել, և երբ ճանապարհով գնում էր, քաղաքից փոքր տղաներ դուրս եկան, սկսեցին ծաղրել նրան ու ասել. «Գնա՛, ճաղա՛տ։ Գնա՛, ճաղա՛տ»։  Շրջվելով՝ Եղիսեն տեսավ նրանց ու Եհովայի անունով անիծեց։ Այդ պահին անտառից երկու էգ արջ դուրս եկան և նրանցից քառասուներկու երեխայի պատառ-պատառ արեցին։  Այնտեղից Եղիսեն Կարմեղոս լեռը գնաց, իսկ հետո վերադարձավ Սամարիա։
> 
> *2 Թագավորներ 2:23-25*

----------

Sambitbaba (03.11.2013), VisTolog (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից մարդ ինքն ա որոշում իրա լավն ու վատը, անկախ էն բանից, թե ինչ ա ասում դրա վերաբերյալ կրոնը ու մնացածը


Եթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդ բավականաչափ գիտակից լիներ ինքն իր համար որոշելու համար, գիտե՞ս աշխարհն ինչքան լավ տեղ կլիներ :Smile:  իսկ մեր մեջ նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մեկին կնքելիս (լինի դա երեխա, անչափահաս կամ նույնիսկ զինվոր) կարծիք չեն հարցնում: Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է արգելել եկեղեցուն անչափահասների կնունքներ անց կացնել:

Ծանոթներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, որ ամբողջ զորամասով տարել էին Գանձասար՝ կնքելու: Ինչպես ընտրություններին են ընտրելու տանում:

----------

VisTolog (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է արգելել եկեղեցուն անչափահասների կնունքներ անց կացնել:


Եթե կնունքը լներ նենց բան, որը մարդու վրա անդառնալի փոփոխություններ ա առաջացնում (ասենք` ինչպես թլպատությունը), միգուցե համաձայնեի ասածիդ: Բայց քանի որ տենց չի, ցանկացած արգելք կհամարեմ աննորմալ ու մարդու (տվյալ դեպքում` իրենց երեխային կնքող ծնողների) իրավունքների կոպիտ ոտնահարում:

----------

keyboard (03.11.2013), Արէա (03.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.11.2013), Տրիբուն (03.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդ բավականաչափ գիտակից լիներ ինքն իր համար որոշելու համար, գիտե՞ս աշխարհն ինչքան լավ տեղ կլիներ իսկ մեր մեջ նույնիսկ ինչ-որ մեկին կնքելիս (լինի դա երեխա, անչափահաս կամ նույնիսկ զինվոր) կարծիք չեն հարցնում: Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է արգելել եկեղեցուն անչափահասների կնունքներ անց կացնել:
> 
> Ծանոթներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, որ ամբողջ զորամասով տարել էին Գանձասար՝ կնքելու: Ինչպես ընտրություններին են ընտրելու տանում:


Բայ, ես էլ գիտեի ակումբի միակ ծայրահեղականը ես եմ,այ ախպեր, կնունքի մեջ վատ բան չկա, ինչքան գիտեմ, բոլոր կրոններում էդ գաղափարը կա, կնունքը ոչ նեսեմացնում, որ ստորացնում ու առավելևս արժանապատվությանն ու ինքնասիրությանը չի կպնում ոչմեկի…
Է թող արգելեն, բերեք ով կրոնից խոսա գյուլենք պրծնենք

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արտ, քրիստոնեա լինելը եկեղեցի գնալով ու Աստվածաշունչ կարդալով չի ախր, մարդիկ ունեն ինչ որ գաղափար դրա վերաբերյալ, որը նաև ինչ որ տեղ "ազգային պիտակ" ա, որից վնաս չկա


Եկեղեցի գնալն ասենք թե: Բայց եթե քրիստոնյան, այն էլ քյոյնա հավատացյալը, Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել, ի՞նչ գիտի, ինքը քրիստոնեա է, թե՞ բուդդիստ կամ մահմեդական. ընդամեը Քրիստոսի, Մուհամմեդի ու Կրիշնայի անուններո՞վ...

Եթե պատմաբանը պատմության դասագրքեր չկարդա, եթե ֆիզիկոսը ֆիզիկայի դասագրքեր չկարդա, ուրեմն *դրան* ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պատմաբան կամ ֆիզիկոս կոչել... ՈՒրեմն, մեղավո՞ր է արդյոք աթեիստը, եթե թքած ունի այն բանի վրա, թե ինչ է փորձում պնդել տգետ հավատացյալը (նկատի ունեմ՝ Աստվածաշնչի, հավատի հարցում տգետ, - սխալ չհասկանաք), քանզի նրա բոլոր պնդումներն անհիմն են, առավել ևս Ռայի պես աթեիստների առջև, ով հենց Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներով նման հավատացյալի բերանը կես վայրկյանում կծեփի...

Եվ նման պագարայում, ասածդ այդ "անվնաս ազգային պիտակը" Քիբորդ ջան, մեծ հակում ունի դառնալ շատ էլ վտանգավոր թույն... :Sad:

----------

Baltazar (03.11.2013), Rhayader (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Արամ (03.11.2013), Տրիբուն (03.11.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այս թեմայում կմեջբերենք ու կքննարկենք աստվածաշնչի դաժան, զվարճալի, համը հանող, անընդունելի կամ այլ կերպ «ոչ այնքան սուրբ» տողերը, ինչպես նաև կվայելենք տարբեր հավատացյալների ցանկացած տրամաբանությանը հակասող արդարացումներն այս առիթով:


*Մոդերատորական.*



> *Ակումբի Կանոնադրություն*
> 2.1.6. Չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնցում ինչ-որ անհատի, կազմակերպության, պետության, իշխանական և այլ մարմինների, ազգության, հասարակության ինչ-որ խավի կամ այլնի նկատմամբ կա ծաղրական վերաբերմունք, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:


*Թեման փակվում է:*

----------

Chuk (03.11.2013), keyboard (03.11.2013), Kuk (03.11.2013), Rammstein (03.11.2013), Vaio (04.11.2013), Vardik! (03.11.2013), Արամ (03.11.2013), Արէա (03.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013), Շինարար (03.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական. «Դաժան, արյունարբու և ծիծաղելի մեջբերումներ Աստվածաշնչից» թեման միացվել է այս թեմային։ Երկու թեմաններն էլ փակվել են ծաղրական և վիրավորական համարվող գրառումների առատության պատճառով։ Moonwalker-ի և իմ այլ համամոդերակիցների հետ քննարկումների արդյունքում թեման վերաբացվում է։ Շատ եմ խնդրում քննարկել Աստվածշնչից ՄՏՔԵՐ, ոչ թե քննարկումներին մասնակցող ակումբցիներին։ Մենք այստեղ քննարկում ենք մտքեր և զերծ ենք մնում միմյանց վիրավորելուց և ծաղրելուց։ Նման դեպքերը տուգանվելու են՝ գրառումները խմբագրվելու են և ջնջվելու, իսկ ակումբցիները տուգանվելու և տուգանումներն անտեսելու դեպքում ՝ արգելափակվելու բաժնից։ Ես գիտեմ որ մենք կարող ենք պարզապես քննարկել և գրել կարծիքներ ու ոչ թե վիրավորել։ Վստահ եմ մեր բոլորիս քննարկումներ կատարելու ունակության վրա։*

----------

Alphaone (05.11.2013), Chuk (05.11.2013), ivy (06.11.2013), Moonwalker (05.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Երբ ես ուսումնասիրում էի Աստվածաշունչը ես ինքս ինձ հանգստացնելու և Աստծուն ինքս իմ աչքում արդարացնելու համար գտել էի մի քանի հիմնական պատճառներ, թե ինչու է Աստված նման արարքներ կատարել կամ տվել հավանություն.

1) Աստծու հատկություններ
2) Վստահություն նրա կատարած քայլերի հանդեպ
3) Դարաշրջանը, երբ Աստված վարվել է այդպես։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ժամանակի առանձնահատկությունները։

Էս երեք կետերի մեջ կարելի է տեղավորել իմ գտած բոլոր փաստարկները։

Օրինակ.

1.Ա Աստված սեր է։ Սա դոգմա է։ Նա ստեղծել է մեզ։ Իր տված օրենքներում պաշտպանվում են անգամ անասունների (կենդանիների) իրավունքները։ Ինքը մեր բարօրության համար զոհել է իր սիրելի որդուն, հետևաբար կասկած Աստծու սիրո մեջ չկա։ Եթե նման քայլերի է ուրեմն դա եղել է արդարությունից դրդված անհրաժեշտություն։

1.Բ Աստված պաշտպանում է իրեն նվիրված մարդկանց։ Հին Իսրայելի օրերում իրան նվիրված մարդիկ կազմակերպված էին, որպես Իսրայել ազգ։ Դրանից հետո Աստված մերժեց Իսրայելին իր անհավատարմության պատճառով ու կազմակերպեց քրիստոնեությունը ու պաշտպանեց քրիստոնյաներին։ Այսօր համարյա բոլոր քրիստոնեական ուղղությունները իրենց համարում են Աստծու ընտրյալներ։ Հետևաբար այդ ամենը ոչ թե պետք է նայել դաժանության տեսանկյունից, այլ պաշտպանության։

1.Գ Աստված չի ցանկանում անգամ մեղավորի մահը։ Սա աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունք է, որը հիշելը ինձ օգնում էր հասկանալ, որ Աստված սեր է, նա ցանկանում է անգամ ամենամեղավոր մարդու դարձի գալը, հետևաբար եթե կատարում է նման քայլ ուրեմն ունի հիմքեր։

2.Ա Համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի մարդ արարածը շատ հեռու է կատարելությունից, խեղաթյուրում է իրականությունը, ի վիճակի չէ տեսնել ողջ պատկերը։ Հետևաբար անհնար է ամբողջությամբ հասկանալ Աստծու՝ այդպես վարվելու պատճառները, բայց վստահում ես, որ եթե ինքը արել է, ուրեմն ունեցել է անհրաժեշտ հիմքերը։

2.Բ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը մի առիթով ասաց, որ ով որ ուզում է իր հետևորդ լինել, պիտի խմի իր արյունը և ուտի իր մարմինը։ Այս խոսքերը լսելուց հետո Հիսուսի աշակերտներից շատերը լքեցին իրեն և դադարեցին հետևել իրեն։ Երբ մյուս աշակերտները հարցրեցին, թե ինչու է Հիսուսը նման մտքեր արտահայտում նա բացատրեց, որ դրա նպատակներից մեկը մարդկանց զտելն ա։ Այսինքն, նրանք ովքեր կգայթակղվեն նման խոսքերից, թող փասափուսաները հավաքեն ու գնան։ Ուստի պետք է վստահություն։ Վստահություն, որ իրենց արածը ճիշտ է։

3.Ա Այդ ժամանակաշրջանում Աստծու ընտրած մարդկանց խումբը կազմում էր մի ազգ՝ Իսրայել ազգ։ Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի Աստված այդ ազգը կազմակերպել էր այն նպատակով, որ այնտեղ ծնվեր Հիսուը։ Այսինքն բարենպաստ հող էր պատրաստել Մեսիայի ծծնդյան համար։ Իսկ Իսրայել ազգը շրջապատված էր դաժան ու թշնամաբար տրամադրված ազգերով։ Կան պատմական տեղեկություններ, որ իրենց շրջապատի ազգերը ունեցել են շատ դաժան սովորություններ։ Օրինակ մարդկանց կտրած գլուխներով խաղեր խաղալ, երեխաներին տան պատերի մեջ կենդանի-կենդանի թաղել։ Հետևաբար երբ էտ կոնտեքստով նայում ես Աստծու կատարած քայլը դիտվում է որպես անհրաժեշտություն իր ծառաներին պաշտպանելու համար, այլ ոչ թե դաժանություն կամ արյունարբություն։

Ու նման լիքը պատճառներ ես ունեի, որոնք չէի կարող գործածել մարդկանց ապացուցելու կամ համոզելու համար, բայց դրանք որոշ ժամանակ դեղի կամ թմրադեղի պես հանգստացնում էին իմ խիղճը և տրամաբանությունը, որ ավել-պակաս հարցեր չտայի՝ մտածելով, որ դա իմ խելքի բանը չի և որ ես ինձանից ոչինչ չեմ ներկայացնում Աստծու արարքները քննելու համար։ Ինքը կատարյալ է, սեր է և արդար է։ Հետևաբար բոլոր քայլերը կատարվում են ՄԻՄԱՅՆ այդ հատկություններից դրդված՝
Սեր
Արդարություն
Իմաստություն 
Զորություն

----------

Sambitbaba (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե կնունքը լներ նենց բան, որը մարդու վրա անդառնալի փոփոխություններ ա առաջացնում (ասենք` ինչպես թլպատությունը), միգուցե համաձայնեի ասածիդ: Բայց քանի որ տենց չի, ցանկացած արգելք կհամարեմ աննորմալ ու մարդու (տվյալ դեպքում` իրենց երեխային կնքող ծնողների) իրավունքների կոպիտ ոտնահարում:


Ավելի ճիշտ ա չափահասների արգելել կնքվելը: Եթե մարդը չափահաս ա դառել, ու կամովին ուզում ա կնքվի, ուրեմն հասարակության համար վտանգավոր ա:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (06.11.2013), Արամ (05.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Եկեղեցի գնալն ասենք թե: Բայց եթե քրիստոնյան, այն էլ քյոյնա հավատացյալը, Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել, ի՞նչ գիտի, ինքը քրիստոնեա է, թե՞ բուդդիստ կամ մահմեդական. ընդամեը Քրիստոսի, Մուհամմեդի ու Կրիշնայի անուններո՞վ...
> 
> Եթե պատմաբանը պատմության դասագրքեր չկարդա, եթե ֆիզիկոսը ֆիզիկայի դասագրքեր չկարդա, ուրեմն *դրան* ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պատմաբան կամ ֆիզիկոս կոչել... ՈՒրեմն, մեղավո՞ր է արդյոք աթեիստը, եթե թքած ունի այն բանի վրա, թե ինչ է փորձում պնդել տգետ հավատացյալը (նկատի ունեմ՝ Աստվածաշնչի, հավատի հարցում տգետ, - սխալ չհասկանաք), քանզի նրա բոլոր պնդումներն անհիմն են, առավել ևս Ռայի պես աթեիստների առջև, ով հենց Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներով նման հավատացյալի բերանը կես վայրկյանում կծեփի...
> 
> Եվ նման պագարայում, ասածդ այդ "անվնաս ազգային պիտակը" Քիբորդ ջան, մեծ հակում ունի դառնալ շատ էլ վտանգավոր թույն...


Ես չգիտեմ թե դու ինչ մեթոդներով ես Աստվածաշունչը համեմատում ֆիզիկայի ու գիտությունների դոկտորի մակարդակի եղելությունների հետ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ Աստված ինձ չի ասել կարդա Աստվածաշունչը, որ Ռայը բերանդ ծեփի դու էլ իրան հակահարված տաս կամ Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ անելով իրան ծեփես կամ որ ավելի վատա մարդու ուղեղը էն բանից անես քո հավատքով ու Աստվածաշնչով, ես ունեմ իմ աղոթքը, որ ուղղված ա Աստծուն. ես էդ աղոթքի մեջ համ հավատացյալների համ աթեիստների համար էլ եմ աղոթում, բոլորի համար, անգամ նրանց համար ում իմ գիտակից ու ֆիզիկական զգայարաններով զզվում  ու ատում եմ, բայց եղբայր, ես Աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել, մանուկների Աստվածաշունչն եմ կարդացել երբեմն ու վերջ, ես կարիք չունեմ ստեղ մեջբերում անեմ որ Ռայի գրածները ծեփեմ կամ Ռային սծալ հանեմ ու էսքանը հասկանալով ես տգետ քրիստոնեա չեմ եղբայր, իմ համար կա Աստված, իսկ թե Աստվածաշնչում ինչ բառերով ու արարքներով ա հիշատկվում Բարձրյալը, դա առհասարակ կարևոր չի  :Smile:

----------

Արամ (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես չգիտեմ թե դու ինչ մեթոդներով ես Աստվածաշունչը համեմատում ֆիզիկայի ու գիտությունների դոկտորի մակարդակի եղելությունների հետ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ Աստված ինձ չի ասել կարդա Աստվածաշունչը, որ Ռայը բերանդ ծեփի դու էլ իրան հակահարված տաս կամ Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ անելով իրան ծեփես կամ որ ավելի վատա մարդու ուղեղը էն բանից անես քո հավատքով ու Աստվածաշնչով, ես ունեմ իմ աղոթքը, որ ուղղված ա Աստծուն. ես էդ աղոթքի մեջ համ հավատացյալների համ աթեիստների համար էլ եմ աղոթում, բոլորի համար, անգամ նրանց համար ում իմ գիտակից ու ֆիզիկական զգայարաններով զզվում  ու ատում եմ, բայց եղբայր, ես Աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել, մանուկների Աստվածաշունչն եմ կարդացել երբեմն ու վերջ, ես կարիք չունեմ ստեղ մեջբերում անեմ որ Ռայի գրածները ծեփեմ կամ Ռային սծալ հանեմ ու էսքանը հասկանալով ես տգետ քրիստոնեա չեմ եղբայր, իմ համար կա Աստված, իսկ թե Աստվածաշնչում ինչ բառերով ու արարքներով ա հիշատկվում Բարձրյալը, դա առհասարակ կարևոր չի


Եթե նույնիսկ համարեմ, որ ասածդ յուրաքանչյուր բառ ճիշտ է՝ չնայած ճիշտ չէ ու դու շատ վիճելի բաներ ես ասում, Քիբ ջան, - բայց և այնպես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ ես սա ուղղել իմ ասածների դեմ... Որովհետև խոսքն այստեղ գնում է ոչ թե կոնկրետ քո Աստծո մասին՝ մի՞թե ես կամ Ռայը կամ յուրաքանչյուր այլ մեկը գոնե մի խոսքով հիշատակել է *քո Աստծոն... *  Եթե վերանայես ընդամենը թեմայի վերնագիրը, կտեսնես, որ այստեղ քո Աստծո մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում, այստեղ խոսվում է հենց և հատկապես Աստվածաշնչի Աստծո մասին, էնպես որ դու հանգիստ կարող ես քեզ վիրավորված չզգալ քո Աստծո համար, - չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ ասացիր, որ *քո Աստված* Աստվածաշնչի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ընդ որում, անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչպիսին է Աստվածաշնչի Աստված, - դա քեզ մինիմում հետաքրքիր չէ: Ստացվումէ, որ այս պահին ես այն մարդը չեմ, ում հետ դու պետք է վիճես:

Առավել ևս ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես ու քո Աստված լրիվ ուրիշ է: Իսկ դու ինքդ... գիտե՞ս այդ: Ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, հենց այդպես է որ կա: 
Բայց այդ հասկանալու համար ինձ հարկ եղավ առաջին հերթին կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը, որպեսզի ես հասկանամ, արդյո՞ք այնտեղի Աստված իմը չէ... Թե չէ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի իզուր տեղն Աստված փնտրելու, եթե պատրաստին արդեն կա... Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի նորից հեծանիվ հորինել:
Ես խոսում եմ այն մարդու տեսակետից, ում անհրաժեշտ է Աստված: Շատերին Այն ուղղակի պետք չէ և նրանք նույնիսկ ժամանակ չեն ծախսում որոնումների վրա ու շատ էլ լավ յոլա են գնում: Ինձ մոտ այդպես չստացվեց... Երբ ջահել տարիներիս առաջին անգամ առնչվեցի Աստվածաշնչի հետ ու հրաժարվեցի նրանից, - համարեցի, որ գտա այն, ինչ փնտրում եմ, - այսինքն, "գտա", որ աթեիստ եմ: Բայց դրանից հետո ստեղծված ներքին դատարկությունն ինձ շատ շուտ զգալ տվեց, որ ավելի շատ կորցրել եմ, քան "գտել"... Լավ, չերկարացնեմ, էլի շեղվեցի թեմայից... 

Ու հետո, սիրելիս, վերևում դու խոսեցիր մի բանի մասին, ինչ հենց ինքդ էլ կոչեցիր "ազգային պիտակ"... Ուզում ես ասել, որ այդ "ազգային պիտակը" ձևավորվել է քո ինդիվիդուալ Աստծո հիման վրա՞...  :Shok:  
Come one, Քիբ ջան...  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե նույնիսկ համարեմ, որ ասածդ յուրաքանչյուր բառ ճիշտ է՝ չնայած ճիշտ չէ ու դու շատ վիճելի բաներ ես ասում, Քիբ ջան, - բայց և այնպես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞ ես սա ուղղել իմ ասածների դեմ... Որովհետև խոսքն այստեղ գնում է ոչ թե կոնկրետ քո Աստծո մասին՝ մի՞թե ես կամ Ռայը կամ յուրաքանչյուր այլ մեկը գոնե մի խոսքով հիշատակել է *քո Աստծոն... *  Եթե վերանայես ընդամենը թեմայի վերնագիրը, կտեսնես, որ այստեղ քո Աստծո մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում, այստեղ խոսվում է հենց և հատկապես Աստվածաշնչի Աստծո մասին, էնպես որ դու հանգիստ կարող ես քեզ վիրավորված չզգալ քո Աստծո համար, - չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ ասացիր, որ *քո Աստված* Աստվածաշնչի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ընդ որում, անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչպիսին է Աստվածաշնչի Աստված, - դա քեզ մինիմում հետաքրքիր չէ: Ստացվումէ, որ այս պահին ես այն մարդը չեմ, ում հետ դու պետք է վիճես:
> 
> Առավել ևս ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես ու քո Աստված լրիվ ուրիշ է: Իսկ դու ինքդ... գիտե՞ս այդ: Ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, հենց այդպես է որ կա: 
> Բայց այդ հասկանալու համար ինձ հարկ եղավ առաջին հերթին կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը, որպեսզի ես հասկանամ, արդյո՞ք այնտեղի Աստված իմը չէ... Թե չէ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի իզուր տեղն Աստված փնտրելու, եթե պատրաստին արդեն կա... Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի նորից հեծանիվ հորինել:
> Ես խոսում եմ այն մարդու տեսակետից, ում անհրաժեշտ է Աստված: Շատերին Այն ուղղակի պետք չէ և նրանք նույնիսկ ժամանակ չեն ծախսում որոնումների վրա ու շատ էլ լավ յոլա են գնում: Ինձ մոտ այդպես չստացվեց... Երբ ջահել տարիներիս առաջին անգամ առնչվեցի Աստվածաշնչի հետ ու հրաժարվեցի նրանից, - համարեցի, որ գտա այն, ինչ փնտրում եմ, - այսինքն, "գտա", որ աթեիստ եմ: Բայց դրանից հետո ստեղծված ներքին դատարկությունն ինձ շատ շուտ զգալ տվեց, որ ավելի շատ կորցրել եմ, քան "գտել"... Լավ, չերկարացնեմ, էլի շեղվեցի թեմայից... 
> 
> Ու հետո, սիրելիս, վերևում դու խոսեցիր մի բանի մասին, ինչ հենց ինքդ էլ կոչեցիր "ազգային պիտակ"... Ուզում ես ասել, որ այդ "ազգային պիտակը" ձևավորվել է քո ինդիվիդուալ Աստծո հիման վրա՞...  
> Come one, Քիբ ջան...


Եթե ես նույնիսկ համարեմ, որ քո այս գրառումը որևէ իմաստ ունի, ես դրան կպատասխանեմ, բայց քանի որ չեմ համարում ուստի չեմ էլ պատասխանում:


Հ.Գ.
Coca Cola. դե ես էլ անգլերենից էս երկու բառը գիտեի, ասեցի գրեմ գլամուռնի երևամ էլի, հետ չմնամ անգլերեն տժցնողներից  :Cool:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե ես նույնիսկ համարեմ, որ քո այս գրառումը որևէ իմաստ ունի, ես դրան կպատասխանեմ, բայց քանի որ չեմ համարում ուստի չեմ էլ պատասխանում:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Coca Cola. դե ես էլ անգլերենից էս երկու բառը գիտեի, ասեցի գրեմ գլամուռնի երևամ էլի, հետ չմնամ անգլերեն տժցնողներից


Չէի մտածում, թե կնեղենաս: Ցավում եմ: Բոլորովին քեզ նեղացնելու միտում չունեի...

Հետո էլ, մի կասկածիր, դու հենց սկզբից էլ գլամուռնի ես: Հակառակ դեպքում նիկդ Ստեղնաշար կլիներ... :Wink: 

Մենակ թե նորից մի նեղացիր, լա՞վ... Մի բառ էլ գիտեմ, ասեմ ու պրծնեմ. Please... :Tongue:

----------

Արէա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Բարև ձեզ. Առաջին հայացքից միգուցե այս հարցերը անպատասխան են թվում, բայց երբ Աստվացաշունչը ուշադիր կարդում եք, հենց այտեղից ել գտնում եք բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները. Ես կփորձեմ բավարարել ձեր հետաքրքրասիրությունը, եթե իհարկե ինձ վստահեցնեք, որ պատասխանները ստանալուց հետո այլևս այսպիսի թերահավատությամբ չեք մոտենա Աստծուն և Նրա արդարությանը.

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև ձեզ. Առաջին հայացքից միգուցե այս հարցերը անպատասխան են թվում, բայց երբ Աստվացաշունչը ուշադիր կարդում եք, հենց այտեղից ել գտնում եք բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները. Ես կփորձեմ բավարարել ձեր հետաքրքրասիրությունը, եթե իհարկե ինձ վստահեցնեք, որ պատասխանները ստանալուց հետո այլևս այսպիսի թերահավատությամբ չեք մոտենա Աստծուն և Նրա արդարությանը.


Գրավո՞ր պայմանագիր կնքենք: Մարդու թերահավատ լինելը չլինելը ոչ թե կախված է քո կամ մեկ ուրիշի պատասխաններ տալուց, այլ թե որքանով համոզիչ ու սպառիչ կլինեն այդ պատասխանները:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2016), Ուլուանա (10.04.2016), Տրիբուն (08.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Գրավո՞ր պայմանագիր կնքենք: Մարդու թերահավատ լինելը չլինելը ոչ թե կախված է քո կամ մեկ ուրիշի պատասխաններ տալուց, այլ թե որքանով համոզիչ ու սպառիչ կլինեն այդ պատասխանները:


Ես նկատի ունեի, սպարիչ պատասխան լսելուց հետո.. գրավոր պայմանագրի կարիք չկա, պարզապես կան մարդիք, ովքեր հարցը տալիս են, բայց միևնույն է պատասխանը չեն ցանկանում լսել: Ես պարզապես դա նկատի ունեի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փորձեք, տեսնենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար  :Smile:  Նախ, կցանկանաի մեջբերել հենց առաջին հարցադրումը «Ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին»: ՈՒզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ այդ «սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված» նաև սուրբ և արդար Աստված է. Քանի որ սկզբում նշեցի, որ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կարող ենք գտնել հենց Աստվածաշնչում, դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ հենց այնտեղից ել մեջբերել. Կխնդրեի կարդալ Ելից գրքի, առաջին գլխի, յոթերորդ համարից մինչև քսաներկու համարները.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս եղավ մեջբերե՞լ  :Jpit: )

----------

Աթեիստ (08.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար  Նախ, կցանկանաի մեջբերել հենց առաջին հարցադրումը «Ինչե՞ս կարող է սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված 10 պատիժները ուղարկել եգիպտոս: Ինչի՞ Աստված չպատժեց հենց փարավոնին, այլ ամենադաժան ձևով պատժեց անմեղ եգիպացիներին: Զրկեց նրանց բերքից, ծանր հիվանդույթուններ ուղարկեց վրաները, վերջում էլ դաժանաբար սպանեց բոլոր առաջնեկներին, որոնք անմեղ, հենց նոր աշխարհ եկած նորածիններ էին»: ՈՒզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ այդ «սեր ու խաղաղություն հանսիսացող Աստված» նաև սուրբ և արդար Աստված է. Քանի որ սկզբում նշեցի, որ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կարող ենք գտնել հենց Աստվածաշնչում, դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ հենց այնտեղից ել մեջբերել. Կխնդրեի կարդալ Ելից գրքի, առաջին գլխի, յոթերորդ համարից մինչև քսաներկու համարները.


Իսկ եթե կարդացե՞լ ենք կամ հավես չկա՞ կարդալու:

----------


## Chuk

> Կխնդրեի կարդալ Ելից գրքի, առաջին գլխի, յոթերորդ համարից մինչև քսաներկու համարները.


Այսինքն դու կարծում ես, որ քննարկման մասնակիցները չե՞ն կարդացել, թե՞ կարդացել ու չեն հասկացել, թե՞ անուշադիր են կարդացել:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Իսկ եթե կարդացե՞լ ենք կամ հավես չկա՞ կարդալու:


Ես չեմ ուզում ձեզ վիրավորել, բայց ճիշտն ասած ձեր պատասխանից ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ձեզ համար միևնույն է դուք կստանաք պատասխանը, թե ոչ. Գիտեք, ես կարծում եմ, որ չեմ կարող ձեզ այնքան լավ բացատրել, որքան Աստվածաշունչը, դրա համար էլ խնդրեցի կարդալ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ ուզում ձեզ վիրավորել, բայց ճիշտն ասած ձեր պատասխանից ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ձեզ համար միևնույն է դուք կստանաք պատասխանը, թե ոչ. Գիտեք, ես կարծում եմ, որ չեմ կարող ձեզ այնքան լավ բացատրել, որքան Աստվածաշունչը, դրա համար էլ խնդրեցի կարդալ


Գիտեք, ես Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել եմ ու ոչ մեկ անգամ ու գիտեմ, որ ամեն մի տողն ամեն մեկն իր ուզած ձևով մեկնաբանում է: Բայց եկաք ու հանդիսավոր կերպով հայտարարեցիք, որ բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեք: Է պատասխանեք, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչի տեղը բոլորս էլ գիտենք:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.04.2016), Աթեիստ (08.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2016), Ուլուանա (10.04.2016), Տրիբուն (08.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Գիտեք, ես Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել եմ ու ոչ մեկ անգամ ու գիտեմ, որ ամեն մի տողն ամեն մեկն իր ուզած ձևով մեկնաբանում է: Բայց եկաք ու հանդիսավոր կերպով հայտարարեցիք, որ բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեք: Է պատասխանեք, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչի տեղը բոլորս էլ գիտենք:


Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչու հենց դու՛ք չեք պատասխանում տվյալ հարցին, չէ՞ որ ինքներդ ասացիք, որ Աստվածաշնչի տեղը գիտեք.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչու հենց դու՛ք չեք պատասխանում տվյալ հարցին, չէ՞ որ ինքներդ ասացիք, որ Աստվածաշնչի տեղը գիտեք.


Որովհետև սկզբունքորեն կրոնական քննարկումների մեջ չեմ մտնում  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Որովհետև սկզբունքորեն կրոնական քննարկումների մեջ չեմ մտնում


Իսկ եթե այդ հարցը դուք ինքներդ ձեզ տաք, կարող ե՞ք պատասխանել

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սամվել ջան, ասեցիր, պատասխանները կտաս, տուր։ Գուգլի տեղն էլ գիտենք, աստվածաշնչինն էլ։
Ես որ ամեն հարց տվողին ուղարկեմ գուգլի մոտ, գլուխ չեմ գովա, թե եկեք սաղ հարցերիդ պատասխանեմ (չնայած էլի տենց բան չեմ արել  :LOL: )

----------

Տրիբուն (08.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Սամվել ջան, ասեցիր, պատասխանները կտաս, տուր։ Գուգլի տեղն էլ գիտենք, աստվածաշնչինն էլ։
> Ես որ ամեն հարց տվողին ուղարկեմ գուգլի մոտ, գլուխ չեմ գովա, թե եկեք սաղ հարցերիդ պատասխանեմ (չնայած էլի տենց բան չեմ արել )


Բայց ես ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ կփորձեմ… Ուղակի երբ տեսա հարցադրումը, ինձ նույնպես հետաքրքրեց հարցի պատասխանը ու երբ գտա, մտածեցի, որ կիսվեմ ձեզ հետ, որովհետև նկատեցի, որ բուռն քննարկումներ են գնացել տվյալ հարցի շուրջ ու ոնց հասկացա, հստակ պատասխան այդպես էլ չի տրվել: Դուք երևի մի քիչ սխալ եք ինձ հասկացել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ կփորձեմ… Ուղակի երբ տեսա հարցադրումը, ինձ նույնպես հետաքրքրեց հարցի պատասխանը ու երբ գտա, մտածեցի, որ կիսվեմ ձեզ հետ, որովհետև նկատեցի, որ բուռն քննարկումներ են գնացել տվյալ հարցի շուրջ ու ոնց հասկացա, հստակ պատասխան այդպես էլ չի տրվել: Դուք երևի մի քիչ սխալ եք ինձ հասկացել


Մեռանք սպասելով, բա կիսվի՜:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Էղավ լավ  :Smile:  Նախ, սկսենք նրանից, որ եգիպտացիների կյանքը սովից փրկել էր  Հովսեփը՝ ազգությամբ հրեա լինելով. Իսկ հետո, երբ հրեաները սկսեցին շատանալ Եգիպտոսում, մի նոր փարավոն բարձրացավ, ով Հովսեփին չէր ճանաչում. Ու երբ տեսավ հրեաները շատանում են իր երկրում, դրա համար որոշեց, որ իսրայելացիներին պետք է տանջի, որպիսի չշատանան. Ինչ անհիմն պատճառ… Իսկ դրանից հետո երբ տեսավ, որ միևնույն է, իսրայելացիները շատանում են, մանկաբարձներին ասեց, որ բոլոր տղա երեխաներին՝ որոնք պետք է ծնվեին, բոլորին սպանեին. Երբ տեսավ դա էլ չի օգնում, արդեն ինքը գործի անցավ ու բոլոր ծնված տղա երեխաներին գետը գցեց. Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, թե այդ ընթացքում իսրայելացիները ինչքան աղոթք բարձրացաց կլինեին առ Աստված. Ու էսքանից հետո, ոնց կարող է ինչ որ մեկը ասել, թե Աստվաց անարդար է վերաբերվել, քանի որ նրանք (ոչ միայն փարավոնը, այլ նաև ամբողջ եգիպտացի ազգը) նախ՝ ուրանանալով այն փաստը, որ հենց հրեաներն են փրկել իրենց ամբողջ ժողովրդի կյանքը, հետո էլ անհիմն պատճառներով անմեղ ժողովրդին սկսում են տանջել, այնուհետև սպանել այդքան անմեղ մանուկների.

----------


## John

> Էղավ լավ  Նախ, սկսենք նրանից, որ եգիպտացիների կյանքը սովից փրկել էր  Հովսեփը՝ ազգությամբ հրեա լինելով. Իսկ հետո, երբ հրեաները սկսեցին շատանալ Եգիպտոսում, մի նոր փարավոն բարձրացավ, ով Հովսեփին չէր ճանաչում. Ու երբ տեսավ հրեաները շատանում են իր երկրում, դրա համար որոշեց, որ իսրայելացիներին պետք է տանջի, որպիսի չշատանան. Ինչ անհիմն պատճառ… Իսկ դրանից հետո երբ տեսավ, որ միևնույն է, իսրայելացիները շատանում են, մանկաբարձներին ասեց, որ բոլոր տղա երեխաներին՝ որոնք պետք է ծնվեին, բոլորին սպանեին. Երբ տեսավ դա էլ չի օգնում, արդեն ինքը գործի անցավ ու բոլոր ծնված տղա երեխաներին գետը գցեց. Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, թե այդ ընթացքում իսրայելացիները ինչքան աղոթք բարձրացաց կլինեին առ Աստված. Ու էսքանից հետո, ոնց կարող է ինչ որ մեկը ասել, թե Աստվաց անարդար է վերաբերվել, քանի որ նրանք (ոչ միայն փարավոնը, այլ նաև ամբողջ եգիպտացի ազգը) նախ՝ ուրանանալով այն փաստը, որ հենց հրեաներն են փրկել իրենց ամբողջ ժողովրդի կյանքը, հետո էլ անհիմն պատճառներով անմեղ ժողովրդին սկսում են տանջել, այնուհետև սպանել այդքան անմեղ մանուկների.


Հիմք կա՞ ենթադրելու, որ բոլոր եգիպտացիները կողմ էին իրենց փարավոնի արածներին, թե՞ անվերապահորեն ընդունում ենք, որ դա այդպես էր։

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Հիմք կա՞ ենթադրելու, որ բոլոր եգիպտացիները կողմ էին իրենց փարավոնի արածներին, թե՞ անվերապահորեն ընդունում ենք, որ դա այդպես էր։


Շնորհակալ եմ հարցի համար. Քիչ առաջ տվյալ հատվածը ավելի ուշադիր կարդացի, ես գտա այս համարը (Ելից 12 գլուխ 33 համար), որտեղ ասվում է. «Եվ եգիպտացիները ստիպում էին ժողովրդին, որ շտապ այդ երկրից դուրս ուղարկեն նրանց, որովհետև ասում էին. «Բոլորս կմեռնենք»: Այսինքն տեսնում ենք, որ նույնիսկ այսքան հրաշքներ տեսնելուց հետո ժողովուրդը այդպես էլ չհավատաց Աստծուն և հենց իրե՛նք էին իսրայելացիներին վռնում: Նաև ոչ մի տեղ չեք տեսնում, որ ժողովուրդը տրտնջար փարավորնի դեմ, այլ՝ ընդհակարակը, երբ նա հրաման ուղարկեց հետևել Իսրայելին, տեսնում ենք, որ գրված է. «Եվ եգիպտացիները նրանց հետապնդեցին» (Ելից 14:9):  ինչպես երևում է  հիմք կա ենթադրելու, որ եգիպտացիները կողմ էին փարավոնի արածներին:

----------

John (08.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Այսօր՝ երբ մտածում էի այս թեմայի շուրջ, ակամայից սկսեցի համեմատականներ տանել մեր և իսրայելացինրի միջև: Ինչպես եգիպտացիները՝ իսրայելացիներին, այնպես էլ թուրքերը՝ մեզ, անհիմն պատճառներով պարզապես սկսեցին սպանել: Բայց եթե եգիպտացիները բավարարվեցին պարզապես մեկ անգամ նորածինների սպանությամբ, ապա թուրքերը՝ պարբերաբար, անխղճաբար վերացրեցին մի ամբողջ ազգի՝ առանց խտրականությունների: Նաև հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչի այն հատվածը, որտեղ Աստված՝ այրվող մորենու միջից երևաց Մովսեսին և ասաց, թե իր եղբայրների աղաղակը Իրեն հասավ: Այսինքն մենք պետք է սկսենք ավելի շատ աղաղակել Աստծուն՝ մեր երկրի համար, և Աստված՝ ինչպես պաշտպանեց իսրայելացիների իրավունքները, այպես էլ մեր իրավունքները կարող է պաշտպանել: Ես իրոք հավատում եմ այս խոսքերին:

----------


## Lancet

> Էղավ լավ  Նախ, սկսենք նրանից, որ եգիպտացիների կյանքը սովից փրկել էր  Հովսեփը՝ ազգությամբ հրեա լինելով. Իսկ հետո, երբ հրեաները սկսեցին շատանալ Եգիպտոսում, մի նոր փարավոն բարձրացավ, ով Հովսեփին չէր ճանաչում. Ու երբ տեսավ հրեաները շատանում են իր երկրում, դրա համար որոշեց, որ իսրայելացիներին պետք է տանջի, որպիսի չշատանան. Ինչ անհիմն պատճառ… Իսկ դրանից հետո երբ տեսավ, որ միևնույն է, իսրայելացիները շատանում են, մանկաբարձներին ասեց, որ բոլոր տղա երեխաներին՝ որոնք պետք է ծնվեին, բոլորին սպանեին. Երբ տեսավ դա էլ չի օգնում, արդեն ինքը գործի անցավ ու բոլոր ծնված տղա երեխաներին գետը գցեց. Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, թե այդ ընթացքում իսրայելացիները ինչքան աղոթք բարձրացաց կլինեին առ Աստված. Ու էսքանից հետո, ոնց կարող է ինչ որ մեկը ասել, թե Աստվաց անարդար է վերաբերվել, քանի որ նրանք (ոչ միայն փարավոնը, այլ նաև ամբողջ եգիպտացի ազգը) նախ՝ ուրանանալով այն փաստը, որ հենց հրեաներն են փրկել իրենց ամբողջ ժողովրդի կյանքը, հետո էլ անհիմն պատճառներով անմեղ ժողովրդին սկսում են տանջել, այնուհետև սպանել այդքան անմեղ մանուկների.


Իսկ եգիպտացիների առաջնեկները անմեղ չէի՞ն, նրանք ինչու՞ սպանվեցին աստծու կողմից։

----------


## Rammstein

> Այսօր՝ երբ մտածում էի այս թեմայի շուրջ, ակամայից սկսեցի համեմատականներ տանել մեր և իսրայելացինրի միջև: Ինչպես եգիպտացիները՝ իսրայելացիներին, այնպես էլ թուրքերը՝ մեզ, անհիմն պատճառներով պարզապես սկսեցին սպանել: Բայց եթե եգիպտացիները բավարարվեցին պարզապես մեկ անգամ նորածինների սպանությամբ, ապա թուրքերը՝ պարբերաբար, անխղճաբար վերացրեցին մի ամբողջ ազգի՝ առանց խտրականությունների: Նաև հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչի այն հատվածը, որտեղ Աստված՝ այրվող մորենու միջից երևաց Մովսեսին և ասաց, թե իր եղբայրների աղաղակը Իրեն հասավ: Այսինքն մենք պետք է սկսենք ավելի շատ աղաղակել Աստծուն՝ մեր երկրի համար, և Աստված՝ ինչպես պաշտպանեց իսրայելացիների իրավունքները, այպես էլ մեր իրավունքները կարող է պաշտպանել: Ես իրոք հավատում եմ այս խոսքերին:


Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն եգիպտացիների, թուրքերին ինչ-որ եսիմինչ վատ բան չի եղել։ Դա ինչի՞ց ա, արդյո՞ք իրոք հրեաներն են Աստծու ընտրյալ ազգը։ Եթե այո, ես, որպես ոչ հրեա, ինչո՞ւ պիտի հույս դնեմ նենց աստծու վրա, ով նման խտրական վերաբերմունք ունի իրա ստեղծած մարդկանց հանդեպ` ըստ ազգության։

----------

John (09.04.2016)

----------


## John

> Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն եգիպտացիների, թուրքերին ինչ-որ եսիմինչ վատ բան չի եղել։ Դա ինչի՞ց ա, արդյո՞ք իրոք հրեաներն են Աստծու ընտրյալ ազգը։ Եթե այո, ես, որպես ոչ հրեա, ինչո՞ւ պիտի հույս դնեմ նենց աստծու վրա, ով նման խտրական վերաբերմունք ունի իրա ստեղծած մարդկանց հանդեպ` ըստ ազգության։


Չի էղել՝ մի օր կլինի։  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չի էղել՝ մի օր կլինի։


Հաա՜աա՜աա։
Բայց ախր ինձ մի քիչ ավելի արդար ա թվում, որ չարիք գործած մարդիկ հենց իրենք պատժվեն, ոչ թե իրենց ծոռան երեխեն։ Վերջինս շատ-շատ կարա լվացված ուղեղ ունենա, ինֆորմացիային լրիվ չտիրապետի, դրա համար հերքի, որ իրա պապու հերը եսիմինչեր ա արել։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, Աստված նախընտրում ա ոչ թե չարագործին պատժել, այլ իրա սերունդների՞ն։ Ու նաեւ հետաքրքիր ա, Աստված մարդուն որպես անհատ չի՞ վերաբերում, պարտադիր ինչ անի, պիտի ազգովի անի՞։

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.04.2016)

----------


## John

> Հաա՜աա՜աա։
> Բայց ախր ինձ մի քիչ ավելի արդար ա թվում, որ չարիք գործած մարդիկ հենց իրենք պատժվեն, ոչ թե իրենց ծոռան երեխեն։ Վերջինս շատ-շատ կարա լվացված ուղեղ ունենա, ինֆորմացիային լրիվ չտիրապետի, դրա համար հերքի, որ իրա պապու հերը եսիմինչեր ա արել։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, Աստված նախընտրում ա ոչ թե չարագործին պատժել, այլ իրա սերունդների՞ն։ Ու նաեւ հետաքրքիր ա, Աստված մարդուն որպես անհատ չի՞ վերաբերում, պարտադիր ինչ անի, պիտի ազգովի անի՞։


Ռամշ ջան, հենց դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի դժողքը  :Wink:  թե ինչ տանջանքների են այնտեղ ենթարկվում Թալեաթն ու իր մտերիմները՝ դժվար է պարզել, բայց որ իրենց արժանի պատիժը կրում են՝ դա կասկածից վեր է)))

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան, հենց դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունի դժողքը  թե ինչ տանջանքների են այնտեղ ենթարկվում Թալեաթն ու իր մտերիմները՝ դժվար է պարզել, բայց որ իրենց արժանի պատիժը կրում են՝ դա կասկածից վեր է)))


Դե գոնե յութուբում մի հատ չենլ բացեր Աստված ու էդ Թալեաթի վիդեոներից գցեր, սաղ աշխարհը նայեր։ Կարող ա դրանից հետո հայերը սկսեին թուրքերի շատ ուժեղ խղճալ, էլ չատեին, թուրքերն էլ վռազ դառնային հայերի ախպերը` վախենալով իրանց դժոխային ապագայից։
Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ ասում, յութուբում ինչ կեղծ ինֆո ասես կա, ոչ մեկ չէր հավատա։ Ավելի լավ ա սաղին հավաքեր մի տեղ, երկինքը դարձներ մեծ էկրան, վրան ցույց տար։ Ինչքան հարց միանգամից կլուծվեր, չէ՞։

----------

John (09.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Իսկ եգիպտացիների առաջնեկները անմեղ չէի՞ն, նրանք ինչու՞ սպանվեցին աստծու կողմից։


Քանի որ՝ ինչպես հասկացա, այս հարցը շատերին է մտատանջում (որոշ իմաստով ինձ էլ էր մտատանջում), դրա համար որոշեցի՝ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրելուց հետո միայն, պատասխանել ձեր հարցին: Երեկ երկար ժամանակ ուսումնասիրում էի ֆորումում հնչած տեսակետները, մտքերը և շատերը հասցրեցի աչքի տակ անցկացնել: Ինչևիցե, նկատեցի, որ մեծամասնությունը՝ ովքեր թերահավատությամբ էին մոտենում որոշները՝ Աստծուն, որոշները Աստվածաշնչին, հիմնականում դժգոհում էին <Հին Կտակարանյան> Աստծուց, Ով կարծես թե աչքի է ընկնում իր դաժանությամբ: Հարց՝ ինչու՞ այդ նույն Աստվածը Նոր կտակարանում մարդկանց ներկայանում էր որպես բարի, սիրալիր և ներողամիտ Աստված, իսկ Հին Կտակարանում՝ <չար, դաժան և աններողամիտ>: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով կկարողանամ փոխել ձեր՝ Աստծո և Իր Խոսքի հանդեպ դրսևորած թերահավատությունը՝ վստահության,  բայց Աստծո օրհնությամբ կփորձեմ:
 Երբ Ադամը Աստծո առջև մեղանչեց՝ անհնազանդություն գործելով, ակամայից նրա ամբողջ էությունը դարձավ մեղավոր (ինչպես և Աստված զգուշացրել էր): Այնուհետև, այդ մեղավոր բնությունը տարածվեց իր սերունդների վրա, որից հետո նաև ամբողջ մարդկության վրա: Այսինքն երկրի վրա այլևս ԱՆՄԵՂ մարդ չկար: Բայց միևնույն է, Աստված շարունակեց սիրել մարդուն այնպես, ինպես սիրում էր նրան՝ դեռ չմեղանչած ժամանակ: Դրա վառ ապացույցը այն է, որ Նա Իր որդուն՝ Հիսուսին, մեզ համար զոհեց, որպեսզի ներվի մեր մեղքերը (որպիսի կարողանար մեզ արդարացնել): Բայց մինչ Հիսուսը չէր զոհվել մեր մեղքերի համար, մարդիկ դեռ ամբողջությամբ մեղքի մեջ էին: Իսկ Աստված, բացի Սեր լինելուց, ունի ևս մեկ հիանալի հատկություն՝ Արդարությունը:  Նա՝ լինելով Արդար, չէր կարող հանդուրժել ոչ մի անարդարություն, դրա համար էլ Հին կտակարանում տեսնում ենք, որ Աստված՝ առանց խնայելու, պատժում է բոլոր օրինազանցներին և անհնազանդներին: Աստված ինքն էլ շատ կցանկանար ոչ ոքի չպատժել, ոչ ոքի չսպանել, քանի որ հենց Ինքն է ասում, որ չի ցանկանում նույնիսկ ամբարիշտի մահը: Բայց եթե Աստված որոշեր ներել մարդուն, պետք է ինչ որ բավարար հիմք լիներ, ըստ որի Նա կներեր նրան: Եվ ինչպես տեսնում ենք՝ ցավոք սրտի, չկար այդ արդարացումը, այդ պատճառով Աստված <ստիպված էր> պատժել մարդուն՝ յուրաքանչյուր սխալ արարքի համար, քանի որ հակառակ դեպքում այսօր ես և դու կարող եինք Նրան մեղադրել անարդարության մեջ: Ինչևիցե. քանի որ չկար արդարացում, իսկ Աստված ասում է, որ մեղքի վարձքը մահ է, փաստորեն մարդը կանգնած էր ոչնչացման եզրին: Եվ քանզի Աստված՝ սիրելով մարդուն, չէր կարող նման բան թույլ տալ, դրա համար նրան տվեց <զոհ> ասվածը, որի միջոցով կարողանում էր մարդ՝ որոշ իմաստով, արդարանալ Աստծո առջև: Այժմ, երբ կար զոհը, Աստված կարող էր մարդու հանդեպ ավելի ներողամիտ լինել: Բայց կենդանու արյունը ի զորու չէր ջնջելու մարդու ամբողջ մեղքերը: Իսկ քանի որ միայն Իսրայել ազգն էր ընդունում Աստծուն և միայն նա էր զոհ մատուցում, դրա համար Աստված միայն նրանց հանդեպ էր <կարողանում> ներողամիտ լինել, բայց հեթանոսների հարցը ավելի տխուր էր... Եվ քանի որ դա երկար չեր կարող շարունակվել, դրա համար Աստված ուղարկեց Իր որդուն՝ Հիսուսին, որպիսի Նա՝ Իր արյունով, հավիտյան մաքրի ԱՄԲՈՂՋ աշխարհի մեղքը: Իսկ արդեն Հիսուսի հարությունից հետո տեսնում ենք կարծես թե <մեկ ուրիշ Աստծո>, Ով ներում է մարդկանց հանցանքները և ավելի քիչ է պատժում մարդկանց: Իրականում Աստված հենց այսպիսին է, պարզապես մեր մեղքերը թույլ չէին տալիս Աստծուն՝ լինելու այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրականում կա:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն եգիպտացիների, թուրքերին ինչ-որ եսիմինչ վատ բան չի եղել։ Դա ինչի՞ց ա, արդյո՞ք իրոք հրեաներն են Աստծու ընտրյալ ազգը։ Եթե այո, ես, որպես ոչ հրեա, ինչո՞ւ պիտի հույս դնեմ նենց աստծու վրա, ով նման խտրական վերաբերմունք ունի իրա ստեղծած մարդկանց հանդեպ` ըստ ազգության։


Դե իրականում եգիպտացիները իրենց պատիժը կրեցին ամենաքիչը ութսուն տարի անց (այնպես չի որ Աստված նրանց միանգամից պատժեց), բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ լրանում է մեր եղեռնի հարյուրմեկերորդ տարելիցը, ինչ որ տեղ տվյալ փաստը կարելի է անտեսել: Բայց միգուցե արժի հաշվի առնել այն փաստը, որ ի տարբերություն հրեաների, ես և դու հիմա հանգիստ մեր տներում նստած ենք և անում ենք այն, ինչ մենք ենք ուզում, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ մտրակով հրամայում են մեզ: Բայց միևնույն է, այդ համեմատականները այդքան էլ նշանակություն չունեն (չարժի դրանց վրա կենտրոնանալ): Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ազգերի մեջ խտրականություն դնելուն, ուզում եմ ձեզ վստահեցնել, որ Աստված ամենևին էլ խտրականություն չի դնում, պարզապես ինչպես Աստծո Խոսքն է ասում. <Ամեն բանի ժամանակը կա>: Թե երբ Աստված վերջնական լուծում կտա այդ հարցին, մենք չգիտենք, բայց դա հենց մեզանից է կախված: Այնպես որ, մեզ միայն մնում է ազգովի աղոթել և հավատալ, որ Աստված կլուծի տվյալ հարցը: Որքան ջերմեռանդ աղոթենք և որքան շատ հավատանք, այնքան շուտ Աստված կլուծի այն խնդիրները, որոնց համար Իրեն խնդրում ենք  :Smile:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անձամբ ոճրագործների պատժին, չէ՞ որ նրանք սկանվեցին հայ վրիժառուների կողմից:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Նաև մեկ բան էլ եմ ուզում ասել կապված այս թեմայի հետ: Աշխարհում շատ շատ մարդիք են եղել (կան), ովքեր ցանկացել են ապացուցել, որ Աստվածաշունչը ամենևին էլ միակ և ճշմարիտ գիրքը չէ,  այլ՝ պարզապես մարդկանց կողմից գրված հերթական բրոշյուր և այնտեղ գրվածները ամենևին էլ բացարձակ ճշմարտություններ չեն, այլ ընդհամենը ծիծաղելի և անհավանական պատմությունների ամբողջություն: Մարդիք, ովքեր կազմել են հսկայական աշխատություններ՝ ընդեմ Աստվածաշնչի, որոնց վրա աշխատել են անգամ տարիներ՝ այդ ընթացքում վատնելով գրեթե ամբողջ ժամանակը: Եվ գիտե՞ք արդյունքում ինչ է տեղի ունեցել. հենց այդ մարդիք են դարձել ճշմարիտ հավատացյալներ և փոխել շատ ու շատ մարդկանց, ովքեր մտածում էին այնպես, ինչպես նրանք՝ ժամանակին: Այսինքն՝ որքան խորացել են սխալ կամ թերություն գտնելու համար, այնքան ավելի են համոզվել, որ այն բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է: Եվ ես բոլորիս կոչ եմ անում՝ չհետևել այդ մարդկանց, և անվերապահորեն ընդունել Աստվածաշունչը՝ որպես միակ և ճշմարիտ Աստծո Խոսք: Մեկ բան էլ. եթե իրականում Աստվածաշունչը սխալ լիներ, ապա հավատացած եղեք, որ այն շուտվանից արդեն «ջրի երես դուրս եկած» կլիներ: Անգամ հենց Ինքը՝ Աստված կլիներ բոլոր այն մարդկանց կողքին, ովքեր կցանկանային «ճշմարտությունը բացահայտել»:

----------


## Lancet

> Քանի որ՝ ինչպես հասկացա, այս հարցը շատերին է մտատանջում (որոշ իմաստով ինձ էլ էր մտատանջում), դրա համար որոշեցի՝ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրելուց հետո միայն, պատասխանել ձեր հարցին: Երեկ երկար ժամանակ ուսումնասիրում էի ֆորումում հնչած տեսակետները, մտքերը և շատերը հասցրեցի աչքի տակ անցկացնել: Ինչևիցե, նկատեցի, որ մեծամասնությունը՝ ովքեր թերահավատությամբ էին մոտենում որոշները՝ Աստծուն, որոշները Աստվածաշնչին, հիմնականում դժգոհում էին <Հին Կտակարանյան> Աստծուց, Ով կարծես թե աչքի է ընկնում իր դաժանությամբ: Հարց՝ ինչու՞ այդ նույն Աստվածը Նոր կտակարանում մարդկանց ներկայանում էր որպես բարի, սիրալիր և ներողամիտ Աստված, իսկ Հին Կտակարանում՝ <չար, դաժան և աններողամիտ>: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով կկարողանամ փոխել ձեր՝ Աստծո և Իր Խոսքի հանդեպ դրսևորած թերահավատությունը՝ վստահության,  բայց Աստծո օրհնությամբ կփորձեմ:
>  Երբ Ադամը Աստծո առջև մեղանչեց՝ անհնազանդություն գործելով, ակամայից նրա ամբողջ էությունը դարձավ մեղավոր (ինչպես և Աստված զգուշացրել էր): Այնուհետև, այդ մեղավոր բնությունը տարածվեց իր սերունդների վրա, որից հետո նաև ամբողջ մարդկության վրա: Այսինքն երկրի վրա այլևս ԱՆՄԵՂ մարդ չկար: Բայց միևնույն է, Աստված շարունակեց սիրել մարդուն այնպես, ինպես սիրում էր նրան՝ դեռ չմեղանչած ժամանակ: Դրա վառ ապացույցը այն է, որ Նա Իր որդուն՝ Հիսուսին, մեզ համար զոհեց, որպեսզի ներվի մեր մեղքերը (որպիսի կարողանար մեզ արդարացնել): Բայց մինչ Հիսուսը չէր զոհվել մեր մեղքերի համար, մարդիկ դեռ ամբողջությամբ մեղքի մեջ էին: Իսկ Աստված, բացի Սեր լինելուց, ունի ևս մեկ հիանալի հատկություն՝ Արդարությունը:  Նա՝ լինելով Արդար, չէր կարող հանդուրժել ոչ մի անարդարություն, դրա համար էլ Հին կտակարանում տեսնում ենք, որ Աստված՝ առանց խնայելու, պատժում է բոլոր օրինազանցներին և անհնազանդներին: Աստված ինքն էլ շատ կցանկանար ոչ ոքի չպատժել, ոչ ոքի չսպանել, քանի որ հենց Ինքն է ասում, որ չի ցանկանում նույնիսկ ամբարիշտի մահը: Բայց եթե Աստված որոշեր ներել մարդուն, պետք է ինչ որ բավարար հիմք լիներ, ըստ որի Նա կներեր նրան: Եվ ինչպես տեսնում ենք՝ ցավոք սրտի, չկար այդ արդարացումը, այդ պատճառով Աստված <ստիպված էր> պատժել մարդուն՝ յուրաքանչյուր սխալ արարքի համար, քանի որ հակառակ դեպքում այսօր ես և դու կարող եինք Նրան մեղադրել անարդարության մեջ: Ինչևիցե. քանի որ չկար արդարացում, իսկ Աստված ասում է, որ մեղքի վարձքը մահ է, փաստորեն մարդը կանգնած էր ոչնչացման եզրին: Եվ քանզի Աստված՝ սիրելով մարդուն, չէր կարող նման բան թույլ տալ, դրա համար նրան տվեց <զոհ> ասվածը, որի միջոցով կարողանում էր մարդ՝ որոշ իմաստով, արդարանալ Աստծո առջև: Այժմ, երբ կար զոհը, Աստված կարող էր մարդու հանդեպ ավելի ներողամիտ լինել: Բայց կենդանու արյունը ի զորու չէր ջնջելու մարդու ամբողջ մեղքերը: Իսկ քանի որ միայն Իսրայել ազգն էր ընդունում Աստծուն և միայն նա էր զոհ մատուցում, դրա համար Աստված միայն նրանց հանդեպ էր <կարողանում> ներողամիտ լինել, բայց հեթանոսների հարցը ավելի տխուր էր... Եվ քանի որ դա երկար չեր կարող շարունակվել, դրա համար Աստված ուղարկեց Իր որդուն՝ Հիսուսին, որպիսի Նա՝ Իր արյունով, հավիտյան մաքրի ԱՄԲՈՂՋ աշխարհի մեղքը: Իսկ արդեն Հիսուսի հարությունից հետո տեսնում ենք կարծես թե <մեկ ուրիշ Աստծո>, Ով ներում է մարդկանց հանցանքները և ավելի քիչ է պատժում մարդկանց: Իրականում Աստված հենց այսպիսին է, պարզապես մեր մեղքերը թույլ չէին տալիս Աստծուն՝ լինելու այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրականում կա:


Բայց աստվածաշնչում չի ասվում, որ առաջնեկներին իրենց մեղավոր բնույթ ունենալու համար ա սպանել, այլ հստակ ասվում ա, որ փարավոնի իրեն չենթարկվելու համար ա սպանել։ Այսինքն՝ ուրիշի կոնկրետ մեղքի համար են պատժվել, ու եթե փարավոնը իսրայելացիներին բաց թողներ, աստված առաջնեկներին չէր սպանի։

----------


## Chuk

Սամվել ջան, դու անկեղծ հավատու՞մ ես, որ նենց փաստարկված, կուռ, ինֆորմատիվ, համակարգված, համոզիչ, մեկնիչ, անբեկանելի, ճշմարտանման, փարատիչ, գոտեպնդիչ մեկնաբանություններ գրեցիր, որ թերահավատները դարձի կգան։

----------

John (09.04.2016), Sambitbaba (09.04.2016), Աթեիստ (09.04.2016), Արէա (09.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2016), Ուլուանա (10.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (09.04.2016), Տրիբուն (09.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Բայց աստվածաշնչում չի ասվում, որ առաջնեկներին իրենց մեղավոր բնույթ ունենալու համար ա սպանել, այլ հստակ ասվում ա, որ փարավոնի իրեն չենթարկվելու համար ա սպանել։ Այսինքն՝ ուրիշի կոնկրետ մեղքի համար են պատժվել, ու եթե փարավոնը իսրայելացիներին բաց թողներ, աստված առաջնեկներին չէր սպանի։


Քանի որ արդեն վերևում նշեցի, որ յուրաքանչյուր սխալ արարք պետք է պատժվեր (այս դեմքում եգիպտացիների կողմից իսրայելացիների տղա երեխաներին սպանելը համարվում է որպես սխալ արարք), այդ պատճառով Աստված տույլ տվեց, որ նրանց առաջնեկները նույնպես սպանվեն: Ամեն ինչ արդար է: Չէ՞ որ իսրայելացիների երեխաները նույնպես անմեղ էին: Մի՞թե եգիպտացիները արժանի չէին, որ իրենցից նույնպես անմեղ արյուն թափվեր: Բացի այդ, այս պարագայում Աստծուն չհնազանդվելը կարող է դիտվել որպես ավելի մեծ հանցանք, քան պարզապես անմեղ արյուն թափելը: Ու եթե անգամ դա էլ չլիներ, Աստված իրավասություն ուներ նաև նրանց հիմնահատակ կործանելու, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է, որպեսզի Իրեն երկրպագի, իսկ այն, ինչը իր նպատակին չի ծառայում, ոչնչացման ենթակա է: Բայց քանի որ Աստված նույնիսկ նրանց էր սիրում, «բավարարվեց» տաս պատուհասներով: Իսկ թե այդ դեպքում ինչու Աստված ծովը փակեց հենց եգիպտացիների վրա, այս հարցի պատասխանը նույնպես ակնհայտ է. քանի որ նրանք ինքները ընտրեցին մահը: Իսկ եթե հիշում եք, երբ նրանք հասան իսրայելացիներին, Աստված նրանց չոչնչացրեց (չնայած դրա իրավասությունը նույնպես ուներ, քանի որ նրանք չպետք է հետապնդեին իսրայելացին՝ այն դեպքում, երբ նրանց արդեն ազատ էին արձակել, որը նույնպես դիտվում է որպես Աստծո առաջ անհնազանդություն), այլ հնարավորություն տվեց երկար ժամանակ (մինչ երկու միլիոն մարդ կհասցներ անցնել հսկայական ծովը) մտածելու և ետ կանգնելու իրենց սխալ արարքից: Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում. նրանք իրնքները ընտրեցին մահը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սամվել ջան, դու երեխաներ ունե՞ս...

----------


## John

> Քանի որ արդեն վերևում նշեցի, որ յուրաքանչյուր սխալ արարք պետք է պատժվեր (այս դեմքում եգիպտացիների կողմից իսրայելացիների տղա երեխաներին սպանելը համարվում է որպես սխալ արարք), այդ պատճառով Աստված տույլ տվեց, որ նրանց առաջնեկները նույնպես սպանվեն: Ամեն ինչ արդար է: Չէ՞ որ իսրայելացիների երեխաները նույնպես անմեղ էին: Մի՞թե եգիպտացիները արժանի չէին, որ իրենցից նույնպես անմեղ արյուն թափվեր: Բացի այդ, այս պարագայում Աստծուն չհնազանդվելը կարող է դիտվել որպես ավելի մեծ հանցանք, քան պարզապես անմեղ արյուն թափելը: Ու եթե անգամ դա էլ չլիներ, Աստված իրավասություն ուներ նաև նրանց հիմնահատակ կործանելու, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է, որպեսզի Իրեն երկրպագի, իսկ այն, ինչը իր նպատակին չի ծառայում, ոչնչացման ենթակա է: Բայց քանի որ Աստված նույնիսկ նրանց էր սիրում, «բավարարվեց» տաս պատուհասներով: Իսկ թե այդ դեպքում ինչու Աստված ծովը փակեց հենց եգիպտացիների վրա, այս հարցի պատասխանը նույնպես ակնհայտ է. քանի որ նրանք ինքները ընտրեցին մահը: Իսկ եթե հիշում եք, երբ նրանք հասան իսրայելացիներին, Աստված նրանց չոչնչացրեց (չնայած դրա իրավասությունը նույնպես ուներ, քանի որ նրանք չպետք է հետապնդեին իսրայելացին՝ այն դեպքում, երբ նրանց արդեն ազատ էին արձակել, որը նույնպես դիտվում է որպես Աստծո առաջ անհնազանդություն), այլ հնարավորություն տվեց երկար ժամանակ (մինչ երկու միլիոն մարդ կհասցներ անցնել հսկայական ծովը) մտածելու և ետ կանգնելու իրենց սխալ արարքից: Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում. նրանք իրնքները ընտրեցին մահը:


Հիմա որ քո Աստված քեզ թույլ տա՝ նորածին թուրք երեխեքի կսպանե՞ս։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Սամվել ջան, դու երեխաներ ունե՞ս...


Ես հասկացա, թե դուք ինչ նկատի ունեք և որպիսի իմ միտքն էլ ձեզ համար ավելի հասկանալի լինի, կցանկանամ մի օրինակ բերել: Ես՝ նախանձից դրդված, սպանում եմ մի թուրք նորածնի, բայց ինչ ինչ պատճառներով չեմ ստանում ինձ հասանելիք պատիժը: Այնուհետև մեկ տարի հետո ամուսնանում, ունենում եմ իմ առաջնեկին: Երբ նա փոքր ինչ մեծանում է, ես նրա հետ դուրս եմ գալիս զբոսնելու: Բաց թողնելով ձեռքը՝ որպիսի կարողանա փոքր ինչ մենակ քայլել սովորել, հանկարծ վազելով գնում է փողոցի կողմը և ընկնելով ավտոմեքենայի տակ՝ մահանում: Իսկ այժմ ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը հարցնել. կարող ե՞մ ես արդյոք տվյալ պարագայում մեղադրել Աստծուն՝ իմ որդու կորստի համար:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Հիմա որ քո Աստված քեզ թույլ տա՝ նորածին թուրք երեխեքի կսպանե՞ս։


Իրականում իմ Աստված ինձ ասում է. «Սիրիր քո թշնամիներին»:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես հասկացա, թե դուք ինչ նկատի ունեք և որպիսի իմ միտքն էլ ձեզ համար ավելի հասկանալի լինի, կցանկանամ մի օրինակ բերել: Ես՝ նախանձից դրդված, սպանում եմ մի թուրք նորածնի, բայց ինչ ինչ պատճառներով չեմ ստանում ինձ հասանելիք պատիժը: Այնուհետև մեկ տարի հետո ամուսնանում, ունենում եմ իմ առաջնեկին: Երբ նա փոքր ինչ մեծանում է, ես նրա հետ դուրս եմ գալիս զբոսնելու: Բաց թողնելով ձեռքը՝ որպիսի կարողանա փոքր ինչ մենակ քայլել սովորել, հանկարծ վազելով գնում է փողոցի կողմը և ընկնելով ավտոմեքենայի տակ՝ մահանում: Իսկ այժմ ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը հարցնել. կարող ե՞մ ես արդյոք տվյալ պարագայում մեղադրել Աստծուն՝ իմ որդու կորստի համար:


Ազնվորեն ասած, եթե ես լինեի քո տեղում (նկարագրածդ պարագային) կմեղադրեի ինքս ինձ` *առաջին հերթին*: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստված, եթե դու անուշադիր ես:

Բայց իմ հարցն այդ մասին չէր, Սամվել ջան... Լրիվ հակառակը:

Եթե ես սպանեի քո զավակին, ուրեմն արդարությունը վերականգնելու համար, դու` իմ զավակի՞ն պետք է սպանեիր: Ակն ընդ ակա՞ն...

Ինձանից հետո Ջոնը համարյա նույն հարցն ավելի կոնկրետ տվեց:

----------

Սամվել Հարությունյան (09.04.2016)

----------


## John

> Իրականում իմ Աստված ինձ ասում է. «Սիրիր քո թշնամիներին»:


Կեղտի մեջ ենք էլի․․․ Իրանք մեզ սպանեն, մենք իրանց սիրենք։ Ինչ լավ ա ինքը բոլորիս Աստվածը չի․․․

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Ազնվորեն ասած, եթե ես լինեի քո տեղում (նկարագրածդ պարագային) կմեղադրեի ինքս ինձ` *առաջին հերթին*: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստված, եթե դու անուշադիր ես:
> 
> Բայց իմ հարցն այդ մասին չէր, Սամվել ջան... Լրիվ հակառակը:
> 
> Եթե ես սպանեի քո զավակին, ուրեմն արդարությունը վերականգնելու համար, դու` իմ զավակի՞ն պետք է սպանեիր: Ակն ընդ ակա՞ն...
> 
> Ինձանից հետո Ջոնը համարյա նույն հարցն ավելի կոնկրետ տվեց:


Նախ շնորհակալ եմ անկեղծ պատասխանի համար: Բայց ախր եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին Աստված իր հրեշտակին է ուղարկել, որպեսզի սպանի, ոչ թե իսրայելացիներին կարգադրել: Բացի այդ, իրոք, արդարությունը իրենից ենթադրում է «ակն ընդ ական», ինչպես և բոլոր դատական համակարգերում: Բայց մի՞թե դատավորին կարելի է մեղադրել դատավճռ կայացնելու մեջ: Իսկ մեր Աստված՝ լինելով արդար և ճշմարիտ դատավոր, մեզ պատվիրում է, որ Իրեն թողնենք վրեժխնդրությունը: Հուսով եմ այս անգամ կարողացա պատասխանել ձեր հարցին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց ախր եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին Աստված իր հրեշտակին է ուղարկել, որպեսզի սպանի, ոչ թե իսրայելացիներին կարգադրել:


Իսկ մի ուրիշ տեղ` լավ էլ կարգադրում է, ոչինչ... Նույնիսկ լեն-բոլ անեծքներ ու արհավիրքներ է խոստանում կարգադրությունը չկատարելու համար:




> Բացի այդ, իրոք, արդարությունը իրենից ենթադրում է «ակն ընդ ական», ինչպես և բոլոր դատական համակարգերում:


Իսկ մի՞թե Հիսուս այդ կոդեքսը չուզեց փոխել... 




> Բայց մի՞թե դատավորին կարելի է մեղադրել դատավճռ կայացնելու մեջ: Իսկ մեր Աստված՝ լինելով արդար և ճշմարիտ դատավոր, մեզ պատվիրում է, որ Իրեն թողնենք վրեժխնդրությունը:


Մենք այստեղ խոսում ենք ոչ թե դատավորի, այլ ծնողի մասին:
Ընդ որում, եթե ընդունենք, որ Աստված` ծնողն է ամբողջ մարդկության, այլ ոչ միայն Իսրաելի զավակների, - անբարոյականությունից բացի, ի՞նչ անուն կարելի է տալ այդ ամենին...
Ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում այդ Աստված` հունական դիցաբանության Քրոնոսից, ով իր զավակներին սաղ-սաղ կուլ տվեց... Հենա թող Քրոնոսը մնար, էլ ինչու՞ Եհովային բերեցինք, մեյդան գցեցինք: :Think: 




> Հուսով եմ այս անգամ կարողացա պատասխանել ձեր հարցին:


Կներես, Սամվել ջան, բայց ոչ այնքան... :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Սամվել ջան, ինչպես տեսնում եմ, եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ապա հարկ կլինի, որ միասին սերտենք ամբողջ Հին Կտակարանը: Գիտես, նախքան Աստծուն մեղադրելը այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց հանդեպ ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքի համար, ճիշտ կլինի հաշվի առնել մեր և այն ժամանկվա մարդկանց միջև եղած առհելի տարբերությունը: ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե այն ժամանվա մարդիկ հնարավորություն ունենային կողքից դիտել Աստծո՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը, ապա նրանք նույնպես իրենց դժգոհությունը կհայտն էին Աստծուց: Արդյունքում մենք գոհ ենք Աստծո՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից, ինչպես և իրենք՝ իրենց հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից և նույն ժամանակ դժգոհ՝ իրենց հանդեպ ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքից, և նմանապես նրանք՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից (եթե իհարկե դրա հնարավորությունը ունենային):  Այսպիսով դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված յուրաքանչյուր ժամանակ (քանի որ մարդիք ժամանակի ընդացքում փոխվում են) մարդկանց յուրովի է մոտիկանում, որը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր ձևերի կարող է ընդունվել (ինչպես հիմա բոլորս դրա ականատեսներն ենք)՝ այդ թվում նաև անհասկանալի:

----------


## Արէա

> Սամվել ջան, ինչպես տեսնում եմ, եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ապա հարկ կլինի, որ միասին սերտենք ամբողջ Հին Կտակարանը: Գիտես, նախքան Աստծուն մեղադրելը այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց հանդեպ ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքի համար, ճիշտ կլինի հաշվի առնել մեր և այն ժամանկվա մարդկանց միջև եղած առհելի տարբերությունը: ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե այն ժամանվա մարդիկ հնարավորություն ունենային կողքից դիտել Աստծո՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը, ապա նրանք նույնպես իրենց դժգոհությունը կհայտն էին Աստծուց: Արդյունքում մենք գոհ ենք Աստծո՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից, ինչպես և իրենք՝ իրենց հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից և նույն ժամանակ դժգոհ՝ իրենց հանդեպ ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքից, և նմանապես նրանք՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից (եթե իհարկե դրա հնարավորությունը ունենային):  Այսպիսով դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված յուրաքանչյուր ժամանակ (քանի որ մարդիք ժամանակի ընդացքում փոխվում են) մարդկանց յուրովի է մոտիկանում, որը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր ձևերի կարող է ընդունվել (ինչպես հիմա բոլորս դրա ականատեսներն ենք)՝ այդ թվում նաև անհասկանալի:


Իսկ քեզ տարօրինակ չի թվո՞ւմ, որ տարբեր ժամանակներում փոխարեն մարդիկ նմանվեն աստծուն, աստված ա նմանվում մարդկանց։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իսկ քեզ տարօրինակ չի թվո՞ւմ, որ տարբեր ժամանակներում փոխարեն մարդիկ նմանվեն աստծուն, աստված ա նմանվում մարդկանց։


Զի մարդն ստեղծեց Աստծուն իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ   :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամվել ջան...


Դեմ չեմ իհարկե, որ ինձ այսպես կոչես, Սամվել ջան: Բայց վախենում եմ, որ գրառումներում շփոթություն կծագի ուրիշների համար: :Smile:  Այնպես որ, առաջարկում եմ ինձ համար ուղղակի Սամ տարբերակն այստեղ, ինչպես բոլորն են ասում, իսկ դու կլինես Սամվելը, - եթե դեմ չես: Իսկ նամակագրության մեջ կարող եմ մնալ Սամվել: Լա՞վ...




> Ինչպես տեսնում եմ, եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ապա հարկ կլինի, որ միասին սերտենք ամբողջ Հին Կտակարանը:Գիտես, նախքան Աստծուն մեղադրելը այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց հանդեպ ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքի համար, ճիշտ կլինի հաշվի առնել մեր և այն ժամանկվա մարդկանց միջև եղած առհելի տարբերությունը: ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե այն ժամանվա մարդիկ հնարավորություն ունենային կողքից դիտել Աստծո՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը, ապա նրանք նույնպես իրենց դժգոհությունը կհայտն էին Աստծուց: Արդյունքում մենք գոհ ենք Աստծո՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից, ինչպես և իրենք՝ իրենց հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից և նույն ժամանակ դժգոհ՝ իրենց հանդեպ ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքից, և նմանապես նրանք՝ մեր հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքից (եթե իհարկե դրա հնարավորությունը ունենային):  Այսպիսով դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված յուրաքանչյուր ժամանակ (քանի որ մարդիք ժամանակի ընդացքում փոխվում են) մարդկանց յուրովի է մոտիկանում, որը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր ձևերի կարող է ընդունվել (ինչպես հիմա բոլորս դրա ականատեսներն ենք)՝ այդ թվում նաև անհասկանալի:


Սկզբունքորեն, այս թեման բացողը հավանաբար հենց այդ էլ նկատի է ունեցել` միասին "վերասերտել" Հին Կտակարանը: Առավել ևս, որ այն գրվել է "այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց" ժամանակաշրջանում, իսկ, ինչպես ինքդ ես ասում, մեր և նրանց միջև սարերի, չէ, հազարամյակների տարբերություն կա: Կասկածում եմ, որ մենք այսօր կարողանայինք ապրել նրանց փիլիսոփայությամբ և բարքերով, համաձայն չե՞ս...

Բնականաբար ստացվում է նաև, որ քիչ թե շատ նորմալ (այսօրվա չափանիշներով նկատի ունեմ) մտածողության կամ տրամաբանության դեպքում, անկարող ենք նաև նրանց Աստծոն ընդունել:

Չէ, ես հասկանում եմ իհարկե, եղբայրս, որ Աստված միշտ էլ մեկն է և անփոփոխ, թե հազար կամ տաս հազար կամ միլիոն տարի առաջ կամ հետո: Սրանից ելնելով, կարելի է ասել, որ այստեղ մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե տիեզերական Աստծո, այլ ընդամենը... կրոնական Աստծո մասին: Հինկտակարանային կամ Աստվածաշնչյան Աստծո մասին, այլ ոչ թե Իրական Աստծո: 

Իսկ "կրոնական Աստված", կներես, բայց այսօրվա մարդուն այլևս ձեռք չի տալիս, - ցավալի է, բայց փաստ: Քանզի նա ծնվել է ամենաքիչը երկու հազար տարի առաջ, ունի երկու հազար տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը, որը համեմատած մեր այսօրվա տրամաբանության հետ` ուղղակի մանկական տրամաբանություն է: Եվ այդ մանկական տրամաբանությամբ Աստված, ինչ խոսք, որ մեզ հետ ոտք գցել չի կարող...

----------

Աթեիստ (11.04.2016), Ուլուանա (11.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Իսկ քեզ տարօրինակ չի թվո՞ւմ, որ տարբեր ժամանակներում փոխարեն մարդիկ նմանվեն աստծուն, աստված ա նմանվում մարդկանց։


Բայց եթե ավելի նրբանկատ լինենք, Աստված ոչ թե մարդկանց է նմանվում, այլ՝ նրանց յուրովի է մոտիկանում:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց եթե ավելի նրբանկատ լինենք, Աստված ոչ թե մարդկանց է նմանվում, այլ՝ նրանց յուրովի է մոտիկանում:


Կամ. Աստված այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին դու ես ցանկանում նրան տեսնել:

Պատճառը. Նրա` քեզ տված ամենակարևոր նվերը, - *Կամքի Ազատություն*: Ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում Քո կամոք:

Նույնիսկ, երբ Նա չկա, - դա էլ է Քո կամքով:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Ուզում եմ քո հարցերին ընդհանուր պատասխանեմ, եթե դեմ չես: Նախ, ուզում եմ ասել, որ մեր և ձեր(նրանց) Աստված իրականում գոյություն չունի, ինչպես և տիեզերական և կրոնական Աստված, այդպես էլ հինկտակարանյան և իրական Աստված: Աստված մեկ է, ինչպես և դու ինքդ վերևում նշեցիր, պարզապես նրա վերաբերմունքն է տարբեր ԻՐ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐԻ և ԻՐ ԾԱՌԱՆԵՐԻ հանդեպ: Անցած պատասխանիդ մեջ դու մի այսպիսի արտահայտություն էիր արել. «Մենք այստեղ խոսում ենք ոչ թե դատավորի, այլ ծնողի մասին: Ընդ որում, եթե ընդունենք, որ Աստված` ծնողն է ամբողջ մարդկության, այլ ոչ միայն Իսրաելի զավակների, - անբարոյականությունից բացի, ի՞նչ անուն կարելի է տալ այդ ամենին...»: Ուզում եմ քեզ հիշեցնել, Սամ ջան, որ Աստված այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց ամենևին էլ որդիական իրավունք չէր տվել, այլ ընդունում էր նրանց ինչպես ծառայի: Իսկ քանի որ ընդունում էր որպես ծառա, տրամաբանական է, որ վերաբերվում էր ինչպես ծառայի: Եկեք հաշվի առնենք, որ Աստված էր նրանց ստեղծել և Նա դրա իրավունքը ամբողջությամբ ուներ: Իսկ Աստված՝ թեկույզ և պարտավոր չէ ոչ ոքի առաջ պատասխան տալ Իր արածների համար, բայց և այնպես, նրան (մարդուն) շատ սիրելով, եթե անգամ դատաստան է տեսնում նրանց հետ, ապա միայն ԱՐԴԱՐ: Իսկ Հիսուսը՝ աշխարհ գալով և մեզ համար զոհվելով, մեզ արժանացնում է իր եղբայրները, այսինքն՝ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐ լինելու: Նա պարտավոր չէր դա անելու, բայց Նա այդ շնորհեց ինձ և քեզ՝ իր անսահման սիրո պատճառով: Այն սիրո, որը Նա ցույց է տալիս ինձ և քեզ: Եվ հենց այդ պատճառով Աստված մեր՝ ԻՐ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐԻ հանդեպ ավելի ներողամիտ և սիրալիր է գտնվում, քան «Հին Կտակարանյան» մարդկանց՝ այսինքն ԻՐ ԾԱՌԱՆԵՐԻ հանդեպ: Իսկ երբ ասում էի, թե «մեր և նրանց մեջ առհելի տարբերություն կա», ես հենց սա նկատի ունեի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «Քանզի նա ծնվել է ամենաքիչը երկու հազար տարի առաջ, ունի երկու հազար տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը» արտահայտությանը, ապա ես կցանկանայի առաջին հերթին հիշեցնել, որ Հիսուսը երկու հազար տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը ամենևին էլ չուներ, հակառակ դեպքում Նրա ասածները և արածները նրանց համար տարորինակ և անընդունելի չէր լինի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ «որը (Հիսուսի տրամաբանությունը) համեմատած մեր այսօրվա տրամաբանության հետ` ուղղակի մանկական տրամաբանություն է: Եվ այդ մանկական տրամաբանությամբ Աստված, ինչ խոսք, որ մեզ հետ ոտք գցել չի կարող...», ես պարզապես քեզ կխնդրեի ընդերցել Աստվածաշնչյան այս հատվածը՝ Ա կորնթացիս 2:6-16 համարները: 
Հասկացիր Սամ ջան, ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ դու Աստծուն այդպիսի թերահավատությամբ չմոտենաս, իսկ այս համարները ոչ թե փորձես ընդունել որպես ինձնից քեզ հանդիմանություն, այլ պարզապես Աստծո խոսք՝ ուղղված քեզ, քանի որ Աստծո յուրաքանչյուր խոսք ուղղված է հենց ՔԵԶ, ինչպես նաև ինձ և մյուսներին: Երբ կարդաս այս հավատքով, այս համարները քեզ շաատ բան կսովորեցնեն Աստծո մասին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուզում եմ քո հարցերին ընդհանուր պատասխանեմ, եթե դեմ չես:


Շնորհակալ եմ շատ, Սամվել ջան: Հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ պես հավատացյալ մարդուն շատ էր դժվար այսպիսի հանդարտությամբ մոտենալ հարցին... Այնուամենայնիվ, ներիր, խնդրում եմ, քեզ պատճառած վրդովմունքի համար...
Բայց քո թաքցրած վրդովմունքի պատճառն ավելի շատ երևի ինձ չհասկանալն ու ասածս սխալ մեկնաբանելն է, և այդ պատճառով ուզում եմ որոշ պարզություն մտցնել:




> Մեր և ձեր(նրանց)... ինչպես և տիեզերական և կրոնական... այդպես էլ հինկտակարանյան և իրական Աստված իրականում գոյություն չունի: Աստված մեկ է:


Շատ ճիշտ ես, Աստված մեկ է: Բայց այնքան ժամանակ միայն, քանի դեռ մենք` բազմաթիվներս, մեզ ներս չենք խցկում հարցի մեջ, ամեն մեկս մեր դատողություններով Աստծո մասին: Եվ այդ ժամանակ արդեն Աստված սկսում է բազմապատկվել անգամներ շարունակ. ինձ համար` մի Աստված, քեզ համար` մեկ ուրիշ Աստված, Վաչոյի համար` մեկ ուրիշ Աստված, իսկ աթեիստ Համոյի համար էլ, պատկերացրու` Չաստված: Պատճա՞ռը... Կրկնեմ նորից. Կամքի Ազատություն, Աստծո գերագույն նվերը մեզ, որը, տալով մեկ անգամ, այլևս հետ վերցնել Նա չի կարող... Եվ այդ պատճառով է, որ ամենքս սարքել ենք մեր սեփական Աստծոն, գուրգուրում են մեր Աստծոն, իսկ Իրականի մասին մոռացել ենք վաղուց...
Բայց Իրականության մեջ, ինչ խոսք, որ Աստված մեկն է միայն, և այդ հարցում ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:




> Աստված մեկ է, պարզապես նրա վերաբերմունքն է տարբեր ԻՐ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐԻ և ԻՐ ԾԱՌԱՆԵՐԻ հանդեպ:


Այ, այստեղ է, որ սկսվում է ամենահետաքրքիրը... Բայց սկզբից եկ համաձայնվենք, որ խոսքն այստեղ արդեն ոչ թե ասածս Իրական Աստծո մասին է, քանզի Իրական Աստծո համար "որդիներ ու ծառաներ" գոյություն չունեին դեռ, - Նա բոլորին ստեղծել էր "Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ", ճի՞շտ է... 
Այստեղ խոսքը գնում է տարբեր մարդկանց հորինած աստվածներից մեկի մասին ընդամենը, որոնք էին, օրինակ. Բրահման, Բուդդան, Հալդին, Հայան, Ամոնը, Զևսը, Յահվեն, Յեհովան, Ալլահը և այլն և այլն: Եվ այստեղ դու խոսում ես Եհովայի մասին, նույնիսկ ոչ Յահվեյի: Դու սրանց էլ մի խառնիր իրար, ինչպես սխալմամբ ընդունված է անել, - Յահվեն շատ էլ բարի աստված է եղել: (Իմիջիայլոց, շատ հետաքրքիր է, երբ "յահվե" բառը վերջից ես կարդում...) 
Այդ Յեհովան էր, որ վերցրեց, կոպիտ ասած, պարսիկ Աբրամին, վերանվանեց նրան Աբրահամ ու նրանից նոր ազգ ստեղծեց: Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ կա կարծիք, որ այստեղ տառերի միտումնավոր տեղափոխություն է տեղի ունեցալ վերոհիշյալ ազգի կողմից, այսինքն, Յեհովան իրականում Աբրամին վերանվանել է Աբրահմա, իսկ հերաներն այն սարքել են Աբրահամ, քանի որ Աբրահմա անունն ինքն արդեն շատ լավ ցույց է տալիս այդ անունը կրողի իսկական էությունը: Պարզաբանեմ: Այդ անվան մեջ շատ լավ նկատելի է նրա "Բրահմա" արմատը, որը ոչ թե Բրահմա աստծո անունն է, ով արական սեռի ստեղծողն էր հնդկական աստվածների մեջ, այլ այն Բրահման, որը Տիեզերքի անդեմ, անճանաչելի և բարձրագույն Սկզբունքն է: Քանի որ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ "ա" տառը բառասկզբում շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում է ժխտական իմաստով, դժվար չէր լինի եզրակացնել, որ Ա-Բրահմա` նշանակում է Անտի-Բրահմա կամ Առանց-Բրահմա: Կամ էլ, հայերեն ասած` Անտի-Սկզբունք կամ Առանց-Սկզբունք... Այսինքն, դաժան ու բարոյականությունից անտեղյակ Յեհովան Ա-Բրահմայից ստեղծում է իր համար թե որպես որդի և թե որպես ծառա հանդիսացող մի ազգ, որպեսզի ձեռնածի նրաց ու իր կայֆը բռնի այդ խեղճերի վրա...
...Ցավալի է, Սամվել ջան, բայց իրոք, շատ ավելի բարոյական աստվածներ մեր ընտրության շրջանակներից դուրս մնացին...




> Ուզում եմ քեզ հիշեցնել, Սամ ջան, որ Աստված այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց ամենևին էլ որդիական իրավունք չէր տվել, այլ ընդունում էր նրանց ինչպես ծառայի: Իսկ քանի որ ընդունում էր որպես ծառա, տրամաբանական է, որ վերաբերվում էր ինչպես ծառայի:


Նախ, դա ընդամենը հրեաների` ալամ աշխարհի վզին փաթաթած վարկածն է: Եվ երկրորդ, ես տրամաբանական ոչինչ Աստծո նման վերաբերմունքի մեջ չեմ տեսնում...




> Եկեք հաշվի առնենք, որ Աստված էր նրանց ստեղծել և Նա դրա իրավունքը ամբողջությամբ ուներ:


Եթե դու երեխա ես ստեղծում, դու վերապահու՞մ ես քեզ այդ նույն իրավունքները, արդար կամ անարդար: Չէ՞ որ դու էլ ստեղծված ես Աստծո կերպ և նմանությամբ...




> Իսկ Հիսուսը՝ աշխարհ գալով և մեզ համար զոհվելով, մեզ արժանացնում է իր եղբայրները, այսինքն՝ ԱՍՏԾՈ ՈՐԴԻՆԵՐ լինելու: Նա պարտավոր չէր դա անելու, բայց Նա այդ շնորհեց ինձ և քեզ՝ իր անսահման սիրո պատճառով: Այն սիրո, որը Նա ցույց է տալիս ինձ և քեզ:


Այստեղ ճիշտ ես մի հարցում: Հիսուս իրոք որ ցույց տվեց, որ մեր կյանքում ամենակարևոր բանը` սերն է մեկմեկու հանդեպ:
Բայց նա ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր` Աստծո որդիներ լինելու հետ, քանզի մենք առանց Հիսուսի էլ, արդեն իսկ Աստծո որդիներ էինք...
Եվ հետո, Հիսուսի ծնվելու-խաչ բարձրանալու-համբարձվելու մեջ ամենակարևորը ոչ թե նրա տանջանքներն էին, որ մենք դրոշ ենք դարձրել մեզ համար, այլ ավելի կարևոր մի բան. նա ցույց տվեց, որ կյանքը կարելի է շարունակել, ընդ որում, նույնիսկ սեփական մարմնի մեջ:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «Քանզի նա ծնվել է ամենաքիչը երկու հազար տարի առաջ, ունի երկու հազար տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը» արտահայտությանը, ապա ես կցանկանայի առաջին հերթին հիշեցնել, որ Հիսուսը երկու հազար տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց տրամաբանությունը ամենևին էլ չուներ, հակառակ դեպքում Նրա ասածները և արածները նրանց համար տարորինակ և անընդունելի չէր լինի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ «որը (Հիսուսի տրամաբանությունը) համեմատած մեր այսօրվա տրամաբանության հետ` ուղղակի մանկական տրամաբանություն է: Եվ այդ մանկական տրամաբանությամբ Աստված, ինչ խոսք, որ մեզ հետ ոտք գցել չի կարող...», ես պարզապես քեզ կխնդրեի ընդերցել Աստվածաշնչյան այս հատվածը՝ Ա կորնթացիս 2:6-16 համարները:


Ասածս և ոչ մի բառը Հիսուսի մասին չի եղել, Սամվել ջան:
Խոսքս աստվածաշնչյան Աստծո մասին էր, ով հրեաների համար կար արդեն, իհարկե, հազարամյակներ առաջ էլ, բայց մեր`քրիստոնյաների համար ծնվեց Աստվածաշնչի հետ միաժամանակ... Դրա համար էլ ես կոչեցի նրան երկհազարամյա Աստված... Իսկ նրա սփռած ահն ու սարսափն այն ժամանակվա մարդկանց վրա, այսօրվա մեր տրամաբանության համար ուղղակի մանկական թոթովանք է:
Իսկ թե որքանով եմ գնահատում Հիսուսին ու նրա ամբողջ փիլիսոփայությունը, թող քեզ ասի գոնե Թովմասի Ավետարանի իմ, գերագույն հաճույքով կատարած թարգմանությունը:




> Հասկացիր Սամ ջան, ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ դու Աստծուն այդպիսի թերահավատությամբ չմոտենաս, իսկ այս համարները ոչ թե փորձես ընդունել որպես ինձնից քեզ հանդիմանություն, այլ պարզապես Աստծո խոսք՝ ուղղված քեզ, քանի որ Աստծո յուրաքանչյուր խոսք ուղղված է հենց ՔԵԶ, ինչպես նաև ինձ և մյուսներին: Երբ կարդաս այս հավատքով, այս համարները քեզ շաատ բան կսովորեցնեն Աստծո մասին:


Ես թերահավատություն չունեմ Աստծո հանդեպ, եղբայրս: Իմ իմացած Աստված շատ ավելի մեծ է յուրաքանչյուր կրոնի Աստոց, քանզի Նա համախմբում է բոլոր կրոնները և համարում է, որ ոչ թե կրոններն են սխալ, այլ դրանք մեկնաբանողները: Կամ, կարելի է ասել, որ Նա նաև չի ընդունում և ոչ մի կրոն, այդ դեպքում ևս չես սխալվի. Նա չի ընդունում որևէ կրոն, եթե այն չի ծառայում գոնե մեկ մարդու շահերին այս մոլորակի վրա: Նույնիսկ ասա, որ այդ դեպքում իմ Աստվաած աթիստ է: Դրան էլ եմ համաձայն: Որովհետև... Ժամանակին մի բան էի գրել դրա վերաբերյալ: Գնամ-բերեմ հատուկ քեզ համար և սրանով ավարտեմ...

* * *
Իմ Աստվածը
կրոն չունի.
Բոլորովին 
կարիք չունի 
հավատալու,
Թե Աստված՝ կա:

Իմ Աստվածը՝ 
համայն Սեր է.
Սիրում է Իր 
զավակներին 
անցած, 
ներկա…

Եվ՝ անխտիր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես պարզապես քեզ կխնդրեի ընդերցել Աստվածաշնչյան այս հատվածը՝ Ա կորնթացիս 2:6-16 համարները... իսկ այս համարները ոչ թե փորձես ընդունել որպես ինձնից քեզ հանդիմանություն, այլ պարզապես Աստծո խոսք՝ ուղղված քեզ, քանի որ Աստծո յուրաքանչյուր խոսք ուղղված է հենց ՔԵԶ: Երբ կարդաս այս հավատքով, այս համարները քեզ շաատ բան կսովորեցնեն Աստծո մասին:


Վերընթերցեցի հավատքով:
Բայց սկզբում սխալվեցի և վերընթերցեցի Ա-ի փոխարեն`  Բ կորնթացիս 2:6-16 համարները: 

Եվ կուզենայի այս երկուսից համախմբել այն տեղերը, որոնք առավել գրավեցին ուշադրությունս:

*Ա կորնթացիս.* "Հոգին քննում է ամեն ինչ, նաև Աստծո խորությունները... Ուրեմն մենք ոչ թե այս աշխարհի հոգին առանք, այլ Աստծո Հոգին, որ Աստծոց է... և ինչ որ հայտնում ենք, ոչ թե... մարդկային ուսուցումով է, այլ` Հոգու վարդապետությամբ... Իսկ հոգևոր մարդը քննում է ամեն ինչ, և ինքը ոչ ոքից չի քննվում... Բայց մենք ունենք Հիսուսի մտածումը":

Ուզում եմ խոստովանել քեզ, որ ես ինձ հոգևոր մարդ եմ համարում: Ինչպես նաև յուրաքանևյուր լրջորեն մտածող մարդու նույնպես, ես հոգևոր եմ համարում: Եվ ուրեմն, ամենն, ինչ ասում եմ, իմ և Աստծո (ինչ նույնն է) հոգով եմ ասում:

"Բայց մենք ունենք Հիսուսի մտածումը": Լրիվ հասկանում եմ ասվածի միտքը, և այդ մասին չէ, որ ուզում եմ հարցնել քեզ:
Բայց մի բան ասա, խնդրում եմ: Եթե Հիսուս այսօր` *այսօր*, - ցանկանար մեզ մի բան ասել, համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ նա կրոնների մասին, կամ Աստծո մասին, չէր ասի մոտավորապես այն, ինչ ես եմ ասում...


* Բ կորնթացիս.* "Արդարև, կենդանի Աստծո տաճար եք դուք, ինչպես ասաց Աստված. "Պիտի բնակվեմ նրանց մեջ, և պիտի ընթանամ նրանց միջով"":

Ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ խոսքեր են...
Բայց իրո՞ք մենք ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք մեր մեջ...

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Կրկին ողջույն բոլորին: Նախ, ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել այսքան երկար բացակայության համար: Ուղղակի ես հասկացա, որ այն, ինչ անում եմ, այդքան էլ ճիշտ և արդյունավետ չէ՝ օգնելու հասկանալ Աստծուն:  Բայց հիմա, սկսել եմ ավելի լավ հասկանալ Աստծուն և նաև հասկացել եմ, որ իրականում շատ սխալ բաներ եմ ասել, որոնց համար նույնպես ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել բոլորիցդ: Բայց հիմա, առաջարկում եմ քննարկումները տեղափոխել այլ հարթակ, որտեղ ոչ թե պարզապես հարց ու պատասխանի նման կանցկացնեն քննարկումները, այլ յուրաքանչյուրս կասենք, թե այս թեմայով ինչն է մեզ առավել անհանգստացնում, իսկ մյուսներս կփորձենք օգնել նրան. եթե դեմ չեք:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կրկին ողջույն բոլորին: Նախ, ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել այսքան երկար բացակայության համար: Ուղղակի ես հասկացա, որ այն, ինչ անում եմ, այդքան էլ ճիշտ և արդյունավետ չէ՝ օգնելու հասկանալ Աստծուն:  Բայց հիմա, սկսել եմ ավելի լավ հասկանալ Աստծուն և նաև հասկացել եմ, որ իրականում շատ սխալ բաներ եմ ասել, որոնց համար նույնպես ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել բոլորիցդ: Բայց հիմա, առաջարկում եմ քննարկումները տեղափոխել այլ հարթակ, որտեղ ոչ թե պարզապես հարց ու պատասխանի նման կանցկացնեն քննարկումները, այլ յուրաքանչյուրս կասենք, թե այս թեմայով ինչն է մեզ առավել անհանգստացնում, իսկ մյուսներս կփորձենք օգնել նրան. եթե դեմ չեք:


Ինձ դուր է գալիս առաջարկդ, Սամվել ջան... Եվ ուրեմն փորձեմ արտահայտվել այս հաշվով:

Կարծում եմ, որ Աստծոն հասկանալու համար, առաջին հերթին պետք է կարողանալ առանձնացնել նրան կրոնից: Վերջիվերջո, մի՞թե Աստված է հնարել այդ կրոն կոչեցյալը...
Ինձ համար, օրինակ, Աստված, ինչպես վերևում ասացի` համայն Սեր է: Իսկ կրոնը... կրոնը հարյուր տոկոսանոց քաղաքականություն է, ընդ որում, հավանաբար, ամենախորամանկ, նենգ, դաժան ու անմարդկային քաղաքականությունը...

Եվ ուրեմն, եկ հարցին նայենք այս տեսակետից.
Ասենք թե դու` կոմունիստ ես, կամ սոցիալիստ ես, կամ պացիֆիստ ես, կամ անարխիստ ես, կամ... ինչ -իստ ուզում ես եղիր: Ու մեկ էլ դու, այդ ինչ-որ-իստըդ, հանկարծ վերցնում ու սիրահարվում ես ու որոշում ես ամուսնանալ-կազմել ընտանիք, երեխաներ և այլն: Դու ինչ է, քո սիրոն քո "ինչ-որ-իստական" դիրքերի՞ց ես նայելու... Պարտադի՞ր է քեզ համար, որ ընտանիքդ կուսակցական լինի: Ամեն անգամ, երբ հանդիպման գնաս քո սիրած աղջկա հետ, այդ պետք է պարտիական ժողո՞վ լինի: 
Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ: Համոզված եմ, որ մեծ ուրախությամբ կթքես քո "ինչ-որ-իզմի" վրա և միայնակ կմնաս քո սիրո հետ:

Իսկ ինչու՞, Սեր-Աստծո հետ լինելու/առանձնանալու համար, անպայման կրոն է հարկավոր:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

Սամ, շատ լավ հարց տվեցիր (թեկուզ սկզբից այդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա): Փորձեմ պատասխանել. քանի որ վստահ եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել ես, ապա կարծում եմ, որ կհիշես այդ դրվագը, երբ Հիսուսը միայնակ նստած էր ջրհորի մոտ, և երբ մի սամարացի կին եկավ, Հիսուսը սկսեց նրա հետ զրուցել: Ուզում եմ մի հատված մեջբերել նրանց խոսակցությունից. «Կինը Նրան ասաց. «.. Մեր հարյերը այս լեռան վրա երկրպագություն արեցին, իսկ դուք ասում եք, թե Երուսաղեմն էայն տեղը, ուր պետք է երկրպագություն անել»: Հիսուսը նրան ասաց. «.. Բայց ժամանակը գալիս է, և հիմա է, երբ ճշմարիտ երկրպագողները հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ պետք է պաշտեն Հորը, որովհետև Հայրը այսպիսիններին է փնտրում՝ Իրեն պաշտելու: Աստված հոգի է, և Նրան պաշտողները պետք է հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ պաշտեն»: Այսինքն Աստծուն չի հետաքրքրում, թե դու որտեղից Նրան կաղոթես, թլպատված կլինես, թե ոչ, կարևորը դու սիրես քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով և քո ամբողջ մտքով:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.04.2016)

----------


## Lancet

Հավատացյալները հաճախ են ասում, որ աստվածաշնչում գրված մարգարեությունները բոլորը կատարվել  են (դրանք որ հատ-հատ ուսումնասիրում ես, տեսնում ես, որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ գրված խոսք իր կատարման ապացույցը չունի):   Էս պնդումը հերքող օրինակ բերեմ՝ 
 Մաթեոս 16:27.«Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ այստեղ գտնուողների մէջ կան ոմանք, որոնք մահը չեն ճաշակի, մինչեւ որ չտեսնեն մարդու Որդուն՝ եկած իր արքայութեամբ»։ ....
24:33 Նոյնպէս եւ դուք՝ երբ այս բոլորը տեսնէք, իմացէ՛ք, թէ մօտ է Նա, դռների առաջ։ 34Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, որ այս սերունդը չպիտի անցնի, մինչեւ որ այս ամէնը կատարուի։ »:
Էս համարները ցույց են տալիս, որ, ըստ Հիսուսի, աշխարհի վախճանը պիտի գար, մինչեւ իր ժամանակ կենդանի եղած մարդկանց մեռնելը։ (10:23 խոսքում էլ ասվում ա, որ իր հետեւորդները, դեռ ամբողջ Իսրայելին վկայություն չտված, մարդու որդին կգա):

Իր աշակերտներն էլ էին նույն կարծիքին՝ 1 Թեսաղոնիկեցիներ 4:15-17.«....որովհետեւ Տէրն ինքը, ազդարարութեան նշանով, հրեշտակապետի ձայնով եւ Աստծու շեփորով պիտի իջնի երկնքից, եւ Քրիստոսով մեռածները առաջինը յարութիւն պիտի առնեն. ապա եւ մենք, որ կենդանի մնացած պիտի լինենք, նրանց հետ միասին պիտի յափշտակուենք-տարուենք ամպերի վրայից Տիրոջ առաջ օդում եւ այդպէս մշտապէս Տիրոջ հետ պիտի լինենք։ »։  
  Ինչպես գիտենք, Հիսուսի ժամանակ ապրած մարդկանցից ոչ-ոք կենդանի չի, իսկ աշխարհը դեռ չի վախչանվել։

----------

